# Official USMB Mafia Game #2: Enter the Godfather



## Wake

_Welcome to Official USMB Mafia Game #2! The Godfather and its minions have come to wreak havoc!
It's up to you to discover the identities of the bad guys and bring peace back to your home!_






​
*Host:* Wake

*Player List:*
1) _R.D._
2) _dblack_ 
3) _Grandma_
4) _manifold_
5) _Sameech Ropey _
6) _Shaitra_ 
7) _Avatar4321_ 
8) _Mebelle60_ 
9) _Mertex_ 
10) _Luissa CafeAuLait _
11) _RosieS_
12) _Wolfsister77_ 
13) _strollingbones_
14) _AyeCantSeeYou_



*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*


----------



## Wake

*Game Rules*
_All USMB rules should be followed, along with the following rules._​
_Game Timeline_

*Day 1 will last 1.5 weeks, or 10.5 days. Subsequent Day phases will last one week.*
Night phases will last two days.

_General Rules_

Do not quote your role PM or any other PM/QT communication from the mod.
Do not contact any player in or outside of the game about the game.
Do not use encrypted or hard-to-see text (including "invisible" text, text below the 50% text size option, or text hidden via BBCode (not including spoilered text)).
Do not edit or delete posts in this thread.
*Don't accuse other players of cheating openly. Please PM the host your suspicions instead.*
*Also, pretending to break a rule to fake or psyche out other players is the same as rulebreaking. You can lie and bluff all you want, otherwise.*

_Activity_

If a player doesn't post in-game after a period of 48 hours, other players may request a prod of that player.
If a player doesn't post in-game after a period of 72 hours and another player hasn't made a request, I will prod that player.
If a player is prodded, that player has 24 hours to make an in-game post before a replacement will be found.
If a player receives multiple prods and/or prod-dodges excessively, that player will be subject to a force-replace.
If you are going to be absent for a specific period of time, please let me know ahead of time!

_Votes and Lynching_

Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. Abbreviations, missing punctuation, and misspellings will be accepted as long as it is obvious to me who is being voted for. If I perceive it as a vote, it will count as a vote.
Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
A player will be lynched if a majority of the players have voted for that player.
You may vote for a *No Lynch*. If a majority of players vote for a No Lynch, the game will proceed to Night without a lynch.
All living players, including the lynchee, may continue to post until the thread is locked.
Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
You may change your vote as many times as you wish.

_Behavior_

Harassment of an individual player is NOT permitted. While this is a competitive game, no personal attacks will be tolerated.
Always play to your win condition.
Do not discuss this game anywhere else with anyone else unless your role allows you to.
*Please don't discuss pets or family in these games. You may mention them briefly if that is why you aren't posting much.*

_General rules amended about accusations of cheating and pretending to break rules. 6/9/14._
_General rules amended about not mentioning pets or family in Mafia game thread, with exceptions. 6/12/14._


----------



## Wake

*Role PMs*​
*Each player will receive one of these PMs, at random.* 



			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Vanilla Townie.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> During the Night, you may sleep.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the Town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Town Cop.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> During the Night, you may investigate one player by sending me the name of your target via PM. At the end of the Night, you will receive a result in the form of _You believe [target] to be [Guilty/Not Guilty]_. If you did not successfully investigate someone, you will receive _No Result_.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the Town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Town Doctor.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> During the Night, you may protect one player by sending me the name of your target via PM. You may not target yourself. You will not be informed as to the result of your protection.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the Town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Town Jailkeeper.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> During the Night, you may jailkeep a player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will simultaneously roleblock and protect that player from one kill attempt.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Town Bodyguard.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> During the Night, you may guard a player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will protect that player from one kill attempt, at the cost of sacrificing your life instead of your target's.
> If the Town Bodyguard guards the Town Doctor, and the Town Doctor protects the Town bodyguard, and a kill attempt comes their way, the Town Bodyguard will die.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Mafia Goon with your partner, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Roleblocker), and boss, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Godfather).
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night by sending posting on the Mafia QT or sending me a PM with your target and which one of you will be performing the kill.
> You may talk to your partner during the Night at this QuickTopic thread.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when the Town is eliminated and at least one Mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Mafia Roleblocker with your partner, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Goon), and boss, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Godfather).
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> Individually, you may roleblock one player by sending me the name of your target by PM. You may either roleblock or kill during the same Night.
> As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night by posting on the Mafia QT or by sending me a PM with your target and which one of you will be performing the kill.
> You may talk to your partner during the Night at this QuickTopic thread.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when the Town is eliminated and at least one Mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Mafia Godfather with your minions, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Goon), and [user]name[/user] (Mafia Roleblocker).
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night by posting on the Mafia QT or by sending me a PM with your target and which one of you will be performing the kill.
> You may talk to your partner during the Night at this QuickTopic thread.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when the Town is eliminated and at least one Mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.


----------



## Wake

*This is gonna be a good one.

Role PMs being generated and sent out.

When 10/14 PMs are confirmed, our game will begin.* 

*All Role PMs sent. 12/14 confirmed.

 [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
[MENTION]cafeaulait[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]

Day 1 begins now!

Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.*


----------



## Avatar4321

We need to play this game smart and make a plan to take out the scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

We should start by not revealing our roles we cannot let the mafia who we are even if we are just townies. If we do they can use that info to determine the specialized roles.


----------



## Avatar4321

We need to take out the role blocker asap. When we kill him then our cop can work out in the open and our doc can save him each night while he investigates.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar is insinuating the Cop is male this time and by association that HE is the Cop needing protection.

Yeah, right. Dubious hardly covers it.

THIS time, however, hopefully those with protective powers will do better than last time. I do not recall a single townie being successfully protected. :-(

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> We need to play this game smart and make a plan to take out the scum.



*Yeah, well, I'm gonna vote you right out....you're not fooling me no more, that sweet innocent look doesn't cut it anymore*.

Okay, how do we play it smart?  I thought I was so smart the last time and I got suckered into the phony sweet innocent talk.  I"m all ears......


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not claiming to be the cop. I'm claiming that the cop should stay under cover until the role blocker is identified or killed. Then they can reveal themselves and be protected by the dr. He/she should also leave us hints about who they've investigated. None of us non-mafia should reveal our specific roles.


----------



## Avatar4321

the godfather is going to be the hardest one to find. 
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] does the cops reports say he is innocent or a townie? Will the town doctor say he is innocent or specifically that he is the dr?


----------



## Avatar4321

Also, let's make sure we don't lynch people too quickly for frivolous reasons.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Also, let's make sure we don't lynch people too quickly for frivolous reasons.




Maybe we can set up a psuedo vote that is only temporary, and once all of us Townies agree, we then make the vote official.  That way, Wake can't take it to the lynch phase before we've all had a chance to keep our vote or change it.

Official vote = *Vote: SoAndSo*

Psuedo vote = *Temp Vote: SoAndSo*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Newbie question:

Now that the 'game' has started, what is next?


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Newbie question:
> 
> Now that the 'game' has started, what is next?



Now we need to get everyone started talking so we have a chance to figure out who is scum and who is not.  The best way to get people to start talking is to vote for them.  Then you look at what's being said, and what's not being said.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's fine. Randomly voting can get things started but can we PLEASE not lynch too quickly? I noticed, watching the last game, that some votes were done well before deadline and that only benefits scum. You saw how that game turned out. Lets not rush to judgement this time. 

The only vote that can't be changed is the deciding vote to lynch so if you are going to make that one, can you please make sure there is a consensus among most of us to go ahead with it? Also, if your neck is on the line, it would be nice if you'd argue your case because you could give some vital clues that will help town after you are dead just with your arguments. Unless you are scum and who cares what you think then? LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

Might also be good to look at why someone is voting for a person. If they can't articulate a good reason...


----------



## Shaitra

OK, day one started about 8 hours ago and several people haven't said anything yet.  that is a rather scummy way to be.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's fine. Randomly voting can get things started but can we PLEASE not lynch too quickly? I noticed, watching the last game, that some votes were done well before deadline and that only benefits scum. You saw how that game turned out. Lets not rush to judgement this time.


But that is just it....we vote and then see how others react to our vote, and sometimes we may decide to change it, but by Wake closing it down (way before the established final date) we were not able to change it, especially if we were gone for a while.  I came back to the game after being away almost all day with the intention of changing my vote only to find that Wake had already lynched...it wasn't even close to the final day.



> The only vote that can't be changed is the deciding vote to lynch so if you are going to make that one, can you please make sure there is a consensus among most of us to go ahead with it? Also, if your neck is on the line, it would be nice if you'd argue your case because you could give some vital clues that will help town after you are dead just with your arguments. Unless you are scum and who cares what you think then? LOL



Actually, you can change the vote, as many times as you want, the last one is the one that counts...that is why I was suggesting a psuedo vote....one that we all know is going to be the one we will make or change before we make the last and final one.


----------



## Grandma

I'm with Mertex on the pseudo voting, and with keeping more to the deadlines. I'm usually on very late, almost never before 4pm eastern, more like 8pm or later, and I miss all the action.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm not claiming to be the cop. I'm claiming that the cop should stay under cover until the role blocker is identified or killed. Then they can reveal themselves and be protected by the dr. He/she should also leave us hints about who they've investigated. None of us non-mafia should reveal our specific roles.



That still leaves 2 scum alive and well. Is the cop being set up?

Avatar, you got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## R.D.

I'm on my phone until late Tuesday ... I hate it.  I'm reading and thanking but I don't think we should take silence as scummy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry, I'm brand new at this, I'm fine with the pseudo voting but how will it work again? Two votes-one real and one you intend to change? My problem with this is that if they are both bolded, they will be counted since Wake counts all bolded votes. Am I missing something?


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming to be the cop. I'm claiming that the cop should stay under cover until the role blocker is identified or killed. Then they can reveal themselves and be protected by the dr. He/she should also leave us hints about who they've investigated. None of us non-mafia should reveal our specific roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still leaves 2 scum alive and well. Is the cop being set up?
> 
> Avatar, you got some 'splainin' to do.
Click to expand...


For suggesting the cop stay hidden? Thought it was good strategy


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sorry, I'm brand new at this, I'm fine with the pseudo voting but how will it work again? Two votes-one real and one you intend to change? My problem with this is that if they are both bolded, they will be counted since Wake counts all bolded votes. Am I missing something?



A pseudo vote would be like penciling it in, basically listing your main suspect but not quite voting for a lynch. I suggest not bolding it.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> I'm on my phone until late Tuesday ... I hate it.  I'm reading and thanking but I don't think we should take silence as scummy.



Nor do I. It didn't help the town last time


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming to be the cop. I'm claiming that the cop should stay under cover until the role blocker is identified or killed. *Then they can reveal themselves and be protected by the dr.* He/she should also leave us hints about who they've investigated. None of us non-mafia should reveal our specific roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still leaves 2 scum alive and well. Is the cop being set up?
> 
> Avatar, you got some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For suggesting the cop stay hidden? Thought it was good strategy
Click to expand...


No, for suggesting that the cop reveal him/herself. Very good strategy if you're mafia, take out the cop and maybe the doctor too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thanks Grandma, I get it now. 

I don't think we should go after lurkers too early. That didn't work so well last time.

I also am not going to immediately suspect Avatar because I'm thinking of the odds and how likely he will be to be scum twice in a row? I'm not saying it can't happen but it just doesn't seem as likely to me at this point. He plays the game well and could be vital to town if we hold off lynching him just because he won last time.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sorry, I'm brand new at this, I'm fine with the pseudo voting but how will it work again? Two votes-one real and one you intend to change? My problem with this is that if they are both bolded, they will be counted since Wake counts all bolded votes. Am I missing something?



The last time when we decided who we wanted to vote for we would post:
*Vote: SoandSo*

If there were enough votes (consensus), Wake could close it and start the lynch even if the deadline was several days away.

This time, we post:
*Temp vote: SoandSo*
and when we all agree on the same one, or that we are not going to change our vote,  we make a post that says" :  
*Vote: SoandSo*

Wake cannot run with a lynch until we all agree and change enough psuedo votes to real votes.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm brand new at this, I'm fine with the pseudo voting but how will it work again? Two votes-one real and one you intend to change? My problem with this is that if they are both bolded, they will be counted since Wake counts all bolded votes. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pseudo vote would be like penciling it in, basically listing your main suspect but not quite voting for a lynch. I suggest not bolding it.
Click to expand...



That would work, too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm fine with that strategy Mertex as long as everyone else is and we are all on the same page. No miscommunication. Or Grandma's might be even easier.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thanks Grandma, I get it now.
> 
> I don't think we should go after lurkers too early. That didn't work so well last time.
> 
> I also am not going to immediately suspect Avatar because I'm thinking of the odds and how likely he will be to be scum twice in a row? I'm not saying it can't happen but it just doesn't seem as likely to me at this point. He plays the game well and could be vital to town if we hold off lynching him just because he won last time.




Okay, now you are beginning to sound suspicious as mafia scum, trying to protect the Godfather or roleblocker.

Perhaps that is exactly what Wake figured, that we would not suspect Avatar because he was scum the last time....hmmmm,  Wake may have thought he did such a good job the last time that he may want to see if he can do it again.... however,  the first one is always just a hit or miss kind of vote, because we can't analyze their vote...all we have is their word, which is worthless since we know everyone lies.


----------



## Shaitra

Silence is only one way to hunt for scum.  You can also look at how a player says things or doesn't say something.  We caught Moonglow so quickly because he said your town instead of our town for example.  I don't expect it to be that easy again.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm fine with that strategy Mertex as long as everyone else is and we are all on the same page. No miscommunication. Or Grandma's might be even easier.




Yes, I agree, just not bolding it (however, Wake bolded it for those who forgot to bold it the last time), so that is why I suggested putting psuedo in front of it, unless we can get [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] to agree not to bold it and that if it is not bolded, he cannot accept it as a final vote, and then make sure everyone knows not to bold it until they are darn sure that is what their vote is going to be.

As long as we all know beforehand how we are going to do it and everyone understands I think it will work better than last time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm with Mertex on the pseudo voting, and with keeping more to the deadlines. I'm usually on very late, almost never before 4pm eastern, more like 8pm or later, and I miss all the action.



Hello all!

Sounds like me Grandma, I am on late as well do to where I live and of course today being Sunday--- many are off to do brunches, visit family, etc...

Hope I don't miss too much of the "action".


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that strategy Mertex as long as everyone else is and we are all on the same page. No miscommunication. Or Grandma's might be even easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, just not bolding it (however, Wake bolded it for those who forgot to bold it the last time), so that is why I suggested putting psuedo in front of it, unless we can get [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] to agree not to bold it and that if it is not bolded, he cannot accept it as a final vote, and then make sure everyone knows not to bold it until they are darn sure that is what their vote is going to be.
> 
> As long as we all know beforehand how we are going to do it and everyone understands I think it will work better than last time.
Click to expand...


This is fine by me if everyone agrees. As long as there is no confusion.


----------



## Grandma

We have until Wednesday the 28th to vote for the first lynch. No need to rush into it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Silence is only one way to hunt for scum.  You can also look at how a player says things or doesn't say something.  We caught Moonglow so quickly because he said your town instead of our town for example.  I don't expect it to be that easy again.




True, you and Avi were scum last time, didn't Cereal Killer catch Moon with Moon's "your town" comment? 

hummmmmm 'we caught'. Does that mean you are scum again?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Grandma, I get it now.
> 
> I don't think we should go after lurkers too early. That didn't work so well last time.
> 
> I also am not going to immediately suspect Avatar because I'm thinking of the odds and how likely he will be to be scum twice in a row? I'm not saying it can't happen but it just doesn't seem as likely to me at this point. He plays the game well and could be vital to town if we hold off lynching him just because he won last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you are beginning to sound suspicious as mafia scum, trying to protect the Godfather or roleblocker.
> 
> Perhaps that is exactly what Wake figured, that we would not suspect Avatar because he was scum the last time....hmmmm,  Wake may have thought he did such a good job the last time that he may want to see if he can do it again.... however,  the first one is always just a hit or miss kind of vote, because we can't analyze their vote...all we have is their word, which is worthless since we know everyone lies.
Click to expand...


I don't think Wake picks, he said he uses a random name generator.... so it would have to have been luck for Avi to have been picked again... wouldn't it?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9117219 said:
			
		

> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silence is only one way to hunt for scum.  You can also look at how a player says things or doesn't say something.  We caught Moonglow so quickly because he said your town instead of our town for example.  I don't expect it to be that easy again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, you and Avi were scum last time, didn't Cereal Killer catch Moon with Moon's "your town" comment?
> 
> hummmmmm 'we caught'. Does that mean you are scum again?
Click to expand...



The last game we had two sets of Mafia, Red and Blue.  Shaitra was red, had no way of knowing that Moonglow was blue mafia.  She might have voted for him hoping he was a Townie, though, but he turned out to be blue mafia.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9117242 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Grandma, I get it now.
> 
> I don't think we should go after lurkers too early. That didn't work so well last time.
> 
> I also am not going to immediately suspect Avatar because I'm thinking of the odds and how likely he will be to be scum twice in a row? I'm not saying it can't happen but it just doesn't seem as likely to me at this point. He plays the game well and could be vital to town if we hold off lynching him just because he won last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you are beginning to sound suspicious as mafia scum, trying to protect the Godfather or roleblocker.
> 
> Perhaps that is exactly what Wake figured, that we would not suspect Avatar because he was scum the last time....hmmmm,  Wake may have thought he did such a good job the last time that he may want to see if he can do it again.... however,  the first one is always just a hit or miss kind of vote, because we can't analyze their vote...all we have is their word, which is worthless since we know everyone lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Wake picks, he said he uses a random name generator.... so it would have to have been luck for Avi to have been picked again... wouldn't it?
Click to expand...



How do we know Wake is telling us the truth?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9117242 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you are beginning to sound suspicious as mafia scum, trying to protect the Godfather or roleblocker.
> 
> Perhaps that is exactly what Wake figured, that we would not suspect Avatar because he was scum the last time....hmmmm,  Wake may have thought he did such a good job the last time that he may want to see if he can do it again.... however,  the first one is always just a hit or miss kind of vote, because we can't analyze their vote...all we have is their word, which is worthless since we know everyone lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Wake picks, he said he uses a random name generator.... so it would have to have been luck for Avi to have been picked again... wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know Wake is telling us the truth?
Click to expand...



LOL true!


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow would have lasted much longer if not for that one word.

I guess that's a lesson for everyone to pay attention to what they read and what they say.


----------



## Wolfsister77

What happens if we vote to lynch the moderator?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9117219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silence is only one way to hunt for scum.  You can also look at how a player says things or doesn't say something.  We caught Moonglow so quickly because he said your town instead of our town for example.  I don't expect it to be that easy again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, you and Avi were scum last time, didn't Cereal Killer catch Moon with Moon's "your town" comment?
> 
> hummmmmm 'we caught'. Does that mean you are scum again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The last game we had two sets of Mafia, Red and Blue.  Shaitra was red, had no way of knowing that Moonglow was blue mafia.  She might have voted for him hoping he was a Townie, though, but he turned out to be blue mafia.
Click to expand...


Ahhhh, that explains why Sharita and Avi were all over that post after CK caught Moon out. I get it now, they wanted to eliminate the other competition.... thought they all were in on it together. Thank you Mertex.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> What happens if we vote to lynch the moderator?



When it's your turn to get lynched he'll write you a very short and boring death scene.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if we vote to lynch the moderator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's your turn to get lynched he'll write you a very short and boring death scene.
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone until late Tuesday ... I hate it.  I'm reading and thanking but I don't think we should take silence as scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor do I. It didn't help the town last time
Click to expand...


I agree as well. I'd rather watch/listen than start running my mouth out the gate. It's just the way I am.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait;9117285 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9117219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, you and Avi were scum last time, didn't Cereal Killer catch Moon with Moon's "your town" comment?
> 
> hummmmmm 'we caught'. Does that mean you are scum again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last game we had two sets of Mafia, Red and Blue.  Shaitra was red, had no way of knowing that Moonglow was blue mafia.  She might have voted for him hoping he was a Townie, though, but he turned out to be blue mafia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, that explains why Sharita and Avi were all over that post after CK caught Moon out. I get it now, they wanted to eliminate the other competition.... thought they all were in on it together. Thank you Mertex.
Click to expand...


Yes Mertex, being scum in the last game, I did want to lynch someone and didn't care if it was town or blue.  Just as long as it wasn't red.    But if Moonglow could have came back with a good explanation, or any defense at all, he might not have gotten lynched.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming to be the cop. I'm claiming that the cop should stay under cover until the role blocker is identified or killed. Then they can reveal themselves and be protected by the dr. He/she should also leave us hints about who they've investigated. None of us non-mafia should reveal our specific roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still leaves 2 scum alive and well. Is the cop being set up?
> 
> Avatar, you got some 'splainin' to do.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that Avatar is scum? 

I take it 'scum' refers to the mafia, correct?


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone until late Tuesday ... I hate it.  I'm reading and thanking but I don't think we should take silence as scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor do I. It didn't help the town last time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree as well. I'd rather watch/listen than start running my mouth out the gate. It's just the way I am.
Click to expand...


But how will we be able to assess if you are scum or town?


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming to be the cop. I'm claiming that the cop should stay under cover until the role blocker is identified or killed. Then they can reveal themselves and be protected by the dr. He/she should also leave us hints about who they've investigated. None of us non-mafia should reveal our specific roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still leaves 2 scum alive and well. Is the cop being set up?
> 
> Avatar, you got some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Avatar is scum?
> 
> I take it 'scum' refers to the mafia, correct?
Click to expand...


Yes, mafia and scum are interchangeable.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor do I. It didn't help the town last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree as well. I'd rather watch/listen than start running my mouth out the gate. It's just the way I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But how will we be able to assess if you are scum or town?
Click to expand...


Right now, I don't see any way to know who is scum and who isn't. This just started a little while ago. Being a Sunday, let alone the weekend, some people probably aren't going to bother with checking this forum to see if the game started or not. To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with you Aye. I think anyone pushing for a quick kill is suspicious. In the beginning it is going to be tough to decide but there is absolutely no hurry. 

I really have not much else to add besides what I have already and at this point no one looks suspicious to me at all.

Time will tell.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree as well. I'd rather watch/listen than start running my mouth out the gate. It's just the way I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how will we be able to assess if you are scum or town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now, I don't see any way to know who is scum and who isn't. This just started a little while ago. Being a Sunday, let alone the weekend, some people probably aren't going to bother with checking this forum to see if the game started or not. To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?
Click to expand...


The very first vote is always just a guess.  Nobody is going to incriminate themselves and come out and admit they are scum.  We may get lucky and get a scum or we may end up killing one of our own.  It's only after people start accusing others that you are going to get some feedback to try and figure out if they sound innocent or guilty.  If nobody makes any assumptions, we don't get to hear their appeals.

I think Avatar is a good candidate for scum simply because he was Scum last time and played a good game and most think that he couldn't possibly be scum again.  If he can make a good case as to why he isn't scum,  then by all means let him do it.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming to be the cop. I'm claiming that the cop should stay under cover until the role blocker is identified or killed. Then they can reveal themselves and be protected by the dr. He/she should also leave us hints about who they've investigated. None of us non-mafia should reveal our specific roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still leaves 2 scum alive and well. Is the cop being set up?
> 
> Avatar, you got some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Avatar is scum?
> 
> I take it 'scum' refers to the mafia, correct?
Click to expand...


I'm saying that trying to get the town cop and doctor to reveal themselves with 2 scum still active sounds pretty suspicious. 



> ... To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?



Good point. In my case what Avatar said is just too illogical, too dangerous for the town's protectors. Why should they reveal themselves with 2 scum/mafia still alive?


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> I'm with Mertex on the pseudo voting, and with keeping more to the deadlines. I'm usually on very late, almost never before 4pm eastern, more like 8pm or later, and I miss all the action.



I totally understand about missing all the action!

Your 4pm is my 1pm .

I think Avatar may be up in the middle of the night to help with the baby.....?

*Vote:Manifold*

I think he's the godfather...no reasoning behind it.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Mertex on the pseudo voting, and with keeping more to the deadlines. I'm usually on very late, almost never before 4pm eastern, more like 8pm or later, and I miss all the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand about missing all the action!
> 
> Your 4pm is my 1pm .
> 
> I think Avatar may be up in the middle of the night to help with the baby.....?
> 
> *Vote:Manifold*
> 
> I think he's the godfather...no reasoning behind it.
Click to expand...


Mani is being awfully quiet... I might have to pencil him in, lol.


----------



## RosieS

Shaitra played dumb last time. She didn't know nuthin'.

And it worked!

Beware the stoopid.  

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*If the majority of players is in favor of it, I'll not count pseudo-votes. You may bold them, too. 

Also, the best way to pour on the pressure is to vex certain players. You can be as ruthless, aggressive, and thorough as you wish. Use your creativity for that.* 

*The Cop only ever gets a result of "Innocent," or "Guilty." The Mafia Godfather always yields an "Innocent."*      [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]

*First Vote Count will be tallied tomorrow morning. 

All roles are completely random, and being an alignment in one game has no bearing on that player's alignment in another. 

Vote me off and I'll steal your Doritos. *

*...furthermore, basic Mafia plays includes the "FoS." The Finger of Suspicion. You can vote for someone, and point your finger at one or more other players you suspect. * Finger of Suspicion: Larry*, or* FoS: Larry*.*

*Finally, the Reads List. You make a list of the players you find Towniest to Scummiest. Magic happens when Townies make and compare their Reads Lists to come to better conclusions.*


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That still leaves 2 scum alive and well. Is the cop being set up?
> 
> Avatar, you got some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Avatar is scum?
> 
> I take it 'scum' refers to the mafia, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that trying to get the town cop and doctor to reveal themselves with 2 scum still active sounds pretty suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. In my case what Avatar said is just too illogical, too dangerous for the town's protectors. Why should they reveal themselves with 2 scum/mafia still alive?
Click to expand...


I understand where Avatar was going with his thought, but his thinking is flawed.  The doctor doesn't have to reveal himself, he/she just has to protect the cop once the mafia rollblocker is gone.  

However, how do we know the cop is truly the cop and not a mafia person trying to impersonate the cop?


----------



## Shaitra

To put some pressure on a newby, *temp vote: Ropey*


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Avatar is scum?
> 
> I take it 'scum' refers to the mafia, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that trying to get the town cop and doctor to reveal themselves with 2 scum still active sounds pretty suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. In my case what Avatar said is just too illogical, too dangerous for the town's protectors. Why should they reveal themselves with 2 scum/mafia still alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand where Avatar was going with his thought, but his thinking is flawed.  The doctor doesn't have to reveal himself, he/she just has to protect the cop once the mafia rollblocker is gone.
> 
> However, how do we know the cop is truly the cop and not a mafia person trying to impersonate the cop?
Click to expand...


Good point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Avatar is scum?
> 
> I take it 'scum' refers to the mafia, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that trying to get the town cop and doctor to reveal themselves with 2 scum still active sounds pretty suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. In my case what Avatar said is just too illogical, too dangerous for the town's protectors. Why should they reveal themselves with 2 scum/mafia still alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand where Avatar was going with his thought, but his thinking is flawed.  The doctor doesn't have to reveal himself, he/she just has to protect the cop once the mafia rollblocker is gone.
> 
> However, how do we know the cop is truly the cop and not a mafia person trying to impersonate the cop?
Click to expand...


Another problem with this line of thought is if the cop is revealed and the Dr. is killed, that leaves the cop wide open for a Mafia kill. That could be countered by the Dr. revealing themself but that leaves the Dr. open for a mafia kill. And lying is supposed to be a scummy thing to do so any of the scum could lie and say they are a power role but then if they get someone killed that way, they are done for as well. 

Hmmm, complexities, complexities, complexities.


----------



## Grandma

I have to knock off early tonight, so unless someone comes in very soon and gives themselves away my vote will be a *No Vote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm a *No Vote * also at this point. Tomorrow I'll random vote someone if I can't figure anything out. It may be later in the day if I have to work.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Grandma, I get it now.
> 
> I don't think we should go after lurkers too early. That didn't work so well last time.
> 
> I also am not going to immediately suspect Avatar because I'm thinking of the odds and how likely he will be to be scum twice in a row? I'm not saying it can't happen but it just doesn't seem as likely to me at this point. He plays the game well and could be vital to town if we hold off lynching him just because he won last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you are beginning to sound suspicious as mafia scum, trying to protect the Godfather or roleblocker.
> 
> Perhaps that is exactly what Wake figured, that we would not suspect Avatar because he was scum the last time....hmmmm,  Wake may have thought he did such a good job the last time that he may want to see if he can do it again.... however,  the first one is always just a hit or miss kind of vote, because we can't analyze their vote...all we have is their word, which is worthless since we know everyone lies.
Click to expand...


The roles are randomized


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> We need to take out the role blocker asap. When we kill him then our cop can work out in the open and our doc can save him each night while he investigates.



We need to take out the first one we find.


----------



## Grandma

We have until next Wednesday to decide.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9117285 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9117219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, you and Avi were scum last time, didn't Cereal Killer catch Moon with Moon's "your town" comment?
> 
> hummmmmm 'we caught'. Does that mean you are scum again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last game we had two sets of Mafia, Red and Blue.  Shaitra was red, had no way of knowing that Moonglow was blue mafia.  She might have voted for him hoping he was a Townie, though, but he turned out to be blue mafia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, that explains why Sharita and Avi were all over that post after CK caught Moon out. I get it now, they wanted to eliminate the other competition.... thought they all were in on it together. Thank you Mertex.
Click to expand...


Can't speak for shaitra. but we werent communicating at that point. our communication didn't start till moonglow was lynched. So it never even occurred to me that Moonglow could be so foolish as to actually out himself as mafia. I just needed someone lynched to start planning.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> But how will we be able to assess if you are scum or town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I don't see any way to know who is scum and who isn't. This just started a little while ago. Being a Sunday, let alone the weekend, some people probably aren't going to bother with checking this forum to see if the game started or not. To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very first vote is always just a guess.  Nobody is going to incriminate themselves and come out and admit they are scum.  We may get lucky and get a scum or we may end up killing one of our own.  It's only after people start accusing others that you are going to get some feedback to try and figure out if they sound innocent or guilty.  If nobody makes any assumptions, we don't get to hear their appeals.
> 
> I think Avatar is a good candidate for scum simply because he was Scum last time and played a good game and most think that he couldn't possibly be scum again.  If he can make a good case as to why he isn't scum,  then by all means let him do it.
Click to expand...


I can certainly understand. The roles are randomized. I could have gotten scum again even though it's unlikely. I didn't. I'm innocent.

Believe me if I was scum I wouldn't be suggesting we use the cop and doctor more effectively than the last time.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That still leaves 2 scum alive and well. Is the cop being set up?
> 
> Avatar, you got some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Avatar is scum?
> 
> I take it 'scum' refers to the mafia, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that trying to get the town cop and doctor to reveal themselves with 2 scum still active sounds pretty suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. In my case what Avatar said is just too illogical, too dangerous for the town's protectors. Why should they reveal themselves with 2 scum/mafia still alive?
Click to expand...


I never suggested they reveal themselves. I said after we have found the role blocker, the cop can reveal him or herself. and the doctor who is still hiding can protect him while he investigates. That way the scum can't stop us until they find the doctor first. It will atleast help us find the goon. It wont help with the godfather though.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Mertex on the pseudo voting, and with keeping more to the deadlines. I'm usually on very late, almost never before 4pm eastern, more like 8pm or later, and I miss all the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand about missing all the action!
> 
> Your 4pm is my 1pm .
> 
> I think Avatar may be up in the middle of the night to help with the baby.....?
> 
> *Vote:Manifold*
> 
> I think he's the godfather...no reasoning behind it.
Click to expand...


Im an insomniac and she's a toddler now.

Mani could be the godfather, just personality wise, but i think the odds are low that he got it.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Shaitra played dumb last time. She didn't know nuthin'.
> 
> And it worked!
> 
> Beware the stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You could have tried to drop them more hints before we killed you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Avatar is scum?
> 
> I take it 'scum' refers to the mafia, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that trying to get the town cop and doctor to reveal themselves with 2 scum still active sounds pretty suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... To say off the bat who is scum would make me very suspicious of the person saying it. What better way to get the heat off him/herself than to make accusations and convince others to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. In my case what Avatar said is just too illogical, too dangerous for the town's protectors. Why should they reveal themselves with 2 scum/mafia still alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand where Avatar was going with his thought, but his thinking is flawed.  The doctor doesn't have to reveal himself, he/she just has to protect the cop once the mafia rollblocker is gone.
> 
> However, how do we know the cop is truly the cop and not a mafia person trying to impersonate the cop?
Click to expand...


I've thought about that quite a bit.

Cop stays hidden until he's found the roleblocker through his investigations. Assuming we don't take the roleblocker out before then. He tells us who the roleblocker is. We lynch person. If that person turns out to be the roleblocker, they are the cop and doctor protects them. If it's an innocent, we have a mafia pretending and the person making the false claim gets lynched the next day.

It's better than randomly attacking someone through paranoia and playing into their hands.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that trying to get the town cop and doctor to reveal themselves with 2 scum still active sounds pretty suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. In my case what Avatar said is just too illogical, too dangerous for the town's protectors. Why should they reveal themselves with 2 scum/mafia still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where Avatar was going with his thought, but his thinking is flawed.  The doctor doesn't have to reveal himself, he/she just has to protect the cop once the mafia rollblocker is gone.
> 
> However, how do we know the cop is truly the cop and not a mafia person trying to impersonate the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another problem with this line of thought is if the cop is revealed and the Dr. is killed, that leaves the cop wide open for a Mafia kill. That could be countered by the Dr. revealing themself but that leaves the Dr. open for a mafia kill. And lying is supposed to be a scummy thing to do so any of the scum could lie and say they are a power role but then if they get someone killed that way, they are done for as well.
> 
> Hmmm, complexities, complexities, complexities.
Click to expand...


It only works if the doctor and cop survive long enough to find the roleblocker. Doctor doesn't reveal himself to protect a person. he/she just does with a night time action.

Again, it's better than just randomly killing people.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree with you Aye. I think anyone pushing for a quick kill is suspicious. In the beginning it is going to be tough to decide but there is absolutely no hurry.
> 
> I really have not much else to add besides what I have already and at this point no one looks suspicious to me at all.
> 
> Time will tell.



Maybe at the time you posted this no one looked suspicious, but MeBelle has all of a sudden cast a vote to lynch Mani.   She didn't even pay attention to our suggestion about making it a Temp vote, she seems a little anxious, don't you think?  Yes, time is telling....


----------



## Mertex

Based on the quick vote, I'm going to cast a temp vote for Mebelle60.

Temp vote:  Mebelle60

(I hope that Wake will give us a vote count, including the temp votes as well as the hard votes)


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Aye. I think anyone pushing for a quick kill is suspicious. In the beginning it is going to be tough to decide but there is absolutely no hurry.
> 
> I really have not much else to add besides what I have already and at this point no one looks suspicious to me at all.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe at the time you posted this no one looked suspicious, but MeBelle has all of a sudden cast a vote to lynch Mani.   She didn't even pay attention to our suggestion about making it a Temp vote, she seems a little anxious, don't you think?  Yes, time is telling....
Click to expand...


Oh please. I threw out a vote to get this party started! We all know how long winded Avatar is too!


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Aye. I think anyone pushing for a quick kill is suspicious. In the beginning it is going to be tough to decide but there is absolutely no hurry.
> 
> I really have not much else to add besides what I have already and at this point no one looks suspicious to me at all.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe at the time you posted this no one looked suspicious, but MeBelle has all of a sudden cast a vote to lynch Mani.   She didn't even pay attention to our suggestion about making it a Temp vote, she seems a little anxious, don't you think?  Yes, time is telling....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. I threw out a vote to get this party started! We all know how long winded Avatar is too!
Click to expand...


Guilty. I am loquacious. and the party did have to start. I didn't rush into a vote last time and I am not going to do it today.


----------



## RosieS

Ok, then I will cast my temp vote for Avatar; he of the changing his posts. Literally shifty.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Ok, then I will cast my temp vote for Avatar; he of the changing his posts. Literally shifty.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Avatar4321

I suspect SB again. Just because she's unusually quiet.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra played dumb last time. She didn't know nuthin'.
> 
> And it worked!
> 
> Beware the stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have tried to drop them more hints before we killed you.
Click to expand...


Only if I were flawlessly psychic!

The first nite I asked Wake about Blackflag! Got the verdict of innocent.

If I tried to hint strongly enuff that Blackflag should not be lynched, which no one was wont to do anyway, I would have revealed my role and Mafia would have got me.

The second nite I asked about YOU! Ask Wake. 

Wake told me you were guilty as sin but nothing I could do about that since Mafia killed ME simultaneously.

Reveal what I knew about Blackflag and get killed next.

Don't reveal, since it was meaningless at that point, and wind up killed next anyway!

And I sang  Alanis Morrisette's  "Ironic" all the way to the Dead Zone discussion.

You are obviously NOT the Cop this time since you could have, but did not think this thru well enuff.

So my vote remains that YOU got pegged with Mafia twice in a row.

Ironic.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

Hmm, I wonder if I am on to something.  I temp-voted for Ropey and he hasn't mentioned anything about getting a vote.  Is he hoping I'll forget about it?  Not a chance!

*Vote: Ropey*


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra played dumb last time. She didn't know nuthin'.
> 
> And it worked!
> 
> Beware the stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have tried to drop them more hints before we killed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if I were flawlessly psychic!
> 
> The first nite I asked Wake about Blackflag! Got the verdict of innocent.
> 
> If I tried to hint strongly enuff that Blackflag should not be lynched, which no one was wont to do anyway, I would have revealed my role and Mafia would have got me.
> 
> The second nite I asked about YOU! Ask Wake.
> 
> Wake told me you were guilty as sin but nothing I could do about that since Mafia killed ME simultaneously.
> 
> Reveal what I knew about Blackflag and get killed next.
> 
> Don't reveal, since it was meaningless at that point, and wind up killed next anyway!
> 
> And I sang  Alanis Morrisette's  "Ironic" all the way to the Dead Zone discussion.
> 
> You are obviously NOT the Cop this time since you could have, but did not think this thru well enuff.
> 
> So my vote remains that YOU got pegged with Mafia twice in a row.
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Good reason to wait till the roleblocker is dead before putting operation doctor the cop into play isn't it?


----------



## Avatar4321

Let's teach the scum a lesson. We need to do it for the children.

I think maybe Rosie is the scum. Why else would she want to accuse an innocent like me. Just because some guy who looks and sounds like me with a similiar name killed a cop elsewhere, doesn't make me a member of the mafia.

Someone think of the children. We need to do it for them.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar is still floating on his last wave and so I think that he's just feeling a bit of wannabe leader and not scum.

Shaitra wants my attention so has mentioned me, but I have a feeling that maybe more from attraction than scum detraction so I'l'l leave this line of wonder alone for now.

So, no vote, but two possible downs.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ropey said:


> Avatar is still floating on his last wave and so I think that he's just feeling a bit of wannabe leader and not scum.
> 
> Shaitra wants my attention so has mentioned me, but I have a feeling that maybe more from attraction than scum detraction so I'l'l leave this line of wonder alone for now.
> 
> So, no vote, but two possible downs.



Don't need to be a leader. I just want to take out the scum. For the children, of course.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*VOTE : dblack*

This is a hard vote instead of a temp vote because there is very little chance of lynching anyone too early at this point and it can always be changed.

My issue with dblack is that he was online yesterday after the game started and posted several times. I know this by seeing a post in the FZ. Yet for some reason, he never came here or posted in this game. I can understand if he isn't online or like R.D. comes and tells us he isn't going to be around. But to completely avoid the game, even though he's here and posting elsewhere, and not posting at least something here in this thread, I find very unhelpful and suspicious. Therefore he gets a hard vote at this time.

Avatar, Grandma, and Mertex are giving me strong town vibes at this point. The rest, I'm not too sure about yet. 

No one else is jumping out at me too strongly as either town or scum other than the 4 I mentioned but that can easily change.

OK, I am going to be working for awhile but will be back later.

By all means, if you agree or disagree, I am willing to listen.


----------



## manifold

After reading the posts up to this point my paranoid suspicion is dialed back up to eleven. I found myself reading something into just about everyone's posts. But just like last time, we're not going to have anything to go on until people start getting lynched and whacked. So if I have to take a shot in the dark, I'm going for Ropey. Probably wouldn't have taken anywhere near 10K to buy his way into a mafia role.

*Vote: Ropey*


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Mertex on the pseudo voting, and with keeping more to the deadlines. I'm usually on very late, almost never before 4pm eastern, more like 8pm or later, and I miss all the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand about missing all the action!
> 
> Your 4pm is my 1pm .
> 
> I think Avatar may be up in the middle of the night to help with the baby.....?
> 
> *Vote:Manifold*
> 
> I think he's the godfather...no reasoning behind it.
Click to expand...

The first one to make an accusation last time was scum.  

Just an observation


----------



## Ropey

Shaitra might want my attention so has possibly mentioned me for that reason, but manifold clearly wants my attention. 

3 possible downs.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Mertex on the pseudo voting, and with keeping more to the deadlines. I'm usually on very late, almost never before 4pm eastern, more like 8pm or later, and I miss all the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand about missing all the action!
> 
> Your 4pm is my 1pm .
> 
> I think Avatar may be up in the middle of the night to help with the baby.....?
> 
> *Vote:Manifold*
> 
> I think he's the godfather...no reasoning behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one to make an accusation last time was scum.
> 
> Just an observation
Click to expand...

And very anxious, too. yep, I'm thinking *MeBelle* means business....and her trying to protect Avatar makes me suspicious of *Avatar*, too.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm holding off on a vote for now. It just seems too early to throw someone under the bus when some of the players haven't said anything yet. There's still plenty of time left in the day. 

I will say that those of you that keep bringing up the previous game are on my list of people to keep an eye on. That game has nothing to do with this one, but it keeps getting brought up. I didn't play in that game, and since this is the first one I've been in, it gets confusing when other stuff is thrown in that doesn't belong. Maybe that's the reason some of you are doing that - to confuse others so they don't find you suspicious. Maybe you're all thinking you can keep yourselves under the radar that way. Some would probably overlook it, but not all.


----------



## dblack

Greetings all. Sorry I'm late to the show. I was thinking I'd get a PM. Anyway, catching up on thread now.


----------



## Shaitra

Hmm, Manifold jumps on the Ropey wagon, while Ropey doesn't seem to concerned that he's being targeted.   Jumping on someone early for no good reason is definitely scummy while Ropey's lack of concern reads slightly town.


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to play this game smart and make a plan to take out the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, well, I'm gonna vote you right out....you're not fooling me no more, that sweet innocent look doesn't cut it anymore*.
> 
> Okay, how do we play it smart?  I thought I was so smart the last time and I got suckered into the phony sweet innocent talk.  I"m all ears......
Click to expand...


I think slowing down is key. We made some dumb mistakes last time that were mostly due to casting votes too quickly. The temp vote is a good way to find some consensus without committing, but it might allow the scum to steer us wrong. 

One strategy suggestion that seems to have merit: when there's little else to go on, axing the better players tends to gives townies an advantage.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> Hmm, Manifold jumps on the Ropey wagon, while Ropey doesn't seem to concerned that he's being targeted.   Jumping on someone early for no good reason is definitely scummy while Ropey's lack of concern reads slightly town.



Actually, you kind of talked me into voting for Ropey first. I figure we have to lynch someone to get the ball rolling and he's as good a candidate as any. On the other hand I'm also wondering how much of an advantage would we be giving the mafia if we didn't lynch anybody on day one? Obviously less of an advantage than if we lynch a townie, but we also sacrifice an opportunity to really turn the tables in favor of the town should we manage to guess right and lynch scum.


----------



## dblack

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm holding off on a vote for now. It just seems too early to throw someone under the bus when some of the players haven't said anything yet. There's still plenty of time left in the day.
> 
> I will say that those of you that keep bringing up the previous game are on my list of people to keep an eye on. That game has nothing to do with this one, but it keeps getting brought up. I didn't play in that game, and since this is the first one I've been in, it gets confusing when other stuff is thrown in that doesn't belong. Maybe that's the reason some of you are doing that - to confuse others so they don't find you suspicious. Maybe you're all thinking you can keep yourselves under the radar that way. Some would probably overlook it, but not all.



I disagree about not bringing up the events of the previous game. Looking for discrepancies in playing style could be a real 'tell'. In any case, we should learn from our mistakes. With the start we had last time, townies should have won, but we screwed the pooch in the final rounds.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding off on a vote for now. It just seems too early to throw someone under the bus when some of the players haven't said anything yet. There's still plenty of time left in the day.
> 
> I will say that those of you that keep bringing up the previous game are on my list of people to keep an eye on. That game has nothing to do with this one, but it keeps getting brought up. I didn't play in that game, and since this is the first one I've been in, it gets confusing when other stuff is thrown in that doesn't belong. Maybe that's the reason some of you are doing that - to confuse others so they don't find you suspicious. Maybe you're all thinking you can keep yourselves under the radar that way. Some would probably overlook it, but not all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree about not bringing up the events of the previous game. Looking for discrepancies in playing style could be a real 'tell'. In any case, we should learn from our mistakes. With the start we had last time, townies should have won, but we screwed the pooch in the final rounds.
Click to expand...


Its key to notice but other than that I don't see much value in the past game other than to learn from my wisdom and your mistakes.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ya'll keep talking. I'm taking notice of who wants to keep talking about the previous game, which, again, is not this game.


----------



## Shaitra

Aye, I agree, talking about the other game does not advance this one.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ya'll keep talking. I'm taking notice of who wants to keep talking about the previous game, which, again, is not this game.



I agree. Just because an incredibly handsome mobster killed everyone in another town with a similar name as me doesn't mean I'm scum.


----------



## dblack

Shaitra said:


> Aye, I agree, talking about the other game does not advance this one.



The more information we can gather, both about how specific people play and how to "strategerize", the better. Why would anyone want us to ignore that? Unless ... hmmm


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Greetings all. Sorry I'm late to the show. I was thinking I'd get a PM. Anyway, catching up on thread now.



Likely story


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm thinking grandma may be the godmother. Who would suspect her?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

dblack said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, I agree, talking about the other game does not advance this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more information we can gather, both about how specific people play and how to "strategerize", the better. Why would anyone want us to ignore that? Unless ... hmmm
Click to expand...


Simple ...... They're are bringing up the previous game to confuse others and to also attempt to make it look like they don't have any ill intentions in this one. Who would avoid talking about this game? Townies? Naaaaaaaah. They have nothing to hide. Why would they bring up the past? Scum have every reason to throw people off - so why not bring up a game that isn't part of this one.


----------



## Ropey

dblack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to play this game smart and make a plan to take out the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, well, I'm gonna vote you right out....you're not fooling me no more, that sweet innocent look doesn't cut it anymore*.
> 
> Okay, how do we play it smart?  I thought I was so smart the last time and I got suckered into the phony sweet innocent talk.  I"m all ears......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think slowing down is key. We made some dumb mistakes last time that were mostly due to casting votes too quickly. The temp vote is a good way to find some consensus without committing, but it might allow the scum to steer us wrong.
> 
> One strategy suggestion that seems to have merit: when there's little else to go on,* axing the better players tends to gives townies an advantage.*
Click to expand...


When Russia and Germany entered Poland and killed all the intelligentsia off, it didn't give Poland much of an advantage.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, I agree, talking about the other game does not advance this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more information we can gather, both about how specific people play and how to "strategerize", the better. Why would anyone want us to ignore that? Unless ... hmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple ...... They're are bringing up the previous game to confuse others and to also attempt to make it look like they don't have any ill intentions in this one. Who would avoid talking about this game? Townies? Naaaaaaaah. They have nothing to hide. Why would they bring up the past? Scum have every reason to throw people off - so why not bring up a game that isn't part of this one.
Click to expand...


I think you both have valid points.

Clearly each game is unique, and who people were in the previous game has no bearing on who they are in this one. But it's also somewhat analogous to poker. Each hand is unique, but at the same time you'd be wise to remember how people have played previous hands, to the extent that you have that information.

The bottom line is anything that looks like intentional obfuscation of any kind is suspicious.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ropey said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, well, I'm gonna vote you right out....you're not fooling me no more, that sweet innocent look doesn't cut it anymore*.
> 
> Okay, how do we play it smart?  I thought I was so smart the last time and I got suckered into the phony sweet innocent talk.  I"m all ears......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think slowing down is key. We made some dumb mistakes last time that were mostly due to casting votes too quickly. The temp vote is a good way to find some consensus without committing, but it might allow the scum to steer us wrong.
> 
> One strategy suggestion that seems to have merit: when there's little else to go on,* axing the better players tends to gives townies an advantage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Russia and Germany entered Poland and killed all the intelligentsia off, it didn't give Poland much of an advantage.
Click to expand...


Who here qualifies as intelligentsia? The cop maybe but they don't know who that is.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more information we can gather, both about how specific people play and how to "strategerize", the better. Why would anyone want us to ignore that? Unless ... hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple ...... They're are bringing up the previous game to confuse others and to also attempt to make it look like they don't have any ill intentions in this one. Who would avoid talking about this game? Townies? Naaaaaaaah. They have nothing to hide. Why would they bring up the past? Scum have every reason to throw people off - so why not bring up a game that isn't part of this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you both have valid points.
> 
> Clearly each game is unique, and who people were in the previous game has no bearing on who they are in this one. But it's also somewhat analogous to poker. Each hand is unique, but at the same time you'd be wise to remember how people have played previous hands, to the extent that you have that information.
> 
> The bottom line is anything that looks like intentional obfuscation of any kind is suspicious.
Click to expand...


Precisely why I suggested we need a plan to get the scum. Because those deviating from the plan will raise our suspicions.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple ...... They're are bringing up the previous game to confuse others and to also attempt to make it look like they don't have any ill intentions in this one. Who would avoid talking about this game? Townies? Naaaaaaaah. They have nothing to hide. Why would they bring up the past? Scum have every reason to throw people off - so why not bring up a game that isn't part of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you both have valid points.
> 
> Clearly each game is unique, and who people were in the previous game has no bearing on who they are in this one. But it's also somewhat analogous to poker. Each hand is unique, but at the same time you'd be wise to remember how people have played previous hands, to the extent that you have that information.
> 
> The bottom line is anything that looks like intentional obfuscation of any kind is suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely why I suggested we need a plan to get the scum. Because those deviating from the plan will raise our suspicions.
Click to expand...


Which only leads to the problem of posting a plan out in the open for all involved to see. Scum will read it and know what's up, giving them an advantage.


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you both have valid points.
> 
> Clearly each game is unique, and who people were in the previous game has no bearing on who they are in this one. But it's also somewhat analogous to poker. Each hand is unique, but at the same time you'd be wise to remember how people have played previous hands, to the extent that you have that information.
> 
> The bottom line is anything that looks like intentional obfuscation of any kind is suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely why I suggested we need a plan to get the scum. Because those deviating from the plan will raise our suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which only leads to the problem of posting a plan out in the open for all involved to see. Scum will read it and know what's up, giving them an advantage.
Click to expand...


Indeed. "The best laid plans of mice and men....."

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you both have valid points.
> 
> Clearly each game is unique, and who people were in the previous game has no bearing on who they are in this one. But it's also somewhat analogous to poker. Each hand is unique, but at the same time you'd be wise to remember how people have played previous hands, to the extent that you have that information.
> 
> The bottom line is anything that looks like intentional obfuscation of any kind is suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely why I suggested we need a plan to get the scum. Because those deviating from the plan will raise our suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which only leads to the problem of posting a plan out in the open for all involved to see. Scum will read it and know what's up, giving them an advantage.
Click to expand...


Do you have a better idea?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.1​
No Voting (9): R.D., dblack, Ropey, Avatar4321, Mertex, CafeAuLiat, RosieS, strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou

Ropey (2): Shaitra, manifold
Manifold (1): Mebelle60 
Dblack (1): Wolfsister77
No Lynch (1): Grandma

~ With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! Lob some votes! 











*


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely why I suggested we need a plan to get the scum. Because those deviating from the plan will raise our suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which only leads to the problem of posting a plan out in the open for all involved to see. Scum will read it and know what's up, giving them an advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. "The best laid plans of mice and men....."
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Then perhaps we should get a muppet involved.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely why I suggested we need a plan to get the scum. Because those deviating from the plan will raise our suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which only leads to the problem of posting a plan out in the open for all involved to see. Scum will read it and know what's up, giving them an advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better idea?
Click to expand...


For now, it's probably best to wait until after the first round is finished. At that point, we'll know whether or not a townie or scum has been eliminated. For me, some of the players haven't been posting enough yet anyway.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think slowing down is key. We made some dumb mistakes last time that were mostly due to casting votes too quickly. The temp vote is a good way to find some consensus without committing, but it might allow the scum to steer us wrong.
> 
> One strategy suggestion that seems to have merit: when there's little else to go on,* axing the better players tends to gives townies an advantage.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Russia and Germany entered Poland and killed all the intelligentsia off, it didn't give Poland much of an advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who here qualifies as intelligentsia? The cop maybe_ but they don't know who that is._
Click to expand...


Better players, then.

I vote Avatar.


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, I agree, talking about the other game does not advance this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more information we can gather, both about how specific people play and how to "strategerize", the better. Why would anyone want us to ignore that? Unless ... hmmm
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone should ignore the other game, but we do need to focus on this one IMO.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Manifold jumps on the Ropey wagon, while Ropey doesn't seem to concerned that he's being targeted.   Jumping on someone early for no good reason is definitely scummy while Ropey's lack of concern reads slightly town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you kind of talked me into voting for Ropey first. I figure we have to lynch someone to get the ball rolling and he's as good a candidate as any. On the other hand I'm also wondering how much of an advantage would we be giving the mafia if we didn't lynch anybody on day one? Obviously less of an advantage than if we lynch a townie, but we also sacrifice an opportunity to really turn the tables in favor of the town should we manage to guess right and lynch scum.
Click to expand...


I don't like this post. Why would any townie suggest a no lynch on the first day? I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Wake said this generally does not benefit town. AND, it gives scum a free night kill. True, that could be blocked but why would town take that chance? Scum knows who they are, town doesn't. So all this does is give a much higher chance for the mafia to take someone out and no chance for town to take out scum.

manifold is now suspicious to me


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: manifold*


----------



## Wake

*As a gentle reminder folks, please do not PM one another to talk about this game while it's still going. All game communication happens either in our game thread, or in Scum QT. Anywhere else gives an unfair advantage. Please do not respond to this post, either. Thanks.*


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Manifold jumps on the Ropey wagon, while Ropey doesn't seem to concerned that he's being targeted.   Jumping on someone early for no good reason is definitely scummy while Ropey's lack of concern reads slightly town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you kind of talked me into voting for Ropey first. I figure we have to lynch someone to get the ball rolling and he's as good a candidate as any. On the other hand I'm also wondering how much of an advantage would we be giving the mafia if we didn't lynch anybody on day one? Obviously less of an advantage than if we lynch a townie, but we also sacrifice an opportunity to really turn the tables in favor of the town should we manage to guess right and lynch scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like this post. Why would any townie suggest a no lynch on the first day? I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Wake said this generally does not benefit town. AND, it gives scum a free night kill. True, that could be blocked but why would town take that chance? Scum knows who they are, town doesn't. So all this does is give a much higher chance for the mafia to take someone out and no chance for town to take out scum.
> 
> manifold is now suspicious to me
Click to expand...


A townie WILL die tonight    But the chances of us lynching one favors the mafia, short of dumb luck at this point we hand the mafia a free kill.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Maybe R.D. the chances of lynching a townie on the first day are higher than scum BUT if we get lucky and get a scum, that is so much more helpful to town. And scum, unless blocked, is going to kill a good guy regardless. Town can be helped by the first lynch to see how folks voted and why and look at those posts for clues.

Anyone that tries to push for a no-lynch on the first day raises a red flag as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dblack

Shaitra said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, I agree, talking about the other game does not advance this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more information we can gather, both about how specific people play and how to "strategerize", the better. Why would anyone want us to ignore that? Unless ... hmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone should ignore the other game, but we do need to focus on this one IMO.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Maybe R.D. the chances of lynching a townie on the first day are higher than scum BUT if we get lucky and get a scum, that is so much more helpful to town. And scum, unless blocked, is going to kill a good guy regardless. Town can be helped by the first lynch to see how folks voted and why and look at those posts for clues.
> 
> Anyone that tries to push for a no-lynch on the first day raises a red flag as far as I'm concerned.



I agree


----------



## Avatar4321

Is it me or are there alot of silent people?


----------



## dblack

I'm not sure equating infrequent posting with guilt makes much sense. It's useful for provoking participation, and hopefully mistakes, but I suspect the scum will go out of their way to portray themselves as 'concerned citizens'.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Can you check and confirm to see if a pm was sent to dblack regarding the start of the game? 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...game-2-enter-the-godfather-7.html#post9120227


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Is it me or are there alot of silent people?



Yes, there are a few.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Can you check and confirm that a pm was sent to strollingbones as well?

Thank you!


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Can you check and confirm to see if a pm was sent to dblack regarding the start of the game?
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...game-2-enter-the-godfather-7.html#post9120227



He just posted


----------



## Wolfsister77

Where is Strollingbones. She's posting a lot today. Is she in the game or not?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Can you check and confirm to see if a pm was sent to dblack regarding the start of the game?
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...game-2-enter-the-godfather-7.html#post9120227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just posted
Click to expand...


Yes, but click the link. Said he was waiting on a PM about it.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Can you check and confirm to see if a pm was sent to dblack regarding the start of the game?
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...game-2-enter-the-godfather-7.html#post9120227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just posted
Click to expand...


I think ACSU is referring to my late start. I didn't realize the game thread had been opened, so didn't start posting until this morning. I was assuming a PM announcing that a quorum had been reached and the game launched. I'm not sure if that is the standard practice or not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You should get a PM asking if you are in an another one with your role PM and then you confirm with your role PM and win condition. Wake starts the game when 10 or more confirm. dblack-he said he couldn't PM you. Your PM's might be turned off.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Can you check and confirm to see if a pm was sent to dblack regarding the start of the game?
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...game-2-enter-the-godfather-7.html#post9120227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think ACSU is referring to my late start. I didn't realize the game thread had been opened, so didn't start posting until this morning. I was assuming a PM announcing that a quorum had been reached and the game launched. I'm not sure if that is the standard practice or not.
Click to expand...


Correct. Wake posted that everyone involved had been sent PM's. I'd like him to confirm that.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> You should get a PM asking if you are in an another one with your role PM and then you confirm with your role PM and win condition. Wake starts the game when 10 or more confirm. dblack-he said he couldn't PM you. Your PM's might be turned off.



No, because I got, and confirmed, the pm with my role. I just didn't subscribe to this thread, and didn't know it had been unlocked.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake should of sent you an @, that's how I knew it started.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Look at post 4 in this thread. He sent the @ out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So everyone has posted except Strollingbones. But she's here so I wonder if she even knows about the game. Wake should PM her to remind her.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> Look at post 4 in this thread. He sent the @ out.



Yeah.. I see it in my 'mentions' tab. Thanks.


----------



## Shaitra

We are 10 pages in to the game now.  How about everyone post their best guesses for town and scum?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> So everyone has posted except Strollingbones. But she's here so I wonder if she even knows about the game. Wake should PM her to remind her.



She may just be keeping low profile. Her talking on day 1 is what got her lynched on day 2.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

By not talking, I'm more to lean towards someone being scum. They have everything to hide. Maybe by saying something, they're afraid they'll mess up and give themselves away.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Where is Strollingbones. She's posting a lot today. Is she in the game or not?



She went to the doc today about a sensitive matter; so it is understandable if she is a bit distracted today.

Can't blame her for her choice of "medicine" on a stress filled day like today for her! No siree!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

In that case Rosie, I won't worry about SB not being here at this time.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Potential Scum*

*strollingbones* - has not posted since the game began

*RosieS* - for making excuses for strollingbones, even though strollingbones has been posting in other parts of the forum

*Mertex* - for trying to distract players by bringing up the previous game

I'll have more later, since I've been doing this from work.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm thinking grandma may be the godmother. Who would suspect her?



It's random generation, not who seems best for the part. If I were Godmother I'd be doing one of those massive kills like from the baptism scene in Godfather 1.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Russia and Germany entered Poland and killed all the intelligentsia off, it didn't give Poland much of an advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here qualifies as intelligentsia? The cop maybe_ but they don't know who that is._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better players, then.
> 
> I vote Avatar.
Click to expand...



If you want your vote to count, you have to say *Votelayer* in bold.

If you are just throwing out a "maybe" vote, then that is what your vote looks like.


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *Potential Scum*
> 
> *strollingbones* - has not posted since the game began
> 
> *RosieS* - for making excuses for strollingbones, even though strollingbones has been posting in other parts of the forum
> 
> *Mertex* - for trying to distract players by bringing up the previous game
> 
> I'll have more later, since I've been doing this from work.



Oh puleeze. Go read the "wish me luck" thread. Bones has a valid excused absence.

*Vote: ACSY* for being a failed hall monitor.

Can we have. a volunteer to be hall monitor for the rest of this week?

Thanks in advance.

Regards from Rosie
.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking grandma may be the godmother. Who would suspect her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's random generation, not who seems best for the part. If I were Godmother I'd be doing one of those massive kills like from the baptism scene in Godfather 1.
Click to expand...


I know. But you didn't deny it


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Manifold jumps on the Ropey wagon, while Ropey doesn't seem to concerned that he's being targeted.   Jumping on someone early for no good reason is definitely scummy while Ropey's lack of concern reads slightly town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you kind of talked me into voting for Ropey first.* I figure we have to lynch someone *to get the ball rolling and *he's as good a candidate as any*. On the other hand I'm also wondering how much of an advantage would we be giving the mafia if we didn't lynch anybody on day one? *Obviously less of an advantage than if we lynch a townie, but we also sacrifice an opportunity to really turn the tables in favor of the town should we manage to guess right and lynch scum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like this post. Why would any townie suggest a no lynch on the first day? I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Wake said this generally does not benefit town. AND, it gives scum a free night kill. True, that could be blocked but why would town take that chance? Scum knows who they are, town doesn't. So all this does is give a much higher chance for the mafia to take someone out and no chance for town to take out scum.
> 
> manifold is now suspicious to me
Click to expand...


But Manifold actually voted to lynch someone....Grandma is the only one that has voted "no lynch"....Manifold actually was saying that a "no lynch" would hurt us townies more than lynching one of our own, so why is that making you suspicious of Manifold?  A scum would benefit more from a "no lynch" than a townie....so if anyone would look suspicious for suggesting it would be Grandma, but then, she may just be saying she's not ready to name who she wants lynched?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking grandma may be the godmother. Who would suspect her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's random generation, not who seems best for the part. If I were Godmother I'd be doing one of those massive kills like from the baptism scene in Godfather 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. But you didn't deny it
Click to expand...


Well there's not much I can do besides say "I'm a townie, not scum!" And everyone will be saying that.

Someone else mentioned a no vote. I'm going to vote, but I want that vote to count for something. I don't want to randomly kill someone just to get the game going. I'll vote in plenty of time for the deadline.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Where is Strollingbones. She's posting a lot today. Is she in the game or not?



SB had a doctor's appointment regarding her cancer...I'm not sure how much in the mood she is for playing a game although the doctor's report was sort of good.   The cancer had come back but according to her it was of such a kind that the doctor was able to remove it, on the spot,  so that was good.  That's probably why she hasn't been posting in here, in my opinion.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't have a vote yet, but I'm going to review the thread in a bit and see if I have a suspect


----------



## Wake

*That's good news regarding SB. She should take as much time as she needs. *


----------



## dblack

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *Mertex* - for trying to distract players by bringing up the previous game ...



I still don't get this. Information is information. We should use everything at our disposal, within the rules of the game, to give us a clue as to who's who. Wake mentioned in the run up that players on competitive boards tend to target players with a reputation for playing shrewdly. We should also be looking for subtly changes to player's posting styles, as that could be a giveaway as well. We just don't have much to go on and learning from the previous game is just smart play. I'm not saying we should base anything on who played what roles in the previous game - that parts randomly assigned - but observing shifts in playing style is fair game, and could be an important clue. That's not distraction, that's smart strategy.


----------



## Mertex

The fact that Mebelle voted for Manifold without much ado made me suspicious of her.  Later on Wolfsister posted that Mani was suspicious because he was suggesting a "no lynch" but I read his post and I didn't get that from him.

Then she made a hard vote for Manifold.

So, is it possible that Mebelle and Wolfsister are working together (Scum) and are trying to get the rest of us to go with Manifold?

I'm still gunning for MeBelle, her quick vote made me think that she may be scum, after all, Scum knows who they are and who we are, so they don't have to guess.  And here we have two of them voting for Manifold, not hesitating one moment and plain out wanting to get rid of him....hmmmmm.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you kind of talked me into voting for Ropey first.* I figure we have to lynch someone *to get the ball rolling and *he's as good a candidate as any*. On the other hand I'm also wondering how much of an advantage would we be giving the mafia if we didn't lynch anybody on day one? *Obviously less of an advantage than if we lynch a townie, but we also sacrifice an opportunity to really turn the tables in favor of the town should we manage to guess right and lynch scum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this post. Why would any townie suggest a no lynch on the first day? I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Wake said this generally does not benefit town. AND, it gives scum a free night kill. True, that could be blocked but why would town take that chance? Scum knows who they are, town doesn't. So all this does is give a much higher chance for the mafia to take someone out and no chance for town to take out scum.
> 
> manifold is now suspicious to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Manifold actually voted to lynch someone....Grandma is the only one that has voted "no lynch"....Manifold actually was saying that a "no lynch" would hurt us townies more than lynching one of our own, so why is that making you suspicious of Manifold?  A scum would benefit more from a "no lynch" than a townie....so if anyone would look suspicious for suggesting it would be Grandma, but then, she may just be saying she's not ready to name who she wants lynched?
Click to expand...


I think the fact that manifold even discussed a no lynch on the first day is suspicious. Grandma just doesn't want to vote yet is what I got from her. I'm just looking for any little clue because we don't have a lot to go on yet. He can explain himself and if I'm satisfied with it, I'll switch to mebelle. She hasn't contributed much so I'm suspicious of her too.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Gosh this is soooo confusing.... I watch as people come to their conclusions, its obvious, I need to pay attention more.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this post. Why would any townie suggest a no lynch on the first day? I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Wake said this generally does not benefit town. AND, it gives scum a free night kill. True, that could be blocked but why would town take that chance? Scum knows who they are, town doesn't. So all this does is give a much higher chance for the mafia to take someone out and no chance for town to take out scum.
> 
> manifold is now suspicious to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Manifold actually voted to lynch someone....Grandma is the only one that has voted "no lynch"....Manifold actually was saying that a "no lynch" would hurt us townies more than lynching one of our own, so why is that making you suspicious of Manifold?  A scum would benefit more from a "no lynch" than a townie....so if anyone would look suspicious for suggesting it would be Grandma, but then, she may just be saying she's not ready to name who she wants lynched?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that manifold even discussed a no lynch on the first day is suspicious. Grandma just doesn't want to vote yet is what I got from her. I'm just looking for any little clue because we don't have a lot to go on yet. He can explain himself and if I'm satisfied with it, I'll switch to mebelle. She hasn't contributed much so I'm suspicious of her too.
Click to expand...


At the risk of arousing the suspicions of ACSY, in the previous game I managed to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. I really don't want to do that again so I'm just trying to consider every option a little more carefully this time around. That said, the more I think about it the more I think a no lynch vote is a bad move for the town, even though the odds of us lynching mafia right out of the gate might be slim. A no lynch means zero chance of getting lucky and lynching mafia, and even if we lynch a townie we learn more from that than we would a no lynch vote.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *Potential Scum*
> 
> *strollingbones* - has not posted since the game began
> 
> *RosieS* - for making excuses for strollingbones, even though strollingbones has been posting in other parts of the forum
> 
> *Mertex* - for trying to distract players by bringing up the previous game
> 
> I'll have more later, since I've been doing this from work.




Well I brought up the previous game as well. I don't think that is an indicator. In fact many have brought up the previous game speaking about Avatar. 

I have read this thread and I have ideas of who the scum are... not sure if I want to post yet or if I should post it yet, Ill wait a few more days and keep reading.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9123242 said:
			
		

> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Potential Scum*
> 
> *strollingbones* - has not posted since the game began
> 
> *RosieS* - for making excuses for strollingbones, even though strollingbones has been posting in other parts of the forum
> 
> *Mertex* - for trying to distract players by bringing up the previous game
> 
> I'll have more later, since I've been doing this from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I brought up the previous game as well. I don't think that is an indicator. In fact many have brought up the previous game speaking about Avatar.
> 
> I have read this thread and I have ideas of who the scum are... not sure if I want to post yet or if I should post it yet, Ill wait a few more days and keep reading.
Click to expand...


That is what I get for being popular


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Potential Scum*
> 
> *strollingbones* - has not posted since the game began
> 
> *RosieS* - for making excuses for strollingbones, even though strollingbones has been posting in other parts of the forum
> 
> *Mertex* - for trying to distract players by bringing up the previous game
> 
> I'll have more later, since I've been doing this from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puleeze. Go read the "wish me luck" thread. Bones has a valid excused absence.
> 
> *Vote: ACSY* for being a failed hall monitor.
> 
> Can we have. a volunteer to be hall monitor for the rest of this week?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> .
Click to expand...


Hall monitor?  Hardly! Just doing what several others are doing - throwing out names and reasons, whether it makes sense or not. It's good that you responded the way you did though - makes me rethink what I've read so far.


----------



## Avatar4321

Reviewed the posts finally. I see absolutely nothing standing out.

I am thinking though, if I were the scum, I would be focusing on direction suspicions to obvious players and away from me. Maybe we should be looking at people who aren't getting alot of attention.

R.D. Mertex and Rosie seem a bit suspicious to me right now.

I am also thinking maybe Wolfsister and grandma since they wouldn't normally be my first guess here.

I don't think mani or mebelle are scum. But I reserve the right to change my mind on that.

And, of course, I know how cunning Shaitra can be. The others, im still watching.

I'm going to go with my gut on this initial vote. I am well aware we may be changing where we are later.

*Vote: R.D*


----------



## Shaitra

I'm going to be busy at work today, so I may not get much time to post from there.



			
				CaféAuLait;9123081 said:
			
		

> Gosh this is soooo confusing.... I watch as people come to their conclusions, its obvious, I need to pay attention more.



Re-reading the thread and this stuck out to me.  Is it first game confusion, or an attempt to fly under the radar?

Other thoughts: Mertex and Avatar appear to be playing the same way they did the last game.  Chances are pretty small that Avatar drew mafia again, though it could happen.  Chances of drawing town are much bigger so for now I'm leaning town for both.

Rosie also appears to be playing similar to last game.  But for some reason something seems off.  Leaning towards scum right now.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> Chances are pretty small that Avatar drew mafia again, though it could happen.



I'm thinking Avatar is town right now too, since he's not posting a mile a minute this time. But statistically speaking, everyone had the same chance of drawing mafia in this game and who anyone was in the previous game has no bearing on that.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are pretty small that Avatar drew mafia again, though it could happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Avatar is town right now too, since he's not posting a mile a minute this time. But statistically speaking, everyone had the same chance of drawing mafia in this game and who anyone was in the previous game has no bearing on that.
Click to expand...


Ha!

I posted that before I checked the post totals and Avatar again tops the list. Only this time he's not 3x more than second place.


----------



## manifold

*Who posted*

Avatar4321 	39
Wolfsister77 	21
Mertex 	17
AyeCantSeeYou 	16
Grandma 	14
Shaitra 	14
dblack 	10
Wake 	8
CaféAuLait 	7
RosieS 	7
manifold 	6
Ropey 	5
R.D. 	3
MeBelle60 	2


----------



## RosieS

Otay, otay, I will quit playing with AVG_JOE in the main threads and post more here. Better?

I am also freshly showered and now tied in posting numbers with Wake.

Feel better about my being townie, now? 

Le Sigh.

Good mornin', all!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

That list helps mani. I think those that have been around and not helping are suspicious. Bones, due to health, I'll exclude from that. 

I'm going to be pretty busy today but I do think the only way we move forward is to start voting folks and coming up with some analysis on who we think are what even if we don't have much to go on. There's time before the deadline but I don't see much movement unless some of us start doing that.

I have taken note of how protective of mani that Mertex is. She temp voted mebelle as soon as mebelle voted for mani and defended him after I voted for him, even went so far as to say I could be working with mebelle to bring him down.

Still, I really don't like mebelle's being around and being absolutely not helpful in the least. 

dblack gave a great explanation on why we should use the previous game to help us, so he's less suspicious now that he's contributed some good material, I do not like how he mentioned to get rid of good players, good players are needed for town because town has a much more investigative role where scum just has to play good enough to avoid a lynch

Avatar seems really, really strong town to me. Stronger than anyone else right now. 

Shaitra I'm putting more in the town category than yesterday.

So, I'm probably going to switch my vote to mebelle but mani only has two right now including mine and 8 are needed to lynch so I'll go ahead and leave my vote on him for now. That can, and probably will change, closer to deadline. I just don't see the need to change my vote for a 3rd time yet. I'll slow it down for a bit until more say things.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above I mean voting for a 3rd person already. Can't edit.


----------



## Mertex

I know some of you don't like that some of us are bringing up the last game, but in a way, it can be helpful so we don't make the same mistakes.

Last time, the Mafia (Avatar) kept posting that he didn't think I was Mafia (of course, he being Mafia knew damn well I wasn't) - but he, saying that, warmed me up to him and made me think he was a Townie.  So, my advice to every Townie, be aware of anyone that posts that they are pretty sure that you are Townie, it seems like a gimmick to get your confidence and get you to think they are just like you.

Remember, the Mafia knows who the Townies are, and if anyone of you votes for one of them, be looking for you to disappear the night after the killing.  I should have paid more attention, when Rosie was so sure it was Avatar, she was gone that night.

So, remember, if I disappear during the night....be looking at MeBelle if someone else gets the majority of votes, she'll be looking to get rid of me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, regardless of Mertex's advice, I still think Avatar is town. If I'm wrong, I totally suck at this game and/or he's really good at it. 

I think we eventually need to start voting and saying who we think is town or who we think is scum or the game will stagnate and go nowhere.

How can anyone really be sure if no one says much and everyone is too cautious? If I go down the first night, that does not necessarily mean I lose. So, If someone is suspicious, I'm going to say so out loud. That can help others if I die at night. They know who to suspect next.

That's just me and how I prefer to play. It could be a bad idea or a good one. Hard to say. I'll learn.

This will be my last post for a few hours. I have lots of work to do today.

If mebelle doesn't say more when she's around tonight, I will switch my vote to her tomorrow and leave it there. 

I want helpers, not looky loos.

LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are pretty small that Avatar drew mafia again, though it could happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Avatar is town right now too, since he's not posting a mile a minute this time. But statistically speaking, everyone had the same chance of drawing mafia in this game and who anyone was in the previous game has no bearing on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> I posted that before I checked the post totals and Avatar again tops the list. Only this time he's not 3x more than second place.
Click to expand...


Told you I'm loquacious.


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> I know some of you don't like that some of us are bringing up the last game, but in a way, it can be helpful so we don't make the same mistakes.
> 
> Last time, the Mafia (Avatar) kept posting that he didn't think I was Mafia (of course, he being Mafia knew damn well I wasn't) - but he, saying that, warmed me up to him and made me think he was a Townie.  So, my advice to every Townie, be aware of anyone that posts that they are pretty sure that you are Townie, it seems like a gimmick to get your confidence and get you to think they are just like you.
> 
> Remember, the Mafia knows who the Townies are, and if anyone of you votes for one of them, be looking for you to disappear the night after the killing.  I should have paid more attention, when Rosie was so sure it was Avatar, she was gone that night.
> 
> So, remember, if I disappear during the night....be looking at MeBelle if someone else gets the majority of votes, she'll be looking to get rid of me.



Excellent advice. Except for the last bit, which is just a standard defensive play (though nothing wrong with that ).



Avatar4321 said:


> Reviewed the posts finally. I see absolutely nothing standing out.
> 
> I am thinking though, if I were the scum, I would be focusing on direction suspicions to obvious players and away from me. Maybe we should be looking at people who aren't getting alot of attention.
> 
> R.D. Mertex and Rosie seem a bit suspicious to me right now.
> 
> I am also thinking maybe Wolfsister and grandma since they wouldn't normally be my first guess here.
> 
> I don't think mani or mebelle are scum. But I reserve the right to change my mind on that.
> 
> And, of course, I know how cunning Shaitra can be. The others, im still watching.
> 
> I'm going to go with my gut on this initial vote. I am well aware we may be changing where we are later.
> 
> *Vote: R.D*



Why R.D.? Not defending him, rather looking for a reason to vote for someone. Do you have anything more than a hunch?



Wolfsister77 said:


> dblack gave a great explanation on why we should use the previous game to help us, so he's less suspicious now that he's contributed some good material, I do not like how he mentioned to get rid of good players, good players are needed for town because town has a much more investigative role where scum just has to play good enough to avoid a lynch.



That's a good point, actually. It's not so much 'good' players we'd want to target, but those proven adept at deception. Which is arguably a different skill than being observant and strategic. In any case, one game doesn't establish much of a track record and I'm not (necessarily) suggesting we lynch Avi out of the gate. Unless it's just for spite. That might be fun. 

Still not seeing a compelling case, but I agree we should keep everyone talking.


----------



## Avatar4321

The mafia does know who us townies are. which is why we should be careful of when someone is being focused on.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you don't like that some of us are bringing up the last game, but in a way, it can be helpful so we don't make the same mistakes.
> 
> Last time, the Mafia (Avatar) kept posting that he didn't think I was Mafia (of course, he being Mafia knew damn well I wasn't) - but he, saying that, warmed me up to him and made me think he was a Townie.  So, my advice to every Townie, be aware of anyone that posts that they are pretty sure that you are Townie, it seems like a gimmick to get your confidence and get you to think they are just like you.
> 
> Remember, the Mafia knows who the Townies are, and if anyone of you votes for one of them, be looking for you to disappear the night after the killing.  I should have paid more attention, when Rosie was so sure it was Avatar, she was gone that night.
> 
> So, remember, if I disappear during the night....be looking at MeBelle if someone else gets the majority of votes, she'll be looking to get rid of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent advice. Except for the last bit, which is just a standard defensive play (though nothing wrong with that ).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewed the posts finally. I see absolutely nothing standing out.
> 
> I am thinking though, if I were the scum, I would be focusing on direction suspicions to obvious players and away from me. Maybe we should be looking at people who aren't getting alot of attention.
> 
> R.D. Mertex and Rosie seem a bit suspicious to me right now.
> 
> I am also thinking maybe Wolfsister and grandma since they wouldn't normally be my first guess here.
> 
> I don't think mani or mebelle are scum. But I reserve the right to change my mind on that.
> 
> And, of course, I know how cunning Shaitra can be. The others, im still watching.
> 
> I'm going to go with my gut on this initial vote. I am well aware we may be changing where we are later.
> 
> *Vote: R.D*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why R.D.? Not defending him, rather looking for a reason to vote for someone. Do you have anything more than a hunch?
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dblack gave a great explanation on why we should use the previous game to help us, so he's less suspicious now that he's contributed some good material, I do not like how he mentioned to get rid of good players, good players are needed for town because town has a much more investigative role where scum just has to play good enough to avoid a lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point, actually. It's not so much 'good' players we'd want to target, but those proven adept at deception. Which is arguably a different skill than being observant and strategic. In any case, one game doesn't establish much of a track record and I'm not (necessarily) suggesting we lynch Avi out of the gate. Unless it's just for spite. That might be fun.
> 
> Still not seeing a compelling case, but I agree we should keep everyone talking.
Click to expand...


Noticed she was agreeing with alot of people. Not really adding much to the discussion, but being friendly. And I think the scum are likely going to be people who aren't being targeted initially. I admit it's mostly gut. But you can't learn anything until you make a gut call and see if any more information is revealed.


----------



## Avatar4321

I have to say this is alot tougher not knowing who the bad guys are.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> I have to say this is alot tougher not knowing who the bad guys are.



It doesn't help any that some haven't posted much or not at all.


----------



## RosieS

Here I go talking about the last game again, but  this is relevant.

During the last game I had already been whacked by Mafia, but the town decided that Blackflag wasn't saying anything and therefore must be Mafia and should be lynched.

I was already taken out by Mafia and could not tell anyone that Blackflag was innocent after my investigation.

Therefore, not posting much isn't really an indication of being scum.

I won't vote for RD for this reason. 

I do understand and agree with Wolfsister. MeBelle being so aggro out of the gate in wanting to lynch someone, anyone townie, is scummy to her and to me.

So I *Vote: MeBelle*. It is up to MeBelle herself to sway me to change my vote.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Ropey

*Temp Vote: CaféAuLait*

There's an itch that needs scratching but I can't find the spot so I'm going general direction.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I still got nothin'


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I still got nothin'



Not even a gut reaction?


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still got nothin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a gut reaction?
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I've learned to not trust my gut reactions. They lead me astray as often as not. If I did go that way, my impulse is to distrust people who talk a lot. Is that really how you want me to vote?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still got nothin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a gut reaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've learned to not trust my gut reactions. They lead me astray as often as not. If I did go that way, my impulse is to distrust people who talk a lot. Is that really how you want me to vote?
Click to expand...


 Damn lawyers and their gift of gab!


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still got nothin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a gut reaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've learned to not trust my gut reactions. They lead me astray as often as not. If I did go that way, my impulse is to distrust people who talk a lot. Is that really how you want me to vote?
Click to expand...


Then look at your gut and do the exact opposite.


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - Any way we can get a vote total?


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL-I should of said I have nothing new besides what I've said already.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And yes Wake an update would be nice, I'd like to know if Bones is playing also.

Mebelle needs to say more.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Noticed she was agreeing with alot of people. Not really adding much to the discussion, but being friendly. And I think the scum are likely going to be people who aren't being targeted initially. I admit it's mostly gut. But you can't learn anything until you make a gut call and see if any more information is revealed.



I posted I was going to thank posts because I was only on a phone until tonight.  I didn't want to go over my limits, but I let you all know I was reading.

I *temp. Vote =Avatar* at ths point.   Not retribution but here is my reasoning so far.   In the last game he played as if he knew things, because he did.  He is playing the same way now, manipulating with each post.



Avatar4321 said:


> We need to take out the role blocker asap. When we kill him then our cop can work out in the open and our doc can save him each night while he investigates.





Avatar4321 said:


> I'm not claiming to be the cop. I'm claiming that the cop should stay under cover until the role blocker is identified or killed. Then they can reveal themselves and be protected by the dr. He/she should also leave us hints about who they've investigated. None of us non-mafia should reveal our specific roles.



Sounds to me  like he is trying to weed out the three more powerful townie roles



Avatar4321 said:


> Also, let's make sure we don't lynch people too quickly for frivolous reasons.


. With a week plus to investigate, he decided in two days on a gut feeling but didnt temp. vote as agreed upon.



Avatar4321 said:


> *The mafia does know who us townies are*. which is why we should be careful of when someone is being focused on.


  Doth protest to much?  He wasn't careful. 



Avatar4321 said:


> Might also be good to look at why someone is voting for a person. If they can't articulate a good reason...


Again, gut feeling is his articulated good reason.

He is way too smart to play dumb.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Are we allowed to @ people besides Wake?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.2​*
*No Voting (7):* _R.D., dblack, Ropey, Mertex, CafeAuLiat, strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou_

*Ropey (2):* _Shaitra, manifold_
*Manifold (2):* _Mebelle60, Wolfsister77_ 
*Mebelle60 (1):* _RosieS_
*R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
*No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_

*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Will be PM'ing Mebelle60 and strollingbones soon.
*~* You may @mention any player you wish.
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.


----------



## Avatar4321

Anyone else have a vote? Looks like mani and ropey are leading the votes so far.


----------



## Avatar4321

Btw I never agreed to any temp voting so I see no reason to find me suspicious for not temp voting. I'm not afraid to cast a real vote.

Temp votes are no votes. Who benefits If we don't vote?


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> Anyone else have a vote? Looks like mani and ropey are leading the votes so far.



I kinda wanna hear from MB and SB before I randomly choose a scapegoat.


----------



## Avatar4321

And I say that knowing my vote count will be going up if the people temp voting me really vote


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a vote? Looks like mani and ropey are leading the votes so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda wanna hear from MB and SB before I randomly choose a scapegoat.
Click to expand...


Fair enough


----------



## Avatar4321

An alternative to the temp vote could be we all vote but don't start consolidating behind anyone until we all vote for someone


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Btw I never agreed to any temp voting so I see no reason to find me suspicious for not temp voting. I'm not afraid to cast a real vote.
> 
> Temp votes are no votes. Who benefits If we don't vote?



You never argued against it, you just don't seem like a team player to me.  Nothing to fear, votes can be changed at any time before the last vote. Seems scummy to me not to care about the townies chance to defend themselves after it appears they're a goner. 

You're posts just read of constant contradictions to me.  You agree silence isnt suspect, but suspect the silent.   There is little value in discussing the last game, yet you discuss it a great deal.    You want rational reasons for votes, but go on your gut feelings.


----------



## Avatar4321

Silence isn't suspect if the person isn't around. If they are lurking on the other hand...


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Btw I never agreed to any temp voting so I see no reason to find me suspicious for not temp voting. I'm not afraid to cast a real vote.
> 
> Temp votes are no votes. Who benefits If we don't vote?



Temp votes give the person accused a chance to try and defend themselves.
*Temp votes keep Wake from closing the thread before the deadline and not giving some of us a chance to change our vote.*
So, Townies benefit if they are able to glean more information and change their vote before Wake closes the thread.

The bolded being the most important because Mafia/Scum benefit when they see that the votes are going toward another Townie, and maybe a couple of votes are going to them, and they want Wake to hurry and close the deal before some other Townie decides to change their vote to one of them.

Now, I'm really suspicious of you because you should have been able to figure that out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar seems to be trying to confuse us on purpose. And here I thought he was town all along. Now I wonder.


----------



## Grandma

I'm going to re-read the thread. Maybe I'll vote.

It would help a great deal if Strollingbones and the wallflowers would post.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *If the majority of players is in favor of it, I'll not count pseudo-votes. You may bold them, too.
> 
> *


*



Wake said:



Vote Count 1.2​
No Voting (7): R.D., dblack, Ropey, Mertex, CafeAuLiat, strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou

Ropey (2): Shaitra, manifold
Manifold (2): Mebelle60, Wolfsister77 
Mebelle60 (1): RosieS
R.D. (1): Avatar4321
No Lynch (1): Grandma

~ With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
~ Will be PM'ing Mebelle60 and strollingbones soon.
~ You may @mention any player you wish.
~ Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
		
Click to expand...


  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] My whole idea for psuedo vote was for you to include them when you reported the votes, but once again I appear to be invisible, since you didn't count my vote.  I submitted a "Temp vote for Mebelle" but you are showing me as a no vote.  Also, RD submitted a temp vote for Avatar.  And Grandma submitted a "no vote" not a "no lynch" which I would think would count with the "no voting".
If I'm wrong, please point it out to me.

This is what I counted:

No Voting:dblack, CafeAuLait, Strollingbones, AyeCan'tSeeYou, Grandma
Mebelle (2):Mertex, Rosie
Manifold (2):Mebelle, Wolfsister
Ropey (2):Shaitra, Manifold
Avatar (1):RD
RD (1):Avatar
CafeAuLait (1):Ropey

And, you will not take our votes and close the thread until you have 8 hard votes, right?*


----------



## Grandma

I was going to ask Wake about my vote being counted that way. But maybe it doesn't matter since I will definitely be voting soon.

I'd count the pseudo votes, but separately. I wouldn't want someone to think a bunch of pseudo votes were hard votes and then "jump on the bandwagon" with a hard vote.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I never agreed to any temp voting so I see no reason to find me suspicious for not temp voting. I'm not afraid to cast a real vote.
> 
> Temp votes are no votes. Who benefits If we don't vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp votes give the person accused a chance to try and defend themselves.
> *Temp votes keep Wake from closing the thread before the deadline and not giving some of us a chance to change our vote.*
> So, Townies benefit if they are able to glean more information and change their vote before Wake closes the thread.
> 
> The bolded being the most important because Mafia/Scum benefit when they see that the votes are going toward another Townie, and maybe a couple of votes are going to them, and they want Wake to hurry and close the deal before some other Townie decides to change their vote to one of them.
> 
> Now, I'm really suspicious of you because you should have been able to figure that out.
Click to expand...


Except the temp votes don't actually count towards anyone. It just unnecessarily complicates the process. Figuring it out isn't the issue. Finding it useful, on the other hand, is.

You realize that when we reach the deadline and the temp votes aren't counted, no one gets lynched, right? Which means the scum get to pick someone off tonight with zero chance of us knocking one out today.

If you don't want to vote to lynch someone, than don't vote for them. Don't act like a mob and just vote for someone because that's the way the vote looks to be going.

The fact that you want to make this overly complicated seems pretty scummy to me. It seems to me that only the mafia benefit by having us jump through more hoops. If you want to temp vote, be my guest. But don't pretend as though the rest of us need to listen. And especially don't pretend as though I am somehow a problem for not following you when half the people in this town made a real vote before I did.

The way you and R.D are pushing thing, makes me think you guys are the scum. Now who is the third?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I never agreed to any temp voting so I see no reason to find me suspicious for not temp voting. I'm not afraid to cast a real vote.
> 
> Temp votes are no votes. Who benefits If we don't vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never argued against it, you just don't seem like a team player to me.  Nothing to fear, votes can be changed at any time before the last vote. Seems scummy to me not to care about the townies chance to defend themselves after it appears they're a goner.
> 
> You're posts just read of constant contradictions to me.  You agree silence isnt suspect, but suspect the silent.   There is little value in discussing the last game, yet you discuss it a great deal.    You want rational reasons for votes, but go on your gut feelings.
Click to expand...


I see, because I didn't argue against it I am for it? Where did that rule come into play. And why is it despite the fact that we have 5 other people doing real votes rather than temp votes, am I the one who is suspicious for casting a real vote?

If you guys want me to stop talking about the previous game, stop bringing it up. The scum know I am not one of them. And I am not completely foolish so I am a threat to them. If you want to keep our town alive and find them, you aren't going to want to do their job for them. But if you don't, I think you've exposed yourself.


----------



## Grandma

In addition to the pseudo/temp votes, Wake had already posted a couple other ways to list players

*"FoS." The Finger of Suspicion. You can vote for someone, and point your finger at one or more other players you suspect. Finger of Suspicion: Larry, or FoS: Larry.

The Reads List. You make a list of the players you find Towniest to Scummiest. Magic happens when Townies make and compare their Reads Lists to come to better conclusions.*

With that in mind, here are my lists:

Finger Of Suspicion:

Avatar - Wanting to "out" the cop, suggesting we kill the mafia roleblocker. How are we supposed to kill the mafia roleblocker???And why the roleblocker, why not any one of the scum? He hasn't yet said anything to defend himself. He's has tripped several players' warning bells, then throws suspicion on every one that stated suspicion of him (DBlack, Bones, RD, Mertex, Rosie, Wolfsister, me). 

Aye Cant See You - Doesn't want previous game brought up despite the advantages of doing so. Keeps going on about Bones' absence.

Manifold - for choosing Ropey. Mani knows Ropey pretty well by now. Ropey hasn't done anything to incriminate himself. Mani even said it was a shot in the dark, inspired by Shaitra.

Shaitra - See: Mani. She's calling the quiet ones scummy. Can't seem to decide between Ropey and Mani. Doesn't want to talk about the other game.

MeBelle - Not a lot of posts, and she randomly goes after Mani, doesn't change her vote, not being helpful.

CafeAuLait - Acts confused, but folowed the last game well enough. Hasn't made any helpful contributions.


The Reads List:
(In no particular order)

RD

Mertex

Rosie

Wolfsister

me


That leaves me undecided about

dblack

Ropey

Strollingbones


----------



## RosieS

Day-um, Grandma!

I am _never_ playing a game of Clue with you!

Well done and kudos!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

I never win when I'm playing Clue...


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait;9123242 said:
			
		

> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Potential Scum*
> 
> *strollingbones* - has not posted since the game began
> 
> *RosieS* - for making excuses for strollingbones, even though strollingbones has been posting in other parts of the forum
> 
> *Mertex* - for trying to distract players by bringing up the previous game
> 
> I'll have more later, since I've been doing this from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I brought up the previous game as well. I don't think that is an indicator. In fact many have brought up the previous game speaking about Avatar.
> 
> I have read this thread and I have ideas of who the scum are... not sure if I want to post yet or if I should post it yet, Ill wait a few more days and keep reading.
Click to expand...


You should let us know who you are suspecting and why.  This way if you are killed in the night, we will know who you suspected which will give us a place to start on day 2.


----------



## Shaitra

Finger of Suspicion:

dblack - has posted but hasn't added much to discussion

Mertex - seems to be defending a couple of players and generally adding to confusion

Rosie - gut reaction, I can't articulate why I am suspicious of her yet

That's all for right now.


----------



## strollingbones

good morning.....sorry for the delay in getting here....let me review the thread and vote...


*Vote:  ropey*


----------



## strollingbones

15 pages?  o how far behind am i? lol....okay page 1


----------



## Wake

Mertex said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] My whole idea for psuedo vote was for you to include them when you reported the votes, but once again I appear to be invisible, since you didn't count my vote.  I submitted a *"Temp vote for Mebelle"* but you are showing me as a no vote.  Also, RD submitted *a temp vote for Avatar.*  And Grandma submitted a "no vote" not a "no lynch" which I would think would count with the "no voting".
> If I'm wrong, please point it out to me.
> 
> This is what I counted:
> 
> *No Voting:*dblack, CafeAuLait, Strollingbones, AyeCan'tSeeYou, Grandma
> *Mebelle (2):*Mertex, Rosie
> *Manifold (2):*Mebelle, Wolfsister
> *Ropey (2):*Shaitra, Manifold
> *Avatar (1):*RD
> *RD (1):*Avatar
> *CafeAuLait (1):*Ropey
> 
> And, you will not take our votes and close the thread until you have 8 hard votes, right?



*Good morning everyone,

I apologize for not responding sooner to this post, and you are most certainly not invisible, Mertex.  On the issue of pseudo-votes, the host counting pseudo-votes hasn't been done before. To be frank, my grapefruit has enough trouble as it is tallying normal votes, and I suspect I would end up confused trying to count them as well. When I first started playing Mafia we'd cast pseudo-votes, but we'd try to count and tally them ourselves. If you feel it is absolutely necessary, we can do this; if it helps it helps. Should it be alright with you guys, I'll comb through and include pseudo-votes as well.

The Day only ever ends when a majority vote is reached, the deadline expires, or someone gets modkilled. This is why it's so important to not rush things. In the games I've played, casting the final vote is known as hammering. And, to hammer someone quickly with the consent of the majority is known as quickhammering. Doing that tends to make the general playerbase angry, and I've seen my fair share of players getting strung up the next Day because they ended up quickhammering the Town Doctor or Cop.

Side Note: Some mild flaming is alright, if it's meant to get better reactions out of players. 
*


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar is always the most logical in the game or was in the past one.....but i am suspicious of wolf..she is just too innocent for me...and why does cafe' know much about how the game is set up?
but i will stick with  *voting: Ropey*

thanks for holding my place...avatar pmed me and told me yall were holding my place...thanks guys sorry i got distracted and then forgot....but i got my note pad...(gives Avatar a sweet innocent smile) and i know how to find the thread...for now....

we have to vote..the first vote is always the biggest chance vote.....we just go with the person who is close to the vote needed on first vote...i cant vote for mani i just dont think he is smart enough to be anything but a townie...i am not flaming ...merely pointing out it would take his mind off the important things in life..himself ...okay that was flaming....


----------



## strollingbones

i would not go by the number of posts or anything like that....Avatar posts a lot but he also thinks about hard it does seem.....some people lurk and dont post that much...i protested my innocent to hell and back and they killed me off ....with laughter and glee


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  @ ting me doesn't get my attention when I'm working,  afk, out having lunch with a friend, etc.
Curious term 'pseudo votes' only confuses players.

I do believe the majority of players from Mafia #1 wanted to play Mafia #2 the same, so as not to confuse players, especially the new ones. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

FWIW My weekend was spent working with  my Relay 4 Life team.

I come back to Mafia and see >150 posts!  That's a lot to digest. 
It's especially difficult when new players have questions and new rules are set.

I've probably thanked more posts then any other player which means I AM reading. 

As an example, Mani can't stand me as a board member, yet he still uses logic when he posts. Mani is a team player. 

I clearly stated why I voted for Mani.


Now I'm off to get a few hours of sleep before I go earn my living.


----------



## strollingbones

first vote we have what a 20% chance of being right.....dont over think it


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> Finger of Suspicion:
> 
> dblack - has posted but hasn't added much to discussion
> 
> Mertex - seems to be defending a couple of players and generally adding to confusion
> 
> Rosie - gut reaction, I can't articulate why I am suspicious of her yet
> 
> That's all for right now.



I don't suspect you or dblack at this point, and that's based 100% on the previous game, without apology. You're posting style has done a 180 while his seems consistent to me.

I also don't expect you, him or anyone else to take my word for it. Go compare a handful of posts from game 1 and this game and you'll see what I mean.

In the mean time, I'll be comparing the posts of the other two on your list.


----------



## manifold

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  @ ting me doesn't get my attention when I'm working,  afk, out having lunch with a friend, etc.
> Curious term 'pseudo votes' only confuses players.
> 
> I do believe the majority of players from Mafia #1 wanted to play Mafia #2 the same, so as not to confuse players, especially the new ones. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> FWIW My weekend was spent working with  my Relay 4 Life team.
> 
> I come back to Mafia and see >150 posts!  That's a lot to digest.
> It's especially difficult when new players have questions and new rules are set.
> 
> I've probably thanked more posts then any other player which means I AM reading.
> 
> As an example, Mani can't stand me as a board member, yet he still uses logic when he posts. Mani is a team player.
> 
> I clearly stated why I voted for Mani.
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to get a few hours of sleep before I go earn my living.



I don't care that you voted for me.

But you're wrong if you think I can't stand you as a board member. I'm a dick to everybody, it's nothing personal.


----------



## strollingbones

i still think we should pile on ropey....we got to vote...he is getting near the vote needed to lynch...sometimes you just have to go with the flow


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> i still think we should pile on ropey....we got to vote...he is getting near the vote needed to lynch...sometimes you just have to go with the flow



I'm sticking with the Ropey vote too. We have to pick somebody and to be honest, I dave just a little too much about the idea of losing to him if he is mafia. Can you imagine the gloat fest that would ensue?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Except the temp votes don't actually count towards anyone. It just unnecessarily complicates the process. Figuring it out isn't the issue. Finding it useful, on the other hand, is.


Red herring.   You avoided the discussion before, now you claim  it's a reason for suspicion



> You realize that when we reach the deadline and the temp votes aren't counted, no one gets lynched, right? Which means the scum get to pick someone off tonight with zero chance of us knocking one out today.


Right.  
Wrong,  this  is not the proposed process.   Pretty scummy implying its just plain stupid, or worse evil.



> If you don't want to vote to lynch someone, than don't vote for them. Don't act like a mob and just vote for someone because that's the way the vote looks to be going.



Condescending and accusatory  


> The fact that you want to make this overly complicated seems pretty scummy to me. It seems to me that only the mafia benefit by having us jump through more hoops. If you want to temp vote, be my guest. But don't pretend as though the rest of us need to listen. And especially don't pretend as though I am somehow a problem for not following you when half the people in this town made a real vote before I did.



Again, playing dumb. Add to this acting somehow victimized over the suggestion



> The way you and R.D are pushing thing, makes me think you guys are the scum. Now who is the third?



Now you articulate another  reason to fit your "gut" feeling.  

Nope, you're still top on my list for scum so far.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I haven't used pseudo voting anyway even though I was all for it so I'm fine with dropping it and I see no reason to confuse Wake more so lets drop it. If someone is going to hammer-let us know and get a consensus. That means Wake has to count but we should be too, IMO.

I do not want to get the thread closed too early before everyone had ample time to give input. Lynching too early is a bad idea. Just like going with a no lynch on the first day is a bad idea. Anyone that wants to do either is suspect to me.

I'm not jumping on anyone's bandwagon right now unless they act more suspicious or it is getting closer to deadline. The first vote is mostly going to be a guess and we can get clues from that to continue. But I see no reason to rush. However, after today, it's less than a week and since we are all busy, I'm going to be looking for more help and input from folks and suspecting them if they don't.

I'm not really suspecting Grandma, Avatar, dblack, or Shaitra for the first round. I'll put them in the town category for now. 

Now that everyone has contributed something, I'm going to look at who is the most helpful. Why? Well, town doesn't know who anyone is. They have to investigate and look for clues. I want the helpful ones around in the beginning. If you are just skating by and trying not to get noticed, it's scummy to me. 

I will keep my vote on mani for now because he's no where near being hammered and it's nowhere near deadline.

This game is very difficult to figure out so I'm going to have to do some looking and yes, I will be looking at the past game. Now that Avatar is being suspected, he's getting defensive all of the sudden. But who wouldn't really? He's been playing like a townie. I think his strategy to out the Cop is flawed. He's in the I don't know camp and so is Mertex and RosieS. I don't know does not mean suspect on the first round.

As a side note, I would hope no one would vote for someone based on USBM board and what you think of them personally or what they think of you. If you do that, I'll be looking at YOU. The game is in it's own little world.

Enough already. My vote stands. I'll be looking at those who I have not mentioned for clues and any new clues that come along to figure out my final vote. And the last game too. I'm taking my time for now.

If enough want to get someone lynched, tell us why. If it's sound, I'll go along. I'd like good reasoning stated and good reasoning stated if you are defending yourself. Both can be used for clues if you die.

What I want from others, I'll do myself also. OK, that is all. I'll try to stop back in over lunch.


----------



## dblack

Mani and Avi both seem suspicious to me - but I think that's mostly due to my aforementioned distrust of 'talky' people. Persuasion is the entire point of this game, I need to stow that impulse and stick to reason.

First round just seems like a crap shoot and I don't like making up an argument for the sake of it. That said, SB and MB have weighed in and I have no excuse not to vote. 

Here't the closest thing to a 'reason' i can come up with: As I mentioned, given nothing else to go on, I see value in removing players proven adept at deception. A good point was made that skillful players are needed to uncover the scum, but it's a different skillset. Avatar is a _defense_ attorney, not a prosecutor. So if I have to make a blind stab - *Vote: Avatar4321* - though certainly willing to switch for a compelling reason.


----------



## strollingbones

you should go with ropey first....not avatar......jmho...but i dont trust someone who has become too educated to trust their gut...at all...


----------



## strollingbones

i will be in and out today....as i was down for a couple of days and my hubby is not the cooking, cleaning, laundry type....o he is not....and right when i thought the outside world had forgotten me..my friends have arranged a picnic and changed their plans so i can go....we were going on a major hike but they are afraid its too much for me right now.....we shall see....the area we are going has a ton of neat trails


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. has moved into town for me, her aggressive play style is interesting and her and Mertex convinced me to take Avatar out of town.


----------



## manifold

I really like the idea of firing off a warning post if a person intends to deliver the hammer, and giving it a decent amount of time afterward before actually delivering it. That way if a person who already voted is having doubts, they have the opportunity to unvote, and of course it also gives the person about to be lynched a last chance to defend themselves.

If you agree with this approach, please indicate by thanking this post.


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> I really like the idea of firing off a warning post if a person intends to deliver the hammer, and giving it a decent amount of time afterward before actually delivering it. That way if a person who already voted is having doubts, they have the opportunity to unvote, and of course it also gives the person about to be lynched a last chance to defend themselves.
> 
> If you agree with this approach, please indicate by thanking this post.



I think it's better than a bunch of temp voting strung out through the thread. And doesn't overload Wake. It won't matter much until the last couple of rounds anyway, which is when hammering bit us last time.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  @ ting me doesn't get my attention when I'm working,  afk, out having lunch with a friend, etc.
> Curious term 'pseudo votes' only confuses players.
> 
> I do believe the majority of players from Mafia #1 wanted to play Mafia #2 the same, so as not to confuse players, especially the new ones. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> FWIW My weekend was spent working with  my Relay 4 Life team.
> 
> I come back to Mafia and see >150 posts!  That's a lot to digest.
> It's especially difficult when new players have questions and new rules are set.
> 
> I've probably thanked more posts then any other player which means I AM reading.
> 
> As an example, Mani can't stand me as a board member, yet he still uses logic when he posts. Mani is a team player.
> 
> I clearly stated why I voted for Mani.
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to get a few hours of sleep before I go earn my living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care that you voted for me.
> 
> But you're wrong if you think I can't stand you as a board member. I'm a dick to everybody, it's nothing personal.
Click to expand...


It's true. He is a dick


----------



## strollingbones

okay db admits he does not trust himself....should we trust him?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I never agreed to any temp voting so I see no reason to find me suspicious for not temp voting. I'm not afraid to cast a real vote.
> 
> Temp votes are no votes. Who benefits If we don't vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp votes give the person accused a chance to try and defend themselves.
> *Temp votes keep Wake from closing the thread before the deadline and not giving some of us a chance to change our vote.*
> So, Townies benefit if they are able to glean more information and change their vote before Wake closes the thread.
> 
> The bolded being the most important because Mafia/Scum benefit when they see that the votes are going toward another Townie, and maybe a couple of votes are going to them, and they want Wake to hurry and close the deal before some other Townie decides to change their vote to one of them.
> 
> Now, I'm really suspicious of you because you should have been able to figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the temp votes don't actually count towards anyone. It just unnecessarily complicates the process. Figuring it out isn't the issue. Finding it useful, on the other hand, is.
Click to expand...

But it shows how many are leaning toward a certain person without everyone having to go and look at all the posts! Duh!



> You realize that when we reach the deadline and the temp votes aren't counted, no one gets lynched, right? Which means the scum get to pick someone off tonight with zero chance of us knocking one out today.


Certainly we are all adults and we realize that a temp vote is only good to show who we are leaning toward....and everyone is aware of the deadline and that they have to show a "hard vote" before the deadline!



> If you don't want to vote to lynch someone, than don't vote for them. Don't act like a mob and just vote for someone because that's the way the vote looks to be going.



I think most everyone understands that they are reading the posts to see what others are thinking, and nobody is just voting because everyone is going with a certain person, but certainly, if you are the only person voting for someone and your vote is needed to lynch someone, it's best to go with the "mob" and at least get someone as opposed to letting the mafia get off scott free.


> The fact that you want to make this overly complicated seems pretty scummy to me. It seems to me that only the mafia benefit by having us jump through more hoops. If you want to temp vote, be my guest. But don't pretend as though the rest of us need to listen. And especially don't pretend as though I am somehow a problem for not following you when half the people in this town made a real vote before I did.


It's not complicated at all, you seem to be the one that wants to make it confusing, having everyone reading the posts over and over to decide who they want to vote for and would prefer that there would not be a consensus....you really seem scummy now.



> The way you and R.D are pushing thing, makes me think you guys are the scum. Now who is the third?



Yeah, keep trying to deflect the suspicion away from you.....it isn't going to work this time.

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## strollingbones

avatar is too obvious...think about it....


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> avatar is too obvious...think about it....



Maybe. But why Ropey?


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> I really like the idea of firing off a warning post if a person intends to deliver the hammer, and giving it a decent amount of time afterward before actually delivering it. That way if a person who already voted is having doubts, they have the opportunity to unvote, and of course it also gives the person about to be lynched a last chance to defend themselves.
> 
> If you agree with this approach, please indicate by thanking this post.



Ok.  Anything to avoid what happened last game.  Sheesh Wake why didnt you tell us then? 

*vote=Avatar*


----------



## strollingbones

why not.....mani and ropey are the fore runners ....i am going with ropey....call it a gut feeling.....

*laughing on the way out the door*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. has moved into town for me, her aggressive play style is interesting and her and Mertex convinced me to take Avatar out of town.



Interesting. I say that because it looks like we have a group of three working together. And we have three scum. Could wolf, rd, and mertex be the three we are looking for? If so they know I am not the scum. 

They also realize I am persuasive and proposing strategy to catch the scum. Probably because I  read up on how to effectively use the cop and Dr together. Of course it means we track down the role blocker first. 

Meanwhile, their plan over complicates the game and confuses the newbies.

If you want to vote for me, I understand. Just know you are helping the scum, whether those three are them  or not


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> okay db admits he does not trust himself....should we trust him?



Can't argue there.

Don't forget SB picked right last time. She's got a good gut even if she doesn't articulate it well.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay db admits he does not trust himself....should we trust him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue there.
> 
> Don't forget SB picked right last time. She's got a good gut even if she doesn't articulate it well.
Click to expand...


Where did db say he doesn't trust himself? I went back and couldn't find it.

What am I missing?


----------



## strollingbones

he does not trust his 'gut' therefore he does not trust himself......

i always go with my gut feeling.....you are a fool not too....the body wants to live and is trying to tell you things...


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay db admits he does not trust himself....should we trust him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue there.
> 
> Don't forget SB picked right last time. She's got a good gut even if she doesn't articulate it well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did db say he doesn't trust himself? I went back and couldn't find it.
> 
> What am I missing?
Click to expand...


I was saying I don't necessarily trust my personal distrust of 'talky' people. You and Avi top my list for that reason, but I'm trying not to let it cloud my reason.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> why not.....mani and ropey are the fore runners ....i am going with ropey....call it a gut feeling.....
> 
> *laughing on the way out the door*



I think I'm in the lead now. They are either looking for revenge or they are the scum. But if I was the scum why would I be suggestion we use our Dr and cop to catch the scum? If I was mafia I'd be encouraging more confusion with the temp votes. I'd be stirring up votes for those leading the count. I sure as heck wouldn't be encouraging us to use strategy from the mafia wiki page to help us townies win.

My job is to make this town safe for the children. That's all I care about


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not.....mani and ropey are the fore runners ....i am going with ropey....call it a gut feeling.....
> 
> *laughing on the way out the door*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm in the lead now. They are either looking for revenge or they are the scum. But if I was the scum why would I be suggestion we use our Dr and cop to catch the scum? If I was mafia I'd be encouraging more confusion with the temp votes. I'd be stirring up votes for those leading the count. I sure as heck wouldn't be encouraging us to use strategy from the mafia wiki page to help us townies win.
> 
> My job is to make this town safe for the children. That's all I care about
Click to expand...


Think of the children!


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not.....mani and ropey are the fore runners ....i am going with ropey....call it a gut feeling.....
> 
> *laughing on the way out the door*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm in the lead now. They are either looking for revenge or they are the scum. But if I was the scum why would I be suggestion we use our Dr and cop to catch the scum? If I was mafia I'd be encouraging more confusion with the temp votes. I'd be stirring up votes for those leading the count. I sure as heck wouldn't be encouraging us to use strategy from the mafia wiki page to help us townies win.
> 
> My job is to make this town safe for the children. That's all I care about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of the children!
Click to expand...


Sometimes teaching the adults is the best way to help the children


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not.....mani and ropey are the fore runners ....i am going with ropey....call it a gut feeling.....
> 
> *laughing on the way out the door*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm in the lead now. They are either looking for revenge or they are the scum. But if I was the scum why would I be suggestion we use our Dr and cop to catch the scum? If I was mafia I'd be encouraging more confusion with the temp votes. I'd be stirring up votes for those leading the count. I sure as heck wouldn't be encouraging us to use strategy from the mafia wiki page to help us townies win.
> 
> My job is to make this town safe for the children. That's all I care about
Click to expand...


Revenge?  Please, go on. 

You're suggestion could win the captain obvious award.  You seem to me to be trying to out them, to get them to slip up and expose themselves 

Temp votes were not confusing, but better yet they got Wake to let us know the hammer option.  Not you and your wiki page strategy   self 

Everyone knows the mafia loves the children ..."A man who doesn't spend time with his family can never be a real man." Don Corleone


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> he does not trust his 'gut' therefore he does not trust himself......
> 
> i always go with my gut feeling.....you are a fool not too....the body wants to live and is trying to tell you things...



I went against my gut last game and delivered the hammer that lost us the game, so you're preaching to the choir on that one. But on the other hand, in the first round last game my gut told me CK and I was wrong. In the end, being wrong is easier to swallow when you can at least say you followed your gut. With little else to go on, my gut wants to lynch Ropey first. He hasn't contributed one iota's worth of help trying to figure out anything, and for a guy like him who prizes himself on discerning nuance, I have to assume it is intentional.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My gut said Avatar was town and right now Avatar and Ropey each have 3 votes and more than anyone else.

Ropey is too quiet and that's not like him.

I would be willing to switch my vote to Ropey, that only gives him 4, not close to a lynch yet. And for real-overthinking this is giving me a headache, LOL.

*Vote : Ropey*

I'm going to leave this alone for awhile and get some work done. See you all in a few hours.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> he does not trust his 'gut' therefore he does not trust himself......
> 
> i always go with my gut feeling.....you are a fool not too....the body wants to live and is trying to tell you things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went against my gut last game and delivered the hammer that lost us the game, so you're preaching to the choir on that one. But on the other hand, in the first round last game my gut told me CK and I was wrong. In the end, being wrong is easier to swallow when you can at least say you followed your gut. With little else to go on, my gut wants to lynch Ropey first. He hasn't contributed one iota's worth of help trying to figure out anything, and for a guy like him who prizes himself on discerning nuance, I have to assume it is intentional.
Click to expand...


You make a good point. Something to consider


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> he does not trust his 'gut' therefore he does not trust himself......
> 
> i always go with my gut feeling.....you are a fool not too....the body wants to live and is trying to tell you things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went against my gut last game and delivered the hammer that lost us the game, so you're preaching to the choir on that one. But on the other hand, in the first round last game my gut told me CK and I was wrong. In the end, being wrong is easier to swallow when you can at least say you followed your gut. With little else to go on, my gut wants to lynch Ropey first. He hasn't contributed one iota's worth of help trying to figure out anything, and for a guy like him who prizes himself on discerning nuance, I have to assume it is intentional.
Click to expand...


Exactly, plus it was my non aggressive play that I think lost in the end.   As the Dr. I was trying, and did, stay under the mafia radar.   It was a double edged sword and the hammer was to the mafias advantage.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> I really like the idea of firing off a warning post if a person intends to deliver the hammer, and giving it a decent amount of time afterward before actually delivering it. That way if a person who already voted is having doubts, they have the opportunity to unvote, and of course it also gives the person about to be lynched a last chance to defend themselves.
> 
> *If you agree with this approach, please indicate by thanking this post*.



The Following 5 Users Say Thank You to manifold For This Useful Post:
dblack (Today), Mertex (Today), R.D. (Today), Shaitra (Today), Wolfsister77 (Today) 


Electing not to indicate agreement via thanks or post: Avatar, strollingbones

I'm not going to read too much into that at this point, but I think it's worth pointing out.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the idea of firing off a warning post if a person intends to deliver the hammer, and giving it a decent amount of time afterward before actually delivering it. That way if a person who already voted is having doubts, they have the opportunity to unvote, and of course it also gives the person about to be lynched a last chance to defend themselves.
> 
> *If you agree with this approach, please indicate by thanking this post*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Following 5 Users Say Thank You to manifold For This Useful Post:
> dblack (Today), Mertex (Today), R.D. (Today), Shaitra (Today), Wolfsister77 (Today)
> 
> 
> Electing not to indicate agreement via thanks or post: Avatar, strollingbones
> 
> I'm not going to read too much into that at this point, but I think it's worth pointing out.
Click to expand...


Been posting from my phone. Can't thank as easily on it. I can agree with that.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'll consider changing my vote for Ropey. My suspicion is still on R.D. Mertex and Wolfsister, but I trust the gut reactions of mani and SB.

I'd like to see a vote count before I do any changing though. I wanted to give everyone a chance to vote before we started consolidating behind anyone.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> he does not trust his 'gut' therefore he does not trust himself......
> 
> i always go with my gut feeling.....you are a fool not too....the body wants to live and is trying to tell you things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went against my gut last game and delivered the hammer that lost us the game, so you're preaching to the choir on that one. But on the other hand, in the first round last game my gut told me CK and I was wrong. In the end, being wrong is easier to swallow when you can at least say you followed your gut. With little else to go on, my gut wants to lynch Ropey first. He hasn't contributed one iota's worth of help trying to figure out anything, and for a guy like him who prizes himself on discerning nuance, I have to assume it is intentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, plus it was my non aggressive play that I think lost in the end.   As the Dr. I was trying, and did, stay under the mafia radar.   It was a double edged sword and the hammer was to the mafias advantage.
Click to expand...


It was, which makes your more aggressive play today more interesting.

One of the reasons I voted for you was to see your reaction.


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] can we get an up to date vote count?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Been posting from my phone. Can't thank as easily on it. I can agree with that.







R.D. said:


> I'm on my phone until late Tuesday ... I hate it.  I'm reading and thanking ...


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been posting from my phone. Can't thank as easily on it. I can agree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone until late Tuesday ... I hate it.  I'm reading and thanking ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


With you it's just a cover, mine is a legitimate excuse. jk


----------



## Avatar4321

sure guys. I actually have time at my computer and you all go silent.


----------



## Ropey

If the majority votes for me on a hard vote, then my vote is also for me.

I'm one who goes with a majority, mostly.


Mostly


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went against my gut last game and delivered the hammer that lost us the game, so you're preaching to the choir on that one. But on the other hand, in the first round last game my gut told me CK and I was wrong. In the end, being wrong is easier to swallow when you can at least say you followed your gut. With little else to go on, my gut wants to lynch Ropey first. He hasn't contributed one iota's worth of help trying to figure out anything, and for a guy like him who prizes himself on discerning nuance, I have to assume it is intentional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, plus it was my non aggressive play that I think lost in the end.   As the Dr. I was trying, and did, stay under the mafia radar.   It was a double edged sword and the hammer was to the mafias advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was, which makes your more aggressive play today more interesting.
> 
> One of the reasons I voted for you was to see your reaction.
Click to expand...


Bolony.  When you voted for me I had only posted 3 times.

Your vote for me Post 166

Post 170, list of who posted so far...





manifold said:


> *Who posted*
> 
> Avatar4321 	39
> Wolfsister77 	21
> Mertex 	17
> AyeCantSeeYou 	16
> Grandma 	14
> Shaitra 	14
> dblack 	10
> Wake 	8
> CaféAuLait 	7
> RosieS 	7
> manifold 	6
> Ropey 	5
> R.D. 	3
> MeBelle60 	2


----------



## manifold

Speaking of which, here is the latest snapshot

*Who Posted?*
Total Posts: 263
User Name 	Posts
Avatar4321 	66
Wolfsister77 	32
Mertex 	21
dblack 	18
AyeCantSeeYou 	18
Grandma 	18
Shaitra 	16
manifold 	14
strollingbones 	12
R.D. 	11
Wake 	10
RosieS 	10
Ropey 	7
CaféAuLait 	7
MeBelle60 	3


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.3​*
*No Voting (3):* _Ropey, CafeAuLiat, AyeCantSeeYou_

*Ropey (4):* _Shaitra, manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
*Avatar4321 (3):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack_
*Manifold (1):* _Mebelle60_ 
*Mebelle60 (1):* _RosieS_
*R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
*No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_

*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
*~* As a rule of thumb, don't ever go quietly onto the gallows.
*~* If I count pseudo-votes, they'd need to be counted separately to avoid confusion.


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.3​*
> *No Voting (4):* _dblack, Ropey, CafeAuLiat, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> *Ropey (4):* _Shaitra, manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
> *Avatar4321 (2):* _Mertex, R.D._
> *Manifold (1):* _Mebelle60_
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _RosieS_
> *R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
> *No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_
> 
> *~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
> *~* As a rule of thumb, don't ever go quietly onto the gallows.
> *~* If I count pseudo-votes, they'd need to be counted separately to avoid confusion.



Looks like you missed mine [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]. I was down for Avi, though I'm considering changing.


----------



## Ropey

It take 8 to lynch. By making a mistake and lynching a Townie there are benefits. The benefits are that whatever the lynched townie has said can now be taken for certain that it came from a Townie who had the Town in their best interests.

So, as has been said, it's important to give out information as one goes along. 

7 more days until a hard vote?


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, You guys know this game is making me paranoid when I wanted to go into an intro post and say it sound spammy right away.


----------



## Avatar4321

I am leaning to changing my vote to Ropey at this point. If any of the no votes at the moment want to vote for someone or if someone wants to persuade me to pursue someone else, feel free to persuade me. 

My reasoning is I trust Mani and SB at this point. They picked the scum right prior and didn't go with their gut. I still highly suspect the three i mentioned, but i am comfortable with Ropey.

I would not be surprised if I am a target tonight though. So if I die, just letting you know how i think.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, You guys know this game is making me paranoid when I wanted to go into an intro post and say it sound spammy right away.



That's half the fun.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> I am leaning to changing my vote to Ropey at this point. If any of the no votes at the moment want to vote for someone or if someone wants to persuade me to pursue someone else, feel free to persuade me.
> 
> My reasoning is I trust Mani and SB at this point. They picked the scum right prior and didn't go with their gut. *I still highly suspect the three i mentioned*, but i am comfortable with Ropey.
> 
> I would not be surprised if I am a target tonight though. So if I die, just letting you know how i think.



Can you say why you think they were 'working together'?  I didn't quite see it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Next thing you know I'm going to be going into a Liberal's political post and tell them they are acting too Republicany to me and they are going to think I'm nuts.


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to changing my vote to Ropey at this point. If any of the no votes at the moment want to vote for someone or if someone wants to persuade me to pursue someone else, feel free to persuade me.
> 
> My reasoning is I trust Mani and SB at this point. They picked the scum right prior and didn't go with their gut. *I still highly suspect the three i mentioned*, but i am comfortable with Ropey.
> 
> I would not be surprised if I am a target tonight though. So if I die, just letting you know how i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say why you think they were 'working together'?  I didn't quite see it.
Click to expand...


The votes, what else?

He most likely won't die tonight, but making sure we are in question is the goal.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Trying to catch up on posts at work, in between doing several different things.

My take on the pseudo votes:

I, for one, never agreed to them. They can be confusing and appear to be of benefit to scum only. I say that because if those of us that are townies start throwing out pseudo votes, if the person named happens to be scum, they have fair warning to change their posting style and will more than likely kill off the person that has called them out. 

The potential lists some of us have given do help, though. They don't pinpoint one person, unlike the pseudo vote, but instead lets us throw out several names with our reason(s). I'll update mine later today or tonight, when time allows.


----------



## Wake

*I'm thinking only the official votes should be tallied. Pseudo-votes should be handled by the players. That's how we did it years past. I confess it does get confusing. Reads Lists are pivotal in competitive Mafia; very useful.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Oh yeah, I'm still holding off on my vote for now. There's no reason to jump in and throw a name out when we still have several days to think this through. The only people that benefit from a rush vote are scum.


----------



## Ropey

Wake said:


> *I'm thinking only the official votes should be tallied. Pseudo-votes should be handled by the players. That's how we did it years past. I confess it does get confusing. Reads Lists are pivotal in competitive Mafia; very useful.*



I'm starting to consider them as pokes rather than votes and I think they are also very useful. Perhaps bolding hard votes and underlining soft votes or some such method of differentiation?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ropey said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking only the official votes should be tallied. Pseudo-votes should be handled by the players. That's how we did it years past. I confess it does get confusing. Reads Lists are pivotal in competitive Mafia; very useful.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to consider them as pokes rather than votes and I think they are also very useful. Perhaps bolding hard votes and underlining soft votes or some such method of differentiation?
Click to expand...


Official votes are supposed to be in *BOLD*.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...a-game-2-enter-the-godfather.html#post9113187


----------



## Ropey

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking only the official votes should be tallied. Pseudo-votes should be handled by the players. That's how we did it years past. I confess it does get confusing. Reads Lists are pivotal in competitive Mafia; very useful.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to consider them as pokes rather than votes and I think they are also very useful. Perhaps bolding hard votes and underlining soft votes or some such method of differentiation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Official votes are supposed to be in *BOLD*.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...a-game-2-enter-the-godfather.html#post9113187
Click to expand...


Yes, but I'm thinking of some way to show the soft vote is a soft vote. A way that will stand out on scanning.

Maybe Underline


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ropey said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to consider them as pokes rather than votes and I think they are also very useful. Perhaps bolding hard votes and underlining soft votes or some such method of differentiation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official votes are supposed to be in *BOLD*.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...a-game-2-enter-the-godfather.html#post9113187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but I'm thinking of some way to show the soft vote is a soft vote. A way that will stand out on scanning.
> 
> Maybe Underline
Click to expand...


_Underline and Italics, all UPPERCASE would make it stand out more._

Also, increasing the font size, if someone wants it to stand out.


----------



## manifold

That all sounds like unnecessary complexity to me.

I'm sticking with the proposal to fire a warning post if you plan to deliver the hammer, for the reasons I previously stated. It's simple, it's helpful, and only mafia have any motivation to quickhammer. I can't think of one good reason why a townie would object to this proposal.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why not hard vote someone and then use the finger of suspicion on someone else? 

And yes, we need to let each other know that we want to hammer and make sure most are o.k. with it unless it it right up to deadline and we need a vote. A no lynch is worse IMO.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why not hard vote someone and then use the finger of suspicion on someone else?
> 
> And yes, we need to let each other know that we want to hammer and make sure most are o.k. with it unless it it right up to deadline and we need a vote. A no lynch is worse IMO.



I agree with Wolfsister.  Use a combo of hard votes and finger of suspicion.  If you want to drop the hammer, let everyone know.


----------



## RosieS

Ropey said:


> If the majority votes for me on a hard vote, then my vote is also for me.
> 
> I'm one who goes with a majority, mostly.
> 
> 
> Mostly



Don't lynch Ropey.

This reads like he is the Town Bodyguard.....an interesting martyr role, to be sure. He is being very very obvious and very unwordy.

I read MeBelle as a straight shooter now that she has spoken for herself. So I gotta change my vote now.

Having suspected Mertex before, I do not now. Sowing confusion is just what she does, folks. She cannot help herself.

Which leaves me Café, Avatar, Mani, AyeCantSeeYou, dblack, R.D., Bones.....who am I missing and why? 

My own postings reveal what I am not. I am not an important role playing townie this time, just a plain Vanilla one.

The thing that scum does not know is if I am bulletproof or not.

And I am keeping that little tidbit secret. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why not hard vote someone and then use the finger of suspicion on someone else?
> 
> And yes,* we need to let each other know that we want to hammer and make sure most are o.k. with it* unless it it right up to deadline and we need a vote. A no lynch is worse IMO.



I'm sure Wake will do his part and keep us updated on the vote counts. It's our job to make sure we see his posts. 

By suggesting what you did above makes me think you are 1 of the 3. We townies have no way of talking with each other other than in this thread. We also don't know who the scum are, but the scum DO know who we are. Scum are able to talk with each other about what they are going to do and also devise a 'plan', so to speak, before posting in this thread, meaning they can have 2 of 3 being ''ok" with their kill. Scum pretty much depend upon the 'wolf pack' mentality; townies don't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority votes for me on a hard vote, then my vote is also for me.
> 
> I'm one who goes with a majority, mostly.
> 
> 
> Mostly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lynch Ropey.
> 
> This reads like he is the Town Bodyguard.....an interesting martyr role, to be sure. He is being very very obvious and very unwordy.
> 
> I read MeBelle as a straight shooter now that she has spoken for herself. So I gotta change my vote now.
> 
> Having suspected Mertex before, I do not now. Sowing confusion is just what she does, folks. She cannot help herself.
> 
> Which leaves me Café, Avatar, Mani, AyeCantSeeYou, dblack, R.D., Bones.....who am I missing and why?
> 
> My own postings reveal what I am not. I am not an important role playing townie this time, just a plain Vanilla one.
> 
> The thing that scum does not know is if I am bulletproof or not.
> 
> And I am keeping that little tidbit secret.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I agree with not lynching Ropey. Nothing in his posts, in this thread, come out as being scum-like.


----------



## strollingbones

it is not about him being scum like...we have to vote someone out


----------



## RosieS

strollingbones said:


> it is not about him being scum like...we have to vote someone out



So let's pile on Avatar and have a whole lots less posts to wade thru! Ropey has posted so little, and then reveals himself all at once, bravely.

Bad lynch candidate...I'd lay money on it..

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

I don't understand why Ropey isn't fighting.  That doesn't sit right with me.  I originally voted for him just to get things started.  I thought his ignoring the fact he had votes made him seem innocent.  But if he is town, why is he rolling over and playing dead?


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to changing my vote to Ropey at this point. If any of the no votes at the moment want to vote for someone or if someone wants to persuade me to pursue someone else, feel free to persuade me.
> 
> My reasoning is I trust Mani and SB at this point. They picked the scum right prior and didn't go with their gut. *I still highly suspect the three i mentioned*, but i am comfortable with Ropey.
> 
> I would not be surprised if I am a target tonight though. So if I die, just letting you know how i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say why you think they were 'working together'?  I didn't quite see it.
Click to expand...


Creating confusion with the psuedo vote and using my opposition to it as reason to suspect me.


----------



## Ropey

Shaitra said:


> I don't understand why Ropey isn't fighting.  That doesn't sit right with me.  I originally voted for him just to get things started.  I thought his ignoring the fact he had votes made him seem innocent.  But if he is town, why is he rolling over and playing dead?



Why fight air?  These are soft pokes.  If you want me to fight, then I need hard pokes and if I feel that my e-death can help whittle down the scum, then I'm OK with being e-done. If I don't think my e-death will help, then I won't hard vote myself.  It's about finding out who the scum are by applying logic.

If we are able to remove who isn't scum and if my e-death helps that, then it helps to narrow down the scum.

Now if I find what I think are scum and say it and then am killed as scum and found to not be scum, then it's a useful tool for logical exclusion as well as informed concern of a known townie.

That's my mindset so far.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> I don't understand why Ropey isn't fighting.  That doesn't sit right with me.  I originally voted for him just to get things started.  I thought his ignoring the fact he had votes made him seem innocent.  But if he is town, why is he rolling over and playing dead?



It's an obvious attempt at reverse psychology. But that alone doesn't really indicate mafia or townie to me, since it's more of an attempt to simply not get lynched. The fact that he hasn't demonstrated any effort to figure anything out is why I'm sticking with my vote for now. He even said to pay attention to what people say and refer back to it if they're lynched, and then doesn't say diddly squat himself.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority votes for me on a hard vote, then my vote is also for me.
> 
> I'm one who goes with a majority, mostly.
> 
> 
> Mostly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lynch Ropey.
> 
> This reads like he is the Town Bodyguard.....an interesting martyr role, to be sure. He is being very very obvious and very unwordy.
> 
> I read MeBelle as a straight shooter now that she has spoken for herself. So I gotta change my vote now.
> 
> Having suspected Mertex before, I do not now. Sowing confusion is just what she does, folks. She cannot help herself.
> 
> Which leaves me Café, Avatar, Mani, AyeCantSeeYou, dblack, R.D., Bones.....who am I missing and why?
> 
> My own postings reveal what I am not. I am not an important role playing townie this time, just a plain Vanilla one.
> 
> The thing that scum does not know is if I am bulletproof or not.
> 
> And I am keeping that little tidbit secret.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Why would you announce that? If they still have to guess whether you are or not, they are going to have a harder time figuring out who to kill. I highly recommend any other innocents simply say that they are innocent and not specifically announce to others whether they are vanilla or not.

As I have no reason to suspect you too much right now, I believe you.


----------



## Ropey

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why Ropey isn't fighting.  That doesn't sit right with me.  I originally voted for him just to get things started.  I thought his ignoring the fact he had votes made him seem innocent.  But if he is town, why is he rolling over and playing dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an obvious attempt at reverse psychology. But that alone doesn't really indicate mafia or townie to me, since it's more of an attempt to simply not get lynched. The fact that he hasn't demonstrated any effort to figure anything out is why I'm sticking with my vote for now. He even said to pay attention to what people say and refer back to it if they're lynched, and then doesn't say diddly squat himself.
Click to expand...


I've given a soft poke and my view that I've got a few townies in mind and that time is not of the essence.

If you read all I've said, you will see that I've given a soft poke and said what's on my mind.


----------



## R.D.

RosieS said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not about him being scum like...we have to vote someone out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's pile on Avatar and have a whole lots less posts to wade thru! Ropey has posted so little, and then reveals himself all at once, bravely.
> 
> Bad lynch candidate...I'd lay money on it..
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Thinking outside the box.  I like it


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not hard vote someone and then use the finger of suspicion on someone else?
> 
> And yes,* we need to let each other know that we want to hammer and make sure most are o.k. with it* unless it it right up to deadline and we need a vote. A no lynch is worse IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Wake will do his part and keep us updated on the vote counts. It's our job to make sure we see his posts.
> 
> By suggesting what you did above makes me think you are 1 of the 3. We townies have no way of talking with each other other than in this thread. We also don't know who the scum are, but the scum DO know who we are. Scum are able to talk with each other about what they are going to do and also devise a 'plan', so to speak, before posting in this thread, meaning they can have 2 of 3 being ''ok" with their kill. Scum pretty much depend upon the 'wolf pack' mentality; townies don't.
Click to expand...


I believe W is just referring to mani's plan in which he asked that the person who is the kill vote should let us know in case someone wants to change their vote before the kill is in. Of course the communication would be in the thread. That you'd think otherwise with no other indication makes you suspicious.

Of course, I am pretty darn paranoid in this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I don't understand why Ropey isn't fighting.  That doesn't sit right with me.  I originally voted for him just to get things started.  I thought his ignoring the fact he had votes made him seem innocent.  But if he is town, why is he rolling over and playing dead?



Ive been thinking about that and that bothers me too. I don't think I can vote for Ropey after all. Even though I trust SB and mani at this point.

Which brings us back to who other than me is there to lynch? Lynching me will be a waste. I am not the scum. It just gives my fellow citizens one less person they can rely on.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not about him being scum like...we have to vote someone out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's pile on Avatar and have a whole lots less posts to wade thru! Ropey has posted so little, and then reveals himself all at once, bravely.
> 
> Bad lynch candidate...I'd lay money on it..
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking outside the box.  I like it
Click to expand...


How the heck is voting with several other people thinking outside the box?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why Ropey isn't fighting.  That doesn't sit right with me.  I originally voted for him just to get things started.  I thought his ignoring the fact he had votes made him seem innocent.  But if he is town, why is he rolling over and playing dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an obvious attempt at reverse psychology. But that alone doesn't really indicate mafia or townie to me, since it's more of an attempt to simply not get lynched. The fact that he hasn't demonstrated any effort to figure anything out is why I'm sticking with my vote for now. He even said to pay attention to what people say and refer back to it if they're lynched, and then doesn't say diddly squat himself.
Click to expand...


Could be, but Im willing to let it play out so far. If he gives me more reason to suspect him I will.

 [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] Who are you suspecting at this point?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's pile on Avatar and have a whole lots less posts to wade thru! Ropey has posted so little, and then reveals himself all at once, bravely.
> 
> Bad lynch candidate...I'd lay money on it..
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking outside the box.  I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the heck is voting with several other people thinking outside the box?
Click to expand...


Read her reason.

_So let's pile on Avatar and have a whole lots less posts to wade thru! _


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why Ropey isn't fighting.  That doesn't sit right with me.  I originally voted for him just to get things started.  I thought his ignoring the fact he had votes made him seem innocent.  But if he is town, why is he rolling over and playing dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an obvious attempt at reverse psychology. But that alone doesn't really indicate mafia or townie to me, since it's more of an attempt to simply not get lynched. The fact that he hasn't demonstrated any effort to figure anything out is why I'm sticking with my vote for now. He even said to pay attention to what people say and refer back to it if they're lynched, and then doesn't say diddly squat himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be, but Im willing to let it play out so far. If he gives me more reason to suspect him I will.
> 
> [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] *Who are you suspecting at this point?*
Click to expand...


      [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]

I've already said with a soft poke. Read back.

Then when I post, read it.


----------



## strollingbones

sorry you want avatar's posts to wade thru..they are logically and all.....i am sticking with ropey

and isnt the vote tonight?


----------



## strollingbones

does anyone have a tally at this point?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.4​**&#8220;God hath given you one face, and you make yourself another.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, CafeAuLait, AyeCantSeeYou_

*Ropey (4):* _Shaitra, manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
*Avatar4321 (3):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack_
*Manifold (1):* _Mebelle60_ 
*Mebelle60 (1):* _RosieS_
*R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
*No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_

*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
*~* Generally, Scum are given a small window of time to talk privately before Day 1 begins.    [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
*~* Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.  [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not hard vote someone and then use the finger of suspicion on someone else?
> 
> And yes,* we need to let each other know that we want to hammer and make sure most are o.k. with it* unless it it right up to deadline and we need a vote. A no lynch is worse IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Wake will do his part and keep us updated on the vote counts. It's our job to make sure we see his posts.
> 
> By suggesting what you did above makes me think you are 1 of the 3. We townies have no way of talking with each other other than in this thread. We also don't know who the scum are, but the scum DO know who we are. Scum are able to talk with each other about what they are going to do and also devise a 'plan', so to speak, before posting in this thread, meaning they can have 2 of 3 being ''ok" with their kill. Scum pretty much depend upon the 'wolf pack' mentality; townies don't.
Click to expand...


Why are you concentrating on me? mani has also suggested a consensus before we hammer someone and Shaitra agree'd with me when I made the post you don't like. I was talking about here in the thread of course. That seemed obvious to me.

Wolves don't work well in small packs. A pack of 3 is not much of a pack. A group of 10 or so, now they can do some serious hunting. 

Also, I'm pretty sure scum can only talk at night. The first night hasn't occurred yet. I'm not sure if they can talk before the game but I would hope not.


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not hard vote someone and then use the finger of suspicion on someone else?
> 
> And yes,* we need to let each other know that we want to hammer and make sure most are o.k. with it* unless it it right up to deadline and we need a vote. A no lynch is worse IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Wake will do his part and keep us updated on the vote counts. It's our job to make sure we see his posts.
> 
> By suggesting what you did above makes me think you are 1 of the 3. We townies have no way of talking with each other other than in this thread. We also don't know who the scum are, but the scum DO know who we are. Scum are able to talk with each other about what they are going to do and also devise a 'plan', so to speak, before posting in this thread, meaning they can have 2 of 3 being ''ok" with their kill. Scum pretty much depend upon the 'wolf pack' mentality; townies don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you concentrating on me? *mani has also suggested a consensus before we hammer someone* and Shaitra agree'd with me when I made the post you don't like. I was talking about here in the thread of course. That seemed obvious to me.
> 
> Wolves don't work well in small packs. A pack of 3 is not much of a pack. A group of 10 or so, now they can do some serious hunting.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure scum can only talk at night. The first night hasn't occurred yet. I'm not sure if they can talk before the game but I would hope not.
Click to expand...


I also agree with a consensus. I mean, we are e-neighbors in this e-town.


----------



## strollingbones

grandma...someone is gonna get lynched....and it needs to be ropey....you need to come away from the dark side


----------



## strollingbones

look how accepting he is of it..willing to vote for himself...dont fall for it...i didnt see it in bold


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.4​**God hath given you one face, and you make yourself another.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, CafeAuLait, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> *Ropey (4):* _Shaitra, manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
> *Avatar4321 (3):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack_
> *Manifold (1):* _Mebelle60_
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _RosieS_
> *R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
> *No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_
> 
> *~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
> *~* Generally, Scum are given a small window of time to talk privately before Day 1 begins.  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]



Well, take a look at this folks. Scum can talk before the game. Take note of it.


----------



## strollingbones

so scum can talk and they know each other.....

mani...belle..get on board the ropey lynch mob

you too db...you got no reason not too and then ropey is gone


----------



## Avatar4321

I figure Ill let everyone know what I am thinking of everyone else. I suggest doing similar. That way we have all laid our cards out on the table. I am suspicious of everyone to some degree. (Kind of the nature of this town). I also reserve the right to change my mind on someone with further analysis or with new information.

1) R.D. - my prime suspect at the moment. It's been a gut feeling mostly. But the way she reacted when i voted reinforces how I am thinking at the moment. She accused me of being scum because I made a real vote and not a psuedo vote despite the fact. Accused me of agreeing to do psuedo votes when I never did. The fact that she jumped on the psuedo vote idea which only adds confusion and complication to an already complex system makes me think she is scummy.

2) dblack - Under my radar at the moment. He isn't going heavy any direction. I'd like to hear some more of what he is thinking because he is playing it very close to the vest at the moment. It makes me suspicious when people are posting but not sharing.

3) Grandma - Suspect her a bit just because no one expects a grandma to be mafia. Other than that she is coming across as townie to me. The fact that she spent some time thinking and shared her thinking with the group leads me that way.

4) manifold - has been going hard for Ropey. I respect the fact that he has previous experience being correct. But he has been fairly focused on only Ropey which I find odd. I feel a need to evaluate more.

5) Ropey - has been posted but until recently hasnt said much to help me evaluate. I could vote for him, but I don't think he is doing reverse psychology. I would like to hear more of what he thinks before I make any final decisions.

6) Shaitra - has been quiet, which has me a bit concerned considering I think i know her style. I think the probability that she is scum again is low. but it's possible. Waiting for more info.

7) Avatar4321 - Extremely handsome innocent who wants to teach the scum a lesson for the children

8) Mebelle60 - bit suspicious that she went after mani right off the bat and hasn't budged at all. she was the first vote. and last game the first vote was scum. Doesn't necessarily mean anything but it is curious. The target of mani is interesting too. He was a bit of a thorn to the side for the scum in the last game, could she be taking out a percieved threat? Possibly. I think it's probably more likely she is voting for him because he is a dick. But I could be wrong.

9) Mertex - She is one of my top three at this point. She started the psuedo vote idea creating complication and confusion. She has also suggested my idea about using the cop and the dr to track down the scum is a bad idea. Im suspicious of people who don't want the cop/dr to be used better. She has also been very quiet for a while. Taking attention away from herself? (Just hope she doesn't posts before i get this posted or Im going to look silly)

10) CafeAuLait - Just don't have enough info about him/her at this point to make a determination.

11) RosieS - I think she is probably an innocent. But I am suspect because she didn't like the using cop better idea either.

12) Wolfsister77 - Mostly suspicious because she is agreeing with R.D and Mertex on alot of things and I am suspicious of them.

13) strollingbones - I don't think she is scum as of right now. I did find the fact that she jumped into the game with guns blazing for Ropey interesting. It's a bit of a shift from last game where she had a more casual attitude and took a more wait to see attitude. I could see her being scum i just dont see it yet.

14) AyeCantSeeYou - I feel like I haven't gotten enough info here yet either. That's one of the reasons I am suspicious.

That's what I am thinking of everyone this second. Anyone else have some thoughts of everyone?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> so scum can talk and they know each other.....
> 
> mani...belle..get on board the ropey lynch mob
> 
> you too db...you got no reason not too and then ropey is gone



mani started the ropey lynch mob.


----------



## Avatar4321

SB is really pushing for the lynch. Now that is starting to make me suspicious.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not hard vote someone and then use the finger of suspicion on someone else?
> 
> And yes,* we need to let each other know that we want to hammer and make sure most are o.k. with it* unless it it right up to deadline and we need a vote. A no lynch is worse IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Wake will do his part and keep us updated on the vote counts. It's our job to make sure we see his posts.
> 
> By suggesting what you did above makes me think you are 1 of the 3. We townies have no way of talking with each other other than in this thread. We also don't know who the scum are, but the scum DO know who we are. Scum are able to talk with each other about what they are going to do and also devise a 'plan', so to speak, before posting in this thread, meaning they can have 2 of 3 being ''ok" with their kill. Scum pretty much depend upon the 'wolf pack' mentality; townies don't.
Click to expand...


As a newbie, you knew scum could talk before the game, when most of us didn't.

You are trying to shoot down the idea of looking at the previous game and also the idea of announcing a hammer before hammering a person.

You my dear have moved into scum territory for me.

I'll give my reads later when I have more time. I won't move my vote yet but I am suspicious of Aye.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> I figure Ill let everyone know what I am thinking of everyone else. I suggest doing similar. That way we have all laid our cards out on the table. I am suspicious of everyone to some degree. (Kind of the nature of this town). I also reserve the right to change my mind on someone with further analysis or with new information.
> 
> 1) R.D. - my prime suspect at the moment. It's been a gut feeling mostly. But the way she reacted when i voted reinforces how I am thinking at the moment. She accused me of being scum because I made a real vote and not a psuedo vote despite the fact. Accused me of agreeing to do psuedo votes when I never did. The fact that she jumped on the psuedo vote idea which only adds confusion and complication to an already complex system makes me think she is scummy.


No sir

Reasons I voted for you. True, the more you posted the stronger my suspicions became.  Too many if your posts are contradictions and/or  manipulations of what others have said 

Using the pseudo vote  discussion to your advantage reeks of desperation.


----------



## strollingbones

avatar you dont do the fz...mani and i go way back...hell i remember when he was nice to me...or do i? lol  so i get here and it seems the pick is mani or ropey...so i go with ropey


----------



## RosieS

strollingbones said:


> sorry you want avatar's posts to wade thru..they are logically and all.....i am sticking with ropey
> 
> and isnt the vote tonight?



A week from tonite is the lynchline, not tonite, Hon. We have until next Wednesday.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure Ill let everyone know what I am thinking of everyone else. I suggest doing similar. That way we have all laid our cards out on the table. I am suspicious of everyone to some degree. (Kind of the nature of this town). I also reserve the right to change my mind on someone with further analysis or with new information.
> 
> 1) R.D. - my prime suspect at the moment. It's been a gut feeling mostly. But the way she reacted when i voted reinforces how I am thinking at the moment. She accused me of being scum because I made a real vote and not a psuedo vote despite the fact. Accused me of agreeing to do psuedo votes when I never did. The fact that she jumped on the psuedo vote idea which only adds confusion and complication to an already complex system makes me think she is scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> No sir
> 
> Reasons I voted for you. True, the more you posted the stronger my suspicions became.  Too many if your posts are contradictions and/or  manipulations of what others have said
> 
> Using the pseudo vote  discussion to your advantage reeks of desperation.
Click to expand...


So you are voting for me because I suggested we take out the role blocker then have the cop reveal him or herself and use the doctor (who remains anonymous) to protect him as he or she investigates the rest of the town to determine who the other scum are? As long as the doctor stays alive the cop is safe. We have good information to make determinations for scum other than the godfather.

It's not a perfect plan, but you haven't exactly presented a better one and it will help us narrow down choices. I get no one has caught on to the vision and are totally afraid. but it's better than running around blind like a chicken with it's head cut off and lynching everyone who's post you completely misread.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not hard vote someone and then use the finger of suspicion on someone else?
> 
> And yes,* we need to let each other know that we want to hammer and make sure most are o.k. with it* unless it it right up to deadline and we need a vote. A no lynch is worse IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Wake will do his part and keep us updated on the vote counts. It's our job to make sure we see his posts.
> 
> By suggesting what you did above makes me think you are 1 of the 3. We townies have no way of talking with each other other than in this thread. We also don't know who the scum are, but the scum DO know who we are. Scum are able to talk with each other about what they are going to do and also devise a 'plan', so to speak, before posting in this thread, meaning they can have 2 of 3 being ''ok" with their kill. Scum pretty much depend upon the 'wolf pack' mentality; townies don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe W is just referring to mani's plan in which he asked that the person who is the kill vote should let us know in case someone wants to change their vote before the kill is in. Of course the communication would be in the thread. That you'd think otherwise with no other indication makes you suspicious.
> 
> Of course, I am pretty darn paranoid in this game.
Click to expand...


If you suspect me, then lynch me. I'll even go so far as to vote for myself.

*VOTE: AyeCantSeeYou*


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Wake will do his part and keep us updated on the vote counts. It's our job to make sure we see his posts.
> 
> By suggesting what you did above makes me think you are 1 of the 3. We townies have no way of talking with each other other than in this thread. We also don't know who the scum are, but the scum DO know who we are. Scum are able to talk with each other about what they are going to do and also devise a 'plan', so to speak, before posting in this thread, meaning they can have 2 of 3 being ''ok" with their kill. Scum pretty much depend upon the 'wolf pack' mentality; townies don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe W is just referring to mani's plan in which he asked that the person who is the kill vote should let us know in case someone wants to change their vote before the kill is in. Of course the communication would be in the thread. That you'd think otherwise with no other indication makes you suspicious.
> 
> Of course, I am pretty darn paranoid in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you suspect me, then lynch me. I'll even go so far as to vote for myself.
> 
> *VOTE: AyeCantSeeYou*
Click to expand...


Relax. I suspect everyone. Except myself.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye is cracking under pressure.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not about him being scum like...we have to vote someone out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's pile on Avatar and have a whole lots less posts to wade thru! Ropey has posted so little, and then reveals himself all at once, bravely.
> 
> Bad lynch candidate...I'd lay money on it..
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking outside the box.  I like it
Click to expand...


How is this thinking outside the box?


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's pile on Avatar and have a whole lots less posts to wade thru! Ropey has posted so little, and then reveals himself all at once, bravely.
> 
> Bad lynch candidate...I'd lay money on it..
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking outside the box.  I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is this thinking outside the box?
Click to expand...


Apparently, they should kill me because then they would have to read less.

Quite frankly I think R.D. is just looking for any reason to lynch me. It's why she brought up the fact that I wasn't psuedo voting despite the fact that i never agreed to it and despite the fact that countless people made real votes before I did.

I suspect she will go after you next. I think it's purely revenge. The reasoning just doesn't measure up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye is cracking under pressure.



No, I am laughing. Seriously! 

If ya'll want to lynch someone so soon, so badly, then lynch me. I volunteer.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye is cracking under pressure.



Because he is scum or because he isn't?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye is cracking under pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am laughing. Seriously!
> 
> If ya'll want to lynch someone so soon, so badly, then lynch me. I volunteer.
Click to expand...


Well, that's suspicious. Trying to fool us by making us think you don't care. hmmm


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye is cracking under pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is scum or because he isn't?
Click to expand...


She's either scum or has no clue how to be as paranoid as the rest of us.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye is cracking under pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is scum or because he isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's either scum or has no clue how to be as paranoid as the rest of us.
Click to expand...


It's really easy. I had myself paranoid last game and I knew who the bad guys were lol


----------



## Avatar4321

is it really paranoia though? Is it paranoia when everyone really is out to get you?


----------



## manifold

I'm starting to reconsider my Ropey vote and here is the lead in as to why...

The odds of any mafia member participating in a vote that lynches one of their own *on day one* has got to be extremely low. I'm fairly new at this, but it just seems to me like that would be an overly risky play. And if that's the case, then in order to lynch a mafia member on day 1 we'd need to get 8 out of 11 townies to agree, and we'd have to do that without the benefit of any post-mortem information to evaluate. So what I'm getting at here is that I'm resigning myself to the fact that whoever gets lynched today(Day 1) will probably be a townie, but here is the good part: Most likely at least 2 of the 8 votes cast will have been mafia, and quite possibly 3. That, along with seeing who gets targeted on the first night should help us whittle down the field quite a bit on day two.

So why does this make me reconsider my Ropey vote? Simple, he's not a dummy. If he's mafia, we're probably not going to get the votes to lynch him anyway, and if he's town, we're better off keeping him in the game going forward and lynching a dummy instead.

I have a couple of dummies in mind, but I'm really trying not be a dick here. So anybody else want to help me out?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why are you concentrating on me? mani has also suggested a consensus before we hammer someone and Shaitra agree'd with me when I made the post you don't like. I was talking about here in the thread of course. That seemed obvious to me.
> 
> Wolves don't work well in small packs. A pack of 3 is not much of a pack. A group of 10 or so, now they can do some serious hunting.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure scum can only talk at night. The first night hasn't occurred yet. I'm not sure if they can talk before the game but I would hope not.



I haven't concentrated on you specifically up until the post where I mentioned you and brought up what I did. 

When reading through the first game a few days ago, I noticed scum were allowed to talk to each other by reading this, in particular the Scum QT Thread. A few of ya'll kept bringing stuff up from that game, so I took time to do a little reading and research. 

Trying to get others to see things the same way that a couple others do is dangerous. The wolf pack mentality comes into play when people jump on board for voting for a certain person just because others do and for no other reason. People need to think for themselves and not do something just because soandso does it.


----------



## Ropey

manifold said:


> I'm starting to reconsider my Ropey vote and here is the lead in as to why...
> 
> The odds of any mafia member participating in a vote that lynches one of their own *on day one* has got to be extremely low. I'm fairly new at this, but it just seems to me like that would be an overly risky play. And if that's the case, then in order to lynch a mafia member on day 1 we'd need to get 8 out of 11 townies to agree, and we'd have to do that without the benefit of any post-mortem information to evaluate. So what I'm getting at here is that I'm resigning myself to the fact that whoever gets lynched today(Day 1) will probably be a townie, but here is the good part: Most likely at least 2 of the 8 votes cast will have been mafia, and quite possibly 3. That, along with seeing who gets targeted on the first night should help us whittle down the field quite a bit on day two.
> 
> So why does this make me reconsider my Ropey vote? Simple, he's not a dummy. If he's mafia, we're probably not going to get the votes to lynch him anyway, and if he's town, *we're better off keeping him in the game going forward and lynching a dummy instead.*
> 
> I have a couple of dummies in mind, but I'm really trying not be a dick here. So anybody else want to help me out?



I'd rather look at the possibility of lynching a scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye is cracking under pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is scum or because he isn't?
Click to expand...


I'm a she.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is scum or because he isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's either scum or has no clue how to be as paranoid as the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's really easy. I had myself paranoid last game and I knew who the bad guys were lol
Click to expand...


Anyone that is scum has reason to be paranoid - they are the ones with everything to lose and everything to hide. Townies, on the other hand, have no reason to be paranoid.


----------



## Ropey

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's either scum or has no clue how to be as paranoid as the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really easy. I had myself paranoid last game and I knew who the bad guys were lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that is scum has reason to be paranoid - they are the ones with everything to lose and everything to hide. Townies, on the other hand, have no reason to be paranoid.
Click to expand...


Which means they likely wouldn't be posting large fonts when poked.


----------



## manifold

Ropey said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to reconsider my Ropey vote and here is the lead in as to why...
> 
> The odds of any mafia member participating in a vote that lynches one of their own *on day one* has got to be extremely low. I'm fairly new at this, but it just seems to me like that would be an overly risky play. And if that's the case, then in order to lynch a mafia member on day 1 we'd need to get 8 out of 11 townies to agree, and we'd have to do that without the benefit of any post-mortem information to evaluate. So what I'm getting at here is that I'm resigning myself to the fact that whoever gets lynched today(Day 1) will probably be a townie, but here is the good part: Most likely at least 2 of the 8 votes cast will have been mafia, and quite possibly 3. That, along with seeing who gets targeted on the first night should help us whittle down the field quite a bit on day two.
> 
> So why does this make me reconsider my Ropey vote? Simple, he's not a dummy. If he's mafia, we're probably not going to get the votes to lynch him anyway, and if he's town, *we're better off keeping him in the game going forward and lynching a dummy instead.*
> 
> I have a couple of dummies in mind, but I'm really trying not be a dick here. So anybody else want to help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather look at the possibility of lynching a scum.
Click to expand...


I'm not throwing in the towel on that possibility by any stretch, just acknowledging that the probability is quite low. So with little else to go on, I'd rather take that chance on whoever has the least to offer in the way of sleuthing horsepower.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ropey said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really easy. I had myself paranoid last game and I knew who the bad guys were lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that is scum has reason to be paranoid - they are the ones with everything to lose and everything to hide. Townies, on the other hand, have no reason to be paranoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means they likely wouldn't be posting large fonts when poked.
Click to expand...


Scum probably wouldn't do anything that they think would bring attention to themselves, if they are smart, like posting in large fonts.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's pile on Avatar and have a whole lots less posts to wade thru! Ropey has posted so little, and then reveals himself all at once, bravely.
> 
> Bad lynch candidate...I'd lay money on it..
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking outside the box.  I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is this thinking outside the box?
Click to expand...


Her reason was due to his high post count.  I wasn't agreeing, I was complimenting the unique thinking.   At this point most agree there are only guesses so why not that for a reason?


----------



## Ropey

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that is scum has reason to be paranoid - they are the ones with everything to lose and everything to hide. Townies, on the other hand, have no reason to be paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means they likely wouldn't be posting large fonts when poked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum probably wouldn't do anything that they think would bring attention to themselves, if they are smart, like posting in large fonts.
Click to expand...


I've seen you post quite a bit down in the flame zone. When you're involved in something down there and the attack is not on you, which mostly it isn't, then you back and forth just fine without creating large fonts.

So, for you, the large font and "pick me" tends to have me think that it's more of a protestation than a request.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ropey said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which means they likely wouldn't be posting large fonts when poked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scum probably wouldn't do anything that they think would bring attention to themselves, if they are smart, like posting in large fonts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen you post quite a bit down in the flame zone. When you're involved in something down there and the attack is not on you, which mostly it isn't, then you back and forth just fine without creating large fonts.
> 
> So, for you, the large font and "pick me" tends to have me think that it's more of a protestation than a request.
Click to expand...


Paying attention to the little things is a good thing.


----------



## RosieS

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking outside the box.  I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this thinking outside the box?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her reason was due to his high post count.  I wasn't agreeing, I was complimenting the unique thinking.   At this point most agree there are only guesses so why not that for a reason?
Click to expand...


Especially since I have pegged Ropey as the Bodyguard.  If we move away from Ropey, which we should, Avatar has the next highest vote count.

And I am seriously annoyed with the "for the children" crap. One does not snap necks in the Town Square and claim it is "for the children". He is carrying over scummy Mafia tactics from the last game.

Logical. Even if I am female. LOL

But we have time- that is why I am not voting yet, even though I am changing away from MeBelle.

Just don't know to whom, yet. I am sure who not to.

Shaitra is shady, no doubt, but the odds of her being Mafia two of two times are very low.

Grandma has crazy good skills. So much so that she can cover being Godmother, as others suggest? Perhaps.

Wolfsister is too durn earnest not to be a townie. How cute is she?!?

Lemme ponder some more.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## strollingbones

you dont wanna save the children and do it for the babbbbbbbbbbbb bee?

that is kinda of a scummy attitude


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so scum can talk and they know each other.....
> 
> mani...belle..get on board the ropey lynch mob
> 
> you too db...you got no reason not too and then ropey is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mani started the ropey lynch mob.
Click to expand...


mani started with a soft poke

That's his way and so I only looked at it once.  When he types in bold, I'll read it more than once.  I get nothing from mani so far. You like to talk a lot and that's good because I like to read between the lines a lot.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I feel like I've talked too much and gotten nowhere.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this thinking outside the box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reason was due to his high post count.  I wasn't agreeing, I was complimenting the unique thinking.   At this point most agree there are only guesses so why not that for a reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially since I have pegged Ropey as the Bodyguard.  If we move away from Ropey, which we should, Avatar has the next highest vote count.
> 
> And I am seriously annoyed with the "for the children" crap. One does not snap necks in the Town Square and claim it is "for the children". He is carrying over scummy Mafia tactics from the last game.
> 
> Logical. Even if I am female. LOL
> 
> But we have time- that is why I am not voting yet, even though I am changing away from MeBelle.
> 
> Just don't know to whom, yet. I am sure who not to.
> 
> Shaitra is shady, no doubt, but the odds of her being Mafia two of two times are very low.
> 
> Grandma has crazy good skills. So much so that she can cover being Godmother, as others suggest? Perhaps.
> 
> Wolfsister is too durn earnest not to be a townie. How cute is she?!?
> 
> Lemme ponder some more.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I am aware I am next I'm the chopping block. But I am not pushing for ropey despite that. Shouldn't that tell you something?

As for the children, I have to play the role I've been given. I can't be the only one. There is a theme to our roles after all.


----------



## strollingbones

lets have a ballot and see where we are...


vote: ropey


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> I feel like I've talked too much and gotten nowhere.





Then start listening to yourself. I'm listening to you and have gotten more than before I listened to you.


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> look how accepting he is of it..willing to vote for himself...dont fall for it...i didnt see it in bold



I think if he were scum he'd be posting his cryptic little poems at his potential targets. Then again, he's not defending himself much.

I'm on the fence about Ropey. 

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Grandma has crazy good skills. So much so that she can cover being Godmother, as others suggest? Perhaps.



Skills? No. I simply went through each of the posts and copied comments that stood out onto a Notepad. Then I went through the comments on the Notepad. It's much easier to sort things out when you get rid of all the extra, nonessential words in a post.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the idea of firing off a warning post if a person intends to deliver the hammer, and giving it a decent amount of time afterward before actually delivering it. That way if a person who already voted is having doubts, they have the opportunity to unvote, and of course it also gives the person about to be lynched a last chance to defend themselves.
> 
> *If you agree with this approach, please indicate by thanking this post*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Following 5 Users Say Thank You to manifold For This Useful Post:
> dblack (Today), Mertex (Today), R.D. (Today), Shaitra (Today), Wolfsister77 (Today)
> 
> 
> Electing not to indicate agreement via thanks or post: Avatar, strollingbones
> 
> I'm not going to read too much into that at this point, but I think it's worth pointing out.
Click to expand...


Mafia doesn't want people getting a chance to change their vote, especially if they know we are leaning toward lynching a townie....that's why they don't like temp votes....Wake can't run away with a lynch when it is only "temp" votes....think about it.  Who are the ones that are arguing against it?


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you concentrating on me? mani has also suggested a consensus before we hammer someone and Shaitra agree'd with me when I made the post you don't like. I was talking about here in the thread of course. That seemed obvious to me.
> 
> Wolves don't work well in small packs. A pack of 3 is not much of a pack. A group of 10 or so, now they can do some serious hunting.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure scum can only talk at night. The first night hasn't occurred yet. I'm not sure if they can talk before the game but I would hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't concentrated on you specifically up until the post where I mentioned you and brought up what I did.
> 
> When reading through the first game a few days ago, I noticed scum were allowed to talk to each other by reading this, in particular the Scum QT Thread. A few of ya'll kept bringing stuff up from that game, so I took time to do a little reading and research.
> 
> Trying to get others to see things the same way that a couple others do is dangerous. The wolf pack mentality comes into play when people jump on board for voting for a certain person just because others do and for no other reason. People need to think for themselves and not do something just because soandso does it.
Click to expand...

When was that second link available for all to see? Wake is giving aid to scum, grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to consider them as pokes rather than votes and I think they are also very useful. Perhaps bolding hard votes and underlining soft votes or some such method of differentiation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official votes are supposed to be in *BOLD*.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...a-game-2-enter-the-godfather.html#post9113187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but I'm thinking of some way to show the soft vote is a soft vote. A way that will stand out on scanning.
> 
> Maybe Underline
Click to expand...


It doesn't do us any good to have "temp" votes if Wake isn't going to count them, what's the point...if we have to go back and read all the posts to figure out who's voting for who and who's leaning for who, there is no longer any need for them.

My suggestion was that they would be shown separate, not along with the hard votes, like for example:

Temp Votes:
Player#1: Player #3, player#4
Player #4: Player #5, player#1

Votes:
Player#1: Player #2, Player#3
Player #4: Player#5, Player#6

So, that's fine.  Just vote whenever you are ready.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you concentrating on me? mani has also suggested a consensus before we hammer someone and Shaitra agree'd with me when I made the post you don't like. I was talking about here in the thread of course. That seemed obvious to me.
> 
> Wolves don't work well in small packs. A pack of 3 is not much of a pack. A group of 10 or so, now they can do some serious hunting.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure scum can only talk at night. The first night hasn't occurred yet. I'm not sure if they can talk before the game but I would hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't concentrated on you specifically up until the post where I mentioned you and brought up what I did.
> 
> When reading through the first game a few days ago, I noticed scum were allowed to talk to each other by reading this, in particular the Scum QT Thread. A few of ya'll kept bringing stuff up from that game, so I took time to do a little reading and research.
> 
> Trying to get others to see things the same way that a couple others do is dangerous. The wolf pack mentality comes into play when people jump on board for voting for a certain person just because others do and for no other reason. People need to think for themselves and not do something just because soandso does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that second link available for all to see? Wake is giving aid to scum, grrrrrrrr.
Click to expand...


After the game we can all see it.


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official votes are supposed to be in *BOLD*.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...a-game-2-enter-the-godfather.html#post9113187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I'm thinking of some way to show the soft vote is a soft vote. A way that will stand out on scanning.
> 
> Maybe Underline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't do us any good to have "temp" votes if Wake isn't going to count them, what's the point...if we have to go back and read all the posts to figure out who's voting for who and who's leaning for who, there is no longer any need for them.
> 
> My suggestion was that they would be shown separate, not along with the hard votes, like for example:
> 
> Temp Votes:
> Player#1: Player #3, player#4
> Player #4: Player #5, player#1
> 
> Votes:
> *Player#1: Player #2, Player#3
> Player #4: Player#5, Player#6*
> 
> So, that's fine.  Just vote whenever you are ready.
Click to expand...


So, something like this is ok?

Temp Vote = Underline 
Hard Vote = Bold

It's pretty easy to see.

I like the temp votes because they give out information early on.


----------



## dblack

You guys are getting all preoccupied with the 'temp voting' stuff, and I'm not sure everyone realizes why it's so important. Really the only vote that matters, is the last one that puts us to 'critical mass'. 

For example, right now there are three scum, and we need eight votes to lynch. So it's that fifth vote for a lynchee that is critical. That's the only one we really need to worry about. Because as soon as that fifth vote as cast - if it's a vote for a townie - the scum will have every incentive to hammer the vote and seal the fate of an innocent victim. If it's for one of them, on the other hand, there will be hemming and hawing as they try to steer us in another direction.

The key is to pay attention, and be aware of the vote count, before you actually commit. If temp votes help for that, then fine. But if they're just going to cause confusion, it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## Ropey

dblack said:


> You guys are getting all preoccupied with the 'temp voting' stuff, and I'm not sure everyone realizes why it's so important. Really the only vote that matters, is the last one that puts us to 'critical mass'.
> 
> For example, right now there are three scum, and we need eight votes to lynch. So it's that fifth vote for a lynchee that is critical. That's the only one we really need to worry about. Because as soon as that fifth vote as cast - if it's a vote for a townie - the scum will have every incentive to hammer the vote and seal the fate of an innocent victim. If it's for one of them, on the other hand, there will be hemming and hawing as they try to steer us in another direction.
> 
> The key is to pay attention, and be aware of the vote count, before you actually commit. If temp votes help for that, then fine. But if they're just going to cause confusion, it's not worth the trouble.



Who are 'you guys'?


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> You guys are getting all preoccupied with the 'temp voting' stuff, and I'm not sure everyone realizes why it's so important. Really the only vote that matters, is the last one that puts us to 'critical mass'.
> 
> For example, right now there are three scum, and we need eight votes to lynch. So it's that fifth vote for a lynchee that is critical. That's the only one we really need to worry about. Because as soon as that fifth vote as cast - if it's a vote for a townie - the scum will have every incentive to hammer the vote and seal the fate of an innocent victim. If it's for one of them, on the other hand, there will be hemming and hawing as they try to steer us in another direction.
> 
> The key is to pay attention, and be aware of the vote count, before you actually commit. If temp votes help for that, then fine. But if they're just going to cause confusion, it's not worth the trouble.



Which is precisely why those focused on the temp voting are highly suspect. They are distracting people from the real goal, to catch the scum.


----------



## Ropey

Oh, you guys.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you concentrating on me? mani has also suggested a consensus before we hammer someone and Shaitra agree'd with me when I made the post you don't like. I was talking about here in the thread of course. That seemed obvious to me.
> 
> Wolves don't work well in small packs. A pack of 3 is not much of a pack. A group of 10 or so, now they can do some serious hunting.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure scum can only talk at night. The first night hasn't occurred yet. I'm not sure if they can talk before the game but I would hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't concentrated on you specifically up until the post where I mentioned you and brought up what I did.
> 
> When reading through the first game a few days ago, I noticed scum were allowed to talk to each other by reading this, in particular the Scum QT Thread. A few of ya'll kept bringing stuff up from that game, so I took time to do a little reading and research.
> 
> Trying to get others to see things the same way that a couple others do is dangerous. The wolf pack mentality comes into play when people jump on board for voting for a certain person just because others do and for no other reason. People need to think for themselves and not do something just because soandso does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that second link available for all to see? Wake is giving aid to scum, grrrrrrrr.
Click to expand...


Try clicking on the first link in my reply, read that post, and then click on the Scum QT Thread link that is posted there. Next, you should take notice of the url that comes up when you click it. Then, I want you to click the second link I posted. Guess what you are going to see? If you say it's the same web page, then you are correct. Not to confuse you any more than you already may be at this point, but if you look close to the top of that page, you'll see post numbers and a little double arrow icon next to it. Click on that to go through the posts. Now, thanks to this forum, dates and time stamps are provided on posts. Wake had posted that, according to the date and time stamp on the post, on 05-15-2014, 01:06 PM. So, how is he giving aid to scum, as you claim?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are getting all preoccupied with the 'temp voting' stuff, and I'm not sure everyone realizes why it's so important. Really the only vote that matters, is the last one that puts us to 'critical mass'.
> 
> For example, right now there are three scum, and we need eight votes to lynch. So it's that fifth vote for a lynchee that is critical. That's the only one we really need to worry about. Because as soon as that fifth vote as cast - if it's a vote for a townie - the scum will have every incentive to hammer the vote and seal the fate of an innocent victim. If it's for one of them, on the other hand, there will be hemming and hawing as they try to steer us in another direction.
> 
> The key is to pay attention, and be aware of the vote count, before you actually commit. If temp votes help for that, then fine. But if they're just going to cause confusion, it's not worth the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is precisely why those focused on the temp voting are highly suspect. They are distracting people from the real goal, to catch the scum.
Click to expand...


That's what the scum's goal is - to distract and confuse those of us that are townies. If someone isn't sure of who they are going to vote for and the deadline isn't near, what's the big deal? It sure as hell doesn't bother me that they don't throw a name out just to pacify a few. We still have several days before the deadline. For those wanting to rush a vote out, why are you in such a hurry? Do ya'll have something to hide?


----------



## Wolfsister77

The main reason I'm voting is to get a discussion going. That's why I tell people they are suspect and why and that's why I say who I think is town and why.

Without this discussion, how do we decide?

I'm in no hurry to hammer but voting brings about a debate.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't concentrated on you specifically up until the post where I mentioned you and brought up what I did.
> 
> When reading through the first game a few days ago, I noticed scum were allowed to talk to each other by reading this, in particular the Scum QT Thread. A few of ya'll kept bringing stuff up from that game, so I took time to do a little reading and research.
> 
> Trying to get others to see things the same way that a couple others do is dangerous. The wolf pack mentality comes into play when people jump on board for voting for a certain person just because others do and for no other reason. People need to think for themselves and not do something just because soandso does it.
> 
> 
> 
> When was that second link available for all to see? Wake is giving aid to scum, grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try clicking on the first link in my reply, read that post, and then click on the Scum QT Thread link that is posted there. Next, you should take notice of the url that comes up when you click it. Then, I want you to click the second link I posted. Guess what you are going to see? If you say it's the same web page, then you are correct. Not to confuse you any more than you already may be at this point, but if you look close to the top of that page, you'll see post numbers and a little double arrow icon next to it. Click on that to go through the posts. Now, thanks to this forum, dates and time stamps are provided on posts. Wake had posted that, according to the date and time stamp on the post, on 05-15-2014, 01:06 PM. So, how is he giving aid to scum, as you claim?
Click to expand...


Um, huh?

Your point?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

People still responded when potential lists were put up. I put one up and gave a reason for why I had those people on it. I can say that I've since reconsidered the ones I had on it based on what they responded with. 

My biggest problem with putting a vote out before I'm actually ready to do so is this:

Let's say 5 people have voted for 'Tom'. I find valid reasons on my own to put a vote out for him, even though I'm not 100% that 'Tom' is going to be my final vote. I put my vote in for 'Tom', even though there's still 7 days to think about it. The count is now at 6. I go to bed, work, whatever to where I'm not at my computer. I later rethink my decision and decide to change the vote from 'Tom' to someone else, given I've had time to let things sink in. I get online, go to change my vote, only to find I was too late because 2 other people decided to vote for 'Tom' since so many others had. Vote count is 8 = too late to change my vote. Chances are, if I had held off on placing my vote, 'Tom' would not have been lynched. I would have had time to ask 'Tom' questions based on his posts. I may have found several reasons to believe that 'Tom' was a good guy and not the psycho freak that the others wanted me to lean toward.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was that second link available for all to see? Wake is giving aid to scum, grrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try clicking on the first link in my reply, read that post, and then click on the Scum QT Thread link that is posted there. Next, you should take notice of the url that comes up when you click it. Then, I want you to click the second link I posted. Guess what you are going to see? If you say it's the same web page, then you are correct. Not to confuse you any more than you already may be at this point, but if you look close to the top of that page, you'll see post numbers and a little double arrow icon next to it. Click on that to go through the posts. Now, thanks to this forum, dates and time stamps are provided on posts. Wake had posted that, according to the date and time stamp on the post, on 05-15-2014, 01:06 PM. So, how is he giving aid to scum, as you claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, huh?
> 
> Your point?
Click to expand...


You said:



R.D. said:


> When was that second link available for all to see? Wake is giving aid to scum, grrrrrrrr.



I answered on the first question, for when the link was available. Then, I asked you how he is giving aid to them.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been posting from my phone. Can't thank as easily on it. I can agree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone until late Tuesday ... I hate it.  I'm reading and thanking ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Good catch!  

Maybe different phones or phat phingers?

Edit....oh man, you caught yourself!


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why Ropey isn't fighting.  That doesn't sit right with me.  I originally voted for him just to get things started.  I thought his ignoring the fact he had votes made him seem innocent.  But if he is town, why is he rolling over and playing dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an obvious attempt at reverse psychology. But that alone doesn't really indicate mafia or townie to me, since it's more of an attempt to simply not get lynched. The fact that he hasn't demonstrated any effort to figure anything out is why I'm sticking with my vote for now. He even said to pay attention to what people say and refer back to it if they're lynched, and then doesn't say diddly squat himself.
Click to expand...


^^^Double reverse psychology....or is it?


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] any way we could get a vote count?


----------



## Mertex

dblack said:


> You guys are getting all preoccupied with the 'temp voting' stuff, and I'm not sure everyone realizes why it's so important. Really the only vote that matters, is the last one that puts us to 'critical mass'.
> 
> For example, right now there are three scum, and we need eight votes to lynch. So it's that fifth vote for a lynchee that is critical. That's the only one we really need to worry about. Because as soon as that fifth vote as cast - if it's a vote for a townie - the scum will have every incentive to hammer the vote and seal the fate of an innocent victim. If it's for one of them, on the other hand, there will be hemming and hawing as they try to steer us in another direction.
> 
> The key is to pay attention, and be aware of the vote count, before you actually commit. If temp votes help for that, then fine. But if they're just going to cause confusion, it's not worth the trouble.




That's good advice, but there's no way of knowing if Scum has already cast a vote for a Townie, so even if we were at 5 votes for one Townie, if any of the Scum has cast a vote they could not seal the fate unless more Townies voted for the same one.

The first kill is very difficult to figure out.  I'm thinking MeBelle is Scum, but I changed my vote to Avatar because he was arguing too vehemently against something that I think benefits Townies, and pushing for a fast lynch.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are getting all preoccupied with the 'temp voting' stuff, and I'm not sure everyone realizes why it's so important. Really the only vote that matters, is the last one that puts us to 'critical mass'.
> 
> For example, right now there are three scum, and we need eight votes to lynch. So it's that fifth vote for a lynchee that is critical. That's the only one we really need to worry about. Because as soon as that fifth vote as cast - if it's a vote for a townie - the scum will have every incentive to hammer the vote and seal the fate of an innocent victim. If it's for one of them, on the other hand, there will be hemming and hawing as they try to steer us in another direction.
> 
> The key is to pay attention, and be aware of the vote count, before you actually commit. If temp votes help for that, then fine. But if they're just going to cause confusion, it's not worth the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good advice, but there's no way of knowing if Scum has already cast a vote for a Townie, so even if we were at 5 votes for one Townie, if any of the Scum has cast a vote they could not seal the fate unless more Townies voted for the same one.
> 
> The first kill is very difficult to figure out.  I'm thinking MeBelle is Scum, but I changed my vote to Avatar because he was arguing too vehemently against something that I think benefits Townies, and pushing for a fast lynch.
Click to expand...


And yet, i am still not pushing for a fast lynch despite you guys claiming I am. If you haven't noticed I am still the only one voting for R.D. Not even pushing hard for her at the moment. Just giving my reasoning.

And of course im opposing the psuedo voting. It complicates the game and complications only benefit the scum. Not only that but you guys are for some reason selecting only me to target for not joining in your pseudo voting despite half the group voting before i did.

So the question is are you just totally misunderstanding what I am doing or lying about me?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are getting all preoccupied with the 'temp voting' stuff, and I'm not sure everyone realizes why it's so important. Really the only vote that matters, is the last one that puts us to 'critical mass'.
> 
> For example, right now there are three scum, and we need eight votes to lynch. So it's that fifth vote for a lynchee that is critical. That's the only one we really need to worry about. Because as soon as that fifth vote as cast - if it's a vote for a townie - the scum will have every incentive to hammer the vote and seal the fate of an innocent victim. If it's for one of them, on the other hand, there will be hemming and hawing as they try to steer us in another direction.
> 
> The key is to pay attention, and be aware of the vote count, before you actually commit. If temp votes help for that, then fine. But if they're just going to cause confusion, it's not worth the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is precisely why those focused on the temp voting are highly suspect. They are distracting people from the real goal, to catch the scum.
Click to expand...



No, that's not true.  I've been pointing out why I think you are Scum and why I thought MeBelle was scum.  The only reason for the temp vote is to keep Wake from making an early lynching, which benefits scum.  And since you are poohpoohing that idea, you are highly suspected as being Scum.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are getting all preoccupied with the 'temp voting' stuff, and I'm not sure everyone realizes why it's so important. Really the only vote that matters, is the last one that puts us to 'critical mass'.
> 
> For example, right now there are three scum, and we need eight votes to lynch. So it's that fifth vote for a lynchee that is critical. That's the only one we really need to worry about. Because as soon as that fifth vote as cast - if it's a vote for a townie - the scum will have every incentive to hammer the vote and seal the fate of an innocent victim. If it's for one of them, on the other hand, there will be hemming and hawing as they try to steer us in another direction.
> 
> The key is to pay attention, and be aware of the vote count, before you actually commit. If temp votes help for that, then fine. But if they're just going to cause confusion, it's not worth the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is precisely why those focused on the temp voting are highly suspect. They are distracting people from the real goal, to catch the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the scum's goal is - to distract and confuse those of us that are townies. If someone isn't sure of who they are going to vote for and the deadline isn't near, what's the big deal? It sure as hell doesn't bother me that they don't throw a name out just to pacify a few. We still have several days before the deadline. For those wanting to rush a vote out, why are you in such a hurry? Do ya'll have something to hide?
Click to expand...


I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.  

The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.

Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.  MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.  

If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is precisely why those focused on the temp voting are highly suspect. They are distracting people from the real goal, to catch the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the scum's goal is - to distract and confuse those of us that are townies. If someone isn't sure of who they are going to vote for and the deadline isn't near, what's the big deal? It sure as hell doesn't bother me that they don't throw a name out just to pacify a few. We still have several days before the deadline. For those wanting to rush a vote out, why are you in such a hurry? Do ya'll have something to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.  MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.
> 
> If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.
Click to expand...


Well, if you make it through the first lynch it sure won't be me killing you during the night because I'm not scum.

I haven't pushed for a quick vote. Why do you keep claiming that?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> People still responded when potential lists were put up. I put one up and gave a reason for why I had those people on it. I can say that I've since reconsidered the ones I had on it based on what they responded with.
> 
> My biggest problem with putting a vote out before I'm actually ready to do so is this:
> 
> Let's say 5 people have voted for 'Tom'. I find valid reasons on my own to put a vote out for him, even though I'm not 100% that 'Tom' is going to be my final vote. I put my vote in for 'Tom', even though there's still 7 days to think about it. The count is now at 6. I go to bed, work, whatever to where I'm not at my computer. I later rethink my decision and decide to change the vote from 'Tom' to someone else, given I've had time to let things sink in. I get online, go to change my vote, only to find I was too late because 2 other people decided to vote for 'Tom' since so many others had. Vote count is 8 = too late to change my vote. Chances are, if I had held off on placing my vote, 'Tom' would not have been lynched. I would have had time to ask 'Tom' questions based on his posts. I may have found several reasons to believe that 'Tom' was a good guy and not the psycho freak that the others wanted me to lean toward.



I wish I had seen this post of yours before I responded to your previous vote.  That is exactly why I was pushing for a Temp Vote.  If the people had only made "temp" votes for Tom, and it had reached 8, Wake would still not be able to close the thread and do a lynch.  He would have to wait until they became hard votes, and you would have had time to switch your vote after reconsidering, and Tom would not have been lynched.   You've explained the very situation why I was pushing for a Temp Vote.

Scum wants a lynch as soon as possible when it's a Townie that is on the line.  They can't seal the deal by casting their votes on a Townie if all we have done is cast Temp Votes.

But, I'm not going to argue in favor of it anymore.  If some of you find it too confusing, then go ahead and withhold your vote until you are ready, and not giving the rest of us an idea of who you are leaning for, and we'll just have the same situation as before, where Scum comes in and closes the deal  while we are away and we will be whittled away as before.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I figure Ill let everyone know what I am thinking of everyone else. I suggest doing similar. That way we have all laid our cards out on the table. I am suspicious of everyone to some degree. (Kind of the nature of this town). I also reserve the right to change my mind on someone with further analysis or with new information.
> 
> 
> 9) Mertex - She is one of my top three at this point. She started the psuedo vote idea creating complication and confusion.* She has also suggested my idea about using the cop and the dr to track down the scum is a bad idea.* Im suspicious of people who don't want the cop/dr to be used better. She has also been very quiet for a while. Taking attention away from herself? (Just hope she doesn't posts before i get this posted or Im going to look silly)



*That's a lie. * I never even commented on your post regarding the cop and dr.  *Please show the post where I did that. * I believe it was Rosie that was arguing with you on that.

You are just making yourself more suspicious by lying and looking at me as Scum.  You know I am Townie because you are Scum.  Several of us are focusing on you, so you are trying very hard to turn the tables on me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure Ill let everyone know what I am thinking of everyone else. I suggest doing similar. That way we have all laid our cards out on the table. I am suspicious of everyone to some degree. (Kind of the nature of this town). I also reserve the right to change my mind on someone with further analysis or with new information.
> 
> 
> 9) Mertex - She is one of my top three at this point. She started the psuedo vote idea creating complication and confusion.* She has also suggested my idea about using the cop and the dr to track down the scum is a bad idea.* Im suspicious of people who don't want the cop/dr to be used better. She has also been very quiet for a while. Taking attention away from herself? (Just hope she doesn't posts before i get this posted or Im going to look silly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's a lie. * I never even commented on your post regarding the cop and dr.  *Please show the post where I did that. * I believe it was Rosie that was arguing with you on that.
> 
> You are just making yourself more suspicious by lying and looking at me as Scum.  You know I am Townie because you are Scum.  Several of us are focusing on you, so you are trying very hard to turn the tables on me.
Click to expand...


Except I havent been the one lying and claiming im looking for a quick lynch and I have no clue whether you are a townie or not. But you sure as heck have been acting scummy this game.

If I was looking to turn the tables on you, I'd have voted for you by now. My main vote is still for R.D. But the first place I'd look if I end up dead is at R.D. and you.

And I am aware several people are looking at me. It's quite natural considering how I played the last game. Some people are worried about me. Especially the scum since they know I am not one of them.

You do realize that when you succeed at lynching me today and wake reveals my innocence, you are going to be one of the prime suspects for tomorrow, right? If you are scum, that's a bad idea at this point. If you aren't, it's still a bad idea because they scum will be able to focus their attack on you.

I have considered changing my vote for you. It seems to me that if you aren't the scum you can be manipulated by them. Either way, you're a liability. The fact that you are focusing on me instead of working with me to catch the scums tells me that if you aren't the scum, they already have you distracted. 

If you need to lynch me to find out I'm innocent. Go ahead. You just help the scum do their job, like last time.


----------



## Avatar4321

btw mertex, you are right. It was Rosie and grandma as well as R.D later complaining about the cop/dr strategy. My bad.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> *We need to take out the role blocker asap.* When we kill him then our cop can work out in the open and our doc can save him each night while he investigates.





Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. Mertex and Rosie seem a bit suspicious to me right now.
> 
> I am also thinking maybe Wolfsister and grandma since they wouldn't normally be my first guess here.
> 
> *I don't think mani or mebelle are scum. *But I reserve the right to change my mind on that.
> 
> I'm going to go with my gut on this initial vote. I am well aware we may be changing where we are later.
> 
> *Vote: R.D*





Avatar4321 said:


> Btw I never agreed to any temp voting so I see no reason to find me suspicious for not temp voting. *I'm not afraid to cast a real vote.*
> 
> Temp votes are no votes. Who benefits If we don't vote?





Avatar4321 said:


> An alternative to the temp vote could be we all vote but don't start consolidating behind anyone *until we all vote for someone*




*The fact that you want to make this overly complicated seems pretty scummy to me.* It seems to me that only the mafia benefit by having us jump through more hoops. If you want to temp vote, be my guest. But don't pretend as though the rest of us need to listen. And especially don't pretend as though I am somehow a problem for not following you when half the people in this town made a real vote before I did.




Avatar4321 said:


> Well, if you make it through the first lynch it sure won't be me killing you during the night because I'm not scum.
> 
> I haven't pushed for a quick vote. Why do you keep claiming that?



Your claim in the above post that you wanted to take the Roleblocker out as soon as possible was just a guise to try and get us to vote for someone quickly.

You also argued against the Temp vote and claimed it was complicated when several others understood exactly how it would work, and ICSY even posted a scenario that a temp vote would have prevented, even though she was against the temp vote herself (?).  The fact that it benefits the Townies in keeping Wake from making an premature lynch is probably why you were against it.

Also,the fact that you are protecting Mani and Mebelle, who seem extremely suspicious because* Mani is voting for Ropey and you are now changing your vote to Ropey.*  Mebelle made a hard vote against Mani without any explanation.  Could it be that Mebelle just threw the name out to throw suspicion away from the fact that you, Mani and Mebelle may be working together?

*And you went so far as to lie about me * arguing against your idea to use the cop and the doctor to find out who was scum....I never even responded to that post of yours.
I dare you to post it...and if you can't, let Townies be ware.

It seems that you see me making a very strong argument about you being scum, so now you are working extra hard to try and make me look like the guilty one.

If I get lynched, I hope the rest of the Townies are able to figure out that you played a big part in it, and my death won't be in vain.

If I'm wrong, and you are a Townie, the remaining Townies will probably take me out next, but then they will know that I was just going with my gut feeling, something that several of us have picked up on.


----------



## MeBelle

I will reiterate; temp votes are a waste of time.

The rules clearly state votes can be changed any time.
By casting a vote players DO get a somewhat clear stance as to where everyone who voted stands.

Temp votes are an unnecessary step in the process.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is precisely why those focused on the temp voting are highly suspect. They are distracting people from the real goal, to catch the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the scum's goal is - to distract and confuse those of us that are townies. If someone isn't sure of who they are going to vote for and the deadline isn't near, what's the big deal? It sure as hell doesn't bother me that they don't throw a name out just to pacify a few. We still have several days before the deadline. For those wanting to rush a vote out, why are you in such a hurry? Do ya'll have something to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
Click to expand...


That makes no sense.
If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.

So what if we have to be away from the computer? 
It's part of the game.

Why should a soft vote hold up the game?
It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.


----------



## MeBelle

*Vote: No Vote*
I want to rescind my vote for Mani, even if he is a dick.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Why should a soft vote hold up the game?
> It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.



I can't make it any clearer......hard votes once there is a majority, allow Wake to close the thread and do the lynch.

Soft/temp votes lets everyone know where the votes are and whether there is a majority but prevents Wake from doing a premature lynch.  If you don't understand that maybe by the time the game is over you'll understand  it.


----------



## strollingbones

i got up expecting a vote ......and a lynching by now.....

my vote remains:  

*Vote:  ropey*


----------



## strollingbones

i dont see why yall are after avatar....he is wordy....more yappery but he does go on....but that is just his way..he does that all the time...and he is smart with good powers of observation ....remember the roles are randomly chosen...the first game has nothing to do with this one


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the scum's goal is - to distract and confuse those of us that are townies. If someone isn't sure of who they are going to vote for and the deadline isn't near, what's the big deal? It sure as hell doesn't bother me that they don't throw a name out just to pacify a few. We still have several days before the deadline. For those wanting to rush a vote out, why are you in such a hurry? Do ya'll have something to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.  MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.
> 
> If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you make it through the first lynch it sure won't be me killing you during the night because I'm not scum.
> 
> I haven't pushed for a quick vote. Why do you keep claiming that?
Click to expand...


Not speaking for Mertex, but as I pointed out several times  - you suggested we not to rush a vote, be articulate for our suspicions.... 





> Also, let's make sure we don't lynch people too quickly for frivolous reasons.


 (on the 18th).   Then hard vote a lynch  on the 20th on a gut feeling when the deadline is the 28th.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't consider gut reactions this early in the game frivolous. Besides, it got you talking which was informative to all and reinforced my vote.

I'm going to reevaluate my thinking. I misremembered what mertex said and it has me second guessing myself.

As for focusing on the role blocker asap, that was who we should target, not that we should rush a lynching. I thought that was obvious from the context as I don't know who that is.  I'm rethinking everything but r.d and mertex keep making me suspicious when they ignore context and attack me on poor reasoning while pretending to rely on sound. I don't have a problem admitting my mistakes. Yet they are doubling down


----------



## strollingbones

dont be fooled by smooth talking ropey and his dance of ...i will do what is best for the town....even offering to vote himself out...not doing it just offereing....


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> I will reiterate; temp votes are a waste of time.
> 
> The rules clearly state votes can be changed any time.



But they can't.   We lost the last game because the final vote "the hammer vote"
ends the game immediately.


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> dont be fooled by smooth talking ropey and his dance of ...i will do what is best for the town....even offering to vote himself out...not doing it just offereing....



If you're right again, will you give me some lottery numbers?


----------



## strollingbones

lol dont we all wish......hit the big lottery


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the scum's goal is - to distract and confuse those of us that are townies. If someone isn't sure of who they are going to vote for and the deadline isn't near, what's the big deal? It sure as hell doesn't bother me that they don't throw a name out just to pacify a few. We still have several days before the deadline. For those wanting to rush a vote out, why are you in such a hurry? Do ya'll have something to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> 
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> .
Click to expand...


Only if the Doc chooses right.  And we only know that if there is no kill at night, which tells us the doc is alive but not who the mafia targeted.  Again, giving the mafia a heads up on who is not the Doc. based on their missed hit.

Trying to stop a sudden death is sound playing if you're a townie


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't consider gut reactions this early in the game frivolous. Besides, it got you talking which was informative to all and reinforced my vote.
> 
> I'm going to reevaluate my thinking. I misremembered what mertex said and it has me second guessing myself.
> 
> As for focusing on the role blocker asap, that was who we should target, not that we should rush a lynching. I thought that was obvious from the context as I don't know who that is.  I'm rethinking everything but r.d and mertex keep making me suspicious when they ignore context and attack me on poor reasoning while pretending to rely on sound. I don't have a problem admitting my mistakes. Yet they are doubling down


 
How do we  focus on the role blocker?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-where are you?

I'd like a vote count soon also.

I think Avatar has more votes than Ropey right now but I'm not sure.

I'm gonna switch to Cafe if I don't hear anything today. I see no compelling reason to keep my vote on Ropey or to join a lynch mob on Avatar. So the least participation guy will be my next step.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-where are you?
> 
> I'd like a vote count soon also.
> 
> I think Avatar has more votes than Ropey right now but I'm not sure.
> 
> I'm gonna switch to Cafe if I don't hear anything today. I see no compelling reason to keep my vote on Ropey or to join a lynch mob on Avatar. So the least participation guy will be my next step.



I'm leaning toward changing my Ropey vote too, but since he's not close to getting lynched and I haven't decided who to change it to, I'm going to leave it for now. Cafe's lack of participation is a little suspicious, but it's not really very much to go on.

The amount of bickering going on between Avi, tex, and R.D. has me considering rolling the dice on one of them right now.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will reiterate; temp votes are a waste of time.
> 
> The rules clearly state votes can be changed any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they can't.   We lost the last game because the final vote "the hammer vote"
> ends the game immediately.
Click to expand...


No you lost because you voted for the wrong person. Which is why we shouldn't vote if we aren't in favor of lynching and why manis suggestion that we give people notice before the hammar votes isn't a bad idea


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will reiterate; temp votes are a waste of time.
> 
> The rules clearly state votes can be changed any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they can't.   We lost the last game because the final vote "the hammer vote"
> ends the game immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you lost because you voted for the wrong person. Which is why we shouldn't vote if we aren't in favor of lynching and why manis suggestion that we give people notice before the hammar votes isn't a bad idea
Click to expand...


Yeah, pretty much what I've been saying and agreeing to all along.  

 Stop bickering


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't consider gut reactions this early in the game frivolous. Besides, it got you talking which was informative to all and reinforced my vote.
> 
> I'm going to reevaluate my thinking. *I misremembered what mertex said* and it has me second guessing myself.
> 
> *As for focusing on the role blocker asap*, that was who we should target, not that we should rush a lynching. I thought that was obvious from the context as I don't know who that is.  I'm rethinking everything but r.d and mertex keep making me suspicious when they ignore context and attack me on poor reasoning while pretending to rely on sound. I don't have a problem admitting my mistakes. Yet they are doubling down



This post contains two red flags IMO.

First, there is less of an incentive for mafia to read every post thoroughly since there is less for them to figure out, especially on day one. Confusing one player with another definitely does not indicate a dedicated effort to trying to figure out who is who.

And second, making suggestions that are not practical at this point in the game strikes me as an attempt at obfuscation.

FOS: Avatar


----------



## RosieS

strollingbones said:


> i got up expecting a vote ......and a lynching by now.....
> 
> my vote remains:
> 
> *Vote:  ropey*



Why are you being this way?  You've been told over and over the final vote is not due until the middle of next week.

People are saying that those who push for an early vote are likely Mafia, because 
Mafia benefits most from a rush to lynch.

You must remember during the last game that Syrenn acted just like this with a major push to vote fast - and she was blue Mafia!

In the face of all the opposing evidence that is out there you are still acting the same as Syrenn did, so I am changing my vote.

*Vote: Strollingbones*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Ropey

I wouldn't put too much stock in bone's push to have me assassinated. She's conflating another e-game with this one and that one's hurting. . . quite a bit.



She could (and very easily) be a townie who would just like me gone.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> 
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if the Doc chooses right.  And we only know that if there is no kill at night, which tells us the doc is alive but not who the mafia targeted.  Again, giving the mafia a heads up on who is not the Doc. based on their missed hit.
> 
> Trying to stop a sudden death is sound playing if you're a townie
Click to expand...


Is that necessarily true. We didn't have a successful save elsewhere. I would think so that the night scene would have the person being shot and saved revealing their name. But I'm not sure


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider gut reactions this early in the game frivolous. Besides, it got you talking which was informative to all and reinforced my vote.
> 
> I'm going to reevaluate my thinking. I misremembered what mertex said and it has me second guessing myself.
> 
> As for focusing on the role blocker asap, that was who we should target, not that we should rush a lynching. I thought that was obvious from the context as I don't know who that is.  I'm rethinking everything but r.d and mertex keep making me suspicious when they ignore context and attack me on poor reasoning while pretending to rely on sound. I don't have a problem admitting my mistakes. Yet they are doubling down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we  focus on the role blocker?
Click to expand...


That's the problem. We ha e to get lucky.


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] vote total?


----------



## Shaitra

I know we have to pick some kind of strategy to choose who to vote off, but I'm not sure the least participation person is the way to go.  It's only a sample of one, but the last time we choose the least participation person, the person was innocent.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.5​**One may outwit another, but not all the others.*​

*Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, CafeAuLait, Mebelle60_

*Avatar4321 (4):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma_
*Ropey (4):* _Shaitra, manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
*R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
*strollingbones (1):* _RosieS_



*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
*~* Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.
*~* Vote Counts typically happen every 24 hours.   [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
*~* CafeAuLait has requested medical leave. 3 days will be allowed for a replacement. ;D
*~* Shaitra is V/LA (vacation/limited access) until 5/27/14, Tuesday afternoon.
*~* Never feel bad about being wrong. Even the masters are wrong more often than not.
*~* It's not necessary to repeatedly vote for the same player. Just once, and it'll stay until you change your mind. ;D   [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]

**Sorting out issues. Apologies everyone for the delay. *


----------



## strollingbones

o the 28th...sorry.....i saw wednesday....todays wednesday eh?   sorry.....


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> i dont see why yall are after avatar....he is wordy....more yappery but he does go on....but that is just his way..he does that all the time...and he is smart with good powers of observation ....remember the roles are randomly chosen...the first game has nothing to do with this one




He's also crafty.

Ropey hasn't said or done anything to be a suspect, just makes you, Mani and Avatar look more suspicious...


----------



## Ropey

The process of isolation in this case... is a lovely thing.


----------



## strollingbones

why wouldnt i protest lynching a townie? i dont think avatar is sum.....


----------



## strollingbones

avatar switches his vote.....that is 6....we need one more to switch to ropey since ropey has stated he will vote for himself if the majority agrees on him..(now really who does that)  so there are 8 votes.....


----------



## strollingbones

i hate math that would be five.....then 2 more...then ropey....dont let his smoke screen throw you


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> avatar switches his vote.....that is 6....we need one more to switch to ropey since ropey has stated he will vote for himself if the majority agrees on him..(now really who does that)  so there are 8 votes.....



Ropey isn't allowed to vote for himself.

See Wake's last update.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got up expecting a vote ......and a lynching by now.....
> 
> my vote remains:
> 
> *Vote:  ropey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being this way?  You've been told over and over the final vote is not due until the middle of next week.
> 
> People are saying that those who push for an early vote are likely Mafia, because
> Mafia benefits most from a rush to lynch.
> 
> You must remember during the last game that Syrenn acted just like this with a major push to vote fast - and she was blue Mafia!
> 
> In the face of all the opposing evidence that is out there you are still acting the same as Syrenn did, so I am changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



But, but, but....what if Strollingbones is just part of the three?  Could it be Avatar, MeBelle and Strollingbones, with Avatar being the Godfather?  I'd rather go for the head....


----------



## Wolfsister77

They are allowed but it is a really bad idea.

Aye and Ropey-knock that off. Don't vote yourself-anyone.

Play to win.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh damn it to hell my reading is no better than my math


----------



## strollingbones

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got up expecting a vote ......and a lynching by now.....
> 
> my vote remains:
> 
> *Vote:  ropey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being this way?  You've been told over and over the final vote is not due until the middle of next week.
> 
> People are saying that those who push for an early vote are likely Mafia, because
> Mafia benefits most from a rush to lynch.
> 
> You must remember during the last game that Syrenn acted just like this with a major push to vote fast - and she was blue Mafia!
> 
> In the face of all the opposing evidence that is out there you are still acting the same as Syrenn did, so I am changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, but....what if Strollingbones is just part of the three?  Could it be Avatar, MeBelle and Strollingbones, with Avatar being the Godfather?  I'd rather go for the head....
Click to expand...


the three?  as in father, son and holy ghost?


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> why wouldnt i protest lynching a townie?* i dont think avatar is sum.....*




You would only know that if you were Mafia.  All the clues point to Avatar, and your hard push for Ropey (without any real clues) makes you look suspicious.


----------



## strollingbones

okay hang avatar if you must.....but you are making a mistake...simple as that....i dont see how yo u cannot see thru the smoke screen...offering to vote for himself...knowing he cannot?  that is the rumor i am going with....dont fall for it....avatar is not scum....


----------



## strollingbones

ya talk your suspect...you dont talk your suspect...oy vey!


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> okay hang avatar if you must.....but you are making a mistake...simple as that....i dont see how yo u cannot see thru the smoke screen...offering to vote for himself...knowing he cannot?  that is the rumor i am going with....dont fall for it....avatar is not scum....



So did ACSU


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think if Avatar is not scum, he's too good of a player to vote off the first round.

His Cop/Dr. strategy is flawed because if the Dr. gets killed, the Cop is known and the Dr. can get killed at any time due to no one knowing who it is. Then the Cop is going down. I do not think revealing power roles this early is a good idea. 

He keeps talking about the kids and teaching the adults, is he the town teacher?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider gut reactions this early in the game frivolous. Besides, it got you talking which was informative to all and reinforced my vote.
> 
> I'm going to reevaluate my thinking. *I misremembered what mertex said* and it has me second guessing myself.
> 
> *As for focusing on the role blocker asap*, that was who we should target, not that we should rush a lynching. I thought that was obvious from the context as I don't know who that is.  I'm rethinking everything but r.d and mertex keep making me suspicious when they ignore context and attack me on poor reasoning while pretending to rely on sound. I don't have a problem admitting my mistakes. Yet they are doubling down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post contains two red flags IMO.
> 
> First, there is less of an incentive for mafia to read every post thoroughly since there is less for them to figure out, especially on day one. Confusing one player with another definitely does not indicate a dedicated effort to trying to figure out who is who.
> 
> And second, making suggestions that are not practical at this point in the game strikes me as an attempt at obfuscation.
> 
> FOS: Avatar
Click to expand...


Actually, the mafia has the most incentive to study everything anyone says since they are trying to kill everyone, divert suspicion and not get caught. At least if they are playing to win. Im far more laid back this game than i was the last.


----------



## Ropey

strollingbones said:


> okay hang avatar if you must.....but you are making a mistake...simple as that....i dont see how yo u cannot see thru the smoke screen...offering to vote for himself...knowing he cannot? * that is the rumor i am going with..*..dont fall for it....avatar is not scum....





Yep, keep going with that rumor.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider gut reactions this early in the game frivolous. Besides, it got you talking which was informative to all and reinforced my vote.
> 
> I'm going to reevaluate my thinking. *I misremembered what mertex said* and it has me second guessing myself.
> 
> *As for focusing on the role blocker asap*, that was who we should target, not that we should rush a lynching. I thought that was obvious from the context as I don't know who that is.  I'm rethinking everything but r.d and mertex keep making me suspicious when they ignore context and attack me on poor reasoning while pretending to rely on sound. I don't have a problem admitting my mistakes. Yet they are doubling down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post contains two red flags IMO.
> 
> First, there is less of an incentive for mafia to read every post thoroughly since there is less for them to figure out, especially on day one. Confusing one player with another definitely does not indicate a dedicated effort to trying to figure out who is who.
> 
> And second, making suggestions that are not practical at this point in the game strikes me as an attempt at obfuscation.
> 
> FOS: Avatar
Click to expand...


As for the second, i was suggesting long term strategy from the beginning. R.D. questioned it and so I have readdressed it. At this point I havent been making any headway in suggesting we use our tools wisely. 

Everyone is super paranoid this game and this round is going no where fast. But then that's part of the fun i guess


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got up expecting a vote ......and a lynching by now.....
> 
> my vote remains:
> 
> *Vote:  ropey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being this way?  You've been told over and over the final vote is not due until the middle of next week.
> 
> People are saying that those who push for an early vote are likely Mafia, because
> Mafia benefits most from a rush to lynch.
> 
> You must remember during the last game that Syrenn acted just like this with a major push to vote fast - and she was blue Mafia!
> 
> In the face of all the opposing evidence that is out there you are still acting the same as Syrenn did, so I am changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


She was pushing hard for me like this last game. It's why we lynched her second round.

Turns out she was right.


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> They are allowed but it is a really bad idea.
> 
> Aye and Ropey-knock that off. Don't vote yourself-anyone.
> 
> Play to win.



Play to have the scum found out first. If one townie can be used by himself to take out a scum.

The probabilities rise significantly towards the townies. 

I can vote myself. Wake doesn't want me to, but from what I read, I sure can.

If it's a rule I can't, then fine. Otherwise, you're commanding and that's what scum do...


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wonder how good of a strategy it is for everyone to be so paranoid? This game is tough in the beginning and I'm running out of ideas to figure out where to go from here.

Someone needs to lay out a good case for lynching Avatar or Ropey and/or give us some more reads lists. I will do a reads list also. I don't have a compelling case on lynching anyone at the moment which is why I am willing to go along with the group on the first kill IF there is a good reason to do so.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are allowed but it is a really bad idea.
> 
> Aye and Ropey-knock that off. Don't vote yourself-anyone.
> 
> Play to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play to have the scum found out first. If one townie can be used by himself to take out a scum.
> 
> The probabilities rise significantly towards the townies.
> 
> I can vote myself. Wake doesn't want me to, but from what I read, I sure can.
> 
> If it's a rule I can't, then fine. Otherwise, you're commanding and that's what scum do...
Click to expand...


There's no rule against it. Your willingness to sacrifice yourself doesn't sit well with me and it doesn't with Aye doing it either.

I'm just being bossy and/or crabby.


----------



## strollingbones

you have to go after the scum and protect the townies.....you want to win...it takes living townies to do so


----------



## Ropey

If I'm correct, the night is over and now the scum have had full time to discuss.

If that's the case, there might well be some significant changes in the avenues of discussion today.

If I'm not correct about the scum having last 'night' to discuss, would someone correct me please?


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think if Avatar is not scum, he's too good of a player to vote off the first round.
> 
> His Cop/Dr. strategy is flawed because if the Dr. gets killed, the Cop is known and the Dr. can get killed at any time due to no one knowing who it is. Then the Cop is going down. I do not think revealing power roles this early is a good idea.
> 
> He keeps talking about the kids and teaching the adults, is he the town teacher?



Going with this logic, how good is he that he seems so suspect to at least 4 of us?

His reasoning that all 3 scum are  going after him right off the bat is  just silly.


----------



## Wake

*Luissa replaces CafeAuLait effective immediately. *


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I wonder how good of a strategy it is for everyone to be so paranoid? This game is tough in the beginning and I'm running out of ideas to figure out where to go from here.
> 
> Someone needs to lay out a good case for lynching Avatar or Ropey and/or give us some more reads lists. I will do a reads list also. I don't have a compelling case on lynching anyone at the moment which is why I am willing to go along with the group on the first kill IF there is a good reason to do so.



Why don't you give us a list of who you think is scum and who you think are town, with reasons why. 

I've given one already. When I have time, I'll do another.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if Avatar is not scum, he's too good of a player to vote off the first round.
> 
> His Cop/Dr. strategy is flawed because if the Dr. gets killed, the Cop is known and the Dr. can get killed at any time due to no one knowing who it is. Then the Cop is going down. I do not think revealing power roles this early is a good idea.
> 
> He keeps talking about the kids and teaching the adults, is he the town teacher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going with this logic, how good is he that he seems so suspect to at least 4 of us?
> 
> His reasoning that all 3 scum are  going after him right off the bat is  just silly.
Click to expand...


Good point, duly noted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how good of a strategy it is for everyone to be so paranoid? This game is tough in the beginning and I'm running out of ideas to figure out where to go from here.
> 
> Someone needs to lay out a good case for lynching Avatar or Ropey and/or give us some more reads lists. I will do a reads list also. I don't have a compelling case on lynching anyone at the moment which is why I am willing to go along with the group on the first kill IF there is a good reason to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us a list of who you think is scum and who you think are town, with reasons why.
> 
> I've given one already. When I have time, I'll do another.
Click to expand...


I already said I was going to and have given plenty of input. Your first read list was garbage. Get cracking and do something useful besides vote yourself and annoy me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> why wouldnt i protest lynching a townie?* i dont think avatar is sum.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would only know that if you were Mafia.  All the clues point to Avatar, and your hard push for Ropey (without any real clues) makes you look suspicious.
Click to expand...


All clues? Really? Because Im still waiting for you to give one real clue. So far the reasoning I've seen:

1) I've opposed psuedo voting. A process which confuses and complicates the process. Anything that complicates the process benefits the scum.

2) I've recommended a long term strategy of using the cop and doctor more effectively to provide us with more information to use against the scum.

3) I am actually playing my theme role and that somehow makes me suspicious because scum care about children. (not true, they only care about their children. They'll kill the others). It's not my fault if no one else seems to be playing their role. Doesn't mean I am not going to be doing my best to educate everyone.  In fact, if we were all playing our roles it would be very helpful in determining who is innocent and who is not.

4) I've been accused of rushing the vote despite not doing so in the least. I mean hello, I am the only person voting for R.D. Does that seem like I'm rushing anything? If I was scum I would have jumped behind Ropey by now. I am willing to switch if I thought he was scum but I am not sure he is anymore.

Now Mertex and R.D keep making my suspicions for them stronger. They've got a weak case against me. But they are clearly working together to push my lynch. why? Because I am a threat to the scum and because they can use the groups general fear of me to deflect suspicion from them.

Rosie and Grandma are on my list too just because of their lack of desire for long term strategy and the repeatedly acting as though my strategy to catch the scum somehow benefits them.

Wolfsister I've moved back to I don't know status. The way she was going along with r.d and mertex had me suspicious but she has backed off so I don't know.

my bet though, one of those four is scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if Avatar is not scum, he's too good of a player to vote off the first round.
> 
> His Cop/Dr. strategy is flawed because if the Dr. gets killed, the Cop is known and the Dr. can get killed at any time due to no one knowing who it is. Then the Cop is going down. I do not think revealing power roles this early is a good idea.
> 
> He keeps talking about the kids and teaching the adults, is he the town teacher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going with this logic, how good is he that he seems so suspect to at least 4 of us?
> 
> His reasoning that all 3 scum are  going after him right off the bat is  just silly.
Click to expand...


Really? cause it seems to me I'm an easy target this round. I am not one of them. Seems logical they dont want one of their own to get killed in round 1.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how good of a strategy it is for everyone to be so paranoid? This game is tough in the beginning and I'm running out of ideas to figure out where to go from here.
> 
> Someone needs to lay out a good case for lynching Avatar or Ropey and/or give us some more reads lists. I will do a reads list also. I don't have a compelling case on lynching anyone at the moment which is why I am willing to go along with the group on the first kill IF there is a good reason to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us a list of who you think is scum and who you think are town, with reasons why.
> 
> I've given one already. When I have time, I'll do another.
Click to expand...


I agree. Id love to see your list Wolf.

I am going to have to reevaluate mine.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if Avatar is not scum, he's too good of a player to vote off the first round.
> 
> His Cop/Dr. strategy is flawed because if the Dr. gets killed, the Cop is known and the Dr. can get killed at any time due to no one knowing who it is. Then the Cop is going down. I do not think revealing power roles this early is a good idea.
> 
> He keeps talking about the kids and teaching the adults, is he the town teacher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going with this logic, how good is he that he seems so suspect to at least 4 of us?
> 
> His reasoning that all 3 scum are  going after him right off the bat is  just silly.
Click to expand...


BTW 3 out of the 4 scum last game took out MG first round. I bet it would have been 4 of 4 if MG wasnt the fourth.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how good of a strategy it is for everyone to be so paranoid? This game is tough in the beginning and I'm running out of ideas to figure out where to go from here.
> 
> Someone needs to lay out a good case for lynching Avatar or Ropey and/or give us some more reads lists. I will do a reads list also. I don't have a compelling case on lynching anyone at the moment which is why I am willing to go along with the group on the first kill IF there is a good reason to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us a list of who you think is scum and who you think are town, with reasons why.
> 
> I've given one already. When I have time, I'll do another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said I was going to and have given plenty of input. Your first read list was garbage. Get cracking and do something useful besides vote yourself and annoy me.
Click to expand...


Id like to see both of you post lists.


----------



## Avatar4321

welcome Luissa.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us a list of who you think is scum and who you think are town, with reasons why.
> 
> I've given one already. When I have time, I'll do another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said I was going to and have given plenty of input. Your first read list was garbage. Get cracking and do something useful besides vote yourself and annoy me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Id like to see both of you post lists.
Click to expand...


I'll have another soon. It's kinda hard to get all I want into it while at work. But, soon, as time at work allows (meaning my boss isn't looking over my shoulder while I'm cussing out an architect).


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> Now Mertex and R.D keep making my suspicions for them stronger. They've got a weak case against me. But they are clearly working together to push my lynch. why? Because I am a threat to the scum and because they can use the groups general fear of me to deflect suspicion from them.



I've already said that the bickering going on between the three of you makes you all look a bit suspect, but I'd guess that at most only one of you is mafia, possibly none. It would be really foolish for two or three mafia to join forces to target a townie this early in the game. I don't think anyone here is that foolish. I suppose it could be a kind of double bluff, but it would be really risky so I doubt that is the case. The best play for mafia IMO would be to get townies at each other's throats and avoid the fray themselves as much as possible, especially this early in the game.


----------



## Luissa

Hello everyone 


Thanked by Rat in the Hat


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'd like to see EVERYONE'S list and yes I need to provide one. 

Luissa-who the hell knows-welcome

Mebelle-don't know

Mani-town vibe, he's giving some good input and suggestions

dblack-town vibe, very good input and suggestions

Grandma-my strongest town read

RosieS-I believe her when she said her role but I wish she wouldn't of, town

Shaitra-don't know, she's busy and won't be around much but what she has said is leaning townie for me

Mertex and R.D.-both very aggressively pushing for Avatar-I am suspicious they are targeting their biggest threat-suspicious

Avatar-I think he's town-my gut

Ropey-my vote stands but he's given off NO scum vibes so I don't feel comfortable with it, his self sacrificial comments lead me to believe he's the bodyguard

Strollingbones-her push for Ropey seems like USMB stuff and not game stuff but she strikes me as town 

Aye-why am I letting her annoy me off so much? I have no idea. Suspicious-but it's mostly gut 

So there you have it. I think everyone is town except ACSY, Mertex, RD, Luissa, and mebelle. Luissa and mebelle I don't know. So my team of 3 guess is ACSY, Mertex, and RD.

So OK, I put my neck on the line. The rest of you should as well. 

I'm only leaving my vote on Ropey because I'm not sure who to switch it to of the suspicious ones yet and he's nowhere near a lynch.


----------



## Avatar4321

Top four are Mertex, Rosie, R.D. And Grandma. No particular order.

Don't think mebelle or mani are.

Im leaning against Ropey being scum at the moment just because he seems generally ignorant of how the scum operate.

The others im suspicious but nothing jumping out. Of the bunch I have my eye on Shaitra the most. she's very crafty.


----------



## Avatar4321

Luissa said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat



Well, you're officially a part of the group. Let's lynch her. Just kidding


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> If I'm correct, the night is over and now the scum have had full time to discuss.
> 
> If that's the case, there might well be some significant changes in the avenues of discussion today.
> 
> If I'm not correct about the scum having last 'night' to discuss, would someone correct me please?



The first day ends at 10/28 10 p.m. Central, the first night hasn't occurred yet. The first night starts after the first lynch, that generally lasts two days real life time, that's when the scum get to scheme and pick someone off. The death scene will ensue.

How can you not know this already at this point in the game?


----------



## R.D.

We're all easy targets. 

  Avatars defense is that only scum would doubt him despite all the evidence used to back up why he appear suspicious.   Add to that, his scum picks are solely based on those who picked him, except me.   He voted to lynch me early on, on a gut feeling and it just snowballed to fit his pick. 

Those who follow him around thanking him are not doing themselves any favors either.

I don't go on gut feelings because I don't get gut feelings.   I've posted many times why I suspect him based on his posts alone.   Not one of them being because he picked me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm correct, the night is over and now the scum have had full time to discuss.
> 
> If that's the case, there might well be some significant changes in the avenues of discussion today.
> 
> If I'm not correct about the scum having last 'night' to discuss, would someone correct me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first day ends at 10/28 10 p.m. Central, the first night hasn't occurred yet. The first night starts after the first lynch, that generally lasts two days real life time, that's when the scum get to scheme and pick someone off. The death scene will ensue.
> 
> How can you not know this already at this point in the game?
Click to expand...


Either ignorance on how the game is played. Quite possible for a newbie. or he is the scum trying to throw our suspicion by playing ignorant.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> We're all easy targets.
> 
> Avatars defense is that only scum would doubt him despite all the evidence used to back up why he appear suspicious.   Add to that, his scum picks are solely based on those who picked him, except me.   He voted to lynch me early on, on a gut feeling and it just snowballed to fit his pick.
> 
> Those who follow him around thanking him are not doing themselves any favors either.
> 
> I don't go on gut feelings because I don't get gut feelings.   I've posted many times why I suspect him based on his posts alone.   Not one of them being because he picked me.



Except you keep claiming all this evidence that doesn't actually exist if we analyze it, which i did a few posts up.

Trying to scare others away from defending me? Seems kind of scummy to me.


----------



## Shaitra

Welcome Lussia.  Start talking so we can figure out if you are scum or not.    j/k


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all easy targets.
> 
> Avatars defense is that only scum would doubt him despite all the evidence used to back up why he appear suspicious.   Add to that, his scum picks are solely based on those who picked him, except me.   He voted to lynch me early on, on a gut feeling and it just snowballed to fit his pick.
> 
> Those who follow him around thanking him are not doing themselves any favors either.
> 
> I don't go on gut feelings because I don't get gut feelings.   I've posted many times why I suspect him based on his posts alone.   Not one of them being because he picked me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you keep claiming all this evidence that doesn't actually exist if we analyze it, which i did a few posts up.
> 
> Trying to scare others away from defending me? Seems kind of scummy to me.
Click to expand...


Simply not the case.  

Thanking you is not defending you, it's agreeing with you.  Different things completely. Others  claiming they think you're town carries no more weight  than my believing you're not at this point.   

Only 3 know for certain, my best guess is you are one of the 3


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all easy targets.
> 
> Avatars defense is that only scum would doubt him despite all the evidence used to back up why he appear suspicious.   Add to that, his scum picks are solely based on those who picked him, except me.   He voted to lynch me early on, on a gut feeling and it just snowballed to fit his pick.
> 
> Those who follow him around thanking him are not doing themselves any favors either.
> 
> I don't go on gut feelings because I don't get gut feelings.   I've posted many times why I suspect him based on his posts alone.   Not one of them being because he picked me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you keep claiming all this evidence that doesn't actually exist if we analyze it, which i did a few posts up.
> 
> Trying to scare others away from defending me? Seems kind of scummy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply not the case.
> 
> Thanking you is not defending you, it's agreeing with you.  Different things completely. Others  claiming they think you're town carries no more weight  than my believing you're not at this point.
> 
> Only 3 know for certain, my best guess is you are one of the 3
Click to expand...


And you're one of my best guesses. 

But I said I was going to rethink things nonetheless. I don't see how this back and forth between us is leading anywhere.

*Vote: Unvote*

Going back to neutral position at the moment. Our fighting is getting too emotional and I want to reevaluate from an rational position. The emotion can blind reason sometimes.


----------



## R.D.

I'm not emotional.

I'm just outlining the facts as I see them.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> I'm not emotional.
> 
> I'm just outlining the facts as I see them.



You'd be the first women I ever met who isn't emotional. 

Heck, most of the men i know are emotional too.


----------



## manifold

I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but at the rate we're going we'll have more posts on day 1 than we had for the entire previous game.


----------



## manifold

*Who Posted?*
Total Posts: 456

Avatar4321 	111
Wolfsister77 	52
AyeCantSeeYou 	37
strollingbones 	34
Mertex 	33
R.D. 	29
Ropey 	28
manifold 	24
dblack 	21
Shaitra 	21
Grandma 	20
Wake 	15
RosieS 	15
MeBelle60 	8
CaféAuLait 	7
Luissa 	1


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar brought up something that I hadnt been factoring in to my scum analysis so far.  Wake said this is a theme game and everyone had been assigned a role.  If Ropey is playing his role (which I dont know what that role would be) that could account for the way he is reacting to being targeted.  Ropey could be the town priest.  Avatar keeps talking about the kids so he could be the town teacher.

So far no one elses game play suggests a role to me.  And because of the way R.D. is playing right now, Im changing my vote.  

*Unvote.  Vote: R.D.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Some of what I think so far:

Ropey - not presenting himself as a threat up to this point. has no real beef with anyone yet.

Avatar - is thinking along the lines of a townie. has not pushed for a lynch yet as far as I have seen. has been 'ganged' up on by a few others, which brings attention to those and puts Avatar in a defensive mode.

Strollingbones - appears to have it out for Ropey and doesn't seem to read the other posts in this thread.

Luissa - hasn't posted anything worth noting yet, so can't give any input on her yet.

RosieS - has pretty much stayed in the background. hasn't given any indication she's scum. needs to post a little more.

Mertex - off the bat, made a comment about Avatar and that she would vote him out. following post pretty much insisted on players adding a temp vote and hasn't dropped it. when anyone claims they don't like it and that it's confusing, mertex goes back to the song-and-dance routine of having it in place, adding confusion and chaos - something scum would want to happen.

Wolfsister77 - said on page 2 she didn't want to lynch too quickly, then on page 6 - the following day - put in a hard vote, contradicting that she didn't want to lynch too fast. also seems to go along with the general consensus 

Grandma - in no hurry, not posting a whole lot to get a good reading on, need more info 

Mebelle60 - comes across so far as a townie

manifold - wants to go after Ropey for no reason

R.D. - seems to have it out for Avatar, has said a "townie will die tonight" - how can R.D. say that with such conviction unless he is scum?  

dblack - far too quiet, but doesn't mean he's scum - could just be waiting for something solid to go by

Shaitra - suspicious - will keep an eye on, but no reason to think she's scum


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but at the rate we're going we'll have more posts on day 1 than we had for the entire previous game.



Yeah I've noticed.


----------



## Avatar4321

Been rethinking it again. I am still leaning to my top four R.D., Mertex, Rosie, and Grandma.

Shaitra, if Ropey is the town priest it could explain why this town is going to hell


----------



## manifold

My reads list so far...

Avatar4321 - (FOS) based on the red flags I posted earlier. The reply didn't convince me either way.

Wolfsister77 - Mostly a townie vibe, but at the same time I'd suspect mafia to avoid confrontation on day 1 as much as possible.

AyeCantSeeYou - (FOS) Still thinks I'm gunning for Ropey despite multiple posts to the contrary. That suggests s/he isn't really paying close attention. Like I said before, if you have less to figure out, you're more inclined to pay less attention.

strollingbones - Townie vibe. I know bones posting style well and have not picked up on anything out of the ordinary.

Mertex - Heated bickering with Avatar gives me pause, but otherwise picking up a Townie vibe since his/her posting is very similar to game one.

R.D. - Ditto.

Ropey - Whatever the analogy to a poker face is in this game, he's got it. But like I said earlier, I'm leaning toward changing my vote to someone else, I just haven't decided who yet.

dblack - Townie vibe since posting is very similar to game one.

Shaitra - Townie vibe since posting is completely different to game one.

Grandma - Another player with a good poker face (i.e. can't get a read)

RosieS - Good poker face

MeBelle60 - Townie vibe. No offense intended, but I just don't think she's smart enough not to give herself away if she was mafia.

Luissa - Nothing yet to go on.


PS: In this game FOS stands for Finger of Suspicion, not Full of Shit.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all easy targets.
> 
> Avatars defense is that only scum would doubt him despite all the evidence used to back up why he appear suspicious.   Add to that, his scum picks are solely based on those who picked him, except me.   He voted to lynch me early on, on a gut feeling and it just snowballed to fit his pick.
> 
> Those who follow him around thanking him are not doing themselves any favors either.
> 
> I don't go on gut feelings because I don't get gut feelings.   I've posted many times why I suspect him based on his posts alone.   Not one of them being because he picked me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you keep claiming all this evidence that doesn't actually exist if we analyze it, which i did a few posts up.
> 
> Trying to scare others away from defending me? Seems kind of scummy to me.
Click to expand...


And your only evidence against me is that I'm coming after you, strongly.

I still think Avatar, Mebelle and either Manifold or Strollingbones are the Mafia....I'm leaning toward SB being the one.

I think Ropey, RD, Myself, Wolfsister, Luissa, Rosie, dblack, and Grandma are all townies.

AyeCantSeeYou sounds suspicious but maybe because she's new she's throwing out all these nonsensical clues.  I'm not sure about her at this time.  She sides with Avatar but it may be that he is suckering her in with his being innocent comments.

Shaitra is probably Townie, thinks Avatar is Townie because she was under his wing the last time and she believes everything he says.  She is going with R.D. because Avatar went with him....Avatar knows how to sucker people in.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Avatar brought up something that I hadnt been factoring in to my scum analysis so far.  Wake said this is a theme game and everyone had been assigned a role.  If Ropey is playing his role (which I dont know what that role would be) that could account for the way he is reacting to being targeted.  Ropey could be the town priest.  Avatar keeps talking about the kids so he could be the town teacher.
> 
> So far no one elses game play suggests a role to me.  And because of the way R.D. is playing right now, Im changing my vote.
> 
> *Unvote.  Vote: R.D.*


 



Avatar4321 said:


> Been rethinking it again. I am still leaning to my top four R.D., Mertex, Rosie, and Grandma.
> 
> Shaitra, if Ropey is the town priest it could explain why this town is going to hell


This is interesting.   The roles are clearly outlined on the first page.

Town Cop, Town Doctor, Town Jailkeeper,Town Bodyguard and Vanilla Townie or
Mafia Godfather, Mafia Roleblocker, Mafia Goon

Why are you two trying to confuse the matter?  Or did I miss the memo?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all easy targets.
> 
> Avatars defense is that only scum would doubt him despite all the evidence used to back up why he appear suspicious.   Add to that, his scum picks are solely based on those who picked him, except me.   He voted to lynch me early on, on a gut feeling and it just snowballed to fit his pick.
> 
> Those who follow him around thanking him are not doing themselves any favors either.
> 
> I don't go on gut feelings because I don't get gut feelings.   I've posted many times why I suspect him based on his posts alone.   Not one of them being because he picked me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you keep claiming all this evidence that doesn't actually exist if we analyze it, which i did a few posts up.
> 
> Trying to scare others away from defending me? Seems kind of scummy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your only evidence against me is that I'm coming after you, strongly.
> 
> I still think Avatar, Mebelle and either Manifold or Strollingbones are the Mafia....I'm leaning toward SB being the one.
> 
> I think Ropey, RD, Myself, Wolfsister, Luissa, Rosie, dblack, and Grandma are all townies.
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou sounds suspicious but maybe because she's new she's throwing out all these nonsensical clues.  I'm not sure about her at this time.  She sides with Avatar but it may be that he is suckering her in with his being innocent comments.
> 
> Shaitra is probably Townie, thinks Avatar is Townie because she was under his wing the last time and she believes everything he says.  She is going with R.D. because Avatar went with him....Avatar knows how to sucker people in.
Click to expand...


Ive stepped back vote wise. Though R.D is still at the top of my lists.

And the other evidence I see is you trying to complicate the game with the psuedo votes and your willingness to misrepresent what I've been saying by claiming I am rushing to a vote. Townies don't need to lie.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar brought up something that I hadnt been factoring in to my scum analysis so far.  Wake said this is a theme game and everyone had been assigned a role.  If Ropey is playing his role (which I dont know what that role would be) that could account for the way he is reacting to being targeted.  Ropey could be the town priest.  Avatar keeps talking about the kids so he could be the town teacher.
> 
> So far no one elses game play suggests a role to me.  And because of the way R.D. is playing right now, Im changing my vote.
> 
> *Unvote.  Vote: R.D.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been rethinking it again. I am still leaning to my top four R.D., Mertex, Rosie, and Grandma.
> 
> Shaitra, if Ropey is the town priest it could explain why this town is going to hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is interesting.   The roles are clearly outlined on the first page.
> 
> Town Cop, Town Doctor, Town Jailkeeper,Town Bodyguard and Vanilla Townie or
> Mafia Godfather, Mafia Roleblocker, Mafia Goon
> 
> Why are you two trying to confuse the matter?  Or did I miss the memo?
Click to expand...


Tells me you are either scum or one of the specialized townies.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar brought up something that I hadnt been factoring in to my scum analysis so far.  Wake said this is a theme game and everyone had been assigned a role.  If Ropey is playing his role (which I dont know what that role would be) that could account for the way he is reacting to being targeted.  Ropey could be the town priest.  Avatar keeps talking about the kids so he could be the town teacher.
> 
> So far no one elses game play suggests a role to me.  And because of the way R.D. is playing right now, Im changing my vote.
> 
> *Unvote.  Vote: R.D.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been rethinking it again. I am still leaning to my top four R.D., Mertex, Rosie, and Grandma.
> 
> Shaitra, if Ropey is the town priest it could explain why this town is going to hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is interesting.   The roles are clearly outlined on the first page.
> 
> Town Cop, Town Doctor, Town Jailkeeper,Town Bodyguard and Vanilla Townie or
> Mafia Godfather, Mafia Roleblocker, Mafia Goon
> 
> Why are you two trying to confuse the matter?  Or did I miss the memo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tells me you are either scum or one of the specialized townies.
Click to expand...


So, you two fibbing tells you something about me?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.   The roles are clearly outlined on the first page.
> 
> Town Cop, Town Doctor, Town Jailkeeper,Town Bodyguard and Vanilla Townie or
> Mafia Godfather, Mafia Roleblocker, Mafia Goon
> 
> Why are you two trying to confuse the matter?  Or did I miss the memo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tells me you are either scum or one of the specialized townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you two fibbing tells you something about me?
Click to expand...


But we aren't fibbing. At least some of the Vanilla townies got theme positions. Those positions don't affect what we can do in the game. But they got them. Assuming wake gave them out to all the vanilla's. Check your Role PM.

Which means if you don't know about them, you probably aren't a vanilla townie. You are either the scum or the specialized townies.


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote: R.D.*

Much more confident now.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tells me you are either scum or one of the specialized townies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you two fibbing tells you something about me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we aren't fibbing. At least some of the Vanilla townies got theme positions. Those positions don't affect what we can do in the game. But they got them. Assuming wake gave them out to all the vanilla's. Check your Role PM.
> 
> Which means if you don't know about them, you probably aren't a vanilla townie. You are either the scum or the specialized townies.
Click to expand...


So I missed the memo


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.6​**&#8220;Analysis is soul of thought and ghost of wit.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Luissa, Mebelle60_

*Avatar4321 (4):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma_
*Ropey (3):* _manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
*R.D. (2):* _Shaitra, Avatar4321_
*strollingbones (1):* _RosieS_



*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
*~* Players may vote for themselves, but it's bad play. Some hosts punish it, too.
*~* Stirring up players' emotions is another effective way to get good reads. 
*~* Activity is very good in Mafia games. Usually, games contain 4,000 posts minimum. Others dwarf that.      [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
*~* Reads Lists are crucial in Mafia. Best to compare notes.
*~* Scum always needs Town paranoid, in order for Town to do its work for them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Finger of Suspicion R.D. and here's why.

More aggressive playstyle this game, does not know about role descriptions, targeting Avatar hard who would be a threat to scum this game

Avatar has got to be town-knows role descriptions, giving very good reasons and analysis for all his thinking, not targeting anyone too strongly, careful voting pattern, seems to be willing to share strategy that scum or town would use, friendly

I'll keep my vote the same for the time being but this will very likely change.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar brought up something that I hadnt been factoring in to my scum analysis so far.  Wake said this is a theme game and everyone had been assigned a role.  If Ropey is playing his role (which I dont know what that role would be) that could account for the way he is reacting to being targeted.  Ropey could be the town priest.  Avatar keeps talking about the kids so he could be the town teacher.
> 
> So far no one elses game play suggests a role to me.  And because of the way R.D. is playing right now, Im changing my vote.
> 
> *Unvote.  Vote: R.D.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been rethinking it again. I am still leaning to my top four R.D., Mertex, Rosie, and Grandma.
> 
> Shaitra, if Ropey is the town priest it could explain why this town is going to hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is interesting.   The roles are clearly outlined on the first page.
> 
> Town Cop, Town Doctor, Town Jailkeeper,Town Bodyguard and Vanilla Townie or
> Mafia Godfather, Mafia Roleblocker, Mafia Goon
> 
> Why are you two trying to confuse the matter?  Or did I miss the memo?
Click to expand...


Go back and read your pm.  Mine mentioned something other than the town ones listed above.  Maybe Wake can clarify what's going on with that?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar brought up something that I hadnt been factoring in to my scum analysis so far.  Wake said this is a theme game and everyone had been assigned a role.  If Ropey is playing his role (which I dont know what that role would be) that could account for the way he is reacting to being targeted.  Ropey could be the town priest.  Avatar keeps talking about the kids so he could be the town teacher.
> 
> So far no one elses game play suggests a role to me.  And because of the way R.D. is playing right now, Im changing my vote.
> 
> *Unvote.  Vote: R.D.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been rethinking it again. I am still leaning to my top four R.D., Mertex, Rosie, and Grandma.
> 
> Shaitra, if Ropey is the town priest it could explain why this town is going to hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is interesting.   The roles are clearly outlined on the first page.
> 
> Town Cop, Town Doctor, Town Jailkeeper,Town Bodyguard and Vanilla Townie or
> Mafia Godfather, Mafia Roleblocker, Mafia Goon
> 
> Why are you two trying to confuse the matter?  Or did I miss the memo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and read your pm.  Mine mentioned something other than the town ones listed above.  Maybe Wake can clarify what's going on with that?
Click to expand...


Mine also had a different role than those above.

Looks like I have another reason to suspect R.D. I suggest all of us townies take note.


----------



## Wake

*Hello everyone,

To clarify, this game is mildly themed. In addition to having Game Roles such as those mentioned in the OP, everyone was also given a profession, a flavor, which has no bearing on the game. Just flavor text. If Moonglow were playing as a Vanilla Townie, he'd also be called the Town Carpenter, etc.*


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm very confident Shaitra is a townie now. Even if I haven't figured out her role.

It should be obvious to the other townies that I am as well.

I'm pegging R.D as one of the scum. I am also thinking Rosie is one as well. Earlier she said this:




> My own postings reveal what I am not. I am not an important role playing townie this time, just a plain Vanilla one. The thing that scum does not know is if I am bulletproof or not. http://www.usmessageboard.com/9132823-post284.html



Thing is, there _isn't _ a bulletproof townie in our town. And I think she was saying that for the town, not the scum. If there is a chance she was bullet proof than only the town could kill her through lynching. The mafia couldn't lay a hand on her.

And yet despite that, not a hint at her townie role. She even threw the hints i was leaving up to try to implicate me acting as though she had know clue why I would be hinting. It's highly suspicious.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *Hello everyone,
> 
> To clarify, this game is mildly themed. In addition to having Game Roles such as those mentioned in the OP, everyone was also given a profession, a flavor, which has no bearing on the game. Just flavor text. If Moonglow were playing as a Vanilla Townie, he'd also be called the Town Carpenter, etc.*



Were the town scum given professions as well?


----------



## Avatar4321

Cause if they do then my theory goes out the window.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.   The roles are clearly outlined on the first page.
> 
> Town Cop, Town Doctor, Town Jailkeeper,Town Bodyguard and Vanilla Townie or
> Mafia Godfather, Mafia Roleblocker, Mafia Goon
> 
> Why are you two trying to confuse the matter?  Or did I miss the memo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read your pm.  Mine mentioned something other than the town ones listed above.  Maybe Wake can clarify what's going on with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine also had a different role than those above.
> 
> Looks like I have another reason to suspect R.D. I suggest all of us townies take note.
Click to expand...


Yes, it does appear that R.D. doesn't know about the theme and makes me suspect she is not town, but is scum.


----------



## strollingbones

a word about the bullet proof townie.....you die just like any other townie...dont think different


----------



## Wake

*All players in this game have a Role in the Setup, and a separate flavored role for our theme. The Scum can be any profession; members of Town could be any profession as well.*


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read your pm.  Mine mentioned something other than the town ones listed above.  Maybe Wake can clarify what's going on with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also had a different role than those above.
> 
> Looks like I have another reason to suspect R.D. I suggest all of us townies take note.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does appear that R.D. doesn't know about the theme and makes me suspect she is not town, but is scum.
Click to expand...


She could also have a townie specific role or just not have read the entire PM. 

I'd like to clarify whether the scum have roles too.


----------



## Avatar4321

Okay my theory is shot. Oh well, i tried.

Back to the drawing board. *Vote: Unvote*


----------



## strollingbones

scum iz scum......


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *All players in this game have a Role in the Setup, and a separate flavored role for our theme. The Scum can be any profession; members of Town could be any profession as well.*



Does that mean we have a town drunk?

It'd explain some of the posts from one person.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Looks like character themes are just ways to give us good death scenes.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rethinking things. I still think Rosie is suspicious for the bulletproof comment. I find myself much less sure of myself when I don't know who the scum are for certain


----------



## strollingbones

please no one vote for themselves...play hard...to win....i dont even expect ropey to really vote for himself...


----------



## strollingbones

o wake..i am a democrat...we vote early and often


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also had a different role than those above.
> 
> Looks like I have another reason to suspect R.D. I suggest all of us townies take note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does appear that R.D. doesn't know about the theme and makes me suspect she is not town, but is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She could also have a townie specific role or just not have read the entire PM.
> 
> I'd like to clarify whether the scum have roles too.
Click to expand...



Townies were told their theme role in the role PM, but there was no mention of the other townie's roles.....so how would she know there was a "priest"?


----------



## strollingbones

dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start



We?


----------



## Wake

*No players have been told who the other players' flavored roles are. However, they may guess or comment as to what they may be.  It just adds another layer of flavor/complexity to this game, and I need material for epic deaths.*


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm very confident Shaitra is a townie now. Even if I haven't figured out her role.
> 
> It should be obvious to the other townies that I am as well.
> 
> I'm pegging R.D as one of the scum. I am also thinking Rosie is one as well. Earlier she said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own postings reveal what I am not. I am not an important role playing townie this time, just a plain Vanilla one. The thing that scum does not know is if I am bulletproof or not. http://www.usmessageboard.com/9132823-post284.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, there _isn't _ a bulletproof townie in our town. And I think she was saying that for the town, not the scum. If there is a chance she was bullet proof than only the town could kill her through lynching. The mafia couldn't lay a hand on her.
> 
> And yet despite that, not a hint at her townie role. She even threw the hints i was leaving up to try to implicate me acting as though she had know clue why I would be hinting. It's highly suspicious.
Click to expand...


Geez Louise (or Luissa)

Those who can't do, teach.

If Townies are hungry, call on Rosie and I will be there instantly.

Of the flavors Townies have, I have the most flavor of all; plus still Vanilla flavor but not specialized.

Got that or do you need it in stenotype?

My suspects and reasons later. Ordering in a sub, feeling faint from hunger. ;-)

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We?
Click to expand...


This error got Moonglow killed. He was blue Mafia.

Jus' sayin'.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Luissa

Should I soft vote?


----------



## Avatar4321

Don't need our permission


Luissa said:


> Should I soft vote?
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This error got Moonglow killed. He was blue Mafia.
> 
> Jus' sayin'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Yes, one little slip of the tongue.   Hmmmm.... Rethinking my vote now.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This error got Moonglow killed. He was blue Mafia.
> 
> Jus' sayin'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, one little slip of the tongue.   Hmmmm.... Rethinking my vote now.
Click to expand...


It is interesting


----------



## Luissa

Avatar4321 said:


> Don't need our permission
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I soft vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat
Click to expand...



And I just vote here, right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very confident Shaitra is a townie now. Even if I haven't figured out her role.
> 
> It should be obvious to the other townies that I am as well.
> 
> I'm pegging R.D as one of the scum. I am also thinking Rosie is one as well. Earlier she said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own postings reveal what I am not. I am not an important role playing townie this time, just a plain Vanilla one. The thing that scum does not know is if I am bulletproof or not. http://www.usmessageboard.com/9132823-post284.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, there _isn't _ a bulletproof townie in our town. And I think she was saying that for the town, not the scum. If there is a chance she was bullet proof than only the town could kill her through lynching. The mafia couldn't lay a hand on her.
> 
> And yet despite that, not a hint at her townie role. She even threw the hints i was leaving up to try to implicate me acting as though she had know clue why I would be hinting. It's highly suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez Louise (or Luissa)
> 
> Those who can't do, teach.
> 
> If Townies are hungry, call on Rosie and I will be there instantly.
> 
> Of the flavors Townies have, I have the most flavor of all; plus still Vanilla flavor but not specialized.
> 
> Got that or do you need it in stenotype?
> 
> My suspects and reasons later. Ordering in a sub, feeling faint from hunger. ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Are you the baker or chef?


----------



## Ropey

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All players in this game have a Role in the Setup, and a separate flavored role for our theme. The Scum can be any profession; members of Town could be any profession as well.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean we have a town drunk?
> 
> It'd explain some of the posts from one person.
Click to expand...


I thought there would be some changes after the scum were able to talk together.  I'm now finding this whole thing interesting.

I'm certain that I'll have a hard vote at the time and I'll likely give out what I think as the thoughts come up. 

Avatar bounces around because he's that kind of a thinker, not because he's scum. He thinks in the abstract and then comes back into the event. I don't see scum with his responses and normally I attribute his characteristic to higher degrees of pretension and that again has nothing to do with being scum.  

Manifold is the type of person to soft poke, and I see nothing in his responses that show a scum but then the main bird seldom squawks too loud.

I'm seeing some Roleblocker from a couple of people but that might have to do with being bodyguard or cop.

I know that I like the idea of going slow and I like the idea that those who want to speed it up are both asking for action and aware that fast choices benefit the scum.

Then there's the ones who are impatient and they just want to see both a death scene and somebody die.

Let's face it, Wake's got a better flame out than the zone.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very confident Shaitra is a townie now. Even if I haven't figured out her role.
> 
> It should be obvious to the other townies that I am as well.
> 
> I'm pegging R.D as one of the scum. I am also thinking Rosie is one as well. Earlier she said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, there _isn't _ a bulletproof townie in our town. And I think she was saying that for the town, not the scum. If there is a chance she was bullet proof than only the town could kill her through lynching. The mafia couldn't lay a hand on her.
> 
> And yet despite that, not a hint at her townie role. She even threw the hints i was leaving up to try to implicate me acting as though she had know clue why I would be hinting. It's highly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Louise (or Luissa)
> 
> Those who can't do, teach.
> 
> If Townies are hungry, call on Rosie and I will be there instantly.
> 
> Of the flavors Townies have, I have the most flavor of all; plus still Vanilla flavor but not specialized.
> 
> Got that or do you need it in stenotype?
> 
> My suspects and reasons later. Ordering in a sub, feeling faint from hunger. ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the baker or chef?
Click to expand...


Maybe evil chef


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...*we* get a bit of a head start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This error got Moonglow killed. He was blue Mafia.
> 
> Jus' sayin'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Bones said "we" when referring to Mafia. This is not something to be taken lightly. 

Noted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need our permission
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I soft vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just vote here, right?
Click to expand...


Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.


----------



## strollingbones

lol surely a mistake i wouldnt make .....accidentally now would i?


----------



## dblack

Wow... seems a lot happened today. Some interesting slips perhaps? Catching up now. I was traipsing around NYC all day. Really love this town.


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very confident Shaitra is a townie now. Even if I haven't figured out her role.
> 
> It should be obvious to the other townies that I am as well.
> 
> I'm pegging R.D as one of the scum. I am also thinking Rosie is one as well. Earlier she said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, there _isn't _ a bulletproof townie in our town. And I think she was saying that for the town, not the scum. If there is a chance she was bullet proof than only the town could kill her through lynching. The mafia couldn't lay a hand on her.
> 
> And yet despite that, not a hint at her townie role. She even threw the hints i was leaving up to try to implicate me acting as though she had know clue why I would be hinting. It's highly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Louise (or Luissa)
> 
> Those who can't do, teach.
> 
> If Townies are hungry, call on Rosie and I will be there instantly.
> 
> Of the flavors Townies have, I have the most flavor of all; plus still Vanilla flavor but not specialized.
> 
> Got that or do you need it in stenotype?
> 
> My suspects and reasons later. Ordering in a sub, feeling faint from hunger. ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the baker or chef?
Click to expand...


Nopers. Famous super fast home delivery. Sammiches, not pizza.  Yummy!!

Would a pizza delivery person necessarily be Mafia? 

"Here's your pepperoni and sausage- with a side of lead!" Blam, Blam!

I do go on...but I do have to eat big before work because the  product looks and smells so good!

Can you figure out my job yet? 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Louise (or Luissa)
> 
> Those who can't do, teach.
> 
> If Townies are hungry, call on Rosie and I will be there instantly.
> 
> Of the flavors Townies have, I have the most flavor of all; plus still Vanilla flavor but not specialized.
> 
> Got that or do you need it in stenotype?
> 
> My suspects and reasons later. Ordering in a sub, feeling faint from hunger. ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the baker or chef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe evil chef
Click to expand...


Kiss my sammich, Avatar.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> lol surely a mistake i wouldnt make .....accidentally now would i?



Why would you intentionally make a mistake?


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Louise (or Luissa)
> 
> Those who can't do, teach.
> 
> If Townies are hungry, call on Rosie and I will be there instantly.
> 
> Of the flavors Townies have, I have the most flavor of all; plus still Vanilla flavor but not specialized.
> 
> Got that or do you need it in stenotype?
> 
> My suspects and reasons later. Ordering in a sub, feeling faint from hunger. ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the baker or chef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nopers. Famous super fast home delivery. Sammiches, not pizza.  Yummy!!
> 
> Would a pizza delivery person necessarily be Mafia?
> 
> "Here's your pepperoni and sausage- with a side of lead!" Blam, Blam!
> 
> I do go on...but I do have to eat big before work because the  product looks and smells so good!
> 
> Can you figure out my job yet?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Scum may be found in pizzerias


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> lol surely a mistake i wouldnt make .....accidentally now would i?



I can see no reason to make a mistake like that on purpose. A mistake that got someone killed last time.

But if you have a reason for it, perhaps you can explain?


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Louise (or Luissa)
> 
> Those who can't do, teach.
> 
> If Townies are hungry, call on Rosie and I will be there instantly.
> 
> Of the flavors Townies have, I have the most flavor of all; plus still Vanilla flavor but not specialized.
> 
> Got that or do you need it in stenotype?
> 
> My suspects and reasons later. Ordering in a sub, feeling faint from hunger. ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the baker or chef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nopers. Famous super fast home delivery. Sammiches, not pizza.  Yummy!!
> 
> Would a pizza delivery person necessarily be Mafia?
> 
> "Here's your pepperoni and sausage- with a side of lead!" Blam, Blam!
> 
> I do go on...but I do have to eat big before work because the  product looks and smells so good!
> 
> Can you figure out my job yet?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You own a restaurant?


----------



## Shaitra

Rosie, I'm hungry.  Can I get a Philly Cheese Steak with fries?


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Rosie, I'm hungry.  Can I get a Philly Cheese Steak with fries?




You have to order through the waitress, just like everybody else, missy....


----------



## RosieS

X





Shaitra said:


> Rosie, I'm hungry.  Can I get a Philly Cheese Steak with fries?



Hot and fresh....






No, Wolfsister, I deliver for a chain of franchise restaurants. Fastest delivery of all!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start



We?


----------



## Grandma

Rosie, can I get a roast beef with hot pepper cheese and brown mustard? And a Coke. 

I need something to munch on while I work out my next list...


----------



## strollingbones

perhaps to divert attention from others...yall should not be eating all those calories or carbs


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> perhaps to divert attention from others...yall should not be eating all those calories or carbs



It's the first thing (besides my pot o' caffiene) that I've had all day.


----------



## RosieS

It is a Slim and it's gourmet, so you are kewl. A little treadmill later and it's all good.

https://www.jimmyjohns.com/menu/#/slims/slim-2-roast-beef/

I LOVE this job!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Jimmy John's is awesome!!


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Jimmy John's is awesome!!



Freaky fast! 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Are we playing or eating?

Hope the mafia doesn't poison the food.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Are we playing or eating?
> 
> Hope the mafia doesn't poison the food.



We're doing both at once. 

Speaking of mafia, who's the town's life insurance salesperson? Seems to me that would be a good themed role for a game full of death.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> I will reiterate; temp votes are a waste of time.
> 
> The rules clearly state *votes can be changed any time.*
> By casting a vote players DO get a somewhat clear stance as to where everyone who voted stands.
> 
> Temp votes are an unnecessary step in the process.



No they can't* if it has reached a majority and Wake closes the thread. *  You seem not to be able to understand that.

Temp votes show who we are voting for but not allowing Wake to close it until we, the Townies are ready.  If you are Mafia, of course you would want Wake to close the thread as soon as there were enough votes, so us Townies could not change our mind.  Or, you just don't understand how it works.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the scum's goal is - to distract and confuse those of us that are townies. If someone isn't sure of who they are going to vote for and the deadline isn't near, what's the big deal? It sure as hell doesn't bother me that they don't throw a name out just to pacify a few. We still have several days before the deadline. For those wanting to rush a vote out, why are you in such a hurry? Do ya'll have something to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> 
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> 
> *Why should a soft vote hold up the game?*
> It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.
Click to expand...


Because Wake can't close the thread and do the lynch if all he has are soft votes! Geez...


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> 
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> 
> *Why should a soft vote hold up the game?*
> It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Wake can't close the thread and do the lynch if all he has are soft votes! Geez...
Click to expand...


But what do "soft votes" really mean? They seem like another opportunity for deceptive players (i.e. scum) to manipulate consensus without commItting. 

Again, it's only the votes beyond those that subject us to hammering that we need to be careful with. Currently any vote that pushes the total to five puts us at risk. Up to that point it doesn't really matter.


----------



## dblack

Grandma said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We?
Click to expand...


Yeah... this is kinda hard to ignore. Obviously it could be a simple mistake, but without much else to go on, simple slips like this can make the difference. Hmmm


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'd like to see EVERYONE'S list and yes I need to provide one.
> 
> Luissa-who the hell knows-welcome
> 
> Mebelle-don't know
> 
> Mani-town vibe, he's giving some good input and suggestions
> 
> dblack-town vibe, very good input and suggestions
> 
> Grandma-my strongest town read
> 
> RosieS-I believe her when she said her role but I wish she wouldn't of, town
> 
> Shaitra-don't know, she's busy and won't be around much but what she has said is leaning townie for me
> 
> Mertex and R.D.-both very aggressively pushing for Avatar-I am suspicious they are targeting their biggest threat-suspicious
> 
> Avatar-I think he's town-my gut
> 
> Ropey-my vote stands but he's given off NO scum vibes so I don't feel comfortable with it, his self sacrificial comments lead me to believe he's the bodyguard
> 
> Strollingbones-her push for Ropey seems like USMB stuff and not game stuff but she strikes me as town
> 
> Aye-why am I letting her annoy me off so much? I have no idea. Suspicious-but it's mostly gut
> 
> So there you have it. I think everyone is town except ACSY, Mertex, RD, Luissa, and mebelle. Luissa and mebelle I don't know. So my team of 3 guess is ACSY,* Mertex, and RD*.
> 
> So OK, I put my neck on the line. The rest of you should as well.
> 
> I'm only leaving my vote on Ropey because I'm not sure who to switch it to of the suspicious ones yet and he's nowhere near a lynch.




You're falling for Avatar's clever accusations, he's very good at it.  I found out the hard way.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we playing or eating?
> 
> Hope the mafia doesn't poison the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing both at once.
> 
> Speaking of mafia, who's the town's life insurance salesperson? Seems to me that would be a good themed role for a game full of death.
Click to expand...


probably the mafia guys.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see EVERYONE'S list and yes I need to provide one.
> 
> Luissa-who the hell knows-welcome
> 
> Mebelle-don't know
> 
> Mani-town vibe, he's giving some good input and suggestions
> 
> dblack-town vibe, very good input and suggestions
> 
> Grandma-my strongest town read
> 
> RosieS-I believe her when she said her role but I wish she wouldn't of, town
> 
> Shaitra-don't know, she's busy and won't be around much but what she has said is leaning townie for me
> 
> Mertex and R.D.-both very aggressively pushing for Avatar-I am suspicious they are targeting their biggest threat-suspicious
> 
> Avatar-I think he's town-my gut
> 
> Ropey-my vote stands but he's given off NO scum vibes so I don't feel comfortable with it, his self sacrificial comments lead me to believe he's the bodyguard
> 
> Strollingbones-her push for Ropey seems like USMB stuff and not game stuff but she strikes me as town
> 
> Aye-why am I letting her annoy me off so much? I have no idea. Suspicious-but it's mostly gut
> 
> So there you have it. I think everyone is town except ACSY, Mertex, RD, Luissa, and mebelle. Luissa and mebelle I don't know. So my team of 3 guess is ACSY,* Mertex, and RD*.
> 
> So OK, I put my neck on the line. The rest of you should as well.
> 
> I'm only leaving my vote on Ropey because I'm not sure who to switch it to of the suspicious ones yet and he's nowhere near a lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're falling for Avatar's clever accusations, he's very good at it.  I found out the hard way.
Click to expand...


You guys really do help me make my arguments. But i am confident wolf can make her own decisions.

Only difference this time is I am trying to teach the scum a lesson.


----------



## Grandma

I

know

how

to

out

the

scum.

I'll

be

back

soon.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> 
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> 
> *Why should a soft vote hold up the game?*
> It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Wake can't close the thread and do the lynch if all he has are soft votes! Geez...
Click to expand...


A soft vote is like sitting on the fence.

The primaries are coming up in my state soon.  
Should I check a box and write beside it 'maybe'?
The Division of Elections would just throw away my 'vote', period.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> Are we playing or eating?
> 
> Hope the mafia doesn't poison the food.



First you complain I do not have a role and am not playing it.

Then when I play my role and people like it, you complain that I am playing the role and not the game.

Which makes you a hypocritical liar.

By your own protestations, liar are Scum.

Therefore,  your lies catch you out and Mertex has been telling us the truth about you all game long.

So in honor of Mertex's truth and your made up BS lies, I 

*Vote: Avatar*

Now as to the other Scum, Bones caught herself out by writing "we".

For the third, I would like more assurances from.Manifold that he isn't Scum.

I temporarily am putting Aye in the third slot, for Scum, depending upon what Mani has to say.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

It's 4:25 in the am here, I have to go to bed. I'll have my list later...


----------



## strollingbones

yal are so damn gullible....simple as that....


----------



## strollingbones

think about this....i get here late.....the vote is going 4 for ropey...4 for mani....so of course i vote for ropey...has nothing to with outside the game.....according to wake, we leave that at the door....
now really people...do you think i am stupid enough to go 'we' without knowing what i am doing....i am trying to keep yall from killing off the townies..which yall seem determined to do....


----------



## Ropey

This game seems to be proceeding faster than I had imagined it would.


----------



## strollingbones

and it is much slower than the first game was....


----------



## Ropey

Grandma said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps to divert attention from others...yall should not be eating all those calories or carbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first thing (besides my pot o' caffiene) that I've had all day.
Click to expand...


I know my coffee is easier to swallow than bone's responses.


----------



## strollingbones

i know coffee addiction when i see it....i assure you ...i do......the hubby not drinking coffee came to a head this am.....he yelled at me for offering to take his plate after breakfast.....

but to the came......vote me out if you must....but you are making a major error.....i will tell you that up front..and this is why townies never win....i would like to be on the winning team this time....
and you should not be drinking diet coke either.....


----------



## Wake

*Good morning everyone. Basically, so long as the final voteaka known as the hammer voteisn't cast, votes can change constantly. Although pseudo-votes aren't counted by game mods because it can get very confusing, they're a way to more safely come to a decision on who to lynch. I'll be online later to tally votes.*


----------



## strollingbones

if we want to save this town we need to take soft drinks out of the schools and have more healthy lunches.....yall seemed to have been raised on diet coke and cheetos....

did yall know that cheetos are developed to be the perfect food?  melt in your mouth...perhaps the perfect comfort food......


----------



## manifold

Wake said:


> _General Rules_
> 
> Do not quote your role PM or any other PM/QT communication from the mod.
> Do not contact any player in or outside of the game about the game.
> Do not use encrypted or hard-to-see text (including "invisible" text, text below the 50% text size option, or text hidden via BBCode (not including spoilered text)).
> *Do not edit or delete posts in this thread*.



 [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

just sayin...


----------



## Ropey

manifold said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Do not quote your role PM or any other PM/QT communication from the mod.
> Do not contact any player in or outside of the game about the game.
> Do not use encrypted or hard-to-see text (including "invisible" text, text below the 50% text size option, or text hidden via BBCode (not including spoilered text)).
> *Do not edit or delete posts in this thread*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
> 
> just sayin...
Click to expand...


Are composition edits not allowed?

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

> -	This game seems to be proceeding faster than I had imagine it would.
> +	This game seems to be proceeding faster than I had imagined it would.



- = Original
+ = Corrected


----------



## Avatar4321

Ropey said:


> This game seems to be proceeding faster than I had imagined it would.



We were through day two in the other game. I was just thinking we are moving slow. I am for taking our time to carefully consider. It just seems like there are some afraid to make a decision. I think I'm guilty of that. Mertex and Rosie have been acting fairly scummy lately imho. They are doing taking things to extremes and learn looking for reasons to kill me simply because I accuse them and trying to create confusion.

Mertex is still pushing the psuedo voting. Rosie goes off on roles despite me saying I was mistaken about the roles meaning anything after wake clarified. And she ignored the bulletproof  comment.

At this point I'm leaning forward Rosie. So *vote: rosie*.

We need to stop being afraid of our shadow.  Take your time but don't be afraid. Otherwise the scum Win.


----------



## strollingbones

rosie does seem eager to go after me...but so do a few of you...ah well...did i mention we need free and better breakfast and lunches in the schools...in this town?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Whatever garbage ya'll have left over from whatever it is you're eating and drinking, make sure you throw it away where it belongs. It's not my favorite thing to go cleaning up after others.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we playing or eating?
> 
> Hope the mafia doesn't poison the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you complain I do not have a role and am not playing it.
> 
> Then when I play my role and people like it, you complain that I am playing the role and not the game.
> 
> Which makes you a hypocritical liar.
> 
> By your own protestations, liar are Scum.
> 
> Therefore,  your lies catch you out and Mertex has been telling us the truth about you all game long.
> 
> So in honor of Mertex's truth and your made up BS lies, I
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Now as to the other Scum, Bones caught herself out by writing "we".
> 
> For the third, I would like more assurances from.Manifold that he isn't Scum.
> 
> *I temporarily am putting Aye in the third slot, for Scum, depending upon what Mani has to say.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


  What's your reason behind the bolded above? 

BTW, it's never a good thing, in this game, to take out a townie, unless you are scum.


----------



## strollingbones

i wished you were preaching to the choir aye.....

i think we need to seriously look at who could be scum....

seems aye is the town janitor.....lol

i hate to see litter....i really encourage people not to use plastics or use fast foods....


----------



## strollingbones

rosie coupled me with mani quick and i am not sure why you come in 3rd....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Yep, I noticed that too. Time will tell even more.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> rosie does seem eager to go after me...but so do a few of you...ah well...did i mention we need free and better breakfast and lunches in the schools...in this town?



She does. It's interesting how the people i am suspicious of all end up voting for me. I'm sure that's just because they all independently came to the conclusion that I'm evil.

Im for better meals in school and higher pay for teachers.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> i wished you were preaching to the choir aye.....
> 
> i think we need to seriously look at who could be scum....
> 
> seems aye is the town janitor.....lol
> 
> i hate to see litter....i really encourage people not to use plastics or use fast foods....



I was thinking garbage collector. Kind of a scummy job. Throw bodies in the back of the truck and take it away... just saying.


----------



## strollingbones

i am just for better overall nutrition .....i would not think garbage man ....they do not pick up litter that i have notice....or could ay just be off 'community service' and had to do the road clean up?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> i am just for better overall nutrition .....i would not think garbage man ....they do not pick up litter that i have notice....or could ay just be off 'community service' and had to do the road clean up?



People who have been incarcerated sometimes do need to do community service as part of probation...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wished you were preaching to the choir aye.....
> 
> i think we need to seriously look at who could be scum....
> 
> seems aye is the town janitor.....lol
> 
> i hate to see litter....i really encourage people not to use plastics or use fast foods....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking garbage collector. Kind of a scummy job. Throw bodies in the back of the truck and take it away... just saying.
Click to expand...


Nope, not on garbage detail. I could mop up their mess left behind though.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This game seems to be proceeding faster than I had imagined it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were through day two in the other game. I was just thinking we are moving slow. I am for taking our time to carefully consider. It just seems like there are some afraid to make a decision. I think I'm guilty of that. Mertex and Rosie have been acting fairly scummy lately imho. They are doing taking things to extremes and learn looking for reasons to kill me simply because I accuse them and trying to create confusion.
> 
> Mertex is still pushing the psuedo voting. Rosie goes off on roles despite me saying I was mistaken about the roles meaning anything after wake clarified. And she ignored the bulletproof  comment.
> 
> At this point I'm leaning forward Rosie. So *vote: rosie*.
> 
> We need to stop being afraid of our shadow.  Take your time but don't be afraid. Otherwise the scum Win.
Click to expand...


Rosie and bones have both popped onto my radar, but I'm just not sure how seriously to take gaffs as in indication of guilt. Shrewd manipulation seems to spell scum more than offhand remarks.


----------



## strollingbones

did you just call me a shrewd manipulator?  really.....*puffs out with pride*


----------



## strollingbones

aye is the town janitor told ya avatar.....they are rarely scummy


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Unvote*


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> 
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> 
> *Why should a soft vote hold up the game?*
> It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Wake can't close the thread and do the lynch if all he has are soft votes! Geez...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A soft vote is like sitting on the fence.
> 
> The primaries are coming up in my state soon.
> Should I check a box and write beside it 'maybe'?
> The Division of Elections would just throw away my 'vote', period.
Click to expand...


If you were voting to lynch someone and they could be taken away  to be lynched as soon as a certain amount of votes were reached, and you weren't sure who the villain was and didn't want to lynch an innocent person, but you were not able to talk to the other people in the town about it except through public media....yeah, maybe you would, to see how many else felt the same way, but I see that you are unable to understand the reason for it, so another explanation for you would just be a waste.  We get it...you don't get it....


----------



## strollingbones

is it just me or does mertex seem kinda bitchy and bossy.....

she is sounding like:


----------



## Mertex

And now....I must go tend to hungry people....geez, I hate my job.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> is it just me or does mertex seem kinda bitchy and bossy.....
> 
> she is sounding like:





Hard-headed people are annoying.....


----------



## strollingbones

o crap i forgot the muffins......they are almond meal muffins.....original recipe is really healthy....i added raisins, honey and a banana...i may need some advice on the baking....i got the nutrients down pat


----------



## Wolfsister77

Guys-I'm going to be away from the computer most of the day.

When I get back I'll have a list and I'll be extracting some information to get to the root of the problem.

Later.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wished you were preaching to the choir aye.....
> 
> i think we need to seriously look at who could be scum....
> 
> seems aye is the town janitor.....lol
> 
> i hate to see litter....i really encourage people not to use plastics or use fast foods....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking garbage collector. Kind of a scummy job. Throw bodies in the back of the truck and take it away... just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not on garbage detail. I could mop up their mess left behind though.
Click to expand...


So you say.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> And now....I must go tend to hungry people....geez, I hate my job.



You and rosie both tending to hungry people. hmmm


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Guys-I'm going to be away from the computer most of the day.
> 
> When I get back I'll have a list and I'll be extracting some information to get to the root of the problem.
> 
> Later.



Sounds good. We will try not to start the lynchings without you.

So we all agree it's wolf, right? jk


----------



## strollingbones

hmm dont mistake knowing what people should eat with tending to them....


----------



## Luissa

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need our permission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just vote here, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
Click to expand...



I can't bold on the app.  

Can I just post "bold" before my vote?


----------



## Luissa

I think bones made it obvious, so we wouldn't suspect her.


----------



## Avatar4321

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just vote here, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
Click to expand...


Have to ask wake about that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just vote here, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
Click to expand...


Do you have to use the app? You could try it on the webpage. Make sure you read the first few posts Wake put up on how to get votes posted as well.


----------



## manifold

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just vote here, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
Click to expand...


you can't type [_b_] and [_/b_] (sans the underscores)?


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can't type [_b_] and [_/b_] (sans the underscores)?
Click to expand...


It's possible, but it is cumbersome on mobile.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't type [_b_] and [_/b_] (sans the underscores)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible, but it is cumbersome on mobile.
Click to expand...


It's not possible at all on mine that i can figure out. But the bold function does work. Go figure.


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just vote here, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
Click to expand...

Works for me or you could ask Wake to edit and bold for you


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.7​**&#8220;You know my method. It is founded upon the observation of trifles.&#8221; *​

*Not Voting (4):* _Ropey, Luissa, Mebelle60, AyeCantSeeYou_

*Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma, RosieS_
*Ropey (3):* _manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
*R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_
*RosieS (1):* _Avatar4321_



*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
*~* Please lmk if votes were missed. 
*~* I'm intentionally not "thanking" most posts because it could affect our game.
*~* Editing posts is definitely against the rules, because clever Scum could abuse it, or clever Town. Normally all players cannot edit, but here we can even though it's not fine. I can also view every edit. If it's not too much trouble, please don't edit your posts. I won't modkill you for it, but please don't make it a habit everyone. No worries. Thank you for your patience.    [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]    [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
*~* Also, you don't need to post: *"Vote: Unvote."* All you need to do to take back your vote is one *"Unvote."*     [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
*~* You may do that, or make it large, or anything you think will make sure I notice it. An @mention would be fine, too. Also, Luissa, if you have any questions please ask in-thread; we'll fill you in on how the game works as best we can.     [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]
*~* Reads Lists are crucial in Mafia. Best to compare notes.
*~* Scum always needs Town paranoid, in order for Town to do its work for them.


----------



## Avatar4321

I sure know how to make enemies.


----------



## strollingbones

i have to go out...we need 'honey bee healthy' for tomorrow.....but i still do not think avatar is scum...


----------



## dblack

Ok... read list time:

Probably Town: no reason for suspicion
  Grandma
  Wolfsister77
  CafeAuLait
  Mebelle60

Neutral: vaguely shifty, but everybody is worried about getting lynched.
  Shaitra
  Mertex
  RD
  Ropey

Got me wondering:
  Strollingbones (the 'we' gaff may have just been a mistake, or a telling slip)
  Rosie (likewise with the roles mixup)
  manifold - seems to be siding with Avi and SB, but that could be paranoia.. if they join avi in voting for Rosie, or likewise Avi joins them in voting for Ropey, my 'wondering' might get louder.
  Avatar - this was my first vote and I've seen no reason to swap, but I'm by no means sure. He sings like a townie. But then, he does do that. 
  AyeCantSeeYou - not sure what the self-voting business was all about.

Probably Scum:
  no one qualifies yet.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> i have to go out...we need 'honey bee healthy' for tomorrow.....but i still do not think avatar is scum...



Well, you shouldn't think I am scum. Because I am not.

I just to teach the scum a lesson and make sure our children grow up wiser than we did.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Ok... read list time:
> 
> Probably Town: no reason for suspicion
> Grandma
> Wolfsister77
> CafeAuLait
> Mebelle60
> 
> Neutral: vaguely shifty, but everybody is worried about getting lynched.
> Shaitra
> Mertex
> RD
> Ropey
> 
> Got me wondering:
> Strollingbones (the 'we' gaff may have just been a mistake, or a telling slip)
> Rosie (likewise with the roles mixup)
> manifold - seems to be siding with Avi and SB, but that could be paranoia.. if they join avi in voting for Rosie, or likewise Avi joins them in voting for Ropey, my 'wondering' might get louder.
> Avatar - this was my first vote and I've seen no reason to swap, but I'm by no means sure. He sings like a townie. But then, he does do that.
> AyeCantSeeYou - not sure what the self-voting business was all about.
> 
> Probably Scum:
> no one qualifies yet.



If the mob goes toward Ropey, I might consider voting for him if they give me a good reason. My inclination is not at the moment. 

You are playing this well, much like last time. You weren't scum before, but maybe...


----------



## strollingbones

his tready posting.....note he doesnt really post that much and has revealed nothing about his townie role..why cause he is scum


----------



## Avatar4321

I have to say, this game is a fascinating study in psychology.


----------



## strollingbones

mob psychology?


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> his tready posting.....note he doesnt really post that much and has revealed nothing about his townie role..why cause he is scum



The LAST thing we want to do is reveal our townie roles. That would pretty much hand the game to the scum. At the very least we don't want any townie roles acknowledged until _after_ the roleblocker is lynched. Otherwise, we'll be dead in the water.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> mob psychology?



Among other things.

So there are 5 people voting for me right now. Four of them I've pointed out are my top 4 choices. Not sure if that had any influence. But with 5 of our targeting me, what do you think the odds are that at least one of them is the scum? More than 1/3 chance at least one of them is scum.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> I have to say, this game is a fascinating study in psychology.



From wikipedia: 



> Dmitry Davidoff (Russian: &#1044;&#1084;&#1080;&#769;&#1090;&#1088;&#1080;&#1081; &#1044;&#1072;&#1074;&#1099;&#769;&#1076;&#1086;&#1074;, Dmitriy Davydov) is generally acknowledged as the game's creator. He dates the first game to spring 1986 at the Psychology Department of Moscow State University, spreading to classrooms, dorms, and summer camps of Moscow University.[4][Note 1] Wired attributes the creation to Davidoff but dates the first game to 1987,[5] with 1986 being the year in which Davidoff was starting the work which would produce Mafia. He developed the game to combine psychology research with his duties teaching high school students.


----------



## strollingbones

if i dont go get this...he will kill me......it has a calming effect on bees and they are removing a hive from a soffitt?  

everyone can pretend to be something..after all its a town.....


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> his tready posting.....note he doesnt really post that much and has revealed nothing about his townie role..why cause he is scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LAST thing we want to do is reveal our townie roles. That would pretty much hand the game to the scum. At the very least we don't want any townie roles acknowledged until _after_ the roleblocker is lynched. Otherwise, we'll be dead in the water.
Click to expand...


I agree. I think i've probably revealed to much, but i thought I caught someone. I was wrong then.

It's precisely this reasoning that made me start suspecting rosie. She revealed herself to be a vanilla townie early on and hinted she could be bulletproof (there are no bulletproofs this game, but I had to double check that before i realized that myself). 

Why hint you may be bullet proof? It's not to get the scum not to target you. It's to get the townies _not_ to lynch you.

I may be wrong, but it just doesn't jive with me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> his tready posting.....note he doesnt really post that much and has revealed nothing about his townie role..why cause he is scum



and could also be ignoring most of our posts.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

I changed my vote this morning.

*VOTE:No Vote*


----------



## Avatar4321

I've told you guys my reasoning for Rosie at the moment. Anyone got a reason why I shouldn't vote for her and instead vote for someone else? Im all ears. I want to vote for the scum. Persuade me if you think she isn't. And if she is, then why not join the vote?


----------



## Avatar4321

Also, so you know. I fully expect to be dead relatively quickly in this game. Either because you guys lynch me or because the scum kills me. I am playing to win it for the townies, but I am aware of the distrust some have for me. If I am wrong about Rosie, either the scum will take me out tonight or you guys will likely lynch me tomorrow. But I can promise you, I am not the scum. 

If I am wrong about Rosie and you do waste your lynch on me tomorrow (assuming you dont lynch me today), I fear the scum will have an advantage on us. Unless someone else can provide a good candidate for lynching.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> mob psychology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among other things.
> 
> So there are 5 people voting for me right now. Four of them I've pointed out are my top 4 choices. Not sure if that had any influence. But with 5 of our targeting me, what do you think the odds are that at least one of them is the scum? More than 1/3 chance at least one of them is scum.
Click to expand...


Unless you're mafia, then it's close to a zero percent chance.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> o crap i forgot the muffins......they are almond meal muffins.....original recipe is really healthy....i added raisins, honey and a banana...i may need some advice on the baking....i got the nutrients down pat




Hmmmm, sounds just like what a Mafia Scum might say.  I hear they love muffins, hmmmm.

That little note about "needing advice on the baking" sounds like code talk, to me...hmmm.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> I've told you guys my reasoning for Rosie at the moment. Anyone got a reason why I shouldn't vote for her and instead vote for someone else? Im all ears. I want to vote for the scum. Persuade me if you think she isn't. And if she is, then why not join the vote?



Yeah, I hear you. And both that, and SB's slip _could_ mean something. My first read was that what she said, while somewhat confusing, was just a suggestion that we should keep the scum guessing as to our roles. She threw 'bulletproof' in there as an example of what her role could be - without considering it wasn't actually an assigned role in this iterationj.

That's just one possibility. It's also possible you're exactly right, and that's why she's on my list. I could vote for anyone in my FOS list at this point. None of them are sure bets, but it's getting hard to wade through all the paranoia and defensiveness.


----------



## Mertex

dblack said:


> Ok... read list time:
> 
> Probably Town: no reason for suspicion
> Grandma
> Wolfsister77
> *CafeAuLait*
> Mebelle60
> 
> Neutral: vaguely shifty, but everybody is worried about getting lynched.
> Shaitra
> Mertex
> RD
> Ropey
> 
> Got me wondering:
> Strollingbones (the 'we' gaff may have just been a mistake, or a telling slip)
> Rosie (likewise with the roles mixup)
> manifold - seems to be siding with Avi and SB, but that could be paranoia.. if they join avi in voting for Rosie, or likewise Avi joins them in voting for Ropey, my 'wondering' might get louder.
> Avatar - this was my first vote and I've seen no reason to swap, but I'm by no means sure. He sings like a townie. But then, he does do that.
> AyeCantSeeYou - not sure what the self-voting business was all about.
> 
> Probably Scum:
> no one qualifies yet.



CafeAuLait is no longer in the game....Luissa replaced her, and I agree, she sounds townie to me too.


----------



## strollingbones

what happen to cafe?


----------



## strollingbones

Best times to watch May 23-24 meteor shower! | Tonight | EarthSky

and this new diet change?  

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-fat-lie-ve-fed-162400980.html?soc_src=copy


----------



## Luissa

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] 
I am voting for Avatar. 
*Vote: Avatar4321*

Do we only vote for one person?


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> Best times to watch May 23-24 meteor shower! | Tonight | EarthSky
> 
> and this new diet change?
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-fat-lie-ve-fed-162400980.html?soc_src=copy




Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. We are headed to my brother's lake place north of here and it's not near the city. Perfect place to watch the meteor shower. I am excited. 
I already planned on sitting outside tonight for awhile.


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't type [_b_] and [_/b_] (sans the underscores)?
Click to expand...



Shhh! Don't be so logical.


----------



## RosieS

Five votes for unpopular Avatar and he is the only one to vote to lynch me, popular Rosie -and demand others hop on his bandwagon.

If that isn't diversion away from Scum, I dunno what is. 

If you do not feel manipulated by Avatar, you sure  the heck ought to. What IS this, High School all over again? 

In other news, Bones is the Dietician and Aye is the Janitor -to add to Avatar's Teacher and my Jimmy John's Driver roles.

Who else we got out there?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

Luissa said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> I am voting for Avatar.
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat



*You may only vote for one person at a time. However, you may change your vote as many times as you wish before the final vote is cast. Voting for someone you find most suspicious is how Mafia is normally played. However, casting a vote on someone may also be used as a bluff, to psych out and make your target nervous under pressure, to get him or her talking more. It also stimulates discussion which can then be sifted through for slips, tells, and other information for analysis on one's alignment.*


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> I am voting for Avatar.
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat



You can always change your vote before the final hammer  vote is cast.  But only one vote per round will count, your final vote 

Make it read..*vote= ----* to be counted, I know you can't bold but vote= will make it clearer for Wake I think


----------



## Luissa

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to use the app? You could try it on the webpage. Make sure you read the first few posts Wake put up on how to get votes posted as well.
Click to expand...



I can on my phone, but it is a bitch. I will figure something out so it easier for everyone. I never use my lap top anymore.


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> I am voting for Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always change your vote before the final hammer  vote is cast.  But only one vote per round will count, your final vote
> 
> 
> 
> Make it read..*vote= ----* to be counted, I know you can't bold but vote= will make it clearer for Wake I think
Click to expand...



Thanks, I will edit.


----------



## Luissa

Wake said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> I am voting for Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You may only vote for one person at a time. However, you may change your vote as many times as you wish before the final vote is cast. Voting for someone you find most suspicious is how Mafia is normally played. However, casting a vote on someone may also be used as a bluff, to psych out and make your target nervous under pressure, to get him or her talking more. It also stimulates discussion which can then be sifted through for slips, tells, and other information for analysis on one's alignment.*
Click to expand...



And we guess people's jobs? 

I think I am going to hold off for a bit, and read thru the posts this afternoon while relaxing up at the lake this afternoon. I will attempt to get up to speed so I don't have to ask so many questions. lol 

But as of right now my money is on Avatar or Bones. I think she made the intentional gaffe for a reason.


----------



## Avatar4321

Luissa said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> I am voting for Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanked by Rat in the Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You may only vote for one person at a time. However, you may change your vote as many times as you wish before the final vote is cast. Voting for someone you find most suspicious is how Mafia is normally played. However, casting a vote on someone may also be used as a bluff, to psych out and make your target nervous under pressure, to get him or her talking more. It also stimulates discussion which can then be sifted through for slips, tells, and other information for analysis on one's alignment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And we guess people's jobs?
> 
> I think I am going to hold off for a bit, and read thru the posts this afternoon while relaxing up at the lake this afternoon. I will attempt to get up to speed so I don't have to ask so many questions. lol
> 
> But as of right now my money is on Avatar or Bones. I think she made the intentional gaffe for a reason.
Click to expand...


Is it a gaffe jf it's intentional?


----------



## Avatar4321

Luissa said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> I am voting for Avatar.
> *Vote: Avatar4321*
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?



Interesting. Don't say much then vote with the mob. I'll have to keep my eyes on you


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Five votes for unpopular Avatar and he is the only one to vote to lynch me, popular Rosie -and demand others hop on his bandwagon.
> 
> If that isn't diversion away from Scum, I dunno what is.
> 
> If you do not feel manipulated by Avatar, you sure  the heck ought to. What IS this, High School all over again?
> 
> In other news, Bones is the Dietician and Aye is the Janitor -to add to Avatar's Teacher and my Jimmy John's Driver roles.
> 
> Who else we got out there?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I'm not manipulating anyone. If I was would they be mobbing me?

The truth tends to be unpopular. Remember that all three remaining scum voted together in the first round last game. So where are th scum more likely to be, me alone or with the group with pitch forks?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I don't believe Avatar is scum. Just because he was in the last game does not mean he is in this one. He hasn't posted anything as of yet to make me believe he was given the same role again. To vote for him just because of his role in the last game is just stupid. It may make sense to some of you, but it doesn't to me. A couple of you (Mertex and Rosie) came out with guns blazing at him. That makes ME suspicious of YOU! Trying to confuse players with temp votes/pseudo votes is also highly suspicious when it keeps getting brought up day after day, time after time. Attacking people for not wanting to use that is also suspicious. Just because one person likes it (namely the one that brought it up in the first place - Mertex) doesn't mean everyone else will. Having a bitchy attitude in this game - the two named above - also makes you both highly suspicious. Give me a reason to not suspect either one of you, and you'll be off my list. Until then, you're both on it.

*VOTE: RosieS*


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I don't believe Avatar is scum. Just because he was in the last game does not mean he is in this one. He hasn't posted anything as of yet to make me believe he was given the same role again. To vote for him just because of his role in the last game is just stupid. It may make sense to some of you, but it doesn't to me. A couple of you (Mertex and Rosie) came out with guns blazing at him. That makes ME suspicious of YOU! Trying to confuse players with temp votes/pseudo votes is also highly suspicious when it keeps getting brought up day after day, time after time. Attacking people for not wanting to use that is also suspicious. Just because one person likes it (namely the one that brought it up in the first place - Mertex) doesn't mean everyone else will. Having a bitchy attitude in this game - the two named above - also makes you both highly suspicious. Give me a reason to not suspect either one of you, and you'll be off my list. Until then, you're both on it.
> 
> *VOTE: RosieS*



Easy-peasy.

Just open up your eyes. My votes have been all over the place. If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't. 

And I am not Bossy like Godmothers would be.

You wanna know who is? You. 

That is why I suspect you of being Scum.

You only reinforce it by being Bossy scummy. Thought so before and  even more now.

You could not be more different than Wolfsister. She is  innocent Town personified.

YOU sure ain't.

Better bitchy than Bossy Godmother any day.

You give me tons of reasons to bitch you out. Mertex don't.

So put the Bossy where the sun don't shine, Scum.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

I only have a minute but I gotta ask, why are you guys voting for Avatar? Do you realize he has 6 votes and how close that is to a lynch?

Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma, RosieS, and Luissa

RosieS, R.D., Mertex-you three are pushing the hardest. And are the most suspicious to me because of it.

Avatar is not scum. His posts scream town. 

He's the biggest threat to scum IMO and therefore should not be lynched on the first day. He's a very good player. Suspect him or not, you have to admit that. 

I realize if he goes down and is scum, I totally screwed myself. I also realize if he goes down and is the Godfather I might as well never play this game again, LOL.

I'm willing to take that chance.

*Vote: RosieS*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh sure, I vote for Rosie right after she makes a post about me being town.

Figures.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh sure, I vote for Rosie right after she makes a post about me being town.
> 
> Figures.



If you have an alternative  then I am game. I could be wrong about Rosie. But my gut says I've got scum voting for me.

We need 8 votes so if more than two aren't voting for me I'll be dead shortly


----------



## strollingbones

hmmmmm its not looking good for you avatar


----------



## strollingbones

i still think ropey should be the first to go...but i will go with rosie....


if it save avatar....

*vote:  rosie *


----------



## strollingbones

look for the other two to defend rosie....the other two scum...

<----feels all mccarthy


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Easy-peasy.
> 
> Just open up your eyes. My votes have been all over the place. If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't.
> 
> And I am not Bossy like Godmothers would be.
> 
> You wanna know who is? You.
> 
> That is why I suspect you of being Scum.
> 
> You only reinforce it by being Bossy scummy. Thought so before and  even more now.
> 
> You could not be more different than Wolfsister. She is  innocent Town personified.
> 
> YOU sure ain't.
> 
> Better bitchy than Bossy Godmother any day.
> 
> You give me tons of reasons to bitch you out. Mertex don't.
> 
> So put the Bossy where the sun don't shine, Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



  

Not once did you try and defend yourself in that response. Scum personified! They'll try and change the subject/turn the conversation to the other person intentionally to try and take the focus off of them. 

All of us townies need to take note of this!


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy.
> 
> Just open up your eyes. My votes have been all over the place. If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't.
> 
> And I am not Bossy like Godmothers would be.
> 
> You wanna know who is? You.
> 
> That is why I suspect you of being Scum.
> 
> You only reinforce it by being Bossy scummy. Thought so before and  even more now.
> 
> You could not be more different than Wolfsister. She is  innocent Town personified.
> 
> YOU sure ain't.
> 
> Better bitchy than Bossy Godmother any day.
> 
> You give me tons of reasons to bitch you out. Mertex don't.
> 
> So put the Bossy where the sun don't shine, Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did you try and defend yourself in that response. Scum personified! They'll try and change the subject/turn the conversation to the other person intentionally to try and take the focus off of them.
> 
> All of us townies need to take note of this!
Click to expand...


Bossy, Bossy.

From the get-go you have defended your minion, Avatar. EVERY time.

I have not defended Mertex. Not even once. I am not scummy just for agreeing with her.

Avatar being taken out leaves YOU more exposed..

Dunno who you think you are fooling, Godmother Scum.

Tell everyone what to do some more and prove it truer.

Double dawg dare ya.


Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy.
> 
> Just open up your eyes. My votes have been all over the place. If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't.
> 
> And I am not Bossy like Godmothers would be.
> 
> You wanna know who is? You.
> 
> That is why I suspect you of being Scum.
> 
> You only reinforce it by being Bossy scummy. Thought so before and  even more now.
> 
> You could not be more different than Wolfsister. She is  innocent Town personified.
> 
> YOU sure ain't.
> 
> Better bitchy than Bossy Godmother any day.
> 
> You give me tons of reasons to bitch you out. Mertex don't.
> 
> So put the Bossy where the sun don't shine, Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did you try and defend yourself in that response. Scum personified! They'll try and change the subject/turn the conversation to the other person intentionally to try and take the focus off of them.
> 
> All of us townies need to take note of this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bossy, Bossy.
> 
> From the get-go you have defended your minion, Avatar. EVERY time.
> 
> I have not defended Mertex. Not even once. I am not scummy just for agreeing with her.
> 
> Avatar being taken out leaves YOU more exposed..
> 
> Dunno who you think you are fooling, Godmother Scum.
> 
> Tell everyone what to do some more and prove it truer.
> 
> Double dawg dare ya.
> 
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I have minions now!?!?!?


----------



## dblack

Dammit, dammit, dammit... it seems like deja vu all over again (with Avi leading us down a "Rosie" path....), but I'm having a hard time resisting. Read a certain way, it did sound like she was trying to bluff, and screwed up.

My working theory has been that mani, sb and Avi are the scum, and that they will end up voting together. Remains to be seen. If mani jumps on the Rosie bandwagon, I'll be _very_ suspicious. The other thing haunting me - Avi has six votes now. And yet no one is hammering him. If he was town, it's very likely he'd be gone already. Once it gets that close, the scum have every incentive to jump in and finish him off. The fact that things are stalling (and that some players are eager to divert the mob) so close to a majority tells me we may be on the right track.


----------



## Ropey

I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion. 

Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit... it seems like deja vu all over again (with Avi leading us down a "Rosie" path....), but I'm having a hard time resisting. Read a certain way, it did sound like she was trying to bluff, and screwed up.
> 
> My working theory has been that mani, sb and Avi are the scum, and that they will end up voting together. Remains to be seen. If mani jumps on the Rosie bandwagon, I'll be _very_ suspicious. The other thing haunting me - Avi has six votes now. And yet no one is hammering him. If he was town, it's very likely he'd be gone already. Once it gets that close, the scum have every incentive to jump in and finish him off. The fact that things are stalling (and that some players are eager to divert the mob) so close to a majority tells me we may be on the right track.



The scum can't hammer me because they are already voting for me


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I don't believe Avatar is scum. Just because he was in the last game does not mean he is in this one. He hasn't posted anything as of yet to make me believe he was given the same role again. To vote for him just because of his role in the last game is just stupid. It may make sense to some of you, but it doesn't to me. A couple of you (Mertex and Rosie) *came out with guns blazing at him*. That makes ME suspicious of YOU! Trying to confuse players with temp votes/pseudo votes is also highly suspicious when it keeps getting brought up day after day, time after time. Attacking people for not wanting to use that is also suspicious. Just because one person likes it (namely the one that brought it up in the first place - Mertex) doesn't mean everyone else will. Having a bitchy attitude in this game - the two named above - also makes you both highly suspicious. Give me a reason to not suspect either one of you, and you'll be off my list. Until then, you're both on it.
> 
> *VOTE: RosieS*



Quit lying.  I voted for MeBelle long time before I voted for Avatar.  What are you, his accomplice?  Are you one of his goons?  Calling something so simple as the Temp vote "suspicious" just makes you more suspicious.  And, now I'm suspicious of you, because Avatar is very good controlling his goons and it looks like he's roped you in pretty good.


----------



## Ropey

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy.
> 
> *Just open up your eyes. My votes have been all over the place. If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't.
> *
> And I am not Bossy like Godmothers would be.
> 
> You wanna know who is? You.
> 
> That is why I suspect you of being Scum.
> 
> You only reinforce it by being Bossy scummy. Thought so before and  even more now.
> 
> You could not be more different than Wolfsister. She is  innocent Town personified.
> 
> YOU sure ain't.
> 
> Better bitchy than Bossy Godmother any day.
> 
> You give me tons of reasons to bitch you out. Mertex don't.
> 
> So put the Bossy where the sun don't shine, Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did you try and defend yourself in that response. Scum personified! They'll try and change the subject/turn the conversation to the other person intentionally to try and take the focus off of them.
> 
> All of us townies need to take note of this!
Click to expand...


I see a pretty valid defense there at this early point in the game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy.
> 
> Just open up your eyes. My votes have been all over the place. If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't.
> 
> And I am not Bossy like Godmothers would be.
> 
> You wanna know who is? You.
> 
> That is why I suspect you of being Scum.
> 
> You only reinforce it by being Bossy scummy. Thought so before and  even more now.
> 
> You could not be more different than Wolfsister. She is  innocent Town personified.
> 
> YOU sure ain't.
> 
> Better bitchy than Bossy Godmother any day.
> 
> You give me tons of reasons to bitch you out. Mertex don't.
> 
> So put the Bossy where the sun don't shine, Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did you try and defend yourself in that response. Scum personified! They'll try and change the subject/turn the conversation to the other person intentionally to try and take the focus off of them.
> 
> All of us townies need to take note of this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bossy, Bossy.
> 
> From the get-go you have defended your minion, Avatar. EVERY time.
> 
> I have not defended Mertex. Not even once. I am not scummy just for agreeing with her.
> 
> Avatar being taken out leaves YOU more exposed..
> 
> Dunno who you think you are fooling, Godmother Scum.
> 
> Tell everyone what to do some more and prove it truer.
> 
> Double dawg dare ya.
> 
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Where did I say you defended Mertex? I don't believe I have. But, once again, you have failed to defend yourself. You are still trying to turn the conversation back on me, which I see right away. Nice try, but a big . 

BTW, I really do not care what you think of me one iota. You, on the other hand, do seem to care what others think of you and go into 'attack' mode.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I only have a minute but I gotta ask, why are you guys voting for Avatar? Do you realize he has 6 votes and how close that is to a lynch?
> 
> Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma, RosieS, and Luissa
> 
> RosieS, R.D., Mertex-you three are pushing the hardest. And are the most suspicious to me because of it.
> 
> Avatar is not scum. His posts scream town.
> 
> He's the biggest threat to scum IMO and therefore should not be lynched on the first day. He's a very good player. Suspect him or not, you have to admit that.
> 
> I realize if he goes down and is scum, I totally screwed myself. I also realize if he goes down and is the Godfather I might as well never play this game again, LOL.
> 
> I'm willing to take that chance.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*



Wolfsister, Avatar is very good at making Townies feel safe and that he is innocent, and apparently you are buying it just like I did the last time.   I was surprised at how well he played me and I see the same methods being applied.  If he turns out to be Townie, you can lynch me next, because I will admit then, that I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Mertex

dblack said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit... it seems like deja vu all over again (with Avi leading us down a "Rosie" path....), but I'm having a hard time resisting. Read a certain way, it did sound like she was trying to bluff, and screwed up.
> 
> My working theory has been that mani, sb and Avi are the scum, and that they will end up voting together. Remains to be seen. If mani jumps on the Rosie bandwagon, I'll be _very_ suspicious. The other thing haunting me - Avi has six votes now. And yet no one is hammering him. If he was town, it's very likely he'd be gone already. Once it gets that close, the scum have every incentive to jump in and finish him off. The fact that things are stalling (and that some players are eager to divert the mob) so close to a majority tells me we may be on the right track.




That's a very good observation.  More convincing evidence that he is Scum.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion.
> 
> Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.




She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a minute but I gotta ask, why are you guys voting for Avatar? Do you realize he has 6 votes and how close that is to a lynch?
> 
> Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma, RosieS, and Luissa
> 
> RosieS, R.D., Mertex-you three are pushing the hardest. And are the most suspicious to me because of it.
> 
> Avatar is not scum. His posts scream town.
> 
> He's the biggest threat to scum IMO and therefore should not be lynched on the first day. He's a very good player. Suspect him or not, you have to admit that.
> 
> I realize if he goes down and is scum, I totally screwed myself. I also realize if he goes down and is the Godfather I might as well never play this game again, LOL.
> 
> I'm willing to take that chance.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, Avatar is very good at making Townies feel safe and that he is innocent, and apparently you are buying it just like I did the last time.   I was surprised at how well he played me and I see the same methods being applied.  If he turns out to be Townie, you can lynch me next, because I will admit then, that I don't know what I'm doing.
Click to expand...


Indeed. The manipulation is constant. And works to some extent, but not as well as last time.

He is the frontman for Godmother Aye.

Lynch me if you must, but I will not tell everyone what they should or must do.

That is all Avatar and Aye's way of running the Town

Which is what Scum do...run the town to the lynch rope.

It is happening again.

Regards from.Rosie


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, dammit, dammit... it seems like deja vu all over again (with Avi leading us down a "Rosie" path....), but I'm having a hard time resisting. Read a certain way, it did sound like she was trying to bluff, and screwed up.
> 
> My working theory has been that mani, sb and Avi are the scum, and that they will end up voting together. Remains to be seen. If mani jumps on the Rosie bandwagon, I'll be _very_ suspicious. The other thing haunting me - Avi has six votes now. And yet no one is hammering him. If he was town, it's very likely he'd be gone already. Once it gets that close, the scum have every incentive to jump in and finish him off. The fact that things are stalling (and that some players are eager to divert the mob) so close to a majority tells me we may be on the right track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scum can't hammer me because they are already voting for me
Click to expand...


Well, that's the thing - with the possible exception of Rosie, I'm pretty confident none of them are scum - they're the towniest of the townies so far. If Rosie _is_ scum, that leaves two others and that's all it would take to finish you off - assuming you're town.

As I said, I'm torn. Your arguments make sense. But the strategy situation smells fishy. 

Anyway, I'm entertaining friends tonight and won't be checking in again until late. Since things seem to be at a precipice, and I don't want to go over edge unawares, I'm going to unvote for now. I'm still leaning toward Avi. If not him, probably Rosie. It looks like it's one or the other. But we still have time.

*Unvote*


----------



## dblack

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a minute but I gotta ask, why are you guys voting for Avatar? Do you realize he has 6 votes and how close that is to a lynch?
> 
> Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma, RosieS, and Luissa
> 
> RosieS, R.D., Mertex-you three are pushing the hardest. And are the most suspicious to me because of it.
> 
> Avatar is not scum. His posts scream town.
> 
> He's the biggest threat to scum IMO and therefore should not be lynched on the first day. He's a very good player. Suspect him or not, you have to admit that.
> 
> I realize if he goes down and is scum, I totally screwed myself. I also realize if he goes down and is the Godfather I might as well never play this game again, LOL.
> 
> I'm willing to take that chance.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, Avatar is very good at making Townies feel safe and that he is innocent, and apparently you are buying it just like I did the last time.   I was surprised at how well he played me and I see the same methods being applied.  If he turns out to be Townie, you can lynch me next, because I will admit then, that I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. The manipulation is constant. And works to some extent, but not as well as last time.
> 
> He is the frontman for Godmother Aye.
> 
> Lynch me if you must, but I will not tell everyone what they should or must do.
> 
> That is all Avatar and Aye's way of running the Town
> 
> Which is what Scum do...run the town to the lynch rope.
> 
> *It is happening again.*
> 
> Regards from.Rosie
Click to expand...


Heh.. yeah. That song keeps playing in the back of my head as well. But what DID you mean with the 'bulletproof' comment? Was it just a 'senior moment'. You have some 'splainin to do.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a minute but I gotta ask, why are you guys voting for Avatar? Do you realize he has 6 votes and how close that is to a lynch?
> 
> Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma, RosieS, and Luissa
> 
> RosieS, R.D., Mertex-you three are pushing the hardest. And are the most suspicious to me because of it.
> 
> Avatar is not scum. His posts scream town.
> 
> He's the biggest threat to scum IMO and therefore should not be lynched on the first day. He's a very good player. Suspect him or not, you have to admit that.
> 
> I realize if he goes down and is scum, I totally screwed myself. I also realize if he goes down and is the Godfather I might as well never play this game again, LOL.
> 
> I'm willing to take that chance.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, Avatar is very good at making Townies feel safe and that he is innocent, and apparently you are buying it just like I did the last time.   I was surprised at how well he played me and I see the same methods being applied.  If he turns out to be Townie, you can lynch me next, because I will admit then, that I don't know what I'm doing.
Click to expand...


Have the cop investigate me. I'm half tempted to let you lynch me. It would prove I'm innocent and demonstrate the scum already voted for me.


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion.
> 
> Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
Click to expand...


A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick. 

It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary. 

So, I questioned it.


----------



## RosieS

dblack said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, Avatar is very good at making Townies feel safe and that he is innocent, and apparently you are buying it just like I did the last time.   I was surprised at how well he played me and I see the same methods being applied.  If he turns out to be Townie, you can lynch me next, because I will admit then, that I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The manipulation is constant. And works to some extent, but not as well as last time.
> 
> He is the frontman for Godmother Aye.
> 
> Lynch me if you must, but I will not tell everyone what they should or must do.
> 
> That is all Avatar and Aye's way of running the Town
> 
> Which is what Scum do...run the town to the lynch rope.
> 
> *It is happening again.*
> 
> Regards from.Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh.. yeah. That song keeps playing in the back of my head as well. But what DID you mean with the 'bulletproof' comment? Was it just a 'senior moment'. You have some 'splainin to do.
Click to expand...


 I didn't look at the list and see that that was not part of us any more. I just assumed. 

And you know what happens when you assume.

Thanks for asking.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy.
> 
> Just open up your eyes. My votes have been all over the place. If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't.
> 
> And I am not Bossy like Godmothers would be.
> 
> You wanna know who is? You.
> 
> That is why I suspect you of being Scum.
> 
> You only reinforce it by being Bossy scummy. Thought so before and  even more now.
> 
> You could not be more different than Wolfsister. She is  innocent Town personified.
> 
> YOU sure ain't.
> 
> Better bitchy than Bossy Godmother any day.
> 
> You give me tons of reasons to bitch you out. Mertex don't.
> 
> So put the Bossy where the sun don't shine, Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did you try and defend yourself in that response. Scum personified! They'll try and change the subject/turn the conversation to the other person intentionally to try and take the focus off of them.
> 
> All of us townies need to take note of this!
Click to expand...


Butshe did...._If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't. _

Since every townie has to rely on posts to try to decide who might be least trustworthy, it's always poss. a mistake will be made. But those casting votes just to save someone does raise suspicion.  

Avi could be right that scum is voting for him, but fact is so are town, so he could be wrong 

His  defense is either it has to be scum or we are  too dumb to understand his posts.  SB tends to have the same strategy


----------



## Avatar4321

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion.
> 
> Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
Click to expand...


Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy.
> 
> Just open up your eyes. My votes have been all over the place. If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't.
> 
> And I am not Bossy like Godmothers would be.
> 
> You wanna know who is? You.
> 
> That is why I suspect you of being Scum.
> 
> You only reinforce it by being Bossy scummy. Thought so before and  even more now.
> 
> You could not be more different than Wolfsister. She is  innocent Town personified.
> 
> YOU sure ain't.
> 
> Better bitchy than Bossy Godmother any day.
> 
> You give me tons of reasons to bitch you out. Mertex don't.
> 
> So put the Bossy where the sun don't shine, Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did you try and defend yourself in that response. Scum personified! They'll try and change the subject/turn the conversation to the other person intentionally to try and take the focus off of them.
> 
> All of us townies need to take note of this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Butshe did...._If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't. _
> 
> Since every townie has to rely on posts to try to decide who might be least trustworthy, it's always poss. a mistake will be made. But those casting votes just to save someone does raise suspicion.
> 
> Avi could be right that scum is voting for him, but fact is so are town, so he could be wrong
> 
> His  defense is either it has to be scum or we are  too dumb to understand his posts.  SB tends to have the same strategy
Click to expand...


I don't think you are too dumb to understand my posts. I just think your scum. And if you aren't you are distracted with the last game and not looking adjectively. And that is playing into the scum.

I know I'm not the scum. I know the scum know that. I also know I am two votes away from death. I don't see any reason for me not to be their target. So if they haven't pulled the hammer its because theyv e already voted for me and can't.

My guess is I'm dead tonight if I survive


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion.
> 
> Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
Click to expand...


I question this also. Why would she just hard vote for Avatar with no explanation?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did you try and defend yourself in that response. Scum personified! They'll try and change the subject/turn the conversation to the other person intentionally to try and take the focus off of them.
> 
> All of us townies need to take note of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butshe did...._If I were Mafia, I would know who to vote for. I don't. _
> 
> Since every townie has to rely on posts to try to decide who might be least trustworthy, it's always poss. a mistake will be made. But those casting votes just to save someone does raise suspicion.
> 
> Avi could be right that scum is voting for him, but fact is so are town, so he could be wrong
> 
> His  defense is either it has to be scum or we are  too dumb to understand his posts.  SB tends to have the same strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you are too dumb to understand my posts. I just think your scum. And if you aren't you are distracted with the last game and not looking adjectively. And that is playing into the scum.
> 
> I know I'm not the scum. I know the scum know that. I also know I am two votes away from death. I don't see any reason for me not to be their target. So if they haven't pulled the hammer its because theyv e already voted for me and can't.
> 
> My guess is I'm dead tonight if I survive
Click to expand...


Accusing me of being distracted and playing the last game  lacking objectivity is as good as calling me dumb    I've given my reasons

You think I'm scum...vote for me.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion.
> 
> Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
Click to expand...


I doubt that she's had enough time to read all of the posts for this game plus the ones from the* last game* (which to a noob would not mean much) - but she probably saw enough evidence to go with Avatar from this game alone.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
Click to expand...


  ya think?


----------



## R.D.

Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion.
> 
> Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
Click to expand...


With so many moaning about the soft votes, I don't wonder


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya think?
Click to expand...


Avatar is desperate now, grasping at anything he can.....surprising that the other 2 scum haven't cast their vote for him....


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya think?
Click to expand...


Of course I do. It's the only way to beat the scum


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.8​**Speak up; for he that withholds his opinion shall inherit the winds of tyranny. *​

*Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, dblack_

*Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa_
*RosieS (4):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, strollingbones_
*Ropey (1):* _manifold_
*R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avatar is desperate now, grasping at anything he can.....surprising that the other 2 scum haven't cast their vote for him....
Click to expand...


Because now they have cast their votes for ME.

They waited and look how fast I am tied with Avatar.

If that is not lightning fast manipulation....

Got that ,Wolfsister? Lightning fast manipulation.

Again.

The only thing left is that one of the three Scum withheld voting.

That Scum vote and one more and I am gone....again.

Nice reading you this time around!

<Davocrat sez hi!>

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is desperate now, grasping at anything he can.....surprising that the other 2 scum haven't cast their vote for him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because now they have cast their votes for ME.
> 
> They waited and look how fast I am tied with Avatar.
> 
> If that is not lightning fast manipulation....
> 
> Got that ,Wolfsister? Lightning fast manipulation.
> 
> Again.
> 
> The only thing left is that one of the three Scum withheld voting.
> 
> That Scum vote and one more and I am gone....again.
> 
> Nice reading you this time around!
> 
> <Davocrat sez hi!>
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I think your math is off.


----------



## RosieS

Oops. I need 4 more. Right?

Hey, I am a Driver. They won't let me work the cash registers. Lol

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Oops. I need 4 more. Right?
> 
> Hey, I am a Driver. They won't let me work the cash registers. Lol
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Driving the getaway car right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Under the guise of delivering food.


----------



## R.D.

People coming together to  protect a player reeks of a team.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Luissa said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> I am voting for Avatar.
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we guess people's jobs?
> 
> *I think I am going to hold off for a bit, and read thru the posts this afternoon while relaxing up at the lake this afternoon. I will attempt to get up to speed so I don't have to ask so many questions. lol *
> 
> But as of right now my money is on Avatar or Bones. I think she made the intentional gaffe for a reason.
Click to expand...




Ropey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion.
> 
> Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
Click to expand...




Avatar4321 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said she's been reading the posts.  That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
Click to expand...


Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> People coming together to  protect a player reeks of a team.



Says the person people came together to protect when they started voting for me


----------



## Luissa

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> I am voting for Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we guess people's jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> *I think I am going to hold off for a bit, and read thru the posts this afternoon while relaxing up at the lake this afternoon. I will attempt to get up to speed so I don't have to ask so many questions. lol *
> 
> 
> 
> But as of right now my money is on Avatar or Bones. I think she made the intentional gaffe for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> 
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I questioned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
Click to expand...



Actually, I read a few of Avatar posts to start out with. One in particular seemed too nice. 
I almost voted for Bones, and still might change my vote.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> People coming together to  protect a player reeks of a team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person people came together to protect when they started voting for me
Click to expand...


No sir.  Thinking you're not to be trusted has nothing to do with me. I was the first to vote for you


----------



## RosieS

Luissa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we guess people's jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> *I think I am going to hold off for a bit, and read thru the posts this afternoon while relaxing up at the lake this afternoon. I will attempt to get up to speed so I don't have to ask so many questions. lol *
> 
> 
> 
> But as of right now my money is on Avatar or Bones. I think she made the intentional gaffe for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read a few of Avatar posts to start out with. One in particular seemed too nice.
> I almost voted for Bones, and still might change my vote.
Click to expand...


Yet again Aye does not miss a chance to defend Avatar.

What, are they joined at the hip?

Telling everyone that Luissa did not take time to read posts.....again with the Bossy! There is my double dawg dare in action.

This more than reeks of team; these two are rank, raunchy Scum.

Good eye, Luissa!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MeBelle

RosieS said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read a few of Avatar posts to start out with. One in particular seemed too nice.
> I almost voted for Bones, and still might change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again Aye does not miss a chance to defend Avatar.
> 
> What, are they joined at the hip?
> 
> Telling everyone that Luissa did not take time to read posts.....again with the Bossy! There is my double dawg dare in action.
> 
> This more than reeks of team; these two are rank, raunchy Scum.
> 
> Good eye, Luissa!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Does Rosie protest too much?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rosie does seem eager to go after me...but so do a few of you...ah well...did i mention we need free and better breakfast and lunches in the schools...in this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does. It's interesting how the people i am suspicious of all end up voting for me. I'm sure that's just because they all independently came to the conclusion that I'm evil.
> 
> Im for better meals in school and higher pay for teachers.
Click to expand...


That has a great deal to do with the fact that they suspected you and said why _before_ you indicated any suspicion of them.

This "for the children" crap is a red herring covered in bullshit. Everyone from the town mayor to the village idiot would care about children.


----------



## Grandma

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just vote here, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-You can vote in the thread. Just bold it if you want it to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bold on the app.
> 
> Can I just post "bold" before my vote?
Click to expand...


Can you type in the brackets manually? * vote [/b ] (Remember to close the last bracket)*


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rosie does seem eager to go after me...but so do a few of you...ah well...did i mention we need free and better breakfast and lunches in the schools...in this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does. It's interesting how the people i am suspicious of all end up voting for me. I'm sure that's just because they all independently came to the conclusion that I'm evil.
> 
> Im for better meals in school and higher pay for teachers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has a great deal to do with the fact that they suspected you and said why _before_ you indicated any suspicion of them.
> 
> This "for the children" crap is a red herring covered in bullshit. Everyone from the town mayor to the village idiot would care about children.
Click to expand...


And yet you want to deprive them of a decent education. Seems scummy to me


----------



## Grandma

Luissa said:


> I think bones made it obvious, so we wouldn't suspect her.



I don't. How many players knew that mafia could "meet up" _before the game started_ for a bit?


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read a few of Avatar posts to start out with. One in particular seemed too nice.
> I almost voted for Bones, and still might change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again Aye does not miss a chance to defend Avatar.
> 
> What, are they joined at the hip?
> 
> Telling everyone that Luissa did not take time to read posts.....again with the Bossy! There is my double dawg dare in action.
> 
> This more than reeks of team; these two are rank, raunchy Scum.
> 
> Good eye, Luissa!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Anything to distract from you team gang pile on me, eh?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five votes for unpopular Avatar and he is the only one to vote to lynch me, popular Rosie -and demand others hop on his bandwagon.
> 
> If that isn't diversion away from Scum, I dunno what is.
> 
> If you do not feel manipulated by Avatar, you sure  the heck ought to. What IS this, High School all over again?
> 
> In other news, Bones is the Dietician and Aye is the Janitor -to add to Avatar's Teacher and my Jimmy John's Driver roles.
> 
> Who else we got out there?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not manipulating anyone. If I was would they be mobbing me?
> 
> The truth tends to be unpopular. Remember that all three remaining scum voted together in the first round last game. So where are th scum more likely to be, me alone or with the group with pitch forks?
Click to expand...


All three scum voting together meant nothing in the last game. Moon outed himself, Syrenn would have stood out like a sore thumb if she didn't vote for him. The other two scum were on a different team, they didn't care who got killed as long as they survived.


----------



## Grandma

dblack said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit... it seems like deja vu all over again (with Avi leading us down a "Rosie" path....), but I'm having a hard time resisting. Read a certain way, it did sound like she was trying to bluff, and screwed up.
> 
> My working theory has been that mani, sb and Avi are the scum, and that they will end up voting together. Remains to be seen. If mani jumps on the Rosie bandwagon, I'll be _very_ suspicious. The other thing haunting me - Avi has six votes now. And yet no one is hammering him. If he was town, it's very likely he'd be gone already. Once it gets that close, the scum have every incentive to jump in and finish him off. The fact that things are stalling (and that some players are eager to divert the mob) so close to a majority tells me we may be on the right track.



Some players refuse to suspect him because he was mafia in the other game and the odds are against his being picked as mafia again.

The Cleveland Cavaliers had a 1.7% chance of getting the first draft pick this year. Guess what.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> I am voting for Avatar.
> 
> Do we only vote for one person?
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we guess people's jobs?
> 
> *I think I am going to hold off for a bit, and read thru the posts this afternoon while relaxing up at the lake this afternoon. I will attempt to get up to speed so I don't have to ask so many questions. lol *
> 
> But as of right now my money is on Avatar or Bones. I think she made the intentional gaffe for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
Click to expand...



Sounds to me you're working double time to protect your Godfather, no?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a minute but I gotta ask, why are you guys voting for Avatar? Do you realize he has 6 votes and how close that is to a lynch?
> 
> Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma, RosieS, and Luissa
> 
> RosieS, R.D., Mertex-you three are pushing the hardest. And are the most suspicious to me because of it.
> 
> Avatar is not scum. His posts scream town.
> 
> He's the biggest threat to scum IMO and therefore should not be lynched on the first day. He's a very good player. Suspect him or not, you have to admit that.
> 
> I realize if he goes down and is scum, I totally screwed myself. I also realize if he goes down and is the Godfather I might as well never play this game again, LOL.
> 
> I'm willing to take that chance.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, Avatar is very good at making Townies feel safe and that he is innocent, and apparently you are buying it just like I did the last time.   I was surprised at how well he played me and I see the same methods being applied.  If he turns out to be Townie, you can lynch me next, because I will admit then, that I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have the cop investigate me. I'm half tempted to let you lynch me. It would prove I'm innocent and demonstrate the scum already voted for me.
Click to expand...


And how does the cop let everyone else know how the investigation went?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> People coming together to  protect a player reeks of a team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person people came together to protect when they started voting for me
Click to expand...




Not so....I voted for you long before any of the others, mostly because you were sounding too much like before....


----------



## Ropey

MeBelle60 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read a few of Avatar posts to start out with. One in particular seemed too nice.
> I almost voted for Bones, and still might change my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again Aye does not miss a chance to defend Avatar.
> 
> What, are they joined at the hip?
> 
> Telling everyone that Luissa did not take time to read posts.....again with the Bossy! There is my double dawg dare in action.
> 
> This more than reeks of team; these two are rank, raunchy Scum.
> 
> Good eye, Luissa!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Rosie protest too much?
Click to expand...


I think you may be protesting the protest too much by pressing send too fast. 

RosieS is calling scum and I would normally look to see who other than those attacked defends that attack.

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five votes for unpopular Avatar and he is the only one to vote to lynch me, popular Rosie -and demand others hop on his bandwagon.
> 
> If that isn't diversion away from Scum, I dunno what is.
> 
> If you do not feel manipulated by Avatar, you sure  the heck ought to. What IS this, High School all over again?
> 
> In other news, Bones is the Dietician and Aye is the Janitor -to add to Avatar's Teacher and my Jimmy John's Driver roles.
> 
> Who else we got out there?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not manipulating anyone. If I was would they be mobbing me?
> 
> The truth tends to be unpopular. Remember that all three remaining scum voted together in the first round last game. So where are th scum more likely to be, me alone or with the group with pitch forks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All three scum voting together meant nothing in the last game. Moon outed himself, Syrenn would have stood out like a sore thumb if she didn't vote for him. The other two scum were on a different team, they didn't care who got killed as long as they survived.
Click to expand...


Also, don't forget, the red team didn't know who was on the blue team, that's how they ended up killing syrenn.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read a few of Avatar posts to start out with. One in particular seemed too nice.
> I almost voted for Bones, and still might change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again Aye does not miss a chance to defend Avatar.
> 
> What, are they joined at the hip?
> 
> Telling everyone that Luissa did not take time to read posts.....again with the Bossy! There is my double dawg dare in action.
> 
> This more than reeks of team; these two are rank, raunchy Scum.
> 
> Good eye, Luissa!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we guess people's jobs?
> 
> *I think I am going to hold off for a bit, and read thru the posts this afternoon while relaxing up at the lake this afternoon. I will attempt to get up to speed so I don't have to ask so many questions. lol *
> 
> But as of right now my money is on Avatar or Bones. I think she made the intentional gaffe for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me you're working double time to protect your Godfather, no?
Click to expand...


If ya'll suspect me, then lynch me. Easy as that!

I simply quoted an earlier post of Luissa's where she said she would be reading posts and catching up later. Considering she didn't know how to place a vote, it was pretty easy to assume she hadn't read the beginning of this thread. If she had, she would have known how to put a vote in, right? So, how is that defending someone? Paranoid much?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She does. It's interesting how the people i am suspicious of all end up voting for me. I'm sure that's just because they all independently came to the conclusion that I'm evil.
> 
> Im for better meals in school and higher pay for teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has a great deal to do with the fact that they suspected you and said why _before_ you indicated any suspicion of them.
> 
> This "for the children" crap is a red herring covered in bullshit. Everyone from the town mayor to the village idiot would care about children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you want to deprive them of a decent education. Seems scummy to me
Click to expand...


If the teacher's a criminal, he needs to be replaced, no?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I read a few of Avatar posts to start out with. One in particular seemed too nice.
> I almost voted for Bones, and still might change my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again Aye does not miss a chance to defend Avatar.
> 
> What, are they joined at the hip?
> 
> Telling everyone that Luissa did not take time to read posts.....again with the Bossy! There is my double dawg dare in action.
> 
> This more than reeks of team; these two are rank, raunchy Scum.
> 
> Good eye, Luissa!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me you're working double time to protect your Godfather, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If ya'll suspect me, then lynch me. Easy as that!
Click to expand...

We can only lynch one at a time.  We suspect Avatar, too, so why do you care so much about Avatar?



> I simply quoted an earlier post of Luissa's where she said she would be reading posts and catching up later. Considering she didn't know how to place a vote, it was pretty easy to assume she hadn't read the beginning of this thread. If she had, she would have known how to put a vote in, right? So, how is that defending someone? Paranoid much?


No, not necessarily.  People read stuff and can't remember everything they read.  There are others that are still doing it different than they were told.  And all that you posted in defense of Avatar, when if you are a Townie, you wouldn't know what his role is, does sound like you are defending him.  Of course, if you are Mafia, you would know he was Mafia and you would want to defend him.   Most of us are defending ourselves, but you are giving yourself away too much by defending him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> We can only lynch one at a time.  We suspect Avatar, too, so why do you care so much about Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply quoted an earlier post of Luissa's where she said she would be reading posts and catching up later. Considering she didn't know how to place a vote, it was pretty easy to assume she hadn't read the beginning of this thread. If she had, she would have known how to put a vote in, right? So, how is that defending someone? Paranoid much?
> 
> 
> 
> No, not necessarily.  People read stuff and can't remember everything they read.  There are others that are still doing it different than they were told.  And all that you posted in defense of Avatar, when if you are a Townie, you wouldn't know what his role is, does sound like you are defending him.  Of course, if you are Mafia, you would know he was Mafia and you would want to defend him.   Most of us are defending ourselves, but you are giving yourself away too much by defending him.
Click to expand...


First off, I'm not mafia, and those who are know that. Maybe you are one, maybe you aren't. Second, I don't know what anyone else's role is. If I did, why would I post as much as I have? I'd be lying low, watching everyone else point fingers instead of being out in the open. Townies have nothing to hide, but scum do. Like I said earlier, go ahead and lynch me; you have nothing to lose, but you already know that.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five votes for unpopular Avatar and he is the only one to vote to lynch me, popular Rosie -and demand others hop on his bandwagon.
> 
> If that isn't diversion away from Scum, I dunno what is.
> 
> If you do not feel manipulated by Avatar, you sure  the heck ought to. What IS this, High School all over again?
> 
> In other news, Bones is the Dietician and Aye is the Janitor -to add to Avatar's Teacher and my Jimmy John's Driver roles.
> 
> Who else we got out there?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not manipulating anyone. If I was would they be mobbing me?
> 
> The truth tends to be unpopular. Remember that all three remaining scum voted together in the first round last game. So where are th scum more likely to be, me alone or with the group with pitch forks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All three scum voting together meant nothing in the last game. Moon outed himself, Syrenn would have stood out like a sore thumb if she didn't vote for him. The other two scum were on a different team, they didn't care who got killed as long as they survived.
Click to expand...


You've completely missed my point. What are the odds that any lynch happens without them being in on it? Pretty slim. Especially when lynching an innocent like me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we guess people's jobs?
> 
> *I think I am going to hold off for a bit, and read thru the posts this afternoon while relaxing up at the lake this afternoon. I will attempt to get up to speed so I don't have to ask so many questions. lol *
> 
> But as of right now my money is on Avatar or Bones. I think she made the intentional gaffe for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her fast vote makes me uneasy as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me you're working double time to protect your Godfather, no?
Click to expand...


So not only did I somehow manage to be scum two games running, I managed to become the godfather too?

Was i manipulating the random drawing somehow?

You guys are seriously paranoid.

You do realize that if you succeed at getting me lynched you guys are leading suspects tomorrow, right?


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has a great deal to do with the fact that they suspected you and said why _before_ you indicated any suspicion of them.
> 
> This "for the children" crap is a red herring covered in bullshit. Everyone from the town mayor to the village idiot would care about children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you want to deprive them of a decent education. Seems scummy to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher's a criminal, he needs to be replaced, no?
Click to expand...


Like you have any intention of us townies surviving.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again Aye does not miss a chance to defend Avatar.
> 
> What, are they joined at the hip?
> 
> Telling everyone that Luissa did not take time to read posts.....again with the Bossy! There is my double dawg dare in action.
> 
> This more than reeks of team; these two are rank, raunchy Scum.
> 
> Good eye, Luissa!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ya'll suspect me, then lynch me. Easy as that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can only lynch one at a time.  We suspect Avatar, too, so why do you care so much about Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply quoted an earlier post of Luissa's where she said she would be reading posts and catching up later. Considering she didn't know how to place a vote, it was pretty easy to assume she hadn't read the beginning of this thread. If she had, she would have known how to put a vote in, right? So, how is that defending someone? Paranoid much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not necessarily.  People read stuff and can't remember everything they read.  There are others that are still doing it different than they were told.  And all that you posted in defense of Avatar, when if you are a Townie, you wouldn't know what his role is, does sound like you are defending him.  Of course, if you are Mafia, you would know he was Mafia and you would want to defend him.   Most of us are defending ourselves, but you are giving yourself away too much by defending him.
Click to expand...


Because he/she isn't paranoid and is actually following the discussion.


----------



## Grandma

FOS

Avatar

Started off with a flawed _goal_ (killing the mafia roleblocker, having the cop out him/herself), but called it a _plan_. A goal is the desired result. A plan is HOW that result is achieved. To date Avatar hasn't given any hints on how to find the mafia roleblocker. Further, what is the point in outing the cop? That's far more advantaegous to the scum than to the townies. And he questioned Rosie's reasoning for outing Ropey as potentially being the Bodyguard.

Lauded "gut feelings." Gut feelings are not better than logical conclusions.

He repeatedly says that he trusts Mani and Bones.

Everyone that voted against him he accuses of being scum. The only defense he offers is that they are scum and what about the children.

And on Rosie voting for Bones: 





> She was pushing hard for me like this last game. It's why we lynched her second round. Turns out she was right.



*vote: Avatar4321*. Still.


Strollingbones

Has made countless posts defending Avatar. Has made zero posts defending anyone else. 

"We." 


So Avi and Bones stand out as scum to me.


Suspicious

AyeCantSeeYou - Her posts really don't go anywhere. A little too defnsive of Avatar, but it could simply be that she believes him.

MeBelle60 - Fought against the temp votes. 
Randomly threw out Mani's name to be the first kill "to get the party started."
Suggested that the Doctor could protect Mertex from a scum kill. (How does anyone know who the scum's going to kill?)

Ropey - He's just not saying enough.

Rosie - Not saying enough, but going way out of her way to say she's a Townie.


Probable Townies

dblack - Wants to proceed slowly and gather as much information as possible

Manifold - Seems to be playing pretty much as he did the last game, hasn't said anything incriminating.

Mertex - Wants everyone to have plenty of time to change their votes (anti-hammer). Regrets not paying more attention to Rosie in the last game.

RD - Thoughtful posts that can't help the scum but can help the town.

Shaitra - Picking up on clues. Not being scummy.

Wolfsister - Thinking thiings through and coming to reasonable conclusions.

Luissa/Cafe - Both seem confused and not very helpful, too ineffective to be scum

Me - Well, duh.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not manipulating anyone. If I was would they be mobbing me?
> 
> The truth tends to be unpopular. Remember that all three remaining scum voted together in the first round last game. So where are th scum more likely to be, me alone or with the group with pitch forks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three scum voting together meant nothing in the last game. Moon outed himself, Syrenn would have stood out like a sore thumb if she didn't vote for him. The other two scum were on a different team, they didn't care who got killed as long as they survived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've completely missed my point. What are the odds that any lynch happens without them being in on it? Pretty slim. Especially when lynching an innocent like me.
Click to expand...


The odds could be 100% Mafia knows who the townies are. If mafia sees that most of the townies are targeting one of their own then the smart move would be to let them be the ones to lynch that townie. Meanwhile the scum could vote for other townies they'd like to see lynched.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not like what I say matters, but it sounds  to me as though Luissa hasn't had time or taken time to read through the posts. She didn't even know how to put a vote in. That's something Wake put in his 2nd post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me you're working double time to protect your Godfather, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only did I somehow manage to be scum two games running, I managed to become the godfather too?
> 
> Was i manipulating the random drawing somehow?
> 
> You guys are seriously paranoid.
> 
> You do realize that if you succeed at getting me lynched you guys are leading suspects tomorrow, right?
Click to expand...


If you get lynched and we're wrong then we deserve it. I'm betting that we're right.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you want to deprive them of a decent education. Seems scummy to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher's a criminal, he needs to be replaced, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you have any intention of us townies surviving.
Click to expand...


Indeed I have every intention of keeping the townies alive. Dead customers are bad for business.

You haven't posted anything that makes you seem Townie to me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me you're working double time to protect your Godfather, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only did I somehow manage to be scum two games running, I managed to become the godfather too?
> 
> Was i manipulating the random drawing somehow?
> 
> You guys are seriously paranoid.
> 
> You do realize that if you succeed at getting me lynched you guys are leading suspects tomorrow, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you get lynched and we're wrong then we deserve it. I'm betting that we're right.
Click to expand...


You lose.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you want to deprive them of a decent education. Seems scummy to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher's a criminal, he needs to be replaced, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you have any intention of us townies surviving.
Click to expand...


For some reason that doesn't sit well with me. It's almost as though you're protesting being a townie but townies are supposed to be paranoid because the scum are making them paranoid. 

Continuing to add the sake of the kids? That's sure seems like an emotional straw man intended to create emotions and paranoia. 

My vote is becoming clearer.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher's a criminal, he needs to be replaced, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you have any intention of us townies surviving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed I have every intention of keeping the townies alive. Dead customers are bad for business.
> 
> You haven't posted anything that makes you seem Townie to me.
Click to expand...


Then you aren't paying attention.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ropey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher's a criminal, he needs to be replaced, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you have any intention of us townies surviving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some reason that doesn't sit well with me. It's almost as though you're protesting being a townie but townies are supposed to be paranoid because the scum are making them paranoid.
> 
> Continuing to add the sake of the kids? That's sure seems like an emotional straw man intended to create emotions and paranoia.
> 
> My vote is becoming clearer.
Click to expand...


I've been very clear who my top choices for the scum are. And coincidentally they all voted for me. Why do you think that is?

I could be wrong. But I did have 6 votes. If the scum wasn't already voting for me, I'd be dead already.

If you are going to vote for me. I understand. But don't be surprised if the scum win this game. That's what happens when you vote for the wrong people.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you have any intention of us townies surviving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason that doesn't sit well with me. It's almost as though you're protesting being a townie but townies are supposed to be paranoid because the scum are making them paranoid.
> 
> Continuing to add the sake of the kids? That's sure seems like an emotional straw man intended to create emotions and paranoia.
> 
> My vote is becoming clearer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been very clear who my top choices for the scum are. And coincidentally they all voted for me. Why do you think that is?
> 
> I could be wrong. But I did have 6 votes. If the scum wasn't already voting for me, I'd be dead already.
> 
> If you are going to vote for me. I understand. But don't be surprised if the scum win this game. That's what happens when you vote for the wrong people.
Click to expand...


I never said I'm going to vote for you. I gave my thoughts, asked you a question and said that my choices are becoming more isolated.

That choice may be away from you. You may just be someone who loves the drama and limelight and this will take over regardless of your Mafia role.


----------



## Avatar4321

I shared my viewpoints and then I'm getting mobbed. I don't see how that's loving drama.

I'm for open sharing of information. I opposed complicating the game more than it needs to. I suggested strategy we might be able to use to catch the scum. And I've given my reasons for thinking R.D. Rosie, Mertex, and Grandma are my top 4.

If you don't think they are, give me someone else. I've asked for others to provide me with better choices. I haven't been pushing hard for Rosie. I have been defending myself hard against her and the others. The hardest I've pushed for Rosie is asking others if they can't tell me why she isn't scum why  not?

At this point, the scum could be anyone. I've given my reasons. I know it's not me. It seems logical that they would be trying to take me out considering everything. And I think it's even more reasonable that since i had six votes that more than two of them were already voting for me or I'd be dead already.

I get it. People don't trust me. But that doesn't mean I am lying. But those accusing me have said multiple times that I've been trying to rush a vote when I haven't. If I am the villain they make me out to be, why do they need to lie about what I've said?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I shared my viewpoints and then I'm getting mobbed. I don't see how that's loving drama.
> 
> I'm for open sharing of information. I opposed complicating the game more than it needs to. I suggested strategy we might be able to use to catch the scum. And I've given my reasons for thinking R.D. Rosie, Mertex, and Grandma are my top 4.
> 
> If you don't think they are, give me someone else. I've asked for others to provide me with better choices. I haven't been pushing hard for Rosie. I have been defending myself hard against her and the others. The hardest I've pushed for Rosie is asking others if they can't tell me why she isn't scum why  not?
> 
> At this point, the scum could be anyone. I've given my reasons. I know it's not me. It seems logical that they would be trying to take me out considering everything.* And I think it's even more reasonable that since i had six votes that more than two of them were already voting for me or I'd be dead already.*
> 
> I get it. People don't trust me. But that doesn't mean I am lying. But those accusing me have said multiple times that I've been trying to rush a vote when I haven't. If I am the villain they make me out to be, why do they need to lie about what I've said?




Or, it could be the other two "scum" are voting for others and at the same time trying to defend you.  It is more suspicious to think that the reason you haven't received 3 more votes is because  two others that are scum, are surely not going to vote for you.  Usually Scum comes in for the kill when they only need a few votes....but here you sit with 6 votes and nothing....hmmm.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shared my viewpoints and then I'm getting mobbed. I don't see how that's loving drama.
> 
> I'm for open sharing of information. I opposed complicating the game more than it needs to. I suggested strategy we might be able to use to catch the scum. And I've given my reasons for thinking R.D. Rosie, Mertex, and Grandma are my top 4.
> 
> If you don't think they are, give me someone else. I've asked for others to provide me with better choices. I haven't been pushing hard for Rosie. I have been defending myself hard against her and the others. The hardest I've pushed for Rosie is asking others if they can't tell me why she isn't scum why  not?
> 
> At this point, the scum could be anyone. I've given my reasons. I know it's not me. It seems logical that they would be trying to take me out considering everything.* And I think it's even more reasonable that since i had six votes that more than two of them were already voting for me or I'd be dead already.*
> 
> I get it. People don't trust me. But that doesn't mean I am lying. But those accusing me have said multiple times that I've been trying to rush a vote when I haven't. If I am the villain they make me out to be, why do they need to lie about what I've said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, it could be the other two "scum" are voting for others and at the same time trying to defend you.  It is more suspicious to think that the reason you haven't received 3 more votes is because  two others that are scum, are surely not going to vote for you.  Usually Scum comes in for the kill when they only need a few votes....but here you sit with 6 votes and nothing....hmmm.
Click to expand...


You're theory might work if I was scum, but I'm not. But it's a very convenient theory to deflect from your suspicion.


----------



## Avatar4321

If you aren't the scum, do you really want to be manipulated by them again?


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> I shared my viewpoints and then I'm getting mobbed. I don't see how that's loving drama.
> 
> I'm for open sharing of information. I opposed complicating the game more than it needs to. I suggested strategy we might be able to use to catch the scum. And I've given my reasons for thinking R.D. Rosie, Mertex, and Grandma are my top 4.
> 
> If you don't think they are, give me someone else. I've asked for others to provide me with better choices. I haven't been pushing hard for Rosie. I have been defending myself hard against her and the others. The hardest I've pushed for Rosie is asking others if they can't tell me why she isn't scum why  not?
> 
> At this point, the scum could be anyone. I've given my reasons. I know it's not me. It seems logical that they would be trying to take me out considering everything. And I think it's even more reasonable that since i had six votes that more than two of them were already voting for me or I'd be dead already.
> 
> I get it. People don't trust me. But that doesn't mean I am lying. But those accusing me have said multiple times that I've been trying to rush a vote when I haven't. If I am the villain they make me out to be, why do they need to lie about what I've said?



It's not about trusting you in my view. I just don't think you're acting very vanilla townie.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ropey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shared my viewpoints and then I'm getting mobbed. I don't see how that's loving drama.
> 
> I'm for open sharing of information. I opposed complicating the game more than it needs to. I suggested strategy we might be able to use to catch the scum. And I've given my reasons for thinking R.D. Rosie, Mertex, and Grandma are my top 4.
> 
> If you don't think they are, give me someone else. I've asked for others to provide me with better choices. I haven't been pushing hard for Rosie. I have been defending myself hard against her and the others. The hardest I've pushed for Rosie is asking others if they can't tell me why she isn't scum why  not?
> 
> At this point, the scum could be anyone. I've given my reasons. I know it's not me. It seems logical that they would be trying to take me out considering everything. And I think it's even more reasonable that since i had six votes that more than two of them were already voting for me or I'd be dead already.
> 
> I get it. People don't trust me. But that doesn't mean I am lying. But those accusing me have said multiple times that I've been trying to rush a vote when I haven't. If I am the villain they make me out to be, why do they need to lie about what I've said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about trusting you in my view. I just don't think you're acting very vanilla townie.
Click to expand...


Trying to catch the scum isn't townie? Am I supposed to just sit back and let them lead a lynch mob after me without a fight?


----------



## Ropey

My father gave me some good advice. One of the things he taught me was that the first people one meets in a new place are the first people one should watch for if anything untoward happens.



Anyway, after reading your first post assuming a position if not role I wondered at the second one that said it would be good not to reveal our roles.

Yep, I wondered if a vanilla townie would do that and now I wonder if a vanilla townie  would do it after being the scum in the other game and taking the guys to town.

Then I thought, that would take some serious coincidence for you to get the scum position but I've worked with probability before and at the weirdest time it can strike.

Still, the iron's rather cold.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> FOS
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Started off with a flawed _goal_ (killing the mafia roleblocker, having the cop out him/herself), but called it a _plan_. A goal is the desired result. A plan is HOW that result is achieved. To date Avatar hasn't given any hints on how to find the mafia roleblocker. Further, what is the point in outing the cop? That's far more advantaegous to the scum than to the townies. And he questioned Rosie's reasoning for outing Ropey as potentially being the Bodyguard.
> 
> Lauded "gut feelings." Gut feelings are not better than logical conclusions.
> 
> He repeatedly says that he trusts Mani and Bones.
> 
> Everyone that voted against him he accuses of being scum. The only defense he offers is that they are scum and what about the children.
> 
> And on Rosie voting for Bones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was pushing hard for me like this last game. It's why we lynched her second round. Turns out she was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: Avatar4321*. Still.
> 
> 
> Strollingbones
> 
> Has made countless posts defending Avatar. Has made zero posts defending anyone else.
> 
> "We."
> 
> 
> So Avi and Bones stand out as scum to me.
> 
> 
> Suspicious
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou - Her posts really don't go anywhere. A little too defnsive of Avatar, but it could simply be that she believes him.
> 
> *MeBelle60 - Fought against the temp votes.
> Randomly threw out Mani's name to be the first kill "to get the party started."
> Suggested that the Doctor could protect Mertex from a scum kill. (How does anyone know who the scum's going to kill?)*
> 
> Ropey - He's just not saying enough.
> 
> Rosie - Not saying enough, but going way out of her way to say she's a Townie.
> 
> 
> Probable Townies
> 
> dblack - Wants to proceed slowly and gather as much information as possible
> 
> Manifold - Seems to be playing pretty much as he did the last game, hasn't said anything incriminating.
> 
> Mertex - Wants everyone to have plenty of time to change their votes (anti-hammer). Regrets not paying more attention to Rosie in the last game.
> 
> RD - Thoughtful posts that can't help the scum but can help the town.
> 
> Shaitra - Picking up on clues. Not being scummy.
> 
> Wolfsister - Thinking thiings through and coming to reasonable conclusions.
> 
> Luissa/Cafe - Both seem confused and not very helpful, too ineffective to be scum
> 
> Me - Well, duh.
Click to expand...



What MeBelle really said:



MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> *If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> *
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> 
> Why should a soft vote hold up the game?
> It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.
Click to expand...



  It's about the votes, not the scum  [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Started off with a flawed _goal_ (killing the mafia roleblocker, having the cop out him/herself), but called it a _plan_. A goal is the desired result. A plan is HOW that result is achieved. To date Avatar hasn't given any hints on how to find the mafia roleblocker. Further, what is the point in outing the cop? That's far more advantaegous to the scum than to the townies. And he questioned Rosie's reasoning for outing Ropey as potentially being the Bodyguard.
> 
> Lauded "gut feelings." Gut feelings are not better than logical conclusions.
> 
> He repeatedly says that he trusts Mani and Bones.
> 
> Everyone that voted against him he accuses of being scum. The only defense he offers is that they are scum and what about the children.
> 
> And on Rosie voting for Bones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was pushing hard for me like this last game. It's why we lynched her second round. Turns out she was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: Avatar4321*. Still.
> 
> 
> Strollingbones
> 
> Has made countless posts defending Avatar. Has made zero posts defending anyone else.
> 
> "We."
> 
> 
> So Avi and Bones stand out as scum to me.
> 
> 
> Suspicious
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou - Her posts really don't go anywhere. A little too defnsive of Avatar, but it could simply be that she believes him.
> 
> *MeBelle60 - Fought against the temp votes.
> Randomly threw out Mani's name to be the first kill "to get the party started."
> Suggested that the Doctor could protect Mertex from a scum kill. (How does anyone know who the scum's going to kill?)*
> 
> Ropey - He's just not saying enough.
> 
> Rosie - Not saying enough, but going way out of her way to say she's a Townie.
> 
> 
> Probable Townies
> 
> dblack - Wants to proceed slowly and gather as much information as possible
> 
> Manifold - Seems to be playing pretty much as he did the last game, hasn't said anything incriminating.
> 
> Mertex - Wants everyone to have plenty of time to change their votes (anti-hammer). Regrets not paying more attention to Rosie in the last game.
> 
> RD - Thoughtful posts that can't help the scum but can help the town.
> 
> Shaitra - Picking up on clues. Not being scummy.
> 
> Wolfsister - Thinking thiings through and coming to reasonable conclusions.
> 
> Luissa/Cafe - Both seem confused and not very helpful, too ineffective to be scum
> 
> Me - Well, duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What MeBelle really said:
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> *If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> *
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> 
> Why should a soft vote hold up the game?
> It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's about the votes, not the scum  [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Oh, I see. I thought you meant the Doc would protect her during the night. 

Got it.


----------



## strollingbones

for the children for the shake of the kids...damn it avatar are you the community organizer? 

he is not scum.....a vote for avatar is letting he scum kill off the townies.....


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> for the children for the shake of the kids...damn it avatar are you the community organizer?
> 
> he is not scum.....a vote for avatar is letting he scum kill off the townies.....



And you know this how?


----------



## strollingbones

powers of observation.....grandma is scum or she would know that townies have 'roles'


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> powers of observation.....grandma is scum or she would know that townies have 'roles'



Huh? 




Grandma said:


> If the teacher's a criminal, he needs to be replaced, no?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> I've been very clear who my top choices for the scum are. And coincidentally they all voted for me. Why do you think that is?



Actually, you decided who was scum based on their voting you first.   No coincidence.


> I could be wrong. But I did have 6 votes. If the scum wasn't already voting for me, I'd be dead already.


You sure could be. Not sure this even makes sense.  If scum is protecting you those six are town.


> If you are going to vote for me. I understand. But don't be surprised if the scum win this game. That's what happens when you vote for the wrong people.



This is just the first vote, not a game ender for the town no matter how you thick you lay it on.   It could cripple scum on the other hand


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very clear who my top choices for the scum are. And coincidentally they all voted for me. Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you decided who was scum based on their voting you first.   No coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong. But I did have 6 votes. If the scum wasn't already voting for me, I'd be dead already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure could be. Not sure this even makes sense.  If scum is protecting you those six are town.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to vote for me. I understand. But don't be surprised if the scum win this game. That's what happens when you vote for the wrong people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just the first vote, not a game ender for the town no matter how you thick you lay it on.   It could cripple scum on the other hand
Click to expand...


Except i voted for you and pointed my suspicion towards the other before you cast the first vote.

The only way lynching me is going to cripple the scum is by verifying what I am saying that you guys are the scum.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very clear who my top choices for the scum are. And coincidentally they all voted for me. Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you decided who was scum based on their voting you first.   No coincidence.
> 
> You sure could be. Not sure this even makes sense.  If scum is protecting you those six are town.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to vote for me. I understand. But don't be surprised if the scum win this game. That's what happens when you vote for the wrong people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just the first vote, not a game ender for the town no matter how you thick you lay it on.   It could cripple scum on the other hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except i voted for you and pointed my suspicion towards the other before you cast the first vote.
> 
> The only way lynching me is going to cripple the scum is by verifying what I am saying that you guys are the scum.
Click to expand...


True, but I'm one of six you keep calling scum.  We can't all be scum. 

You, and others were pointing out suspicions, it's the way to finger real suspects.  I accused you based on your inconsistent statements.  Not because your gut was me,  - un vote me, is me....


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you decided who was scum based on their voting you first.   No coincidence.
> 
> You sure could be. Not sure this even makes sense.  If scum is protecting you those six are town.
> 
> 
> This is just the first vote, not a game ender for the town no matter how you thick you lay it on.   It could cripple scum on the other hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except i voted for you and pointed my suspicion towards the other before you cast the first vote.
> 
> The only way lynching me is going to cripple the scum is by verifying what I am saying that you guys are the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but I'm one of six you keep calling scum.  We can't all be scum.
> 
> You, and others were pointing out suspicions, it's the way to finger real suspects.  I accused you based on your inconsistent statements.  Not because your gut was me,  - un vote me, is me....
Click to expand...


Didnt claim you were all scum. But i gave my reasoning for putting you in my top four choices. I wasn't suspecting dblack that much and he voted for me.

Point is I had six votes and I am not scum. So if the scum weren't voting for me already, they could have easily taken me out. They didn't. That tells me they couldn't. Because if I were the scum, I'd want an innocent like me taken out so they can start the night killing.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except i voted for you and pointed my suspicion towards the other before you cast the first vote.
> 
> The only way lynching me is going to cripple the scum is by verifying what I am saying that you guys are the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I'm one of six you keep calling scum.  We can't all be scum.
> 
> You, and others were pointing out suspicions, it's the way to finger real suspects.  I accused you based on your inconsistent statements.  Not because your gut was me,  - un vote me, is me....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didnt claim you were all scum. But i gave my reasoning for putting you in my top four choices. I wasn't suspecting dblack that much and he voted for me.
> 
> Point is I had six votes and I am not scum. So if the scum weren't voting for me already, they could have easily taken me out. They didn't. That tells me they couldn't. Because if I were the scum, I'd want an innocent like me taken out so they can start the night killing.
Click to expand...


Hmm... if townies are voting for townies, scum has no incentive to chip in. It just lines them up for looking guilty later. They'd be smarter to sit back and let us paranoid ourselves to death.

Odds are, the people who've been voting for you are _mostly_ townies. That also matches with my general read on those who voted for you. And that raises the opposite question - if you're the townie you say, why aren't the scum piling on?

I dunno, Avi. You've got me re-considering, but _this_ argument isn't compelling. It's neutral for your case at best. And if not, somewhat damning. I look for stalls like this as an indication that we're on the right track. The hammers come when a _townie_ is getting lynched.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I'm one of six you keep calling scum.  We can't all be scum.
> 
> You, and others were pointing out suspicions, it's the way to finger real suspects.  I accused you based on your inconsistent statements.  Not because your gut was me,  - un vote me, is me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt claim you were all scum. But i gave my reasoning for putting you in my top four choices. I wasn't suspecting dblack that much and he voted for me.
> 
> Point is I had six votes and I am not scum. So if the scum weren't voting for me already, they could have easily taken me out. They didn't. That tells me they couldn't. Because if I were the scum, I'd want an innocent like me taken out so they can start the night killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... if townies are voting for townies, scum has no incentive to chip in. It just lines them up for looking guilty later. They'd be smarter to sit back and let us paranoid ourselves to death.
> 
> Odds are, the people who've been voting for you are _mostly_ townies. That also matches with my general read on those who voted for you. And that raises the opposite question - if you're the townie you say, why aren't the scum piling on?
> 
> I dunno, Avi. You've got me re-considering, but _this_ argument isn't compelling. It's neutral for your case at best. And if not, somewhat damning. I look for stalls like this as an indication that we're on the right track. The hammers come when a _townie_ is getting lynched.
Click to expand...


If I look guilty pull the hammer. You'll see that I've died an innocent man and been killed I. Cold blood.


----------



## strollingbones

damn avatar....perhaps a name change is in order...

dead man walking?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.9​**&#8220;Fear is an insidious and deadly thing. It can warp judgment, freeze reflexes, breed mistakes. 
Worse, it's contagious.&#8221; *​

*Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, dblack_

*Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa,_
*RosieS (4):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, strollingbones_
*Ropey (1):* _manifold_
*R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> damn avatar....perhaps a name change is in order...
> 
> dead man walking?



 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] any way I can get in the witness protection program?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Of all those voting for Avatar, Grandma give me the most pause, dblack did too when he did it-I believe those two are town at the moment because they've both been very well though out and logical and careful in what they say.

I changed my mind on R.D. and think she's town. My reasoning might actually help scum so I won't say why right now.

I have no real good reason to suspect Mertex. I think most of her posts have been trying to be helpful with the voting and laying out her case for her pick.

Shaitra, mebelle, Luissa-neutral at the moment

Ropey and manifold-not sure but no reasons to suspect and they are leaning town for me right now

ACSY, SB, RosieS-I'm suspicious of SB because of the we comment. ACSY for some reason was really bugging me in this game-it is nothing personal but I don't usually snap at people and I am wondering if it is her or the game-LOL. I do not like her voting for herself or saying to lynch her-I'd rather she fought to win. So suspicious.

RosieS-my vote is on her and my reasons for it are that she either gave away her position way too early in the game without a good reason for doing so-it doesn't help town. My other reason is her very aggressive going after all who accuse her-being defensive is not a give away but being super aggressive is not something that seems town to me, I could be wrong-I'm not sure how the game is played and maybe this is good strategy to be aggressive but I have to go with something. I very much appreciate that she accurately called me as town. Scum wouldn't call a townie town. So that gives me pause. I could switch my vote. 

But for now, I'll keep it. 

Don't forget the deadline. Wed. 10 p.m. I really, really, really, really do not want a no-lynch. I consider that worse than lynching the wrong person because we won't get any closer to catching scum and they get one up on us by getting a free night kill. So if it comes to that, I'll hammer someone before the deadline if we are close.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I forgot Avatar above-I have always believed him to be town. I believe if he's town, keeping him around will be beneficial to town because he's a good player. I do not support lynching him on the first day.

Now, good townies being convinced he's scum make me wonder if I'm missing something. Therefore, I will re-look at his posts again and re-evaluate.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

A couple of ya'll have wondered why I voted for myself; it's really simple. There were a few that said they suspected me. I replied by telling them that if they suspect me, then to lynch me. Not one changed their vote to me. At that point, I went ahead and voted for myself. Sometimes, it's easier for people to vote for another if there's a vote already in. I figured that if they really suspected me, they would have jumped at the chance to add votes, bringing me closer to being lynched. As we all know by now, that did not happen. My offer of being lynched still stands - if you suspect me, then prove it by your vote. Nothing hard at all about that.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Of all those voting for Avatar, Grandma give me the most pause, dblack did too when he did it-I believe those two are town at the moment because they've both been very well though out and logical and careful in what they say.
> 
> I changed my mind on R.D. and think she's town. My reasoning might actually help scum so I won't say why right now.
> 
> I have no real good reason to suspect Mertex. I think most of her posts have been trying to be helpful with the voting and laying out her case for her pick.
> 
> Shaitra, mebelle, Luissa-neutral at the moment
> 
> Ropey and manifold-not sure but no reasons to suspect and they are leaning town for me right now
> 
> ACSY, SB, RosieS-I'm suspicious of SB because of the we comment. ACSY for some reason was really bugging me in this game-it is nothing personal but I don't usually snap at people and I am wondering if it is her or the game-LOL. I do not like her voting for herself or saying to lynch her-I'd rather she fought to win. So suspicious.
> 
> RosieS-my vote is on her and my reasons for it are that she either gave away her position way too early in the game without a good reason for doing so-it doesn't help town. My other reason is her very aggressive going after all who accuse her-being defensive is not a give away but being super aggressive is not something that seems town to me, I could be wrong-I'm not sure how the game is played and maybe this is good strategy to be aggressive but I have to go with something. I very much appreciate that she accurately called me as town. Scum wouldn't call a townie town. So that gives me pause. I could switch my vote.
> 
> But for now, I'll keep it.
> 
> Don't forget the deadline. Wed. 10 p.m. I really, really, really, really do not want a no-lynch. I consider that worse than lynching the wrong person because we won't get any closer to catching scum and they get one up on us by getting a free night kill. So if it comes to that, I'll hammer someone before the deadline if we are close.



False accusation about me, Wolfsister.

Very early in the last game I said the Town would be sorry if they lynched me.

They did not, but the Scum took me out.  I was Town Cop.

Other than suggesting that the Doctor block for the Town Cop, Avatar is copying what I did.

Luissa was accused of not reading, falsely.

You did not even touch the beginnings of Game 1. Your ignorance shows. Not reading is true of you.

Call that aggressive - but you know it is the truth as to why you say I revealed too soon.

I did because that is how I roll, two out of two times.

You only bothered to read the second time. Thus falsely accusing me.

I am VERY aggro concerning Aye, who called me and Mertex bitches first (and only). Miss Bossy  is scum and needs lynching right after Avatar.

And Aye says I do not defend myself. She is still Boss Bossy regardless. Lol

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, OK, I'll go read the first game better. LOL


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> A couple of ya'll have wondered why I voted for myself; it's really simple. There were a few that said they suspected me. I replied by telling them that if they suspect me, then to lynch me. Not one changed their vote to me. At that point, I went ahead and voted for myself. Sometimes, it's easier for people to vote for another if there's a vote already in. I figured that if they really suspected me, they would have jumped at the chance to add votes, bringing me closer to being lynched. As we all know by now, that did not happen. My offer of being lynched still stands - if you suspect me, then prove it by your vote. Nothing hard at all about that.



It's not very wise, though.  We can only lynch one person, so your comment may have been to draw votes away from Avatar to you, but not very convincing, making you even more suspect.  So, if we happen to be right on Avatar, you're probably going to be next.  Just a thought.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of ya'll have wondered why I voted for myself; it's really simple. There were a few that said they suspected me. I replied by telling them that if they suspect me, then to lynch me. Not one changed their vote to me. At that point, I went ahead and voted for myself. Sometimes, it's easier for people to vote for another if there's a vote already in. I figured that if they really suspected me, they would have jumped at the chance to add votes, bringing me closer to being lynched. As we all know by now, that did not happen. My offer of being lynched still stands - if you suspect me, then prove it by your vote. Nothing hard at all about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very wise, though.  We can only lynch one person, so your comment may have been to draw votes away from Avatar to you, but not very convincing, making you even more suspect.  So, if we happen to be right on Avatar, you're probably going to be next.  Just a thought.
Click to expand...


But you aren't right. So unless she is supporting me because she will be less suspicious when my innocence is proven, I don't think she is scum


----------



## strollingbones

i think you may be safe for a while avatar..most are doing holiday stuff


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of ya'll have wondered why I voted for myself; it's really simple. There were a few that said they suspected me. I replied by telling them that if they suspect me, then to lynch me. Not one changed their vote to me. At that point, I went ahead and voted for myself. Sometimes, it's easier for people to vote for another if there's a vote already in. I figured that if they really suspected me, they would have jumped at the chance to add votes, bringing me closer to being lynched. As we all know by now, that did not happen. My offer of being lynched still stands - if you suspect me, then prove it by your vote. Nothing hard at all about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very wise, though.  We can only lynch one person, so your comment may have been to draw votes away from Avatar to you, but not very convincing, making you even more suspect.  So, if we happen to be right on Avatar, you're probably going to be next.  Just a thought.
Click to expand...


It's only wise to stay with one in particular if you are scum. Scum know who each other are. If they were smart, though, they'd realize that by going from person they were dead set after to another could possibly take the heat off them temporarily. What you said above just gives us townies more proof that scum have a list. They're obviously going after the ones that have pegged them. You do realize, that by going after me, after you silence Avatar, that you've given yourselves away to the rest of the townies, don't you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all those voting for Avatar, Grandma give me the most pause, dblack did too when he did it-I believe those two are town at the moment because they've both been very well though out and logical and careful in what they say.
> 
> I changed my mind on R.D. and think she's town. My reasoning might actually help scum so I won't say why right now.
> 
> I have no real good reason to suspect Mertex. I think most of her posts have been trying to be helpful with the voting and laying out her case for her pick.
> 
> Shaitra, mebelle, Luissa-neutral at the moment
> 
> Ropey and manifold-not sure but no reasons to suspect and they are leaning town for me right now
> 
> ACSY, SB, RosieS-I'm suspicious of SB because of the we comment. ACSY for some reason was really bugging me in this game-it is nothing personal but I don't usually snap at people and I am wondering if it is her or the game-LOL. I do not like her voting for herself or saying to lynch her-I'd rather she fought to win. So suspicious.
> 
> RosieS-my vote is on her and my reasons for it are that she either gave away her position way too early in the game without a good reason for doing so-it doesn't help town. My other reason is her very aggressive going after all who accuse her-being defensive is not a give away but being super aggressive is not something that seems town to me, I could be wrong-I'm not sure how the game is played and maybe this is good strategy to be aggressive but I have to go with something. I very much appreciate that she accurately called me as town. Scum wouldn't call a townie town. So that gives me pause. I could switch my vote.
> 
> But for now, I'll keep it.
> 
> Don't forget the deadline. Wed. 10 p.m. I really, really, really, really do not want a no-lynch. I consider that worse than lynching the wrong person because we won't get any closer to catching scum and they get one up on us by getting a free night kill. So if it comes to that, I'll hammer someone before the deadline if we are close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False accusation about me, Wolfsister.
> 
> Very early in the last game I said the Town would be sorry if they lynched me.
> 
> They did not, but the Scum took me out.  I was Town Cop.
> 
> Other than suggesting that the Doctor block for the Town Cop, Avatar is copying what I did.
> 
> Luissa was accused of not reading, falsely.
> 
> You did not even touch the beginnings of Game 1. Your ignorance shows. Not reading is true of you.
> 
> Call that aggressive - but you know it is the truth as to why you say I revealed too soon.
> 
> I did because that is how I roll, two out of two times.
> 
> You only bothered to read the second time. Thus falsely accusing me.
> 
> I am VERY aggro concerning Aye, who called me and Mertex bitches first (and only). Miss Bossy  is scum and needs lynching right after Avatar.
> 
> And Aye says I do not defend myself. She is still Boss Bossy regardless. Lol
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


OK, so I read the first game where you said it would be a mistake to lynch you and you were the cop. This game you have claimed VT. It's a claim that can't be proven either way. I'm not sure why you would tell us who you are. It makes no sense to me this early in the game.

I think it screws up town more than scum to do this. It's confusing. And increases paranoia which is already way up there is seems.

So I am not changing my vote, yet.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> i think you may be safe for a while avatar..most are doing holiday stuff



I'll probably be safe till Wednesday. Everyone is so paranoid about making a wrong choice. 

With that said, I'm. Heading back to play with my fairy princess and clean up the party.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all those voting for Avatar, Grandma give me the most pause, dblack did too when he did it-I believe those two are town at the moment because they've both been very well though out and logical and careful in what they say.
> 
> I changed my mind on R.D. and think she's town. My reasoning might actually help scum so I won't say why right now.
> 
> I have no real good reason to suspect Mertex. I think most of her posts have been trying to be helpful with the voting and laying out her case for her pick.
> 
> Shaitra, mebelle, Luissa-neutral at the moment
> 
> Ropey and manifold-not sure but no reasons to suspect and they are leaning town for me right now
> 
> ACSY, SB, RosieS-I'm suspicious of SB because of the we comment. ACSY for some reason was really bugging me in this game-it is nothing personal but I don't usually snap at people and I am wondering if it is her or the game-LOL. I do not like her voting for herself or saying to lynch her-I'd rather she fought to win. So suspicious.
> 
> RosieS-my vote is on her and my reasons for it are that she either gave away her position way too early in the game without a good reason for doing so-it doesn't help town. My other reason is her very aggressive going after all who accuse her-being defensive is not a give away but being super aggressive is not something that seems town to me, I could be wrong-I'm not sure how the game is played and maybe this is good strategy to be aggressive but I have to go with something. I very much appreciate that she accurately called me as town. Scum wouldn't call a townie town. So that gives me pause. I could switch my vote.
> 
> But for now, I'll keep it.
> 
> Don't forget the deadline. Wed. 10 p.m. I really, really, really, really do not want a no-lynch. I consider that worse than lynching the wrong person because we won't get any closer to catching scum and they get one up on us by getting a free night kill. So if it comes to that, I'll hammer someone before the deadline if we are close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False accusation about me, Wolfsister.
> 
> Very early in the last game I said the Town would be sorry if they lynched me.
> 
> They did not, but the Scum took me out.  I was Town Cop.
> 
> Other than suggesting that the Doctor block for the Town Cop, Avatar is copying what I did.
> 
> Luissa was accused of not reading, falsely.
> 
> You did not even touch the beginnings of Game 1. Your ignorance shows. Not reading is true of you.
> 
> Call that aggressive - but you know it is the truth as to why you say I revealed too soon.
> 
> I did because that is how I roll, two out of two times.
> 
> You only bothered to read the second time. Thus falsely accusing me.
> 
> I am VERY aggro concerning Aye, who called me and Mertex bitches first (and only). Miss Bossy  is scum and needs lynching right after Avatar.
> 
> And Aye says I do not defend myself. She is still Boss Bossy regardless. Lol
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so I read the first game where you said it would be a mistake to lynch you and you were the cop. This game you have claimed VT. It's a claim that can't be proven either way. I'm not sure why you would tell us who you are. It makes no sense to me this early in the game.
> 
> I think it screws up town more than scum to do this. It's confusing. And increases paranoia which is already way up there is seems.
> 
> So I am not changing my vote, yet.
Click to expand...


So accuse me of being aggro, but....

in the first game the Town Doctor could protect one person a nite from Mafia.

The Town Cop is a player that needs protecting, since investigating can ID Scum at nitetime.. I did ID Avatar and was promptly killed at the same time.

Mainly because the Doc could not take a huge hint!

The Doctor did not figure out that that person to protect should have been me. Despite my bending over backwards to be transparent.

Avatar jumped right in from the start of this game implying HE is the Town Cop ( he only used the pronoun 'he' as an obvious tell) and should be protected by the Doctor. Piggybacking on the Doctor mistake made toward me. Scummy move.

This time there are TWO protective players, the Doctor and the Bodyguard. By truthfully stating I am not specialized this time, I am banking on one of them saving the Cop - which I am clearly saying I am not this time since the Town Cop is a specialized role -and the OTHER one will save my sweet self.

It is a very worthwhile roll of the dice. 

Now I have given you a big game tutorial, which you needed. Either change away from me or you are next after Avatar for my vote as Scum. You are starting to behave as poorly as Aye. Almost. Not quite, but you are close.

No longer cute, you are acting Scummy.

What you don't know is a royal pain in my tush, darling.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

I never claimed to be the cop or implied I was. If you're going to lie about what I've said, make sure it's not something easily checkable


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Wolfsister77

I see how it is Rosie.  I go along with you, I'm a sweet, innocent, cute townie and everything is rainbows and unicorns and all is well in the world.

I ask you a simple question and you insinuate I'm just a stoopid noob and you are going to go after me next. 

Why attack your fellow townies like that? Who does that help? Scum.

You claimed VT to look out for yourself. You didn't think of what might benefit town. You didn't ask if you should claim or what we thought. You just did it. Damn right I'm gonna ask why. You don't like it? Tough.

Everything I am asking and doing is for the benefit of more than just myself. I can still win if I die. I need the town to survive.

Asking you why you claimed is a fair question.

Do you need a Midol?

My vote stands.


----------



## Avatar4321

I wanted to add, not only have I not implied that I'm the cop, I've implied a completely different role. One much of the town has already figured out. In fact, you've accused me of being scum for the hints at my role.

So why lie?


----------



## Ropey

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Now that's the AyeCantSeeYou I remember.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

The more some talk, the more they 'out' themselves as being scum. Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> I see how it is Rosie.  I go along with you, I'm a sweet, innocent, cute townie and everything is rainbows and unicorns and all is well in the world.
> 
> I ask you a simple question and you insinuate I'm just a stoopid noob and you are going to go after me next.
> 
> Why attack your fellow townies like that? Who does that help? Scum.
> 
> You claimed VT to look out for yourself. You didn't think of what might benefit town. You didn't ask if you should claim or what we thought. You just did it. Damn right I'm gonna ask why. You don't like it? Tough.
> 
> Everything I am asking and doing is for the benefit of more than just myself. I can still win if I die. I need the town to survive.
> 
> Asking you why you claimed is a fair question.
> 
> Do you need a Midol?
> 
> My vote stands.



Can't read? 

My experience is so that Town will not make the same mistake again.

Avatar lies about implying HE is the Cop. Anyone can read what he wrote in this thread and see it themselves.

Aye does not care if the Town screws up...again. Because she benefits.

And yeah, you are acting the dumb n00b who has to be taught and cannot think it thru herself. Thanks for outing yourself. Syrenn played  that last time and she was Scum.

The more you three pretend the more you give yourselves away.

Carry on carrying on.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of ya'll have wondered why I voted for myself; it's really simple. There were a few that said they suspected me. I replied by telling them that if they suspect me, then to lynch me. Not one changed their vote to me. At that point, I went ahead and voted for myself. Sometimes, it's easier for people to vote for another if there's a vote already in. I figured that if they really suspected me, they would have jumped at the chance to add votes, bringing me closer to being lynched. As we all know by now, that did not happen. My offer of being lynched still stands - if you suspect me, then prove it by your vote. Nothing hard at all about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very wise, though.  We can only lynch one person, so your comment may have been to draw votes away from Avatar to you, but not very convincing, making you even more suspect.  So, if we happen to be right on Avatar, you're probably going to be next.  Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only wise to stay with one in particular if you are scum. Scum know who each other are. If they were smart, though, they'd realize that by going from person they were dead set after to another could possibly take the heat off them temporarily. What you said above just gives us townies more proof that scum have a list. *They're obviously going after the ones that have pegged them. You do realize, that by going after me, after you silence Avatar, that you've given yourselves away to the rest of the townies*, don't you?
Click to expand...


So, you're admitting that you are Scum, too, because you say that by going after you, the Scum are coming after me for pegging you?  Thanks for being so honest.
You're talking like someone that has been counseled by the Godfather.  If we take out scum Avatar, only the ones defending him will stand out as guilty....because they knew what he was and were desperately trying to throw suspicion elsewhere.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I see how it is Rosie.  I go along with you, I'm a sweet, innocent, cute townie and everything is rainbows and unicorns and all is well in the world.
> 
> I ask you a simple question and you insinuate I'm just a stoopid noob and you are going to go after me next.
> 
> Why attack your fellow townies like that? Who does that help? Scum.
> 
> You claimed VT to look out for yourself. You didn't think of what might benefit town. You didn't ask if you should claim or what we thought. You just did it. Damn right I'm gonna ask why. You don't like it? Tough.
> 
> Everything I am asking and doing is for the benefit of more than just myself. I can still win if I die. I need the town to survive.
> 
> Asking you why you claimed is a fair question.
> 
> Do you need a Midol?
> 
> My vote stands.



If Rosie is taken out, and Avatar stays, he will continue to manipulate you into thinking he is Townie....and he's doing a good job.  If you read his previous posts, it should stand out how he makes everyone believe he is Townie when he is nothing but Scum.  But, you'll have to learn from experience.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I wanted to add, not only have I not implied that I'm the cop, I've implied a completely different role. One much of the town has already figured out. In fact, you've accused me of being scum for the hints at my role.
> 
> So why lie?




You could hint that you are the town priest, and we would not know that you were lying...you're pretty good at it, so what makes you think that because you've hinted that you're the teacher that we should buy it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see how it is Rosie.  I go along with you, I'm a sweet, innocent, cute townie and everything is rainbows and unicorns and all is well in the world.
> 
> I ask you a simple question and you insinuate I'm just a stoopid noob and you are going to go after me next.
> 
> Why attack your fellow townies like that? Who does that help? Scum.
> 
> You claimed VT to look out for yourself. You didn't think of what might benefit town. You didn't ask if you should claim or what we thought. You just did it. Damn right I'm gonna ask why. You don't like it? Tough.
> 
> Everything I am asking and doing is for the benefit of more than just myself. I can still win if I die. I need the town to survive.
> 
> Asking you why you claimed is a fair question.
> 
> Do you need a Midol?
> 
> My vote stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rosie is taken out, and Avatar stays, he will continue to manipulate you into thinking he is Townie....and he's doing a good job.  If you read his previous posts, it should stand out how he makes everyone believe he is Townie when he is nothing but Scum.  But, you'll have to learn from experience.
Click to expand...


Well, if everyone who is voting for Rosie is scum but me, then I need to be voted off the Island for being a total moron.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see how it is Rosie.  I go along with you, I'm a sweet, innocent, cute townie and everything is rainbows and unicorns and all is well in the world.
> 
> I ask you a simple question and you insinuate I'm just a stoopid noob and you are going to go after me next.
> 
> Why attack your fellow townies like that? Who does that help? Scum.
> 
> You claimed VT to look out for yourself. You didn't think of what might benefit town. You didn't ask if you should claim or what we thought. You just did it. Damn right I'm gonna ask why. You don't like it? Tough.
> 
> Everything I am asking and doing is for the benefit of more than just myself. I can still win if I die. I need the town to survive.
> 
> Asking you why you claimed is a fair question.
> 
> Do you need a Midol?
> 
> My vote stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rosie is taken out, and Avatar stays, he will continue to manipulate you into thinking he is Townie....and he's doing a good job.  If you read his previous posts, it should stand out how he makes everyone believe he is Townie when he is nothing but Scum.  But, you'll have to learn from experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if everyone who is voting for Rosie is scum but me, then I need to be voted off the Island for being a total moron.
Click to expand...



They'll keep you around till the end, since they've got you where they want you.  They'll probably go after Rosie or me the next round, if they don't kill me Wednesday night.


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> powers of observation.....grandma is scum or she would know that townies have 'roles'



I did know that Townies have roles. In the confusion created when RD misread her PM, I thought that only the Vanillas had themes and the Town Protectors and Mafia didn't. 

I wasn't the only one that got confused.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very wise, though.  We can only lynch one person, so your comment may have been to draw votes away from Avatar to you, but not very convincing, making you even more suspect.  So, if we happen to be right on Avatar, you're probably going to be next.  Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only wise to stay with one in particular if you are scum. Scum know who each other are. If they were smart, though, they'd realize that by going from person they were dead set after to another could possibly take the heat off them temporarily. What you said above just gives us townies more proof that scum have a list. *They're obviously going after the ones that have pegged them. You do realize, that by going after me, after you silence Avatar, that you've given yourselves away to the rest of the townies*, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're admitting that you are Scum, too, because you say that by going after you, the Scum are coming after me for pegging you?  Thanks for being so honest.
> You're talking like someone that has been counseled by the Godfather.  If we take out scum Avatar, only the ones defending him will stand out as guilty....because they knew what he was and were desperately trying to throw suspicion elsewhere.
Click to expand...







Nice try on attempting to twist my words around, but you get a huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on it. Reading comprehension isn't your forte, is it? 
Giving yourself away as scum is, though.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only wise to stay with one in particular if you are scum. Scum know who each other are. If they were smart, though, they'd realize that by going from person they were dead set after to another could possibly take the heat off them temporarily. What you said above just gives us townies more proof that scum have a list. *They're obviously going after the ones that have pegged them. You do realize, that by going after me, after you silence Avatar, that you've given yourselves away to the rest of the townies*, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're admitting that you are Scum, too, because you say that by going after you, the Scum are coming after me for pegging you?  Thanks for being so honest.
> You're talking like someone that has been counseled by the Godfather.  If we take out scum Avatar, only the ones defending him will stand out as guilty....because they knew what he was and were desperately trying to throw suspicion elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try on attempting to twist my words around, but you get a huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on it. Reading comprehension isn't your forte, is it?
> Giving yourself away as scum is, though.
Click to expand...



That's what you said...maybe composing sentences isn't your forte? 
That's okay.....your little tricks aren't working.  Hopefully soon you'll be little orphan Annie flopping around wondering what to do without your Godfather instructing you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lvLu7l_ZUJY]Flopping Fish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> powers of observation.....grandma is scum or she would know that townies have 'roles'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did know that Townies have roles. In the confusion created when RD misread her PM, I thought that only the Vanillas had themes and the Town Protectors and Mafia didn't.
> 
> I wasn't the only one that got confused.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute - Why would scum not know that Townies have 'roles?' Did you misread your PM too? 

And I'm still waiting for your answer to this, SB:



> Quote: Originally Posted by strollingbones
> for the children for the shake of the kids...damn it avatar are you the community organizer?
> 
> he is not scum.....a vote for avatar is letting he scum kill off the townies.....





> Quote: Originally Posted by Grandma
> 
> And you know this how?


----------



## strollingbones

gut feeling?


----------



## MeBelle

747  posts and I still don't have a clear view on  anyone.

Avatar4321 is still long winded


----------



## Wolfsister77

We almost have as many posts as the whole entire first game and we are not even done with day 1 yet.

And to be honest, it is confusing me quite a bit regarding figuring out who scum is.

Too much information. 

We are going to be mostly guessing on the first round and then we'll get our clues from there.

I have no one I want to change my vote to but if it gets to Wed. and we need a hammer, I'll do it if I have to, no matter what to avoid a no-lynch. We need more clues.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> We almost have as many posts as the whole entire first game and we are not even done with day 1 yet.
> 
> And to be honest, it is confusing me quite a bit regarding figuring out who scum is.
> 
> Too much information.
> 
> We are going to be mostly guessing on the first round and then we'll get our clues from there.
> 
> I have no one I want to change my vote to but if it gets to Wed. and we need a hammer, I'll do it if I have to, no matter what to avoid a no-lynch. We need more clues.




The first lynch is always just a guess.  We all have formed opinions based on what we have read.  Based on my experience in the first game, I decided I wouldn't be so gullible this time around and pay close attention to what each person says.  If I'm wrong, hopefully we can get a better handle on it next go round but I have a feeling Scum is going to get me the first night...I've angered them too much...


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.10​**Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you.*​

*Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, dblack_

*Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa,_
*RosieS (4):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, strollingbones_
*Ropey (1):* _manifold_
*R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
*~* Day 1 bar none is always the toughest Day for Town, but each Day gets easier.
*~* Being emotional & getting angry is normal; the game will exercise your patience.
*~* Persuasion is the name of the game in getting people to vote your way. 
*~* Also, information overload is a valid threat to Town. Too much or too little info is a bad thing, and can definitely be abused by Scum or misused by Town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Can I go back and delete all my posts now?


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex and R.D.-both very aggressively pushing for Avatar-I am suspicious they are targeting their biggest threat-suspicious



 No way scum knows who their "biggest" threats might be, in fact there is not one "biggest" threat to target.  They know who is town - that is all. On the other hand the town knows their biggest threat is the Godfather 

Also, you give Rosie a pass in that post only to vote to lynch her the next day.


----------



## strollingbones

avatar is always long winded.....about the children....board of education?


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex and R.D.-both very aggressively pushing for Avatar-I am suspicious they are targeting their biggest threat-suspicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way scum knows who their "biggest" threats might be, in fact there is not one "biggest" threat to target.  They know who is town - that is all. On the other hand the town knows their biggest threat is the Godfather
> 
> Also, you give Rosie a pass in that post only to vote to lynch her the next day.
Click to expand...


But based on his past game play, they could target him based on being a good player. They know who is town and who isn't. It could be a strategy to go after a good player that could help town. He was gone after like a laser almost right away here. I'm either completely missing the reasoning for it, or there is a scum clue in his posts. SB has one with the we comment. Where is Avatar's?

I though Rosie was town for revealing her role. But her role she is claiming can't be proven and to reveal this early is not helpful IMO. She is trying to get the protective roles to protect her. Why just look out for yourself if you are a VT? You should be helping everyone. Why is she threatening other folks she thinks are town? She told me if I don't turn away from her, I'm next. Why is she lying? I do not see where Avatar claimed cop or insinuated cop. If it's there, it should be quoted. He called the cop a he but that could mean any male here and could just mean he doesn't know the gender. So why is she lying? Lying is scummy.

I have to pick someone and I understand perfectly that I'm taking a big risk. It's more fun for me to look at someone to point a finger at and to look at someone to believe about being town. It makes it interesting for me to take a chance and not just do what is comfortable or play under the radar.

I could be wrong. If I am, I'll adjust and learn.

I'll admit right now, all the information is causing me to change my mind a lot. I need to adjust and not post so much or say so much. Playing like an open book might not be a good idea or being so wishy washy.

I'll have to slow it down and think things through better going forward.


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> avatar is always long winded.....about the children....board of education?



I think he's the town teacher.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> avatar is always long winded.....about the children....board of education?



Working on the long winded issue.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> avatar is always long winded.....about the children....board of education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's the town teacher.
Click to expand...


Yep....he's manipulated you into believing in him.  Read his posts to me in the first game. he hasn't changed much, you're swallowing his BS just like I did.  You'll learn in time, but it may be too late.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> avatar is always long winded.....about the children....board of education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's the town teacher.
Click to expand...


So?


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> avatar is always long winded.....about the children....board of education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's the town teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


I think he's town.

As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar. 

know what I noticed?

Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's the town teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's town.
> 
> As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar.
> 
> know what I noticed?
> 
> Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.
Click to expand...


She did that because she didn't want to appear suspicious.... she knew he had the required votes to get lynched, so her vote really didn't make a difference.  The ones that are defending Avatar.....they're going to look mighty suspicious.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's the town teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's town.
> 
> As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar.
> 
> know what I noticed?
> 
> Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.
Click to expand...


Good catch!


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's town.
> 
> As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar.
> 
> know what I noticed?
> 
> Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did that because she didn't want to appear suspicious.... she knew he had the required votes to get lynched, so her vote really didn't make a difference.  The ones that are defending Avatar.....they're going to look mighty suspicious.
Click to expand...


This game is sure getting lifelike.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's town.
> 
> As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar.
> 
> know what I noticed?
> 
> Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good catch!
Click to expand...


I pointed out earlier that all the remaining scum voted for moonglow in the first round. Syrenn had her reasons. Shaitra and I didn't care who was killed as long as it wasn't us.

I had six votes for me yesterday. I can't imagine that at least one isn't scum. I think at least two. Why? Because I know I'm not scum. And think they will want to kill any non scum at this point. Doesn't matter who, but considering how I did before I doubt they will be too upset to seem dead. At least two are voting for me. Or I'd already be dead.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's town.
> 
> As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar.
> 
> know what I noticed?
> 
> Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pointed out earlier that all the remaining scum voted for moonglow in the first round. Syrenn had her reasons. Shaitra and I didn't care who was killed as long as it wasn't us.
> 
> I had six votes for me yesterday. I can't imagine that at least one isn't scum. I think at least two. Why? Because I know I'm not scum. And think they will want to kill any non scum at this point. Doesn't matter who, but considering how I did before I doubt they will be too upset to seem dead. At least two are voting for me. Or I'd already be dead.
Click to expand...


Again, Avi, that entire argument is premised on the notion that you're town, which is what you're tying to prove. Making it a purely circular argument. 

If you're scum, on the other hand, it makes perfect sense that the other scum aren't voting for you and are, instead, trying to steer us elsewhere.

For what it's worth, I'm actually less convinced you're scum now than I once was, but not because of this line of reasoning. It doesn't add up.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's town.
> 
> As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar.
> 
> know what I noticed?
> 
> Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did that because she didn't want to appear suspicious.... she knew he had the required votes to get lynched, so her vote really didn't make a difference.  The ones that are defending Avatar.....they're going to look mighty suspicious.
Click to expand...


They aren't going to look suspicious at all when I am dead. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Again, Avi, that entire argument is premised on the notion that you're town, which is what you're tying to prove. Making it a purely circular argument.
> 
> If you're scum, on the other hand, it makes perfect sense that the other scum aren't voting for you and are, instead, trying to steer us elsewhere.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm actually less convinced you're scum now than I once was, but not because of this line of reasoning. It doesn't add up.



Of course it's premised on me not being scum. Because I'm not scum. You may not know that yet, but if and when I'm either dead or the cop investigates me, you will. My comments are more to aid you after my death if the worst happens than to prove my Innocence.

I still win when we beat the scum. Even if I'm dead. I'm thinking long term


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's the town teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's town.
> 
> As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar.
> 
> know what I noticed?
> 
> Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.
Click to expand...


Moonglow outed himself. If Syrenn (or anyone else) _didn't_ vote for him it would look pretty suspicious. She had to throw him under the bus to hide her own identity.


----------



## strollingbones

a vote for avatar is a vote for the sum winning.....i still think rosie is a likely scummy


----------



## strollingbones

3 of the townies have flat out hinted at their roles in the town...and yet yall keep going....

aye is apparently a town janitor of some type...

avatar is....omg...a priest?  all about the children.....

me...i am the town dietitian


----------



## strollingbones

the 3 of us should be somewhat safe...but several of you have been rather aggressive since the beginning...rosie for one...and ropey is not posting as much seems he posted until he thought himself safe and now is about it....the hubris of a scum player?

i will go with either ropey or rosie but not avatar


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> 3 of the townies have flat out hinted at their roles in the town...and yet yall keep going....
> 
> aye is apparently a town janitor of some type...
> 
> avatar is....omg...a priest?  all about the children.....
> 
> me...i am the town dietitian



Again so?   We all have flavor roles, weak arguement.


----------



## manifold

*Unvote*

This thread has devolved into a bitch fest the likes of which is typically reserved for abortion or gay marriage debates. It seems to me that acrimony and information overload both benefit mafia a lot more than town. I have a parade and a bbq to go to today, but tonight or tomorrow I'm going to re-read that last couple of days and see if I can identify who is sowing the seeds of chaos and discord, and that's who I'm going to vote for.


----------



## strollingbones

gay parades on memorial day?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's town.
> 
> As a side note, due to Mertex's prompting, I have looked over the first game when I have a minute to see if I missed something on Avatar.
> 
> know what I noticed?
> 
> Syrenn laid the hammer on Moonglow and he was her scum partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had six votes for me yesterday. I can't imagine that at least one isn't scum. I think at least two. Why? Because I know I'm not scum. And think they will want to kill any non scum at this point. Doesn't matter who, but considering how I did before I doubt they will be too upset to seem dead. *At least two are voting for me. Or I'd already be dead*.
Click to expand...

No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.  

You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.  

For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
_   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.  

And,  I still fail to understand your logic for the bolded.

Mani pretending to be above it all is just so Mani.   It's a game, and if I don't make it past the first night some of my observations might be useful in the future.   Being quiet sure isn't going to help anyone.


----------



## Luissa

My job in town is usually a scummy job, but I am not scummy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had six votes for me yesterday. I can't imagine that at least one isn't scum. I think at least two. Why? Because I know I'm not scum. And think they will want to kill any non scum at this point. Doesn't matter who, but considering how I did before I doubt they will be too upset to seem dead. *At least two are voting for me. Or I'd already be dead*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.
> 
> You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.
> 
> For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> _   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.
> 
> And,  I still fail to understand your logic for the bolded.
> 
> Mani pretending to be above it all is just so Mani.   It's a game, and if I don't make it past the first night some of my observations might be useful in the future.   Being quiet sure isn't going to help anyone.
Click to expand...


You know what is interesting is that Avi specifically asked what the cop gets back on the godfather in the beginning of the game. It could of been an innocent question, could of been to be helpful, or could of been to see if he could suggest the cop go ahead and investigate him because it wouldn't matter anyway. Hmmmmmmm...................


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had six votes for me yesterday. I can't imagine that at least one isn't scum. I think at least two. Why? Because I know I'm not scum. And think they will want to kill any non scum at this point. Doesn't matter who, but considering how I did before I doubt they will be too upset to seem dead. *At least two are voting for me. Or I'd already be dead*.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.
> 
> You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.
> 
> For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> _   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.
> 
> And,  I still fail to understand your logic for the bolded.
> 
> Mani pretending to be above it all is just so Mani.   It's a game, and if I don't make it past the first night some of my observations might be useful in the future.   Being quiet sure isn't going to help anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what is interesting is that Avi specifically asked what the cop gets back on the godfather in the beginning of the game. It could of been an innocent question, could of been to be helpful, or could of been to see if he could suggest the cop go ahead and investigate him because it wouldn't matter anyway. Hmmmmmmm...................
Click to expand...


If Avi was Townie he would have already been lynched...the fact that he's sat there with 5 votes for this long is more proof that he is Mafia...the Mafia wouldn't be waiting around if he was Townie.....those of you who haven't voted for him or haven't voted at all are pretty suspect.  I know some of you defending him are Townie and just can't believe he is Mafia, he's pretty good at convincing you he isn't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had six votes for me yesterday. I can't imagine that at least one isn't scum. I think at least two. Why? Because I know I'm not scum. And think they will want to kill any non scum at this point. Doesn't matter who, but considering how I did before I doubt they will be too upset to seem dead. *At least two are voting for me. Or I'd already be dead*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.
> 
> You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.
> 
> For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> _   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.
> 
> And,  I still fail to understand your logic for the bolded.
> 
> Mani pretending to be above it all is just so Mani.   It's a game, and if I don't make it past the first night some of my observations might be useful in the future.   Being quiet sure isn't going to help anyone.
Click to expand...


So I'm not just scum, I'm the godfather. I need to buy a lotto ticket with the luck you guys give me.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.




Roles don't make any difference.  Scum have roles too, or can make them up - how would anyone know if their role is legit or they just made it up?  Scum is probably very eager to make us think they have innocent roles to throw suspicion elsewhere.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.
> 
> You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.
> 
> For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> _   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.
> 
> And,  I still fail to understand your logic for the bolded.
> 
> Mani pretending to be above it all is just so Mani.   It's a game, and if I don't make it past the first night some of my observations might be useful in the future.   Being quiet sure isn't going to help anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is interesting is that Avi specifically asked what the cop gets back on the godfather in the beginning of the game. It could of been an innocent question, could of been to be helpful, or could of been to see if he could suggest the cop go ahead and investigate him because it wouldn't matter anyway. Hmmmmmmm...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Avi was Townie he would have already been lynched...the fact that he's sat there with 5 votes for this long is more proof that he is Mafia...the Mafia wouldn't be waiting around if he was Townie.....those of you who haven't voted for him or haven't voted at all are pretty suspect.  I know some of you defending him are Townie and just can't believe he is Mafia, he's pretty good at convincing you he isn't.
Click to expand...


His playstyle is very similar to the first game and his question about the godfather/cop result are both giving me pause for sure. But even if I switched my vote, that would only be 6 for him. dblack is also wavering and took his vote off Avi and dblack is playing the same as last time and was town. Maybe mafia would wait to vote until the end because we all went on an on about not letting the game end too early.

The ones to me are those not saying anything helpful are becoming suspect to me for the next round. This is making it much more difficult when some of you are doing nothing to help the game and you know who you are.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had six votes for me yesterday. I can't imagine that at least one isn't scum. I think at least two. Why? Because I know I'm not scum. And think they will want to kill any non scum at this point. Doesn't matter who, but considering how I did before I doubt they will be too upset to seem dead. *At least two are voting for me. Or I'd already be dead*.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.
> 
> You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.
> 
> For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> _   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.
> 
> And,  I still fail to understand your logic for the bolded.
> 
> Mani pretending to be above it all is just so Mani.   It's a game, and if I don't make it past the first night some of my observations might be useful in the future.   Being quiet sure isn't going to help anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'm not just scum, I'm the godfather. I need to buy a lotto ticket with the luck you guys give me.
Click to expand...


Except it is not luck....it is cooperation and valiant attempts from your goons to save you.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is interesting is that Avi specifically asked what the cop gets back on the godfather in the beginning of the game. It could of been an innocent question, could of been to be helpful, or could of been to see if he could suggest the cop go ahead and investigate him because it wouldn't matter anyway. Hmmmmmmm...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Avi was Townie he would have already been lynched...the fact that he's sat there with 5 votes for this long is more proof that he is Mafia...the Mafia wouldn't be waiting around if he was Townie.....those of you who haven't voted for him or haven't voted at all are pretty suspect.  I know some of you defending him are Townie and just can't believe he is Mafia, he's pretty good at convincing you he isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His playstyle is very similar to the first game and his question about the godfather/cop result are both giving me pause for sure. But even if I switched my vote, that would only be 6 for him. dblack is also wavering and took his vote off Avi and dblack is playing the same as last time and was town. Maybe mafia would wait to vote until the end because we all went on an on about not letting the game end too early.
> 
> The ones to me are those not saying anything helpful are becoming suspect to me for the next round. This is making it much more difficult when some of you are doing nothing to help the game and you know who you are.
Click to expand...



Mafia would not wait just to keep the game going....they wouldn't want to take a chance on someone bailing out.  Mafia is definitely voting for someone else and encouraging everyone to vote for someone else....and who are they?  The posts are very revealing....and of course they are going to keep denying it...but the fact that he's sitting there this long with no lynch is proof that his goons are not voting for him and some of you, who are on the fence, have bought his load of bs.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Avi was Townie he would have already been lynched...the fact that he's sat there with 5 votes for this long is more proof that he is Mafia...the Mafia wouldn't be waiting around if he was Townie.....those of you who haven't voted for him or haven't voted at all are pretty suspect.  I know some of you defending him are Townie and just can't believe he is Mafia, he's pretty good at convincing you he isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His playstyle is very similar to the first game and his question about the godfather/cop result are both giving me pause for sure. But even if I switched my vote, that would only be 6 for him. dblack is also wavering and took his vote off Avi and dblack is playing the same as last time and was town. Maybe mafia would wait to vote until the end because we all went on an on about not letting the game end too early.
> 
> The ones to me are those not saying anything helpful are becoming suspect to me for the next round. This is making it much more difficult when some of you are doing nothing to help the game and you know who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia would not wait just to keep the game going....they wouldn't want to take a chance on someone bailing out.  Mafia is definitely voting for someone else and encouraging everyone to vote for someone else....and who are they?  The posts are very revealing....and of course they are going to keep denying it...but the fact that he's sitting there this long with no lynch is proof that his goons are not voting for him and some of you, who are on the fence, have bought his load of bs.
Click to expand...


Hmmm...........................Very compelling arguments for sure.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote : Unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roles don't make any difference.  Scum have roles too, or can make them up - how would anyone know if their role is legit or they just made it up?  Scum is probably very eager to make us think they have innocent roles to throw suspicion elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Very true, but specialized roles don't need a job description and it might give clues to scum to talk about it too much.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Avi was Townie he would have already been lynched...the fact that he's sat there with 5 votes for this long is more proof that he is Mafia...the Mafia wouldn't be waiting around if he was Townie.....those of you who haven't voted for him or haven't voted at all are pretty suspect.  I know some of you defending him are Townie and just can't believe he is Mafia, he's pretty good at convincing you he isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His playstyle is very similar to the first game and his question about the godfather/cop result are both giving me pause for sure. But even if I switched my vote, that would only be 6 for him. dblack is also wavering and took his vote off Avi and dblack is playing the same as last time and was town. Maybe mafia would wait to vote until the end because we all went on an on about not letting the game end too early.
> 
> The ones to me are those not saying anything helpful are becoming suspect to me for the next round. This is making it much more difficult when some of you are doing nothing to help the game and you know who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia would not wait just to keep the game going....they wouldn't want to take a chance on someone bailing out.  Mafia is definitely voting for someone else and encouraging everyone to vote for someone else....and who are they?  The posts are very revealing....and of course they are going to keep denying it...but the fact that he's sitting there this long with no lynch is proof that his goons are not voting for him and some of you, who are on the fence, have bought his load of bs.
Click to expand...


You scum just don't have the votes to finish me. That's what you get for piling on prematurely


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.
> 
> You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.
> 
> For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> _   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.
> 
> And,  I still fail to understand your logic for the bolded.
> 
> Mani pretending to be above it all is just so Mani.   It's a game, and if I don't make it past the first night some of my observations might be useful in the future.   Being quiet sure isn't going to help anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not just scum, I'm the godfather. I need to buy a lotto ticket with the luck you guys give me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it is not luck....it is cooperation and valiant attempts from your goons to save you.
Click to expand...


What goons?!?!


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.11​**I want the TRUTH!
"You can't HANDLE the truth!"*​

*Not Voting (5):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, dblack, manifold, Wolfsister77_

*Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa,_
*RosieS (3):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones_
*R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
*~* Have a happy Memorial Day guys!!!


----------



## Avatar4321

You're right wake. They can't handle the truth.

I'm a bit suspicious of wolfsister finding mertex's explanation compelling. Last time someone found mertex's explanation compelling on such flimsy reasons, they were scum.


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.





Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roles don't make any difference.  Scum have roles too, or can make them up - how would anyone know if their role is legit or they just made it up?  Scum is probably very eager to make us think they have innocent roles to throw suspicion elsewhere.
Click to expand...


I think that those who don't want us revealing things are showing a revealing desire to keep things hidden.

Now if the scum already know who we are, then why would revealing stuff to each other be a bad thing?

Hmmm?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> You're right wake. They can't handle the truth.
> 
> I'm a bit suspicious of wolfsister finding mertex's explanation compelling. Last time someone found mertex's explanation compelling on such flimsy reasons, they were scum.






Not


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roles don't make any difference.  Scum have roles too, or can make them up - how would anyone know if their role is legit or they just made it up?  Scum is probably very eager to make us think they have innocent roles to throw suspicion elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that those who don't want us revealing things are showing a revealing desire to keep things hidden.
> 
> Now if the scum already know who we are, then why would revealing stuff to each other be a bad thing?
> 
> Hmmm?
Click to expand...


What I am saying is, the specialized roles probably don't have jobs because they already are jobs. You know-Dr. Cop Jailer Bodyguard, etc. Therefore if everyone talks about their jobs, that helps scum narrow down the specialized roles because if someone has a job, they are probably a townie or lying about being a townie and scum would know who the liars are because they would be fellow scum. I don't want to help them figure out who to kill at night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> You're right wake. They can't handle the truth.
> 
> I'm a bit suspicious of wolfsister finding mertex's explanation compelling. Last time someone found mertex's explanation compelling on such flimsy reasons, they were scum.



Everybody who suspects you or listens to someone who suspects you can't be scum. I did not switch my vote to you. I just unvoted.

I would like to see some opinions from some folks who haven't really given much of one yet. I feel like I know where most stand, but not everyone. It would be helpful.


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roles don't make any difference.  Scum have roles too, or can make them up - how would anyone know if their role is legit or they just made it up?  Scum is probably very eager to make us think they have innocent roles to throw suspicion elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that those who don't want us revealing things are showing a revealing desire to keep things hidden.
> 
> Now if the scum already know who we are, then why would revealing stuff to each other be a bad thing?
> 
> Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am saying is, the specialized roles probably don't have jobs because they already are jobs. You know-Dr. Cop Jailer Bodyguard, etc. Therefore if everyone talks about their jobs, that helps scum narrow down the specialized roles because if someone has a job, they are probably a townie or lying about being a townie and scum would know who the liars are because they would be fellow scum. I don't want to help them figure out who to kill at night.
Click to expand...


There's inconsistencies. 



Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> avatar is always long winded.....about the children....board of education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's the town teacher.
Click to expand...


js


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roles don't make any difference.  Scum have roles too, or can make them up - how would anyone know if their role is legit or they just made it up?  Scum is probably very eager to make us think they have innocent roles to throw suspicion elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that those who don't want us revealing things are showing a revealing desire to keep things hidden.
> 
> Now if the scum already know who we are, then why would revealing stuff to each other be a bad thing?
> 
> Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am saying is, the specialized roles probably don't have jobs because they already are jobs. You know-Dr. Cop Jailer Bodyguard, etc. Therefore if everyone talks about their jobs, that helps scum narrow down the specialized roles because if someone has a job, they are probably a townie or lying about being a townie and scum would know who the liars are because they would be fellow scum. I don't want to help them figure out who to kill at night.
Click to expand...


We should seek clarification from  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], but I'd assume we all have town personas, that they are randomly assigned, and that the have no bearing on specialized roles or team (scum/town) assignment. They are for "entertainment purposes only".


----------



## Wake

*Every single player has a themed profession. Not only does this serve as fodder for deaths while adding another layer to our game, but it's to start easing players more into the complex world of themed Mafia. 

Day 1 ends in two days, 4 hours.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that those who don't want us revealing things are showing a revealing desire to keep things hidden.
> 
> Now if the scum already know who we are, then why would revealing stuff to each other be a bad thing?
> 
> Hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am saying is, the specialized roles probably don't have jobs because they already are jobs. You know-Dr. Cop Jailer Bodyguard, etc. Therefore if everyone talks about their jobs, that helps scum narrow down the specialized roles because if someone has a job, they are probably a townie or lying about being a townie and scum would know who the liars are because they would be fellow scum. I don't want to help them figure out who to kill at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's inconsistencies.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> avatar is always long winded.....about the children....board of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's the town teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> js
Click to expand...


You are right. My bad.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we might want to consider if revealing our jobs will help scum figure out the specialized roles easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roles don't make any difference.  Scum have roles too, or can make them up - how would anyone know if their role is legit or they just made it up?  Scum is probably very eager to make us think they have innocent roles to throw suspicion elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that those who don't want us revealing things are showing a revealing desire to keep things hidden.
> 
> Now if the scum already know who we are, then why would revealing stuff to each other be a bad thing?
> 
> Hmmm?
Click to expand...



Some of our players "Cop, Doctor, etc." are helpful to us Townies, so if every Townie that is not Cop or Doctor gives their role, it won't take Mafia long to figure out who the Cop and Doc are and they will take them out at night.  So SB and Avi giving hints about who they are is just a ploy for some of the noobs to give hints about what their roles are....that makes it easier for the Mafia to figure out who the valuable players "Cop, Doc...." are.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex if you aren't the scum I feel bad foe you. They are playing you like a violin.


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> *Every single player has a themed profession. Not only does this serve as fodder for deaths while adding another layer to our game, but it's to start easing players more into the complex world of themed Mafia.
> 
> Day 1 ends in two days, 4 hours.*


  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], are those themed professions connected to the specialized game roles in a meaninful way? Is the 'Doctor' a 'doctor', for example? Or is it just random 'color'?

edited only to change 'Wake' to  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]'


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> You're right wake. They can't handle the truth.
> 
> I'm a bit suspicious of wolfsister finding mertex's explanation compelling. Last time someone found mertex's explanation compelling on such flimsy reasons, they were scum.



So now you think 5 of us are scum, when there are only 3 scum in the game. And each of your suspects becomes a suspect _after_ they call you suspicious.

Good to know.

Oh, just so you know, I don't think you're the godfather. I think Bones is. Gut feeling.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right wake. They can't handle the truth.
> 
> I'm a bit suspicious of wolfsister finding mertex's explanation compelling. Last time someone found mertex's explanation compelling on such flimsy reasons, they were scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think 5 of us are scum, when there are only 3 scum in the game. And each of your suspects becomes a suspect _after_ they call you suspicious.
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Oh, just so you know, I don't think you're the godfather. I think Bones is. Gut feeling.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing who is scum. There are actions that make me more suspicious of someone. Changing votes on bad logic is one of the reasons. I suspect more than five people. I just find my odds better with some like Rosie more than others. Considering you have a list too you shouldn't act shocked


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right wake. They can't handle the truth.
> 
> I'm a bit suspicious of wolfsister finding mertex's explanation compelling. Last time someone found mertex's explanation compelling on such flimsy reasons, they were scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think 5 of us are scum, when there are only 3 scum in the game. And each of your suspects becomes a suspect _after_ they call you suspicious.
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Oh, just so you know, I don't think you're the godfather. I think Bones is. Gut feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing who is scum. There are actions that make me more suspicious of someone. Changing votes on bad logic is one of the reasons. I suspect more than five people. I just find my odds better with some like Rosie more than others. Considering you have a list too you shouldn't act shocked
Click to expand...


I'm not shocked. I'm bored.


----------



## Avatar4321

Also wolf never said I was suspicious


----------



## Wake

dblack said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Every single player has a themed profession. Not only does this serve as fodder for deaths while adding another layer to our game, but it's to start easing players more into the complex world of themed Mafia.
> 
> Day 1 ends in two days, 4 hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], are those themed professions connected to the specialized game roles in a meaninful way? Is the 'Doctor' a 'doctor', for example? Or is it just random 'color'?
> 
> edited only to change 'Wake' to  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]'
Click to expand...


*The game flavor has no bearing at all on your gameplay roles. The town Doctor could be, in this story, the Town Farmer, etc. It does sound slightly confusing at first, but it's meant to add another layer to the game. Only a major numbnut would give the Doctor role the themed profession of "Doctor" as well, etc.*


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had six votes for me yesterday. I can't imagine that at least one isn't scum. I think at least two. Why? Because I know I'm not scum. And think they will want to kill any non scum at this point. Doesn't matter who, but considering how I did before I doubt they will be too upset to seem dead. *At least two are voting for me. Or I'd already be dead*.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.
> 
> You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.
> 
> For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> _   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'm not just scum, I'm the godfather. I need to buy a lotto ticket with the luck you guys give me.
Click to expand...


I dunno.  Only 3 do. 

But you want the cop to spend a night investigating you if you escape lynching this round.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You've had only 5 votes for the last 4 vote counts.
> 
> You lied the entire last game and won, that was your role.   In this game you pay the same way and accuse anyone who sees it as being scum.   If I'm wrong, you own most of the responsibility for it.
> 
> For example.   You now want the Cop to investigate you if you manage to get the votes for Rosie..or a no lynch.....which town would not benefit from.    From the front page: _The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always  give a result of "Innocent." You send your minions to do your dirty work.
> _   So, if you are guilty you're undetectable by the Cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not just scum, I'm the godfather. I need to buy a lotto ticket with the luck you guys give me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno.  Only 3 do.
> 
> But you want the cop to spend a night investigating you if you escape lynching this round.
Click to expand...


Because I'm innocent. If that's what will make it clear to you short of you killing me, than do it. I'd much rather see you investigated though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think 5 of us are scum, when there are only 3 scum in the game. And each of your suspects becomes a suspect _after_ they call you suspicious.
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Oh, just so you know, I don't think you're the godfather. I think Bones is. Gut feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing who is scum. There are actions that make me more suspicious of someone. Changing votes on bad logic is one of the reasons. I suspect more than five people. I just find my odds better with some like Rosie more than others. Considering you have a list too you shouldn't act shocked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not shocked. I'm bored.
Click to expand...


The game has stalled. I know where most stand but some are not contributing anything helpful. I'm not talking about being busy over the Holiday weekend, I'm talking about saying almost nothing and not voting or asking a question or contributing something to help the game and help us move it along. 

I'm thinking of voting for one of them so I don't play this game for the next year or so.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing who is scum. There are actions that make me more suspicious of someone. Changing votes on bad logic is one of the reasons. I suspect more than five people. I just find my odds better with some like Rosie more than others. Considering you have a list too you shouldn't act shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not shocked. I'm bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The game has stalled. I know where most stand but some are not contributing anything helpful. I'm not talking about being busy over the Holiday weekend, I'm talking about saying almost nothing and not voting or asking a question or contributing something to help the game and help us move it along.
> 
> I'm thinking of voting for one of them so I don't play this game for the next year or so.
Click to expand...


Round 1 ends in less than two days and we arent closer to a lynch vote.

I do not want the scum to bring us to a draw. If we have to, vote for me. But I'd much rather we found someone that isn't me to lynch.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not shocked. I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game has stalled. I know where most stand but some are not contributing anything helpful. I'm not talking about being busy over the Holiday weekend, I'm talking about saying almost nothing and not voting or asking a question or contributing something to help the game and help us move it along.
> 
> I'm thinking of voting for one of them so I don't play this game for the next year or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Round 1 ends in less than two days and we arent closer to a lynch vote.
> 
> I do not want the scum to bring us to a draw. If we have to, vote for me. But I'd much rather we found someone that isn't me to lynch.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty close to my vote and it won't be you...


...still, you may be scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ropey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game has stalled. I know where most stand but some are not contributing anything helpful. I'm not talking about being busy over the Holiday weekend, I'm talking about saying almost nothing and not voting or asking a question or contributing something to help the game and help us move it along.
> 
> I'm thinking of voting for one of them so I don't play this game for the next year or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 1 ends in less than two days and we arent closer to a lynch vote.
> 
> I do not want the scum to bring us to a draw. If we have to, vote for me. But I'd much rather we found someone that isn't me to lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty close to my vote and it won't be you...
> 
> 
> ...still, you may be scum.
Click to expand...


If you have a choice that isn't me, I will seriously consider voting with you, even if it's not Rosie or my other main suspects. We need to get a compromise within the next two days or we get no info. I probably wont change any votes till tomorrow sometime. But we do need a compromise vote before the deadline.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Round 1 ends in less than two days and we arent closer to a lynch vote.
> 
> I do not want the scum to bring us to a draw. If we have to, vote for me. But I'd much rather we found someone that isn't me to lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty close to my vote and it won't be you...
> 
> ...still, you may be scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a choice that isn't me, I will seriously consider voting with you, even if it's not Rosie or my other main suspects. We need to get a compromise within the next two days or we get no info. I probably wont change any votes till tomorrow sometime. But we do need a compromise vote before the deadline.
Click to expand...


That's why I'm not voting until it's close to time. I don't want to commit my mind to a gang mentality because people are working together. 

I'll go for the one that gives me the scummiest feeling from reading both threads a day  before voting. 

Then again on the vote day. That should give me the best chance of finding out what I think and giving it out. I hope to be able to connect that vote to at least one other person who is showing non townie characteristics and one who is showing non scum characteristics. At this point in time, all I have is that hope and some thoughts.

So, I like to look at who isn't scum like to find out who might be townies and who isn't townie like to find out who the scum might be. 

But I don't want to blurt out what I think now because it's jumbled and I won't help us by putting out jumbled ideas and I may hurt us since we're already close to a vote count via soft choice.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I'm up for giving some thoughts. I will consider, for the first round only, voting for one of these folks, in no particular order-Strollingbones-that we comment is bugging me, Rosie-I've already said why, Luissa-no offense but she's said nothing really, mebelle-same as Luissa, manifold-he hasn't put his neck on the line at all and is just trying to blend in.

So any of those is fine by me.

OK-make of that what you will folks.

And if you want to vote me off, if it gets the game moving and helps things, go for it.

This stalling is not helping a darn thing.

I'm saying not one more thing until I vote and until someone else puts themself out there who hasn't. 

Make of that what you will.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Round 1 ends in less than two days and we arent closer to a lynch vote.
> 
> I do not want the scum to bring us to a draw. If we have to, vote for me. But I'd much rather we found someone that isn't me to lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty close to my vote and it won't be you...
> 
> 
> ...still, you may be scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a choice that isn't me, I will seriously consider voting with you, even if it's not Rosie or my other main suspects. We need to get a compromise within the next two days or we get no info. I probably wont change any votes till tomorrow sometime. But we do need a compromise vote before the deadline.
Click to expand...


We're poised to gain some decent info from this first vote, one way or another. There's been a lot more said, and a lot more positions invested in, than there was in the first round of the last game. It will still be guess, but the outcome will have a lot more meaning. 

It's funny, I'm somewhat reluctant to get into particulars at this point, because there's a sort of 'Heisenberg Principle' at work here. The mere acting of discussing what it would mean for different players to vote different ways would likely influence their votes. I'm pretty much ready to vote - though by no means sure my vote will be right.

Since the first vote is primarily a guess, the key, in my view, is to vote for the player whose lynching will give us the most info - not necessarily one who you or I, as an individuals, think is guilty. That will be one of the players that more people have commented on, where battle lines have been drawn and loyalties explored. Sucks to be popular, I guess.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty close to my vote and it won't be you...
> 
> 
> ...still, you may be scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a choice that isn't me, I will seriously consider voting with you, even if it's not Rosie or my other main suspects. We need to get a compromise within the next two days or we get no info. I probably wont change any votes till tomorrow sometime. But we do need a compromise vote before the deadline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're poised to gain some decent info from this first vote, one way or another. There's been a lot more said, and a lot more positions invested in, than there was in the first round of the last game. It will still be guess, but the outcome will have a lot more meaning.
> 
> It's funny, I'm somewhat reluctant to get into particulars at this point, because there's a sort of 'Heisenberg Principle' at work here. The mere acting of discussing what it would mean for different players to vote different ways would likely influence their votes. I'm pretty much ready to vote - though by no means sure my vote will be right.
> 
> Since the first vote is primarily a guess, the key, in my view, is to vote for the player whose lynching will give us the most info - not necessarily one who you or I, as an individuals, think is guilty. That will be one of the players that more people have commented on, where battle lines have been drawn and loyalties explored. Sucks to be popular, I guess.
Click to expand...


or unpopular in my case.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I'm up for giving some thoughts. I will consider, for the first round only, voting for one of these folks, in no particular order-Strollingbones-that we comment is bugging me, Rosie-I've already said why, Luissa-no offense but she's said nothing really, mebelle-same as Luissa, manifold-he hasn't put his neck on the line at all and is just trying to blend in.
> 
> So any of those is fine by me.
> 
> OK-make of that what you will folks.
> 
> And if you want to vote me off, if it gets the game moving and helps things, go for it.
> 
> This stalling is not helping a darn thing.
> 
> I'm saying not one more thing until I vote and until someone else puts themself out there who hasn't.
> 
> Make of that what you will.



I'll add  another reason why the game is stalling.

There are a lot of new players this time around some who ask the same repetitive questions over and over again. There are also more players and only two teams.

I had already cast a vote and stated why.

When I saw how much time and energy was being spent on bogging down the game, ughhh, who wants to spend what little time they have wading through hundreds of posts?


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm up for giving some thoughts. I will consider, for the first round only, voting for one of these folks, in no particular order-Strollingbones-that we comment is bugging me, Rosie-I've already said why, Luissa-no offense but she's said nothing really, mebelle-same as Luissa, manifold-he hasn't put his neck on the line at all and is just trying to blend in.
> 
> So any of those is fine by me.
> 
> OK-make of that what you will folks.
> 
> And if you want to vote me off, if it gets the game moving and helps things, go for it.
> 
> This stalling is not helping a darn thing.
> 
> I'm saying not one more thing until I vote and until someone else puts themself out there who hasn't.
> 
> Make of that what you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add  another reason why the game is stalling.
> 
> There are a lot of new players this time around some who ask the same repetitive questions over and over again. There are also more players and only two teams.
> 
> I had already cast a vote and stated why.
> 
> When I saw how much time and energy was being spent on bogging down the game, ughhh, who wants to spend what little time they have wading through hundreds of posts?
Click to expand...


Then there are others like Luissa who ask how to vote, do so, and then get oddly silent. Odd behavior there.

And no it's not just because she voted for me. It's freaking odd behavior.


----------



## strollingbones

so how are the votes looking?


----------



## Ropey

strollingbones said:


> so how are the votes looking?



A lot better than your chances to last two nights. 

Oops.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how are the votes looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better than your chances to last two nights.
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think 5 of us are scum, when there are only 3 scum in the game. And each of your suspects becomes a suspect _after_ they call you suspicious.
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Oh, just so you know, I don't think you're the godfather. I think Bones is. Gut feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing who is scum. There are actions that make me more suspicious of someone. Changing votes on bad logic is one of the reasons. I suspect more than five people. I just find my odds better with some like Rosie more than others. Considering you have a list too you shouldn't act shocked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not shocked. I'm bored.
Click to expand...


Me too.

It's the first day, clearly scum is winning this so far.   I think Mertex was 100% on target by pointing out we would have moved on by now otherwise.   

But  some townies are too timid to make decision that could be a mistake.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> *Unvote*
> 
> This thread has devolved into a bitch fest the likes of which is typically reserved for abortion or gay marriage debates. It seems to me that acrimony and information overload both benefit mafia a lot more than town. I have a parade and a bbq to go to today, but tonight or tomorrow I'm going to re-read that last couple of days and see if I can identify who is sowing the seeds of chaos and discord, and that's who I'm going to vote for.



OK, that didn't work out well for me at all. It seems like everyone who was active over the weekend got caught up in the fray and that both patience and attention spans are wearing thin. As I watch day one play out I'm less convinced that letting it stretch to the deadline is really the best play for the town. How much different is a rush to lynch last Wednesday from a frenzied last minute rush to lynch tomorrow, which is where we seem headed?

Regardless, I'm going to revisit my previously posted reads list and see where I stand now.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> This thread has devolved into a bitch fest the likes of which is typically reserved for abortion or gay marriage debates. It seems to me that acrimony and information overload both benefit mafia a lot more than town. I have a parade and a bbq to go to today, but tonight or tomorrow I'm going to re-read that last couple of days and see if I can identify who is sowing the seeds of chaos and discord, and that's who I'm going to vote for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing thin. As I watch day one play out I'm less convinced that letting it stretch to the deadline is really the best play for the town. How much different is a rush to lynch last Wednesday from a frenzied last minute rush to lynch tomorrow, which is where we seem headed?
> 
> Regardless, I'm going to revisit my previously posted reads list and see where I stand now.
Click to expand...


I agree. And I say that aware that I would have been the rush kill


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> This thread has devolved into a bitch fest the likes of which is typically reserved for abortion or gay marriage debates. It seems to me that acrimony and information overload both benefit mafia a lot more than town. I have a parade and a bbq to go to today, but tonight or tomorrow I'm going to re-read that last couple of days and see if I can identify who is sowing the seeds of chaos and discord, and that's who I'm going to vote for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that didn't work out well for me at all. It seems like everyone who was active over the weekend got caught up in the fray and that both patience and attention spans are wearing thin. As I watch day one play out I'm less convinced that letting it stretch to the deadline is really the best play for the town. How much different is a rush to lynch last Wednesday from a frenzied last minute rush to lynch tomorrow, which is where we seem headed?
> 
> Regardless, I'm going to revisit my previously posted reads list and see where I stand now.
Click to expand...


The reason it is not being rushed....the Mafia Scum don't know what to do..."should they out themselves by voting for someone else - or should they let their Godfather die"...


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> My reads list so far...
> 
> Avatar4321 - (FOS) based on the red flags I posted earlier. The reply didn't convince me either way.
> 
> Wolfsister77 - Mostly a townie vibe, but at the same time I'd suspect mafia to avoid confrontation on day 1 as much as possible.
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou - (FOS) Still thinks I'm gunning for Ropey despite multiple posts to the contrary. That suggests s/he isn't really paying close attention. Like I said before, if you have less to figure out, you're more inclined to pay less attention.
> 
> strollingbones - Townie vibe. I know bones posting style well and have not picked up on anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Mertex - Heated bickering with Avatar gives me pause, but otherwise picking up a Townie vibe since his/her posting is very similar to game one.
> 
> R.D. - Ditto.
> 
> Ropey - Whatever the analogy to a poker face is in this game, he's got it. But like I said earlier, I'm leaning toward changing my vote to someone else, I just haven't decided who yet.
> 
> dblack - Townie vibe since posting is very similar to game one.
> 
> Shaitra - Townie vibe since posting is completely different to game one.
> 
> Grandma - Another player with a good poker face (i.e. can't get a read)
> 
> RosieS - Good poker face
> 
> MeBelle60 - Townie vibe. No offense intended, but I just don't think she's smart enough not to give herself away if she was mafia.
> 
> Luissa - Nothing yet to go on.
> 
> 
> PS: In this game FOS stands for Finger of Suspicion, not Full of Shit.



Revisiting my reads list

Avatar  FOS remains. Not only is he attempting to prove his townie credentials using fundamentally flawed arguments, but hes really trying to sell it hard. If it comes down to it, Id be willing to cast a vote his way if need be to lynch somebody.

Wolfsister  What was a fairly solid townie vibe is now a little less so. Repeatedly claiming that others arent posting anything helpful smells a little bit like a red herring to me.  Especially after rereading her contributions reveal a tendency to post a lot of words without really saying anything. Still though, forced to guess Id still lean more toward townie and unless convinced otherwise, I wont be casting a vote for WS.

Ayecantseeyou  FOS remains. Has gone completely silent since the 24th. I understand thats probably due to the holiday weekend, but with no new information I have no reason to change my read.  Aye doesnt appear to be a likely lynching target, but Id be willing to vote for Aye if things seem to move in that direction.

Strollingbones  No change. Townie vibe. No plans to vote for bones.

Mertex  changed from Townie vibe to FOS. Harping all over the themed roles element of the game as if it has some bearing on who is town vs mafia, when it doesnt, seems like an obvious attempt to inject confusion. Id be willing to cast a vote for Mertex if it comes to that.

R.D.  No change. Townie vibe. No plans to vote for R.D.

Ropey  Eyelash of suspicion. Repeatedly stating that he has opinions about who is who that he is not willing to share smells pretty fishy to me. But then again thats Ropey to a T. At present, I lean townie and dont plan to vote for Ropey.

dblack  No change. Townie vibe. No plans to vote for dblack

Shaitra  Ditto

Grandma  Townie vibe. Posts seem sincerely more intent on discovery than obfuscation. No plans to vote for Grandma

RosieS  Im still not picking up a vibe one way or the other just yet, but the sudden groundswell of suspicion cast on her by others has me leaning town. That kind of quick pile on out of nowhere strikes too much of a similar chord to what happened to R.D. in the previous game. Unless convinced otherwise, I wont be casting a vote for Rosie.

MeBelle & Luissa  Dead weight that Id be willing to vote for just to avoid potentially lynching a townie with something to offer in the way of sleuthing horsepower. No offense.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> This thread has devolved into a bitch fest the likes of which is typically reserved for abortion or gay marriage debates. It seems to me that acrimony and information overload both benefit mafia a lot more than town. I have a parade and a bbq to go to today, but tonight or tomorrow I'm going to re-read that last couple of days and see if I can identify who is sowing the seeds of chaos and discord, and that's who I'm going to vote for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing thin. As I watch day one play out I'm less convinced that letting it stretch to the deadline is really the best play for the town. *How much different is a rush to lynch last Wednesday from a frenzied last minute rush to lynch tomorrow, which is where we seem headed?*
> 
> Regardless, I'm going to revisit my previously posted reads list and see where I stand now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. And I say that aware that I would have been the rush kill
Click to expand...


Nahh...I think we'll see a _very_ different day 2 as a result of the extra days (and extra posts).

A friend of mine is a compliance officer for a national securities firm. His job is to go around to agencies and make sure the brokers are following all the company guidelines and government regulations. A surprising number of them are running scams, or off the books sales that violate the rules. He's told me, that one of his most potent tools in getting to the truth of what's going on is time. He never rushes his interviews with suspect agents, preferring to let them sweat it out as long as possible. He says that often, he'll just sit there daydreaming, doodling in his notebook, letting them talk. The more they say, the more he just sits there. More often than not, the guilty will say something stupid - simply out of nervousness from the waiting and silence - that will give them away.

Tomorrow we'll get the chance to go back over what everyone has said here and compare it to the results of the vote. I suspect we'll find plenty to consider.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> wearing thin. As I watch day one play out I'm less convinced that letting it stretch to the deadline is really the best play for the town. *How much different is a rush to lynch last Wednesday from a frenzied last minute rush to lynch tomorrow, which is where we seem headed?*
> 
> Regardless, I'm going to revisit my previously posted reads list and see where I stand now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. And I say that aware that I would have been the rush kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh...I think we'll see a _very_ different day 2 as a result of the extra days (and extra posts).
> 
> A friend of mine is a compliance officer for a national securities firm. His job is to go around to agencies and make sure the brokers are following all the company guidelines and government regulations. A surprising number of them are running scams, or off the books sales that violate the rules. He's told me, that one of his most potent tools in getting to the truth of what's going on is time. He never rushes his interviews with suspect agents, preferring to let them sweat it out as long as possible. He says that often, he'll just sit there daydreaming, doodling in his notebook, letting them talk. The more they say, the more he just sits there. More often than not, the guilty will say something stupid - simply out of nervousness from the waiting and silence - that will give them away.
> 
> Tomorrow we'll get the chance to go back over what everyone has said here and compare it to the results of the vote. I suspect we'll find plenty to consider.
Click to expand...


That is interesting.

And mani, you might have missed it but I mentioned earlier a number of my arguments are for a worst case scenario. If I get killed, you will know I am innocent and I wanted to leave my thoughts and reasoning around for you guys to consider in the future rounds.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> ..........
> 
> Ayecantseeyou  FOS remains. Has gone completely silent since the 24th. I understand thats probably due to the holiday weekend, but with no new information I have no reason to change my read.  Aye doesnt appear to be a likely lynching target, but Id be willing to vote for Aye if things seem to move in that direction.
> 
> ..........



Nothing much to say when it's the same ol' song and dance routine. If I say something, I'm damned; if I don't say anything, damned again.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Ayecantseeyou  FOS remains. Has gone completely silent since the 24th. I understand thats probably due to the holiday weekend, but with no new information I have no reason to change my read.  Aye doesnt appear to be a likely lynching target, but Id be willing to vote for Aye if things seem to move in that direction.
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much to say when it's the same ol' song and dance routine. If I say something, I'm damned; if I don't say anything, damned again.
Click to expand...


Pretty much where I am. Which is why i haven't stopped talking despite it not helping too much.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Ayecantseeyou  FOS remains. Has gone completely silent since the 24th. I understand thats probably due to the holiday weekend, but with no new information I have no reason to change my read.  Aye doesnt appear to be a likely lynching target, but Id be willing to vote for Aye if things seem to move in that direction.
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much to say when it's the same ol' song and dance routine. If I say something, I'm damned; if I don't say anything, damned again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much where I am. Which is why i haven't stopped talking despite it not helping too much.
Click to expand...


But didn't you hear? We're in cahoots together according to some.  Don't dare try and tell them anything different, or the sky might start falling. (That'd be our fault too.)


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much to say when it's the same ol' song and dance routine. If I say something, I'm damned; if I don't say anything, damned again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much where I am. Which is why i haven't stopped talking despite it not helping too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But didn't you hear? We're in cahoots together according to some.  Don't dare try and tell them anything different, or the sky might start falling. (That'd be our fault too.)
Click to expand...


Please. They aren't saying we are in cahoots. They are saying I am your overlord and you worship the ground I walk on. (okay i may have embellished slightly)


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar is all powerful. He is brainwashing me, controlling Aye and Bones, and is always scheming. 

He should run for Congress.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar is all powerful. He is brainwashing me, controlling Aye and Bones, and is always scheming.
> 
> He should run for Congress.



Please, I should be much further up the food chain. Whahaha


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Yep! Then you can give me, Bones, and Wolf cabinet positions. Just think of the fun we'd all have.


----------



## R.D.

I've gotta be honest, if I'm wrong all this drama over one guy still makes me want to lynch him 


The odds are not in our favor but ..

[ame=http://youtu.be/g2jAwiq6YsE]You can act like a man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> I've gotta be honest, if I'm wrong all this drama over one guy still makes me want to lynch him
> 
> 
> The odds are not in our favor but ..
> 
> You can act like a man - YouTube



He did such a good job the last time, and now the noobs are swallowing his bs....won't they be surprised.  

He may not get lynched, but by not voting for him some may end up giving Mafia a victory.....he still wins...


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta be honest, if I'm wrong all this drama over one guy still makes me want to lynch him
> 
> 
> The odds are not in our favor but ..
> 
> You can act like a man - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did such a good job the last time, and now the noobs are swallowing his bs....won't they be surprised.
> 
> He may not get lynched, but by not voting for him some may end up giving Mafia a victory.....he still wins...
Click to expand...


Except I don't win if the mafia wins.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta be honest, if I'm wrong all this drama over one guy still makes me want to lynch him
> 
> 
> The odds are not in our favor but ..
> 
> You can act like a man - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did such a good job the last time, and now the noobs are swallowing his bs....won't they be surprised.
> 
> He may not get lynched, but by not voting for him some may end up giving Mafia a victory.....he still wins...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't win if the mafia wins.
Click to expand...

There is no "I" in team


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did such a good job the last time, and now the noobs are swallowing his bs....won't they be surprised.
> 
> He may not get lynched, but by not voting for him some may end up giving Mafia a victory.....he still wins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I don't win if the mafia wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "I" in team
Click to expand...


Completely irrelevant to my response to her claim.


----------



## strollingbones

there is an i in townie


----------



## R.D.




----------



## R.D.

...and mafia


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

....and in xxxxxxx.


----------



## RosieS

But if Avatar is lynched the post count becomes reasonable from here out.

His effort toward being less loquacious  is a miserable failure.

An irrelevant reply post also labeling this post as irrelevant in  5&#8230;4&#8230;3&#8230;

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Ropey

manifold said:


> Ropey  Eyelash of suspicion. Repeatedly stating that he has opinions about who is who that he is not willing to share smells pretty fishy to me. But then again thats Ropey to a T. At present, I lean townie and dont plan to vote for Ropey.



I'm giving quite a bit of information out Manifold.  I've shown members inconsistencies and aberration posts of contradictions and fluff. 

That I won't center on one person?

I said that I'm not giving into the pack mentality. 

Still, I'm participating fully.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> But if Avatar is lynched the post count becomes reasonable from here out.
> 
> His effort toward being less loquacious  is a miserable failure.
> 
> An irrelevant reply post also labeling this post as irrelevant in  543
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Please. If I stop talking this place gets boring.

If that's your best argument for killing me, i think i may a good vote.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except I don't win if the mafia wins.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "I" in team
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely irrelevant to my response to her claim.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ....and in xxxxxxx.



^ Now that's telling.


----------



## Mertex

Ropey said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey  Eyelash of suspicion. Repeatedly stating that he has opinions about who is who that he is not willing to share smells pretty fishy to me. But then again thats Ropey to a T. At present, I lean townie and dont plan to vote for Ropey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving quite a bit of information out Manifold.  I've shown members inconsistencies and aberration posts of contradictions and fluff.
> 
> That I won't center on one person?
> 
> I said that I'm not giving into the pack mentality.
> 
> Still, I'm participating fully.
Click to expand...


Yes, but, if you vote for someone that doesn't have but one or no votes, you are helping the Mafia obtain a "no lynch" - which hurts us Townies.  Even if we are wrong, going with someone that will get lynched will help us Townies, either by evaluating our wrong suspicions or re-enforcing our right ones  You're not helping if you go solo, and you will look suspicious.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey  Eyelash of suspicion. Repeatedly stating that he has opinions about who is who that he is not willing to share smells pretty fishy to me. But then again thats Ropey to a T. At present, I lean townie and dont plan to vote for Ropey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving quite a bit of information out Manifold.  I've shown members inconsistencies and aberration posts of contradictions and fluff.
> 
> That I won't center on one person?
> 
> I said that I'm not giving into the pack mentality.
> 
> Still, I'm participating fully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but, if you vote for someone that doesn't have but one or no votes, you are helping the Mafia obtain a "no lynch" - which hurts us Townies.  Even if we are wrong, going with someone that will get lynched will help us Townies, either by evaluating our wrong suspicions or re-enforcing our right ones  You're not helping if you go solo, and you will look suspicious.
Click to expand...


Not if the rest of us find it as a satisfactory compromise vote.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving quite a bit of information out Manifold.  I've shown members inconsistencies and aberration posts of contradictions and fluff.
> 
> That I won't center on one person?
> 
> I said that I'm not giving into the pack mentality.
> 
> Still, I'm participating fully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but, if you vote for someone that doesn't have but one or no votes, you are helping the Mafia obtain a "no lynch" - which hurts us Townies.  Even if we are wrong, going with someone that will get lynched will help us Townies, either by evaluating our wrong suspicions or re-enforcing our right ones  You're not helping if you go solo, and you will look suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if the rest of us find it as a satisfactory compromise vote.
Click to expand...


The rest of you Mafia?  Of course, Mafia is the only one that benefits from a no lynch.  You all can kill one of us loud-mouths during the night and keep your supporters.....


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but, if you vote for someone that doesn't have but one or no votes, you are helping the Mafia obtain a "no lynch" - which hurts us Townies.  Even if we are wrong, going with someone that will get lynched will help us Townies, either by evaluating our wrong suspicions or re-enforcing our right ones  You're not helping if you go solo, and you will look suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the rest of us find it as a satisfactory compromise vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rest of you Mafia?  Of course, Mafia is the only one that benefits from a no lynch.  You all can kill one of us loud-mouths during the night and keep your supporters.....
Click to expand...


You're not a loud mouth. Just opinionated. And unfortunately wrong this time.

BTW if anyone has some alternative votes, I'd like some time to go back through the history and see if that person is satisfactory for me. So I'd highly recommend if you want us to seriously consider your vote, you vote soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote : Luissa
*
She's not helping. No offense.


----------



## R.D.

Neither are you with that vote

No offense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Neither are you with that vote
> 
> No offense.



None taken. If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.

Until then, I'm showing a vote for someone which is more than some are doing which seems to me is just sitting around waiting to see what others will do and then go with the flow.

She's not contributing anything to the game. That's my reason.

If other folks would vote and give their reasons or try to convince some of us to vote for someone, they can speak up any time.


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey  Eyelash of suspicion. Repeatedly stating that he has opinions about who is who that he is not willing to share smells pretty fishy to me. But then again thats Ropey to a T. At present, I lean townie and dont plan to vote for Ropey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving quite a bit of information out Manifold.  I've shown members inconsistencies and aberration posts of contradictions and fluff.
> 
> That I won't center on one person?
> 
> I said that I'm not giving into the pack mentality.
> 
> Still, I'm participating fully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but, if you vote for someone that doesn't have but one or no votes, you are helping the Mafia obtain a "no lynch" - which hurts us Townies.  Even if we are wrong, going with someone that will get lynched will help us Townies, either by evaluating our wrong suspicions or re-enforcing our right ones  You're not helping if you go solo, and you will look suspicious.
Click to expand...


I'm not solo. I've pointed two members out for suspicion, both Bones and ayecantsee you.

I've said I wonder at things wolfsister has said and I've posted something that was inconsistent.

I'm part of this for sure.

Maybe some might not like what I'm saying, but I'm saying enough imho.


----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, but, if you vote for someone that doesn't have but one or no votes, you are helping the Mafia obtain a "no lynch" - which hurts us Townies.*  Even if we are wrong, going with someone that will get lynched will help us Townies, either by evaluating our wrong suspicions or re-enforcing our right ones  You're not helping if you go solo, and you will look suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the rest of us find it as a satisfactory compromise vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rest of you Mafia?  Of course, Mafia is the only one that benefits from a no lynch.  You all can kill one of us loud-mouths during the night and keep your supporters.....
Click to expand...


That's not what she said, Avatar. She said "Us Townies".


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are you with that vote
> 
> No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None taken. If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.
> 
> Until then, I'm showing a vote for someone which is more than some are doing which seems to me is just sitting around waiting to see what others will do and then go with the flow.
> 
> She's not contributing anything to the game. That's my reason.
> 
> If other folks would vote and give their reasons or try to convince some of us to vote for someone, they can speak up any time.
Click to expand...


She voted and gave her reasons.   How is that not contributing?

You all who keep playing the convince me card at this point in the game are either fighting to save the one closest to a lynch or being overly analytical minus anything to analyze.     

It's simple right now.  One or two mistaken lynches does not lose us the game. That threat is either mafia or cowardice    A no lynch puts us in a worse position than a bad lynch


----------



## Wolfsister77

If you guys want to vote me out or kill me off the first night, I'm cool with it. I'm not trying to get out. I love the game. I volunteered for the next one. I had a lot of fun when we were all participating and I totally understand how bad I'm making myself look with all this whining.

I don't like when it is stalled for too long and going nowhere.

It doesn't help town at all IMO because the information is there, minds are made up, we are all going to be rushing tomorrow and voting like lemmings at the last minute. We need the information a lynch and a kill will provide and we are not getting it sitting around. 

There are a lot of folks sitting around in a no vote situation or they cast one vote and disappeared or said almost nothing for days. 

If they come forward with a candidate, they can do so any time.


----------



## dblack

Alright. Enough dicking around. I'm jumping back in.

*Vote: Avatar*

And it's not, _necessarily_, because I think he's guilty. We're still just guessing.

It's because that's where the battle lines have been most clearly drawn. He's the one who's elicited the most accusations and defenses. If Avi is guilty, we'll have one less scum to worry about, and a clear indication of where the rest are hiding. If he's not, we likewise know where to look, and his death will not be in vain.

If anyone wants to try to talk me out of it, I could also be convinced to vote for Rosie, as the opposite number of that pissing match - although with less clear battle lines. Lynching anyone else, in my view, would be shortchanging the primary opportunity offered by the first week's vote, namely, information.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Alright. Enough dicking around. I'm jumping back in.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> And it's not, _necessarily_, because I think he's guilty. We're still just guessing.
> 
> It's because that's where the battle lines have been most clearly drawn. He's the one who's elicited the most accusations and defenses. If Avi is guilty, we'll have one less scum to worry about, and a clear indication of where the rest are hiding. If he's not, we likewise know where to look, and his death will not be in vain.
> 
> If anyone wants to try to talk me out of it, I could also be convinced to vote for Rosie, as the opposite number of that pissing match - although with less clear battle lines. Lynching anyone else, in my view, would be shortchanging the primary opportunity offered by the first week's vote, namely, information.



I think you should go with Rosie, but I respect your decision.

I can't deny that killing me off will give you alot to work with, me being innocent and having alot of accusers.

I know this isn't convincing anyone that I am townie, but again, I am saying it so that if I get killed you guys remember this: The reason i wasn't killed last week is likely because the mafia have already voted for me and didn't have the two additional votes for the kill.

I want to continue playing. But I still win as long as the mafia is taken down. So my death may be a big help to you.

But if I die, you scum are going down


----------



## strollingbones

i am sticking with rosie.....


----------



## strollingbones

yall do realize that wake determines the time table.....the first game ...night came faster....its not up to the players when night comes


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> yall do realize that wake determines the time table.....the first game ...night came faster....its not up to the players when night comes



Deadline is tomorrow. The only reason the other game was faster was because we got all the votes needed for the kill faster. 

If i had gotten 8 votes last week, it would have ended last week.


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] can we get today's vote count so far?


----------



## Wolfsister77

So now we are voting for folks we don't think are guilty just to get information? Why not someone we feel is guilty? They will also give us information right?

OK, well where is Avatar at? Does he need a hammer?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> So now we are voting for folks we don't think are guilty just to get information? Why not someone we feel is guilty? They will also give us information right?
> 
> OK, well where is Avatar at? Does he need a hammer?



If you have to to avoid the draw, do it.

Till then "Can't touch this."


----------



## strollingbones

voting for avatar cause he is yakky is sillie...he is always yakky.....remember he just had a baby in family and most likely isnt talking much adult...think about it....you gonna lynch the father of a new born...and mani is right....what have i done to be mafia?  db is just pissy cause i called him on not trusting himself....rosie has been the player with the most change in her posting style...remember when she was nice rosie?


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm still in favor of Rosie, but I could vote Luissa if i had to.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> voting for avatar cause he is yakky is sillie...he is always yakky.....remember he just had a baby in family and most likely isnt talking much adult...think about it....you gonna lynch the father of a new born...and mani is right....what have i done to be mafia?  db is just pissy cause i called him on not trusting himself....rosie has been the player with the most change in her posting style...remember when she was nice rosie?



My newborn is two SB. i know time flies. Im talkative because I am talkative. I don't have anything to hide.


----------



## Ropey

strollingbones said:


> voting for avatar cause he is yakky is sillie...he is always yakky.....remember he just had a baby in family and most likely isnt talking much adult...think about it....you gonna lynch the father of a new born...and mani is right....what have i done to be mafia?  db is just pissy cause i called him on not trusting himself....rosie has been the player with the most change in her posting style...remember when she was nice rosie?



Roleblocker role is Roleblocker role


----------



## Wolfsister77

Finally!!

Some action.


----------



## strollingbones

two?  damn just seems like yesterday ......


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote : Luissa
> *
> She's not helping. No offense.




Neither are you, by voting for someone that isn't going to get 8 votes, and she has at least already voted.

Hmmmm, WS, have we been not noticing you?  hmmmm.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are you with that vote
> 
> No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None taken. If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.
> 
> Until then, I'm showing a vote for someone which is more than some are doing which seems to me is just sitting around waiting to see what others will do and then go with the flow.
> 
> She's not contributing anything to the game. That's my reason.
> 
> If other folks would vote and give their reasons or try to convince some of us to vote for someone, they can speak up any time.
Click to expand...



Luissa has already voted.  So have I, and my posting  over an over is only making some suspicious of me for posting.  Once you've made up your mind, there is no need to keep hammering...so I'm going to shut up now.  But some think if you keep posting you look innocent and some think you look suspicious, go figure.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are you with that vote
> 
> No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None taken. If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.
> 
> Until then, I'm showing a vote for someone which is more than some are doing which seems to me is just sitting around waiting to see what others will do and then go with the flow.
> 
> She's not contributing anything to the game. That's my reason.
> 
> If other folks would vote and give their reasons or try to convince some of us to vote for someone, they can speak up any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa has already voted.  So have I, and my posting  over an over is only making some suspicious of me for posting.  Once you've made up your mind, there is no need to keep hammering...so I'm going to shut up now.  But some think if you keep posting you look innocent and some think you look suspicious, go figure.
Click to expand...


Odd considering how much you've been hammering after your vote


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None taken. If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.
> 
> Until then, I'm showing a vote for someone which is more than some are doing which seems to me is just sitting around waiting to see what others will do and then go with the flow.
> 
> She's not contributing anything to the game. That's my reason.
> 
> If other folks would vote and give their reasons or try to convince some of us to vote for someone, they can speak up any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa has already voted.  So have I, and my posting  over an over is only making some suspicious of me for posting.  Once you've made up your mind, there is no need to keep hammering...so I'm going to shut up now.  But some think if you keep posting you look innocent and some think you look suspicious, go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd considering how much you've been hammering after your vote
Click to expand...


I didn't say I was using the same approach as Luissa...more like yours....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote : Luissa
> *
> She's not helping. No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are you, by voting for someone that isn't going to get 8 votes, and she has at least already voted.
> 
> Hmmmm, WS, have we been not noticing you?  hmmmm.
Click to expand...


It got the ball rolling didn't it? She only voted. She hasn't said much of anything otherwise. Why couldn't she get 8? I can switch it if I have to and I already said I would to avoid a no-lynch but it tells folks who I want to go after next if I'm not here. That could suck for me if she's mafia but then that tells town I died because I suspected her.

If you think I'm guilty, vote for me.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote : Luissa
> *
> She's not helping. No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are you, by voting for someone that isn't going to get 8 votes, and she has at least already voted.
> 
> Hmmmm, WS, have we been not noticing you?  hmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got the ball rolling didn't it? She only voted. She hasn't said much of anything otherwise. Why couldn't she get 8? I can switch it if I have to and I already said I would to avoid a no-lynch but it tells folks who I want to go after next if I'm not here. That could suck for me if she's mafia but then that tells town I died because I suspected her.
> 
> If you think I'm guilty, vote for me.
Click to expand...


Because most of us that have voted for Avatar are not going to change to please someone that is voting willy nilly for every one.  Mafia is either Avatar or Rosie....so make your choice instead of casting worthless votes.  And how do you figure it got the ball rolling....that it got you to vote?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are you, by voting for someone that isn't going to get 8 votes, and she has at least already voted.
> 
> Hmmmm, WS, have we been not noticing you?  hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got the ball rolling didn't it? She only voted. She hasn't said much of anything otherwise. Why couldn't she get 8? I can switch it if I have to and I already said I would to avoid a no-lynch but it tells folks who I want to go after next if I'm not here. That could suck for me if she's mafia but then that tells town I died because I suspected her.
> 
> If you think I'm guilty, vote for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most of us that have voted for Avatar are not going to change to please someone that is voting willy nilly for every one.  Mafia is either Avatar or Rosie....so make your choice instead of casting worthless votes.
Click to expand...


OK fine.

*Vote: RosieS*

Thanks


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It got the ball rolling didn't it? She only voted. She hasn't said much of anything otherwise. Why couldn't she get 8? I can switch it if I have to and I already said I would to avoid a no-lynch but it tells folks who I want to go after next if I'm not here. That could suck for me if she's mafia but then that tells town I died because I suspected her.
> 
> If you think I'm guilty, vote for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most of us that have voted for Avatar are not going to change to please someone that is voting willy nilly for every one.  Mafia is either Avatar or Rosie....so make your choice instead of casting worthless votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK fine.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...



Good, at least we'll find out who is lying instead of all these nonsensical votes.


----------



## strollingbones

*vote:  rosie*


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> *vote:  rosie*



Aha......now we have more clues.......


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote:  rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha......now we have more clues.......
Click to expand...


Yes we do! 

They both already voted for Rosie count 1.10


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most of us that have voted for Avatar are not going to change to please someone that is voting willy nilly for every one.  Mafia is either Avatar or Rosie....so make your choice instead of casting worthless votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK fine.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, at least we'll find out who is lying instead of all these nonsensical votes.
Click to expand...


Actually voting gets a conversation going. It worked. I'm happy with doing that. 

But I will stick with Rosie and vote Avatar only to avoid a no-lynch.

Fine by me, if he's innocent you look really bad. If he's guilty I do.

Whatever moves the game along.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK fine.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, at least we'll find out who is lying instead of all these nonsensical votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually voting gets a conversation going. It worked. I'm happy with doing that.
> 
> But I will stick with Rosie and vote Avatar only to avoid a no-lynch.
> 
> Fine by me, if he's innocent you look really bad. If he's guilty I do.
> 
> Whatever moves the game along.
Click to expand...


If I die you'll look good. Don't worry.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.



You have other options. I'm persuadable


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.



Even when you voted Luissa a few posts back


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.




You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have other options. I'm persuadable
Click to expand...


Well, according to those with the pitchforks, torches, and rope coming for you, I must pick Rosie or you or it is worthless, willy-nilly, and no one will go along with it. Mertex, even edited her post to add in a barb about getting me to vote even though I've voted plenty. 

They are being awfully aggressive. 

I'll stick with Rosie. Apparently it is either her or you. I didn't get the memo.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily.

They are doing a good job of trying to make accusations stick and dividing. They need  lynches as much as the need night killings.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't worry to much. You're so focused on me that you aren't a threat to them


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when you voted Luissa a few posts back
Click to expand...


I explained why. If you think I'm guilty, vote for me.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry to much. You're so focused on me that you aren't a threat to them
Click to expand...


I am if I'm going after their leader.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
Click to expand...


I disagree. I think focusing like a laser on one or two people without even considering others, helps mafia more. I have already said repeatedly I will switch and hammer to avoid a no-lynch.

Why so aggressive?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.12​**It's not at all hard to understand a person; it's only hard to listen without bias.*​

*Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, manifold_

*Avatar4321 (6):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack_
*RosieS (4):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
*R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think focusing like a laser on one or two people without even considering others, helps mafia more. I have already said repeatedly I will switch and hammer to avoid a no-lynch.
Click to expand...

How can it help Mafia more?  We Townies are in the blind, going just by gut feelings or comments made.  If no one is lynched, we are going to be in the same situation next week...not having any clue if we were on the right track.  How come you are not able to see that?  If we happen to sacrifice one of ours, then at least we know we were on the wrong track and can adjust.  Mafia doesn't have to adjust, they know who they are and who we are.  Don't let them trick you.



> Why so aggressive?


Because all this wishy washy behavior is making the game drag and it is becoming boring.  I'm about ready to sacrifice myself, too, just to get some action.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think focusing like a laser on one or two people without even considering others, helps mafia more. I have already said repeatedly I will switch and hammer to avoid a no-lynch.
> 
> Why so aggressive?
Click to expand...


Why so defensive?

You all keep asking for reasons because you're so open to changing your minds.   Answering  is now aggressive?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think focusing like a laser on one or two people without even considering others, helps mafia more. I have already said repeatedly I will switch and hammer to avoid a no-lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can it help Mafia more?  We Townies are in the blind, going just by gut feelings or comments made.  If no one is lynched, we are going to be in the same situation next week...not having any clue if we were on the right track.  How come you are not able to see that?  If we happen to sacrifice one of ours, then at least we know we were on the wrong track and can adjust.  Mafia doesn't have to adjust, they know who they are and who we are.  Don't let them trick you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so aggressive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because all this wishy washy behavior is making the game drag and it is becoming boring.  I'm about ready to sacrifice myself, too, just to get some action.
Click to expand...


Because we talk about ALL possibilities and why. It is useful information for the game. I have said over and over and over, I will vote to avoid a no-lynch and I know I'm not the only one who will do that. 

I was actually trying to get things moving and not drag them out with my Luissa vote. It might not have been a good move I'll admit. I'm sure I'll make other not good moves. I was getting frustrated with the feet dragging.

But I've picked my side. I'm ready to go.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think focusing like a laser on one or two people without even considering others, helps mafia more. I have already said repeatedly I will switch and hammer to avoid a no-lynch.
> 
> Why so aggressive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why so defensive?
> 
> You all keep asking for reasons because you're so open to changing your minds.   Answering  is now aggressive?
Click to expand...


I'm defensive because no matter what I say, those wanting to lynch Avatar are going to pick it apart and try to put me the defensive. 

I have no idea how that helps you get your vote or helps the game at all.

Townies turning on each other certainly will make mafia smile though.

Unless I have something to say that will help the game, I will not play the pointless bickering game any longer. 

Like I said, if you think I'm guilty, vote for me. Attacking those that don't vote how you like is scummy. Instead you should be telling me why I should vote for Avatar or why you think Rosie is a bad choice. 

See ya.


----------



## strollingbones

just an aside:

this is a game...do not take any of it personally.....that is all....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Didn't you tell us before to NOT edit our posts? I could swear I remember reading that in this thread.


----------



## Wake

*Please don't edit your posts, guys. I won't modkill any player for it, but please don't make it a habit.*


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> *Mafia is either Avatar or Rosie*....so make your choice instead of casting worthless votes.



Or they could both be town.

And what happens if that's the case? We lynch one today and the other tomorrow and we're down up to 4 townies without one mafia lynching.

For now I'm going to go with the cut loose the dead weight option.

*Vote: Luissa*

She could easily be mafia. It's quite possible her lack of participation is due to a crippling fear of giving herself away. And even if she's not mafia, don't forget we still stand to learn a lot based on who they target in the overnight session.


----------



## RosieS

strollingbones said:


> voting for avatar cause he is yakky is sillie...he is always yakky.....remember he just had a baby in family and most likely isnt talking much adult...think about it....you gonna lynch the father of a new born...and mani is right....what have i done to be mafia?  db is just pissy cause i called him on not trusting himself....rosie has been the player with the most change in her posting style...remember when she was nice rosie?



Now this is just plain nasty.

Going real life? So he has a newborn. So what, that is normal.

I am disabled and a crippled Gimp. So easy to catch me in my powerchair, huh.

Easy pickings.

I still AM nice  - It is Aye starting up with cussing out.

But you voting to lynch a cripple is just plain rotten.

I was killed off so early last time that you had no time to see my posting style.

Big bad karma on your head for lynching a real disabled woman.

Shame on you. You are more than not nice...just plain despicable.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Ropey

strollingbones said:


> just an aside:
> 
> this is a game...do not take any of it personally.....that is all....



So, in the beginning, all your calls for me to be terminated were based on what, pray tell?


----------



## strollingbones

damn that is just the guilt trip a mafiaoso would try to lay on ya....i am gonna  cast the poor old crippled woman under the bus....and i just mentioned rl cause that is why i thought he was so wordy....and in the last game i mentioned real life in my own defense..and they still hanged me...

beware the lynch mob


----------



## strollingbones

as i have said several times now...do yall read any of this?  really....i got here late..and it was you or avatar...i do not think avatar is mafia...you ....eh...i think could be....for the same reason i thought ck was in the last game...too much ego to play a game you think you cannot control..simple as that....now i changed my vote to rosie cause we need to vote someone out and it needs to be a mafia person...and i think you ....rosie and perhaps mertex are mafia....the only other wide card is db....not trusting his gut feeling


----------



## strollingbones

and remember i was confused about the deadline thinking it was that wednesday and not this one...so i was in a hurry to vote....i still think you are scum ....however


----------



## Ropey

Ok


----------



## Ropey

strollingbones said:


> damn that is just the guilt trip a mafiaoso would try to lay on ya....*i am gonna  cast the poor old crippled woman under the bus*....and i just mentioned rl cause that is why i thought he was so wordy....and in the last game i mentioned real life in my own defense..and they still hanged me...
> 
> beware the lynch mob


----------



## strollingbones

plus she kinda scares me.....


----------



## RosieS

strollingbones said:


> damn that is just the guilt trip a mafiaoso would try to lay on ya....i am gonna  cast the poor old crippled woman under the bus....and i just mentioned rl cause that is why i thought he was so wordy....and in the last game i mentioned real life in my own defense..and they still hanged me...
> 
> beware the lynch mob



Exactly. Beware the rotten despicable part of the lynch mob.

It was Mafia alone who took the cripple out early last time. What can you expect?

Scum does not do otherwise.

So you are either Scum going after the cripple woman yet again, or a Town lyncher with bad judgment.

Which one will eventually be determined beyond doubt.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## strollingbones

*giving rosie respect with fear rep*


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think focusing like a laser on one or two people without even considering others, helps mafia more. I have already said repeatedly I will switch and hammer to avoid a no-lynch.
> 
> Why so aggressive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so defensive?
> 
> You all keep asking for reasons because you're so open to changing your minds.   Answering  is now aggressive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm defensive because no matter what I say, those wanting to lynch Avatar are going to pick it apart and try to put me the defensive.
> 
> I have no idea how that helps you get your vote or helps the game at all.
> 
> Townies turning on each other certainly will make mafia smile though.
> 
> Unless I have something to say that will help the game, I will not play the pointless bickering game any longer.
> 
> Like I said, if you think I'm guilty, vote for me. Attacking those that don't vote how you like is scummy. Instead you should be telling me why I should vote for Avatar or why you think Rosie is a bad choice.
> 
> See ya.
Click to expand...


Bickering again, sheesh.

Avatars friends are sure sensitive  

Those who voted  all gave their reasons. Over and over again, each from their own perspective.  You don't agree, fine.   But denying its been discussed is weird. 

  I have stood firm under all your accusations and have also admitted it could be a mistake, but we have to vote someone.   No one has managed to change my mind...or the others...by simple accusing us of being scummy, dumb, askeered from last game etc...

  Which begs the obvious question.  Why are we even being attacked by anyone besides Avatar?  



A week plus is too long....just an off the cuff opinion


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> plus she kinda scares me.....


----------



## Ropey

*Vote: RosieS
*
She kinda scares me too.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I am back from vacation and have spent over an hour catching up on all you chatty people.    I am going to change my vote now since we are getting close to the deadline and I don't want to see a no lynch situation.  

From reading through everything Rosie is hitting my scum radar.   However, I am still leaning town for Avatar.  Having been his scum partner in the last game he doesn't have the same feel to me in this game.  Other people under FoS include RD, Mertex, and Aye.  

My vote at this time is:
*Vote: Rosie*


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so defensive?
> 
> You all keep asking for reasons because you're so open to changing your minds.   Answering  is now aggressive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defensive because no matter what I say, those wanting to lynch Avatar are going to pick it apart and try to put me the defensive.
> 
> I have no idea how that helps you get your vote or helps the game at all.
> 
> Townies turning on each other certainly will make mafia smile though.
> 
> Unless I have something to say that will help the game, I will not play the pointless bickering game any longer.
> 
> Like I said, if you think I'm guilty, vote for me. Attacking those that don't vote how you like is scummy. Instead you should be telling me why I should vote for Avatar or why you think Rosie is a bad choice.
> 
> See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bickering again, sheesh.
> 
> Avatars friends are sure sensitive
> 
> Those who voted  all gave their reasons. Over and over again, each from their own perspective.  You don't agree, fine.   But denying its been discussed is weird.
> 
> I have stood firm under all your accusations and have also admitted it could be a mistake, but we have to vote someone.   No one has managed to change my mind...or the others...by simple accusing us of being scummy, dumb, askeered from last game etc...
> 
> Which begs the obvious question.  Why are we even being attacked by anyone besides Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> A week plus is too long....just an off the cuff opinion
Click to expand...


Maybe it's because you are attacking them simply because they don't believe im the godfather you think I am. Or maybe it's because you've gotten much more aggressive behavior this game than last.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'll be honest. Really didn't think I'd still be alive now. Vote could go either way. It's been an honor playing with you. Hopefully I'll survive today. Regardless don't be afraid of voting. It's more fun that way


----------



## Avatar4321

It occurs to me that it's quite possible that neither I nor Rosie are scum. If that's the case look at those giving us false dichotomies. Just a suggestion in case I die


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defensive because no matter what I say, those wanting to lynch Avatar are going to pick it apart and try to put me the defensive.
> 
> I have no idea how that helps you get your vote or helps the game at all.
> 
> Townies turning on each other certainly will make mafia smile though.
> 
> Unless I have something to say that will help the game, I will not play the pointless bickering game any longer.
> 
> Like I said, if you think I'm guilty, vote for me. Attacking those that don't vote how you like is scummy. Instead you should be telling me why I should vote for Avatar or why you think Rosie is a bad choice.
> 
> See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bickering again, sheesh.
> 
> Avatars friends are sure sensitive
> 
> Those who voted  all gave their reasons. Over and over again, each from their own perspective.  You don't agree, fine.   But denying its been discussed is weird.
> 
> I have stood firm under all your accusations and have also admitted it could be a mistake, but we have to vote someone.   No one has managed to change my mind...or the others...by simple accusing us of being scummy, dumb, askeered from last game etc...
> 
> Which begs the obvious question.  Why are we even being attacked by anyone besides Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> A week plus is too long....just an off the cuff opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because you are attacking them simply because they don't believe im the godfather you think I am. Or maybe it's because you've gotten much more aggressive behavior this game than last.
Click to expand...


Aggressive I buy, but I haven't attacked anyone


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bickering again, sheesh.
> 
> Avatars friends are sure sensitive
> 
> Those who voted  all gave their reasons. Over and over again, each from their own perspective.  You don't agree, fine.   But denying its been discussed is weird.
> 
> I have stood firm under all your accusations and have also admitted it could be a mistake, but we have to vote someone.   No one has managed to change my mind...or the others...by simple accusing us of being scummy, dumb, askeered from last game etc...
> 
> Which begs the obvious question.  Why are we even being attacked by anyone besides Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> A week plus is too long....just an off the cuff opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because you are attacking them simply because they don't believe im the godfather you think I am. Or maybe it's because you've gotten much more aggressive behavior this game than last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aggressive I buy, but I haven't attacked anyone
Click to expand...


Right. People just randomly respond to your innocent posts defensively


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bickering again, sheesh.
> 
> Avatars friends are sure sensitive
> 
> Those who voted  all gave their reasons. Over and over again, each from their own perspective.  You don't agree, fine.   But denying its been discussed is weird.
> 
> I have stood firm under all your accusations and have also admitted it could be a mistake, but we have to vote someone.   No one has managed to change my mind...or the others...by simple accusing us of being scummy, dumb, askeered from last game etc...
> 
> Which begs the obvious question.  Why are we even being attacked by anyone besides Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> A week plus is too long....just an off the cuff opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because you are attacking them simply because they don't believe im the godfather you think I am. Or maybe it's because you've gotten much more aggressive behavior this game than last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aggressive I buy, but I haven't attacked anyone
Click to expand...


Avatar would very likely have enough votes if you and Mertex  would of been less aggressive towards those who are not going along with you and laid out a better case for lynching him.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> It occurs to me that it's quite possible that neither I nor Rosie are scum. If that's the case look at those giving us false dichotomies. Just a suggestion in case I die



Hmm... that might explain the relatively aggressive attacks on both of you. Given that there's really not much to go on.


----------



## dblack

I.e. the scrum will egg us on if we're lynching our own.


----------



## RosieS

The reason Avatar and I are being voted to lynch is that the nail that sticks out gets hammered.

This is happening to me because I answered and suggested and took a bunch of crap offa Aye, who has conveniently disappeared.

Thanks Mertex and RD. I sure hope you survive the nite for supporting Ol' Rosie.

Ropey held out but then defected. Too bad he didn't have what it took to think it thru, especially after I supported him against those who wanted him lynched.

Loyalty means so little. 

I plan to tear UP the Dead Zone when I get back there.

So there.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> The reason Avatar and I are being voted to lynch is that the nail that sticks out gets hammered.
> 
> This is happening to me because I answered and suggested and took a bunch of crap offa Aye, who has conveniently disappeared.
> 
> Thanks Mertex and RD. I sure hope you survive the nite for supporting Ol' Rosie.
> 
> Ropey held out but then defected. Too bad he didn't have what it took to think it thru, especially after I supported him against those who wanted him lynched.
> 
> Loyalty means so little.
> 
> I plan to tear UP the Dead Zone when I get back there.
> 
> So there.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



How can ropey defect when he never voted for me to begin with?


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason Avatar and I are being voted to lynch is that the nail that sticks out gets hammered.
> 
> This is happening to me because I answered and suggested and took a bunch of crap offa Aye, who has conveniently disappeared.
> 
> Thanks Mertex and RD. I sure hope you survive the nite for supporting Ol' Rosie.
> 
> Ropey held out but then defected. Too bad he didn't have what it took to think it thru, especially after I supported him against those who wanted him lynched.
> 
> Loyalty means so little.
> 
> I plan to tear UP the Dead Zone when I get back there.
> 
> So there.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can ropey defect when he never voted for me to begin with?
Click to expand...


You were among the mob after him to lynch him.

I defended him as probably Town Bodyguard.

Joining with y'all is defection.

Bones wanted his neck snapped for the longest time and now he joins her?

Not too bright, that.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Ropey

Shaitra said:


> OK, I am back from vacation and have spent over an hour catching up on all you chatty people.    I am going to change my vote now since we are getting close to the deadline and I don't want to see a no lynch situation.
> 
> From reading through everything Rosie is hitting my scum radar.   However, I am still leaning town for Avatar.  Having been his scum partner in the last game he doesn't have the same feel to me in this game.  Other people under FoS include RD, Mertex, and Aye.
> 
> My vote at this time is:
> *Vote: Rosie*



Vote Change

*Vote: Avatar4321*

And my next vote hardens a bit too.


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It occurs to me that it's quite possible that neither I nor Rosie are scum. If that's the case look at those giving us false dichotomies. Just a suggestion in case I die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... that might explain the relatively aggressive attacks on both of you. Given that there's really not much to go on.
Click to expand...




dblack said:


> I.e. the scrum will egg us on if we're lynching our own.



So going with that line of thinking, who's leading the charge for both?  Mertex seems to be the one pushing for Avatar the most and I will need to go back and review to see who was pushing Rosie.

Something else to think about.  Last game when Avatar and I were the scum, I tried not to interact with him that much or respond to his posts because I didn't want to make it look like we were a team.  That was not something we ever really talked about, it was just a strategy of mine.  If someone who is scum this game is thinking like I was, it might be good to see who is ignoring whom.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.13​**Complacency kills. Paranoia is the reason Im still alive.*​

*Not Voting (1):* _Mebelle60_

*L1-Avatar4321 (7):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey_
*RosieS (5):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra_
*Luissa (1):* _Manifold_


*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.


----------



## Shaitra

Since Ropey just changed his vote, Avatar is L-1, i.e., from my count he has 7 votes.  If someone jumps on Avatar right now, I'd say it's a good chance they are scum, even if Avatar turns out to be scum as well.


----------



## Shaitra

I see Wake beat me to it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Are you guys o.k. with me hammering Avatar?

Avi-sorry, I still think you are town. I think Rosie probably is too. We are going to lynch a townie this round but I don't like someone messing around like Ropey is. We are too close to a final vote and there are too many votes on people for that kind of BS.

It ticks me off. I'd like to put a stop to it now for this round.

Yes or no? Shaitra, dblack, mani-what do you guys think? Or I guess mani or mebelle can do it if they want to.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That was before I saw Shaitra's posts above mine.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so defensive?
> 
> You all keep asking for reasons because you're so open to changing your minds.   Answering  is now aggressive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defensive because no matter what I say, those wanting to lynch Avatar are going to pick it apart and try to put me the defensive.
> 
> I have no idea how that helps you get your vote or helps the game at all.
> 
> Townies turning on each other certainly will make mafia smile though.
> 
> Unless I have something to say that will help the game, I will not play the pointless bickering game any longer.
> 
> Like I said, if you think I'm guilty, vote for me. Attacking those that don't vote how you like is scummy. Instead you should be telling me why I should vote for Avatar or why you think Rosie is a bad choice.
> 
> See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bickering again, sheesh.
> 
> Avatars friends are sure sensitive
> 
> Those who voted  all gave their reasons. Over and over again, each from their own perspective.  You don't agree, fine.   But denying its been discussed is weird.
> 
> I have stood firm under all your accusations and have also admitted it could be a mistake, but we have to vote someone.   No one has managed to change my mind...or the others...by simple accusing us of being scummy, dumb, askeered from last game etc...
> 
> Which begs the obvious question.  *Why are we even being attacked by anyone besides Avatar?  *
> 
> 
> 
> A week plus is too long....just an off the cuff opinion
Click to expand...



Because most everyone just defends themselves, but Mafia defends Mafia, and it has become quite clear when a couple of them are ready to die for Avatar...hmmmmm.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defensive because no matter what I say, those wanting to lynch Avatar are going to pick it apart and try to put me the defensive.
> 
> I have no idea how that helps you get your vote or helps the game at all.
> 
> Townies turning on each other certainly will make mafia smile though.
> 
> Unless I have something to say that will help the game, I will not play the pointless bickering game any longer.
> 
> Like I said, if you think I'm guilty, vote for me. Attacking those that don't vote how you like is scummy. Instead you should be telling me why I should vote for Avatar or why you think Rosie is a bad choice.
> 
> See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bickering again, sheesh.
> 
> Avatars friends are sure sensitive
> 
> Those who voted  all gave their reasons. Over and over again, each from their own perspective.  You don't agree, fine.   But denying its been discussed is weird.
> 
> I have stood firm under all your accusations and have also admitted it could be a mistake, but we have to vote someone.   No one has managed to change my mind...or the others...by simple accusing us of being scummy, dumb, askeered from last game etc...
> 
> Which begs the obvious question.  *Why are we even being attacked by anyone besides Avatar?  *
> 
> 
> 
> A week plus is too long....just an off the cuff opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because most everyone just defends themselves, but Mafia defends Mafia, and it has become quite clear when a couple of them are ready to die for Avatar...hmmmmm.
Click to expand...


I'm ready to hammer him right now so stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Ropey

Shaitra moved from an inconsequential vote to follow my vote.  That told me of a desire to stack a deal and it was done very quickly.

So, that's my reasoning for setting up by saying I wasn't going to vote for Avatar. I didn't. I voted for Rosie and now after this I've changed my vote and this early in the game? 

It's valid enough for me and I also decided that logical exclusion for inconsistencies wouldn't serve me as well as the human condition would.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Since Ropey just changed his vote, Avatar is L-1, i.e., from my count he has 7 votes.  If someone jumps on Avatar right now, I'd say it's a good chance they are scum, even if Avatar turns out to be scum as well.



I don't get this line of reasoning at all. You are throwing a team mate under the bus and you are outing yourself as scum. Why?


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Are you guys o.k. with me hammering Avatar?
> 
> Avi-sorry, I still think you are town. I think Rosie probably is too. We are going to lynch a townie this round but I don't like someone messing around like Ropey is. We are too close to a final vote and there are too many votes on people for that kind of BS.
> 
> It ticks me off. I'd like to put a stop to it now for this round.
> 
> Yes or no? Shaitra, dblack, mani-what do you guys think? Or I guess mani or mebelle can do it if they want to.



Part of me thinks, go for it!  But honestly, I do think Avatar is town this game.  But the chances of any person getting lynched on the first day being town is pretty high.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Ropey just changed his vote, Avatar is L-1, i.e., from my count he has 7 votes.  If someone jumps on Avatar right now, I'd say it's a good chance they are scum, even if Avatar turns out to be scum as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this line of reasoning at all. You are throwing a team mate under the bus and you are outing yourself as scum. Why?
Click to expand...


Not at all.  I'm sure the mafia is chomping at the bit to have the first night start.  So unless all three have already voted for Avatar, I think it's a good bet the hammer vote is going to be mafia.  I'm not 100% certain on that, but I would look at that person very closely.  Hell, I was the hammer vote on at least one of the days in the first game.

And just so you know, because of the way you have played so far, if you did deliver the hammer vote, I don't think that means you are mafia.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason Avatar and I are being voted to lynch is that the nail that sticks out gets hammered.
> 
> This is happening to me because I answered and suggested and took a bunch of crap offa Aye, who has conveniently disappeared.
> 
> Thanks Mertex and RD. I sure hope you survive the nite for supporting Ol' Rosie.
> 
> Ropey held out but then defected. Too bad he didn't have what it took to think it thru, especially after I supported him against those who wanted him lynched.
> 
> Loyalty means so little.
> 
> I plan to tear UP the Dead Zone when I get back there.
> 
> So there.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can ropey defect when he never voted for me to begin with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were among the mob after him to lynch him.
> 
> I defended him as probably Town Bodyguard.
> 
> Joining with y'all is defection.
> 
> Bones wanted his neck snapped for the longest time and now he joins her?
> 
> Not too bright, that.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I never voted for ropey. Please don't pretend I did


----------



## Shaitra

Ropey said:


> Shaitra moved from an inconsequential vote to follow my vote.  That told me of a desire to stack a deal and it was done very quickly.
> 
> So, that's my reasoning for setting up by saying I wasn't going to vote for Avatar. I didn't. I voted for Rosie and now after this I've changed my vote and this early in the game?
> 
> It's valid enough for me and I also decided that logical exclusion for inconsistencies wouldn't serve me as well as the human condition would.



Really?  I stated in my post that I've been gone on vacation and just finished catching up.  I posted over an hour after you did.  If you really think I am following your vote, you are delusional.


----------



## Ropey

It's early in the game and if Avatar is done in, then you're high up on my list.  If not, then I was e-wrong.

e-sue me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> Shaitra moved from an inconsequential vote to follow my vote.  That told me of a desire to stack a deal and it was done very quickly.
> 
> So, that's my reasoning for setting up by saying I wasn't going to vote for Avatar. I didn't. I voted for Rosie and now after this I've changed my vote and this early in the game?
> 
> It's valid enough for me and I also decided that logical exclusion for inconsistencies wouldn't serve me as well as the human condition would.



Ropey, We are almost at the end of day 1. Tensions are kind of high. Two people have a lot of votes on them. Switching your vote from one of them to the other is not something I am appreciating at all right now.


----------



## Avatar4321

So who has the guts to kill me?


----------



## Shaitra

I didn't vote for Avatar, you did.  So how is it going to be my fault if you are wrong?  That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra moved from an inconsequential vote to follow my vote.  That told me of a desire to stack a deal and it was done very quickly.
> 
> So, that's my reasoning for setting up by saying I wasn't going to vote for Avatar. I didn't. I voted for Rosie and now after this I've changed my vote and this early in the game?
> 
> It's valid enough for me and I also decided that logical exclusion for inconsistencies wouldn't serve me as well as the human condition would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey, We are almost at the end of day 1. Tensions are kind of high. Two people have a lot of votes on them. Switching your vote from one of them to the other is not something I am appreciating at all right now.
Click to expand...


It's an e-game.

Come on, it's not even as important as the flame zone and that's not very important. So, then it's a roll maybe.

A bit thuggish maybe too.


----------



## Ropey

Shaitra said:


> I didn't vote for Avatar, you did.  So how is it going to be my fault if you are wrong?  That doesn't make any sense at all.



It's not going to be your fault. It will simply have me looking closely in your direction for the next scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I didn't vote for Avatar, you did.  So how is it going to be my fault if you are wrong?  That doesn't make any sense at all.



Never said it would be


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra moved from an inconsequential vote to follow my vote.  That told me of a desire to stack a deal and it was done very quickly.
> 
> So, that's my reasoning for setting up by saying I wasn't going to vote for Avatar. I didn't. I voted for Rosie and now after this I've changed my vote and this early in the game?
> 
> It's valid enough for me and I also decided that logical exclusion for inconsistencies wouldn't serve me as well as the human condition would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey, We are almost at the end of day 1. Tensions are kind of high. Two people have a lot of votes on them. Switching your vote from one of them to the other is not something I am appreciating at all right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an e-game.
> 
> Come on, it's not even as important as the flame zone and that's not very important. So, then it's a roll maybe.
> 
> A bit thuggish maybe too.
Click to expand...


You are right of course. This is just a game. I need more sleep maybe.


----------



## Shaitra

Ropey said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar, you did.  So how is it going to be my fault if you are wrong?  That doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be your fault. It will simply have me looking closely in your direction for the next scum.
Click to expand...


That still doesn't make sense.  You are going off a feeling that I voted too closely after you?  Even though it was more than an hour after your vote?  Coming up with flimsy excuses for your vote definitely makes you look scummy.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar, you did.  So how is it going to be my fault if you are wrong?  That doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be your fault. It will simply have me looking closely in your direction for the next scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That still doesn't make sense.  You are going off a feeling that I voted too closely after you?  Even though it was more than an hour after your vote?  Coming up with flimsy excuses for your vote definitely makes you look scummy.
Click to expand...


I agree


----------



## Ropey

Shaitra said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar, you did.  So how is it going to be my fault if you are wrong?  That doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be your fault. It will simply have me looking closely in your direction for the next scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That still doesn't make sense.  You are going off a feeling that I voted too closely after you?  Even though it was more than an hour after your vote?  Coming up with flimsy excuses for your vote definitely makes you look scummy.
Click to expand...


Shaitra, if Avatar is taken out, then we'll know soon enough anyway and if he isn't and is found to be townie, then we move on and I'll be more careful to listen to you.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It occurs to me that it's quite possible that neither I nor Rosie are scum. If that's the case look at those giving us false dichotomies. Just a suggestion in case I die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... that might explain the relatively aggressive attacks on both of you. Given that there's really not much to go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I.e. the scrum will egg us on if we're lynching our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So going with that line of thinking, who's leading the charge for both?  Mertex seems to be the one pushing for Avatar the most and I will need to go back and review to see who was pushing Rosie.
> 
> Something else to think about.  Last game when Avatar and I were the scum, I tried not to interact with him that much or respond to his posts because I didn't want to make it look like we were a team.  That was not something we ever really talked about, it was just a strategy of mine.  If someone who is scum this game is thinking like I was, it might be good to see who is ignoring whom.
Click to expand...



Why do you keep saying I'm pushing for Avatar.  I believe Avatar is scum and I have voted for him, but I haven't been encouraging anyone to vote for him, just because I want a vote that counts.  When WS voted for Luissa and it was the only vote for Luissa, what good was that going to do?

You, on the other hand, have been voting right behind Avatar.  He voted for R.D. and immediately you hard voted for R.D.  When he changed his vote for Rosie, you were on vacation, but now that you come back you decide to vote just like Avatar.  So, that seems a tad questionable.  

When I was responding to WS about her vote, I'm sorry that she took it personally, but I was just frustrated with all the wishy-washiness of changing the vote and making it for someone that doesn't count, to me a no-vote is as good as a vote for someone that doesn't have anyone else behind them.  If you all see that as attacking, then I'm sorry, I'm just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be your fault. It will simply have me looking closely in your direction for the next scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't make sense.  You are going off a feeling that I voted too closely after you?  Even though it was more than an hour after your vote?  Coming up with flimsy excuses for your vote definitely makes you look scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree
Click to expand...


The "if" just gained weight.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... that might explain the relatively aggressive attacks on both of you. Given that there's really not much to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I.e. the scrum will egg us on if we're lynching our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So going with that line of thinking, who's leading the charge for both?  Mertex seems to be the one pushing for Avatar the most and I will need to go back and review to see who was pushing Rosie.
> 
> Something else to think about.  Last game when Avatar and I were the scum, I tried not to interact with him that much or respond to his posts because I didn't want to make it look like we were a team.  That was not something we ever really talked about, it was just a strategy of mine.  If someone who is scum this game is thinking like I was, it might be good to see who is ignoring whom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying I'm pushing for Avatar.  I believe Avatar is scum and I have voted for him, but I haven't been encouraging anyone to vote for him, just because I want a vote that counts.  When WS voted for Luissa and it was the only vote for Luissa, what good was that going to do?
> 
> You, on the other hand, have been voting right behind Avatar.  He voted for R.D. and immediately you hard voted for R.D.  When he changed his vote for Rosie, you were on vacation, but now that you come back you decide to vote just like Avatar.  So, that seems a tad questionable.
> 
> When I was responding to WS about her vote, I'm sorry that she took it personally, but I was just frustrated with all the wishy-washiness of changing the vote and making it for someone that doesn't count, to me a no-vote is as good as a vote for someone that doesn't have anyone else behind them.  If you all see that as attacking, then I'm sorry, I'm just expressing my opinion.
Click to expand...


Mertex-I should never have taken anything in this game personally. This is a game. For fun.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... that might explain the relatively aggressive attacks on both of you. Given that there's really not much to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I.e. the scrum will egg us on if we're lynching our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So going with that line of thinking, who's leading the charge for both?  Mertex seems to be the one pushing for Avatar the most and I will need to go back and review to see who was pushing Rosie.
> 
> Something else to think about.  Last game when Avatar and I were the scum, I tried not to interact with him that much or respond to his posts because I didn't want to make it look like we were a team.  That was not something we ever really talked about, it was just a strategy of mine.  If someone who is scum this game is thinking like I was, it might be good to see who is ignoring whom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying I'm pushing for Avatar.  I believe Avatar is scum and I have voted for him, but I haven't been encouraging anyone to vote for him, just because I want a vote that counts.  When WS voted for Luissa and it was the only vote for Luissa, what good was that going to do?
> 
> You, on the other hand, have been voting right behind Avatar.  He voted for R.D. and immediately you hard voted for R.D.  When he changed his vote for Rosie, you were on vacation, but now that you come back you decide to vote just like Avatar.  So, that seems a tad questionable.
> 
> When I was responding to WS about her vote, I'm sorry that she took it personally, but I was just frustrated with all the wishy-washiness of changing the vote and making it for someone that doesn't count, to me a no-vote is as good as a vote for someone that doesn't have anyone else behind them.  If you all see that as attacking, then I'm sorry, I'm just expressing my opinion.
Click to expand...


Come on. Be honest here


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So going with that line of thinking, who's leading the charge for both?  Mertex seems to be the one pushing for Avatar the most and I will need to go back and review to see who was pushing Rosie.
> 
> Something else to think about.  Last game when Avatar and I were the scum, I tried not to interact with him that much or respond to his posts because I didn't want to make it look like we were a team.  That was not something we ever really talked about, it was just a strategy of mine.  If someone who is scum this game is thinking like I was, it might be good to see who is ignoring whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying I'm pushing for Avatar.  I believe Avatar is scum and I have voted for him, but I haven't been encouraging anyone to vote for him, just because I want a vote that counts.  When WS voted for Luissa and it was the only vote for Luissa, what good was that going to do?
> 
> You, on the other hand, have been voting right behind Avatar.  He voted for R.D. and immediately you hard voted for R.D.  When he changed his vote for Rosie, you were on vacation, but now that you come back you decide to vote just like Avatar.  So, that seems a tad questionable.
> 
> When I was responding to WS about her vote, I'm sorry that she took it personally, but I was just frustrated with all the wishy-washiness of changing the vote and making it for someone that doesn't count, to me a no-vote is as good as a vote for someone that doesn't have anyone else behind them.  If you all see that as attacking, then I'm sorry, I'm just expressing my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on. Be honest here
Click to expand...


Okay....direct me where I'm pushing anyone to vote for you.  

I even told WS to choose between you and Rosie....so how is that pushing for you?

You're trying to go along with a lie in order to gain favor, but the posts are there for anyone to go back and read.....


----------



## Avatar4321

They sure are. So why blatantly lie?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> They sure are. So why blatantly lie?




I'm not lying.  You haven't come up with any of my posts to back you up, have you?


----------



## Avatar4321

Not going to waste m y time with such a blatant lie. The others can dig through the posts after I'm a corpse.

Course you could vote for Rosie instead of letting her manipulate you


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Not going to waste m y time with such a blatant lie. The others can dig through the posts after I'm a corpse.



Nice deflection.  You couldn't find one....



> Course you could vote for Rosie instead of letting her manipulate you.


I will next time if I'm wrong about you, and, if I'm still here.   You and your goons will probably take me out tomorrow night.....


----------



## Ropey

This is why I decided to rethink my process. This forum will have both scum and townies deflecting like crazy so exclusion was just confusing me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, should we just get it over with then?


----------



## MeBelle

I will not hammer Avatar if he promises to be less long winded.


----------



## MeBelle

*Vote Rosie*


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> So who has the guts to kill me?



So far...7 of us


----------



## MeBelle

Even though I believe these are the scum:

Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones


----------



## Avatar4321

I promise to try. That's all I can offer


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.14​**&#8220;Let the pieces fall where they may.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*L1-Avatar4321 (7):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey_
*L2-RosieS (6):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra, Mebelle60_
*Luissa (1):* _Manifold_


*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MeBelle60 said:


> Even though I believe these are the scum:
> 
> Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones



When I'm taken out, probably next, according to a previous post, ya'll will see I'm not one of the bad guys.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> *Even though I believe these are the scum:
> 
> Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones*



But you're voting Rosie?  That makes a lot of sense.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, based on what Wake just posted mani has to change his vote to Avatar or Rosie. He would only give Rosie 7 and Avatar 8.

I don't think it is possible to hammer Rosie without an Avatar vote switching back to Rosie. 

Ropey you dork, we could of been done with this and I wouldn't feel so bad about hammering someone I don't want to. 

Thanks a lot Ropey, I blame you.


----------



## Ropey

Either way, we learn a lot. There's always the chance of a rogue townie pulling a murder in any town.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ironic that ropey may end up being the vote that ties the rope around me


----------



## Ropey

And after all the dead are over, we won't need G-d to sort them out.

I'm hosting the morning after thread.


----------



## MeBelle

Change vote

*Vote Avatar*


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's a wrap folks.


----------



## Avatar4321

Hammer time.

Death is but a door. Time is but a window
I'll be back.


----------



## Avatar4321

Use the info I gave wisely. Look for the false dichotomies.


----------



## Avatar4321

Btw mebelle I'm not promising to try anymore


----------



## Ropey

An empty barrel reverberates loudly.


----------



## Avatar4321

You'll never take me alive scum!


----------



## Avatar4321

Running away


----------



## Wolfsister77

mebelle, ropey, mertex, and R.D. can chase you and hang out

I want no part of it.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> Running away



It's that a confession?


----------



## MeBelle

R.I.P [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/fUxR965b4LU]Blazing Saddles: Candygram for Mongo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> Running away



Aren't you going to wait around for your death scene?


----------



## Wolfsister77

See ya next game Avi.


----------



## MeBelle

MeBelle60 said:


> Change vote
> 
> *Vote Avatar*



Change vote

*Vote Rosie*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ya gotta hang Avi first.


----------



## dblack

Isn't there a version where we wouldn't find out till the end of the game?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

find out what? the roles?


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ya gotta hang Avi first.



That's one thing I'm unclear about.

Can a vote be changed after it's cast even though [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] isn't here to lock the game?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.15​**&#8220;I'm not afraid of death; I just don't want to be there when it happens.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*Avatar4321 (8):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey, Mebelle60_
*RosieS (5):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra_
*Luissa (1):* _Manifold_


*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
*~* Once the hammer vote falls, that nut ain't coming back.  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
*~* Death scene incoming...


----------



## Wake

*"WHART?" 

"They're coming?"

"...for me?"

"OH, shit, I need to get my educated ass out of here!"

Avatar4321 notices a lovely red light shining through the windows of his modest classroom. He looks out into the darkness... 

Torch... light?














Upon the gallows, Avatar4321 pleaded with the angry mob to spare his life. The hangman approaches...

"I'm just a teacher from Burlington, with a wife... and a mortgage!"

"Here I am trying to educate your children, and you repay me by breaking my tender neck? How's that for fair?"

"Quite frankly, it's intriguing... I think-"

*SNAP!!!*

Avatar4321, Vanilla Townie, has passed. In this story he was the town's teacher, sent here to educate people and teach the Scum an evil lesson. 







It is now Night 1.

Please submit your Night actions via PM.

Scum may now scheme in their QuickTopic thread.

Deadline ends 5/29/14, at 9 PM central time.

*


----------



## Wake

*Sameech replaces Ropey effective immediately.

Please give him a warm welcome. 

Deadline: 1 minute.*


----------



## Wake

*Ah, what a beautiful morning...

Birds chirping, leaves blowing, and the faint morning sun shining down upon all of creation.

...eh?

No one's died.

Whatever could this mean?

Time for some breakfast!!!








It is now Day 2.

With 13 players alive, it takes 7 to lynch!

Deadline expires 6/7/14, 9pm central.



Spoiler: Day 2 Begins!



[MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
 [MENTION]dblack [/MENTION]
  [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION]Mebelle60 [/MENTION]
 [MENTION]Mertex [/MENTION]
  [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]


*


----------



## Shaitra

What, no one died?!?!


----------



## R.D.

Score one for town!


----------



## Shaitra

Way to go doctor!!!


----------



## Mertex

I think he's pulling our leg....why aren't me, dblack, and Mebelle not named in the Spoiler?

Did we die?  What's going on?


----------



## Wake

*There's a glitch in the spoiler, methinks. Was supposed to mention all players.*


----------



## sameech

Hello.  I was going to post something as an introduction, but now all I can think about is how much I want that breakfast platter that Wake posted the photo of.......

Oh well, Howdy.  I read about the first 20 pages so far.  I have sort of a town read on Ayes and Wolfsister; I also have 1 scum suspect that I will wait until I read the rest before eliciting their vote against me by saying their name, and another one I am tilting scum on.  In what I have read so far, I am not really sure why it came down to the 2 it came down to.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> I think he's pulling our leg....why aren't me, dblack, and Mebelle not named in the Spoiler?
> 
> Did we die?  What's going on?



I have no idea.  My only guess is the doctor protected the person the scum tried to kill.

Oh, did you tell Wake you didn't want to be @ mentioned?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome to the game sameech, it'll be good to have an experienced player here.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's pulling our leg....why aren't me, dblack, and Mebelle not named in the Spoiler?
> 
> Did we die?  What's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  My only guess is the doctor protected the person the scum tried to kill.
> 
> Oh, did you tell Wake you didn't want to be @ mentioned?
Click to expand...


That or the jailer nailed a scum.   Either way we owe thanks to team town players who know something.


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Hello.  I was going to post something as an introduction, but now all I can think about is how much I want that breakfast platter that Wake posted the photo of.......
> 
> Oh well, Howdy.  I read about the first 20 pages so far.  I have sort of a town read on Ayes and Wolfsister; I also have 1 scum suspect that I will wait until I read the rest before eliciting their vote against me by saying their name, and another one I am tilting scum on.  In what I have read so far, I am not really sure why it came down to the 2 it came down to.



Hi Sameech, welcome to the game!  Keep on reading and let us know what you think.


----------



## R.D.

Welcome sameech


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's what I think happened. A kill attempt was surely made. I can't imagine with all that time that they did nothing.

The Dr. or Jailer blocked it. The bodyguard would be dead if it was him/her so they didn't protect the person who was targeted. 

We have info. for Avi's death and the cop knows something about one person.

Good job town!!

I will do some more analysis before saying anything further.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's pulling our leg....why aren't me, dblack, and Mebelle not named in the Spoiler?
> 
> Did we die?  What's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  My only guess is the doctor protected the person the scum tried to kill.
> 
> Oh, did you tell Wake you didn't want to be @ mentioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That or the jailer nailed a scum.   Either way we owe thanks to team town players who know something.
Click to expand...


Good point, I forgot about the jailer.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> Way to go doctor!!!



the Jailer could have jailed the target of the kill person as well I think.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *There's a glitch in the spoiler, methinks. Was supposed to mention all players.*




I see what you did....you had a space between the end of our usernames and the @mention....the others didn't have the space....

So, we're all alive?  The jailkeeper  and Doctor must have done a great job....

Way to go.....


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Hello.  I was going to post something as an introduction, but now all I can think about is how much I want that breakfast platter that Wake posted the photo of.......
> 
> Oh well, Howdy.  I read about the first 20 pages so far.  I have sort of a town read on Ayes and Wolfsister; I also have 1 scum suspect that I will wait until I read the rest before eliciting their vote against me by saying their name, and another one I am tilting scum on.  In what I have read so far, I am not really sure why it came down to the 2 it came down to.



Welcome to the game Sameech.......


----------



## Grandma

Hi, Sameech. Welcome.

I need to re-read the thread again one more time. I want to make sure I don't help lynch another townie!

RIP, Avatar.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Here's what I think happened. A kill attempt was surely made. I can't imagine with all that time that they did nothing.
> 
> The Dr. or Jailer blocked it. The bodyguard would be dead if it was him/her so they didn't protect the person who was targeted.
> 
> We have info. for Avi's death and the cop knows something about one person.
> 
> Good job town!!
> 
> I will do some more analysis before saying anything further.



The role PM for the GF in the first post says "....which one of you will be performing the kill," so scum could just as easily have been the one jailed if that was done by the jailer. Still hard to be too certain how the night went down at this point.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Hi, Sameech. Welcome.
> 
> I need to re-read the thread again one more time. I want to make sure I don't help lynch another townie!
> 
> RIP, Avatar.



It happens.  I haven't played a ton of games, but don't let fear of a bad lynch this early in the game keep you from going with your gut.  Day 1 is always pissing into the wind for town unless there is some mass Day 1 roleclaiming action (which I hate).


----------



## strollingbones

good morning......


----------



## Shaitra

Good morning SB


----------



## Shaitra

I'm going to be visiting vendors most of the day so I won't be on much until later.  But I think we need to look at everyone who voted for Avatar.  I feel it is very likely at least 2 of the 3 scum voted for him, maybe all three.


----------



## strollingbones

bingo...and lets look at rosie....i aint buying her ....innocent act..sorry my vote this round is for rosie and will remain with rosie....unless i change my mind


----------



## strollingbones

this vote needs to be fast and we need to vote out scum....

*vote: rosie*


----------



## strollingbones

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.15​**I'm not afraid of death; I just don't want to be there when it happens.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *Avatar4321 (8):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey, Mebelle60_
> *RosieS (5):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra_
> *Luissa (1):* _Manifold_
> 
> 
> *~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
> *~* Once the hammer vote falls, that nut ain't coming back.  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> *~* Death scene incoming...



okay .....scum suspects.....rosie s, mertex and dblack

townies....avatar...remember his ass..he is dead now..thanks to yall not listening to me ...i am not sure about ma.....she could be scum...vote changing after the vote is final is reeking of mafia moves to me....i think those voting for rosie last time are safe...cause i think rosie is scum...


i think we the townies need to go after them hard and heavy and vote them off......quickly....

we can control this and win but we have to be decisive....look that word up ma

your stupid ass let avatar get voted off and you dont get credit for running in after the vote and changing your mind


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's pulling our leg....why aren't me, dblack, and Mebelle not named in the Spoiler?
> 
> Did we die?  What's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  My only guess is the doctor protected the person the scum tried to kill.
> 
> Oh, did you tell Wake you didn't want to be @ mentioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That or the jailer nailed a scum.   Either way we owe thanks to team town players who *know* something.
Click to expand...


Interesting...

We need to be very careful not to reveal our roles, but at the same time _some_ of us have valuable information.


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> this vote needs to be fast and we need to vote out scum....
> 
> *vote: rosie*



Seems like a gimme. But we got some good info that round, we need to figure out how to use it.


----------



## strollingbones

we use it by voting out rosie.....

good gosh i am so tired of trying to lead a bunch of short bus riders.....


----------



## strollingbones

o btw....i will be gone....sat/sunday....sorry....but i will have my smart phone and i will try to check in...but its hard to enjoy the net when real life is doing me good.....i hope i hope...i am taking hubby on a steam engine ride to an old mansion to watch a baseball game set in 1864....i just wanna see them play baseball in wool outfits in 90 degrees but hubby loves this stuff...then to check some stuff ....on the way back...

so of course i am ready to lynch ...personal reasons plus rosie is scum reasons


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> we use it by voting out rosie.....
> 
> good gosh i am so tired of trying to lead a bunch of short bus riders.....



LOL... I just meant we shouldn't rush it. The more discussion, the more info we gather. Maybe we can 'interrogate' her.


----------



## strollingbones

i give up....i simply give up

okay lets consider this....wake replaced ropey....why not just kill ropey off....that kinda leads me to believe ropey may have been scum?  wake why didnt you just let the ropey die instead of seeking a replacement?  someone do that [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] shit...i hate that stuff....

so is that a clue or red herring....

but we do not need 55 pages of discussion for yall to fuck up again...i am sure you can do it in under 10 pages...but hey i am an optimist


----------



## strollingbones

i miss avatar.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Welcome aboard, Sameech!

Great job town!!! 

I do agree there were at least 2 scum voting Avatar out. Until more info is given that could change my mind, my vote stays where it is. 

*VOTE: RosieS*


----------



## strollingbones

the is three votes for rosie...me, aye, and wolf...we need 4 more....

come on people...think about and go with our first instinct....just like multiple choice tests

we have already seen what taking 55 pages results in


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

dblack said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we use it by voting out rosie.....
> 
> good gosh i am so tired of trying to lead a bunch of short bus riders.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I just meant we shouldn't rush it. The more discussion, the more info we gather. Maybe we can 'interrogate' her.
Click to expand...


And how do you suppose we're going to interrogate someone on here? When her name is mentioned, she goes on a rampage attacking that person. That doesn't speak well of anyone that wants to come off as being a townie. It raises suspicions and brings more attention to that person, which is something I don't believe townies would want. Townies have nothing to hide and shouldn't be paranoid; scum, on the other hand, have everything to hide, which would make any normal person paranoid/jumpy/irritable/etc.


----------



## dblack

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we use it by voting out rosie.....
> 
> good gosh i am so tired of trying to lead a bunch of short bus riders.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I just meant we shouldn't rush it. The more discussion, the more info we gather. Maybe we can 'interrogate' her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you suppose we're going to interrogate someone on here? When her name is mentioned, she goes on a rampage attacking that person. That doesn't speak well of anyone that wants to come off as being a townie. It raises suspicions and brings more attention to that person, which is something I don't believe townies would want. Townies have nothing to hide and shouldn't be paranoid; scum, on the other hand, have everything to hide, which would make any normal person paranoid/jumpy/irritable/etc.
Click to expand...


I think much of what we learn in this game is hiding in what people _don't_ say. Reading between the lines is the core of it. We also get to listen to what others say in the process. If Rosie is scum, she knows who the other two are. We can't actually 'interrogate' her, and expect to get a straightforward confession, but in the banter 'there will be blood'.


----------



## strollingbones

blood by a thousand paper cuts?


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> the is three votes for rosie...me, aye, and wolf...we need 4 more....
> 
> come on people...think about and go with our first instinct....just like multiple choice tests
> 
> we have already seen what taking 55 pages results in



Why are you in such a hurry? I didn't see Wolf's vote. Did I miss a post?

FWIW, you can add my vote as well - Rosie is at the top of my list - but it's been stated a thousand times, rushing to lynch almost always works in the interest of the scum. Pushing us to vote fast and hard for her is _exactly_ what they'd do if she was also town, eh?

Anyway, the more subtle matter is trying to figure out what happened last 'night'. The doc and the jailer have some interesting information. As well as the cop. We need to start piecing things together.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

It stands to reason that what has already been said can't be unsaid. 

There's no need to interrogate rosie at this point.


----------



## strollingbones

okay how long to you want to wait?


----------



## strollingbones

and why do we presume that wake has another scene that he is with holding......deadlines have come and gone


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> i give up....i simply give up
> 
> okay lets consider this....wake replaced ropey....why not just kill ropey off....that kinda leads me to believe ropey may have been scum?  wake why didnt you just let the ropey die instead of seeking a replacement?  someone do that [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] shit...i hate that stuff....
> 
> so is that a clue or red herring....
> 
> but we do not need 55 pages of discussion for yall to fuck up again...i am sure you can do it in under 10 pages...but hey i am an optimist



I probably would find that suspicious as well if I were in your shoes, but it appears to have been a policy thing instead of a necessity.  Why would I replace Ropey at the end of the night instead of the beginning if I were substitute scum?  The answer to that is about the only objective evidence I can provide to you.  It is metadata, but the conversation that occurred later yesterday in which I was asked to join I believe is publicly available.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we use it by voting out rosie.....
> 
> good gosh i am so tired of trying to lead a bunch of short bus riders.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I just meant we shouldn't rush it. The more discussion, the more info we gather. Maybe we can 'interrogate' her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you suppose we're going to interrogate someone on here? When her name is mentioned, she goes on a rampage attacking that person. That doesn't speak well of anyone that wants to come off as being a townie. It raises suspicions and brings more attention to that person, which is something I don't believe townies would want. Townies have nothing to hide and shouldn't be paranoid; scum, on the other hand, have everything to hide, which would make any normal person paranoid/jumpy/irritable/etc.
Click to expand...


To be fair, Rosie goes on the defense.  SB just called us all stupid a couple times over.   Tell me again who is scary??


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I agree with there being scum among those who voted for Avatar. He sat with a certain number of votes for a long time before Ropey and mebelle sealed the deal at the end. I imagine at least one of those sitting there for so long was scum. He made some comments about them not being able to hammer him because they couldn't and it was shot down but it made sense to me.

Unfortunately, we did do some talking in the mafia discussion thread not knowing we were not supposed to and Grandma seemed genuinely surprised that Avatar was not scum.

I disagree that talking is a bad thing. It's how you play. Our best talker and planner is gone now and based on that and his very good game play in the first game, and the fact that Avatar was focused on so heavily right from the start, leads me to believe it was a plan.

Rosie did change her personality a lot in the game. When folks started questioning her, she got defensive which is normal but then went into the personal stuff somewhat and went from nice to mean pretty quickly. My vote was on her most of the time but I'm not just going to rush through day 2 and lynch her right away. Let's take a breath here. I also do not like how she claimed right away without consensus and how she had a plan about saving her own skin without thinking of anything else. It bugs me for sure. She's acting scummy.

I'm really not happy with Luissa's gameplay. She may be new but she did almost nothing. Came in, asked how to vote, voted for Avatar, and said nothing. She's not really helping at all. So I would be good with voting her off also.

Ropey and mebelle switching their votes around at the last minute and messing with the game doesn't sit well with me either.

Although Mertex and RD were very focused on Avatar from the beginning despite the fact that he was obviously playing like a townine, really seemed like they were holding the first game against him due to the fact that he won and fooled almost everyone.

dblack also voted for Avatar but he's playing like a townie so far putting in some good informative, helpful posts and being pretty careful with his though process.

mani-I don't like how he voted for Luissa at the end and seemed to fly under the radar with his final vote but most of his posts have had a townie vibe 

So my two main suspects are Luissa and Rosie.

Since I voted for Rosie the first time, I can do it again. We need to get consensus before a hammer, and not hammer too soon.

*Vote : RosieS*


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i give up....i simply give up
> 
> okay lets consider this....wake replaced ropey....why not just kill ropey off....that kinda leads me to believe ropey may have been scum?  wake why didnt you just let the ropey die instead of seeking a replacement?  someone do that [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] shit...i hate that stuff....
> 
> so is that a clue or red herring....
> 
> but we do not need 55 pages of discussion for yall to fuck up again...i am sure you can do it in under 10 pages...but hey i am an optimist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would find that suspicious as well if I were in your shoes, but it appears to have been a policy thing instead of a necessity.  Why would I replace Ropey at the end of the night instead of the beginning if I were substitute scum?  The answer to that is about the only objective evidence I can provide to you.  It is metadata, but the conversation that occurred later yesterday in which I was asked to join I believe is publicly available.
Click to expand...


I agree that you were put in as a replacement due to Wake's policy of replacing players rather than killing them off.


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> the is three votes for rosie...me, aye, and wolf...we need 4 more....
> 
> come on people...think about and go with our first instinct....just like multiple choice tests
> 
> we have already seen what taking 55 pages results in



I hadn't voted for her yet at this point. She does have 3 votes now with my vote but there is no need to rush through this when we have a week. We do need the info. a death would provide when there was no kill overnight but we have to remember there is a cop out there that may know something about one person. Lets give everyone some time to give input before rushing it. 

You are kind of rushing things a little bit.


----------



## manifold

Jeebus, are we up to the hammer already?

I'm about ready to follow bone's gut on this one.


----------



## strollingbones

o hell i got some to do......and i call people stupid when they are being stupid.....

if the stupid fits .....wear it...owe it 

plus its obvious outside of this game....i love me some ma...in the game.....eh...not so much


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> You are kind of rushing things a little bit.




After the way day one dragged on, can you blame her?

But if she's right and Rosie is scum, then lynching her Tuesday will be just as successful as lynching her today.

I have to go back and lay out what we really learned and didn't learn from the Avatar lynching and the death-free overnight.


----------



## strollingbones

o let me say this about rosie....she brought up her real life when i said something about avatars real life...so i am not holding that against her...her total change in posting styles is what shocked me.....if she is not mafia...she is that grumpy old woman who yells at kids for crossing thru her yard


----------



## strollingbones

i got to do errands....i expect a vote count by the time i get back...and i expect some solid reasons for not voting for rosie....


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> Jeebus, are we up to the hammer already?
> 
> I'm about ready to follow bone's gut on this one.



There are still three scum voting, so yeah - we're getting close. That's why I didn't make my vote official. I don't want to give them the chance goad us into lynching another townie.

My gut tells me Rosie. But my gut told me Avi.

Anyway, here's something that seems a little 'off' to me, and was kind of glossed over (and frankly, it seems paranoid even to me) ... but sb counted wolf as voting for rosie _before_ she actually did, before she even suggested she would. How would she know that? 

I get nothing but townie vibes from wolf, but still, slips like this can make or break a game.


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still got nothin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a gut reaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, I've learned to not trust my gut reactions.* They lead me astray as often as not. If I did go that way, my impulse is to distrust people who talk a lot. Is that really how you want me to vote?
Click to expand...




dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a vote? Looks like mani and ropey are leading the votes so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda wanna hear from MB and SB *before I randomly choose a scapegoat.*
Click to expand...




dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus, are we up to the hammer already?
> 
> I'm about ready to follow bone's gut on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still three scum voting, so yeah - we're getting close. That's why I didn't make my vote official. I don't want to give them the chance goad us into lynching another townie.
> 
> *My gut tells me Rosie*. But my gut told me Avi.
> 
> Anyway, here's something that seems a little 'off' to me, and was kind of glossed over (and frankly, it seems paranoid even to me) ... but sb counted wolf as voting for rosie _before_ she actually did, before she even suggested she would. How would she know that?
> 
> I get nothing but townie vibes from wolf, but still, *slips like this can make or break a game.*
Click to expand...


See, you either have a knee jerk playing style or it doesn't matter to you who gets lynched because as scum it really doesn't matter that much to you the order in which we fall.  This tingles my curiosity about you.


----------



## RosieS

Dumb and dumber.

Players yell they want info. Give them the info they clamor for and it is "familiarity breeds contempt " and they lynch you -Avatar - and try to - me.

That is a tactic and a dumb one.

Smart is having a strategy for winning and it is so very obvious that we as Town do not have one.

This tactic did not work the last game - why would anyone expect Town to win using the same old tactic and not having a strategy?

This is so stupid on its face.

I am not going to blindly follow this shortsighted tactic-oriented plan.

No solid plan to win means Town loses - AGAIN.

Follow those who.lost the game for Town last time? I hardly think so.

Come up with a strategy;  I will be back when you do.

Do not expect help in this stupidity from me.

Buh bye!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

Rosie I get it.  But town won this round, there was no kill in the night.

We could have at least two payers on the ball, probably more.   I say we need to look at who is now trying to divide and rush the process so lines of communication are shut down. 

Those who saved someone need a chance to try to drop subtle hints to the rest of us.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> I'm going to be visiting vendors most of the day so I won't be on much until later.  But I think we need to look at everyone who voted for Avatar.  I feel it is very likely at least 2 of the 3 scum voted for him, maybe all three.




Well, I voted for him, but I certainly am not Scum, just not very good at reading people....

The ones that look the most innocent are usually the culprits..us Townies always stick our noses out and end up  looking pretty guilty.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Dumb and dumber.
> 
> Players yell they want info. Give them the info they clamor for and it is "familiarity breeds contempt " and they lynch you -Avatar - and try to - me.
> 
> That is a tactic and a dumb one.
> 
> Smart is having a strategy for winning and it is so very obvious that we as Town do not have one.
> 
> This tactic did not work the last game - why would anyone expect Town to win using the same old tactic and not having a strategy?
> 
> This is so stupid on its face.
> 
> I am not going to blindly follow this shortsighted tactic-oriented plan.
> 
> No solid plan to win means Town loses - AGAIN.
> 
> Follow those who.lost the game for Town last time? I hardly think so.
> 
> Come up with a strategy;  I will be back when you do.
> 
> Do not expect help in this stupidity from me.
> 
> Buh bye!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



So you basically admit you are not going to help. You are telling us to do the work and you are running away because the pressure is on you.

Duly noted.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.15​**I'm not afraid of death; I just don't want to be there when it happens.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *Avatar4321 (8):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey, Mebelle60_
> *RosieS (5):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra_
> *Luissa (1):* _Manifold_
> 
> 
> *~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
> *~* Once the hammer vote falls, that nut ain't coming back.  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> *~* Death scene incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay .....scum suspects.....rosie s,* mertex* and dblack
> 
> townies....avatar...remember his ass..he is dead now..thanks to yall not listening to me ...i am not sure about ma.....she could be scum...vote changing after the vote is final is reeking of mafia moves to me....i think those voting for rosie last time are safe...cause i think rosie is scum...
> 
> 
> i think we the townies need to go after them hard and heavy and vote them off......quickly....
> 
> we can control this and win but we have to be decisive....look that word up ma
> 
> your stupid ass let avatar get voted off and you dont get credit for running in after the vote and changing your mind
Click to expand...


Well, if you vote me off, you'll be looking stoopid like all of us that thought Avatar was Scum.  I'm willing to go with the Rosie vote, but I want more evidence, so I'll wait to vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a gut reaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, I've learned to not trust my gut reactions.* They lead me astray as often as not. If I did go that way, my impulse is to distrust people who talk a lot. Is that really how you want me to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus, are we up to the hammer already?
> 
> I'm about ready to follow bone's gut on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are still three scum voting, so yeah - we're getting close. That's why I didn't make my vote official. I don't want to give them the chance goad us into lynching another townie.
> 
> *My gut tells me Rosie*. But my gut told me Avi.
> 
> Anyway, here's something that seems a little 'off' to me, and was kind of glossed over (and frankly, it seems paranoid even to me) ... but sb counted wolf as voting for rosie _before_ she actually did, before she even suggested she would. How would she know that?
> 
> I get nothing but townie vibes from wolf, but still, *slips like this can make or break a game.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you either have a knee jerk playing style or it doesn't matter to you who gets lynched because as scum it really doesn't matter that much to you the order in which we fall.  This tingles my curiosity about you.
Click to expand...


dblack has played this game before, he should know better than to say he doesn't go by his gut but then mention going by his gut


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Rosie I get it.  But town won this round, there was no kill in the night.
> 
> We could have at least two payers on the ball, probably more.   I say we need to look at who is now trying to divide and rush the process so lines of communication are shut down.
> 
> Those who saved someone need a chance to try to drop subtle hints to the rest of us.



I wonder about Bones playing style. She pushed very hard for a quick Ropey lynch last game, now is pushing us into a Rosie lynch.

While I agree with her, the Avi vote was wrong, we have to wonder about the aggressive calling everyone stupid that doesn't go her way. This does tend to divide us.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> we use it by voting out rosie.....
> 
> good gosh i am so tired of trying to lead a bunch of short bus riders.....




And, if you are wrong, you're going to feel like riding that short bus....

I think we need to really look at the evidence.....no one died, so we have some good Cop, Doctor and Jailer.....let's figure it out.


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> this vote needs to be fast and we need to vote out scum....
> 
> *vote: rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a gimme. But we got some good info that round, we need to figure out how to use it.
Click to expand...




RosieS said:


> Dumb and dumber.
> 
> Players yell they want info. Give them the info they clamor for and it is "familiarity breeds contempt " and they lynch you -Avatar - and try to - me.
> 
> That is a tactic and a dumb one.
> 
> Smart is having a strategy for winning and it is so very obvious that we as Town do not have one.
> 
> This tactic did not work the last game - why would anyone expect Town to win using the same old tactic and not having a strategy?
> 
> This is so stupid on its face.
> 
> I am not going to blindly follow this shortsighted tactic-oriented plan.
> 
> No solid plan to win means Town loses - AGAIN.
> 
> Follow those who.lost the game for Town last time? I hardly think so.
> 
> Come up with a strategy;  I will be back when you do.
> 
> Do not expect help in this stupidity from me.
> 
> Buh bye!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



What strategy would _you _suggest we use?  I have never played with any of your before so I have no clue what works with whom. 

This early in a game with so many players, I cannot think of a better strategy than participation which you seem to shy away from.  Doesn't mean I think you are scum--just frustrated.  Frustration leads to mistakes.  You made one post that peaked my curiosity in what I read so far, but hardly enough to make me understand why you were and are on the chopping block so readily.

Can some of you please articulate for me why Rosie is so suspicious t warrant execution?  Based on what I have read she would be maybe 5th or 6th on my list of likely scum at this point.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we use it by voting out rosie.....
> 
> good gosh i am so tired of trying to lead a bunch of short bus riders.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I just meant we shouldn't rush it. The more discussion, the more info we gather. Maybe we can 'interrogate' her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you suppose we're going to interrogate someone on here? When her name is mentioned, she goes on a rampage attacking that person. That doesn't speak well of anyone that wants to come off as being a townie. It raises suspicions and brings more attention to that person, which is something I don't believe townies would want. Townies have nothing to hide and shouldn't be paranoid; scum, on the other hand, have everything to hide, which would make any normal person paranoid/jumpy/irritable/etc.
Click to expand...



You've done the same, so should we think you are not acting like a Townie?  We need to come together, cool heads and figure this one out.  Rosie may just have been going by gut feelings, after all, Avi did play a good Mafia scum last time, making everyone think he was Townie.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I just meant we shouldn't rush it. The more discussion, the more info we gather. Maybe we can 'interrogate' her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you suppose we're going to interrogate someone on here? When her name is mentioned, she goes on a rampage attacking that person. That doesn't speak well of anyone that wants to come off as being a townie. It raises suspicions and brings more attention to that person, which is something I don't believe townies would want. Townies have nothing to hide and shouldn't be paranoid; scum, on the other hand, have everything to hide, which would make any normal person paranoid/jumpy/irritable/etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, Rosie goes on the defense.  SB just called us all stupid a couple times over.   Tell me again who is scary??
Click to expand...



Yes, all the attributes of Scum....rushing it...hmmmm....


----------



## manifold

By the Numbers: Day one mafia voting possibilities...

a) 3 mafia votes for Avatar
b) 3 mafia votes not Avatar
c) 2 votes for Avatar, 1 vote not Avatar
d) 1 vote for Avatar, 2 votes not Avatar

Off the bat Im eliminating B. The odds of the mafia being so lucky as to all avoid voting for a lynched townie is so low as to be not worth considering. In fact, Im going to eliminate D too. I still think itd be a bit too lucky to imagine they could lynch a townie with just one vote. So that leaves either A or C.

There are three way to break these numbers down: As an outside observer, as a Townie who voted for Avatar and as a Townie who didnt vote for Avatar.  The first is irrelevant, so Im only considering the other two.

If youre a townie that voted for Avatar
If A) 3 out of the other seven  Avatar voters (43%) are mafia and 0% who didnt vote Avatar are mafia
If C) 2 out of the other seven Avatar voters (29%) are mafia and 1 of the 6 not avatar voters(17%) are mafia

The case for an Avatar voting townie is definitely focus on your fellow voters on day two.

If youre a townie that didnt vote for Avatar

If A) 3 out of 8 Avatar voters (38%) are mafia and 0% who didnt vote Avatar are mafia
If C) 2 out of 8 Avatar voters (25%) are mafia and 1 out of other 5 not avatar voters (20%) are mafia.

The case for not Avatar voting townies isnt quite as strong, but it still supports focusing on Avatar voters on day two.

In other words, I agree with Shaitra.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, I've learned to not trust my gut reactions.* They lead me astray as often as not. If I did go that way, my impulse is to distrust people who talk a lot. Is that really how you want me to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are still three scum voting, so yeah - we're getting close. That's why I didn't make my vote official. I don't want to give them the chance goad us into lynching another townie.
> 
> *My gut tells me Rosie*. But my gut told me Avi.
> 
> Anyway, here's something that seems a little 'off' to me, and was kind of glossed over (and frankly, it seems paranoid even to me) ... but sb counted wolf as voting for rosie _before_ she actually did, before she even suggested she would. How would she know that?
> 
> I get nothing but townie vibes from wolf, but still, *slips like this can make or break a game.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you either have a knee jerk playing style or it doesn't matter to you who gets lynched because as scum it really doesn't matter that much to you the order in which we fall.  This tingles my curiosity about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dblack has played this game before, he should know better than to say he doesn't go by his gut but then mention going by his gut
Click to expand...


He also implied that he had information by putting the some in "_some_ people" in italics, but if he were in a position to gather info, he would naturally have targeted Rosie if he is so suspicious of her but then starts talking about his gut again.  He was at the top of my list after my read of the first part of the game posts, and he remains there, solidly reinforced, today for whatever it is worth.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, you either have a knee jerk playing style or it doesn't matter to you who gets lynched because as scum it really doesn't matter that much to you the order in which we fall.  This tingles my curiosity about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack has played this game before, he should know better than to say he doesn't go by his gut but then mention going by his gut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also implied that he had information by putting the some in "_some_ people" in italics, but if he were in a position to gather info, he would naturally have targeted Rosie if he is so suspicious of her but then starts talking about his gut again.  He was at the top of my list after my read of the first part of the game posts, and he remains there, solidly reinforced, today for whatever it is worth.
Click to expand...


Well, the fact that he is a thoughtful and careful player, but seemed pretty set on Avatar for not good reasons, in addition to the changing story on using his gut,  also makes me wonder about him a little bit.


----------



## Mertex

dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus, are we up to the hammer already?
> 
> I'm about ready to follow bone's gut on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still three scum voting, so yeah - we're getting close. That's why I didn't make my vote official. I don't want to give them the chance goad us into lynching another townie.
> 
> My gut tells me Rosie. But my gut told me Avi.
> 
> Anyway, here's something that seems a little 'off' to me, and was kind of glossed over (and frankly, it seems paranoid even to me) ... but sb counted wolf as voting for rosie _before_ she actually did, before she even suggested she would. How would she know that?
> 
> I get nothing but townie vibes from wolf, but still, slips like this can make or break a game.
Click to expand...




That's so true.  I went back looking for Wolf's vote on Rosie and couldn't find it, and then finally found it after the fact....after SB had counted her.

SB seems too much in a hurry this time....but I'm like you, I want to see more compelling evidence before I cast my vote this time.

Maybe SB, Wolf and Aye are working together?  Knew all along that Avi was Townie - And,  maybe Rosie has an important role and we need to find out.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus, are we up to the hammer already?
> 
> I'm about ready to follow bone's gut on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still three scum voting, so yeah - we're getting close. That's why I didn't make my vote official. I don't want to give them the chance goad us into lynching another townie.
> 
> My gut tells me Rosie. But my gut told me Avi.
> 
> Anyway, here's something that seems a little 'off' to me, and was kind of glossed over (and frankly, it seems paranoid even to me) ... but sb counted wolf as voting for rosie _before_ she actually did, before she even suggested she would. How would she know that?
> 
> I get nothing but townie vibes from wolf, but still, slips like this can make or break a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so true.  I went back looking for Wolf's vote on Rosie and couldn't find it, and then finally found it after the fact....after SB had counted her.
> 
> SB seems too much in a hurry this time....but I'm like you, I want to see more compelling evidence before I cast my vote this time.
> 
> Maybe SB, Wolf and Aye are working together?  Knew all along that Avi was Townie - And,  maybe Rosie has an important role and we need to find out.
Click to expand...


I think SB and Aye might be in cahoots.  They were on my radar last round too.

I get  strong  town feeling from Wolf though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> this vote needs to be fast and we need to vote out scum....
> 
> *vote: rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a gimme. But we got some good info that round, we need to figure out how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb and dumber.
> 
> Players yell they want info. Give them the info they clamor for and it is "familiarity breeds contempt " and they lynch you -Avatar - and try to - me.
> 
> That is a tactic and a dumb one.
> 
> Smart is having a strategy for winning and it is so very obvious that we as Town do not have one.
> 
> This tactic did not work the last game - why would anyone expect Town to win using the same old tactic and not having a strategy?
> 
> This is so stupid on its face.
> 
> I am not going to blindly follow this shortsighted tactic-oriented plan.
> 
> No solid plan to win means Town loses - AGAIN.
> 
> Follow those who.lost the game for Town last time? I hardly think so.
> 
> Come up with a strategy;  I will be back when you do.
> 
> Do not expect help in this stupidity from me.
> 
> Buh bye!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What strategy would _you _suggest we use?  I have never played with any of your before so I have no clue what works with whom.
> 
> This early in a game with so many players, I cannot think of a better strategy than participation which you seem to shy away from.  Doesn't mean I think you are scum--just frustrated.  Frustration leads to mistakes.  You made one post that peaked my curiosity in what I read so far, but hardly enough to make me understand why you were and are on the chopping block so readily.
> 
> Can some of you please articulate for me why Rosie is so suspicious t warrant execution?  Based on what I have read she would be maybe 5th or 6th on my list of likely scum at this point.
Click to expand...


Most of us are bran new to the game or only played the last game so it is kind of a clean slate with most of us. 

My reasons for her are mostly her changing play styles. She is, on the one hand, being friendly, but then gets kind of personal with those questioning her and instead of defending herself, she targets whoever is questioning her. Then she gets frustrated and says she isn't going to help us. I don't see how this helps town at all.

She revealed kind of early her role without even figuring out if that was a good idea. And she seems to be looking out for herself by doing that hoping she will be protected. I think of townies as looking at the bigger picture and being more cooperative as well as being willing to share info. and work together to find scum. 

This is why I am voting for her now but am willing to switch to someone else if enough compelling reasons arise.

I realize she's frustrated, but honestly, saying you are going away and calling us all dumb is weird. 

Town needs to be willing to put themselves out there. Any clues they can lay out, while certainly may be able to be used by scum, can also help town after they are dead and still, IMO, is playing to your win condition.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> By the Numbers: Day one mafia voting possibilities...
> 
> a) 3 mafia votes for Avatar
> b) 3 mafia votes not Avatar
> c) 2 votes for Avatar, 1 vote not Avatar
> d) 1 vote for Avatar, 2 votes not Avatar
> 
> Off the bat Im eliminating B. The odds of the mafia being so lucky as to all avoid voting for a lynched townie is so low as to be not worth considering. In fact, Im going to eliminate D too. I still think itd be a bit too lucky to imagine they could lynch a townie with just one vote. So that leaves either A or C.
> 
> There are three way to break these numbers down: As an outside observer, as a Townie who voted for Avatar and as a Townie who didnt vote for Avatar.  The first is irrelevant, so Im only considering the other two.
> 
> If youre a townie that voted for Avatar
> If A) 3 out of the other seven  Avatar voters (43%) are mafia and 0% who didnt vote Avatar are mafia
> If C) 2 out of the other seven Avatar voters (29%) are mafia and 1 of the 6 not avatar voters(17%) are mafia
> 
> The case for an Avatar voting townie is definitely focus on your fellow voters on day two.
> 
> If youre a townie that didnt vote for Avatar
> 
> If A) 3 out of 8 Avatar voters (38%) are mafia and 0% who didnt vote Avatar are mafia
> If C) 2 out of 8 Avatar voters (25%) are mafia and 1 out of other 5 not avatar voters (20%) are mafia.
> 
> The case for not Avatar voting townies isnt quite as strong, but it still supports focusing on Avatar voters on day two.
> 
> In other words, I agree with Shaitra.



What?  You expect a poor working Townie to digest all that mumbo jumbo?  Maybe you need to re post that in layman's terms....


----------



## dblack

sameech said:


> Can some of you please articulate for me why Rosie is so suspicious t warrant execution?  Based on what I have read she would be maybe 5th or 6th on my list of likely scum at this point.



The main thing was - fairly early in the first round - she posted this: 


RosieS said:


> ...
> 
> My own postings reveal what I am not. I am not an important role playing townie this time, just a plain Vanilla one.
> 
> The thing that scum does not know is if I am bulletproof or not.
> 
> And I am keeping that little tidbit secret.
> 
> ...



Apart from the stupidity of revealing her townie role in the first round, she suggested that 'bulletproof' was a townie role, which it isn't in this game. It was in the first game, so it could have been an honest mistake, but it seems like something a real townie would be keenly aware of.

But you're right. There's not a terribly strong argument. We might have spent the entire first round arguing over which townie (Rosie or Avi) we were going to lynch.


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> <Lots and lots of mumbo jumbo>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You expect a poor working Townie to digest all that mumbo jumbo?  Maybe you need to re post that in layman's terms....
Click to expand...


Shaitra already took care of that... 



Shaitra said:


> But I think we need to look at everyone who voted for Avatar.  I feel it is very likely at least 2 of the 3 scum voted for him, maybe all three.


----------



## Shaitra

One other thing that stands out to me from the first day is MeBelle coming in as the hammer vote, apparently without looking to see she was the hammer vote.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, the fact that he is a thoughtful and careful player, but seemed pretty set on Avatar for not good reasons, in addition to the changing story on using his gut,  also makes me wonder about him a little bit.



Since this is my first game here, I really have to stick with what I see in front of me this time.

IIRC, he sat on someone else and then switched when the momentum started swinging toward Avatar.  Felt like a scum move trying to pile on but getting in so they would not have to be the hammer.  Feels the same way today with the rush against Rosie.

I seldom vote this early, but with so many people in the game and such a strong vibe, I really see no reason to wait.  If it gets me plowed under down the road, so be it.  Life is all about reaping what we sow.  night 1 gave town room for a mistake if this turns out that way. 

*VOTE: dblack *


----------



## strollingbones

yall are still bullsitting....damn it......i tellz ya...the scum profit from this damn indecision and all...

i consider all you ...my buddy....


----------



## manifold

Deathless Overnight possibilities

1. Doctor protected the chosen target and now has name of a townie suspect.
2. JailKeeper jailed either the chosen target or the mafia henchman, and now has a name that the town cop would love to have.
3. The mafia chose not to make a kill attempt.

When I first read Wake's update, I thought "sweet!" score one for the town. But the sweetness only lasted a little bit longer than a piece of fruit stripe gum. Sure we have one more townie in the vote pool than we could have had, and that's pretty valuable, but we didn't learn nearly as much as a we would from a kill.

I know I said I could wait til next week but eff that, I want more information so I'm on board with a quick lynch.

*Vote: RosieS*


I think that makes 4 or 5 now, can we get a vote count [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]?


----------



## strollingbones

click on pic to find out why .......


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, if anyone knows anything from overnight..............some very subtle hints without getting yourself killed, might not be a bad thing.

Rosie has 4 now and we need 7.

While that is hilarious Bones, what is to be gained from lynching her immediately without looking at some more clues and letting others weigh in?


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, if anyone knows anything from overnight..............some very subtle hints without getting yourself killed, might not be a bad thing.
> 
> Rosie has 4 now and we need 7.
> 
> While that is hilarious Bones, what is to be gained from lynching her immediately without looking at some more clues and letting others weigh in?



If she's town we know bones is most likely mafia.


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> Deathless Overnight possibilities
> 
> 1. Doctor protected the chosen target and now has name of a townie suspect.
> 2. JailKeeper jailed either the chosen target or the mafia henchman, and now has a name that the town cop would love to have.
> 3. The mafia chose not to make a kill attempt.
> 
> When I first read Wake's update, I thought "sweet!" score one for the town. But the sweetness only lasted a little bit longer than a piece of fruit stripe gum. Sure we have one more townie in the vote pool than we could have had, and that's pretty valuable, but we didn't learn nearly as much as a we would from a kill.
> 
> I know I said I could wait til next week but eff that, I want more information so I'm on board with a quick lynch.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> 
> I think that makes 4 or 5 now, can we get a vote count [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]?



I still don't like rushing things. But with sameech trying to build a case against me, I'm eager to clear the air.

*Vote: RosieS*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> One other thing that stands out to me from the first day is MeBelle coming in as the hammer vote, apparently without looking to see she was the hammer vote.



This bothered me too. How many times did we say the next vote was the hammer and she didn't even realize what she did.


----------



## Wolfsister77

5 for Rosie now. 

That's a lot really quick.

Are you all sure about this?


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> 5 for Rosie now.
> 
> That's a lot really quick.
> 
> Are you all sure about this?



If she's town, she ain't doing jack shit to help, and we then know to target bones.

If she's mafia, woot woot bitches and bones earns some serious townie credentials.


----------



## Wake

strollingbones said:


> wake why didnt you just let the ropey die instead of seeking a replacement?



*Typically in Mafia it's never a good idea to modkill a player slot if someone else can replace it. That damages the equilibrium of the game.

In fact, for competitive Mafia, a large system was made to facilitate easier replacement of players. 

Vote count will be up later today guys. *


----------



## strollingbones

later..what are you busy........

so let me get this ...if rosie is not mafia yall will go after me next?  really ....my vote is still rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> 5 for Rosie now.
> 
> That's a lot really quick.
> 
> Are you all sure about this?



I'm as sure about my vote now as I was several days ago.


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deathless Overnight possibilities
> 
> 1. Doctor protected the chosen target and now has name of a townie suspect.
> 2. JailKeeper jailed either the chosen target or the mafia henchman, and now has a name that the town cop would love to have.
> 3. The mafia chose not to make a kill attempt.
> 
> When I first read Wake's update, I thought "sweet!" score one for the town. But the sweetness only lasted a little bit longer than a piece of fruit stripe gum. Sure we have one more townie in the vote pool than we could have had, and that's pretty valuable, but we didn't learn nearly as much as a we would from a kill.
> 
> I know I said I could wait til next week but eff that, I want more information so I'm on board with a quick lynch.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> 
> I think that makes 4 or 5 now, can we get a vote count [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't like rushing things. But with sameech trying to build a case against me, I'm eager to clear the air.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
Click to expand...


Voting with the mob isn't clearing any air

Still, why Rosie people?   Her posting style is the same as in the first game a far as I can tell.   She is no nastier than SB.  So why?


----------



## strollingbones

o hell another ma?  look back it was not that long agao


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> later..what are you busy........
> 
> so let me get this ...*if rosie is not mafia yall will go after me next*?  really ....my vote is still rosie



That's pretty much how I see it.  But if you're right about Rosie, I won't vote for you for as long as I still have a vote in this game.


----------



## strollingbones

because rosie is not a nasty person...simple as that...as i said she is either mafia or the grump ass old lady on the corner...but i am thinking mafia....

cause i am mean normally...and i cant help it that you played poorly the first round but do not expect me to be quiet this round.....


----------



## strollingbones

manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> later..what are you busy........
> 
> so let me get this ...*if rosie is not mafia yall will go after me next*?  really ....my vote is still rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much how I see it.  But if you're right about Rosie, I won't vote for you for as long as I still have a vote in this game.
Click to expand...



ahhh okay i will go with that.....and rosie hasnt been defending herself much now has she?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.1​**&#8220;Paranoia has a sharper taste if the danger is real.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (7):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, Mebelle60, Shaitra_


*RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
*dblack (1):* _Sameech_


*~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 6/7/14, @ 9pm central.
*~* You may @ players to keep them active.


----------



## manifold

Ropey doesn't get a vote anymore.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I feel uneasy about rushing a vote but I really don't like that Rosie said basically screw you guys, you are being stupid, see ya later.

That's not helping out of spite and not defending yourself is not helping town at all or giving any clues for the next round if we are wrong here. 

Avi spent a lot of time doing that. 

Just sayin' Rosie is looking worse and worse.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Luissa is posting elsewhere. She's hardly contributed.

Is she playing this game or not?

Wake @ her to start yesterday. I wonder if she even sees these on her phone?


----------



## R.D.

Looks like this could go down fast, but I don't see any reasons beyond smug superiority for the Rosie votes.   It could be right, but not good  enough for me yet. 

*vote=SB*

Her "we" comment and rush the vote this round.   Claiming mafia wins if we don't go fast makes no sense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> click on pic to find out why .......



LOL! That's exactly what my dogs do.


----------



## Shaitra

I agree that Rosie is sounding suspicious by not defending herself and telling us she isn't going to help.

Also, dblack gets a vote and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.  That seems suspicious too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I agree that Rosie is sounding suspicious by not defending herself and telling us she isn't going to help.
> 
> Also, dblack gets a vote and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.  That seems suspicious too.



I noticed that too. His first vote and he's on the Rosie bandwagon. Maybe trying to get us to look elsewhere.

I'm still feeling good about a vote I had most of day 1 but this is very weird for dblack.


----------



## manifold

Whether she's town or mafia, I still say we stand the learn the most by lynching Rosie today, so I'm sticking with that vote unless somebody can give me a really really compelling reason not to.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Rosie is sounding suspicious by not defending herself and telling us she isn't going to help.
> 
> Also, dblack gets a vote and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.  That seems suspicious too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. His first vote and he's on the Rosie bandwagon. Maybe trying to get us to look elsewhere.
> 
> I'm still feeling good about a vote I had most of day 1 but this is very weird for dblack.
Click to expand...


It's not that weird. I'd pretty much come down to Avi or Rosie in the last round. The same calculus is still there. But there's only one choice.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Rosie is sounding suspicious by not defending herself and telling us she isn't going to help.
> 
> Also, dblack gets a vote and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.  That seems suspicious too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. His first vote and he's on the Rosie bandwagon. Maybe trying to get us to look elsewhere.
> 
> I'm still feeling good about a vote I had most of day 1 but this is very weird for dblack.
Click to expand...


In prior games at a different location, I would sometimes get like that when I felt that I had something worthwhile for town that was at risk of being lost by town.  You sort of have to walk away when you are on the cusp because anything you say will be used by scum to convince someone to hammer you whether you have information, skills, or just a desire to stay in the game, and the frustration makes it easy to get PO'd enough to get yourself hanged.  

I really haven't seen a strong case made for Rosie.  Certainly some question marks there, but rushing to a lynch and avoiding discussions are pro-scum generally, especially when scum are sore they got blocked during the night and are eager to get a kill in.


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Rosie is sounding suspicious by not defending herself and telling us she isn't going to help.
> 
> Also, dblack gets a vote and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.  That seems suspicious too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. His first vote and he's on the Rosie bandwagon. Maybe trying to get us to look elsewhere.
> 
> I'm still feeling good about a vote I had most of day 1 but this is very weird for dblack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that weird. I'd pretty much come down to Avi or Rosie in the last round. The same calculus is still there. But there's only one choice.
Click to expand...


To clarify, I meant the first vote cast for you and you jump on the Rosie bandwagon after saying you wanted to be careful.

I'm just making note of it.

I'm comfortable with my Rosie vote.


----------



## Shaitra

strollingbones said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.15​**I'm not afraid of death; I just don't want to be there when it happens.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *Avatar4321 (8):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey, Mebelle60_
> *RosieS (5):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra_
> *Luissa (1):* _Manifold_
> 
> 
> *~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
> *~* Once the hammer vote falls, that nut ain't coming back.  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> *~* Death scene incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay .....scum suspects.....rosie s, mertex and dblack
Click to expand...


I find myself not being able to remember the 8 people who voted for Avatar so I wanted to bring this forward.

My reads on all 8:
Mertex - very talkative first day, became fixated on Avatar being scum.  Not sure if that was because of something he said or a revenge vote for the first game.  I know Day 2 is still early, but it seems like Mertex hasn't posted anywhere near as much.  I'm getting a null reading on her right now.

RD - I thought she was scummy last round but no one else seemed to feel that way.  I still feel she is scummy.

Grandma - she reads town to me.

RosieS - potential scum.  It bugs me she isn't defending herself and is refusing to figure out who could be scum.

Luissa - has not posted much at all.  I don't like that she came in and immediately voted someone.  Seems scummy to me.

dblack - Here on day 2 gets a vote against him/her and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.

Ropey/sameech - one of the last one's to vote for Avatar.  Ropey also couldn't give a good reason for voting for him.  Seems scummy.

Mebelle60 - The hammer vote.  Tried to change the vote after the fact seems weird to me.  Right now I'm leaning scum on her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Rosie is sounding suspicious by not defending herself and telling us she isn't going to help.
> 
> Also, dblack gets a vote and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.  That seems suspicious too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. His first vote and he's on the Rosie bandwagon. Maybe trying to get us to look elsewhere.
> 
> I'm still feeling good about a vote I had most of day 1 but this is very weird for dblack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In prior games at a different location, I would sometimes get like that when I felt that I had something worthwhile for town that was at risk of being lost by town.  You sort of have to walk away when you are on the cusp because anything you say will be used by scum to convince someone to hammer you whether you have information, skills, or just a desire to stay in the game, and the frustration makes it easy to get PO'd enough to get yourself hanged.
> 
> I really haven't seen a strong case made for Rosie.  Certainly some question marks there, but rushing to a lynch and avoiding discussions are pro-scum generally, especially when scum are sore they got blocked during the night and are eager to get a kill in.
Click to expand...


Yeah, this is a very good point and something to consider. Rosie may simply be feeling like if she says anything she is going to be jumped on and she doesn't want to let the frustration get the better of her.

And yeah, I'm kind of surprised myself at the rush. I'm mostly joining in because I had voted for Rosie Day 1 but yeah, this kind of stuff gives me pause. This is why it probably is better to think this through than to just lynch right away.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.15​**I'm not afraid of death; I just don't want to be there when it happens.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *Avatar4321 (8):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey, Mebelle60_
> *RosieS (5):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra_
> *Luissa (1):* _Manifold_
> 
> 
> *~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 5/28/14, @ 10pm central time zone.
> *~* Once the hammer vote falls, that nut ain't coming back.  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> *~* Death scene incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay .....scum suspects.....rosie s, mertex and dblack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find myself not being able to remember the 8 people who voted for Avatar so I wanted to bring this forward.
> 
> My reads on all 8:
> Mertex - very talkative first day, became fixated on Avatar being scum.  Not sure if that was because of something he said or a revenge vote for the first game.  I know Day 2 is still early, but it seems like Mertex hasn't posted anywhere near as much.  I'm getting a null reading on her right now.
> 
> RD - I thought she was scummy last round but no one else seemed to feel that way.  I still feel she is scummy.
> 
> Grandma - she reads town to me.
> 
> RosieS - potential scum.  It bugs me she isn't defending herself and is refusing to figure out who could be scum.
> 
> Luissa - has not posted much at all.  I don't like that she came in and immediately voted someone.  Seems scummy to me.
> 
> dblack - Here on day 2 gets a vote against him/her and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.
> 
> Ropey/sameech - one of the last one's to vote for Avatar.  Ropey also couldn't give a good reason for voting for him.  Seems scummy.
> 
> Mebelle60 - The hammer vote.  Tried to change the vote after the fact seems weird to me.  Right now I'm leaning scum on her.
Click to expand...


Do you have one you think is stronger scummy than the others?


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> One other thing that stands out to me from the first day is MeBelle coming in as the hammer vote, apparently without looking to see she was the hammer vote.




Yepp.....I suspected MeBelle from the gitgo, but then Avi kept yammering away and made himself look suspicious, but I'm still leery of MeBelle.


----------



## strollingbones

some one let me know when yall come to a vote...what page 110 this time? we are page 75 and yall feel rushed wtf?


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the fact that he is a thoughtful and careful player, but seemed pretty set on Avatar for not good reasons, in addition to the changing story on using his gut,  also makes me wonder about him a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my first game here, I really have to stick with what I see in front of me this time.
> 
> IIRC, he sat on someone else and then switched when the momentum started swinging toward Avatar.  Felt like a scum move trying to pile on but getting in so they would not have to be the hammer.  Feels the same way today with the rush against Rosie.
> 
> I seldom vote this early, but with so many people in the game and such a strong vibe, I really see no reason to wait.  If it gets me plowed under down the road, so be it.  Life is all about reaping what we sow.  night 1 gave town room for a mistake if this turns out that way.
> 
> *VOTE: dblack *
Click to expand...


Okay.... so who is IIRC?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hey, I'm sticking with Rosie. Just making notes of things that will help with future votes.

Sheesh............................LOL


----------



## R.D.

IIRC = if I recall correctly


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the fact that he is a thoughtful and careful player, but seemed pretty set on Avatar for not good reasons, in addition to the changing story on using his gut,  also makes me wonder about him a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my first game here, I really have to stick with what I see in front of me this time.
> 
> IIRC, he sat on someone else and then switched when the momentum started swinging toward Avatar.  Felt like a scum move trying to pile on but getting in so they would not have to be the hammer.  Feels the same way today with the rush against Rosie.
> 
> I seldom vote this early, but with so many people in the game and such a strong vibe, I really see no reason to wait.  If it gets me plowed under down the road, so be it.  Life is all about reaping what we sow.  night 1 gave town room for a mistake if this turns out that way.
> 
> *VOTE: dblack *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.... so who is IIRC?
Click to expand...


I think it's if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay .....scum suspects.....rosie s, mertex and dblack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself not being able to remember the 8 people who voted for Avatar so I wanted to bring this forward.
> 
> My reads on all 8:
> Mertex - very talkative first day, became fixated on Avatar being scum.  Not sure if that was because of something he said or a revenge vote for the first game.  I know Day 2 is still early, but it seems like Mertex hasn't posted anywhere near as much.  I'm getting a null reading on her right now.
> 
> RD - I thought she was scummy last round but no one else seemed to feel that way.  I still feel she is scummy.
> 
> Grandma - she reads town to me.
> 
> RosieS - potential scum.  It bugs me she isn't defending herself and is refusing to figure out who could be scum.
> 
> Luissa - has not posted much at all.  I don't like that she came in and immediately voted someone.  Seems scummy to me.
> 
> dblack - Here on day 2 gets a vote against him/her and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.
> 
> Ropey/sameech - one of the last one's to vote for Avatar.  Ropey also couldn't give a good reason for voting for him.  Seems scummy.
> 
> Mebelle60 - The hammer vote.  Tried to change the vote after the fact seems weird to me.  Right now I'm leaning scum on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have one you think is stronger scummy than the others?
Click to expand...


At this point, Mebelle seems more scummy than anyone else.  In the first game, I saw some good insights from her on other players and actually talked to Avatar about taking her out at one point because she really seemed able to read between the lines.  In this game I'm not seeing that as much, if at all.  That plus being the hammer vote without any post stating why seems off to me.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Deathless Overnight possibilities
> 
> 1. Doctor protected the chosen target and now has name of a townie suspect.
> 2. JailKeeper jailed either the chosen target or the mafia henchman, and now has a name that the town cop would love to have.
> *3. The mafia chose not to make a kill attempt.*


Seriously?  You think Mafia would have skipped an opportunity?  I don't think so....I think they were just unlucky this go round...maybe not the next.  

Except the Doctor doesn't know if an attempt was made on that person, so it could have been Doc protected a Scum.



> When I first read Wake's update, I thought "sweet!" score one for the town. But the sweetness only lasted a little bit longer than a piece of fruit stripe gum. Sure we have one more townie in the vote pool than we could have had, and that's pretty valuable, but we didn't learn nearly as much as a we would from a kill.
> 
> I know I said I could wait til next week but eff that, I want more information so I'm on board with a quick lynch.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> 
> I think that makes 4 or 5 now, can we get a vote count [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]?



Okay, this is getting too weird....all these quick votes are making me pretty suspicious.

The ones that took forever  to cast a vote for Avatar, are now so damn sure that it is Rosie?  Hmmm, I'm more suspicious of SB, ACSY and You at this point.

Just in case some other townie gets sucked into this quick vote mania, I'm going to cast a different vote.

*Vote:  Strollingbones*


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> because rosie is not a nasty person...simple as that...as i said she is either mafia or the grump ass old lady on the corner...but i am thinking mafia....
> 
> cause i am mean normally...and i cant help it that you played poorly the first round but do not expect me to be quiet this round.....




Quit comparing players with their real personal on the Forum.  This is a game, and some may find it refreshing to be able to release some pent up feelings and talk trash....but that doesn't have anything to do with who they are on the Forum, and vice versa.....

Rosie hasn't made me feel suspicious of her as much as some of you who are so anxious to get a kill.  Maybe cause you screwed up royally over the night time and you want to make up for it?

Not on my watch.....


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Ropey doesn't get a vote anymore.



Pay attention.....he's been replaced.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I feel uneasy about rushing a vote but I really don't like that Rosie said basically screw you guys, you are being stupid, see ya later.
> 
> That's not helping out of spite and not defending yourself is not helping town at all or giving any clues for the next round if we are wrong here.
> 
> Avi spent a lot of time doing that.
> 
> Just sayin' Rosie is looking worse and worse.




I can understand Rosie's feelings.  If you all were to target me, with me knowing I am Townie, I would also just say screw it, if you're going to vote stupid, go ahead...I'll be dead and I won't care that you're bringing the whole Town down...that's what you get for being stoopid.

SB was calling us all stoopid for voting for Avatar, now she's got you all suckered into voting Rosie without giving it much thought.


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deathless Overnight possibilities
> 
> 1. Doctor protected the chosen target and now has name of a townie suspect.
> 2. JailKeeper jailed either the chosen target or the mafia henchman, and now has a name that the town cop would love to have.
> *3. The mafia chose not to make a kill attempt.*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You think Mafia would have skipped an opportunity?  I don't think so....I think they were just unlucky this go round...maybe not the next.
> 
> Except the Doctor doesn't know if an attempt was made on that person, so it could have been Doc protected a Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first read Wake's update, I thought "sweet!" score one for the town. But the sweetness only lasted a little bit longer than a piece of fruit stripe gum. Sure we have one more townie in the vote pool than we could have had, and that's pretty valuable, but we didn't learn nearly as much as a we would from a kill.
> 
> I know I said I could wait til next week but eff that, I want more information so I'm on board with a quick lynch.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> 
> I think that makes 4 or 5 now, can we get a vote count [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, this is getting too weird....all these quick votes are making me pretty suspicious.
> 
> The ones that took forever  to cast a vote for Avatar, are now so damn sure that it is Rosie?  Hmmm, I'm more suspicious of SB, ACSY and You at this point.
> 
> Just in case some other townie gets sucked into this quick vote mania, I'm going to cast a different vote.
> 
> *Vote:  Strollingbones*
Click to expand...


I didn't actually vote for Avatar, but if it came down to it I would have, and been wrong along with at least 5 others.

I'm not sure Rosie is mafia at all. In fact on day one I had convinced myself we were fighting over lynching two townies. If you assume that no guesses are better than any other on day one, and you select two players at random from the fourteen, the odds on the various permutations are as follows:

Picking two mafia - 3.3%
Picking two townies - 60.4%
Picking one of each - 36.3%

Ha! now that I did the math on that you're making me second guess my vote.


----------



## Luissa

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luissa is posting elsewhere. She's hardly contributed.
> 
> 
> 
> Is she playing this game or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake @ her to start yesterday. I wonder if she even sees these on her phone?




I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> IIRC = if I recall correctly




Dang, some of us don't text much....try to keep it understandable.....


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey doesn't get a vote anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention.....he's been replaced.
Click to expand...


Hence the


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deathless Overnight possibilities
> 
> 1. Doctor protected the chosen target and now has name of a townie suspect.
> 2. JailKeeper jailed either the chosen target or the mafia henchman, and now has a name that the town cop would love to have.
> *3. The mafia chose not to make a kill attempt.*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You think Mafia would have skipped an opportunity?  I don't think so....I think they were just unlucky this go round...maybe not the next.
> 
> Except the Doctor doesn't know if an attempt was made on that person, so it could have been Doc protected a Scum.
Click to expand...


You're right.  What a hose job, either the jailer or Dr. made the right move - or both, but they too can only guess at this pont too.

For all the mistake votes regarding Avi, we're supposed to suddenly see signs of brilliance for Rosie votes?   I still don't see it


----------



## Luissa

I am leaning towards Rosie, Bones, or Mabelle. 
Bones "accidental" slip still has me suspicious, Rosie punched hard for Avatar, and Belle just seems suspicious all around.. I haven't made my decision yet though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself not being able to remember the 8 people who voted for Avatar so I wanted to bring this forward.
> 
> My reads on all 8:
> Mertex - very talkative first day, became fixated on Avatar being scum.  Not sure if that was because of something he said or a revenge vote for the first game.  I know Day 2 is still early, but it seems like Mertex hasn't posted anywhere near as much.  I'm getting a null reading on her right now.
> 
> RD - I thought she was scummy last round but no one else seemed to feel that way.  I still feel she is scummy.
> 
> Grandma - she reads town to me.
> 
> RosieS - potential scum.  It bugs me she isn't defending herself and is refusing to figure out who could be scum.
> 
> Luissa - has not posted much at all.  I don't like that she came in and immediately voted someone.  Seems scummy to me.
> 
> dblack - Here on day 2 gets a vote against him/her and immediately jumps on the Rosie train.
> 
> Ropey/sameech - one of the last one's to vote for Avatar.  Ropey also couldn't give a good reason for voting for him.  Seems scummy.
> 
> Mebelle60 - The hammer vote.  Tried to change the vote after the fact seems weird to me.  Right now I'm leaning scum on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have one you think is stronger scummy than the others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, Mebelle seems more scummy than anyone else.  In the first game, I saw some good insights from her on other players and actually talked to Avatar about taking her out at one point because she really seemed able to read between the lines.  In this game I'm not seeing that as much, if at all.  That plus being the hammer vote without any post stating why seems off to me.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I hated her hammer vote and then pretending not to know it was the hammer? At the last minute? Yeah, bothersome for sure.


----------



## manifold

Luissa said:


> I am leaning towards Rosie, Bones, or Mabelle.
> Bones "accidental" slip still has me suspicious, Rosie punched hard for Avatar, and Belle just seems suspicious all around.. I haven't made my decision yet though.



It's extremely unlikely that both Rosie and Bones are mafia.

However, it is possible that they are both town and Bones gut is leading her astray.

I said earlier that if we lynch Rosie and she turns out to be town, we need to go after bones next, but I'm not so sure about that anymore. I think the smarter numbers play is that if we lynch two townies in a row we focus on the people who voted for both, rather than the most vocal person leading the charge. I'm still learning this game, but I would think mafia would rather not lead the charge against a townie so early in the game, but they would certainly vote for them.


----------



## Shaitra

Partly to slow the rush to judgement and also because I am suspicious of her,

*Vote: MeBelle*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel uneasy about rushing a vote but I really don't like that Rosie said basically screw you guys, you are being stupid, see ya later.
> 
> That's not helping out of spite and not defending yourself is not helping town at all or giving any clues for the next round if we are wrong here.
> 
> Avi spent a lot of time doing that.
> 
> Just sayin' Rosie is looking worse and worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand Rosie's feelings.  If you all were to target me, with me knowing I am Townie, I would also just say screw it, if you're going to vote stupid, go ahead...I'll be dead and I won't care that you're bringing the whole Town down...that's what you get for being stoopid.
> 
> SB was calling us all stoopid for voting for Avatar, now she's got you all suckered into voting Rosie without giving it much thought.
Click to expand...


Yeah but Wake said fight all the way to the gallows. If you are town, you can still win by helping town and giving up and not helping and saying basically, screw you guys, is not sitting well with me.


----------



## strollingbones

you have to fight.....and run.....i took it on the lam....in game one.....but they will catch up with you....and of course one fights to live and stay in the game.....and i have said if the vote for rosie is wrong....then vote me out next.....but i dont think it is


----------



## manifold

Unofficial vote count: 2.1.a

*Not Voting (7):* _Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, Mebelle60_


*RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
*dblack (1):* _Sameech_
*Strollingbones (2):* R.D., Mertex
*MeBelle60 (1):* Shaitra


I can understand the reluctance to rush to lynch Rosie, but I'd like to understand better why R.D. and Mertex are voting for bones. If they're right and she is mafia, that means her fighting tooth and nail for Avatar on day one was all for show, since she would have known all along that Avatar was town. Are people really that good at this game?


----------



## strollingbones

cause  i called them stupid and hurt their stupid wee feelings....that is why they are voting for me...i think both of them could use some bran muffins.....


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think grandma or ma will vote for rosie


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> i dont think grandma or ma will vote for rosie



why not?


----------



## strollingbones

cause i think they are both scum....


----------



## Luissa

Maybe it is Mertex? Hmmm


----------



## manifold

I still think we need to lynch an Avatar voter today even if it's somebody other than Rosie, the numbers are too compelling not to. I'm going to work up a reads list for those eight and I recommend others do so as well.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the fact that he is a thoughtful and careful player, but seemed pretty set on Avatar for not good reasons, in addition to the changing story on using his gut,  also makes me wonder about him a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my first game here, I really have to stick with what I see in front of me this time.
> 
> IIRC, he sat on someone else and then switched when the momentum started swinging toward Avatar.  Felt like a scum move trying to pile on but getting in so they would not have to be the hammer.  Feels the same way today with the rush against Rosie.
> 
> I seldom vote this early, but with so many people in the game and such a strong vibe, I really see no reason to wait.  If it gets me plowed under down the road, so be it.  Life is all about reaping what we sow.  night 1 gave town room for a mistake if this turns out that way.
> 
> *VOTE: dblack *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.... so who is IIRC?
Click to expand...


Sorry--IIRC is internet slang for "If I recall/remember correctly"


----------



## manifold

Avatar voter reads list:

Mertex  1st Avatar voter. Hit him with my finger of suspicion on day one after making a big ordeal over the themed roles that dont matter. I see no reason to lift it now especially after voting so quickly on day two for the one person that defended Avatar to the hilt.

R.D.  2nd Avatar voter. Was giving me a strong townie vibe on day one, but now Im beginning to get suspicious. Also came in quickly to vote for bones.

Mertex/RD were the first two in on Avatar and now the first two in on bones coincidence?

Grandma  3rd Avatar voter. Mostly townie vibe, but reluctance to participate is going to become more and more suspicious as time passes.

RosieS  4th Avatar voter. Shes a tough read for me but Im still willing to take a flyer on bones gut.

Luissa  5th Avatar voter. I voted for her on day one because I considered her deadweight and I still maintain that even if shes a townie wed have been better off lynching her than Avatar. That said, Im really not picking up a mafia vibe.

dblack  6th Avatar voter. Im still picking up a mostly townie vibe.

Ropey/sameech  7th Avatar voter. I was leaning townie for Ropey and sam hasnt posted anything that strikes me as mafia.

MeBelle60  8th Avatar voter. FOS. Delivering the hammer and then allegedly not knowing it was the hammer or not knowing it cannot be taken back smells like mafia to me. And even if shes town, shes deadweight. I could be easily swayed to change my vote to MeBelle.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> Avatar voter reads list:
> 
> Mertex  1st Avatar voter. Hit him with my finger of suspicion on day one after making a big ordeal over the themed roles that dont matter. I see no reason to lift it now especially after voting so quickly on day two for the one person that defended Avatar to the hilt.
> 
> R.D.  2nd Avatar voter. Was giving me a strong townie vibe on day one, but now Im beginning to get suspicious. Also came in quickly to vote for bones.
> 
> *Mertex/RD were the first two in on Avatar and now the first two in on bones coincidence?*
> 
> Grandma  3rd Avatar voter. Mostly townie vibe, but reluctance to participate is going to become more and more suspicious as time passes.
> 
> RosieS  4th Avatar voter. Shes a tough read for me but Im still willing to take a flyer on bones gut.
> 
> Luissa  5th Avatar voter. I voted for her on day one because I considered her deadweight and I still maintain that even if shes a townie wed have been better off lynching her than Avatar. That said, Im really not picking up a mafia vibe.
> 
> dblack  6th Avatar voter. Im still picking up a mostly townie vibe.
> 
> Ropey/sameech  7th Avatar voter. I was leaning townie for Ropey and sam hasnt posted anything that strikes me as mafia.
> 
> MeBelle60  8th Avatar voter. FOS. Delivering the hammer and then allegedly not knowing it was the hammer or not knowing it cannot be taken back smells like mafia to me. And even if shes town, shes deadweight. I could be easily swayed to change my vote to MeBelle.



Makes one wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

if you think i am scum then you are even more stupid than i gave you credit for and know right off i gave yall a lot of credit for being stupid


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> Unofficial vote count: 2.1.a
> 
> *Not Voting (7):* _Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, Mebelle60_
> 
> 
> *RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech_
> *Strollingbones (2):* R.D., Mertex
> *MeBelle60 (1):* Shaitra
> 
> 
> I can understand the reluctance to rush to lynch Rosie, but I'd like to understand better why R.D. and Mertex are voting for bones. If they're right and she is mafia, that means her fighting tooth and nail for Avatar on day one was all for show, since she would have known all along that Avatar was town. Are people really that good at this game?


SB first votes were all Ropey with all the snark and victriole she's using now ...just a couple, 


strollingbones said:


> i still think we should pile on ropey....we got to vote...he is getting near the vote needed to lynch...sometimes you just have to go with the flow





strollingbones said:


> first vote we have what a 20% chance of being right.....dont over think it





			
				SB page 20 said:
			
		

> dont be fooled by smooth talking ropey and his dance of ...i will do what is best for the town....even offering to vote himself out...not doing it just offereing....


 
Vote 1.6 she still voted Ropey

Then this slip 





> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start



She then tones down her rhetoric and decide to go Rosie  for vote.8

Rosie was never her gut feeling or her first choice, it was Ropey.


----------



## strollingbones

you cant talk about the banned....and you cant edit your posts....o poor ass you....

i voted for him and explained why no less than 3 times.....


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unofficial vote count: 2.1.a
> 
> *Not Voting (7):* _Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, Mebelle60_
> 
> 
> *RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech_
> *Strollingbones (2):* R.D., Mertex
> *MeBelle60 (1):* Shaitra
> 
> 
> I can understand the reluctance to rush to lynch Rosie, but I'd like to understand better why R.D. and Mertex are voting for bones. If they're right and she is mafia, that means her fighting tooth and nail for Avatar on day one was all for show, since she would have known all along that Avatar was town. Are people really that good at this game?
> 
> 
> 
> SB first votes were all Ropey with all the snark and victriole she's using now ...just a couple,
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i still think we should pile on ropey....we got to vote...he is getting near the vote needed to lynch...sometimes you just have to go with the flow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB page 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont be fooled by smooth talking ropey and his dance of ...i will do what is best for the town....even offering to vote himself out...not doing it just offereing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vote 1.6 she still voted Ropey
> 
> Then this slip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She then tones down her rhetoric and decide to go Rosie  for vote.8
> 
> Rosie was never her gut feeling or her first choice, it was Ropey.
Click to expand...


OK, you've at least got me thinking here.

But the numbers still heavily favor targeting an Avatar voter in round two.


----------



## strollingbones

dont overthink it mani.....


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> dont overthink it mani.....


Quote:
Originally Posted by strollingbones  
first vote we have what a 20% chance of being right.....dont over think it (about Ropey)


Your standard marching orders


----------



## strollingbones

ah no...have i told you not to overthink anything......no....why...cause its not a possibility...that is why


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unofficial vote count: 2.1.a
> 
> *Not Voting (7):* _Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, Mebelle60_
> 
> 
> *RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech_
> *Strollingbones (2):* R.D., Mertex
> *MeBelle60 (1):* Shaitra
> 
> 
> I can understand the reluctance to rush to lynch Rosie, but I'd like to understand better why R.D. and Mertex are voting for bones. If they're right and she is mafia, that means her fighting tooth and nail for Avatar on day one was all for show, since she would have known all along that Avatar was town. Are people really that good at this game?
> 
> 
> 
> SB first votes were all Ropey with all the snark and victriole she's using now ...just a couple,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote 1.6 she still voted Ropey
> 
> Then this slip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She then tones down her rhetoric and decide to go Rosie  for vote.8
> 
> Rosie was never her gut feeling or her first choice, it was Ropey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you've at least got me thinking here.
> 
> But the numbers still heavily favor targeting an Avatar voter in round two.
Click to expand...


I can't argue that.  Then again maybe not.  SB plays rough


----------



## strollingbones

would you like an almond meal muffin..totally healthy....almond meal.....honey....olive oil...eggs....banana and a grape puree...i miss grapes...they are fresh out of the oven....


----------



## strollingbones

both mani and the other tend to ponder things...and many times end up pounding sand


----------



## sameech

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Makes one wonder, doesn't it?



Mertex is #2 on my list at the moment.  I don't recall why.  I left my notes from my read through at home, and am at work now.  I don't recall having anything specific as far as a smoking gun--just weird &/or aggressive early on game play I think it was. 

Day 1 and Day 2 are usually a crap shoot anyway.  If we haven't taken out scum by the end of day 3/start of night 3, we will definitely be behind the 8 ball.  Either way, I don't see a need to be in a hurry yet.  Give people the weekend to read through/think about it and then we can be all up in each other's faces on Monday if nobody has clear guilt


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Unofficial vote count: 2.1.a
> 
> *Not Voting (7):* _Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, Mebelle60_
> 
> 
> *RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech_
> *Strollingbones (2):* R.D., Mertex
> *MeBelle60 (1):* Shaitra
> 
> 
> I can understand the reluctance to rush to lynch Rosie, but I'd like to understand better why R.D. and Mertex are voting for bones. If they're right and she is mafia, that means her fighting tooth and nail for Avatar on day one was all for show, since she would have known all along that Avatar was town. Are people really that good at this game?





I only voted for SB because I wanted to slow down the rush to kill Rosie.  Also, because she is in such a hurry, and that always smells like scum.  But, I might be persuaded to vote for MeBelle.  I'm not convinced that Rosie is Scum, but I also want more proof that she is townie.  Actually, not so much SB as ACSY, who was too quick to jump in to the Rosie vote.

And yes, I was surprised at how well I was played the last time....so whoever is Mafia, they are really good at making us think they are Townies.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> cause  i called them stupid and hurt their stupid wee feelings....that is why they are voting for me...i think both of them could use some bran muffins.....




Make me some bran muffins and I'll change my vote to MeBelle......


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Avatar voter reads list:
> 
> Mertex  1st Avatar voter. Hit him with my finger of suspicion *on day one after making a big ordeal over the themed roles that dont matter.* I see no reason to lift it now especially after voting so quickly on day two for the one person that defended Avatar to the hilt.


Whoa.....Avatar said the same thing, but it wasn't me that questioned him about the roles, it was Rosie....so if you're going to make accusations, make sure you got your facts right.



> R.D.  2nd Avatar voter. Was giving me a strong townie vibe on day one, but now Im beginning to get suspicious. Also came in quickly to vote for bones.
> 
> Mertex/RD were the first two in on Avatar and now the first two in on bones coincidence?


Yes, it is coincidence....maybe R.D. is Scum, but I sure am not.


> Grandma  3rd Avatar voter. Mostly townie vibe, but reluctance to participate is going to become more and more suspicious as time passes.


I don't understand why you all think Grandma is Townie, when she was going for Avi, too, but want to make me out to be Scum.



> RosieS  4th Avatar voter. Shes a tough read for me but Im still willing to take a flyer on bones gut.


I don't think she's Scum....need more info on her.



> Luissa  5th Avatar voter. I voted for her on day one because I considered her deadweight and I still maintain that even if shes a townie wed have been better off lynching her than Avatar. That said, Im really not picking up a mafia vibe.


Maybe because she doesn't say much, but she may be playing us.



> dblack  6th Avatar voter. Im still picking up a mostly townie vibe.


I'm not so sure about him.



> Ropey/sameech  7th Avatar voter. I was leaning townie for Ropey and sam hasnt posted anything that strikes me as mafia.


I was getting suspicious of Ropey, so Sameech may be playing us, too.



> MeBelle60  8th Avatar voter. FOS. Delivering the hammer and then allegedly not knowing it was the hammer or not knowing it cannot be taken back smells like mafia to me. And even if shes town, shes deadweight. I could be easily swayed to change my vote to MeBelle.


I suspected her from the very beginning, but then got convinced that Avatar was scum.  In fact, I voted for Mebelle and kept that vote for a while.... i wasn't the first Avatar voter either....go back and check, I think it was either dblack or Rosie....you don't have your facts straight.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar voter reads list:
> 
> Mertex  1st Avatar voter. Hit him with my finger of suspicion on day one after making a big ordeal over the themed roles that dont matter. I see no reason to lift it now especially after voting so quickly on day two for the one person that defended Avatar to the hilt.
> 
> R.D.  2nd Avatar voter. Was giving me a strong townie vibe on day one, but now Im beginning to get suspicious. Also came in quickly to vote for bones.
> 
> *Mertex/RD were the first two in on Avatar and now the first two in on bones coincidence?*
> 
> Grandma  3rd Avatar voter. Mostly townie vibe, but reluctance to participate is going to become more and more suspicious as time passes.
> 
> RosieS  4th Avatar voter. Shes a tough read for me but Im still willing to take a flyer on bones gut.
> 
> Luissa  5th Avatar voter. I voted for her on day one because I considered her deadweight and I still maintain that even if shes a townie wed have been better off lynching her than Avatar. That said, Im really not picking up a mafia vibe.
> 
> dblack  6th Avatar voter. Im still picking up a mostly townie vibe.
> 
> Ropey/sameech  7th Avatar voter. I was leaning townie for Ropey and sam hasnt posted anything that strikes me as mafia.
> 
> MeBelle60  8th Avatar voter. FOS. Delivering the hammer and then allegedly not knowing it was the hammer or not knowing it cannot be taken back smells like mafia to me. And even if shes town, shes deadweight. I could be easily swayed to change my vote to MeBelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


I think AyeCantSeeYou is Mafia....the fact that she's jumping on Mani's suggestion so quickly and was one of the first to go after Rosie after SB suggested it....yep, you sure smell scummy to me.

I think I'm going to change my vote to either MeBelle or AyeCantSeeYou....you were one of the ones that was too anxious to hurry up and get Rosie the last time and again....so, you seem a lot like Scum to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with going with an Avatar voter for Day 2. It greatly increases our odds of catching scum. I'm happy with my Rosie vote but can easily be persuaded to switch to mebelle as I'm suspicious of her too. I'd like to hear from her and Grandma before making any sort of vote switch at this point.


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> i give up....i simply give up
> 
> okay lets consider this....wake replaced ropey....why not just kill ropey off....that kinda leads me to believe ropey may have been scum?  wake why didnt you just let the ropey die instead of seeking a replacement?  someone do that [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] shit...i hate that stuff....
> 
> so is that a clue or red herring....
> 
> but we do not need 55 pages of discussion for yall to fuck up again...i am sure you can do it in under 10 pages...but hey i am an optimist



Wake replaced CafeAuLait with Luissa before he replaced Ropey with Sameech. Does that mean both had important roles? Could be. But even if they're just vanilla townies - 2 extra dead townies could hurt us.

How did you know that Avi was town, Bones?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i give up....i simply give up
> 
> okay lets consider this....wake replaced ropey....why not just kill ropey off....that kinda leads me to believe ropey may have been scum?  wake why didnt you just let the ropey die instead of seeking a replacement?  someone do that [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] shit...i hate that stuff....
> 
> so is that a clue or red herring....
> 
> but we do not need 55 pages of discussion for yall to fuck up again...i am sure you can do it in under 10 pages...but hey i am an optimist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake replaced CafeAuLait with Luissa before he replaced Ropey with Sameech. Does that mean both had important roles? Could be. But even if they're just vanilla townies - 2 extra dead townies could hurt us.
> 
> How did you know that Avi was town, Bones?
Click to expand...


She had a gut feeling.....and just because it happened to work out, now she thinks she's got ESP abilities.   Or, she could be Mafia.....they know who is Townie and who isn't...


----------



## Shaitra

I never felt that Avatar was mafia.  That was just based on the way he was playing the game.  

One reason I don't feel SB is mafia right now is the fact she has been defending people she didn't think were scum.  As you point out Mertex, scum know exactly who is and isn't town.  Why put in a vigorous defense?


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> I never felt that Avatar was mafia.  That was just based on the way he was playing the game.
> 
> One reason I don't feel SB is mafia right now is the fact she has been defending people she didn't think were scum.  As you point out Mertex, scum know exactly who is and isn't town.  Why put in a vigorous defense?




Mafia could see that the cards were stacked against Avatar without them having to do much, so one of them could try and act like a Townie and claim they didn't think he was Scum, knowing full well that there were enough votes to sink him and nobody would then suspect them....like you are doing.

They also wanted to kill Rosie, who could be Townie....saving one Townie and killing another Townie doesn't seem like much of a defense for the Town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It probably wouldn't hurt to analyze the Avi situation so here goes. I always thought he was town. It was based on his posts. He was actively participating and trying to come up with a plan to catch scum, he genuinely did not seem to know who to vote for or know who they were and was actively trying to find out with good reads lists and asking others what they thought and asking for info. from others on who to vote for. Town would not know anything on Day 1. He said he was innocent repeatedly and that he was town which was a change from his original game play where he worded things differently. Even though it looked like he was going down he was trying to leave info. in place to help town regardless of that.

I vigorously defending him because I wanted him in the game. It's a way to win the game. There are other ways to win but that was one. I felt like there was prejudice from the first game by those who got fooled. That plays into the scum's hands nicely.

I still believe there was a plan in place by scum to take him out from the beginning. He won the first game very effectively and was obviously a threat to them. I also think at least one or two votes for him were scum. He sat for a long time without a hammer. Probably because they couldn't like he said. I thought that reasoning was sound, yet it was shot down repeatedly.  mebelle acting funny at the end still doesn't sit well with me. Saying she wouldn't hammer, hammering, saying she didn't know she was hammering even though we talked about it repeatedly, hammering without consensus. It is definitely shady.

I'm willing to switch to her but I'd like to hear from her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think AyeCantSeeYou is Mafia....the fact that she's jumping on Mani's suggestion so quickly and was one of the first to go after Rosie after SB suggested it....yep, you sure smell scummy to me.
> 
> I think I'm going to change my vote to either MeBelle or AyeCantSeeYou....you were one of the ones that was too anxious to hurry up and get Rosie the last time and again....so, you seem a lot like Scum to me.
Click to expand...


As I've said before, if you suspect me, then vote for me. Last time, not one person that brought me up did that. I even went and voted for myself to get the ball rolling. Not one person jumped on it. 

I think you are mafia, to be honest. It seemed to me that you and Rosie were working together pretty much all of the past week. It could be coincidence, which I know this will be argued against, but I really don't think it is. You kept trying to convince us all that Avatar was scum, which it was later proven he wasn't. You've been trying to convince people that I am as well, which you will find out I'm not one way or another. I've been accused of being Avatar's accomplice and goon, which of course, I can't be. Remember telling me that if ya'll were right on Avatar being scum, I'd be next? 



Mertex said:


> ........  So, if we happen to be right on Avatar, you're probably going to be next.  Just a thought.



You were wrong about him, and you're still wrong about me.


----------



## strollingbones

are we waiting for mani to come back with all his blah blah blah?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Also, I wasn't 'anxious' to vote for anyone. I waited several days to put a solid vote in, unlike you, Mertex. I read posts, re-read them, looked for changes in posting style, changes in personality, etc. I took note of those that would attack people when their names were mentioned as opposed to those who defended themselves. But yet, by not voting for the person you want me and everyone else to vote for, I'm considered scummy?


----------



## strollingbones

i think aye is the townie in charge of litter....not scum


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> i think aye is the townie in charge of litter....not scum



Careful! You'll be accused of being an accomplice next. I'm sure that's gonna be incoming very shortly.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

But you know what bones? When they (scum) convince enough people to vote me out, it'll give you and the rest of the townies more to work with.   If it isn't clear to some who at least 2 of the scum are by then, there's not much more anyone can say to convince them of it.


----------



## strollingbones

o i have been told if rosie is not scum then i will be next....i am not scare.....


----------



## strollingbones

i dont see them coming up with enough votes......to vote you out aye...i really think most will come around and vote rosie out


----------



## strollingbones

mertex does have that revisionist history going


----------



## MeBelle

I'm here. Just give me some time to catch up pls.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I really hope enough townies can wade through the scum's posts without letting them confuse them too much. I already saw it being thrown in the mix last week, and it seems to have a couple of others getting confused this week already.


----------



## strollingbones

we need two more votes.....for rosie...and then the game will progress one way or the other


----------



## Grandma

I'm not quite sure who to vote for. 

I'm having dinner right now, then I'll work on an FOS list.


----------



## Shaitra

I'd really like to see read lists from everyone.  Wake has hinted at comparing read lists more than once.  At the very least everyone should say what they think about the 8 people who voted for Avatar.


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar voter reads list:
> 
> Mertex  1st Avatar voter. Hit him with my finger of suspicion *on day one after making a big ordeal over the themed roles that dont matter.* I see no reason to lift it now especially after voting so quickly on day two for the one person that defended Avatar to the hilt.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.....Avatar said the same thing, but it wasn't me that questioned him about the roles, it was Rosie....so if you're going to make accusations, make sure you got your facts right.
Click to expand...


You continued to harp on the issue well after everyone else let it go, and certainly after it was well established that the themed roles don't matter.



Mertex said:


> i wasn't the first Avatar voter either....go back and check, I think it was either dblack or Rosie....you don't have your facts straight.



It is my understanding that Wake lists the votes in the order they come in.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Is that not so?


----------



## sameech

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> But you know what bones? When they (scum) convince enough people to vote me out, it'll give you and the rest of the townies more to work with.   If it isn't clear to some who at least 2 of the scum are by then, there's not much more anyone can say to convince them of it.



If I recall correctly, you made a post fairly early on that is pretty solid evidence you are town (it may have been someone else like wofsister, but I am thinking it was you).   I will have to go back to find it.  

The post was something along the lines that lead me to believe that you assumed mafia had already spoken with each other and had a plan, assuming at this point that it was your statement.  traditionally, mafia usually do not have what is referred to as "Daytalk" in games.   The role PM's posted indicate that they are to communicate at night, which tells me this is a traditional set up.  Some games will begin with a Night 0 instead of a Day 1 once people confirm.  This game does not appear to have done that, ergo, mafia unlikely communicated with each other outside this open thread before Night 1 even though they knew who each other are from get go.


Whoever said that, again I think it was you, pretty obviously is town in my book because I made the same false assumption about scum in my first game.  I'll try to go back this weekend and sort out who it was.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ok, I'll give a read list if it'll help:

RosieS-my main suspect, it started when she made a claim early on the first day without really asking for consensus from town-this can only really help scum early, when I asked her she said she wanted to be saved-seems like only looking out for yourself which isn't town, when questioned by anyone she got aggressive instead of defensive, for example-I was a stoopid noob and if I didn't take my attention off of her she was going to go after me-seems overly aggressive for town. Then Day 2 she gets a lot of votes and basically says screw you guys, you are too stupid, I'm not helping you-town can go ahead and burn for all I care unless of course you come up with a plan but I'm not going to help you because I'm too good for town-OK, I embellished but that's what I got from it so my vote has stayed on her from where it was Day 1. She should still help town win if she's town. Avatar voter.

mebelle-willing to switch to mebelle due to her behavior at the end of Day 1. First she says she's not going to hammer, then hammers without consensus, then tries to take it back and I would think she would know she can't do that since we talked about it a lot, minimal playing or contributing, trying to fly under the radar-suspicious. Avatar voter.

dblack-mostly town on Day 1 due to some interesting posts but he did jump really fast on the Rosie bandwagon as soon as sameech voted for him and laid out a case against him after saying he wanted to be careful and he also switched his mind a lot on going with your gut-inconsistencies don't bother me as much as so rapidly changing your mind seems a little too confusing-slightly suspicious-would vote for him but not over mebelle or Rosie-Avatar voter.

Mertex-siding with RD on the Avi vote and pushing so hard for him with not very good reasons and using the last game too much to make the decision to vote him out, fairly aggressive towards anyone not going along with either Rosie or Avi at the end, accused those of defending Avi as being brainwashed-slightly suspicious but not enough to consider for a vote at this time. Avatar voter.

RD-same as Mertex but less aggressive then Mertex, both against Rosie, they seem to be working as a team, however she is more town to me than Mertex but still bears watching and slightly suspicious. Avatar voter.

Grandman-mostly town but I need to hear more, Avatar voter.

Luissa-mostly town, need more info.Avatar voter.

Ropey/Sameech-Ropey's changing around at the end of Day 1 bugged me a lot, sameesh seems to be playing like a townie so I'm going with town here for now.

mani-townie for me, his post are very thorough and helpful and though provoking-he's more town than he was from Day 1 for me

Shaitra-my strongest town read, playing like a townie for sure, all her posts are good information, good reads, making us all think, giving us ideas-she's got to be town.

Bones and ACSY-seem to be a team but they are both looking like townies to me and no reason to suspect them at this point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you know what bones? When they (scum) convince enough people to vote me out, it'll give you and the rest of the townies more to work with.   If it isn't clear to some who at least 2 of the scum are by then, there's not much more anyone can say to convince them of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, you made a post fairly early on that is pretty solid evidence you are town (it may have been someone else like wofsister, but I am thinking it was you).   I will have to go back to find it.
> 
> The post was something along the lines that lead me to believe that you assumed mafia had already spoken with each other and had a plan, assuming at this point that it was your statement.  traditionally, mafia usually do not have what is referred to as "Daytalk" in games.   The role PM's posted indicate that they are to communicate at night, which tells me this is a traditional set up.  Some games will begin with a Night 0 instead of a Day 1 once people confirm.  This game does not appear to have done that, ergo, mafia unlikely communicated with each other outside this open thread before Night 1 even though they knew who each other are from get go.
> 
> 
> Whoever said that, again I think it was you, pretty obviously is town in my book because I made the same false assumption about scum in my first game.  I'll try to go back this weekend and sort out who it was.
Click to expand...


I don't remember how that conversation went down either but I do remember Wake clarifying for us that scum actually can talk before the game which was a surprise and definitely changed things on Day 1 with them being able to scheme before the game some.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ok, I'll give a read list if it'll help:
> 
> RosieS-my main suspect, it started when she made a claim early on the first day without really asking for consensus from town-this can only really help scum early, when I asked her she said she wanted to be saved-seems like only looking out for yourself which isn't town, when questioned by anyone she got aggressive instead of defensive, for example-I was a stoopid noob and if I didn't take my attention off of her she was going to go after me-seems overly aggressive for town. Then Day 2 she gets a lot of votes and basically says screw you guys, you are too stupid, I'm not helping you-town can go ahead and burn for all I care unless of course you come up with a plan but I'm not going to help you because I'm too good for town-OK, I embellished but that's what I got from it so my vote has stayed on her from where it was Day 1. She should still help town win if she's town. Avatar voter.......



This kind of behavior can sometimes be a ploy by a Vanilla Townie to draw the night kill from scum to protect a power role.  In my opinion, sacrificing oneself to protect a PR, is sometimes the best move a VT can make be that by drawing a lynch in a close game, creating noise for scum to sort through, or just flat out false claiming knowing you likely will be targets.   Even though you are making it, it is still psychological hard to purposefully get yourself killed in a game because it is against the nature of gamesmanship as most of us have practiced it during our lives.

I am not saying that I have a strong read on Rosie as not being scum, but this is why town really needs to settle down a few days before trying to rush into a quick lynch.  The same instinct that almost got Rosie lynched on Day 1 is the same instinct that caused the mislynch.  You might want to re-examine things to be certain before rushing to judgment when we have a player so close to getting hammered.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you know what bones? When they (scum) convince enough people to vote me out, it'll give you and the rest of the townies more to work with.   If it isn't clear to some who at least 2 of the scum are by then, there's not much more anyone can say to convince them of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, you made a post fairly early on that is pretty solid evidence you are town (it may have been someone else like wofsister, but I am thinking it was you).   I will have to go back to find it.
> 
> The post was something along the lines that lead me to believe that you assumed mafia had already spoken with each other and had a plan, assuming at this point that it was your statement.  traditionally, mafia usually do not have what is referred to as "Daytalk" in games.   The role PM's posted indicate that they are to communicate at night, which tells me this is a traditional set up.  Some games will begin with a Night 0 instead of a Day 1 once people confirm.  This game does not appear to have done that, ergo, mafia unlikely communicated with each other outside this open thread before Night 1 even though they knew who each other are from get go.
> 
> 
> Whoever said that, again I think it was you, pretty obviously is town in my book because I made the same false assumption about scum in my first game.  I'll try to go back this weekend and sort out who it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember how that conversation went down either but I do remember Wake clarifying for us that scum actually can talk before the game which was a surprise and definitely changed things on Day 1 with them being able to scheme before the game some.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  That is odd.  I will definitely have to go back and take a closer look at that because whoever made that post pretty much cleared themselves for good in my eyes.  This is why it is good to talk things out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you know what bones? When they (scum) convince enough people to vote me out, it'll give you and the rest of the townies more to work with.   If it isn't clear to some who at least 2 of the scum are by then, there's not much more anyone can say to convince them of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, you made a post fairly early on that is pretty solid evidence you are town (it may have been someone else like wofsister, but I am thinking it was you).   I will have to go back to find it.
> 
> The post was something along the lines that lead me to believe that you assumed mafia had already spoken with each other and had a plan, assuming at this point that it was your statement.  traditionally, mafia usually do not have what is referred to as "Daytalk" in games.   The role PM's posted indicate that they are to communicate at night, which tells me this is a traditional set up.  Some games will begin with a Night 0 instead of a Day 1 once people confirm.  This game does not appear to have done that, ergo, mafia unlikely communicated with each other outside this open thread before Night 1 even though they knew who each other are from get go.
> 
> 
> Whoever said that, again I think it was you, pretty obviously is town in my book because I made the same false assumption about scum in my first game.  I'll try to go back this weekend and sort out who it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember how that conversation went down either but I do remember Wake clarifying for us that scum actually can talk before the game which was a surprise and definitely changed things on Day 1 with them being able to scheme before the game some.
Click to expand...


Yes, I had posted a couple of links from the first game that showed scum were able to talk to each other before the game. One was a direct link to the post that had the second link I posted which showed the offsite log of the scum posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, you made a post fairly early on that is pretty solid evidence you are town (it may have been someone else like wofsister, but I am thinking it was you).   I will have to go back to find it.
> 
> The post was something along the lines that lead me to believe that you assumed mafia had already spoken with each other and had a plan, assuming at this point that it was your statement.  traditionally, mafia usually do not have what is referred to as "Daytalk" in games.   The role PM's posted indicate that they are to communicate at night, which tells me this is a traditional set up.  Some games will begin with a Night 0 instead of a Day 1 once people confirm.  This game does not appear to have done that, ergo, mafia unlikely communicated with each other outside this open thread before Night 1 even though they knew who each other are from get go.
> 
> 
> Whoever said that, again I think it was you, pretty obviously is town in my book because I made the same false assumption about scum in my first game.  I'll try to go back this weekend and sort out who it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember how that conversation went down either but I do remember Wake clarifying for us that scum actually can talk before the game which was a surprise and definitely changed things on Day 1 with them being able to scheme before the game some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I had posted a couple of links from the first game that showed scum were able to talk to each other before the game. One was a direct link to the post that had the second link I posted which showed the offsite log of the scum posts.
Click to expand...


Yep, now I remember. You are the one who brought this to our attention by showing us those links. Definitely a pro town move.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Reads list:

Mertex  FOS - reasons are stated a few posts above

R.D.  FOS - just something about the way the posts are coming off - some come off as being townie, but there are others that don't. will keep an eye on.

Grandma  hasn't posted much, but gives a townie vibe so far

RosieS  FOS - reasons already stated

Luissa  doesn't appear to be too interested in the game. That could be intentional, as scum would probably try to fly under the radar. Need more info.

dblack  need more info. had contradictions in a couple of posts.

Sameech  has come across as townie and has taken time to read the thread and weigh in. hasn't posted anything that comes across as suspicious.

MeBelle60  somewhat suspicious with her vote, then asking if she could change it even though it was the last vote needed. will have to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll give a read list if it'll help:
> 
> RosieS-my main suspect, it started when she made a claim early on the first day without really asking for consensus from town-this can only really help scum early, when I asked her she said she wanted to be saved-seems like only looking out for yourself which isn't town, when questioned by anyone she got aggressive instead of defensive, for example-I was a stoopid noob and if I didn't take my attention off of her she was going to go after me-seems overly aggressive for town. Then Day 2 she gets a lot of votes and basically says screw you guys, you are too stupid, I'm not helping you-town can go ahead and burn for all I care unless of course you come up with a plan but I'm not going to help you because I'm too good for town-OK, I embellished but that's what I got from it so my vote has stayed on her from where it was Day 1. She should still help town win if she's town. Avatar voter.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of behavior can sometimes be a ploy by a Vanilla Townie to draw the night kill from scum to protect a power role.  In my opinion, sacrificing oneself to protect a PR, is sometimes the best move a VT can make be that by drawing a lynch in a close game, creating noise for scum to sort through, or just flat out false claiming knowing you likely will be targets.   Even though you are making it, it is still psychological hard to purposefully get yourself killed in a game because it is against the nature of gamesmanship as most of us have practiced it during our lives.
> 
> I am not saying that I have a strong read on Rosie as not being scum, but this is why town really needs to settle down a few days before trying to rush into a quick lynch.  The same instinct that almost got Rosie lynched on Day 1 is the same instinct that caused the mislynch.  You might want to re-examine things to be certain before rushing to judgment when we have a player so close to getting hammered.
Click to expand...


I will go back and look but I'm pretty sure she said she was trying to save herself. If I'm wrong about this I will take my vote off her.

The in your face, I'm not helping playstyle stinks though. 

If I'm wrong about Rosie and for the wrong reasons, I'm going to be in the same boat as those I bitched out for voting Avi for the wrong reasons.

This is why it is good to have an experienced player in the game pointing these things out. She's two away from a hammer. I'll reconsider.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yep, now I remember. You are the one who brought this to our attention by showing us those links. Definitely a pro town move.



Now you'll accused of being one of my accomplices/goons/etc. 

It seems anyone that is pro-town gets accused by a few of being scum. Odd that! I don't see how so many people can be scum when there's only 3 in the game.


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> One other thing that stands out to me from the first day is MeBelle coming in as the hammer vote, apparently without looking to see she was the hammer vote.



Well, yes I did.
So?


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing that stands out to me from the first day is MeBelle coming in as the hammer vote, apparently without looking to see she was the hammer vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bothered me too. How many times did we say the next vote was the hammer and she didn't even realize what she did.
Click to expand...


Again, so?

I made a mistake.

I thought I could do something I wasn't able to...and was waiting for clarification.

I became impatient,

Sue me!


----------



## MeBelle

Oh and Hi [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] !!!


----------



## MeBelle

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Reads list:
> 
> Mertex  FOS - reasons are stated a few posts above
> 
> R.D.  FOS - just something about the way the posts are coming off - some come off as being townie, but there are others that don't. will keep an eye on.
> 
> Grandma  hasn't posted much, but gives a townie vibe so far
> 
> RosieS  FOS - reasons already stated
> 
> Luissa  doesn't appear to be too interested in the game. That could be intentional, as scum would probably try to fly under the radar. Need more info.
> 
> dblack  need more info. had contradictions in a couple of posts.
> 
> Sameech  has come across as townie and has taken time to read the thread and weigh in. hasn't posted anything that comes across as suspicious.
> 
> MeBelle60  somewhat suspicious with her vote, then asking if she could change it even though it was the last vote needed. will have to *keep an eye on her.*


----------



## Grandma

I have a headache. I've tried re-re-re-and re-reading the first day and now I got nothin'.

It stands to reason that at least 1 if not 2 mafia voted for Avatar. It also stands to reason that one held back, voting for someone else.

Until the game stagnated. 

That's when MeBelle dropped the hammer on Avi, then tried to switch her vote to Rosie when it was too late. Scummy.

Ropey (now Sameech) was next to last to vote for Avi. Ropey wasn't exactly helpful with his posts. 
Sameech was brought in at the end of the night instead of at the beginning. That could leave 2 scum operating shorthanded waiting for a Ropey replacement. But the way Rosie was so on about "outing Ropey, I think Ropey/Sameech is town.

dblack was the 6th vote. He's against SB's rush to lynch Rosie so quickly, wants time for evidence to come up and be sorted. Even though he suspects Rosie.

Luissa - the 5th vote. I don't know what to think of her. 

Rosie - Vote #4. Avatar's pick for lynching. Rosie claimed - twice - that she outed Ropey as the town bodyguard. Why would you out another townie, a proctector???
Is Rosie a dumb townie? Or is Rosie scum and she thought she could get Ropey/Sameech voted off because Bodyguard is a suicide role anyway? Or are Rosie and Ropey/Sameech both scum and this is a ploy to make them both seem VERY town? Am I overthinking this?

Me - I was sure Avi was scum. His "plan" to use the cop and doctor with no idea how to kill the mafia roleblocker absolutely reeked of scum to me. He tended to suspect everyone of voting against him as being scum. And he would not shut up with that "for the children" crap - he went on with it to the point where I was positive it was a smokescreen. 

I was wrong.

The second vote was RD. RD seems pretty helpful, suggests looking for whoever wants to divide and rush things. (Then again, maybe it's reverse psychology.)

Mertex was the first vote. Revenge for Game One? Maybe. I can't get a read.


But I'm certain that not all 3 scum voted for Avi.

AyeCantSeeYou, I think is townie.

Strollingbones - Rushing to lynch Rosie, that "we" comment, and how the hell did she know Avi was a townie? 

Wolfsister77 - She reads townie to me. 

Shaitra - Not 100% sure, but I think she's townie

Manifold - Again, not 100% sure, but I think he's townie.

I'm sorry, but I want more evidence before I vote.


I'm going to try something that will help me read people better.

All of you - What's your theme role? This can be very vital information, I'll tell you why after everyone answers.

I'm the Town tailor/seamstress.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> It probably wouldn't hurt to analyze the Avi situation so here goes. I always thought he was town. It was based on his posts. He was actively participating and trying to come up with a plan to catch scum, he genuinely did not seem to know who to vote for or know who they were and was actively trying to find out with good reads lists and asking others what they thought and asking for info. from others on who to vote for. Town would not know anything on Day 1. He said he was innocent repeatedly and that he was town which was a change from his original game play where he worded things differently. Even though it looked like he was going down he was trying to leave info. in place to help town regardless of that.


But he was doing the same thing as when he was Scum, and everyone says they are innocent.  The fact that you believed him and it turned out to be true was just luck...we believed him too, the first time and it turned out to be our demise.



> I vigorously defending him because I wanted him in the game. It's a way to win the game. There are other ways to win but that was one. I felt like there was prejudice from the first game by those who got fooled. That plays into the scum's hands nicely.


I don't think it's prejudice so much as he was saying the same thing.  I don't feel that Shiatra is Scum, and she was scum the last time, so I'm not agreeing with that.




> I still believe there was a plan in place by scum to take him out from the beginning. He won the first game very effectively and was obviously a threat to them. I also think at least one or two votes for him were scum. He sat for a long time without a hammer. Probably because they couldn't like he said. I thought that reasoning was sound, yet it was shot down repeatedly.  mebelle acting funny at the end still doesn't sit well with me. Saying she wouldn't hammer, hammering, saying she didn't know she was hammering even though we talked about it repeatedly, hammering without consensus. It is definitely shady.


Yeah, I'm still suspicious about MeBelle.  I would rather go after MeBelle than Rosie, I just don't get the feeling that Rosie is Scum.  Of course, I thought that about Avi the first time too, and look what happened.



> I'm willing to switch to her but I'd like to hear from her.


If I see others voting for her, I will change my vote to her.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I have a headache. I've tried re-re-re-and re-reading the first day and now I got nothin'.
> 
> It stands to reason that at least 1 if not 2 mafia voted for Avatar. It also stands to reason that one held back, voting for someone else.
> 
> Until the game stagnated.
> 
> That's when MeBelle dropped the hammer on Avi, then tried to switch her vote to Rosie when it was too late. Scummy.
> 
> Ropey (now Sameech) was next to last to vote for Avi. Ropey wasn't exactly helpful with his posts.
> Sameech was brought in at the end of the night instead of at the beginning. That could leave 2 scum operating shorthanded waiting for a Ropey replacement. But the way Rosie was so on about "outing Ropey, I think Ropey/Sameech is town.
> 
> dblack was the 6th vote. He's against SB's rush to lynch Rosie so quickly, wants time for evidence to come up and be sorted. Even though he suspects Rosie.
> 
> Luissa - the 5th vote. I don't know what to think of her.
> 
> Rosie - Vote #4. Avatar's pick for lynching. Rosie claimed - twice - that she outed Ropey as the town bodyguard. Why would you out another townie, a proctector???
> Is Rosie a dumb townie? Or is Rosie scum and she thought she could get Ropey/Sameech voted off because Bodyguard is a suicide role anyway? Or are Rosie and Ropey/Sameech both scum and this is a ploy to make them both seem VERY town? Am I overthinking this?
> 
> Me - I was sure Avi was scum. His "plan" to use the cop and doctor with no idea how to kill the mafia roleblocker absolutely reeked of scum to me. He tended to suspect everyone of voting against him as being scum. And he would not shut up with that "for the children" crap - he went on with it to the point where I was positive it was a smokescreen.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> The second vote was RD. RD seems pretty helpful, suggests looking for whoever wants to divide and rush things. (Then again, maybe it's reverse psychology.)
> 
> Mertex was the first vote. Revenge for Game One? Maybe. I can't get a read.
> 
> 
> But I'm certain that not all 3 scum voted for Avi.
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou, I think is townie.
> 
> Strollingbones - Rushing to lynch Rosie, that "we" comment, and how the hell did she know Avi was a townie?
> 
> Wolfsister77 - She reads townie to me.
> 
> Shaitra - Not 100% sure, but I think she's townie
> 
> Manifold - Again, not 100% sure, but I think he's townie.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I want more evidence before I vote.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try something that will help me read people better.
> 
> All of you - What's your theme role? This can be very vital information, I'll tell you why after everyone answers.
> 
> I'm the Town tailor/seamstress.



I'm a lowly waitress.....dang, he could've given me a more lucrative role....tsk, tsk.

I really don't know where you're going with this, but I'm game.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think AyeCantSeeYou is Mafia....the fact that she's jumping on Mani's suggestion so quickly and was one of the first to go after Rosie after SB suggested it....yep, you sure smell scummy to me.
> 
> I think I'm going to change my vote to either MeBelle or AyeCantSeeYou....you were one of the ones that was too anxious to hurry up and get Rosie the last time and again....so, you seem a lot like Scum to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I've said before, if you suspect me, then vote for me. Last time, not one person that brought me up did that. I even went and voted for myself to get the ball rolling. Not one person jumped on it.
> 
> I think you are mafia, to be honest. It seemed to me that you and Rosie were working together pretty much all of the past week. It could be coincidence, which I know this will be argued against, but I really don't think it is. You kept trying to convince us all that Avatar was scum, which it was later proven he wasn't. You've been trying to convince people that I am as well, which you will find out I'm not one way or another. I've been accused of being Avatar's accomplice and goon, which of course, I can't be. Remember telling me that if ya'll were right on Avatar being scum, I'd be next?
Click to expand...

Well, go ahead and vote for me, and bring the Town down another Townie....and the fact that Rosie and I were voting for the same one doesn't mean that we were working together.  Were you, SB and Wolfsister working together on Rosie?



Mertex said:


> ........  So, if we happen to be right on Avatar, you're probably going to be next.  Just a thought.





> You were wrong about him, and you're still wrong about me.


And you're wrong about me.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Also, I wasn't 'anxious' to vote for anyone. I waited several days to put a solid vote in, unlike you, Mertex. I read posts, re-read them, looked for changes in posting style, changes in personality, etc. I took note of those that would attack people when their names were mentioned as opposed to those who defended themselves. But yet, by not voting for the person you want me and everyone else to vote for, I'm considered scummy?




Actually, you and Strollingbones voted for Rosie on the same day.  I went back and checked.....and it was a hard vote for both of you....so don't accuse me of not reading posts when you can't even remember when you voted.

But, after reading over the posts, yet again, I have come to the conclusion that MeBelle does seem the most suspicious.  Her comments haven't been very revealing, and then her vote was rather abrupt....and then that little trick of changing it at the last minute was what really sealed it for me.

I figured that if she was Mafia, she knew that Rosie and Avatar were both Townies, so it didn't matter if she voted for Avatar or Rosie, and her little switch might have been intentional to make us think she didn't know.  The two other Mafia might have been voting for Avatar or Rosie....could be Luissa and Ropey/Sammeech.

So, I'm changing my vote.

*VOTE:Mebelle*


----------



## sameech

MeBelle60 said:


> Oh and Hi [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] !!!



Hi Ma


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> All of you - What's your theme role? This can be very vital information, I'll tell you why after everyone answers.
> 
> I'm the Town tailor/seamstress.



i am a farmer which is why I dropped that plowing, reaping, and sewing into my vote for dblack.  It is kind of hard to believe nobody not a PR seemed to pick up on Avatar's "for the children" stuff but I still have a few pages to read still, so I could be mistaken.


----------



## strollingbones

the for the children was  a dead give away i thought......mertex has nothing to do with esp.....i played the odds....avatar was scum in the 1st game....what were the odds that he would be scum in the next game....mani do that math lol...


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wasn't 'anxious' to vote for anyone. I waited several days to put a solid vote in, unlike you, Mertex. I read posts, re-read them, looked for changes in posting style, changes in personality, etc. I took note of those that would attack people when their names were mentioned as opposed to those who defended themselves. But yet, by not voting for the person you want me and everyone else to vote for, I'm considered scummy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you and Strollingbones voted for Rosie on the same day.  I went back and checked.....and it was a hard vote for both of you....so don't accuse me of not reading posts when you can't even remember when you voted.
> 
> But, after reading over the posts, yet again, I have come to the conclusion that MeBelle does seem the most suspicious.  Her comments haven't been very revealing, and then her vote was rather abrupt....and then that little trick of changing it at the last minute was what really sealed it for me.
> 
> I figured that if she was Mafia, she knew that Rosie and Avatar were both Townies, so it didn't matter if she voted for Avatar or Rosie, and her little switch might have been intentional to make us think she didn't know.  The two other Mafia might have been voting for Avatar or Rosie....could be Luissa and Ropey/Sammeech.
> 
> So, I'm changing my vote.
> 
> *VOTE:Mebelle*
Click to expand...


And you're wrong about me.  



MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the scum's goal is - to distract and confuse those of us that are townies. If someone isn't sure of who they are going to vote for and the deadline isn't near, what's the big deal? It sure as hell doesn't bother me that they don't throw a name out just to pacify a few. We still have several days before the deadline. For those wanting to rush a vote out, why are you in such a hurry? Do ya'll have something to hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you find the Temp Vote so confusing...it was intended to help Townies come together on who they want to lynch instead of having everyone throwing out different names.  By making them "temp" votes, Wake can't run with a lynch until they become hard votes, it was just a way of trying to get a consensus.
> 
> The last time, we were making hard votes and then if we had to be away from the Forum, others made hard votes that amounted to a majority and Wake was able to close the thread and do a lynch.  I came back with the intention of switching my vote after thinking it over and reading over some of the posts made while I was gone, only to find out it was too late and Wake had already lynched another Townie.
> 
> Maybe as this game progresses you will see what I mean and understand that it isn't intended to confuse.  The only ones pushing for a quick vote was Avatar, which made me suspicious of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave a reason for my vote.
> 
> *If Avatar and MeBelle make it through the first lynch and I'm killed that night, you'll see that I was right.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you.
> 
> So what if we have to be away from the computer?
> It's part of the game.
> 
> Why should a soft vote hold up the game?
> It reminds me of BlackFlag, from Mafia #1, who didn't post after his first few posts. He held up the game while Wake prodded him.
Click to expand...




> MeBelle also cast a hard vote right out of nowhere, which also smells of scum.  I may be wrong, but we'll find out after the first lynching.



I gave a reason for my vote. It was really very simple. To get this party started.
Now all I see is more bickering when we should be working together. 

*Vote Mertex*


----------



## strollingbones

okay i have to get ready to go and all....if hubby knew this was what i was doing right now he would not be happy lol.....he doesnt play on the net much.....


----------



## strollingbones

i have a smart phone but i only have limited giggybites.....or some shit...i share them with the guys and they all suck the bites out..and then fuss at me for bitching about having to pay an overage so i am careful with mine.....


----------



## Shaitra

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], can we get a vote count?


----------



## strollingbones

o hell no ....lol....i  am hitting the road...dont kill me off cause i have a real life....remember dont drink sodas.....have a good one....i will check in if/when i can


----------



## Shaitra

No worries SB, I think we need to take some time and keep analyzing what we've seen so far.  Have a good time!


----------



## Shaitra

I think Grandma asked us all what our town roles were for the theme.  I'm the town nurse.  I've been having a hard time trying to figure out how to work that into my posts so far.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.2​**I prefer a subtle approach. 
Dick Roman, Leviathan*​

*Not Voting (3):* _Grandma, RosieS, Luissa_


*RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
*Mebelle60 (2):* _Shaitra, Mertex_
*dblack (1):* _Sameech_
*strollingbones (1):* _R.D._
*Mertex (1):* _Mebelle60_

*~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 6/7/14, @ 9pm central.
*~* I generally try to keep votes in a chronological order, but it's not mandatory.  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
*~* Today I'll be working a long emergency shift, like yesterday, and will be back in half a day.
*~* Frustration's a part of Mafia, but the trick is to expel yours by getting others frustratedfor better reads.


----------



## R.D.

I'm the florist. 

So, you see a no kill is bad for business.   I'm not scum   

Everyone is going after who they suspect.  I think mafia would naturally play that way, but don't forget someone knows who was the target and we all knw that player is town a well.

How about honoring Avi and trying to help eachother with clues instead of just gut feelings mostly based on bravado because you were right last vote.

We still have 4 power roles that need to wade through useful information, not mean spirited accusations.    Clearly not every vote for avi was mafia, we just don't know.  Either way I make money


----------



## Wake

*Dblack will be on V/LA until 6/5/14.*


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *Dblack will be on V/LA until 6/5/14.*



Does this affect the current day any?


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dblack will be on V/LA until 6/5/14.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this affect the current day any?
Click to expand...


The deadline is the 7th.  But voting can be done without him, and the game moves on I guess


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My role - town janitor. 

And no, I won't clean up after ya'll.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dblack will be on V/LA until 6/5/14.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this affect the current day any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The deadline is the 7th.  But voting can be done without him, and the game moves on I guess
Click to expand...


He already voted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you - What's your theme role? This can be very vital information, I'll tell you why after everyone answers.
> 
> I'm the Town tailor/seamstress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am a farmer which is why I dropped that plowing, reaping, and sewing into my vote for dblack.  It is kind of hard to believe nobody not a PR seemed to pick up on Avatar's "for the children" stuff but I still have a few pages to read still, so I could be mistaken.
Click to expand...


Several of us figured out he was the town teacher based not only on his for the children comments, but also his teaching the adults comments. To some of us, the for the children comments were one of many that made him look innocent but then we were told the themed roles weren't really part of the game and everyone got one.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll give a read list if it'll help:
> 
> RosieS-my main suspect, it started when she made a claim early on the first day without really asking for consensus from town-this can only really help scum early, when I asked her she said she wanted to be saved-seems like only looking out for yourself which isn't town, when questioned by anyone she got aggressive instead of defensive, for example-I was a stoopid noob and if I didn't take my attention off of her she was going to go after me-seems overly aggressive for town. Then Day 2 she gets a lot of votes and basically says screw you guys, you are too stupid, I'm not helping you-town can go ahead and burn for all I care unless of course you come up with a plan but I'm not going to help you because I'm too good for town-OK, I embellished but that's what I got from it so my vote has stayed on her from where it was Day 1. She should still help town win if she's town. Avatar voter.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of behavior can sometimes be a ploy by a Vanilla Townie to draw the night kill from scum to protect a power role.  In my opinion, sacrificing oneself to protect a PR, is sometimes the best move a VT can make be that by drawing a lynch in a close game, creating noise for scum to sort through, or just flat out false claiming knowing you likely will be targets.   Even though you are making it, it is still psychological hard to purposefully get yourself killed in a game because it is against the nature of gamesmanship as most of us have practiced it during our lives.
> 
> I am not saying that I have a strong read on Rosie as not being scum, but this is why town really needs to settle down a few days before trying to rush into a quick lynch.  The same instinct that almost got Rosie lynched on Day 1 is the same instinct that caused the mislynch.  You might want to re-examine things to be certain before rushing to judgment when we have a player so close to getting hammered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will go back and look but I'm pretty sure she said she was trying to save herself. If I'm wrong about this I will take my vote off her.
> 
> The in your face, I'm not helping playstyle stinks though.
> 
> If I'm wrong about Rosie and for the wrong reasons, I'm going to be in the same boat as those I bitched out for voting Avi for the wrong reasons.
> 
> This is why it is good to have an experienced player in the game pointing these things out. She's two away from a hammer. I'll reconsider.
Click to expand...


I went back and looked at this and didn't see her reasons as self sacrificial. She definitely wanted to be saved. She did mention there being more than one saving role and the other could save someone else.

If she wouldn't of decided not to play any more after getting a few votes, she could be helping, but instead she gave up.

That, plus my other reasons is why I am not switching my vote at this time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't hurt to analyze the Avi situation so here goes. I always thought he was town. It was based on his posts. He was actively participating and trying to come up with a plan to catch scum, he genuinely did not seem to know who to vote for or know who they were and was actively trying to find out with good reads lists and asking others what they thought and asking for info. from others on who to vote for. Town would not know anything on Day 1. He said he was innocent repeatedly and that he was town which was a change from his original game play where he worded things differently. Even though it looked like he was going down he was trying to leave info. in place to help town regardless of that.
> 
> 
> 
> But he was doing the same thing as when he was Scum, and everyone says they are innocent.  The fact that you believed him and it turned out to be true was just luck...we believed him too, the first time and it turned out to be our demise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vigorously defending him because I wanted him in the game. It's a way to win the game. There are other ways to win but that was one. I felt like there was prejudice from the first game by those who got fooled. That plays into the scum's hands nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's prejudice so much as he was saying the same thing.  I don't feel that Shiatra is Scum, and she was scum the last time, so I'm not agreeing with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still believe there was a plan in place by scum to take him out from the beginning. He won the first game very effectively and was obviously a threat to them. I also think at least one or two votes for him were scum. He sat for a long time without a hammer. Probably because they couldn't like he said. I thought that reasoning was sound, yet it was shot down repeatedly.  mebelle acting funny at the end still doesn't sit well with me. Saying she wouldn't hammer, hammering, saying she didn't know she was hammering even though we talked about it repeatedly, hammering without consensus. It is definitely shady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm still suspicious about MeBelle.  I would rather go after MeBelle than Rosie, I just don't get the feeling that Rosie is Scum.  Of course, I thought that about Avi the first time too, and look what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to switch to her but I'd like to hear from her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I see others voting for her, I will change my vote to her.
Click to expand...


Mertex, You think it was just luck I thought he was innocent and some others did. I told you why I thought so with some pretty solid reasons and why I defended him despite being told I was brainwashed. We disagree. Bickering about it gets us nowhere. I'm sure we will all vote for an innocent at some point but you seem to be trying to convince everyone to disregard this kind of analysis because you thought differently.


----------



## sameech

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> My role - town janitor.
> 
> And no, I won't clean up after ya'll.



Considering who you are sitting on, I suspect you will have your hands full cleaning up after yourself on day 3 if that one goes through.

Just as a note to whomever, sometimes it is useful to also consider making recommendations.  For instance, for whatever it is worth, I think the cop should consider investigating Mertex or shaitra


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, it would take me some time to weed through everything and find my one post talking about my role. Something about extracting information and getting to the root of the problem, LOL.

I sure hope Grandma has an idea with this.

My job: Town Dentist


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> My role - town janitor.
> 
> And no, I won't clean up after ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering who you are sitting on, I suspect you will have your hands full cleaning up after yourself on day 3 if that one goes through.
> 
> Just as a note to whomever, sometimes it is useful to also consider making recommendations.  For instance, for whatever it is worth, I think the cop should consider investigating Mertex or shaitra
Click to expand...


Overnight, if they survive, the cop should investigate mebelle or dblack, IMO.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> My role - town janitor.
> 
> And no, I won't clean up after ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering who you are sitting on, I suspect you will have your hands full cleaning up after yourself on day 3 if that one goes through.
> 
> Just as a note to whomever, sometimes it is useful to also consider making recommendations.  For instance, for whatever it is worth, I think the cop should consider investigating Mertex or shaitra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overnight, if they survive, the cop should investigate mebelle or dblack, IMO.
Click to expand...


I could agree with the first name if it were my choice to make.  I think we should put dblack in the wood chipper and chum the catfish pond with whatever spews out the other end just for going MIA


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I went back and looked at this and didn't see her reasons as self sacrificial. She definitely wanted to be saved. She did mention there being more than one saving role and the other could save someone else.
> 
> If she wouldn't of decided not to play any more after getting a few votes, she could be helping, but instead she gave up.
> 
> That, plus my other reasons is why I am not switching my vote at this time.



I put the odds of Rosie being scum as 84/284 to 84/342.  Do with those numbers what you will.  I won't explain how I reached them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering who you are sitting on, I suspect you will have your hands full cleaning up after yourself on day 3 if that one goes through.
> 
> Just as a note to whomever, sometimes it is useful to also consider making recommendations.  For instance, for whatever it is worth, I think the cop should consider investigating Mertex or shaitra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overnight, if they survive, the cop should investigate mebelle or dblack, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could agree with the first name if it were my choice to make.  I think we should put dblack in the wood chipper and chum the catfish pond with whatever spews out the other end just for going MIA
Click to expand...


At the risk of sounding evil or working as a team, I could totally go along with this. That's a lot of days to miss, unless there was some sort of emergency, he should of said he'd be gone and given some more input before he left. Irritating. Let's get the rope.


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> Avatar voter reads list:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex  1st Avatar voter. Hit him with my finger of suspicion on day one after making a big ordeal over the themed roles that dont matter. I see no reason to lift it now especially after voting so quickly on day two for the one person that defended Avatar to the hilt.
> 
> 
> 
> R.D.  2nd Avatar voter. Was giving me a strong townie vibe on day one, but now Im beginning to get suspicious. Also came in quickly to vote for bones.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex/RD were the first two in on Avatar and now the first two in on bones coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma  3rd Avatar voter. Mostly townie vibe, but reluctance to participate is going to become more and more suspicious as time passes.
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS  4th Avatar voter. Shes a tough read for me but Im still willing to take a flyer on bones gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa  5th Avatar voter. I voted for her on day one because I considered her deadweight and I still maintain that even if shes a townie wed have been better off lynching her than Avatar. That said, Im really not picking up a mafia vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> dblack  6th Avatar voter. Im still picking up a mostly townie vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey/sameech  7th Avatar voter. I was leaning townie for Ropey and sam hasnt posted anything that strikes me as mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60  8th Avatar voter. FOS. Delivering the hammer and then allegedly not knowing it was the hammer or not knowing it cannot be taken back smells like mafia to me. And even if shes town, shes deadweight. I could be easily swayed to change my vote to MeBelle.




Deadweight? Lol 
Because I don't hang out here talking About every little move? F U too Mani! Love ya though.


----------



## Luissa

I am leaning towards Mertex, he went after Avatar first, went after me right away, and seems to push hard to eliminate others. 
Me belle has my suspicions too.


----------



## Luissa

Right now, I think the three mafia members are Mebelle, DBlack, and Mertex. I think Mertex's vote for Mebelle was a planned move. 
  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]- can you bold this? 

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## RosieS

Oy vey.

I am seeing the beginnings - some good suggestions for tactics giving forward.

A series of good tactics = good strategy.

Repetitive tactics  ( beating dead horse) = bad strategy.

Goals:

Develop strategy by using tactics beyond individual suspect "reads".

Listen for hints by lowering signal-to- noise ratio.

Coalesce concerning likely Mafia thru reasoned, measured discussion.

Tactics:

Individual reads

Combing recent posts for hints from power roles. 

Ask for clarification - really listen to and accept replies unless the reply itself contradicts previous postings.

Searching for other contradictions.

Uncovering lies/ hypocrites.

This is a helluva good start. Other tactics and strategic planning welcome.

Capische, all y'all?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> My role - town janitor.
> 
> And no, I won't clean up after ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering who you are sitting on, I suspect you will have your hands full cleaning up after yourself on day 3 if that one goes through.
> 
> Just as a note to whomever, sometimes it is useful to also consider making recommendations.  For instance, for whatever it is worth, I think the cop should consider investigating Mertex or shaitra
Click to expand...


I agree with investigating Mertex.  I am not scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Another thing to consider is looking at who voted for who and why a little more closely to figure out if there is a pattern and to figure out who is defending or objecting to a vote and see what the reasons are. Kind of like a way to look for mafia working together or protecting one of their own. Keep in mind, they can go after one of their own to try to thwart this. And really looking closely at what is being said to see if the cop is dropping hints. Even if you don't know who the cop is. 

This game is tough if you don't know who anyone is and even tougher being online where you can't see facial expressions. I can see why town has more people and power roles to help since they are going blind.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> My role - town janitor.
> 
> And no, I won't clean up after ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering who you are sitting on, I suspect you will have your hands full cleaning up after yourself on day 3 if that one goes through.
> 
> Just as a note to whomever, sometimes it is useful to also consider making recommendations.  For instance, for whatever it is worth, I think the cop should consider investigating Mertex or shaitra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with investigating Mertex.  I am not scum.
Click to expand...


Sure, but ultimately every single piece of info we gather will help lead to scum in the end if it is eventually revealed in time, regardless of whether you are or are not.  Between people dying and knowing for sure about who is left as much as we can is just as revealing as hitting scum dead on sometimes.  If you think about it, if I were the cop and you were scum, I still wouldn't be able to just come flat out and say that at this point in the game if my investigation uncovered you.  I would have to make a collateral case against you until the odds were better.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overnight, if they survive, the cop should investigate mebelle or dblack, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could agree with the first name if it were my choice to make.  I think we should put dblack in the wood chipper and chum the catfish pond with whatever spews out the other end just for going MIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the risk of sounding evil or working as a team, I could totally go along with this. That's a lot of days to miss, unless there was some sort of emergency, he should of said he'd be gone and given some more input before he left. Irritating. Let's get the rope.
Click to expand...


Sorry guys. Things kind of went haywire at work this week, and I gotta put in a weekend overhaul of a web deployment. I'll either have it resolved by Monday or Tuesday, or I'll be fired. In which case being lynched will be the least of my concerns. 

Wake indicated no announcement was necessary on my part, but in the interest of avoiding Avi's fate, I thought a comment was warranted.

I'll keep my vote on Rosie. Her confusion over the power roles on day 1 is the only thing I've seen that looked like an actual slip. That's not much, but everything else I've seen is weak speculation or vague hunches. Also, the virulent fighting between the two factions over her and Avi on day 1 suggests that it was one or the other of them. Seems unlikely both were town. I should be able to check back in Monday and see if anyone has a better suggestion.

I'd suggest more consideration of the null-op on night 1. The power role people should be able to glean something important from that. How to communicate that info is the trick I suppose.

FWIW, the color role I was assigned was "businessman" , a local real estate developer.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex, You think it was just luck I thought he was innocent and some others did. I told you why I thought so with some pretty solid reasons and why I defended him despite being told I was brainwashed. We disagree. Bickering about it gets us nowhere. I'm sure we will all vote for an innocent at some point but you seem to be trying to convince everyone to disregard this kind of analysis because you thought differently.



No, it's not just that I thought differently.  It's that he was playing the innocent card the last time, and he turned out to be not so innocent.  He played the innocent card this time and those of us who were aware of his skill in playing innocent didn't buy it.  You did, but he could've been scum just as well.  

I get that you think your gut feeling is stronger than some of ours because you turned out to be right this time, but that is no guarantee that you'll be right the next time. then you will realize that it is really hard to figure out Scum, because they blend so well with the rest of us and they all claim to be innocent, and why some of us had doubts about Avi.

Everyone is going with their gut feeling, and analyzing what we have differently and coming up with a different result.  Let's hope we get it right this time, and I'm open to listening to sound reasons why someone is considered Scum.  All I know is I'm not, so those that vote for me will end up feeling like I did with Avi, (if they succeed in killing me) except for Scum, they'll be happy about it.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> I am leaning towards Mertex, he went after Avatar first, went after me right away, and seems to push hard to eliminate others.
> Me belle has my suspicions too.




Why are you lying?  I've never voted for you.  I might have suggested that you were suspicious but I have never voted for you, and I don't think I was pushing any harder to eliminate Avatar than some were pushing to eliminate Rosie.

If you want to vote for me go ahead, then you'll look just as foolish when you find out I'm a Townie and probably draw attention to you being the guilty one.

I'm still sticking with MaBelle.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards Mertex, he went after Avatar first, went after me right away, and seems to push hard to eliminate others.
> 
> Me belle has my suspicions too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you lying?  I've never voted for you.  I might have suggested that you were suspicious but I have never voted for you, and I don't think I was pushing any harder to eliminate Avatar than some were pushing to eliminate Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to vote for me go ahead, then you'll look just as foolish when you find out I'm a Townie and probably draw attention to you being the guilty one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still sticking with MaBelle.
Click to expand...



I didn't say you voted for me.


----------



## Luissa

I think someone seems very defensive?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards Mertex, he went after Avatar first, went after me right away, and seems to push hard to eliminate others.
> Me belle has my suspicions too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you lying?  I've never voted for you.  I might have suggested that you were suspicious but I have never voted for you, and I don't think I was pushing any harder to eliminate Avatar than some were pushing to eliminate Rosie.
> 
> If you want to vote for me go ahead, then you'll look just as foolish when you find out I'm a Townie and probably draw attention to you being the guilty one.
> 
> I'm still sticking with MaBelle.
Click to expand...


I don't think my gut is stronger than anyone else's. We should look at the reasons someone thought a person was innocent when they were right just like when they are wrong and yes, I will be wrong also. I do not think I am better than anyone else at the game. I just think those that happened to be incorrect should listen to others that were not for what they saw to use it to look at others. I could very well end up being wrong about Rosie and you will be right. If she goes down, I will listen to why you didn't want to vote for her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Luissa said:


> I think someone seems very defensive?



She's defensive and seems to be antagonizing others. I have noticed that the whole game. It is not her normal personality. Something is up here.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> I think someone seems very defensive?



*I think you just made your first big mistake.*  You claimed that I came hard after you, and I went back and looked at all my posts where you were mentioned, and the truth is, I was defending you at the very first.

Some of you might want to consider the fabrication on Luissa's part that I came after her at the very start as "suspicious" since I defended her when she first replaced Cafe, and after that I might have said once that she might be suspect....not really evidence that I came hard after her.

Wolfsister was the one that voted for you right at the gitgo, and the only comment I made about you was that you might be part of the other two voting for Avatar or Rosie...not much for you to claim that I came after you at the start.

You've got some splaining to do Missy......



Mertex said:


> And your only evidence against me is that I'm coming after you, strongly.
> 
> I still think Avatar, Mebelle and either Manifold or Strollingbones are the Mafia....I'm leaning toward SB being the one.
> 
> *I think Ropey, RD, Myself, Wolfsister, Luissa, Rosie, dblack, and Grandma are all townies.*





Mertex said:


> CafeAuLait is no longer in the game....Luissa replaced her, and I agree,* she sounds townie to me too.*





Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that CafeAuLait has not posted since leaving the game and that Luissa came in and immediately jumped to a hard conclusion.
> 
> Well, she was a mod here and no doubt has seen more than a bit of scummy behavior so it's a tough call at this time. I hope Luissa posts some of her reasons for the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She said she's been reading the posts. * That's all we really have to go by, so what more reason do you need?
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reason as to why the strong vote after just learning of getting in and reading the prior posts. I suppose if she's read it all and looked at the previous game then she might have her reasons for such a strong entry and I was wonder why Avatar is her pick.
> 
> It might well be that CafeAuLait was a scum and thus there was no catching up necessary.
> 
> So, I questioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I doubt that she's had enough time to read all of the posts for this game* plus the ones from the* last game* (which to a noob would not mean much) - but she probably saw enough evidence to go with Avatar from this game alone.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote : Luissa
> *
> She's not helping. No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither are you, by voting for someone that isn't going to get 8 votes, and she has at least already voted.*
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are you with that vote
> 
> No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None taken. If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.
> 
> Until then, I'm showing a vote for someone which is more than some are doing which seems to me is just sitting around waiting to see what others will do and then go with the flow.
> 
> *She's not contributing anything to the game. That's my reason.*
> 
> If other folks would vote and give their reasons or try to convince some of us to vote for someone, they can speak up any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Luissa has already voted.*  So have I, and my posting  over an over is only making some suspicious of me for posting.  Once you've made up your mind, there is no need to keep hammering...so I'm going to shut up now.  But some think if you keep posting you look innocent and some think you look suspicious, go figure.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> I didn't say I was using the same approach as Luissa...more like yours....





Mertex said:


> Actually, you and Strollingbones voted for Rosie on the same day.  I went back and checked.....and it was a hard vote for both of you....so don't accuse me of not reading posts when you can't even remember when you voted.
> 
> But, after reading over the posts, yet again, I have come to the conclusion that MeBelle does seem the most suspicious.  Her comments haven't been very revealing, and then her vote was rather abrupt....and then that little trick of changing it at the last minute was what really sealed it for me.
> 
> I figured that if she was Mafia, she knew that Rosie and Avatar were both Townies, so it didn't matter if she voted for Avatar or Rosie, and her little switch might have been intentional to make us think she didn't know.  The two other Mafia might have been voting *for Avatar or Rosie....could be Luissa and Ropey/Sammeech.*
> 
> So, I'm changing my vote.
> 
> *VOTE:Mebelle*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone seems very defensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's defensive and seems to be antagonizing others. I have noticed that the whole game. It is not her normal personality. Something is up here.
Click to expand...


Well, you would get defensive if someone accused you of something that you knew wasn't true, wouldn't you?

I've posted all my posts where I mentioned Luissa, and it shows, contrary to what she is saying (that I came after her when she first joined up), that I was actually defending her.
*You *were the one that came after her, so no wonder you are jumping in and agreeing with her.

Are you two working together?


----------



## RosieS

Now that the noise is less, I am not hearing anything.

I am pretty sure I would know if I were thrown in the brig and so would anyone else.

If the Doctor did save me last nite, not a hint that I should be grateful or something? Or that another Townie should be?

I am picking up nothing but silence. 

Pout.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone seems very defensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's defensive and seems to be antagonizing others. I have noticed that the whole game. It is not her normal personality. Something is up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you would get defensive if someone accused you of something that you knew wasn't true, wouldn't you?
> 
> I've posted all my posts where I mentioned Luissa, and it shows, contrary to what she is saying (that I came after her when she first joined up), that I was actually defending her.
> *You *were the one that came after her, so no wonder you are jumping in and agreeing with her.
> 
> Are you two working together?
Click to expand...


You have to decide who I am in cahoots with. First it is Avi, then Bones and Aye, now Luissa. 

You can't pin down a team because there isn't one. I am working with everyone who is not scum.

My ideas for the next couple days:

-Those who haven't voted, vote and let us know why

-If you did an overnight action, drop some clues

-Those who haven't, give us your reads

Other ideas:

-Review votes and reasons for them over the course of the game

-Look for trends and behavior

-Look for anything out of the ordinary

-Ask questions

-Leave your observations

Any other ideas are more than welcome.

I'm going to go enjoy my weekend.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you - What's your theme role? This can be very vital information, I'll tell you why after everyone answers.
> 
> I'm the Town tailor/seamstress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am a farmer which is why I dropped that plowing, reaping, and sewing into my vote for dblack.  It is kind of hard to believe nobody not a PR seemed to pick up on Avatar's "for the children" stuff but I still have a few pages to read still, so I could be mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several of us figured out he was the town teacher based not only on his for the children comments, but also his teaching the adults comments. To some of us, the for the children comments were one of many that made him look innocent but then we were told the themed roles weren't really part of the game and everyone got one.
Click to expand...


Right.  Fact is it was just luck anyone thought he was town...good luck but still luck ....except for scum

Running with the fact some got lucky is not logical.  The very reason some believed him is the reason others did not.   I'm still relatively suspicious of everyone who defended him too hard, except you Wolfsister.  I believe you believe what you're saying even though it doesn't make sense to me


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am a farmer which is why I dropped that plowing, reaping, and sewing into my vote for dblack.  It is kind of hard to believe nobody not a PR seemed to pick up on Avatar's "for the children" stuff but I still have a few pages to read still, so I could be mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of us figured out he was the town teacher based not only on his for the children comments, but also his teaching the adults comments. To some of us, the for the children comments were one of many that made him look innocent but then we were told the themed roles weren't really part of the game and everyone got one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  Fact is it was just luck anyone thought he was town...good luck but still luck ....except for scum
> 
> Running with the fact some got lucky is not logical.  The very reason some believed him is the reason others did not.   I'm still relatively suspicious of everyone who defended him too hard, except you Wolfsister.  I believe you believe what you're saying even though it doesn't make sense to me
Click to expand...


Well present company excepted 

It is funny--when I was reading threads I was like "That Ropey is more and more suspicious to me" and then I realized that is me now.  I guess that is how this game plays with our paranoia  

BTW Who the hell is Luisa or however one spells that name?  For some reason I see that name come up but I literally have no notes on them.


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> Sorry guys. Things kind of went haywire at work this week, and I gotta put in a weekend overhaul of a web deployment. I'll either have it resolved by Monday or Tuesday, or I'll be fired. In which case being lynched will be the least of my concerns.
> 
> Wake indicated no announcement was necessary on my part, but in the interest of avoiding Avi's fate, I thought a comment was warranted.
> 
> I'll keep my vote on Rosie. Her confusion over the power roles on day 1 is the only thing I've seen that looked like an actual slip. That's not much, but everything else I've seen is weak speculation or vague hunches. Also, the virulent fighting between the two factions over her and Avi on day 1 suggests that it was one or the other of them. Seems unlikely both were town. I should be able to check back in Monday and see if anyone has a better suggestion.
> 
> I'd suggest more consideration of the null-op on night 1. The power role people should be able to glean something important from that. How to communicate that info is the trick I suppose.
> 
> FWIW, the color role I was assigned was "businessman" , a local real estate developer.



You mean rebooting doesn't work any better for you tech geeks than it does for you guys to charge is $35 to tell us "Reboot and if that doesn't work, reinstall the software"?

BTW, what you think is "confusion", I think may be a clue to something else so you should go back and look at the with fresh eyes if you get the chance.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several of us figured out he was the town teacher based not only on his for the children comments, but also his teaching the adults comments. To some of us, the for the children comments were one of many that made him look innocent but then we were told the themed roles weren't really part of the game and everyone got one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Fact is it was just luck anyone thought he was town...good luck but still luck ....except for scum
> 
> Running with the fact some got lucky is not logical.  The very reason some believed him is the reason others did not.   I'm still relatively suspicious of everyone who defended him too hard, except you Wolfsister.  I believe you believe what you're saying even though it doesn't make sense to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well present company excepted
> 
> It is funny--when I was reading threads I was like "That Ropey is more and more suspicious to me" and then I realized that is me now.  I guess that is how this game plays with our paranoia
> 
> BTW Who the hell is Luisa or however one spells that name?  For some reason I see that name come up but I literally have no notes on them.
Click to expand...


She replaced Cafe.  She's the quiet type













In this game only


----------



## RosieS

My reads:

If one or two votes for Avatar were scum, the same goes with the votes for me.

I am seriously bugged by Wolfsister's lie and hypocrisy. She said over and over (dead horse,) that she would be the  hammer vote for Avatar if it came to that. When it did come to that, she got wishy washy.

Then got all wigged out when MeBelle actually DID hammer Avatar. She said she would and then gets prissy because MeBelle did what Wolfsister lied about doing. Hypocrite much?

Why also be mad about MeBelle switching her vote after the fact? We are not supposed to be talking in the background. Why the expectation that MeBelle would lynch me and not Avatar? Why expect that unless there is background illicit info?

Wolfsister is also full of noise like Avatar. Posting with a lack of info and making a dead horse of me Why?
She did not share her flavor but demanded everyone else spit out their info or be suspect if quiet.

Revealing details about yourself moves the game forward and is not any kind of reason for beating a dead horse nor putting out reams of distracting noise!

She is my main Scum suspect because she is doing what was planned and is not giving it up no matter what. Just what  a Scum roleblocker or  a Goon is expected to do.

dblack jumped so fast on the wagon to lynch me but was all contemplative about Avatar. A sign of Scum frustration over no-one dying at nite, to be sure.

Same for Manifold wanting to be the hammer when the votes were not there.

Both are highly suspect.as Mafia.

Bones doesn't much care. She will be as nasty as she wants to be. And wrong about everyone she is rude to.

Those with appropriate reactions to the crapload of accusations and cistractive noise being thrown out are Luissa , MeBelle, Grandma (both wrongly accused by Bones,) Mertex and R.D.

Aye is a Facebook poster. She pokes and pokes and then throws up accusations on her Wall. BFD.

Shaitra and especially Sameech are interested in Town progress, carefully. They are the most righteous Town there is this time.

Submitted for your contemplative consideration. Hope you are enjoying a gourmet sandwich while mulling it all over.

TYVM!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several of us figured out he was the town teacher based not only on his for the children comments, but also his teaching the adults comments. To some of us, the for the children comments were one of many that made him look innocent but then we were told the themed roles weren't really part of the game and everyone got one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Fact is it was just luck anyone thought he was town...good luck but still luck ....except for scum
> 
> Running with the fact some got lucky is not logical.  The very reason some believed him is the reason others did not.   I'm still relatively suspicious of everyone who defended him too hard, except you Wolfsister.  I believe you believe what you're saying even though it doesn't make sense to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well present company excepted
> 
> It is funny--when I was reading threads I was like "That Ropey is more and more suspicious to me" and then I realized that is me now.  I guess that is how this game plays with our paranoia
> 
> BTW Who the hell is Luisa or however one spells that name?  For some reason I see that name come up but I literally have no notes on them.
Click to expand...


Luissa is a replacement player for Cafe au Lait who signed up but did not play. She isn't posting much but is pithy when she does.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's defensive and seems to be antagonizing others. I have noticed that the whole game. It is not her normal personality. Something is up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you would get defensive if someone accused you of something that you knew wasn't true, wouldn't you?
> 
> I've posted all my posts where I mentioned Luissa, and it shows, contrary to what she is saying (that I came after her when she first joined up), that I was actually defending her.
> *You *were the one that came after her, so no wonder you are jumping in and agreeing with her.
> 
> Are you two working together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to decide who I am in cahoots with. First it is Avi, then Bones and Aye, now Luissa.
Click to expand...

I wish I could figure it out, it's not that easy.



> You can't pin down a team because there isn't one. I am working with everyone who is not scum.


You don't know that they are not scum unless you are scum yourself.  We all think we know, but the reality is we're going with our gut feelings and Scum is good at making us feel safe with them.



> My ideas for the next couple days:
> 
> -Those who haven't voted, vote and let us know why
> 
> -If you did an overnight action, drop some clues
> 
> -Those who haven't, give us your reads
> 
> Other ideas:
> 
> -Review votes and reasons for them over the course of the game
> 
> -Look for trends and behavior
> 
> -Look for anything out of the ordinary
> 
> -Ask questions
> 
> -Leave your observations
> 
> Any other ideas are more than welcome.
> 
> I'm going to go enjoy my weekend.



Me too....

But, I just wanted everyone to know that I have not lied.  Luissa got herself in a spot because she claimed that I came after her from the very first.  My posts show the opposite, that certainly is something to question.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa is posting elsewhere. She's hardly contributed.
> 
> 
> 
> Is she playing this game or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake @ her to start yesterday. I wonder if she even sees these on her phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.
Click to expand...


Here's another thing I want to point out.  Notice Wolfsister is coming hard at Luissa for not "contributing" - asking if she is playing the game or not.

Notice Luissa's answer to her, "I have been reading - I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on." 

She hardly gets ruffled over Wolfsister's accusation.  Her response is friendly and explnatory.  

Yet when I merely suggested that Luissa could have been one of the two other votes for Avatar (meaning scum), she gets her panties all in a wad and comes after me.  

Then Wolfsister, who cast the first vote against Luissa and kept accusing her of not playing the game, all of a sudden turns friendly with Luissa and agrees with her about me, claiming I am being defensive and I am antagonizing everyone.  I would think that Wolfsister's comments about Luissa would be pretty antagonizing, unless Luissa is in cahoots with Wolfsister, so it doesn't mean anything?

Just thinks to consider.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa is posting elsewhere. She's hardly contributed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she playing this game or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake @ her to start yesterday. I wonder if she even sees these on her phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another thing I want to point out.  Notice Wolfsister is coming hard at Luissa for not "contributing" - asking if she is playing the game or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Luissa's answer to her, "I have been reading - I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on."
> 
> 
> 
> She hardly gets ruffled over Wolfsister's accusation.  Her response is friendly and explnatory.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when I merely suggested that Luissa could have been one of the two other votes for Avatar (meaning scum), she gets her panties all in a wad and comes after me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Wolfsister, who cast the first vote against Luissa and kept accusing her of not playing the game, all of a sudden turns friendly with Luissa and agrees with her about me, claiming I am being defensive and I am antagonizing everyone.  I would think that Wolfsister's comments about Luissa would be pretty antagonizing, unless Luissa is in cahoots with Wolfsister, so it doesn't mean anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinks to consider.
Click to expand...



It's your defensiveness. 
And I didn't get mad at you or come at you. It's your dramatics that made me suspect you.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you would get defensive if someone accused you of something that you knew wasn't true, wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted all my posts where I mentioned Luissa, and it shows, contrary to what she is saying (that I came after her when she first joined up), that I was actually defending her.
> 
> *You *were the one that came after her, so no wonder you are jumping in and agreeing with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you two working together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to decide who I am in cahoots with. First it is Avi, then Bones and Aye, now Luissa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I could figure it out, it's not that easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't pin down a team because there isn't one. I am working with everyone who is not scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that they are not scum unless you are scum yourself.  We all think we know, but the reality is we're going with our gut feelings and Scum is good at making us feel safe with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ideas for the next couple days:
> 
> 
> 
> -Those who haven't voted, vote and let us know why
> 
> 
> 
> -If you did an overnight action, drop some clues
> 
> 
> 
> -Those who haven't, give us your reads
> 
> 
> 
> Other ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> -Review votes and reasons for them over the course of the game
> 
> 
> 
> -Look for trends and behavior
> 
> 
> 
> -Look for anything out of the ordinary
> 
> 
> 
> -Ask questions
> 
> 
> 
> -Leave your observations
> 
> 
> 
> Any other ideas are more than welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go enjoy my weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too....
> 
> 
> 
> But, I just wanted everyone to know that I have not lied.  Luissa got herself in a spot because she claimed that I came after her from the very first.  My posts show the opposite, that certainly is something to question.
Click to expand...



Dude, chill.


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Fact is it was just luck anyone thought he was town...good luck but still luck ....except for scum
> 
> 
> 
> Running with the fact some got lucky is not logical.  The very reason some believed him is the reason others did not.   I'm still relatively suspicious of everyone who defended him too hard, except you Wolfsister.  I believe you believe what you're saying even though it doesn't make sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well present company excepted
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny--when I was reading threads I was like "That Ropey is more and more suspicious to me" and then I realized that is me now.  I guess that is how this game plays with our paranoia
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Who the hell is Luisa or however one spells that name?  For some reason I see that name come up but I literally have no notes on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She replaced Cafe.  She's the quiet type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this game only
Click to expand...



You guys are paranoid. 

I guess I could not bother to learn the game and just spew non sense page after page.... Or I can read and figure it out. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Luissa

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several of us figured out he was the town teacher based not only on his for the children comments, but also his teaching the adults comments. To some of us, the for the children comments were one of many that made him look innocent but then we were told the themed roles weren't really part of the game and everyone got one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Fact is it was just luck anyone thought he was town...good luck but still luck ....except for scum
> 
> 
> 
> Running with the fact some got lucky is not logical.  The very reason some believed him is the reason others did not.   I'm still relatively suspicious of everyone who defended him too hard, except you Wolfsister.  I believe you believe what you're saying even though it doesn't make sense to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well present company excepted
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny--when I was reading threads I was like "That Ropey is more and more suspicious to me" and then I realized that is me now.  I guess that is how this game plays with our paranoia
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Who the hell is Luisa or however one spells that name?  For some reason I see that name come up but I literally have no notes on them.
Click to expand...



It's Luissa. It's German.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa is posting elsewhere. She's hardly contributed.
> 
> 
> 
> Is she playing this game or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake @ her to start yesterday. I wonder if she even sees these on her phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's another thing I want to point out.  Notice Wolfsister is coming hard at Luissa for not "contributing" - asking if she is playing the game or not.
> 
> Notice Luissa's answer to her, "I have been reading - I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on."
> 
> She hardly gets ruffled over Wolfsister's accusation.  Her response is friendly and explnatory.
> 
> Yet when I merely suggested that Luissa could have been one of the two other votes for Avatar (meaning scum), she gets her panties all in a wad and comes after me.
> 
> Then Wolfsister, who cast the first vote against Luissa and kept accusing her of not playing the game, all of a sudden turns friendly with Luissa and agrees with her about me, claiming I am being defensive and I am antagonizing everyone.  I would think that Wolfsister's comments about Luissa would be pretty antagonizing, unless Luissa is in cahoots with Wolfsister, so it doesn't mean anything?
> 
> Just thinks to consider.
Click to expand...


Well, I agree'd with a comment she made about you being defensive and antagonizing people.

Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another thing I want to point out.  Notice Wolfsister is coming hard at Luissa for not "contributing" - asking if she is playing the game or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Luissa's answer to her, "I have been reading - I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on."
> 
> 
> 
> She hardly gets ruffled over Wolfsister's accusation.  Her response is friendly and explnatory.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when I merely suggested that Luissa could have been one of the two other votes for Avatar (meaning scum), she gets her panties all in a wad and comes after me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Wolfsister, who cast the first vote against Luissa and kept accusing her of not playing the game, all of a sudden turns friendly with Luissa and agrees with her about me, claiming I am being defensive and I am antagonizing everyone.  I would think that Wolfsister's comments about Luissa would be pretty antagonizing, unless Luissa is in cahoots with Wolfsister, so it doesn't mean anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinks to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's your defensiveness.
> And I didn't get mad at you or come at you. It's your dramatics that made me suspect you.
Click to expand...


Everyone who gets accused gets defensive.  Many said that about Rosie when she was defending herself.  I'm just amazed that you think I'm dramatic when I merely suggested that you might be scum, but Wolfsister can downright vote for you and then harass you for not participating, and you just answer very friendly back.  It does seem rather suspicious.


----------



## Luissa

And no offense Wolf and others. It's like some of you expected me to come in and know what I was doing and have instant strategy. Thanks for the credit, but I am really not that on top of things.  

For one, I still don't get what I  suppose to do in regards to my profession. Give clues? Reveal it?


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another thing I want to point out.  Notice Wolfsister is coming hard at Luissa for not "contributing" - asking if she is playing the game or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Luissa's answer to her, "I have been reading - I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She hardly gets ruffled over Wolfsister's accusation.  Her response is friendly and explnatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when I merely suggested that Luissa could have been one of the two other votes for Avatar (meaning scum), she gets her panties all in a wad and comes after me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Wolfsister, who cast the first vote against Luissa and kept accusing her of not playing the game, all of a sudden turns friendly with Luissa and agrees with her about me, claiming I am being defensive and I am antagonizing everyone.  I would think that Wolfsister's comments about Luissa would be pretty antagonizing, unless Luissa is in cahoots with Wolfsister, so it doesn't mean anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinks to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your defensiveness.
> 
> And I didn't get mad at you or come at you. It's your dramatics that made me suspect you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who gets accused gets defensive.  Many said that about Rosie when she was defending herself.  I'm just amazed that you think I'm dramatic when I merely suggested that you might be scum, but Wolfsister can downright vote for you and then harass you for not participating, and you just answer very friendly back.  It does seem rather suspicious.
Click to expand...



Wolf said it and moved on, you dwell on it.
The only unfriendly thing I have done to you, is vote for you.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another thing I want to point out.  Notice Wolfsister is coming hard at Luissa for not "contributing" - asking if she is playing the game or not.
> 
> Notice Luissa's answer to her, "I have been reading - I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on."
> 
> She hardly gets ruffled over Wolfsister's accusation.  Her response is friendly and explnatory.
> 
> Yet when I merely suggested that Luissa could have been one of the two other votes for Avatar (meaning scum), she gets her panties all in a wad and comes after me.
> 
> Then Wolfsister, who cast the first vote against Luissa and kept accusing her of not playing the game, all of a sudden turns friendly with Luissa and agrees with her about me, claiming I am being defensive and I am antagonizing everyone.  I would think that Wolfsister's comments about Luissa would be pretty antagonizing, unless Luissa is in cahoots with Wolfsister, so it doesn't mean anything?
> 
> Just thinks to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree'd with a comment she made about you being defensive and antagonizing people.
> 
> Gee, I wonder why?
Click to expand...


She said I was defensive, you said I was antagonizing people, yet you were coming hard on her, voting for her and then nagging at her lack of enthusiasm in the game and yet, she merely shrugs it off....it does look rather suspicious.

I wonder why?


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another thing I want to point out.  Notice Wolfsister is coming hard at Luissa for not "contributing" - asking if she is playing the game or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Luissa's answer to her, "I have been reading - I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on."
> 
> 
> 
> She hardly gets ruffled over Wolfsister's accusation.  Her response is friendly and explnatory.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when I merely suggested that Luissa could have been one of the two other votes for Avatar (meaning scum), she gets her panties all in a wad and comes after me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Wolfsister, who cast the first vote against Luissa and kept accusing her of not playing the game, all of a sudden turns friendly with Luissa and agrees with her about me, claiming I am being defensive and I am antagonizing everyone.  I would think that Wolfsister's comments about Luissa would be pretty antagonizing, unless Luissa is in cahoots with Wolfsister, so it doesn't mean anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinks to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree'd with a comment she made about you being defensive and antagonizing people.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said I was defensive, you said I was antagonizing people, yet you were coming hard on her, voting for her and then nagging at her lack of enthusiasm in the game and yet, she merely shrugs it off....it does look rather suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why?
Click to expand...



I actually never even saw those posts. Plus I don't see the point in getting dramatic like you. 
Another reason why I am okay with voting for you.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your defensiveness.
> 
> And I didn't get mad at you or come at you. It's your dramatics that made me suspect you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who gets accused gets defensive.  Many said that about Rosie when she was defending herself.  I'm just amazed that you think I'm dramatic when I merely suggested that you might be scum, but Wolfsister can downright vote for you and then harass you for not participating, and you just answer very friendly back.  It does seem rather suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf said it and moved on, you dwell on it.
> The only unfriendly thing I have done to you, is vote for you.
Click to expand...


Now you're defending her.....hmmmmm, the only unfriendly thing I have done to you is point out the veryr different reaction from you to my vague accusation versus her hard vote for you and many derogatory comments regarding your lack of enthusiasm for the game.....even more revealing.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree'd with a comment she made about you being defensive and antagonizing people.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said I was defensive, you said I was antagonizing people, yet you were coming hard on her, voting for her and then nagging at her lack of enthusiasm in the game and yet, she merely shrugs it off....it does look rather suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually never even saw those posts. Plus I don't see the point in getting dramatic like you.
> Another reason why I am okay with voting for you.
Click to expand...


Sure you didn't, but you saw posts from me coming after you that weren't even there?

Very telling, I must say.  I only hope that other Townies are able to pick up on this little turn of events.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said I was defensive, you said I was antagonizing people, yet you were coming hard on her, voting for her and then nagging at her lack of enthusiasm in the game and yet, she merely shrugs it off....it does look rather suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually never even saw those posts. Plus I don't see the point in getting dramatic like you.
> 
> Another reason why I am okay with voting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you didn't, but you saw posts from me coming after you that weren't even there?
> 
> 
> 
> Very telling, I must say.  I only hope that other Townies are able to pick up on this little turn of events.
Click to expand...



You are giving me way too much credit. Lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> My reads:
> 
> If one or two votes for Avatar were scum, the same goes with the votes for me.
> 
> I am seriously bugged by Wolfsister's lie and hypocrisy. She said over and over (dead horse,) that she would be the  hammer vote for Avatar if it came to that. When it did come to that, she got wishy washy.
> 
> Then got all wigged out when MeBelle actually DID hammer Avatar. She said she would and then gets prissy because MeBelle did what Wolfsister lied about doing. Hypocrite much?
> 
> Why also be mad about MeBelle switching her vote after the fact? We are not supposed to be talking in the background. Why the expectation that MeBelle would lynch me and not Avatar? Why expect that unless there is background illicit info?
> 
> Wolfsister is also full of noise like Avatar. Posting with a lack of info and making a dead horse of me Why?
> She did not share her flavor but demanded everyone else spit out their info or be suspect if quiet.
> 
> Revealing details about yourself moves the game forward and is not any kind of reason for beating a dead horse nor putting out reams of distracting noise!
> 
> She is my main Scum suspect because she is doing what was planned and is not giving it up no matter what. Just what  a Scum roleblocker or  a Goon is expected to do.



Holy crap!! Why haven't you voted for me yet? That's some damning evidence right there.



Let me narrow this down. I talk too much and didn't want to do Avi in. And something about not revealing enough even though I've given reads lists, voted for folks, given my observations, and commented on others observations. Also I've given ideas how to proceed but o.k. I talk too much but need to talk more. Gotcha.

You do realize talking is how this game is played right? Wake mentioned that in competitive mafia games, it isn't unusual for Day 1 to go 3 or 4,000 posts and sometimes games can go for months. I don't know how you get anywhere without talking. But go ahead and do the talkers in and see where that gets you.

Nope, I did not want to hammer Avi. Yes, I wanted him in the game. No, I did not like Ropey and mebelle playing around with votes at the end and yep, it irritated me mebelle hammered and then tried to take it back. This is all true. If it was you, I would of had no problem casting the hammer vote. Make of it what you will.

If you think I'm guilty, then you should vote for me.


----------



## RosieS

*Vote: Wolfsister*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Luissa

This reminds me of when I was a mod. I kind of sat back and didn't do a whole lot, but I was accused of conspiring against right wingers. When in reality, I was just reading had not taking any action.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads:
> 
> If one or two votes for Avatar were scum, the same goes with the votes for me.
> 
> I am seriously bugged by Wolfsister's lie and hypocrisy. She said over and over (dead horse,) that she would be the  hammer vote for Avatar if it came to that. When it did come to that, she got wishy washy.
> 
> Then got all wigged out when MeBelle actually DID hammer Avatar. She said she would and then gets prissy because MeBelle did what Wolfsister lied about doing. Hypocrite much?
> 
> Why also be mad about MeBelle switching her vote after the fact? We are not supposed to be talking in the background. Why the expectation that MeBelle would lynch me and not Avatar? Why expect that unless there is background illicit info?
> 
> Wolfsister is also full of noise like Avatar. Posting with a lack of info and making a dead horse of me Why?
> She did not share her flavor but demanded everyone else spit out their info or be suspect if quiet.
> 
> Revealing details about yourself moves the game forward and is not any kind of reason for beating a dead horse nor putting out reams of distracting noise!
> 
> She is my main Scum suspect because she is doing what was planned and is not giving it up no matter what. Just what  a Scum roleblocker or  a Goon is expected to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!! Why haven't you voted for me yet? That's some damning evidence right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me narrow this down. I talk too much and didn't want to do Avi in. And something about not revealing enough even though I've given reads lists, voted for folks, given my observations, and commented on others observations. Also I've given ideas how to proceed but o.k. I talk too much but need to talk more. Gotcha.
> 
> You do realize talking is how this game is played right? Wake mentioned that in competitive mafia games, it isn't unusual for Day 1 to go 3 or 4,000 posts and sometimes games can go for months. I don't know how you get anywhere without talking. But go ahead and do the talkers in and see where that gets you.
> 
> Nope, I did not want to hammer Avi. Yes, I wanted him in the game. No, I did not like Ropey and mebelle playing around with votes at the end and yep, it irritated me mebelle hammered and then tried to take it back. This is all true. If it was you, I would of had no problem casting the hammer vote. Make of it what you will.
> 
> If you think I'm guilty, then you should vote for me.
Click to expand...



Who's getting defensive, now?


----------



## Grandma

The reason I wanted everyone to reveal their theme roles is because Avatar screwed up so badly with his.

I can't remember who, someone thought he was the town priest, someone else thought he was a community organizer, I thought his theme role was running the local orphanage, finally somebody guessed he was a teacher. At no point did he jump in to clarify any of the guesses. Had he said "I'm the teacher!" then maybe I would not have voted for him. But his hedging about it made him seem scummy to me.

There's a bit of confusion I need to check. Back in a few.


----------



## Shaitra

For what it's worth, my read on Wolfsister is solid town.  But that doesn't mean I won't go back and look at posts to see if I've missed something.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> *Vote: Wolfsister*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Good, this is exactly what I expected from you. 

On Day 1 you said I was townie repeatedly. Then when I questioned you, you told me I was stooid noob and if I didn't turn away from you, you would go after me. I have been pushing hard for you.

Now, you did exactly what you said you would do. You lived up to your threat. 

Just like a mafia member would do.

Took you long enough.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, this is exactly what I expected from you.
> 
> On Day 1 you said I was townie repeatedly. Then when I questioned you, you told me I was stooid noob and if I didn't turn away from you, you would go after me. I have been pushing hard for you.
> 
> Now, you did exactly what you said you would do. You lived up to your threat.
> 
> Just like a mafia member would do.
> 
> Took you long enough.
Click to expand...


Wolfsister said she would hammer Avatar if the vote came to that , which was a lie, and then made beating a dead horse outta MeBelle (for making the hammer vote) annother new hobby.

Rosie said that Wolfsister needed to check herself before she wrecked iherself or Rosie would vote to take Wolfsister, the noisy, feckless n00b, out.

Everyone can spot the lying hypocrite.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> The role PM for the GF in the first post says "....which one of you will be performing the kill," so scum could just as easily have been the one jailed if that was done by the jailer. Still hard to be too certain how the night went down at this point.



Going over the thread this keeps bugging me.

Where does it say that in the thread?   

Sounds like the role pm you got.


----------



## sameech

Luissa said:


> And no offense Wolf and others. It's like some of you expected me to come in and know what I was doing and have instant strategy. Thanks for the credit, but I am really not that on top of things.
> 
> For one, I still don't get what I  suppose to do in regards to my profession. Give clues? Reveal it?



Fair enough.  You should not reveal your role if you are one of the power role townies (Cop, Doc, Jailer, Body Guard).  If you are scum you most definitely would be helpful in letting us know your role 

It probably isn't necessary unless someone else claims the same role as you, and then you should do it ASAP so we can assess which one of you is telling the truth (scum fake claim sometimes--as in often--and sometimes screw up by claiming a role occupied by someone else).

If this is your first game, you are not going to figure it out well.  If you have questions, just ask them.  If you are confused about an aspect of the game, just ask. etc etc etc.  It usually takes a game or two for people to get the hang of it enough as to that they are not spending most of their time kicking themselves for joining or trying to find a way out without being a quitter.

I dropped clues to by role and then outed myself quite simply because I don't mind being a sacrificial lamb for town.  Starting mid-game makes it harder to get into the swing.  

As a word of caution, if everybody tells what their job is, we will be telling scum who the town PR's are unless they have safe fake claims provided or can come up with something rndom nobody else has claimed that is believable.  Town Ornithologist probably would be safe that nobody else has, but questionable if that is a _real_ role.  Scum already know who they are, so they are going to look for stuff like that.  I sort of question the motives of the person who asked everybody to reveal that info.  It is a pro-scum move.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, this is exactly what I expected from you.
> 
> On Day 1 you said I was townie repeatedly. Then when I questioned you, you told me I was stooid noob and if I didn't turn away from you, you would go after me. I have been pushing hard for you.
> 
> Now, you did exactly what you said you would do. You lived up to your threat.
> 
> Just like a mafia member would do.
> 
> Took you long enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister said she would hammer Avatar if the vote came to that , which was a lie, and then made beating a dead horse outta MeBelle (for making the hammer vote) annother new hobby.
> 
> Rosie said that Wolfsister needed to check herself before she wrecked iherself or Rosie would vote to take Wolfsister, the noisy, feckless n00b, out.
> 
> Everyone can spot the lying hypocrite.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


And now, everyone can spot the person who goes after someone who she swears is a townie after calling her a stoopid newb and threatening her with coming after her if she didn't turn away from her.

The threatening mobster living up to her threat and going for revenge.

And what lie is that again? I said I would hammer if it came down to a no-lynch situation. I asked for consensus before doing so. Hello? That's what we agree'd to. No hammering without consensus. Only one person had weighed in. There was still time before deadline.  I never got a chance to hammer because mebelle comes along and hammers and doesn't even realize she did it. There was no lie but if that's the best you got, go for it. You are grasping at straws to get rid of your biggest threat. I can see right through you.

Thanks for coming back to the game after you stormed off for getting a few votes. Glad to see you playing again. Keep showing us who you are.


----------



## sameech

r.d. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> the role pm for the gf in the first post says "....which one of you will be performing the kill," so scum could just as easily have been the one jailed if that was done by the jailer. Still hard to be too certain how the night went down at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going over the thread this keeps bugging me.
> 
> Where does it say that in the thread?
> 
> Sounds like the role pm you got.
Click to expand...




			
				role pm said:
			
		

> you are a mafia godfather with your minions, [user]name[/user] (mafia goon), and [user]name[/user] (mafia roleblocker).
> 
> abilities
> 
> during the day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> the mafia godfather, when investigated by the town cop, will always give a result of "innocent." *you send your minions to do your dirty work*.
> as a team, the mafia may kill one player per night by posting on the mafia qt or by sending me a pm with your target* and which one of you will be performing the kill.*
> you may talk to your partner during the night at this quicktopic thread.
> 
> win condition
> 
> you win when the town is eliminated and at least one mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> if you have any questions or comments, feel free to pm me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this pm with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.


[/quote]


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> The role PM for the GF in the first post says "....which one of you will be performing the kill," so scum could just as easily have been the one jailed if that was done by the jailer. Still hard to be too certain how the night went down at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going over the thread this keeps bugging me.
> 
> Where does it say that in the thread?
> 
> Sounds like the role pm you got.
Click to expand...


I sort of messed up the quotes in my response above.  The role PM's were posted by Wake (Post #3 I think--I should know since I was just there but it slipped my mind to look at the number)


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> r.d. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> the role pm for the gf in the first post says "....which one of you will be performing the kill," so scum could just as easily have been the one jailed if that was done by the jailer. Still hard to be too certain how the night went down at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going over the thread this keeps bugging me.
> 
> Where does it say that in the thread?
> 
> Sounds like the role pm you got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> role pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a mafia godfather with your minions, [user]name[/user] (mafia goon), and [user]name[/user] (mafia roleblocker).
> 
> abilities
> 
> during the day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> the mafia godfather, when investigated by the town cop, will always give a result of "innocent." *you send your minions to do your dirty work*.
> as a team, the mafia may kill one player per night by posting on the mafia qt or by sending me a pm with your target* and which one of you will be performing the kill.*
> you may talk to your partner during the night at this quicktopic thread.
> 
> win condition
> 
> you win when the town is eliminated and at least one mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> if you have any questions or comments, feel free to pm me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this pm with your role name and win condition. The game thread is here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

  I've got to go to bed,  got no sleep lat night  oops


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, this is exactly what I expected from you.
> 
> On Day 1 you said I was townie repeatedly. Then when I questioned you, you told me I was stooid noob and if I didn't turn away from you, you would go after me. I have been pushing hard for you.
> 
> Now, you did exactly what you said you would do. You lived up to your threat.
> 
> Just like a mafia member would do.
> 
> Took you long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister said she would hammer Avatar if the vote came to that , which was a lie, and then made beating a dead horse outta MeBelle (for making the hammer vote) annother new hobby.
> 
> Rosie said that Wolfsister needed to check herself before she wrecked iherself or Rosie would vote to take Wolfsister, the noisy, feckless n00b, out.
> 
> Everyone can spot the lying hypocrite.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now, everyone can spot the person who goes after someone who she swears is a townie after calling her a stoopid newb and threatening her with coming after her if she didn't turn away from her.
> 
> The threatening mobster living up to her threat and going for revenge.
> 
> And what lie is that again? I said I would hammer if it came down to a no-lynch situation. I asked for consensus before doing so. Hello? That's what we agree'd to. No hammering without consensus. Only one person had weighed in. There was still time before deadline.  I never got a chance to hammer because mebelle comes along and hammers and doesn't even realize she did it. There was no lie but if that's the best you got, go for it. You are grasping at straws to get rid of your biggest threat. I can see right through you.
> 
> Thanks for coming back to the game after you stormed off for getting a few votes. Glad to see you playing again. Keep showing us who you are.
Click to expand...


One provided a guideline for strategy.

Another repeats herself _ad nauseum_. Attempting to cover her tracks with distracting noise.

One contributes good info concisely; another babbles on a pretending she knows things.

She very well could: who the other Scum are.

Nothing to change my vote and solid reasons for others to join me in my vote.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister said she would hammer Avatar if the vote came to that , which was a lie, and then made beating a dead horse outta MeBelle (for making the hammer vote) annother new hobby.
> 
> Rosie said that Wolfsister needed to check herself before she wrecked iherself or Rosie would vote to take Wolfsister, the noisy, feckless n00b, out.
> 
> Everyone can spot the lying hypocrite.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, everyone can spot the person who goes after someone who she swears is a townie after calling her a stoopid newb and threatening her with coming after her if she didn't turn away from her.
> 
> The threatening mobster living up to her threat and going for revenge.
> 
> And what lie is that again? I said I would hammer if it came down to a no-lynch situation. I asked for consensus before doing so. Hello? That's what we agree'd to. No hammering without consensus. Only one person had weighed in. There was still time before deadline.  I never got a chance to hammer because mebelle comes along and hammers and doesn't even realize she did it. There was no lie but if that's the best you got, go for it. You are grasping at straws to get rid of your biggest threat. I can see right through you.
> 
> Thanks for coming back to the game after you stormed off for getting a few votes. Glad to see you playing again. Keep showing us who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One provided a guideline for strategy.
> 
> Another repeats herself _ad nauseum_. Attempting to cover her tracks with distracting noise.
> 
> One contributes good info concisely; another babbles on a pretending she knows things.
> 
> She very well could: who the other Scum are.
> 
> Nothing to change my vote and solid reasons for others to join me in my vote.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Yes, after you threatened a townie and stormed off when you weren't getting your way. If you aren't scum, you aren't a team player either. You think far too highly of yourself and have an ego to boot.

Keep showing us who you are. 

I'll keep repeating my reasoning for things when I feel the need and I think it will help folks keep track of where I stand.

Keep grasping.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now, everyone can spot the person who goes after someone who she swears is a townie after calling her a stoopid newb and threatening her with coming after her if she didn't turn away from her.
> 
> The threatening mobster living up to her threat and going for revenge.
> 
> And what lie is that again? I said I would hammer if it came down to a no-lynch situation. I asked for consensus before doing so. Hello? That's what we agree'd to. No hammering without consensus. Only one person had weighed in. There was still time before deadline.  I never got a chance to hammer because mebelle comes along and hammers and doesn't even realize she did it. There was no lie but if that's the best you got, go for it. You are grasping at straws to get rid of your biggest threat. I can see right through you.
> 
> Thanks for coming back to the game after you stormed off for getting a few votes. Glad to see you playing again. Keep showing us who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One provided a guideline for strategy.
> 
> Another repeats herself _ad nauseum_. Attempting to cover her tracks with distracting noise.
> 
> One contributes good info concisely; another babbles on a pretending she knows things.
> 
> She very well could: who the other Scum are.
> 
> Nothing to change my vote and solid reasons for others to join me in my vote.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, after you threatened a townie and stormed off when you weren't getting your way. If you aren't scum, you aren't a team player either. You think far too highly of yourself and have an ego to boot.
> 
> Keep showing us who you are.
> 
> I'll keep repeating my reasoning for things when I feel the need and I think it will help folks keep track of where I stand.
> 
> Keep grasping.
Click to expand...


Keep emoting. When you don't have the facts on your side, blind them with emoting and deafen them with noise.

Accuse and then lie about replies to your accusations. Say what you will do, and then don't.

Exactly as Avatar did as Mafia for the first game. Did he tutor you for this one?

Keep distracting. With more practice you might actually fool people.

Keep accusing without facts. The gallows awaits you; you are making good enemies.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

I saw something in my millionth re-read that I'd missed before.

Rosie accused Avatar of being the cop. This was before she "outed" Ropey as the Town Bodyguard (and I don't think he/Sameech is, btw.)

Why on earth would a townie "out" two other townies?

She was also high on Avatar's list of suspects.

She's not being a team player, and she's not helping much as a self-serving player.


*Vote: Rosie*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I saw something in my millionth re-read that I'd missed before.
> 
> Rosie accused Avatar of being the cop. This was before she "outed" Ropey as the Town Bodyguard (and I don't think he/Sameech is, btw.)
> 
> Why on earth would a townie "out" two other townies?
> 
> She was also high on Avatar's list of suspects.
> 
> She's not being a team player, and she's not helping much as a self-serving player.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*



Not only did she say she thought Ropey was the bodyguard, making him a target, then she said she though Avi was the cop, making him a target.

Then she said she was VT and admitted she wanted to be saved.

WTF is she doing with this except helping scum try to figure out who's who?

This whole move was what made me and Avi question her and got her to threaten someone she said is town.

Then she refused to help until we come up with a plan and is insulting and condescending on top of it.

Then she talks about how she knows more than us for having a short lived game 1 that we didn't have.

Now, she's one away from a hammer.

I say we lynch her. If she's scum, score one for town. If she's town, she's not helping town  and we can learn from her death anyway.

Now that she's this close to a lynch, instead of attacking townies, she should be laying out things that can help us in case she dies soon.


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> I saw something in my millionth re-read that I'd missed before.
> 
> Rosie accused Avatar of being the cop. This was before she "outed" Ropey as the Town Bodyguard (and I don't think he/Sameech is, btw.)
> 
> Why on earth would a townie "out" two other townies?
> 
> She was also high on Avatar's list of suspects.
> 
> She's not being a team player, and she's not helping much as a self-serving player.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*



If you would ask me, I would tell you.

Read again. Avatar said the Town Cop was a HE this time right out of the gate.

Having been a SHE Town Cop I demanded to know how he was sure the Cop was a HE.

HE made a mistake that I pounced on as outing HIMself by eliminating all females from being the Cop this time.

It is there in plain English.

I also said Ropey was not acting scummy, as some immediately accused him of. He impressed me with his writing as being more of the bodyguard kind.

Which made his accuser, Bones, scummy.

There was enuff agreement with that that Ropey fell off the voting list quickly.

I am here- all you have to do is ask me.

Bones is the rude one, Grandma.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> I've got to go to bed,  got no sleep lat night  oops



No problem.  It is a tradeoff when role PM's are posted.  Sometimes they can give clues when a scum poser tries to role claim if they are not available; but sometimes they can be the deciding factor in a bad way if there is any variation between how the mod typed the  win conditions.  I had games that are 2K posts on role PM's and role claims though.

Just to be clear to others, I don't think every town person should reveal their job.  I found Ropey's posts falsely incriminating so I didn't want a PR to waste time on me at any point in the game.  Likewise, if town wants to trim the fat and doesn't want to chance axing a PR, town would not be that damaged by my departure.  Enough people have done it already without a counterclaim to where that should give the PR's something to work with for now that will still leave uncertainty in the scum choices for a night kill, and allow more doors to be opened on Day 3.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something in my millionth re-read that I'd missed before.
> 
> Rosie accused Avatar of being the cop. This was before she "outed" Ropey as the Town Bodyguard (and I don't think he/Sameech is, btw.)
> 
> Why on earth would a townie "out" two other townies?
> 
> She was also high on Avatar's list of suspects.
> 
> She's not being a team player, and she's not helping much as a self-serving player.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did she say she thought Ropey was the bodyguard, making him a target, then she said she though Avi was the cop, making him a target.
> 
> Then she said she was VT and admitted she wanted to be saved.
> 
> WTF is she doing with this except helping scum try to figure out who's who?
> 
> This whole move was what made me and Avi question her and got her to threaten someone she said is town.
> 
> Then she refused to help until we come up with a plan and is insulting and condescending on top of it.
> 
> Then she talks about how she knows more than us for having a short lived game 1 that we didn't have.
> 
> Now, she's one away from a hammer.
> 
> I say we lynch her. If she's scum, score one for town. If she's town, she's not helping town  and we can learn from her death anyway.
> 
> Now that she's this close to a lynch, instead of attacking townies, she should be laying out things that can help us in case she dies soon.
Click to expand...



Exhibit 217 of melting while lacking facts.

So close to me being lynched yet I survived the nite. You think someone might have heeded my request, even tho' I am not power role - which I said also?

Nah, you wouldn't think.......that.

When you want help, often you get it when asking. I asked very early and I did end up  needing  it.

You don't know what I learned from reading the games that Wake offered for us to learn from.

You REALLY don't know.

Those are obvious facts.

Try to find some rather than using illogical plays to emotion.

And I am an optimist. Ain't gonna happen.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something in my millionth re-read that I'd missed before.
> 
> Rosie accused Avatar of being the cop. This was before she "outed" Ropey as the Town Bodyguard (and I don't think he/Sameech is, btw.)
> 
> Why on earth would a townie "out" two other townies?
> 
> She was also high on Avatar's list of suspects.
> 
> She's not being a team player, and she's not helping much as a self-serving player.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would ask me, I would tell you.
> 
> Read again. Avatar said the Town Cop was a HE this time right out of the gate.
> 
> Having been a SHE Town Cop I demanded to know how he was sure the Cop was a HE.
> 
> HE made a mistake that I pounced on as outing HIMself by eliminating all females from being the Cop this time.
> 
> It is there in plain English.
> 
> I also said Ropey was not acting scummy, as some immediately accused him of. He impressed me with his writing as being more of the bodyguard kind.
> 
> Which made his accuser, Bones, scummy.
> 
> There was enuff agreement with that that Ropey fell off the voting list quickly.
> 
> I am here- all you have to do is ask me.
> 
> Bones is the rude one, Grandma.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Avi said he when referring to the cop because he wasn't sure of the gender. You drawing attention to it draws attention to him as possible cop.

You being the FIRST to call Ropey a bodyguard draws attention to him for scum also.


----------



## RosieS

Previous games show that asking for clarification, rather than interpreting snippets yourself - is the winning way.

Misinterpretation without asking the post author to clarify is common to start, but ends with more experience and actively listening to replies one has asked for.

Read the other games- it is very interesting and instructive.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to go to bed,  got no sleep lat night  oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.  It is a tradeoff when role PM's are posted.  Sometimes they can give clues when a scum poser tries to role claim if they are not available; but sometimes they can be the deciding factor in a bad way if there is any variation between how the mod typed the  win conditions.  I had games that are 2K posts on role PM's and role claims though.
> 
> Just to be clear to others, I don't think every town person should reveal their job.  I found Ropey's posts falsely incriminating so I didn't want a PR to waste time on me at any point in the game.  Likewise, if town wants to trim the fat and doesn't want to chance axing a PR, town would not be that damaged by my departure.  Enough people have done it already without a counterclaim to where that should give the PR's something to work with for now that will still leave uncertainty in the scum choices for a night kill, and allow more doors to be opened on Day 3.
Click to expand...


I think too many of us revealing our actual roles is a bad idea. It helps scum narrow down the PR roles. You are doing it for the right reasons. Willing to sacrifice for town if needed. Not asking for a PR to waste their move saving you. There is a difference here. You didn't claim and try to get yourself saved. Rosie was the only one who claimed and she did it too early and for the wrong reasons with no consensus. Too many of us doing this will help PR roles but will also help scum figure out who to kill by process of elimination. There is no need to claim yet. If it comes down to it, I'd be willing to also sacrifice myself in the same way but it isn't necessary yet.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something in my millionth re-read that I'd missed before.
> 
> Rosie accused Avatar of being the cop. This was before she "outed" Ropey as the Town Bodyguard (and I don't think he/Sameech is, btw.)
> 
> Why on earth would a townie "out" two other townies?
> 
> She was also high on Avatar's list of suspects.
> 
> She's not being a team player, and she's not helping much as a self-serving player.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would ask me, I would tell you.
> 
> Read again. Avatar said the Town Cop was a HE this time right out of the gate.
> 
> Having been a SHE Town Cop I demanded to know how he was sure the Cop was a HE.
> 
> HE made a mistake that I pounced on as outing HIMself by eliminating all females from being the Cop this time.
> 
> It is there in plain English.
> 
> I also said Ropey was not acting scummy, as some immediately accused him of. He impressed me with his writing as being more of the bodyguard kind.
> 
> Which made his accuser, Bones, scummy.
> 
> There was enuff agreement with that that Ropey fell off the voting list quickly.
> 
> I am here- all you have to do is ask me.
> 
> Bones is the rude one, Grandma.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi said he when referring to the cop because he wasn't sure of the gender. You drawing attention to it draws attention to him as possible cop.
> 
> You being the FIRST to call Ropey a bodyguard draws attention to him for scum also.
Click to expand...


Avatar drew attention to himself with his gender mistake.

I was the first to draw attention to Ropey being Town. Others saw his writing the same way. He never was in danger and stayed that way.

Those are the facts without emoting over them.

Try it.

Yeah, right.

Noise, noise, noise.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avi said he when referring to the cop because he wasn't sure of the gender. You drawing attention to it draws attention to him as possible cop.
> 
> You being the FIRST to call Ropey a bodyguard draws attention to him for scum also.



Trying to push scum toward a VT for the NK isn't the worst strategy early on (or even later on).  For that matter, outing a PR and then pushing scum toward that PR who can be protected and deny them the night kill isn't the worst idea either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would ask me, I would tell you.
> 
> Read again. Avatar said the Town Cop was a HE this time right out of the gate.
> 
> Having been a SHE Town Cop I demanded to know how he was sure the Cop was a HE.
> 
> HE made a mistake that I pounced on as outing HIMself by eliminating all females from being the Cop this time.
> 
> It is there in plain English.
> 
> I also said Ropey was not acting scummy, as some immediately accused him of. He impressed me with his writing as being more of the bodyguard kind.
> 
> Which made his accuser, Bones, scummy.
> 
> There was enuff agreement with that that Ropey fell off the voting list quickly.
> 
> I am here- all you have to do is ask me.
> 
> Bones is the rude one, Grandma.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi said he when referring to the cop because he wasn't sure of the gender. You drawing attention to it draws attention to him as possible cop.
> 
> You being the FIRST to call Ropey a bodyguard draws attention to him for scum also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avatar drew attention to himself with his gender mistake.
> 
> I was the first to draw attention to Ropey being Town. Others saw his writing the same way. He never was in danger and stayed that way.
> 
> Those are the facts without emoting over them.
> 
> Try it.
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> Noise, noise, noise.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You keep talking about clarifying things and not jumping to conclusions.

You are telling me I'm emoting, lying, and making noise. 

You never asked me for any clarification on anything.

I am going to take your advice and find that link from Wake and look over some actual mafia games when I have time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi said he when referring to the cop because he wasn't sure of the gender. You drawing attention to it draws attention to him as possible cop.
> 
> You being the FIRST to call Ropey a bodyguard draws attention to him for scum also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to push scum toward a VT for the NK isn't the worst strategy early on (or even later on).  For that matter, outing a PR and then pushing scum toward that PR who can be protected and deny them the night kill isn't the worst idea either.
Click to expand...


Right. But do you do it to save yourself if you are VT?

Serious question.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> You keep talking about clarifying things and not jumping to conclusions.
> 
> You are telling me I'm emoting, lying, and making noise.
> 
> You never asked me for any clarification on anything.
> 
> I am going to take your advice and find that link from Wake and look over some actual mafia games when I have time.



If Rosie is one from a lynch, you might want to unvote for her while you do that so nobody comes in with the hammer.  IIRC that is about where she is and I think you have a vote on her, but I might be mistaken as I have been mostly reviewing Day 1 stuff and scanning the most recent couple pages today.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something in my millionth re-read that I'd missed before.
> 
> Rosie accused Avatar of being the cop. This was before she "outed" Ropey as the Town Bodyguard (and I don't think he/Sameech is, btw.)
> 
> Why on earth would a townie "out" two other townies?
> 
> She was also high on Avatar's list of suspects.
> 
> She's not being a team player, and she's not helping much as a self-serving player.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would ask me, I would tell you.
> 
> Read again. Avatar said the Town Cop was a HE this time right out of the gate.
> 
> Having been a SHE Town Cop I demanded to know how he was sure the Cop was a HE.
> 
> HE made a mistake that I pounced on as outing HIMself by eliminating all females from being the Cop this time.
> 
> It is there in plain English.
> 
> I also said Ropey was not acting scummy, as some immediately accused him of. He impressed me with his writing as being more of the bodyguard kind.
> 
> Which made his accuser, Bones, scummy.
> 
> There was enuff agreement with that that Ropey fell off the voting list quickly.
> 
> I am here- all you have to do is ask me.
> 
> Bones is the rude one, Grandma.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


This is a male-oriented society (unfortunately.) Whenever an unknown party is mentioned, the gender automatically is designated "he." That, plus Avi being male didn't raise any red flags with me at all. That Avi wanted to use the cop doesn't - excuse me , _didn't_ suggest that he was the cop. And most cops are men.


 [MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]

Okay, I'll ask: Why on earth did you "out" two townies? How could that possibly be beneficial to the town?


----------



## Grandma

And I have some questions for [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION] :

How did you know Avi was Town?

How do you know Rosie is scum?


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi said he when referring to the cop because he wasn't sure of the gender. You drawing attention to it draws attention to him as possible cop.
> 
> You being the FIRST to call Ropey a bodyguard draws attention to him for scum also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to push scum toward a VT for the NK isn't the worst strategy early on (or even later on).  For that matter, outing a PR and then pushing scum toward that PR who can be protected and deny them the night kill isn't the worst idea either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. But do you do it to save yourself if you are VT?
> 
> Serious question.
Click to expand...


Some do, some don't.  I am not fond of people outing an investigative PR (real or a set up) because it forces the doctor's hand.  I really _hated_ it in a theme game where I was the doctor and an idiot with the most important role outed themselves straight out of the gates on Day 1 and I had to spend the entire game protecting him (so for spite, I also spent the entire game trying to get him lynched because if he were killed at night scum would have gotten his power we assumed but it would be randomly reassigned among town if he were lynched IIRC)


----------



## Grandma

Changed my mind.

*Vote; No vote*


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something in my millionth re-read that I'd missed before.
> 
> Rosie accused Avatar of being the cop. This was before she "outed" Ropey as the Town Bodyguard (and I don't think he/Sameech is, btw.)
> 
> Why on earth would a townie "out" two other townies?
> 
> She was also high on Avatar's list of suspects.
> 
> She's not being a team player, and she's not helping much as a self-serving player.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would ask me, I would tell you.
> 
> Read again. Avatar said the Town Cop was a HE this time right out of the gate.
> 
> Having been a SHE Town Cop I demanded to know how he was sure the Cop was a HE.
> 
> HE made a mistake that I pounced on as outing HIMself by eliminating all females from being the Cop this time.
> 
> It is there in plain English.
> 
> I also said Ropey was not acting scummy, as some immediately accused him of. He impressed me with his writing as being more of the bodyguard kind.
> 
> Which made his accuser, Bones, scummy.
> 
> There was enuff agreement with that that Ropey fell off the voting list quickly.
> 
> I am here- all you have to do is ask me.
> 
> Bones is the rude one, Grandma.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a male-oriented society (unfortunately.) Whenever an unknown party is mentioned, the gender automatically is designated "he." That, plus Avi being male didn't raise any red flags with me at all. That Avi wanted to use the cop doesn't - excuse me , _didn't_ suggest that he was the cop. And most cops are men.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]
> 
> Okay, I'll ask: Why on earth did you "out" two townies? How could that possibly be beneficial to the town?
Click to expand...


I didn't out anyone.

I pointed out that Avatar implied that HE himself was the Cop. He knew full well I had been the Cop before and there is no question that I am a SHE.

I accused him of outing himself by implying the Cop had to be a HE. Obviously that is false, since I had been the Cop previously.

You are excusing his gaffe ex post facto. Which argues against such excuses.

I followed my own advice and directly asked Bones why she was going after Ropey so insistently. I  did not understand it.

Bone's reply lacked specific reasons and was more,about how she disliked him. That is unreasoning.

I read Ropey as being of the Bodyguard type and said so.

Ropey directly said Bones was after him due to happenings on the main board. That was a useful, plain fact.

When he revealed the motive, I knew I got it done right - Ropey was falsely accused.

Asking, and then using the facts, not the emotions, you get returned is one winning tactic in this game.

You can see I did just that. Go re-read for yourself and check these facts.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep talking about clarifying things and not jumping to conclusions.
> 
> You are telling me I'm emoting, lying, and making noise.
> 
> You never asked me for any clarification on anything.
> 
> I am going to take your advice and find that link from Wake and look over some actual mafia games when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rosie is one from a lynch, you might want to unvote for her while you do that so nobody comes in with the hammer.  IIRC that is about where she is and I think you have a vote on her, but I might be mistaken as I have been mostly reviewing Day 1 stuff and scanning the most recent couple pages today.
Click to expand...


Sure, after spending all this time trying to get her lynched, I'd look like a raving lunatic if I switched now. 

*Unvote: RosieS

Vote: no vote*

Looks like Grandma did this too but it does put her at 5 which is two away from a lynch and she's much safer that way.

I'm taking the day tomorrow away from the game. I seriously need a break.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, so I wanted to see the people who voted for Avatar with where those votes are now.

These people lynched Avi: Mertex, RD, Grandma, Rosie, Luissa, dblack, Ropey, Mebelle

In the 2.2 vote count:
Not Voting (3): Grandma, RosieS, Luissa


RosieS (5): strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack
Mebelle60 (2): Shaitra, Mertex
dblack (1): Sameech
strollingbones (1): R.D.
Mertex (1): Mebelle60

Since Wake posted that vote, Grandma, Rosie, and Luissa have all voted.  The count now is:
RosieS (6): strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack, Grandma
Mebelle60 (2): Shaitra, Mertex
dblack (1): Sameech
strollingbones (1): R.D.
Mertex (1): Mebelle60, Luissa
Wolfsister (1): Rosie

I'm not seeing much overlap between Rosie voters and Avi voters.  The only person so far voting for both is dblack.  My question is what does that mean?  If we are using the assumption that at least two scum voted for Avi, the fact that more people haven't voted for Rosie could mean Rosie is scum.  

But what if the scum figured that Avatar would be an easy sell for lynching without the need to vote for him themselves and therefore just let the town do their work for them?  What does everyone else think of this?


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi said he when referring to the cop because he wasn't sure of the gender. You drawing attention to it draws attention to him as possible cop.
> 
> You being the FIRST to call Ropey a bodyguard draws attention to him for scum also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar drew attention to himself with his gender mistake.
> 
> I was the first to draw attention to Ropey being Town. Others saw his writing the same way. He never was in danger and stayed that way.
> 
> Those are the facts without emoting over them.
> 
> Try it.
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> Noise, noise, noise.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep talking about clarifying things and not jumping to conclusions.
> 
> You are telling me I'm emoting, lying, and making noise.
> 
> You never asked me for any clarification on anything.
> 
> I am going to take your advice and find that link from Wake and look over some actual mafia games when I have time.
Click to expand...


Good! Learning from previous players and their successes and mistakes is smart.

What is there to ask you to clarify? Aren't you the one going around pulling teeth, IIRC?

I don't have any questions you could provide facts for. 

Shrug.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

Ok, so Rosie's back to 5 votes since Grandma unvoted while I was putting my post together.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Now that the noise is less, I am not hearing anything.
> 
> I am pretty sure I would know if I were thrown in the brig and so would anyone else.
> 
> If the Doctor did save me last nite, not a hint that I should be grateful or something? Or that another Townie should be?
> 
> I am picking up nothing but silence.
> 
> Pout.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Why should you be saved by the doc? You outed  - or thought you outed, or tried to out - two townies. If you're town, the scum gotta love you. You're the last person they'd target.

We did them a favor by mistakenly killing Avi, so the townies that lynched him are most likely safe as are the scum that voted for him.

You not making a good case for yourself.

The only reason I unvoted is because I want everyone to have their say.


----------



## RosieS

Shaitra said:


> OK, so I wanted to see the people who voted for Avatar with where those votes are now.
> 
> These people lynched Avi: Mertex, RD, Grandma, Rosie, Luissa, dblack, Ropey, Mebelle
> 
> In the 2.2 vote count:
> Not Voting (3): Grandma, RosieS, Luissa
> 
> 
> RosieS (5): strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack
> Mebelle60 (2): Shaitra, Mertex
> dblack (1): Sameech
> strollingbones (1): R.D.
> Mertex (1): Mebelle60
> 
> Since Wake posted that vote, Grandma, Rosie, and Luissa have all voted.  The count now is:
> RosieS (6): strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack, Grandma
> Mebelle60 (2): Shaitra, Mertex
> dblack (1): Sameech
> strollingbones (1): R.D.
> Mertex (1): Mebelle60, Luissa
> Wolfsister (1): Rosie
> 
> I'm not seeing much overlap between Rosie voters and Avi voters.  The only person so far voting for both is dblack.  My question is what does that mean?  If we are using the assumption that at least two scum voted for Avi, the fact that more people haven't voted for Rosie could mean Rosie is scum.
> 
> But what if the scum figured that Avatar would be an easy sell for lynching without the need to vote for him themselves and therefore just let the town do their work for them?  What does everyone else think of this?



Well, if at least one Scum is sure to vote for a lynch, you just outed one Scum that votes for EACH close lynch so far.

Well done!

I can be convinced to change my vote to dblack in a heartbeat if we lean that way.

Based on your analysis here.

The Scum could be waiting for Town to do ME in, minus the one Scum (dblack) vote. But that is unlikely due to Mafia not getting a kill the first nite. I could have 2 or maybe all 3 Scum in my list.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> I'm not seeing much overlap between Rosie voters and Avi voters.  The only person so far voting for both is dblack.  My question is what does that mean?  If we are using the assumption that at least two scum voted for Avi, the fact that more people haven't voted for Rosie could mean Rosie is scum.
> 
> But what if the scum figured that Avatar would be an easy sell for lynching without the need to vote for him themselves and therefore just let the town do their work for them?  What does everyone else think of this?



I think it makes a great deal of sense.

For example, Wolfie voted Rosie  and was adamant during and after the vote she knew Avi was town and has gone so far as to be accusatory and insulting those who voted him.    

But did she fan the flames? 


			
				Wolfsister said:
			
		

> Avatar seems to be trying to confuse us on purpose. And here I thought he was town all along. Now I wonder.





			
				Wolfsister said:
			
		

> R.D. has moved into town for me, her aggressive play style is interesting and her and Mertex convinced me to take Avatar out of town.


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the noise is less, I am not hearing anything.
> 
> I am pretty sure I would know if I were thrown in the brig and so would anyone else.
> 
> If the Doctor did save me last nite, not a hint that I should be grateful or something? Or that another Townie should be?
> 
> I am picking up nothing but silence.
> 
> Pout.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you be saved by the doc? You outed  - or thought you outed, or tried to out - two townies. If you're town, the scum gotta love you. You're the last person they'd target.
> 
> We did them a favor by mistakenly killing Avi, so the townies that lynched him are most likely safe as are the scum that voted for him.
> 
> You not making a good case for yourself.
> 
> The only reason I unvoted is because I want everyone to have their say.
Click to expand...


I outed no one. Did you check my facts? No. If you had, you would know I am relating exactly what happened. 

Avatar outed himself with the gender mistake. Such errors can identify Scum.. I defended Ropey from Bones.

Avatar started the whole Doctor and Cop thing. 

I said if  a PR saved HIM, perhaps the other PR that can save would save me.

For all we know, Scum tried to finish the job and were stopped by a save of me or even by the Jailer.

Jesus doesn't only save - some PR Townies do if asked.

Ya gotta ask. I openly asked and ended up needing saving!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no offense Wolf and others. It's like some of you expected me to come in and know what I was doing and have instant strategy. Thanks for the credit, but I am really not that on top of things.
> 
> For one, I still don't get what I  suppose to do in regards to my profession. Give clues? Reveal it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  You should not reveal your role if you are one of the power role townies (Cop, Doc, Jailer, Body Guard).  If you are scum you most definitely would be helpful in letting us know your role
> 
> It probably isn't necessary unless someone else claims the same role as you, and then you should do it ASAP so we can assess which one of you is telling the truth (scum fake claim sometimes--as in often--and sometimes screw up by claiming a role occupied by someone else).
> 
> If this is your first game, you are not going to figure it out well.  If you have questions, just ask them.  If you are confused about an aspect of the game, just ask. etc etc etc.  It usually takes a game or two for people to get the hang of it enough as to that they are not spending most of their time kicking themselves for joining or trying to find a way out without being a quitter.
> 
> I dropped clues to by role and then outed myself quite simply because I don't mind being a sacrificial lamb for town.  Starting mid-game makes it harder to get into the swing.
> 
> As a word of caution, if everybody tells what their job is, we will be telling scum who the town PR's are unless they have safe fake claims provided or can come up with something rndom nobody else has claimed that is believable.  Town Ornithologist probably would be safe that nobody else has, but questionable if that is a _real_ role.  Scum already know who they are, so they are going to look for stuff like that.  I sort of question the motives of the person who asked everybody to reveal that info.  It is a pro-scum move.
Click to expand...


In this game _everyone_ was given a theme role. 

Avatar totally screwed his up, of the 4 guesses people made, after he'd "what about the children"-ed us half to death, only one was right. It's one of the reasons I voted for him.

The rest of us shouldn't have so much trouble with the theme roles. That some might overdo their theme roles, or not even say what the theme roles are could give us a clue.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would ask me, I would tell you.
> 
> Read again. Avatar said the Town Cop was a HE this time right out of the gate.
> 
> Having been a SHE Town Cop I demanded to know how he was sure the Cop was a HE.
> 
> HE made a mistake that I pounced on as outing HIMself by eliminating all females from being the Cop this time.
> 
> It is there in plain English.
> 
> I also said Ropey was not acting scummy, as some immediately accused him of. He impressed me with his writing as being more of the bodyguard kind.
> 
> Which made his accuser, Bones, scummy.
> 
> There was enuff agreement with that that Ropey fell off the voting list quickly.
> 
> I am here- all you have to do is ask me.
> 
> Bones is the rude one, Grandma.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a male-oriented society (unfortunately.) Whenever an unknown party is mentioned, the gender automatically is designated "he." That, plus Avi being male didn't raise any red flags with me at all. That Avi wanted to use the cop doesn't - excuse me , _didn't_ suggest that he was the cop. And most cops are men.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]
> 
> Okay, I'll ask: Why on earth did you "out" two townies? How could that possibly be beneficial to the town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't out anyone.
> 
> I pointed out that Avatar implied that HE himself was the Cop. He knew full well I had been the Cop before and there is no question that I am a SHE.
> 
> I accused him of outing himself by implying the Cop had to be a HE. Obviously that is false, since I had been the Cop previously.
> 
> You are excusing his gaffe ex post facto. Which argues against such excuse.
> 
> I followed my own advice and directly asked Bones why she was going after Ropey so insistently. I  did not understand it.
> 
> Bone's reply lacked specific reasons and was more,about how she disliked him. That is unreasoning.
> 
> I read Ropey as being of the Bodyguard type and said so.
> 
> Ropey directly said Bones was after him due to happenings on the main board. That was a useful, plain fact.
> 
> When he revealed the motive, I knew I got it done right - Ropey was falsely accused.
> 
> Asking, and then using the facts, not the emotions, you get returned is one winning tactic in this game.
> 
> You can see I did just that. Go re-read for yourself and check these facts.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You jumped on "his gaffe" and claimed that he outed himself as the cop, which he did not. There was nothing in that post that suggested he was calling himself the cop.

It was you. You "outed" Avi.

The Ropey/Bones thing was indeed going on in another forum, I was aware of that. It surprised me that Bones might carry it over into the game, but then again, the first lynch is pretty much a shot in the dark, and no doubt she wanted to see him offed. 

But in no way does their tiff or any of his comments suggest he's the bodyguard.

You. "outed". Ropey.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the noise is less, I am not hearing anything.
> 
> I am pretty sure I would know if I were thrown in the brig and so would anyone else.
> 
> If the Doctor did save me last nite, not a hint that I should be grateful or something? Or that another Townie should be?
> 
> I am picking up nothing but silence.
> 
> Pout.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you be saved by the doc? You outed  - or thought you outed, or tried to out - two townies. If you're town, the scum gotta love you. You're the last person they'd target.
> 
> We did them a favor by mistakenly killing Avi, so the townies that lynched him are most likely safe as are the scum that voted for him.
> 
> You not making a good case for yourself.
> 
> The only reason I unvoted is because I want everyone to have their say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I outed no one. Did you check my facts? No. If you had, you would know I am relating exactly what happened.
> 
> Avatar outed himself with the gender mistake. Such errors can identify Scum.. I defended Ropey from Bones.
> 
> Avatar started the whole Doctor and Cop thing.
> 
> I said if  a PR saved HIM, perhaps the other PR that can save would save me.
> 
> For all we know, Scum tried to finish the job and were stopped by a save of me or even by the Jailer.
> 
> Jesus doesn't only save - some PR Townies do if asked.
> 
> Ya gotta ask. I openly asked and ended up needing saving!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Nope, Avi called the cop he because he didn't know the gender and that's a default. He corrected it to he/she. He didn't out anyone. 

Your defense of Ropey as the bodyguard and Sameech defending you now, is something to ponder. He is the reason I took my vote off you, not anything you said that's for sure.

You spending so much effort to save yourself when you say you are a simple VT is quite selfish behavior. A VT death can be helpful to town and if you are not lying about what you are, your death would not cause a town loss as much as a PR death would.

This is only looking out for yourself which is scummy. 

You do not know if you were saved or not overnight or if you needed it. That's an assumption on your part.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a male-oriented society (unfortunately.) Whenever an unknown party is mentioned, the gender automatically is designated "he." That, plus Avi being male didn't raise any red flags with me at all. That Avi wanted to use the cop doesn't - excuse me , _didn't_ suggest that he was the cop. And most cops are men.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]
> 
> Okay, I'll ask: Why on earth did you "out" two townies? How could that possibly be beneficial to the town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't out anyone.
> 
> I pointed out that Avatar implied that HE himself was the Cop. He knew full well I had been the Cop before and there is no question that I am a SHE.
> 
> I accused him of outing himself by implying the Cop had to be a HE. Obviously that is false, since I had been the Cop previously.
> 
> You are excusing his gaffe ex post facto. Which argues against such excuse.
> 
> I followed my own advice and directly asked Bones why she was going after Ropey so insistently. I  did not understand it.
> 
> Bone's reply lacked specific reasons and was more,about how she disliked him. That is unreasoning.
> 
> I read Ropey as being of the Bodyguard type and said so.
> 
> Ropey directly said Bones was after him due to happenings on the main board. That was a useful, plain fact.
> 
> When he revealed the motive, I knew I got it done right - Ropey was falsely accused.
> 
> Asking, and then using the facts, not the emotions, you get returned is one winning tactic in this game.
> 
> You can see I did just that. Go re-read for yourself and check these facts.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You jumped on "his gaffe" and claimed that he outed himself as the cop, which he did not. There was nothing in that post that suggested he was calling himself the cop.
> 
> It was you. You "outed" Avi.
> 
> The Ropey/Bones thing was indeed going on in another forum, I was aware of that. It surprised me that Bones might carry it over into the game, but then again, the first lynch is pretty much a shot in the dark, and no doubt she wanted to see him offed.
> 
> But in no way does their tiff or any of his comments suggest he's the bodyguard.
> 
> You. "outed". Ropey.
Click to expand...


At the very least she was directing scum to two potential targets with her comments insinuating Ropey was the bodyguard and Avi was the cop.

That plus trying to save her own ass is not looking good for Rosie at all.

Even if she's town, she's not a team player and is either purposely or inadvertently helping scum.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you be saved by the doc? You outed  - or thought you outed, or tried to out - two townies. If you're town, the scum gotta love you. You're the last person they'd target.
> 
> We did them a favor by mistakenly killing Avi, so the townies that lynched him are most likely safe as are the scum that voted for him.
> 
> You not making a good case for yourself.
> 
> The only reason I unvoted is because I want everyone to have their say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I outed no one. Did you check my facts? No. If you had, you would know I am relating exactly what happened.
> 
> Avatar outed himself with the gender mistake. Such errors can identify Scum.. I defended Ropey from Bones.
> 
> Avatar started the whole Doctor and Cop thing.
> 
> I said if  a PR saved HIM, perhaps the other PR that can save would save me.
> 
> For all we know, Scum tried to finish the job and were stopped by a save of me or even by the Jailer.
> 
> Jesus doesn't only save - some PR Townies do if asked.
> 
> Ya gotta ask. I openly asked and ended up needing saving!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Avi called the cop he because he didn't know the gender and that's a default. He corrected it to he/she. He didn't out anyone.
> 
> Your defense of Ropey as the bodyguard and Sameech defending you now, is something to ponder. He is the reason I took my vote off you, not anything you said that's for sure.
> 
> You spending so much effort to save yourself when you say you are a simple VT is quite selfish behavior. A VT death can be helpful to town and if you are not lying about what you are, your death would not cause a town loss as much as a PR death would.
> 
> This is only looking out for yourself which is scummy.
> 
> You do not know if you were saved or not overnight or if you needed it. That's an assumption on your part.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me? 

I was one vote from being lynched. Scrum knows I am Town - no big deal to pick me off.

In trying, they were stopped. I had asked for one to choose to  protect me if the other protected someone else and one of two could have.

Just for asking. No reason for Scum not to take me out.

Unless, not having read up and being inexperienced, Scum is stuck on stoopid, too.

A distinct possiblity...but I think there now is evidence against dblack, who does not post noise.

I thought you were leaving? Trouble with the truth, again? Still?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a male-oriented society (unfortunately.) Whenever an unknown party is mentioned, the gender automatically is designated "he." That, plus Avi being male didn't raise any red flags with me at all. That Avi wanted to use the cop doesn't - excuse me , _didn't_ suggest that he was the cop. And most cops are men.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]
> 
> Okay, I'll ask: Why on earth did you "out" two townies? How could that possibly be beneficial to the town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't out anyone.
> 
> I pointed out that Avatar implied that HE himself was the Cop. He knew full well I had been the Cop before and there is no question that I am a SHE.
> 
> I accused him of outing himself by implying the Cop had to be a HE. Obviously that is false, since I had been the Cop previously.
> 
> You are excusing his gaffe ex post facto. Which argues against such excuse.
> 
> I followed my own advice and directly asked Bones why she was going after Ropey so insistently. I  did not understand it.
> 
> Bone's reply lacked specific reasons and was more,about how she disliked him. That is unreasoning.
> 
> I read Ropey as being of the Bodyguard type and said so.
> 
> Ropey directly said Bones was after him due to happenings on the main board. That was a useful, plain fact.
> 
> When he revealed the motive, I knew I got it done right - Ropey was falsely accused.
> 
> Asking, and then using the facts, not the emotions, you get returned is one winning tactic in this game.
> 
> You can see I did just that. Go re-read for yourself and check these facts.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You jumped on "his gaffe" and claimed that he outed himself as the cop, which he did not. There was nothing in that post that suggested he was calling himself the cop.
> 
> It was you. You "outed" Avi.
> 
> The Ropey/Bones thing was indeed going on in another forum, I was aware of that. It surprised me that Bones might carry it over into the game, but then again, the first lynch is pretty much a shot in the dark, and no doubt she wanted to see him offed.
> 
> But in no way does their tiff or any of his comments suggest he's the bodyguard.
> 
> You. "outed". Ropey.
Click to expand...


He insinuated HE was the Cop thru making the Cop a HE.

He actually did have something to correct, which drew the finger of suspicion toward him and got the ball rolling.

It rolled so far from there as to lynch him!

Indisputable fact.

And if Ropey/Sameech is the Bodyguard, he did not waste that on me, for sure.

I am allowed incorrect conjecture withOUT false accusation thrownr at me. 

My question for you: Why are you pulling a Bones on me, like she did to Ropey?

I did not get on your nerves on the main board and you have no facts on which to lynch me.

Just incorrect conjecture.

Name your actual facts. Back it up. Just the facts.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MeBelle

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the noise is less, I am not hearing anything.
> 
> I am pretty sure I would know if I were thrown in the brig and so would anyone else.
> 
> If the Doctor did save me last nite, not a hint that I should be grateful or something? Or that another Townie should be?
> 
> I am picking up nothing but silence.
> 
> Pout.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you be saved by the doc? You outed  - or thought you outed, or tried to out - two townies. If you're town, the scum gotta love you. You're the last person they'd target.
> 
> We did them a favor by mistakenly killing Avi, so the townies that lynched him are most likely safe as are the scum that voted for him.
> 
> You not making a good case for yourself.
> 
> The only reason I unvoted is because I want everyone to have their say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I outed no one. Did you check my facts? No. If you had, you would know I am relating exactly what happened.
> 
> Avatar outed himself with the gender mistake. Such errors can identify Scum.. I defended Ropey from Bones.
> 
> Avatar started the whole Doctor and Cop thing.
> 
> I said if  a PR saved HIM, perhaps the other PR that can save would save me.
> 
> For all we know, Scum tried to finish the job and were stopped by a save of me or even by the Jailer.
> 
> Jesus doesn't only save - some PR Townies do if asked.
> 
> Ya gotta ask. I openly asked and ended up needing saving!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I don't see anywhere that gender is related to any job, be it a Townie or Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I outed no one. Did you check my facts? No. If you had, you would know I am relating exactly what happened.
> 
> Avatar outed himself with the gender mistake. Such errors can identify Scum.. I defended Ropey from Bones.
> 
> Avatar started the whole Doctor and Cop thing.
> 
> I said if  a PR saved HIM, perhaps the other PR that can save would save me.
> 
> For all we know, Scum tried to finish the job and were stopped by a save of me or even by the Jailer.
> 
> Jesus doesn't only save - some PR Townies do if asked.
> 
> Ya gotta ask. I openly asked and ended up needing saving!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Avi called the cop he because he didn't know the gender and that's a default. He corrected it to he/she. He didn't out anyone.
> 
> Your defense of Ropey as the bodyguard and Sameech defending you now, is something to ponder. He is the reason I took my vote off you, not anything you said that's for sure.
> 
> You spending so much effort to save yourself when you say you are a simple VT is quite selfish behavior. A VT death can be helpful to town and if you are not lying about what you are, your death would not cause a town loss as much as a PR death would.
> 
> This is only looking out for yourself which is scummy.
> 
> You do not know if you were saved or not overnight or if you needed it. That's an assumption on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> I was one vote from being lynched. Scrum knows I am Town - no big deal to pick me off.
> 
> In trying, they were stopped. I had asked for one to choose to  protect me if the other protected someone else and one of two could have.
> 
> Just for asking. No reason for Scum not to take me out.
> 
> Unless, not having read up and being inexperienced, Scum is stuck on stoopid, too.
> 
> A distinct possiblity...but I think there now is evidence against dblack, who does not post noise.
> 
> I thought you were leaving? Trouble with the truth, again? Still?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I guess if you want me to help kill you off, you can keep insulting me. It isn't tomorrow where I live and I never said I was leaving the game. I was going to take a day off. Tomorrow. Your personal insults do you no good. That was a low blow and nasty.

A pretty solid case has been laid out against you.

I'm done with this garbage. You need to go. If you somehow survive, there will be nothing but tension as I don't like playing with nasty, uncooperative players. If it comes to it, I will hammer you with no hesitation like I had with Avi.

I will stand by what I said to give it a day and this will give others a chance to look at everything also.

This is it for me with all my "noise" AKA playing the game the way it was intended. 

I choose not to interact with you again unless absolutely necessary.

Good night.


----------



## Grandma

*Vote: Rosie*

She needs to go.


----------



## Mertex

Reading over the posts again and taking notes I made this interesting discovery. 

On the first day (before Avatar was lynched), Strollingbones and Wolfsister  voted for Ropey. (Vote Count 1.2)  AyeCantSeeYou was not voting.  By Vote Count 1.5, SB and Wolfie were still voting Ropey, but AyeCantSeeYou voted for herself.  ACSY continued voting for herself the next vote count, and then changed to "no vote".

Then all of a sudden, by Vote Count 1.8,  all three changed their vote to Rosie, one by one..... and continued voting for Rosie.  On Vote Count 1.11 they were the only three voting for Rosie.

As we know, Avatar lost, and was lynched and we found out he was Townie....but immediately after we started playing the second day, Strollingbones came strong against Rosie....and not long after was followed by ACSY and then Wolfsister. (Posts below reflect the action that took place).

What is interesting to note is that Strollingbones made a post claiming that Rose already had three votes, naming herself, AyeCantSeeYou and Wolfsister, but Wolfsister had not cast her vote for Rosie yet.  So, how would SB know that Wolfsister was voting for Rosie?
Which she did, right after that and admitted that she hadn't voted yet.  Were the three of them (Mafia) talking to each other and that is how SB knew that Wolfsister was going to cast a vote for Rosie?

Not only that, but it did seem that SB was rushing it a bit.

My conclusion is that Rosie is a good player and SB knows it.  If indeed SB, ACSY and Wolfsister are Mafia, they would have known that Avatar was Townie (SB kept insisting on that) but they would also have known that Rosie was Townie, and the only reason for wanting to  take her out would be to cripple the Town, and because Rosie changed her vote from MeBelle to SB by Count 1.5.




strollingbones said:


> this vote needs to be fast and we need to vote out scum....
> 
> *vote: rosie*





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Welcome aboard, Sameech!
> 
> Great job town!!!
> 
> I do agree there were at least 2 scum voting Avatar out. Until more info is given that could change my mind, my vote stays where it is.
> 
> *VOTE: RosieS*





strollingbones said:


> *the is three votes for rosie...me, aye, and wolf..*.we need 4 more....
> 
> come on people...think about and go with our first instinct....just like multiple choice tests
> 
> we have already seen what taking 55 pages results in





Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the is three votes for rosie...me, aye, and wolf...we need 4 more....
> 
> come on people...think about and go with our first instinct....just like multiple choice tests
> 
> we have already seen what taking 55 pages results in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I hadn't voted for her yet at this point. She does have 3 votes now with my vote* but there is no need to rush through this when we have a week. We do need the info. a death would provide when there was no kill overnight but we have to remember there is a cop out there that may know something about one person. Lets give everyone some time to give input before rushing it.
> 
> You are kind of rushing things a little bit.
Click to expand...


So with that in mind, I'm changing my vote, yet again.

*Vote:Strollingbones*


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> She needs to go.



No facts. Not one.

When called on it, nothing.

No reason to vote for me.....not fact one to be found.

Indisputable fact.

Just as Mertex says, I think this speaks to illicit backchanneling..

That needs to be checked out.

Anyone can attest that I am not backchanneling. Mertex must not be, either, since she suspects it too.

Wake - please check this out.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

MeBelle60 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you be saved by the doc? You outed  - or thought you outed, or tried to out - two townies. If you're town, the scum gotta love you. You're the last person they'd target.
> 
> We did them a favor by mistakenly killing Avi, so the townies that lynched him are most likely safe as are the scum that voted for him.
> 
> You not making a good case for yourself.
> 
> The only reason I unvoted is because I want everyone to have their say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I outed no one. Did you check my facts? No. If you had, you would know I am relating exactly what happened.
> 
> Avatar outed himself with the gender mistake. Such errors can identify Scum.. I defended Ropey from Bones.
> 
> Avatar started the whole Doctor and Cop thing.
> 
> I said if  a PR saved HIM, perhaps the other PR that can save would save me.
> 
> For all we know, Scum tried to finish the job and were stopped by a save of me or even by the Jailer.
> 
> Jesus doesn't only save - some PR Townies do if asked.
> 
> Ya gotta ask. I openly asked and ended up needing saving!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anywhere that gender is related to any job, be it a Townie or Scum.
Click to expand...


Right. It is not, so there is no valid reason to assign any gender to any role.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

If Rosie gets lynched, and I disappear, please take note of my comments regarding Strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou and Wolfsister.  

Scum will take out anyone that targets them.  I do believe Rosie was right that they tried to take her out, but by some miracle she was saved when she asked for the Doctor or Jailer to do so.

i don't know where the vote stands now, but just in case there are enough votes to lynch Rosie, if I disappear overnight, my hunches were spot on.


----------



## Grandma

Rosie voted for Avatar. So did seven others. 5 of those others had to be townies. Mafia could target any one of the townies, why pick Rosie, or for that matter, anyone that chose a townie?

If I were scum, I'd target someone that voted for scum, or I'd target one of the better/more active players. 

Rosie has not been posting to help town, she's been posting trying to throw at least two other townies under the bus, and she's claiming that she is the target of the scum, with no real reason.

I regret lynching Avi. If Rosie's a townie I won't celebrate her lynching, but I won't regret it either.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> And I have some questions for [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION] :
> 
> How did you know Avi was Town?
> 
> How do you know Rosie is scum?





Grandma said:


> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> She needs to go.




Wow, SB never did answer your question, but you are ready to take her word?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Rosie voted for Avatar. So did seven others. 5 of those others had to be townies. Mafia could target any one of the townies, why pick Rosie, or for that matter, anyone that chose a townie?


Mafia wasn't going to target someone that didn't have any votes, it would be fruitless.
If SB is Mafia, she had it out for Rosie because Rosie was targeting her in vote count 1.5.



> If I were scum, I'd target someone that voted for scum, or I'd target one of the better/more active players.


Even if yours was the only vote?  That would not be very smart.  I noticed that SB, Wolf, and ACSY seem to be voting together consistently the last two game days...if anything, it raises suspicions.



> Rosie has not been posting to help town, she's been posting trying to throw at least two other townies under the bus, and she's claiming that she is the target of the scum, with no real reason.


Some of you keep saying that, but I didn't see that at all.  If anything SB has made several gaffes in her posting...once when she said "we" in reference to Scum and then tried to play it off as if done on purpose, and another time when she claimed that Wolfsister had also voted for Rosie before Wolfsister made her vote known.  To me that says something.
Also, you even questioned her as to how she knew Avatar was Townie and Rosie was Scum....I don't remember her answering you.  



> I regret lynching Avi. If Rosie's a townie I won't celebrate her lynching, but I won't regret it either.


Me too, but there was no way of knowing at that time who was Scum and who wasn't.  Your comment about not regretting lynching her if she is Townie sounds like you're taking this personally....I hope not, it's just a game.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have some questions for [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION] :
> 
> How did you know Avi was Town?
> 
> How do you know Rosie is scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> She needs to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, SB never did answer your question, but you are ready to take her word?
Click to expand...


No. Rosie got my vote all on her own. 

I'm keeping an eye on SB. She's on my FoS list.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie voted for Avatar. So did seven others. 5 of those others had to be townies. Mafia could target any one of the townies, why pick Rosie, or for that matter, anyone that chose a townie?
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia wasn't going to target someone that didn't have any votes, it would be fruitless.
> If SB is Mafia, she had it out for Rosie because Rosie was targeting her in vote count 1.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were scum, I'd target someone that voted for scum, or I'd target one of the better/more active players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if yours was the only vote?  That would not be very smart.  I noticed that SB, Wolf, and ACSY seem to be voting together consistently the last two game days...if anything, it raises suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie has not been posting to help town, she's been posting trying to throw at least two other townies under the bus, and she's claiming that she is the target of the scum, with no real reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of you keep saying that, but I didn't see that at all.  If anything SB has made several gaffes in her posting...once when she said "we" in reference to Scum and then tried to play it off as if done on purpose, and another time when she claimed that Wolfsister had also voted for Rosie before Wolfsister made her vote known.  To me that says something.
> Also, you even questioned her as to how she knew Avatar was Townie and Rosie was Scum....I don't remember her answering you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regret lynching Avi. If Rosie's a townie I won't celebrate her lynching, but I won't regret it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, but there was no way of knowing at that time who was Scum and who wasn't.  Your comment about not regretting lynching her if she is Townie sounds like you're taking this personally....I hope not, it's just a game.
Click to expand...


I noticed that consistent voting as well. And the "we." And counting Wolfsister's vote.

When Avi said "he" in reference to the cop, Rosie jumped on that and said Avi was claiming to be the cop. Then later she TWICE said that Ropey was the bodyguard. 

Mafia isn't going to target someone that doesn't have any votes, why? They don't care who the townies want to lynch, the scum kill at night and the victim is of their own choosing. I would think they'd go after a townie that had guessed who at least one of them is. Rosie didn't do that. She outed to townies and helped lynch one of them.

I'm not taking it personally, Rosie hasn't done anything to hurt my feelings. I don't regret it because she's so willing to throw other players under the bus. Has any other player tried to out town protectors? No.


----------



## Shaitra

I do have to agree with Grandma that Rosie seems very suspicious.  I don't find her fighting with Grandma to be helpful at all and she is the one complaining about all the "noise" in the thread.  But she is the source of a lot of it.

If Rosie is town, she is playing very anti-town which only helps the scum.


----------



## Shaitra

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] can we get a vote count please?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie voted for Avatar. So did seven others. 5 of those others had to be townies. Mafia could target any one of the townies, why pick Rosie, or for that matter, anyone that chose a townie?
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia wasn't going to target someone that didn't have any votes, it would be fruitless.
> If SB is Mafia, she had it out for Rosie because Rosie was targeting her in vote count 1.5.
> 
> 
> Even if yours was the only vote?  That would not be very smart.  I noticed that SB, Wolf, and ACSY seem to be voting together consistently the last two game days...if anything, it raises suspicions.
> 
> 
> Some of you keep saying that, but I didn't see that at all.  If anything SB has made several gaffes in her posting...once when she said "we" in reference to Scum and then tried to play it off as if done on purpose, and another time when she claimed that Wolfsister had also voted for Rosie before Wolfsister made her vote known.  To me that says something.
> Also, you even questioned her as to how she knew Avatar was Townie and Rosie was Scum....I don't remember her answering you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regret lynching Avi. If Rosie's a townie I won't celebrate her lynching, but I won't regret it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, but there was no way of knowing at that time who was Scum and who wasn't.  Your comment about not regretting lynching her if she is Townie sounds like you're taking this personally....I hope not, it's just a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed that consistent voting as well. And the "we." And counting Wolfsister's vote.
> 
> When Avi said "he" in reference to the cop, Rosie jumped on that and said Avi was claiming to be the cop. Then later she TWICE said that Ropey was the bodyguard.
Click to expand...

If you think someone is Scum, don't you want to make them look suspicious?  Maybe Rosie thought Avi was Scum from the first.   I guess I didn't read that into her posts, regarding Ropey and Avatar.



> *Mafia isn't going to target someone that doesn't have any votes, why?* They don't care who the townies want to lynch, the scum kill at night and the victim is of their own choosing. I would think they'd go after a townie that had guessed who at least one of them is. Rosie didn't do that. She outed to townies and helped lynch one of them.


Because if they see that a Townie is about to be lynched, why would they waste the opportunity to take them out?  Besides, nobody said this Mafia was going to be really clever - if it is who I think it is, you have two noobs and someone who didn't play very long the last time.  Also, both you and I helped lynch Avatar, too and we're not Scum.



> I'm not taking it personally, Rosie hasn't done anything to hurt my feelings. I don't regret it because she's so willing to throw other players under the bus. Has any other player tried to out town protectors? No.


Well, you may be right and I may once again be all wet, but I can't help but see the coincidences in how those three have been playing.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> I do have to agree with Grandma that Rosie seems very suspicious.  I don't find her fighting with Grandma to be helpful at all and she is the one complaining about all the "noise" in the thread.  But she is the source of a lot of it.
> 
> If Rosie is town, she is playing very anti-town which only helps the scum.



I'm not defending Rosie, because I just don't know.   But imo she is playing the very way Avi played, only more aggressive.  As she did the last game, she was in our faces up front with her posts.   Yes, she was wrong about the cop comment, but we have to keep hearing how Avi flavor role was a giveaway - which it wasn't.  That's why I suspected him 

I'm still waiting for SB to answer Grandmas questions


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Rosie voted for Avatar. So did seven others. 5 of those others had to be townies. Mafia could target any one of the townies, why pick Rosie, or for that matter, anyone that chose a townie?
> 
> *If I were scum, I'd target someone that voted for scum, or I'd target one of the better/more active players.*
> 
> Rosie has not been posting to help town, she's been posting trying to throw at least two other townies under the bus, and she's claiming that she is the target of the scum, with no real reason.
> 
> I regret lynching Avi. If Rosie's a townie I won't celebrate her lynching, but I won't regret it either.



Just some input from someone who was scum last game.  We thought long and hard who to vote for because of the concern that it would make us look suspicious.  In most cases, we talked about who we would like to see lynched, but didn't want to lead the charge to keep from being suspicious.  We also tried to stay away from killing someone at night who had focused on us during the day.  I have no idea if that is how the scum are playing this game.  I know we are all new to playing this so hopefully this helps in some way.


----------



## RosieS

So now it is Grandma's turn to beat the dead horse.

That is no coincidence.

Bones talked about "we" getting a head start. And indeed they did.

I am a member with Bones at another site. I do not think it is a coincidence what Bones said.

It seems Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma are meeting elsewhere and have "gotten a head start,". 

I don't think they are Mafia trying to hide that they are. I do think Mertex  has uncovered cheating.

Grandma is just playing her assigned role. When confronted, she could not come up with facts to justify voting for me.

That is because there are none AND she had.not had time to meet with others offsite to collude over an answer.

It seems choreographed because it is.

I am accusing Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma of working together elsewhere, teaming up to cheat.

As Wolfsister keeps saying - I am not a team player. 

Correct. I  am not teaming up elsewhere to  cheat. She is. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> So now it is Grandma's turn to beat the dead horse.
> 
> That is no coincidence.
> 
> Bones talked about "we" getting a head start. And indeed they did.
> 
> I am a member with Bones at another site. I do not think it is a coincidence what Bones said.
> 
> It seems Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma are meeting elsewhere and have "gotten a head start,".
> 
> I don't think they are Mafia trying to hide that they are. I do think Mertex  has uncovered cheating.
> 
> Grandma is just playing her assigned role. When confronted, she could not come up with facts to justify voting for me.
> 
> That is because there are none AND she had.not had time to meet with others offsite to collude over an answer.
> 
> It seems choreographed because it is.
> 
> I am accusing Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma of working together elsewhere, teaming up to cheat.
> 
> As Wolfsister keeps saying - I am not a team player.
> 
> Correct. I  am not teaming up elsewhere to  cheat. She is.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



First you personally insult me last night and now you accuse me and others of cheating.

I want you gone or I am going to ask to leave.

*Vote : RosieS*

She needs one more to be done. Someone please hammer her. If she stays, I will ask Wake to replace me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will not sit here and be accused of cheating. 

That sucks!!


----------



## strollingbones

Ok i am on the road look back i did answer.  As mani said if rosie is not zcum then i am next i got to go


----------



## Shaitra

I have noticed that Mertex and Rosie seem to be playing together.  If we lynch Rosie and she turns out to be scum, we need to look at Mertex next.


----------



## Shaitra

Rosie, you keep complaining about people beating a dead horse, but it's been pointed out to you by several people that refering to an unknown gender as "he" is proper English.  And yet you continue to point back to that as what made you suspicious of Avi and claim he was trying to out the cop.  You now know you were wrong about him.  So you were doubly wrong about him.  He was VT and he was not the cop PR.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will not sit here and be accused of cheating.
> 
> That sucks!!



I thinks it all just part of the psyche out  

Mafia doesn't need to cheat


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> I have noticed that Mertex and Rosie seem to be playing together.  If we lynch Rosie and she turns out to be scum, we need to look at Mertex next.



You aren't the only one that's noticed that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I would like for the town cop to investigate Mertex, please.


----------



## Shaitra

Good idea Aye.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> Reading over the posts again and taking notes I made this interesting discovery.
> 
> ..........  *If indeed SB, ACSY and Wolfsister are Mafia*, they would have known that Avatar was Townie (SB kept insisting on that) but they would also have known that Rosie was Townie, and the only reason for wanting to  take her out would be to cripple the Town, and because Rosie changed her vote from MeBelle to SB by Count 1.5.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Good idea Aye.



Now you'll have the scum accusing you of working with me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

But in a sense, those of us that have figured out who our fellow townies are really are working together to get rid of the big bad lying scum.


----------



## strollingbones

We do need a vote count


----------



## Wake

*Good morning everyone,

If players are discussing our ongoing game offsite, that is the worst kind of cheating possible, besides using socks. If players are doing so, please stop immediately. Normally players even doing so unintentionally would be banned for 3 months from playing. Please, to keep our game from being destroyed stop doing this. If I discover that it's still happening after this&#8212;and the chances are high I will&#8212;I will be forced to modkill players. This game is meant to be discussed, played, and enjoyed within this thread, OR in the Scum/Dead QT links. Please, cease and desist now.

Next vote count incoming.*


----------



## Luissa

People were discussing this elsewhere?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Luissa said:


> People were discussing this elsewhere?



RosieS falsely accused me and Bones and Grandma of discussing this offsite. Wake appears to have believed it with no proof.

I will not play a game where I am falsely accused of cheating and breaking the rules.

I come to USMB and play mafia for fun. This is not fun.


----------



## Wake

*No one's guilty of cheating until the evidence is given. Even the mention of it is enough to take seriously.* 

*Understandably, Mafia can get insanely heated. This is nothing compared to the infernos of games past.*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.3​**&#8220;No, Julie, those shadows don't want to kill you. Those over there do.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (0):* 


*RosieS (6):* _strollingbones&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;_
*strollingbones (2):* _R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
*Mertex (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
*Mebelle60 (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
*dblack (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_


*~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 6/7/14, @ 9pm central.
*~* Mafia can be *very* serious business&#8212;it's so psychological. Let's all just breathe, take a break, and get back to killing each other with our wits later. 
*~* On (1298) and (1300), all you need to do is post *Unvote*, guys.    [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
*~* Gender symbols added for clarification.


----------



## R.D.

RosieS said:


> So now it is Grandma's turn to beat the dead horse.
> 
> That is no coincidence.
> 
> Bones talked about "we" getting a head start. And indeed they did.
> 
> I am a member with Bones at another site. I do not think it is a coincidence what Bones said.
> 
> It seems Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma are meeting elsewhere and have "gotten a head start,".
> 
> I don't think they are Mafia trying to hide that they are. I do think Mertex  has uncovered cheating.
> 
> Grandma is just playing her assigned role. When confronted, she could not come up with facts to justify voting for me.
> 
> That is because there are none AND she had.not had time to meet with others offsite to collude over an answer.
> 
> It seems choreographed because it is.
> 
> I am accusing Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma of working together elsewhere, teaming up to cheat.
> 
> As Wolfsister keeps saying - I am not a team player.
> 
> Correct. I  am not teaming up elsewhere to  cheat. She is.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



That's really not cool,  Rosie.   And it's not productive.  If you're town you're shooting yourself all to hell


----------



## Shaitra

Everyone should be aware that the next vote on Rosie is the hammer vote if no one unvotes.


----------



## strollingbones

pretty desperate there rosies...accusing us of cheating....i play hard but cheating is not in the game..sorry.....we need to get someone to change votes..rosie needs to go...she is scum and desperately trying to act like she is not...tossing out the cheating.....is the last act of desperation


----------



## strollingbones

as for the questions....i have answered seveal times...i had a feeling about avatar the first game...and this game....i go on gut instinct most of the time...which mertex is not esp....just a survival skill....look i dont know what we down while i was gone but it looks like things have gotten a wee bit outta hand...

i am not plotting or speaking to anyone about this game outside of this thread...we were chatting on the other thread ...the thread for the dying and wake told us to quit...we were chatting in public about the game but no pms or anything


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> I have noticed that Mertex and Rosie seem to be playing together.  If we lynch Rosie and she turns out to be scum, we need to look at Mertex next.




Just because I happened to see some inconsistencies and pointed them out, does not indicate that I am working with anyone in particular.  When SB, Wolfsister and others were defending Avatar, did you think they were working together?

I don't know if anyone is discussing the game other than here.  If they are, that would be totally dishonest and would make the game not worth playing.  I play by the rules, I don't contact anyone outside of this thread, either.   If I appear as a big suspect, have the Cop investigate me, you'll find out I'm all Townie.

I also don't get all bent out of shape and vote for myself to be lynched or threaten to leave just because someone accuses me of being scum.  It aappears that some are taking it way too personal, and they shouldn't....if they can't understand that it is just a game and that we're going to be wrongfully accusing each other sometimes, then they should have never signed up to play to begin with, geez, this is taking all the fun out of the game.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I would like for the town cop to investigate Mertex, please.




I want him/her to do that....because I've nothing to hide.  Usually, it's the ones that appear totally innocent that turn out to be scum, like it did in the first game.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading over the posts again and taking notes I made this interesting discovery.
> 
> ..........  *If indeed SB, ACSY and Wolfsister are Mafia*, they would have known that Avatar was Townie (SB kept insisting on that) but they would also have known that Rosie was Townie, and the only reason for wanting to  take her out would be to cripple the Town, and because Rosie changed her vote from MeBelle to SB by Count 1.5.
Click to expand...




No, of course I'm not sure, I'm just pointing out the things that I have noticed.  Isn't that what we're supposed to do?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea Aye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you'll have the scum accusing you of working with me.
Click to expand...



Well, that seems to be the normal thing to do....once you agree or even acknowledge what someone else says, someone else will immediately think you're working together.  That's what makes it so damn hard to decipher who is Mafia....they definitely have the advantage, and if we miss again with our votes, it'll become even harder....count on it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Mertex and Rosie seem to be playing together.  If we lynch Rosie and she turns out to be scum, we need to look at Mertex next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I happened to see some inconsistencies and pointed them out, does not indicate that I am working with anyone in particular.  When SB, Wolfsister and others were defending Avatar, did you think they were working together?
> 
> I don't know if anyone is discussing the game other than here.  If they are, that would be totally dishonest and would make the game not worth playing.  I play by the rules, I don't contact anyone outside of this thread, either.   If I appear as a big suspect, have the Cop investigate me, you'll find out I'm all Townie.
> 
> I also don't get all bent out of shape and vote for myself to be lynched or threaten to leave just because someone accuses me of being scum.  It aappears that some are taking it way too personal, and they shouldn't....if they can't understand that it is just a game and that we're going to be wrongfully accusing each other sometimes, then they should have never signed up to play to begin with, geez, this is taking all the fun out of the game.
Click to expand...


I am not threatening to leave because someone has accused me of being scum. It is because I was blatantly and falsely accused of cheating and breaking the rules. Read Rosie's post that R.D. copied. She said she didn't think I was scum but that I was talking to 2 other players offsite about the game. She has absolutely no proof of this. I can't believe too many people would take kindly to this. I don't cheat and if an accusation is made, you damn well better have proof of it or STFU.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here ya go again: She accused me of cheating straight out with no proof. 



RosieS said:


> So now it is Grandma's turn to beat the dead horse.
> 
> That is no coincidence.
> 
> Bones talked about "we" getting a head start. And indeed they did.
> 
> I am a member with Bones at another site. I do not think it is a coincidence what Bones said.
> 
> It seems Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma are meeting elsewhere and have "gotten a head start,".
> 
> I don't think they are Mafia trying to hide that they are. I do think Mertex  has uncovered cheating.
> 
> Grandma is just playing her assigned role. When confronted, she could not come up with facts to justify voting for me.
> 
> That is because there are none AND she had.not had time to meet with others offsite to collude over an answer.
> 
> It seems choreographed because it is.
> 
> I am accusing Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma of working together elsewhere, teaming up to cheat.
> 
> As Wolfsister keeps saying - I am not a team player.
> 
> Correct. I  am not teaming up elsewhere to  cheat. She is.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


----------



## strollingbones

wolf....chill....i know you didnt cheat.....cause i didnt cheat....this game is suppose to push you .....we just need to vote rosie off simple as that...i told yall how many pages ago not to overthink this and not to take 50 more pages to lynch rosie..but here we are on page 91


----------



## strollingbones

this is all from my comment that the mafia is able to meet before hand...which they are and which is within the rules..then i said 'we'.....fucking psych and yall are just eating it up....

so who is willing to be the hammer vote?


----------



## strollingbones

i was doing anything i could to save a townie.....even tossing up a red herring 'we' to no avail...you still hanged avatar


----------



## Shaitra

I'm willing to be the hammer vote if everyone agrees they are ready for it.


----------



## strollingbones

now i am pretty sure wolf is a townie....only a townie would get so up in arms and threaten to quit....the scum would be trying to kill....for revenge.....so i think we can rule wolf out.....aye out....i am not sure about mani....grandma...not sure about....db.....still an candidate for scum....sam....i think is a townie..an annoying one but still a townie...sharilta?  still not sure about nor lu


----------



## strollingbones

*Vote: rosie*


----------



## strollingbones

bold in kids...we got a lynching to go too


----------



## strollingbones

a little music to calm the savage beast.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I'm willing to be the hammer vote if everyone agrees they are ready for it.



I think you can safely say that most are o.k. with this, including some who aren't here right now but have voted for her. 

I don't see too much of a reason to hesitate but I have a very strong opinion about this obviously. 

I realize the spotlight will shine on me and Bones and a couple others if she's innocent and we are still around Day 3 and I'm cool with that.

As long as no one calls me a cheater.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm fine with the hammer vote.

Ya'll can take me out in the night or the town can lynch me next.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

The way I see it with the hammer vote is if people don't want it to happen without them knowing, they wouldn't have a vote in for anyone in the first place. In other words, what's the big deal if one more person votes to cause a lynch? If someone already voted, they shouldn't complain about it.


----------



## Shaitra

OK.  
*Unvote
Vote: Rosie*


----------



## strollingbones

we need to drag wakes in here for a vote count


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Mertex and Rosie seem to be playing together.  If we lynch Rosie and she turns out to be scum, we need to look at Mertex next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I happened to see some inconsistencies and pointed them out, does not indicate that I am working with anyone in particular.  When SB, Wolfsister and others were defending Avatar, did you think they were working together?
> 
> I don't know if anyone is discussing the game other than here.  If they are, that would be totally dishonest and would make the game not worth playing.  I play by the rules, I don't contact anyone outside of this thread, either.   If I appear as a big suspect, have the Cop investigate me, you'll find out I'm all Townie.
> 
> I also don't get all bent out of shape and vote for myself to be lynched or threaten to leave just because someone accuses me of being scum.  It aappears that some are taking it way too personal, and they shouldn't....if they can't understand that it is just a game and that we're going to be wrongfully accusing each other sometimes, then they should have never signed up to play to begin with, geez, this is taking all the fun out of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not threatening to leave because someone has accused me of being scum. It is because I was blatantly and falsely accused of cheating and breaking the rules. Read Rosie's post that R.D. copied. She said she didn't think I was scum but that I was talking to 2 other players offsite about the game. She has absolutely no proof of this. I can't believe too many people would take kindly to this. I don't cheat and if an accusation is made, you damn well better have proof of it or STFU.
Click to expand...


I'm not familiar with this game other than playing Game 1 and now this, Game 2, so I'm not sure what is allowed and what isn't as far as what accusations are alright to sling at other players during the game.  I wouldn't go to that extreme, but players who have played this game before and according to Wake, some games get pretty nasty as far as "slinging poop" goes.  

Unless there is absolute proof that cheating is going on, which Wake would then take action on, I would just consider it as a means for one player to get someone angry and maybe have them reveal something they can use against them.  I would hope that whatever we call each other while playing does not carry forth into our relationship on the Forum - that would totally not make the game worth playing.

I hope Wake can shed some light on this before we forget about the game and start getting angry at each other for real.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I happened to see some inconsistencies and pointed them out, does not indicate that I am working with anyone in particular.  When SB, Wolfsister and others were defending Avatar, did you think they were working together?
> 
> I don't know if anyone is discussing the game other than here.  If they are, that would be totally dishonest and would make the game not worth playing.  I play by the rules, I don't contact anyone outside of this thread, either.   If I appear as a big suspect, have the Cop investigate me, you'll find out I'm all Townie.
> 
> I also don't get all bent out of shape and vote for myself to be lynched or threaten to leave just because someone accuses me of being scum.  It aappears that some are taking it way too personal, and they shouldn't....if they can't understand that it is just a game and that we're going to be wrongfully accusing each other sometimes, then they should have never signed up to play to begin with, geez, this is taking all the fun out of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not threatening to leave because someone has accused me of being scum. It is because I was blatantly and falsely accused of cheating and breaking the rules. Read Rosie's post that R.D. copied. She said she didn't think I was scum but that I was talking to 2 other players offsite about the game. She has absolutely no proof of this. I can't believe too many people would take kindly to this. I don't cheat and if an accusation is made, you damn well better have proof of it or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with this game other than playing Game 1 and now this, Game 2, so I'm not sure what is allowed and what isn't as far as what accusations are alright to sling at other players during the game.  I wouldn't go to that extreme, but players who have played this game before and according to Wake, some games get pretty nasty as far as "slinging poop" goes.
> 
> Unless there is absolute proof that cheating is going on, which Wake would then take action on, I would just consider it as a means for one player to get someone angry and maybe have them reveal something they can use against them.  I would hope that whatever we call each other while playing does not carry forth into our relationship on the Forum - that would totally not make the game worth playing.
> 
> I hope Wake can shed some light on this before we forget about the game and start getting angry at each other for real.
Click to expand...


Nothing that happens in the game has anything to do with USMB or my relationship with any of the players. This game is separate. I already told Wake I would not quit. I'm just getting used to the game and that particular accusation did not sit well with me. I am totally fine with any of the accusations and game-related crap thrown at me. I would like to keep it game related and not personal like cheating accusations with no proof but I'm over it and I'll be fine going forward here and/or in future games. I know this game can push you and I'll get used to it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

At least we can see what happens when folks get pushed in the game and why it is kind of important. Rosie didn't help herself being so nasty but we were going after each other as scum so it is to be expected. IMO, she went one step too far with the cheating accusations. And I have to have a thicker skin. Live and learn.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Vote count, please. 

Thank you!


----------



## Shaitra

I can understand agressive play, but Rosie went over the line with the cheating accusations.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> I can understand agressive play, but Rosie went over the line with the cheating accusations.



That wasn't agressiveness; just plain ol' nastiness. If her idea for doing that was to take the off of her, it backfired. There's never an excuse for what she did.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand agressive play, but Rosie went over the line with the cheating accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't agressiveness; just plain ol' nastiness. If her idea for doing that was to take the off of her, it backfired. There's never an excuse for what she did.
Click to expand...


Totally agree here. I think we can play without resorting to these tactics. Even if it gets heated, there is a line we don't need to cross.


----------



## dblack

Jeezz.... what the hell happened in here???


----------



## Wolfsister77

And honestly, those tactics kind of hurt this game as everyone kind of clamed up and it made at least one of us-me, want to quit. And frankly, if we give up before we have to, that isn't fun either. Wake said the real games get pretty psychological and that's fine but there can be a limit-like accusing someone of something that could get them kicked out of the game.

I certitanly won't do that to anyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Jeezz.... what the hell happened in here???



Major fireworks and a lynching.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> And honestly, those tactics kind of hurt this game as everyone kind of clamed up and it made at least one of us-me, want to quit. And frankly, if we give up before we have to, that isn't fun either. Wake said the real games get pretty psychological and that's fine but there can be a limit-like accusing someone of something that could get them kicked out of the game.
> 
> I certitanly won't do that to anyone.



I think the key is to remember we're all playing "characters" in this game. That's part of what Wake is trying to introduce with the color roles. Making it more of a roleplaying game emphasizes that it's not personal, that it's a game.


----------



## Shaitra

Things have definitely progressed fast, hopefully not too fast.  Even while we are playing characters in a game, it did seem Rosie was trying to get people kicked out of the game.  That is not cool.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> So now it is Grandma's turn to beat the dead horse.
> 
> That is no coincidence.
> 
> Bones talked about "we" getting a head start. And indeed they did.
> 
> I am a member with Bones at another site. I do not think it is a coincidence what Bones said.
> 
> It seems Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma are meeting elsewhere and have "gotten a head start,".
> 
> I don't think they are Mafia trying to hide that they are. I do think Mertex  has uncovered cheating.
> 
> Grandma is just playing her assigned role. When confronted, she could not come up with facts to justify voting for me.
> 
> That is because there are none AND she had.not had time to meet with others offsite to collude over an answer.
> 
> It seems choreographed because it is.
> 
> I am accusing Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma of working together elsewhere, teaming up to cheat.
> 
> As Wolfsister keeps saying - I am not a team player.
> 
> Correct. I  am not teaming up elsewhere to  cheat. She is.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I outlined the facts. I also said that I had Bones on my FoS list. And I'm still waiting for Bones' answer...

But I can only vote for one player, right now it's Rosie. If Rosie's a townie, then Bones will surely be the next.

As for meeting offsite, this and my own boards are the only ones I go to. I don't discuss the game with anyone else other than in this thread and the Mafia discussion thread. I don't like cheaters.


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> *Vote: rosie*



My hunch is that you may have just lynched the town doctor, but I could be wrong .  Those odds I posted were references to specific Rosie posts that made me think she could be the doc.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

She even went so far as to ask Wake to investigate me and Bones and Grandma.

That sped up her lynching IMO and hurt the game.

Lets not make accusations and try to get each other kicked out of the game. 

It is just a game and supposed to be fun. 

My two cents for future game play for all of us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is Grandma's turn to beat the dead horse.
> 
> That is no coincidence.
> 
> Bones talked about "we" getting a head start. And indeed they did.
> 
> I am a member with Bones at another site. I do not think it is a coincidence what Bones said.
> 
> It seems Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma are meeting elsewhere and have "gotten a head start,".
> 
> I don't think they are Mafia trying to hide that they are. I do think Mertex  has uncovered cheating.
> 
> Grandma is just playing her assigned role. When confronted, she could not come up with facts to justify voting for me.
> 
> That is because there are none AND she had.not had time to meet with others offsite to collude over an answer.
> 
> It seems choreographed because it is.
> 
> I am accusing Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma of working together elsewhere, teaming up to cheat.
> 
> As Wolfsister keeps saying - I am not a team player.
> 
> Correct. I  am not teaming up elsewhere to  cheat. She is.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I outlined the facts. I also said that I had Bones on my FoS list. And I'm still waiting for Bones' answer...
> 
> But I can only vote for one player, right now it's Rosie. If Rosie's a townie, then Bones will surely be the next.
> 
> As for meeting offsite, this and my own boards are the only ones I go to. I don't discuss the game with anyone else other than in this thread and the Mafia discussion thread. I don't like cheaters.
Click to expand...


No one does which is why the accusation really upset me to be honest. I don't cheat. Cheating like that ruins the game. I would never do it, nor accuse anyone of it without proof.


----------



## dblack

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hunch is that you may have just lynched the town doctor, but I could be wrong .  Those odds I posted were references to specific Rosie posts that made me think she could be the doc.....
Click to expand...


Why do you say so? As you seem to know this game more than any of us, that's a worrisome prediction. 

I don't know what to make of her meltdown. I'm tempted to assume it was some weird strategic ploy, but I don't know her that well. Is she usually so volatile?


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hunch is that you may have just lynched the town doctor, but I could be wrong .  Those odds I posted were references to specific Rosie posts that made me think she could be the doc.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say so? As you seem to know this game more than any of us, that's a worrisome prediction.
> 
> I don't know what to make of her meltdown. I'm tempted to assume it was some weird strategic ploy, but I don't know her that well. Is she usually so volatile?
Click to expand...


I don;t know what her normal disposition is.  I haven't played a million games, but it felt like she was backhanded telling us she is a PR in the same posts where she was proclaiming to be a VT.  Maybe it was a plot to throw off scum, but being a doc is a frustrating role I have played twice.  I could just sense a lot of myself when I had that role in her posts, and then there are the post numbers I posted as odds, but I don't recall them now.  

Time will tell.  I obviously could be 100% wrong.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> She even went so far as to ask Wake to investigate me and Bones and Grandma.
> 
> That sped up her lynching IMO and hurt the game.
> 
> Lets not make accusations and try to get each other kicked out of the game.
> 
> It is just a game and supposed to be fun.
> 
> My two cents for future game play for all of us.



If she turns out to be Townie, she didn't really hurt the game, she actually may have provided some good leads for us to follow.

I don't know what you mean when you say "lets not make accusations and try to get each other kicked out of the game" because other than cheating (by talking to other players outside of this thread) there is nothing that will get anyone kicked out, and Wake isn't just going to take someone's word for any accusation, he'll have to investigate and do whatever he has to do to figure out what's true and what isn't.

So maybe we don't need to take anything said personally, and get all upset about what another players says about us.


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hunch is that you may have just lynched the town doctor, but I could be wrong .  Those odds I posted were references to specific Rosie posts that made me think she could be the doc.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say so? As you seem to know this game more than any of us, that's a worrisome prediction.
> 
> I don't know what to make of her meltdown. I'm tempted to assume it was some weird strategic ploy, but I don't know her that well. Is she usually so volatile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don;t know what her normal disposition is.  I haven't played a million games, but it felt like she was backhanded telling us she is a PR in the same posts where she was proclaiming to be a VT.  Maybe it was a plot to throw off scum, but being a doc is a frustrating role I have played twice.  I could just sense a lot of myself when I had that role in her posts, and then there are the post numbers I posted as odds, but I don't recall them now.
> 
> Time will tell.  I obviously could be 100% wrong.
Click to expand...


Seriously?  I didn't get that at all from her posts.  If Rosie turns out scummy, we need to take a long hard look at you.

And if you are right, you will have to give us more detail on how you figured it out.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say so? As you seem to know this game more than any of us, that's a worrisome prediction.
> 
> I don't know what to make of her meltdown. I'm tempted to assume it was some weird strategic ploy, but I don't know her that well. Is she usually so volatile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t know what her normal disposition is.  I haven't played a million games, but it felt like she was backhanded telling us she is a PR in the same posts where she was proclaiming to be a VT.  Maybe it was a plot to throw off scum, but being a doc is a frustrating role I have played twice.  I could just sense a lot of myself when I had that role in her posts, and then there are the post numbers I posted as odds, but I don't recall them now.
> 
> Time will tell.  I obviously could be 100% wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I didn't get that at all from her posts. * If Rosie turns out scummy, we need to take a long hard look at you.*
> 
> And if you are right, you will have to give us more detail on how you figured it out.
Click to expand...


Rosie has always been very straightforward and blunt, I don't look at that as trying to get people kicked out....everyone just needs to realize that this is a game and what people say here is not "real" life.  I'm sure if Rosie really thought someone was cheating she would have relayed that privately to Wake....geez, get a grip, people!


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say so? As you seem to know this game more than any of us, that's a worrisome prediction.
> 
> I don't know what to make of her meltdown. I'm tempted to assume it was some weird strategic ploy, but I don't know her that well. Is she usually so volatile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t know what her normal disposition is.  I haven't played a million games, but it felt like she was backhanded telling us she is a PR in the same posts where she was proclaiming to be a VT.  Maybe it was a plot to throw off scum, but being a doc is a frustrating role I have played twice.  I could just sense a lot of myself when I had that role in her posts, and then there are the post numbers I posted as odds, but I don't recall them now.
> 
> Time will tell.  I obviously could be 100% wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I didn't get that at all from her posts.  If Rosie turns out scummy, we need to take a long hard look at you.
> 
> And if you are right, you will have to give us more detail on how you figured it out.
Click to expand...


Fair enough, but if I were scum, do you not think your post wouldn't seal your fate?...now watch them kill you so I get lynched 

I think they were Posts #'s 84, 284, and 342 taken together.  Her not recognizing the "for the children" as being a clue to anything suggested she was a PR who just assumed the VT's wouldn't have anything distinguishing about them....of course she could be scum too, but I still think she was a PR until [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] does her death scene


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to agree with Grandma that Rosie seems very suspicious.  I don't find her fighting with Grandma to be helpful at all and she is the one complaining about all the "noise" in the thread.  But she is the source of a lot of it.
> 
> If Rosie is town, she is playing very anti-town which only helps the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Rosie, because I just don't know.   But imo she is playing the very way Avi played, only more aggressive.  As she did the last game, she was in our faces up front with her posts.   Yes, she was wrong about the cop comment, but we have to keep hearing how Avi flavor role was a giveaway - which it wasn't.  That's why I suspected him
> 
> I'm still waiting for SB to answer Grandmas questions
Click to expand...


She answered a few posts back. She said that the odds were to much against Avi being scum twice in a row, and that "we" thing was a deliberate joke.

We'll see.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She even went so far as to ask Wake to investigate me and Bones and Grandma.
> 
> That sped up her lynching IMO and hurt the game.
> 
> Lets not make accusations and try to get each other kicked out of the game.
> 
> It is just a game and supposed to be fun.
> 
> My two cents for future game play for all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she turns out to be Townie, she didn't really hurt the game, she actually may have provided some good leads for us to follow.
> 
> I don't know what you mean when you say "lets not make accusations and try to get each other kicked out of the game" because other than cheating (by talking to other players outside of this thread) there is nothing that will get anyone kicked out, and Wake isn't just going to take someone's word for any accusation, he'll have to investigate and do whatever he has to do to figure out what's true and what isn't.
> 
> So maybe we don't need to take anything said personally, and get all upset about what another players says about us.
Click to expand...


If someone says straight out you are meeting with other players and cheating and asking Wake to investigate, let see if you take it calmly. There is no reason for that except to divide folks.


----------



## sameech

Who do you guys think cop should investigate--I suggest ayescantseeyou or whatever that long handle is.  

I would also suggest jailer lock up wolfsister or SBones

Like I said, I think we lost our doc so that is pointless for me to suggest as that would just be a vote for that person to have their throat slit and tossed into the chipper all _Fargo _like


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t know what her normal disposition is.  I haven't played a million games, but it felt like she was backhanded telling us she is a PR in the same posts where she was proclaiming to be a VT.  Maybe it was a plot to throw off scum, but being a doc is a frustrating role I have played twice.  I could just sense a lot of myself when I had that role in her posts, and then there are the post numbers I posted as odds, but I don't recall them now.
> 
> Time will tell.  I obviously could be 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I didn't get that at all from her posts. * If Rosie turns out scummy, we need to take a long hard look at you.*
> 
> And if you are right, you will have to give us more detail on how you figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie has always been very straightforward and blunt, I don't look at that as trying to get people kicked out....everyone just needs to realize that this is a game and what people say here is not "real" life.  I'm sure if Rosie really thought someone was cheating she would have relayed that privately to Wake....geez, get a grip, people!
Click to expand...


You should have no way of knowing if Rosie PM'd Wake or not or if this was a deliberate tactic or a real accusation. Wake came in here with a strong statement about it. She also said right here she wanted Wake to look into it. She make the accusation point blank with no grey areas. You really shouldn't have a clue about her motivations, yet you are adamant this was a planned move and not real.

Rosie is lynched. Her death and the night kill should reveal a lot. No matter what, your seeming to know what Rosie was thinking and being so sure of it and getting so bent out of shape over it is strange. I already said everything in the game, stays in the game and does not carry into USMB for me or changes how I feel about anyone on a personal level. No need to get a grip. I'm fine.

In fact, this thread really needs to go to night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Who do you guys think cop should investigate--I suggest ayescantseeyou or whatever that long handle is.
> 
> I would also suggest jailer lock up wolfsister or SBones
> 
> Like I said, I think we lost our doc so that is pointless for me to suggest as that would just be a vote for that person to have their throat slit and tossed into the chipper all _Fargo _like



I would like the cop to investigate dblack. Not sure who the jailer should lock up.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She even went so far as to ask Wake to investigate me and Bones and Grandma.
> 
> That sped up her lynching IMO and hurt the game.
> 
> Lets not make accusations and try to get each other kicked out of the game.
> 
> It is just a game and supposed to be fun.
> 
> My two cents for future game play for all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she turns out to be Townie, she didn't really hurt the game, she actually may have provided some good leads for us to follow.
> 
> I don't know what you mean when you say "lets not make accusations and try to get each other kicked out of the game" because other than cheating (by talking to other players outside of this thread) there is nothing that will get anyone kicked out, and Wake isn't just going to take someone's word for any accusation, he'll have to investigate and do whatever he has to do to figure out what's true and what isn't.
> 
> So maybe we don't need to take anything said personally, and get all upset about what another players says about us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone says straight out you are meeting with other players and cheating and asking Wake to investigate, let see if you take it calmly. There is no reason for that except to divide folks.
Click to expand...


Maybe you weren't prepared for that type of psychology being used in the game.  If I'm not guilty of whatever I'm being accused, I'll just throw it back at them....sort of like Bones did.  And nobody is being divided, unless you are taking it personally.  I just looked at it as Rosie being her blunt self and trying to get someone upset and you let her get you upset.  

Your reaction could also be interpreted as a sneaky way for someone that is Scum to make us think they are not Scum, by acting all defensive....anyway, that's the way I'm considering  that angle.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Who do you guys think cop should investigate--I suggest ayescantseeyou or whatever that long handle is.
> 
> I would also suggest jailer lock up wolfsister or SBones
> 
> Like I said, I think we lost our doc so* that is pointless for me to suggest as that would just be a vote for that person to have their throat slit and tossed into the chipper all* _Fargo _like



Your suggestion that someone be investigated doesn't out anybody.....unless the Doc/Jailer come back and tell us who they protected.  And like on Day1, we assumed that the people Scum wanted to kill were either in jail or protected, but that didn't reveal who was doing the protecting, so I don't understand your statement (that I bolded).


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I didn't get that at all from her posts. * If Rosie turns out scummy, we need to take a long hard look at you.*
> 
> And if you are right, you will have to give us more detail on how you figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie has always been very straightforward and blunt, I don't look at that as trying to get people kicked out....everyone just needs to realize that this is a game and what people say here is not "real" life.  I'm sure if Rosie really thought someone was cheating she would have relayed that privately to Wake....geez, get a grip, people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have no way of knowing if Rosie PM'd Wake or not or if this was a deliberate tactic or a real accusation. Wake came in here with a strong statement about it. She also said right here she wanted Wake to look into it. She make the accusation point blank with no grey areas. You really shouldn't have a clue about her motivations, yet you are adamant this was a planned move and not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't, but this is a game and I am assuming that some of this is permitted otherwise Wake would have said to cut it out.  But you are still obsessing over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie is lynched. Her death and the night kill should reveal a lot. No matter what, your seeming to know what Rosie was thinking and being so sure of it and getting so bent out of shape over it is strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not getting bent out of shape.  I'm not the one threatening to quit the game....it's just a game....if I get killed, I'll be posting somewhere else tomorrow.....it's not real....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said everything in the game, stays in the game and does not carry into USMB for me or changes how I feel about anyone on a personal level. No need to get a grip. I'm fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why the warnings about what we should and shouldn't say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, this thread really needs to go to night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will soon....why are you so anxious about it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think folks should look closely at dblack. Very closely. And mebelle also. If Rosie isn't the third which I think is possible, look at mani.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think folks should look closely at dblack. Very closely. And mebelle also. If Rosie isn't the third which I think is possible, look at mani.



Yep....dblack has not said too much...and I have always suspected MeBelle, in fact I have voted for her several times.


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think folks should look closely at dblack. Very closely. And mebelle also. If Rosie isn't the third which I think is possible, look at mani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....dblack has not said too much...and I have always suspected MeBelle, in fact I have voted for her several times.
Click to expand...


Haven't said much because I've been busy. I'm not really sure why Wolf suspects me, other than my about face, committing to a vote for Rosie after suggesting we take our time. I still think taking our time would have been better. I wanted to give some thought to the no-kill on Night 1. But things seemed to be moving quickly, and after her behavior on Day 1 (and the discovery that Avi was town) Rosie seemed like the obvious pick. SB's confidence also had me thinking she might be the cop - though I'm not so sure of that at this point. Anyway, we'll see if it was a good call or not. In any case, that's all it was - a 'call'. Just trying to make a decent guess.


----------



## strollingbones

and yet no vote.....ahhhhhhhh


----------



## strollingbones

i think i have answered the same damned questions 4 times now......it is not my fault yall cant read...and i am amazed that calling someone a cheater is more effective than calling someone stupid..who knew


----------



## strollingbones

may i make an aside here:

look  yall....this is a game...we may say some vile things about each other during this game.....but leave it on the ice....otay? 

if i thought for one minute that this would piss rosie off or worse hurt her...i would not play at all....but i am thinking we are all tough and realize this is just a game...and i will play with anyone willing to play with me...simple as that...in the first game it got bad but people were new to it and didnt get upset....i got to give props to rosie for just causing the wave....


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t know what her normal disposition is.  I haven't played a million games, but it felt like she was backhanded telling us she is a PR in the same posts where she was proclaiming to be a VT.  Maybe it was a plot to throw off scum, but being a doc is a frustrating role I have played twice.  I could just sense a lot of myself when I had that role in her posts, and then there are the post numbers I posted as odds, but I don't recall them now.
> 
> Time will tell.  I obviously could be 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I didn't get that at all from her posts.  If Rosie turns out scummy, we need to take a long hard look at you.
> 
> And if you are right, you will have to give us more detail on how you figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but if I were scum, do you not think your post wouldn't seal your fate?...now watch them kill you so I get lynched
> 
> I think they were Posts #'s 84, 284, and 342 taken together.  Her not recognizing the "for the children" as being a clue to anything suggested she was a PR who just assumed the VT's wouldn't have anything distinguishing about them....of course she could be scum too, but I still think she was a PR until [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] does her death scene
Click to expand...


OK, I went back and looked at all three posts.  I don't get that she is the doctor from the posts at all.

Post 84 on page 6 is talking about the first game where she was the town cop.  

Post 284 on page 19 is a plea to safe Ropey, who you replaced, and she speculates that he/you are the bodyguard.  Let's say she is right.  If she is, she just outed a PR which is not helpful to town.  It could even be considered a scummy move.

In post 384 on page 23, she again states her claim that Ropey is the bodyguard.  Later on in this post she claims I am shady but states the chances of me drawing mafia two times in a row is very low.  If she can recognize that for me, why was she so sure Avatar had beaten the odds and was once again scum?

Again, I don't see doctor in this anywhere.


----------



## strollingbones

yea the doc thing took me by surprise....as did the fact that i got up at 3 am expecting a damn lyching and get what...more psycho babble...o hell kill me now


----------



## strollingbones

wait that is just an expression....i still think rosie needs to go for being scum and being 'smart' scum ..she has caused more of a rift than anyone else...why?


----------



## strollingbones

this is like being pecked to death by ducks!


----------



## Shaitra

Yes, I was hoping the lynch would take place last night so that night would start today.  I am really busy at work right now trying to get a government job ready for shipment so it would be nice to have two days where I don't have to worry about the game.


----------



## dblack

Tell ma about it. I have to oversee several hours of manual testing today. It'd be nice not to have to worry about whether I've lynched another innocent. 

Oh well, work helps me keep the game in perspective.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> Who do you guys think cop should investigate--I suggest ayescantseeyou or whatever that long handle is.
> 
> I would also suggest jailer lock up wolfsister or SBones
> 
> Like I said, I think we lost our doc so that is pointless for me to suggest as that would just be a vote for that person to have their throat slit and tossed into the chipper all _Fargo _like



I stated yesterday who I'd like the cop to investigate. You must have missed seeing that. 

Anyway, I don't care who investigates me. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## sameech

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you guys think cop should investigate--I suggest ayescantseeyou or whatever that long handle is.
> 
> I would also suggest jailer lock up wolfsister or SBones
> 
> Like I said, I think we lost our doc so that is pointless for me to suggest as that would just be a vote for that person to have their throat slit and tossed into the chipper all _Fargo _like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated yesterday who I'd like the cop to investigate. You must have missed seeing that.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care who investigates me. I have nothing to hide.
Click to expand...


No, but 1) you are not the only person playing and many have not suggested so I was bumping the subject now that Rosie is lynched 2) I updated my own suggestions based on yesterdays conversations; and 3) perhaps it is that this game is dripping wet with estrogen which is a new dynamic for me to figure out, but of the 3 names I mentioned, I am increasingly think at least 1 of the 3 of you is scum, and you are my prime suspect as you seem to be a rabble rouser.


----------



## sameech

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I stated yesterday who I'd like the cop to investigate. You must have missed seeing that.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care who investigates me. I have nothing to hide.



Sounds like something the Godfather would say BTW.


----------



## strollingbones

perhaps if you would vote instead of running your mouth....we need 7 votes to have the lynching....now how many haved and how many votes does rosie have...no one has to vote till wednesday (?) but we can lynch any time with the needed votes


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated yesterday who I'd like the cop to investigate. You must have missed seeing that.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care who investigates me. I have nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something the Godfather would say BTW.
Click to expand...


Then put your fingers to use and vote for me. It's as simple as that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated yesterday who I'd like the cop to investigate. You must have missed seeing that.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care who investigates me. I have nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something the Godfather would say BTW.
Click to expand...


Someone fighting being investigated is what would raise my suspicions. Mafia have everything to hide; townies don't.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated yesterday who I'd like the cop to investigate. You must have missed seeing that.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care who investigates me. I have nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something the Godfather would say BTW.
Click to expand...


AyeCantSeeYou wanted me investigated, and I hope the Doc did just that, but unless he reveals his findings and wasn't killed overnight, a lot of good it's going to do me.  If indeed AyeCantSeeYou is Scum (as I said I suspected) I'm probably being executed right now and won't be around to discuss it after Rosie is lynched (if Rosie turns out to be Townie).

I'm waiting to see what Rosie turns out to be before making any more accusations.

Why is it taking so long, Wake.....we don't need a fancy movie scene, just tell us she's dead and what she was, for crying out loud!


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated yesterday who I'd like the cop to investigate. You must have missed seeing that.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care who investigates me. I have nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something the Godfather would say BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou wanted me investigated, and I hope the Doc did just that, but unless he reveals his findings and wasn't killed overnight, a lot of good it's going to do me.  If indeed AyeCantSeeYou is Scum (as I said I suspected) I'm probably being executed right now and won't be around to discuss it after Rosie is lynched (if Rosie turns out to be Townie).
> 
> I'm waiting to see what Rosie turns out to be before making any more accusations.
> 
> Why is it taking so long, Wake.....we don't need a fancy movie scene, just tell us she's dead and what she was, for crying out loud!
Click to expand...


Maybe his responsiveness is keyed to the congeniality of the players...


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated yesterday who I'd like the cop to investigate. You must have missed seeing that.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care who investigates me. I have nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something the Godfather would say BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou wanted me investigated, and I hope the Doc did just that, but unless he reveals his findings and wasn't killed overnight, a lot of good it's going to do me.  If indeed AyeCantSeeYou is Scum (as I said I suspected) I'm probably being executed right now and won't be around to discuss it after Rosie is lynched (if Rosie turns out to be Townie).
> 
> I'm waiting to see what Rosie turns out to be before making any more accusations.
> 
> Why is it taking so long, Wake.....we don't need a fancy movie scene, just tell us she's dead and what she was, for crying out loud!
Click to expand...


The cop investigates, not the doctor.  The doctor protects.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something the Godfather would say BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou wanted me investigated, and I hope the Doc did just that, but unless he reveals his findings and wasn't killed overnight, a lot of good it's going to do me.  If indeed AyeCantSeeYou is Scum (as I said I suspected) I'm probably being executed right now and won't be around to discuss it after Rosie is lynched (if Rosie turns out to be Townie).
> 
> I'm waiting to see what Rosie turns out to be before making any more accusations.
> 
> Why is it taking so long, Wake.....we don't need a fancy movie scene, just tell us she's dead and what she was, for crying out loud!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cop investigates, not the doctor.  The doctor protects.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I knew that....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh for crying out loud, the thread should of been locked a long time ago. If I survive the night, I'll have more to say, but until Rosie's death and subsequent night kill if there is one, I don't see much point. 

Rosie causing a rift is not smart and is anti= town but that horse has been beaten to death.

I already said who my 3 suspects were and I have some questions I can answer that aren't vital to the current day. 

So c'mon Wake, get on with it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If Wake doesn't lock this soon, I'm asking to be replaced.


----------



## strollingbones

are you sure we have the votes..that is the first thing to check...has everyone bolded their votes to let wake know?  and if he is in central time....its early there...now i bolded my vote...i am good...i am staying with rosie but damn i got a lawn to mow.....

i need to drink a lots more water before i go out there...


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW Bones-voting is done, no more need to vote. 

FYI-Thanks for the Estrogen comment sameech but I still like you and think you are town so lucky you. LOL

If you think someone is scum, try targeting them, not dividing the town-unless you are scum.

Lesson of the day.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm in Central time zone, if I'm awake-Wake should be. Especially with a name like Wake.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> are you sure we have the votes..that is the first thing to check...has everyone bolded their votes to let wake know?  and if he is in central time....its early there...now i bolded my vote...i am good...i am staying with rosie but damn i got a lawn to mow.....
> 
> i need to drink a lots more water before i go out there...




I think the votes are there....but Wake has been known to leave one out....

Here we are waiting for the "Kill Scene" and Wake is wondering "why are those idiots waiting for me to kill Rosie" - According to the last count, there were six and the hammer made 7, but I'm not going back to count.....having to wade through all that drama makes me think I'm down in the FZ.....


----------



## strollingbones

i noted sammie little bitchy remark....but i am curious to see the outcome of the this...i know mani if rosie is a townie he will go after me next....he is a man of his nerd


----------



## strollingbones

perhaps he is on the trail of cheaters...far and wide?  

my favorite cheaters show is when that dumbass joey whatever boards a boat without permission and the dude stabs him....open seas mother fucker....


----------



## strollingbones

i got to start mowing before it gets too hot to mow

o who am i kidding i do it in 20 to 30 minute sessions


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hopefully, the next day will be less fighting among town and more scum hunting. Because there probably won't be as much of a consensus as there was for Avi and Rosie.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou wanted me investigated, and I hope the Doc did just that, but unless he reveals his findings and wasn't killed overnight, a lot of good it's going to do me.  If indeed AyeCantSeeYou is Scum (as I said I suspected) I'm probably being executed right now and won't be around to discuss it after Rosie is lynched (if Rosie turns out to be Townie).
> 
> I'm waiting to see what Rosie turns out to be before making any more accusations.
> 
> Why is it taking so long, Wake.....we don't need a fancy movie scene, just tell us she's dead and what she was, for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop investigates, not the doctor.  The doctor protects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that....
Click to expand...




To me, a true townie is more "Oh no, don't waste an investigation on me.  We need to find scum" and less, "Go ahead I dare you because I already know what you will find out."  Ayes definitely has stepped up in the suspect list not just as scum, but as the GF.  It is just a matter of who is her minion bodyguard who will protect her--wolfsister or Bones.  Probably SB, but again, time will tell.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hopefully, the next day will be less fighting among town and more scum hunting. Because there probably won't be as much of a consensus as there was for Avi and Rosie.




Ya think?  If Rosie turns out to be Townie, your head may be in the gallows before the end of the 3rd Day, missy....that's if you don't quit the game before that....


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop investigates, not the doctor.  The doctor protects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, a true townie is more "Oh no, don't waste an investigation on me.  We need to find scum" and less, "Go ahead I dare you because I already know what you will find out."  Ayes definitely has stepped up in the suspect list not just as scum, but as the GF.  It is just a matter of who is her minion bodyguard who will protect her--wolfsister or Bones.  Probably SB, but again, time will tell.
Click to expand...


Well, if you read my posts, I laid out the scenario with the three Musketeers, but I thought for sure SB would be the GF......but being that Aye is the mouthy one, you may be right.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop investigates, not the doctor.  The doctor protects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, a true townie is more "Oh no, don't waste an investigation on me.  We need to find scum" and less, "Go ahead I dare you because I already know what you will find out."  Ayes definitely has stepped up in the suspect list not just as scum, but as the GF.  It is just a matter of who is her minion bodyguard who will protect her--wolfsister or Bones.  Probably SB, but again, time will tell.
Click to expand...

I would have thought so too. When Avi did that it only made me more sure, and wrong.  

Your estrogen comment btw...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ummm, Wake.............Rosie's dead. Can you at least not leave her hanging and give her a nice funeral? 

Sheesh.......................


----------



## R.D.

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 2.3​**No, Julie, those shadows don't want to kill you. Those over there do.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> 
> *RosieS (6):* _strollingbones&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;_
> *strollingbones (2):* _R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *Mertex (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_
> 
> 
> *~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 6/7/14, @ 9pm central.
> *~* Mafia can be *very* serious businessit's so psychological. Let's all just breathe, take a break, and get back to killing each other with our wits later.
> *~* On (1298) and (1300), all you need to do is post *Unvote*, guys.    [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> *~* Gender symbols added for clarification.



Shiatra  was the hammer.  Wake must be the town narcoleptic


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> BTW Bones-voting is done, no more need to vote.
> 
> FYI-Thanks for the Estrogen comment sameech but I still like you and think you are town so lucky you. LOL
> 
> If you think someone is scum, try targeting them, not dividing the town-unless you are scum.
> 
> Lesson of the day.



I am uniting the town--against the trifecta of terror


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Bones-voting is done, no more need to vote.
> 
> FYI-Thanks for the Estrogen comment sameech but I still like you and think you are town so lucky you. LOL
> 
> If you think someone is scum, try targeting them, not dividing the town-unless you are scum.
> 
> Lesson of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am uniting the town--against the trifecta of terror
Click to expand...


Don't you mean the Estrogen Express.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I feel like we are disrespecting the dead.

I now am hoping Wake is o.k.


----------



## Shaitra

I think Wake had a special occation yesterday, which could explain him not being on top of everything last night and this morning.


----------



## R.D.

*vote=Wake * 

Since the game should be locked I figured I could edit.   I want to suggest the next night be short due to the fact we all expected to wake up to the set dealine already


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop investigates, not the doctor.  The doctor protects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, a true townie is more "Oh no, don't waste an investigation on me.  We need to find scum" and less, "Go ahead I dare you because I already know what you will find out."  Ayes definitely has stepped up in the suspect list not just as scum, but as the GF.  It is just a matter of who is her minion bodyguard who will protect her--wolfsister or Bones.  Probably SB, but again, time will tell.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, a true townie is more "Oh no, don't waste an investigation on me.  We need to find scum" and less, "Go ahead I dare you because I already know what you will find out."  Ayes definitely has stepped up in the suspect list not just as scum, but as the GF.  It is just a matter of who is her minion bodyguard who will protect her--wolfsister or Bones.  Probably SB, but again, time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you read my posts, I laid out the scenario with the three Musketeers, but I thought for sure SB would be the GF......but being that Aye is the mouthy one, you may be right.
Click to expand...




sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Bones-voting is done, no more need to vote.
> 
> FYI-Thanks for the Estrogen comment sameech but I still like you and think you are town so lucky you. LOL
> 
> If you think someone is scum, try targeting them, not dividing the town-unless you are scum.
> 
> Lesson of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am uniting the town--against the trifecta of terror
Click to expand...


How do we know you aren't in that 'trifecta of terror'? You jumped in trying to save Rosie when the hammer was about to fall and also seem to side with Mertex on quite a few things. It could very well be that you are scum. I'm not, and those that are know that.

If it takes lynching me or taking me out by a night action to prove it, then go for it. If either happens, all townies need to take note of the above.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, a true townie is more "Oh no, don't waste an investigation on me.  We need to find scum" and less, "Go ahead I dare you because I already know what you will find out."  Ayes definitely has stepped up in the suspect list not just as scum, but as the GF.  It is just a matter of who is her minion bodyguard who will protect her--wolfsister or Bones.  Probably SB, but again, time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Bones-voting is done, no more need to vote.
> 
> FYI-Thanks for the Estrogen comment sameech but I still like you and think you are town so lucky you. LOL
> 
> If you think someone is scum, try targeting them, not dividing the town-unless you are scum.
> 
> Lesson of the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am uniting the town--against the trifecta of terror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we know you aren't in that 'trifecta of terror'? You jumped in trying to save Rosie when the hammer was about to fall and also seem to side with Mertex on quite a few things. It could very well be that you are scum. I'm not, and those that are know that.
> 
> If it takes lynching me or taking me out by a night action to prove it, then go for it. If either happens, all townies need to take note of the above.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and those that are Scum know that I'm not either, so your self defense doesn't really mean squat....Scum always says they are innocent and offer themselves up as a sacrifice knowing full well their minions will try to deflect the rest of us to someone else.

You're not appearing very gallant with your self-sacrifice.

Depending on what Rosie turns out to be, you may find yourself lynched next......just sayin......I know if she turns out to be Scum, I'm pretty much suspect just for not agreeing with you all.....which may very well be just another Mafia scheme.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, a true townie is more "Oh no, don't waste an investigation on me.  We need to find scum" and less, "Go ahead I dare you because I already know what you will find out."  Ayes definitely has stepped up in the suspect list not just as scum, but as the GF.  It is just a matter of who is her minion bodyguard who will protect her--wolfsister or Bones.  Probably SB, but again, time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Bones-voting is done, no more need to vote.
> 
> FYI-Thanks for the Estrogen comment sameech but I still like you and think you are town so lucky you. LOL
> 
> If you think someone is scum, try targeting them, not dividing the town-unless you are scum.
> 
> Lesson of the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am uniting the town--against the trifecta of terror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we know you aren't in that 'trifecta of terror'? You jumped in trying to save Rosie when the hammer was about to fall and also seem to side with Mertex on quite a few things. It could very well be that you are scum. I'm not, and those that are know that.
> 
> If it takes lynching me or taking me out by a night action to prove it, then go for it. If either happens, all townies need to take note of the above.
Click to expand...


I agree Aye.  Everyone needs to make sure they post who they feel are the scum so if one of us gets killed at night, we at least know what they were thinking.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Do you guys really think scum would be so silly to be looking like they are on a team with anyone?

Yep, Rosie's death and the overnight kill will say a lot.

Time will tell............................


----------



## Wolfsister77

I gave my 3 suspects and who I would like the Cop to investigate.


----------



## R.D.

Are we cheating? 







Too soon?


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Are we cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon?


----------



## sameech

I hope Rosie isn't Jewish or a Muslim because it looks like there is no way we are going to be burying her by sundown.


----------



## Shaitra

In keeping with what I just posted, I'm going to put down some thoughts.  We actually have a great opportunity with this long twilight to keep discussing things.

Mebelle - playing style is different this game.  I mentioned it before that I don't see the good insights and catches from her that I saw in the previous game.  Leaning scum.

Sameech - posts like he is trying to be helpful, but when asked why he thought Rosie was the doctor, gave 3 Rosie posts that supposedly pointed it out and they were all BS.  If Rosie is scum, Sameech should be the next one lynched.

I've been reading on the mafiascum.net website just to try and learn more about how to play the game.  One of the theories I came across is the idea of voting in the butterspot.  This is the 3rd and 4th votes on a wagon.  Noob scum tend to vote in these spots because they don't want to be the first ones to vote, nor do they want to be the hammer.  So it might be beneficial to look at the 3rd and 4th voters for Avatar and for Rosie.  I'm just putting that out there incase I don't make it through the night.

Mertex - I keep bouncing back and forth on her.  Sometimes she definitely seems scummy and other times she seems town.  

Wolfsister - feels town to me.  If she is scum my hat's off to her for playing a great game.  

ACSY - feels town to me.

SB - feels town to me.

RD - not sure about her yet.

Mani - been very quiet.  null read

dblack - not sure about him yet.

I think I covered everyone except myself.  I know I'm innocent but everyone says that so do with it what you will.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I gave my 3 suspects and who I would like the Cop to investigate.



Yeah, but that was 30 pages ago with tons of drama in between....who's going to remember who "you" suspected after all that?..............


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my 3 suspects and who I would like the Cop to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that was 30 pages ago with tons of drama in between....who's going to remember who "you" suspected after all that?..............
Click to expand...


Hey, it was after we lynched Rosie. You even commented on it. Forget already?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I've also read some at mafiascum.net-wow, they are hardcore there. But their wiki has some great hints.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> In keeping with what I just posted, I'm going to put down some thoughts.  We actually have a great opportunity with this long twilight to keep discussing things.
> 
> 
> I've been reading on the mafiascum.net website just to try and learn more about how to play the game.  One of the theories I came across is the idea of voting in the butterspot.  This is the 3rd and 4th votes on a wagon.  Noob scum tend to vote in these spots because *they don't want to be the first ones to vote,* nor do they want to be the hammer.  So it might be beneficial to look at the 3rd and 4th voters for Avatar and for Rosie.  I'm just putting that out there incase I don't make it through the night.
> 
> Mertex - I keep bouncing back and forth on her.  Sometimes she definitely seems scummy and other times she seems town.



Phew! I'm relieved.....I was the first one to vote for Avi......of course, you'll find some other lame excuse to point the finger at me.....but what about you?  You could be the GF directing your minions (Aye/Wolf) whom you are elevating as respectable Townies,  to do your dirty work while you vote for some non suspecting weak and trembling Townie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why am I always a minion? 

I never voted for Avi. The 3rd to vote for Rosie.

Nice long Twilight.................it's been good.

RIP Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my 3 suspects and who I would like the Cop to investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that was 30 pages ago with tons of drama in between....who's going to remember who "you" suspected after all that?..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, it was after we lynched Rosie. You even commented on it. Forget already?
Click to expand...



Rosie hasn't been lynched yet.  It's not over till the fat lady sings, and I haven't heard any music yet.....anyway.....I'm sure you'll be reminding us again...I'll wait.


----------



## R.D.

She's so dead it's drawing flies ;( 

Don't we have a town undertaker?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why am I always a minion?
> 
> I never voted for Avi. *The 3rd to vote for Rosie.*
> 
> Nice long Twilight.................it's been good.
> 
> RIP Rosie



No, you didn't, and I didn't say you did....it could be that you were told by your leader to let us dumb Townies go ahead and kill him while you concentrated on the next Townie....(if Rosie turns out to be Townie...)

And, didn't Shaitra say Scum votes 3rd and 4th?


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> *She's so dead it's drawing flies *;(
> 
> Don't we have a town undertaker?




Have some respect for the dead, why don't you?

Wake may be keeping her under ice.  Maybe Wake is investigating the "cheating" accusation?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that was 30 pages ago with tons of drama in between....who's going to remember who "you" suspected after all that?..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it was after we lynched Rosie. You even commented on it. Forget already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie hasn't been lynched yet.  It's not over till the fat lady sings, and I haven't heard any music yet.....anyway.....I'm sure you'll be reminding us again...I'll wait.
Click to expand...


Actually, in the game, during twilight the dead can still speak until the thread's closed. I just realized that.  They can sometimes make one post the next day depending on the rules. 

Twilight is a pseudo-phase between Day and Night. More specifically, it is the time period between the hammer vote that seals the Day's lynch and the time the moderator locks the thread for Night.

Moderators have varying policies about Twilight. Many allow players to continue to post normally; some do not allow lynched players to post (though this leads to the problem of the lynched player not necessarily knowing they have been lynched). Some moderators prefer Twilight discussion to be kept to a minimum, though this is not common.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it was after we lynched Rosie. You even commented on it. Forget already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie hasn't been lynched yet.  It's not over till the fat lady sings, and I haven't heard any music yet.....anyway.....I'm sure you'll be reminding us again...I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, in the game, during twilight the dead can still speak until the thread's closed. I just realized that.  They can sometimes make one post the next day depending on the rules.
> 
> Twilight is a pseudo-phase between Day and Night. More specifically, it is the time period between the hammer vote that seals the Day's lynch and the time the moderator locks the thread for Night.
> 
> Moderators have varying policies about Twilight. Many allow players to continue to post normally; some do not allow lynched players to post (though this leads to the problem of the lynched player not necessarily knowing they have been lynched). Some moderators prefer Twilight discussion to be kept to a minimum, though this is not common.
Click to expand...



What if Wake lynched himself accidentally?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie hasn't been lynched yet.  It's not over till the fat lady sings, and I haven't heard any music yet.....anyway.....I'm sure you'll be reminding us again...I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in the game, during twilight the dead can still speak until the thread's closed. I just realized that.  They can sometimes make one post the next day depending on the rules.
> 
> Twilight is a pseudo-phase between Day and Night. More specifically, it is the time period between the hammer vote that seals the Day's lynch and the time the moderator locks the thread for Night.
> 
> Moderators have varying policies about Twilight. Many allow players to continue to post normally; some do not allow lynched players to post (though this leads to the problem of the lynched player not necessarily knowing they have been lynched). Some moderators prefer Twilight discussion to be kept to a minimum, though this is not common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What if Wake lynched himself accidentally?
Click to expand...


That question at the beginning of the game where I asked if we could lynch the moderator was a joke folks...............

I do hope he's o.k. and just giving us a long twilight or busy.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's so dead it's drawing flies *;(
> 
> Don't we have a town undertaker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some respect for the dead, why don't you?
> 
> Wake may be keeping her under ice.  Maybe Wake is investigating the "cheating" accusation?
Click to expand...




So let me get this straight.  Rosie can come in, as long as the thread is not locked, and spill the beans?   

That is kinda awesome.   Should we @ her???


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't think she can give anything away yet. Wake hopefully will lay out his Twilight rules.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> I
> Sameech - posts like he is trying to be helpful, but when asked why he thought Rosie was the doctor, gave 3 Rosie posts that supposedly pointed it out and they were all BS.  If Rosie is scum, Sameech should be the next one lynched.



If the alternative is to be stuck in a game with dense irrational people who think if they yell loud enough, people will confess, sure, go ahead even if she isn't.

she posts that she has told us what she is not which is linguistically an odd way of phrasing that; I pointed to the post that makes it look like she is trying to figure out who is the cop; and she did not see the relevance of the "For the Children" as a clue indicating she is likely not a VT.  Add into that how frustrated she is with town, and the logical conclusion for me is that there is enough evidence that she may be the doctor to warrant her being spared and investigated as opposed to being lynched because she offends someone's fragile ego.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I don't think she can give anything away yet. Wake hopefully will lay out his Twilight rules.



I have seen it in other games but it usually more an FU at the people who lynched them.  Rosie has been on thread after the lynch.  I saw her here last night.


----------



## Shaitra

hmm, would it be like having a seance where we try and contact Rosie?


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> Sameech - posts like he is trying to be helpful, but when asked why he thought Rosie was the doctor, gave 3 Rosie posts that supposedly pointed it out and they were all BS.  If Rosie is scum, Sameech should be the next one lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the alternative is to be stuck in a game with dense irrational people who think if they yell loud enough, people will confess, sure, go ahead even if she isn't.
> 
> she posts that she has told us what she is not which is linguistically an odd way of phrasing that; I pointed to the post that makes it look like she is trying to figure out who is the cop; and she did not see the relevance of the "For the Children" as a clue indicating she is likely not a VT.  Add into that how frustrated she is with town, and the logical conclusion for me is that there is enough evidence that she may be the doctor to warrant her being spared and investigated as opposed to being lynched because she offends someone's fragile ego.
Click to expand...


Aww, are we pissing you off sameech?


----------



## Wolfsister77

She was lynched for pretty solid reasons. Your reading comprehension is off if you don't see we had solid reasons for pulling the rope.

If she was the doc, playing like a raging bitch and pissing off town isn't going to help her with so many votes already. Playing selfishly and being so nasty reeks of scum.

Can't wait to find out.


----------



## R.D.

If Rosie is town, I might not be alive tomorrow as we're all at risk.   

dblack ,Grandma, manifold, Luissa, Shaitra , Mebelle60 , Mertex , Sameech just have not set off alarms for me yet

 RosieS    I saw her posts as trying to be helpful to town. Her "outing" PR would have been just hunches, if mafia she would have been able to discuss it private.   I don't see the logic of mafia, as a team ok'ing that strategy.   As a townie she was putting herself on the line.  We'll see, I may be taking  wrong to all new heights 

SB and Aye are still in my most likely sum list.  Wolfsister, too.  Although I did get a strong feeing she wasn't guilty.   They all came too strong to Avatars defense plus other odd things I've posted already  I haven't changed my thoughts on them yet. 

I do have a thought who some of the PR's might be, but I'm not aiding scum and I could be way off.  All I can say is its all in the first day posts


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> Aww, are we pissing you off sameech?



No just boring the hell out of me.  I confess.  I am the Godfather.  You win.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, are we pissing you off sameech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just boring the hell out of me.  I confess.  I am the Godfather.  You win.
Click to expand...


Tell us who your goons are then. End your hell now.


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, are we pissing you off sameech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just boring the hell out of me.  I confess.  I am the Godfather.  You win.
Click to expand...


Cool, it might not be your strategy of choice, but if it works, more power to us.  

But as Wolfsister has suggested, please tell us your goons before you fall on your sword.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> Sameech - posts like he is trying to be helpful, but when asked why he thought Rosie was the doctor, gave 3 Rosie posts that supposedly pointed it out and they were all BS.  If Rosie is scum, Sameech should be the next one lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the alternative is to be stuck in a game with dense irrational people who think if they yell loud enough, people will confess, sure, go ahead even if she isn't.
> 
> she posts that she has told us what she is not which is linguistically an odd way of phrasing that; I pointed to the post that makes it look like she is trying to figure out who is the cop; and she did not see the relevance of the "For the Children" as a clue indicating she is likely not a VT.  Add into that how frustrated she is with town, and the logical conclusion for me is that there is enough evidence that she may be the doctor to warrant her being spared and investigated as opposed to being lynched because she offends someone's fragile ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, are we pissing you off sameech?
Click to expand...



Accusatory posts do have a way of pissing people off.....  Look how pissed off Wolfie was because she was accused of cheating.  If your whole basis for having someone lynched is because their reasons didn't make sense to you, perhaps you should be next, or SB or Aye........


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, are we pissing you off sameech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just boring the hell out of me.  I confess.  I am the Godfather.  You win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Tell us who your goons are then*. End your hell now.
Click to expand...



Aye and Shaitra....and they're putting on a very good show, trying to deflect attention.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> She was lynched for pretty solid reasons. Your reading comprehension is off if you don't see we had solid reasons for pulling the rope.
> 
> If she was the doc, playing like a raging bitch and pissing off town isn't going to help her with so many votes already. Playing selfishly and being so nasty reeks of scum.
> 
> Can't wait to find out.



Except the Scum would have known if she was Townie and maybe she didn't piss off the Townies as much as she pissed off the Scum?  The only ones that got incensed at her comments were the three that had questionable actions and they had already voted for her before she did her off the wall accusation.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

http://thefunnyplace.net/wp-content...-again.jpg?timestamp=1401727994?cb=fH6kVcIaef


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>




Hahaha, payday's coming.....


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> http://thefunnyplace.net/wp-content...-again.jpg?timestamp=1401727994?cb=fH6kVcIaef



Try using the "img" icon instead of the "url" icon when posting pictures....it works better...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was lynched for pretty solid reasons. Your reading comprehension is off if you don't see we had solid reasons for pulling the rope.
> 
> If she was the doc, playing like a raging bitch and pissing off town isn't going to help her with so many votes already. Playing selfishly and being so nasty reeks of scum.
> 
> Can't wait to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the Scum would have known if she was Townie and maybe she didn't piss off the Townies as much as she pissed off the Scum?  The only ones that got incensed at her comments were the three that had questionable actions and they had already voted for her before she did her off the wall accusation.
Click to expand...


It certainly must be frustrating when you don't think a person should die because you think they are innocent and they die anyway. 

I know the feeling well with Avi's death.

Still 8 people killed him and now 7 killed Rosie.

Time will tell.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefunnyplace.net/wp-content...-again.jpg?timestamp=1401727994?cb=fH6kVcIaef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using the "img" icon instead of the "url" icon when posting pictures....it works better...
Click to expand...


When you hit the 'quote' button, you'll see I did use the "img" icon first.


----------



## Wake

*Sorry for the delay, guys. I've been extremely busy. Haven't had time to type up the death scene for Rosie, but it's on the way, later today. In the meantime you guys are free to continue discussing the game&#8212;this phase between the final vote and Night is known as Twilight.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, payday's coming.....
Click to expand...


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was lynched for pretty solid reasons. Your reading comprehension is off if you don't see we had solid reasons for pulling the rope.
> 
> If she was the doc, playing like a raging bitch and pissing off town isn't going to help her with so many votes already. Playing selfishly and being so nasty reeks of scum.
> 
> Can't wait to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the Scum would have known if she was Townie and maybe she didn't piss off the Townies as much as she pissed off the Scum?  The only ones that got incensed at her comments were the three that had questionable actions and they had already voted for her before she did her off the wall accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly must be frustrating when you don't think a person should die because you think they are innocent and they die anyway.
> 
> I know the feeling well with Avi's death.
> 
> Still 8 people killed him and now 7 killed Rosie.
> 
> Time will tell.
Click to expand...


If you are town, you sure have a mean steak 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Wolfsister
R.D. .(snipped)...and Mertex convinced me to take Avatar out of town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's a good one:


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefunnyplace.net/wp-content...-again.jpg?timestamp=1401727994?cb=fH6kVcIaef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using the "img" icon instead of the "url" icon when posting pictures....it works better...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you hit the 'quote' button, you'll see I did use the "img" icon first.
Click to expand...


It works for me.....maybe you fail better?


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except the Scum would have known if she was Townie and maybe she didn't piss off the Townies as much as she pissed off the Scum?  The only ones that got incensed at her comments were the three that had questionable actions and they had already voted for her before she did her off the wall accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly must be frustrating when you don't think a person should die because you think they are innocent and they die anyway.
> 
> I know the feeling well with Avi's death.
> 
> Still 8 people killed him and now 7 killed Rosie.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are town, you sure have a mean steak
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wolfsister
> R.D. .(snipped)...and Mertex convinced me to take Avatar out of town.
Click to expand...


Well, I had to be sure.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly must be frustrating when you don't think a person should die because you think they are innocent and they die anyway.
> 
> I know the feeling well with Avi's death.
> 
> Still 8 people killed him and now 7 killed Rosie.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are town, you sure have a mean steak
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wolfsister
> R.D. .(snipped)...and Mertex convinced me to take Avatar out of town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I had to be sure.
Click to expand...


Of what?  That he was taken out?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly must be frustrating when you don't think a person should die because you think they are innocent and they die anyway.
> 
> I know the feeling well with Avi's death.
> 
> Still 8 people killed him and now 7 killed Rosie.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are town, you sure have a mean *steak*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wolfsister
> R.D. .(snipped)...and Mertex convinced me to take Avatar out of town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I had to be sure.
Click to expand...


You grilled and didn't invite me....hmmmm, I'm miffed.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the alternative is to be stuck in a game with dense irrational people who think if they yell loud enough, people will confess, sure, go ahead even if she isn't.
> 
> she posts that she has told us what she is not which is linguistically an odd way of phrasing that; I pointed to the post that makes it look like she is trying to figure out who is the cop; and she did not see the relevance of the "For the Children" as a clue indicating she is likely not a VT.  Add into that how frustrated she is with town, and the logical conclusion for me is that there is enough evidence that she may be the doctor to warrant her being spared and investigated as opposed to being lynched because she offends someone's fragile ego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, are we pissing you off sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accusatory posts do have a way of pissing people off.....  Look how pissed off Wolfie was because she was accused of cheating.  If your whole basis for having someone lynched is because their reasons didn't make sense to you, perhaps you should be next, or SB or Aye........
Click to expand...


I haven't lynched anyone yet based on not understanding their reasoning.  I had plenty of reasons to lynch Rosie and have listed them back further in the thread for all to see.

What sameech says about Rosie not being VT because she didn't have a flavor role is a lie because Wake told us EVERYONE got a flavor role, even the scum.  Rosie even played as her flavor role (sandwich delivery)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try using the "img" icon instead of the "url" icon when posting pictures....it works better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hit the 'quote' button, you'll see I did use the "img" icon first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works for me.....*maybe you fail better*?
Click to expand...


Looks like you already did.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, are we pissing you off sameech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just boring the hell out of me.  I confess.  I am the Godfather.  You win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us who your goons are then. End your hell now.
Click to expand...


You certainly have all the characteristics of the scum roleblocker on display--trying to derail productive town conversations so you will have less uncertainty in whom to block I presume.  My sense is that you will do what you did on night 1 again under the assumption that the town will do the same thing again, but the Godfather will pass the ball to you this time so you are giddy with having two duties.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are town, you sure have a mean steak
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wolfsister
> R.D. .(snipped)...and Mertex convinced me to take Avatar out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I had to be sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of what?  That he was taken out?
Click to expand...


No, that he was innocent.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No just boring the hell out of me.  I confess.  I am the Godfather.  You win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us who your goons are then. End your hell now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have all the characteristics of the scum roleblocker on display--trying to derail productive town conversations so you will have less uncertainty in whom to block I presume.  My sense is that you will do what you did on night 1 again under the assumption that the town will do the same thing again, but the Godfather will pass the ball to you this time so you are giddy with having two duties.
Click to expand...


You give me far too much credit. Rosie thought I was a roleblocker too.

I'm not that good. But thanks. 

So who are your goons?


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No just boring the hell out of me.  I confess.  I am the Godfather.  You win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us who your goons are then. End your hell now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have all the characteristics of the scum roleblocker on display--trying to derail productive town conversations so you will have less uncertainty in whom to block I presume.  My sense is that you will do what you did on night 1 again under the assumption that the town will do the same thing again, but the Godfather will pass the ball to you this time so you are giddy with having two duties.
Click to expand...


Hmm, I think you are describing what you did on night one, not what Wolfsister did.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us who your goons are then. End your hell now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have all the characteristics of the scum roleblocker on display--trying to derail productive town conversations so you will have less uncertainty in whom to block I presume.  My sense is that you will do what you did on night 1 again under the assumption that the town will do the same thing again, but the Godfather will pass the ball to you this time so you are giddy with having two duties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give me far too much credit. Rosie thought I was a roleblocker too.
> 
> I'm not that good. But thanks.
> 
> So who are your goons?
Click to expand...

Yeah!


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us who your goons are then. End your hell now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have all the characteristics of the scum roleblocker on display--trying to derail productive town conversations so you will have less uncertainty in whom to block I presume.  My sense is that you will do what you did on night 1 again under the assumption that the town will do the same thing again, but the Godfather will pass the ball to you this time so you are giddy with having two duties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give me far too much credit. Rosie thought I was a roleblocker too.
> 
> I'm not that good. But thanks.
> 
> So who are your goons?
Click to expand...


And that is why you made sure she got the lynch.

Perhaps I should pretend like I have information AFTER the lynch but still won't say what it is.  That seems like a good strategy going into night if you are scum or a bad townie.  

As for who is my goon, you and I can discuss that on the other thread after the day closes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have all the characteristics of the scum roleblocker on display--trying to derail productive town conversations so you will have less uncertainty in whom to block I presume.  My sense is that you will do what you did on night 1 again under the assumption that the town will do the same thing again, but the Godfather will pass the ball to you this time so you are giddy with having two duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You give me far too much credit. Rosie thought I was a roleblocker too.
> 
> I'm not that good. But thanks.
> 
> So who are your goons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is why you made sure she got the lynch.
> 
> Perhaps I should pretend like I have information AFTER the lynch but still won't say what it is.  That seems like a good strategy going into night if you are scum or a bad townie.
> 
> As for who is my goon, you and I can discuss that on the other thread after the day closes.
Click to expand...


So I'm either an awesome scum roleblocker or I suck as a townie. Gotcha. You and Rosie. Two peas in a pod. Playing almost identical since you also said I was townie first just like she did. The similarities are eerie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I gotta go to a meeting. I am holding back no info. I've been an open book here.

I will probably be busy until the death scene.

Can't wait to see what happens.

Bye for now.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> So I'm either an awesome scum roleblocker or I suck as a townie. Gotcha. You and Rosie. Two peas in a pod. Playing almost identical since you also said I was townie first just like she did. The similarities are eerie.



Yes, blowing sunshine up the butt of a narcissist serves its purpose in the moment, but it sure does turn them into needy addicts in the end. 

And no, you are not an awesome scum roleblocker, just a scum role blocker.

Wait, this just in, I have information I cannot share with town yet unless I survive the night, but if the doctor protects me and the jailer jails me in the night--double up to be sure--I will tell you tomorrow I was just a VT who was trying to draw the lynch and not a scum trying to divert PR's from protecting targets.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you hit the 'quote' button, you'll see I did use the "img" icon first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works for me.....*maybe you fail better*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you already did.
Click to expand...


It was a site that you picked.....so you failed before me, duh....!


----------



## R.D.

Wake said:


> *Sorry for the delay, guys. I've been extremely busy. Haven't had time to type up the death scene for Rosie, but it's on the way, later today. In the meantime you guys are free to continue discussing the gamethis phase between the final vote and Night is known as Twilight.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm either an awesome scum roleblocker or I suck as a townie. Gotcha. You and Rosie. Two peas in a pod. Playing almost identical since you also said I was townie first just like she did. The similarities are eerie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, blowing sunshine up the butt of a narcissist serves its purpose in the moment, but it sure does turn them into needy addicts in the end.
> 
> And no, you are not an awesome scum roleblocker, just a scum role blocker.
> 
> Wait, this just in, I have information I cannot share with town yet unless I survive the night, but if the doctor protects me and the jailer jails me in the night--double up to be sure--I will tell you tomorrow I was just a VT who was trying to draw the lynch and not a scum trying to divert PR's from protecting targets.
Click to expand...


We'll talk..................


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> We'll talk..................



No we won't.  Bruising your ego is how I am going to get you to kill me in the night and then claim that you would never be that obvious.  You won't be able to resist


----------



## Luissa

If it's Twilight. Where are the vampires? Lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll talk..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we won't.  Bruising your ego is how I am going to get you to kill me in the night and then claim that you would never be that obvious.  You won't be able to resist
Click to expand...


Ha!! Laid it out for everyone to avoid being killed.

I'm not killing anyone. 

Wake-In the future, I don't know about anyone else, but I don't mind if you just tell who the dead are. If you are busy, you don't have to write scenes. It's nice but not essential, IMO.

Others may not agree. Screw them, it's all about me.


----------



## armada

I don't know what this place is


----------



## R.D.

armada said:


> I don't know what this place is



We hang you 





It's a game


----------



## armada

R.D. said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what this place is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hang you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game
Click to expand...


Seems quite complicated


----------



## Wake

*Final vote and death scene approaching. I need a few moments to envision a horrific death for a female Jimmy Johns employee.

Armada, please do not post in ongoing games you are not signed up for. You may join game 3 if you wish. I will delete further posts if necessary. You may talk to your heart's content here.*


----------



## Mertex

armada said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what this place is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hang you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems quite complicated
Click to expand...


It really isn't, but you have to be in from the start and read the rules...when we finish this one, we'll start another one, and if you want to play tell Wake.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.4​**"This game is pure, unadulterated psychology."*​

*Not Voting (0):* 


*RosieS (7):* _strollingbones&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
*strollingbones (2):* _R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
*Mertex (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
*dblack (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_


*~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline is 6/7/14, @ 9pm central.

*A majority lynch has been met!*


----------



## Wake

*"Me?"

"Sweet, little, innocent me?"

Miss Rosie, the Jimmy Johns employee, has been marked for death by the Town!

Not only was the mob coming for Rosie, but she had gotten their catering orders wrong. Extra mayo, NO peppers!

And, for Pete's sake, these Turkey Toms were supposed to be unwiches!

The angry mob flew upon this justifiably frustrated Jimmy Johns employee and dragged her over to the gallows. SOMEONE had to die, and it had better be the person ruining their sammiches. 

"But, guys... I'm innocent. It's not like I was trying to kill you or sow chaos or anything. Guys? Guys...?"

The hangman&#8212;tired of never getting the avocado spread he so yearned for&#8212;pulled the lever with a huff of indignation. 

*SNAP!*

And with that, RosieS&#8212;Mafia goon&#8212;died really freaky fast.






It is now Night 2.

All night actions may be submitted via PM.

Night 2 ends 6/4/14, @ 5pm central time.
*


----------



## Wake

*Ah....

...what a nice morning it is today. More birds fluttering about, little sprouts sticking their little heads out of the earth, and people actually not dying. How 'bout that?

Anyways, I don't know about you, but I'm craving some damned good breakfast. Here, have some for yourselves before you get back to it. *






*Day 3 begins.

With 12 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!

Deadline expires 6/11/14, @ 5 pm central.*


----------



## Shaitra

Wow, wait to go townies!!!  The scum must be totally frustrated!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wow, very impressive town!!

Watch for scum to slip. They have got to frustrated. 

I got some ideas and some clues to dig up. May be a little bit. 

I can say: Bones, ACSY, Shaitra, Grandma-you guys have solid town credentials.


----------



## dblack

Seems unlikely the mafia is on vacation. 

Sameech - you seem to know this game well. Is there EVER a time when it makes sense to reveal our roles and go after scum more directly? We certainly have the numbers on them. Between the Doc and the Jailkeep, we ought to have a pretty good fix on who the scum are, if we can triangulate.


----------



## strollingbones

sameech is my next vote i think.....i thought the pinked was scum and as fast as he was replaced i think his role was mafia and that makes sameech mafia...

what do yall think


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

WootWoot!!!

Us Townies have done it again!

Way to go!


----------



## Mertex

Wow!  Whoever was picked as our Doctor/Cop/Jailer/Bodyguard sure are doing a good job....Thanks, guys/gals.......The Town loves you and is having a BBQ in your honor....


----------



## strollingbones

bbq really...we couldnt do something a bit healthier?


----------



## Shaitra

So I think the voting thing makes a bit more sense now.  I posted about this in twilight because it had puzzled me.  But now that we know Rosie's alignment, it makes more sense.

The people who voted for Avatar were: Mertex, RD, Grandma, Rosie, Luissa, dblack, Ropey/Sameech, Mebelle.

The people who voted for Rosie were: Strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister, dblack, Grandma, Shaitra.

We have found out that Rosie was scum.  It stands to reason that at least one other person who voted for Avatar is scum, possibly 2.  

FoS: Mertex and RD.  Around page 59 both Mertex and RD started giving Wolfsister a really hard time because she put forth a vote for someone other than Avatar and Rosie.  It just seemed odd to me.

FoS: Mebelle because she breezed in and hammered Avatar without apparently looking to see she would be the hammer vote and then tried to make it look like a mistake.


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> Seems unlikely the mafia is on vacation.
> 
> Sameech - you seem to know this game well. Is there EVER a time when it makes sense to reveal our roles and go after scum more directly? We certainly have the numbers on them. Between the Doc and the Jailkeep, we ought to have a pretty good fix on who the scum are, if we can triangulate.



Yes but it may be too early and even if it is not, not everyone should do it, especially not the doc or the cop yet.  They are still too many potential rounds.  Just think about what combination of PR's could protect each other at night that someone critical won't be gone by the end.  I'll try to figure out the math and if there is a way to do the reveals where everyone is safe, but I doubt there is.  I suspect the jailer is the person saving our skins at night so far.  Unless cop had a for certain on scum, it would be too risky for him to reveal because he is really useless against the Godfather but we need him to find the other scum.

It would probably be better to take this day to try to hone some backhanded communication skills.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm having a hard time reading sameech.  I don't understand why he got so bent out of shape after we lynched Rosie during twilight.  But then he tosses off the comment that he is the godfather so go ahead and lynch him.  He's played enough to know that revealing his role could get him modkilled.  So is he innocent?  Or is he the other goon so saying he is the godfather isn't technically revealing his roll?


----------



## Grandma

My FoS list is going to look different than it did before. Much shorter.

Townies rock!


----------



## Grandma

I didn't know revealing one's role could get them modkilled.

C'mon, scum tell us your roles!!


----------



## sameech

something i do not know the answer to would be whether or not jailing the godfather would stop all kills or it is the person they assign the kill that has to be blocked.  It is not a role I know a lot about other than having been accused of being it a few times in games and reading about in on mafia wiki.  This is my first game with a GF.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The scum roleblocker is still alive so the Cop should stay hidden for sure.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Rosie defended Ropey. Sameech defended Rosie. He's all kinds of suspicious.

RD and Mertex are too for being against a Rosie lynch and defending her and pushing an Avi lynch.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma, when you think about it, it would be against playing to your win condition, especially if you are scum.  So maybe it's not really revealing your role that is the problem but not playing to your win condition.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I've said the 4 I think are town and the 3 I think are suspicious but the others I can't read because they aren't here-mani, mebelle, luissa

dblack I am unsure of, sometimes I think he's town, sometimes he seems scummy, hard to tell


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Rosie defended Ropey. Sameech defended Rosie. He's all kinds of suspicious.
> 
> RD and Mertex are too for being against a Rosie lynch and defending her and pushing an Avi lynch.



Yes, I remember how Rosie defended Ropey and Sameech defended Rosie.   He's also someone to watch.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> I'm having a hard time reading sameech.  I don't understand why he got so bent out of shape after we lynched Rosie during twilight.  But then he tosses off the comment that he is the godfather so go ahead and lynch him.  He's played enough to know that revealing his role could get him modkilled.  So is he innocent?  Or is he the other goon so saying he is the godfather isn't technically revealing his roll?



I got bent out of shape because I was trying to stop the lynch and throw out a poser defense long enough to see if we could flush out another scum besides her by seeing if somebody took the chance to try to build momentum against the #2 on the list.  Once that was no longer on the table, I was hoping I could possibly set myself up not to get killed at night because I have a working theory that scum won't waste a night kill on somebody they think they can lynch in the day.

Likewise asking everybody to post suggestions for the PR's was more to get so many names out their that scum wouldn't have any solid idea of who to go after because town can never agree on anything.  I knew there would likely be too many names thrown out for scum to work with and hoped it might create some confusion.  I for instance believe there are some clues out there of who is the cop, and believe that person should keep quiet until they definitely have an ID on the remaining non-GF scum or until the process of elimination has us with a better advantage.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I didn't know revealing one's role could get them modkilled.
> 
> C'mon, scum tell us your roles!!



I think scum revealing themselves could. There's probably reasons at some points in the game that you can make a claim to be the cop or a VT or whatever if it benefits the game. Then if you lie, the real person can claim or if you are telling the truth, you work out in the open or tell others not to save you at night or whatever.

I think with the roleblocker and godfather around, they are the two most potent scum and we should be careful.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> The scum roleblocker is still alive so the Cop should stay hidden for sure.



There's no real value in revealing the cop role. The only roles that _might_ want to come out of the closet would be the jailkeep and the doc, as they are the ones who have the info on why mafia has failed in their hit attempts. But let's hold off. That's not something we want to do unless it's a lock ie predicts a clear inevitable victory.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> I didn't know revealing one's role could get them modkilled.
> 
> C'mon, scum tell us your roles!!



I am pretty certain the answer is no or I would have been modkilled when I revealed I was a VT farmer.  I don't think Wake does that, though personally I wish that were the rule.


----------



## dblack

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know revealing one's role could get them modkilled.
> 
> C'mon, scum tell us your roles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain the answer is no or I would have been modkilled when I revealed I was a VT farmer.  I don't think Wake does that, though personally I wish that were the rule.
Click to expand...


I think Wake is giving us quite a bit of leeway on the rules until we get 'hooked'. (the first one - or in this case, the first two or three - is always free!)


----------



## R.D.

Awsome.  Town rocks, now I have to catch up


Whoo -hoo!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Of the Avi voters who did not vote for Rosie, here is the list: Mertex, R.D., Mebelle, Ropey/Sameech, Luissa.

Of those Mertex, RD, Sameech defended Rosie the most.

Mertex and RD both seem very fixated on a Avi lynch, didn't like it that I didn't pick Rosie or Avi, Mebelle comes in at the last minute and switches her votes around and delivers the hammer and says she didn't know she did it, Luissa I'm not sure.

So, I've narrowed it down to 4 for FoS: Mertex, R.D., mebelle, Sameech.

IMO, one of these 4 should be our next target.


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> So I think the voting thing makes a bit more sense now.  I posted about this in twilight because it had puzzled me.  But now that we know Rosie's alignment, it makes more sense.
> 
> The people who voted for Avatar were: Mertex, RD, Grandma, Rosie, Luissa, dblack, Ropey/Sameech, Mebelle.
> 
> The people who voted for Rosie were: Strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister, dblack, Grandma, Shaitra.
> 
> We have found out that Rosie was scum.  It stands to reason that at least one other person who voted for Avatar is scum, possibly 2.
> 
> FoS: Mertex and RD.  Around page 59 both Mertex and RD started giving Wolfsister a really hard time because she put forth a vote for someone other than Avatar and Rosie.  It just seemed odd to me.
> 
> FoS:* Mebelle because she breezed in and hammered Avatar without apparently looking to see she would be the hammer vote and then tried to make it look like a mistake*.



Here we go again!

MeBelle has been breezing in and out for many reasons, mostly real life stuff and computer issues.

I shouldn't have to clarify one more time my vote for Avatar or changing my vote.  But hey, if you care to, go back to my post where I changed my vote and who I changed it to.

I will say the protection I'm able to provide has proven fruitful so far.



Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, Of the Avi voters who did not vote for Rosie, here is the list: Mertex, R.D., Mebelle, Ropey/Sameech, Luissa.
> 
> Of those Mertex, RD, Sameech defended Rosie the most.
> 
> Mertex and RD both seem very fixated on a Avi lynch, didn't like it that I didn't pick Rosie or Avi, *Mebelle comes in at the last minute and switches her votes around and delivers the hammer and says she didn't know she did it,* Luissa I'm not sure.
> 
> So, I've narrowed it down to 4 for FoS: Mertex, R.D., mebelle, Sameech.
> 
> IMO, one of these 4 should be our next target.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> So, I've narrowed it down to 4 for FoS: Mertex, R.D., mebelle, Sameech.
> 
> IMO, one of these 4 should be our next target.



I have been back and forth about Mertex.  I felt maybe him biting a little on my Rosie is clearly the doc gambit but not enough to say he is for sure scum.  I have no read on RD and mebelle.  If you want to lynch me, then it will be no more than a nominal loss to town, especially up two nights, so whatever.



MeBelle60 said:


> I will say the protection I'm able to provide has proven fruitful so far.



You assume at best.  I think you are just flat out lying hoping to lure PR's into revealing themselves, but I see no need to vote for you yet.  Scum have to make a big play and this feels like a scum gambit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm in no hurry to vote for or lynch anyone either.


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know revealing one's role could get them modkilled.
> 
> C'mon, scum tell us your roles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain the answer is no or I would have been modkilled when I revealed I was a VT farmer.  I don't think Wake does that, though personally I wish that were the rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Wake is giving us quite a bit of leeway on the rules until we get 'hooked'. (the first one - or in this case, the first two or three - is always free!)
Click to expand...


I have seen a few boards have a strict no role claiming rule but the vast majority of the ones I have read through do not.  If you play theme games enough, you will run into one where there is a mass Day 1 or Day 2 role claim-a-thon that just takes all the fun out and doubles the frustration of getting to the end.


----------



## strollingbones

o please not 50 more pages...please

*vote:  sameesh*


----------



## dblack

sameech said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the protection I'm able to provide has proven fruitful so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assume at best.  I think you are just flat out lying hoping to lure PR's into revealing themselves, but I see no need to vote for you yet.  Scum have to make a big play and this feels like a scum gambit.
Click to expand...


Yeah...Jeez. I almost threw down a vote without any explanation for that. Such a move is either a lie or incredibly dumb play.


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the protection I'm able to provide has proven fruitful so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assume at best.  I think you are just flat out lying hoping to lure PR's into revealing themselves, but I see no need to vote for you yet.  Scum have to make a big play and this feels like a scum gambit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...Jeez. I almost threw down a vote without any explanation for that. Such a move is either a lie or incredibly dumb play.
Click to expand...


I totally agree on this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Geez mebelle, we just got done saying we weren't going to reveal anything. First you screw up and play around with the hammer vote and now you do this move?

I know darn well you are smarter than this. Saw the way you played the last game. Something is off.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> FoS: Mertex and RD.  Around page 59 both Mertex and RD started giving Wolfsister a really hard time because she put forth a vote for someone other than Avatar and Rosie.  It just seemed odd to me.



 Not true I just read pages 57 to 62

Link or it didn't happen


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've narrowed it down to 4 for FoS: Mertex, R.D., mebelle, Sameech.
> 
> IMO, one of these 4 should be our next target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been back and forth about Mertex.  I felt maybe him biting a little on my Rosie is clearly the doc gambit but not enough to say he is for sure scum.  I have no read on RD and mebelle.  If you want to lynch me, then it will be no more than a nominal loss to town, especially up two nights, so whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the protection I'm able to provide has proven fruitful so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume at best.  I think you are just flat out lying hoping to lure PR's into revealing themselves, but I see no need to vote for you yet.  Scum have to make a big play and this feels like a scum gambit.
Click to expand...


Assume?  Townies are not being killed at night are they?


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> FoS: Mertex and RD.  Around page 59 both Mertex and RD started giving Wolfsister a really hard time because she put forth a vote for someone other than Avatar and Rosie.  It just seemed odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true I just read pages 57 to 62
> 
> Link or it didn't happen
Click to expand...


Need to give post numbers as players in different platforms with different settings will probably have different page numbers unless everybody is using the same defaults


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> Assume?  Townies are not being killed at night are they?



There are three town protect roles--doc, jailer and body guard.  Since the body guard is alive, one can assume the doc or the jailer could either be the one that is the reason there are no night kills thus far, depending on who is jailed or who is protected.

Given, however, the discussion so far, it just rings like a really bad gambit.

If the cop hits on the scum roleblocker, they should come clean because against a GF they would then be no more valuable to than a VT because of the false results the GF gets.  Otherwise, IMO, town PR's need to not do this claiming stuff.  Even if we knew for certain who all the PR's are, there are still way too many people in the game to have a coordinated strategy that would cover all the possibilities.  As ironic as it is, we do have too many vanilla townies at the moment getting in the way of a power move by town.


----------



## strollingbones

he is talking too much....trying to convince yall he is not scum...he is


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> FoS: Mertex and RD.  Around page 59 both Mertex and RD started giving Wolfsister a really hard time because she put forth a vote for someone other than Avatar and Rosie.  It just seemed odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true I just read pages 57 to 62
> 
> Link or it didn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need to give post numbers as players in different platforms with different settings will probably have different page numbers unless everybody is using the same defaults
Click to expand...


Mertex was more aggressive about it but RD gave her input also-it starts around post 855 and goes on for quite awhile.

I even commented that the Avatar voters were extremely pushy and rushing the vote.

Then mani came along and voted for Luissa sometime after all this and they didn't say a word to him.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assume?  Townies are not being killed at night are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are three town protect roles--doc, jailer and body guard.  Since the body guard is alive, one can assume the doc or the jailer could either be the one that is the reason there are no night kills thus far, depending on who is jailed or who is protected.
> 
> Given, however, the discussion so far, it just rings like a really bad gambit.
> 
> If the cop hits on the scum roleblocker, they should come clean because against a GF they would then be no more valuable to than a VT because of the false results the GF gets.  Otherwise, IMO, town PR's need to not do this claiming stuff.  Even if we knew for certain who all the PR's are, there are still way too many people in the game to have a coordinated strategy that would cover all the possibilities.  As ironic as it is, we do have too many vanilla townies at the moment getting in the way of a power move by town.
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think he's saying if you are the cop, if you find the roleblocker scum-let us know. The GF will always be innocent so there is no harm in revealing then and a cop role would be about the same as a VT. The bodyguard doesn't really matter too much regarding revealing unless they know a PR that is still helpful to the game they can protect. The Dr. and the jailer should really stay quiet while the roleblocker is alive. They will be blocked at night or killed otherwise.


----------



## Shaitra

Here you go RD.

On page 57, post 854, Wolfsister votes for Luissa and gives her reason as Luissa is not helping.
RD immediately responds in post 855 and states that Wolfsister isnt helping either.  Page 58, post 856 Wolfsister explains her vote and states that if it looks like a no lynch situation, she will switch her vote.  RD responds in post 859 and complains that people are playing the convince me game trying to save the one closest to lynch or overanalyzing things.  She then states, One or two mistaken lynches does not lose us the game.  That threat is either mafia or cowardice.
On page 59, post 875, Mertex quotes Wolfsisters post 854 from page 57 and states that Wolfsister isnt helping either by not voting for someone with a lot of votes.  Wolfsister responds in post 879 and again says she will change her vote if necessary to avoid a mislynch and by putting in a vote for Luissa, if she dies in the night that will be a clue to everyone else the next day.  In post 880, Mertex responds and ignores WSs reasoning and states that most of the people who have voted for Avatar are not going to change their votes to please someone that is voting willy nilly for every one.  Wolfsister has not been voting randomly and has explained all her votes.  Mertex and RD just dont like the fact that Wolfsister wasnt voting the way they wanted her to.
Given the fact that both RD and Mertex voted for Avatar, an innocent townie but did not vote for Rosie, a scum, coupled with the above makes both look scummy to me.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Here you go RD.
> 
> On page 57, post 854, Wolfsister votes for Luissa and gives her reason as Luissa is not helping.
> RD immediately responds in post 855 and states that Wolfsister isnt helping either.  Page 58, post 856 Wolfsister explains her vote and states that if it looks like a no lynch situation, she will switch her vote.  RD responds in post 859 and complains that people are playing the convince me game trying to save the one closest to lynch or overanalyzing things.  She then states, One or two mistaken lynches does not lose us the game.  That threat is either mafia or cowardice.
> On page 59, post 875, Mertex quotes Wolfsisters post 854 from page 57 and states that Wolfsister isnt helping either by not voting for someone with a lot of votes.  Wolfsister responds in post 879 and again says she will change her vote if necessary to avoid a mislynch and by putting in a vote for Luissa, if she dies in the night that will be a clue to everyone else the next day.  In post 880, Mertex responds and ignores WSs reasoning and states that most of the people who have voted for Avatar are not going to change their votes to please someone that is voting willy nilly for every one.  Wolfsister has not been voting randomly and has explained all her votes.  Mertex and RD just dont like the fact that Wolfsister wasnt voting the way they wanted her to.
> Given the fact that both RD and Mertex voted for Avatar, an innocent townie but did not vote for Rosie, a scum, coupled with the above makes both look scummy to me.



Um, ok, sure


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> sameech is my next vote i think.....i thought the pinked was scum and as fast as he was replaced i think his role was mafia and that makes sameech mafia...
> 
> what do yall think



Wake replaced CafeAuLait with Luissa right away, so I don't see that as a giveaway.

There are three possibilities about Sameech's coming in _after_ Night 1:
A) He is a Vanilla Townie, and Ropey's absence left Town short for the night. The consequence is practically none. If Ropey had been a target for a kill, the scum could just as easily kill someone else on Night 1 and get him later.
B) He is a Town Protector, and Ropey's absence left the town short for the night. This could have serious consequences, leaving someone unprotected, failing to jail (roleblock) a scum, failing to investigate a scum...
I don't think Wake would leave Town short a Protector.
C) He is Scum, and Ropey's absence left Scum short for the night. No real consequence, Rosie and the one other Scum could have picked someone to kill - or did they?

_That's what I think_


----------



## Grandma

I'm on the fence about Mani, Luissa, and dblack. I would like to hear more from them, a good bit more, before I make my FoS list.

I don't like being on the fence.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Rosie defended Ropey. Sameech defended Rosie. He's all kinds of suspicious.
> 
> RD and Mertex are too for being against a Rosie lynch and defending her and pushing an Avi lynch.


Yes, but mine was totally just being too trusting.  I didn't trust Avi because he had fooled me once, so everything he said I was thinking he could be lying again.

Rosie was just being clever and I got suckered in to her comments because I knew she was an experienced player.

I admit that I am getting it all wrong, but I did suspect MeBelle at the very beginning.  Rosie voted for MeBelle, but it might have been just to throw us off because she knew nobody else was voting for her.

Then there's Mani, who has been keeping his mouth shut.  But he did vote for Rosie, which makes me think he's not Scum.

Sameech doesn't give me vibes of being Townie.

R.D. is also making it hard to read her,  Avatar voted for her the first day, maybe he had a hunch.

dblack is also one I have no clue.  He was voting for Rosie from the beginning.

Luissa doesn't project much of a Townie image, but I don't know if it's because she doesn't seem to be as immersed in the game as some of the others.  She voted for me but I think it was more of a revenge vote because I accused her of being Scum.  But both she and Mebelle voted for me.

ACSY, Wolfie, Boney, and Grandma convinced me they are Townie with their strong  votes for Rosie.  Shaitra coming in at the end has me wondering, don't know that Scum would go ahead and sacrifice one of their own to protect the Godfather but it is possible that she knew it was the inevitable.  

My strongest suspects are:
1.  Mebelle
2.  Sameech
3.  Luissa
4.  R.D.
5.  Shaitra


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've narrowed it down to 4 for FoS: Mertex, R.D., mebelle, Sameech.
> 
> IMO, one of these 4 should be our next target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been back and forth about Mertex.  I felt maybe him biting a little on my Rosie is clearly the doc gambit but not enough to say he is for sure scum.  I have no read on RD and mebelle.  If you want to lynch me, then it will be no more than a nominal loss to town, especially up two nights, so whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the protection I'm able to provide has proven fruitful so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume at best.  I think you are just flat out lying hoping to lure PR's into revealing themselves, but I see no need to vote for you yet.  Scum have to make a big play and this feels like a scum gambit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assume?  *Townies are not being killed at night* are they?
Click to expand...


True, but Mebelle is trying to take credit for it in order to make us think we shouldn't suspect her.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think he's saying if you are the cop, if you find the roleblocker scum-let us know. The GF will always be innocent so there is no harm in revealing then and a cop role would be about the same as a VT. The bodyguard doesn't really matter too much regarding revealing unless they know a PR that is still helpful to the game they can protect. The Dr. and the jailer should really stay quiet while the roleblocker is alive. They will be blocked at night or killed otherwise.




Huh?  I'm not sure I understand what you said....

If the cop reveals the roleblocker scum, and he lets us know, we would obviously vote to lynch the roleblocker, but wouldn't the GF be able to kill the cop that night?  So you're saying that it's enough for the cop to just investigate once, but I think that trying to draw out the GF without the cop's investigating may not be that easy.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Assume?  *Townies are not being killed at night* are they?



True, but Mebelle is trying to take credit for it in order to make us think we shouldn't suspect her.[/QUOTE]

She could also be a VT who thinks she is safe for the lynch but is trying to draw the night kill because she doesn't want to spend the day defending herself when she is not into the game.  It is a hard call to make.  It just plays as very anti-town in that it could cause PR's to come out if true, but is so flagrant that it is unlikely to me to draw the NK if she is town (at least not in the game with the crowd I used to play with, but this group tends to have some very reactionary game play so who knows)


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's saying if you are the cop, if you find the roleblocker scum-let us know. The GF will always be innocent so there is no harm in revealing then and a cop role would be about the same as a VT. The bodyguard doesn't really matter too much regarding revealing unless they know a PR that is still helpful to the game they can protect. The Dr. and the jailer should really stay quiet while the roleblocker is alive. They will be blocked at night or killed otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I'm not sure I understand what you said....
> 
> If the cop reveals the roleblocker scum, and he lets us know, we would obviously vote to lynch the roleblocker, but wouldn't the GF be able to kill the cop that night?  So you're saying that it's enough for the cop to just investigate once, but I think that trying to draw out the GF without the cop's investigating may not be that easy.
Click to expand...


There would no need to kill the cop if he were the last scum because the cop has no power in relation to him.  He would naturally need to target the doc who could thwart him or the jailer who could jail him, either of which could ruin his night kill.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Here you go RD.
> 
> On page 57, post 854, Wolfsister votes for Luissa and gives her reason as Luissa is not helping.
> RD immediately responds in post 855 and states that Wolfsister isnt helping either.  Page 58, post 856 Wolfsister explains her vote and states that if it looks like a no lynch situation, she will switch her vote.  RD responds in post 859 and complains that people are playing the convince me game trying to save the one closest to lynch or overanalyzing things.  She then states, One or two mistaken lynches does not lose us the game.  That threat is either mafia or cowardice.
> On page 59, post 875, Mertex quotes Wolfsisters post 854 from page 57 and states that Wolfsister isnt helping either by not voting for someone with a lot of votes.  Wolfsister responds in post 879 and again says she will change her vote if necessary to avoid a mislynch and by putting in a vote for Luissa, if she dies in the night that will be a clue to everyone else the next day.  In post 880, Mertex responds and ignores WSs reasoning and states that most of the people who have voted for Avatar are not going to change their votes to please someone that is voting willy nilly for every one.  Wolfsister has not been voting randomly and has explained all her votes.  *Mertex and RD just dont like the fact that Wolfsister wasnt voting the way they wanted her to.*
> Given the fact that both RD and Mertex voted for Avatar, an innocent townie but did not vote for Rosie, a scum, coupled with the above makes both look scummy to me.



You've given a pretty good assessment of what went down, but your comment that I didn't like the fact that Wolfsister wasn't voting the way I wanted is totally in your imagination.  She had taken her vote off Rosie and put it on someone that was probably not going to get any more votes, and we were heading for a stalemate.  I was getting frustrated because the fact that Rosie had the most votes, and if those voting for her kept switching to others that didn't make a difference, we were getting close to not lynching anyone.  Nobody knew for sure who was scum, and I was of the opinion that even if we lynched a Townie the first day, at least we would have more information to go on than if we ended up with no lynch.
And, I was so sure that Rosie was not scum that I knew I wasn't going to change my vote, and even if I thought of doing it just to get it over with, I was afraid that if I suddenly switched to Rosie, I for sure would look like Scum (the very same thing that syrenn did in the first game when she voted to lynch her partner goon, Moonglow).

If you think I'm scum, go ahead and vote for me, but you'll be helping Scum and not Town.
R.D. and I ended up voting for different people, if we had been working together don't you think we would have voted for the same person and tried to get others to vote for that person too?  Your logic is off kilter.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's saying if you are the cop, if you find the roleblocker scum-let us know. The GF will always be innocent so there is no harm in revealing then and a cop role would be about the same as a VT. The bodyguard doesn't really matter too much regarding revealing unless they know a PR that is still helpful to the game they can protect. The Dr. and the jailer should really stay quiet while the roleblocker is alive. They will be blocked at night or killed otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I'm not sure I understand what you said....
> 
> If the cop reveals the roleblocker scum, and he lets us know, we would obviously vote to lynch the roleblocker, but wouldn't the GF be able to kill the cop that night?  So you're saying that it's enough for the cop to just investigate once, but I think that trying to draw out the GF without the cop's investigating may not be that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would no need to kill the cop if he were the last scum because the cop has no power in relation to him.  He would naturally need to target the doc who could thwart him or the jailer who could jail him, either of which could ruin his night kill.
Click to expand...


Okay, I get it.  If the Cop investigates the GF, he is always going to get an "innocent' response....I forgot about that.


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> o please not 50 more pages...please
> 
> *vote:  sameesh*



I am fine with being lynched.  It gives scum fewer VT's to hide behind.  I am willing to address town concerns.  I am willing to try to discuss with town why it is too early to make a role claiming mistake just because a couple night blocks worked.  You apparently don't want/need to be involved in day talk because it does not further your win conditions.

*Vote:  Strollingbones*


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been back and forth about Mertex.  I felt maybe him biting a little on my Rosie is clearly the doc gambit but not enough to say he is for sure scum.  I have no read on RD and mebelle.  If you want to lynch me, then it will be no more than a nominal loss to town, especially up two nights, so whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> You assume at best.  I think you are just flat out lying hoping to lure PR's into revealing themselves, but I see no need to vote for you yet.  Scum have to make a big play and this feels like a scum gambit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assume?  *Townies are not being killed at night* are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but Mebelle is trying to take credit for it in order to make us think we shouldn't suspect her.
Click to expand...


Or maybe I'm taking credit where credit is due.
Which kind of puts me in the line of fire for the scum to take me out...Mertex.


----------



## Shaitra

Interesting.  Mertex is moving more into town for me after her response to my post 1561.  On the other hand, RD just blows the post off and remains on my scum radar.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> sameech is my next vote i think.....i thought the pinked was scum and as fast as he was replaced i think his role was mafia and that makes sameech mafia...
> 
> what do yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake replaced CafeAuLait with Luissa right away, so I don't see that as a giveaway.
> 
> There are three possibilities about Sameech's coming in _after_ Night 1:
> A) He is a Vanilla Townie, and Ropey's absence left Town short for the night. The consequence is practically none. If Ropey had been a target for a kill, the scum could just as easily kill someone else on Night 1 and get him later.
> B) He is a Town Protector, and Ropey's absence left the town short for the night. This could have serious consequences, leaving someone unprotected, failing to jail (roleblock) a scum, failing to investigate a scum...
> I don't think Wake would leave Town short a Protector.
> C) He is Scum, and Ropey's absence left Scum short for the night. No real consequence, Rosie and the one other Scum could have picked someone to kill - *or did they?
> *
> _That's what I think_
Click to expand...


Yes, scum would have picked someone for a night kill even if they were one short.  Any person on the mafia team can be picked for doing the kill.  To not try and kill someone at night would not be playing to their win condition.


----------



## strollingbones

isnt that vote me out stuff the same crap ropey said?

come on people.....lynch him and lets move on....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Interesting.  Mertex is moving more into town for me after her response to my post 1561.  On the other hand, RD just blows the post off and remains on my scum radar.



Actually, Your account of what happened is more accurate. Rosie did not have the most votes, Avi did. Mertex's frustration with me was evident just like she was frustrated defending Rosie at the end of Day 2 when it looked like Rosie was going to be lynched. In your description of what happened, she was pushing an Avi lynch hard. That plus her strong defense of Rosie and never voting for Rosie makes me suspicious still. She also seemed frustrated with Luissa simply for voting for her. Frustration could be normal however, it just isn't something to be ignored when we are looking for any little clue, for me at least.

Yes, RD not only blew off your response to this but sameech's explanation of a post also. She either doesn't understand or doesn't want to which doesn't help her either.

sameech-I'm am inclined to believe him at this point but we'll see. 

mebelle-still not sure of her, and the way she is playing seems to be that she is going against what we agree to or not reading and just going her own way

Luissa and mani seem to also have lost interest so I'm fine with voting for them at this point too. It's impossible to play if people don't participate.

dblack-hasn't posted a lot but when he has, they have been good so we'll see

My 4 for town remain.

Nothing much else to add until I know more.

I have no vote at this time.


----------



## strollingbones

mani is not a chitty chatter...but when he posts it is informative..


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> isnt that vote me out stuff the same crap ropey said?
> 
> come on people.....lynch him and lets move on....



You've earned my trust SB

*Vote=sameech*

Solid town are Grandma, Mabelle, Mertex, and myself
Mani and SB I'm almost certain, too. 

I still suspect Wolf and Aye

I take what Grandma observes with most credit.   Nothing in her posts are defensive or self serving


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually, Your account of what happened is more accurate.* Rosie did not have the most votes, Avi did.* Mertex's frustration with me was evident just like she was frustrated defending Rosie at the end of Day 2 when it looked like Rosie was going to be lynched. In your description of what happened, she was pushing an Avi lynch hard. That plus her strong defense of Rosie and never voting for Rosie makes me suspicious still. She also seemed frustrated with Luissa simply for voting for her. Frustration could be normal however, it just isn't something to be ignored when we are looking for any little clue, for me at least.




Wait a minute....you're going back to the first day.  Avi was not even in the equation this go round....Rosie never had more votes than Avi the first go round, go back and read the posts....we're talking 2nd day.

And of course I didn't vote for Rosie, either day, I admitted that I thought she was innocent.  MeBelle, R.D., Luissa, Sameech besides me didn't vote for Rosie....that doesn't mean we're all Scum.  

*I never voted for Luissa,* either, that's how frustrated I was with her (according to you)....Rosie turned out to be Scum, so she was wrong about claiming she was innocent, but she was right in that you don't have your facts straight.


----------



## R.D.

Shiatra makes the claim,with page numbers, going back to the first day that Mertex  and I were  suspect due to Avi votes and aggressiveness.    Sameech points out posts not pages matter due to format and Wolf immediately knows the posts and continues Shiatra's  train of thought - which is flimsy at best.

Good teamwork, since I already suspect Wolf I will add Shiatra to my FOS list 

You guys pick on everything - too aggressive, too quiet etc - so I'll just skip defending myself this time


----------



## strollingbones

i am bouncing about on this one....but i just feel that sameech is not a townie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Of course I pick up on everything, that's how the game is played when you are looking for someone. Not defending yourself and getting frustrated is suspect.

I changed my mind on sameech due to his being informative and helpful in his last few posts. I picked up on what Shaitra said by going back and reading it. I trust her posting as she is another one playing well as town.

If you want to vote me off, it won't hurt a darn thing. I don't know if I'm up to everyone getting pissy with each other this whole day due to some personal issues that have come up so you can vote me off with a clear conscience.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Of course I pick up on everything, that's how the game is played when you are looking for someone. Not defending yourself and getting frustrated is suspect.



 I said pick on, not pick up.
Nothing to defend.  I think you two are grasping at straws from day one vote.  I goofed, no secret about that.   

I never defended Rosie either.  I commented after the hammer vote why I wasn't sure about her.  I was wrong again, so kill me 





> If you want to vote me off, it won't hurt a darn thing. I don't know if I'm up to everyone getting pissy with each other this whole day due to some personal issues that have come up so you can vote me off with a clear conscience.



Who is getting pissy?  I have no idea what you're even trying to say with this post


----------



## manifold

In my best nelson muntz voice... ha ha!

I have a lot of reading to catch up on, but I did take a quick look at the numbers.

I won't bore you with the details this time, but the bottom line is targeting one of the non-Rosie voters offers a 30% chance of success and targeting a Rosie voter offers 7%.

It's also probably no coincidence that ALL five non-Rosie voters also voted for Avatar.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I pick up on everything, that's how the game is played when you are looking for someone. Not defending yourself and getting frustrated is suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said pick on, not pick up.
> Nothing to defend.  I think you two are grasping at straws from day one vote.  I goofed, no secret about that.
> 
> I never defended Rosie either.  I commented after the hammer vote why I wasn't sure about her.  I was wrong again, so kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to vote me off, it won't hurt a darn thing. I don't know if I'm up to everyone getting pissy with each other this whole day due to some personal issues that have come up so you can vote me off with a clear conscience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is getting pissy?  I have no idea what you're even trying to say with this post
Click to expand...


You have no idea what people are trying to say with a lot of posts.


----------



## R.D.

Ok, now I know who is getting pissy


----------



## manifold

Post count check.  at Avi still holding the lead.

*Who voted*

User Name 	Posts
Avatar4321 	237
Wolfsister77 	228
Mertex 	170
strollingbones 	161
R.D. 	109
AyeCantSeeYou 	102
Shaitra 	86
Ropey 	69
Grandma 	66
dblack 	64
RosieS 	61
sameech 	59
manifold 	53
Wake 	49
Luissa 	32
MeBelle60 	32


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> In my best nelson muntz voice... ha ha!
> 
> I have a lot of reading to catch up on, but I did take a quick look at the numbers.
> 
> I won't bore you with the details this time, but the bottom line is targeting one of the non-Rosie voters offers a 30% chance of success and targeting a Rosie voter offers 7%.
> 
> It's also probably no coincidence that ALL five non-Rosie voters also voted for Avatar.



I agree that we need to focus on the people who did not vote for Rosie at this time.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 3.1​**&#8220;If they can get you asking the wrong questions, they don't have to worry about answers.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (9):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_

*Sameech (2):* _strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
*Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_

*~* With 12 players, it takes 7 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/11/14, @ 5pm central.
*~* You may reveal not only your themed roles, but your game roles, too. In fact, it's general play to claim your role when at L1.
*~* Also, should the Cop have 2+ investigation results, it's usually good to reveal it. The more you hold off, the more powerful your information disclosure becomes. However, the chances of getting killed become greater as well. It is up to the Town Cop when he or she should come forward and share that game-changing information. No pressure.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luissa and mani seem to also have lost interest so I'm fine with voting for them at this point too. It's impossible to play if people don't participate.



I've not lost interest in the slightest. Quite the contrary in fact.

I participated plenty on day one. I didn't post nearly as much on day two because I made up my mind early, and wanted to see how it played out from there. I stand by the end result. On both days I posted reads lists, and I'll be posting another one shortly. You really don't want to vote for me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Your account of what happened is more accurate.* Rosie did not have the most votes, Avi did.* Mertex's frustration with me was evident just like she was frustrated defending Rosie at the end of Day 2 when it looked like Rosie was going to be lynched. In your description of what happened, she was pushing an Avi lynch hard. That plus her strong defense of Rosie and never voting for Rosie makes me suspicious still. She also seemed frustrated with Luissa simply for voting for her. Frustration could be normal however, it just isn't something to be ignored when we are looking for any little clue, for me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute....you're going back to the first day.  Avi was not even in the equation this go round....Rosie never had more votes than Avi the first go round, go back and read the posts....we're talking 2nd day.
> 
> And of course I didn't vote for Rosie, either day, I admitted that I thought she was innocent.  MeBelle, R.D., Luissa, Sameech besides me didn't vote for Rosie....that doesn't mean we're all Scum.
> 
> *I never voted for Luissa,* either, that's how frustrated I was with her (according to you)....Rosie turned out to be Scum, so she was wrong about claiming she was innocent, but she was right in that you don't have your facts straight.
Click to expand...


You misinterpreted my post. You said Rosie had the most votes, I corrected you and said Avi did. Yes, I am looking at Day1 and Day2 both.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa and mani seem to also have lost interest so I'm fine with voting for them at this point too. It's impossible to play if people don't participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not lost interest in the slightest. Quite the contrary in fact.
> 
> I participated plenty on day one. I didn't post nearly as much on day two because I made up my mind early, and wanted to see how it played out from there. I stand by the end result. On both days I posted reads lists, and I'll be posting another one shortly. You really don't want to vote for me.
Click to expand...


I believe you. Your posts have been informative and helpful. 

mani has moved into town for me


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my best nelson muntz voice... ha ha!
> 
> I have a lot of reading to catch up on, but I did take a quick look at the numbers.
> 
> I won't bore you with the details this time, but the bottom line is targeting one of the non-Rosie voters offers a 30% chance of success and targeting a Rosie voter offers 7%.
> 
> It's also probably no coincidence that ALL five non-Rosie voters also voted for Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that we need to focus on the people who did not vote for Rosie at this time.
Click to expand...


My gut reads list is actually pretty simple on this one. Theyre all suspicious as hell.

Mertex  Gunned hard for Avatar and defended Rosie (but sort of dumb if shes really mafia) Is Mertex really that dumb?

R.D.  Same as Mertex only less enthusiastically, which is almost more suspicious again, seeing how things turned out.

Luissa  Really trying to keep a low profile, but went along with the mob to lynch a townie and then showed some restraint when the votes went against mafia. Thats suspicious for sure. But then again I could see her honestly just getting it wrong both times if she is indeed town.

MeBelle  Trying to keep a low profile up until she claims credit for failed night kills. A seriously weak move if she really is the jailkeep or doc, and a seriously dumb move if she's mafia. I could go either way on that one. 

Sameech  A ringer and obviously the best player here. His posts don't scream mafia, but I can't shake the gut feeling that he's bamboozling the living shit out of us.

I think we should all go back and take a closer look at their posts and see if anything sticks out.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my best nelson muntz voice... ha ha!
> 
> I have a lot of reading to catch up on, but I did take a quick look at the numbers.
> 
> I won't bore you with the details this time, but the bottom line is targeting one of the non-Rosie voters offers a 30% chance of success and targeting a Rosie voter offers 7%.
> 
> It's also probably no coincidence that ALL five non-Rosie voters also voted for Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that we need to focus on the people who did not vote for Rosie at this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My gut reads list is actually pretty simple on this one. Theyre all suspicious as hell.
> 
> Mertex  Gunned hard for Avatar and defended Rosie (but sort of dumb if shes really mafia) Is Mertex really that dumb?
> 
> R.D.  Same as Mertex only less enthusiastically, which is almost more suspicious again, seeing how things turned out.
> 
> Luissa  Really trying to keep a low profile, but went along with the mob to lynch a townie and then showed some restraint when the votes went against mafia. Thats suspicious for sure. But then again I could see her honestly just getting it wrong both times if she is indeed town.
> 
> MeBelle  Trying to keep a low profile up until she claims credit for failed night kills. A seriously weak move if she really is the jailkeep or doc, and a seriously dumb move if she's mafia. I could go either way on that one.
> 
> Sameech  A ringer and obviously the best player here. His posts don't scream mafia, but I can't shake the gut feeling that he's bamboozling the living shit out of us.
> 
> I think we should all go back and take a closer look at their posts and see if anything sticks out.
Click to expand...


About Mebelle, Wake just posted roles should be revealed...

~ You may reveal not only your themed roles, but your game roles, too. In fact, it's general play to claim your role when at L1.
~ Also, should the Cop have 2+ investigation results, it's usually good to reveal it. The more you hold off, the more powerful your information disclosure becomes. However, the chances of getting killed become greater as well. It is up to the Town Cop when he or she should come forward and share that game-changing information. No pressure.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that we need to focus on the people who did not vote for Rosie at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gut reads list is actually pretty simple on this one. Theyre all suspicious as hell.
> 
> Mertex  Gunned hard for Avatar and defended Rosie (but sort of dumb if shes really mafia) Is Mertex really that dumb?
> 
> R.D.  Same as Mertex only less enthusiastically, which is almost more suspicious again, seeing how things turned out.
> 
> Luissa  Really trying to keep a low profile, but went along with the mob to lynch a townie and then showed some restraint when the votes went against mafia. Thats suspicious for sure. But then again I could see her honestly just getting it wrong both times if she is indeed town.
> 
> MeBelle  Trying to keep a low profile up until she claims credit for failed night kills. A seriously weak move if she really is the jailkeep or doc, and a seriously dumb move if she's mafia. I could go either way on that one.
> 
> Sameech  A ringer and obviously the best player here. His posts don't scream mafia, but I can't shake the gut feeling that he's bamboozling the living shit out of us.
> 
> I think we should all go back and take a closer look at their posts and see if anything sticks out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About Mebelle, Wake just posted roles should be revealed...
> 
> ~ You may reveal not only your themed roles, but your game roles, too. In fact, it's general play to claim your role when at L1.
> ~ Also, should the Cop have 2+ investigation results, it's usually good to reveal it. The more you hold off, the more powerful your information disclosure becomes. However, the chances of getting killed become greater as well. It is up to the Town Cop when he or she should come forward and share that game-changing information. No pressure.
Click to expand...


Where did he post this RD?


----------



## R.D.

Forgot to add, she can reveal the townie(s) she saved.   Unless she is lynched by us, it would be risky for the mafia to get her, she should be safe.   This way we would know two or three sold townies


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> My gut reads list is actually pretty simple on this one. Theyre all suspicious as hell.
> 
> Mertex  Gunned hard for Avatar and defended Rosie (but sort of dumb if shes really mafia) Is Mertex really that dumb?
> 
> R.D.  Same as Mertex only less enthusiastically, which is almost more suspicious again, seeing how things turned out.
> 
> Luissa  Really trying to keep a low profile, but went along with the mob to lynch a townie and then showed some restraint when the votes went against mafia. Thats suspicious for sure. But then again I could see her honestly just getting it wrong both times if she is indeed town.
> 
> MeBelle  Trying to keep a low profile up until she claims credit for failed night kills. A seriously weak move if she really is the jailkeep or doc, and a seriously dumb move if she's mafia. I could go either way on that one.
> 
> Sameech  A ringer and obviously the best player here. His posts don't scream mafia, but I can't shake the gut feeling that he's bamboozling the living shit out of us.
> 
> I think we should all go back and take a closer look at their posts and see if anything sticks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Mebelle, Wake just posted roles should be revealed...
> 
> ~ You may reveal not only your themed roles, but your game roles, too. In fact, it's general play to claim your role when at L1.
> ~ Also, should the Cop have 2+ investigation results, it's usually good to reveal it. The more you hold off, the more powerful your information disclosure becomes. However, the chances of getting killed become greater as well. It is up to the Town Cop when he or she should come forward and share that game-changing information. No pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did he post this RD?
Click to expand...

Post 1590, up a few


----------



## Wolfsister77

I worry about all this revealing as the PR's are saving our asses at night and they will be targeted for night kill by the mafia if they reveal. 

I did read, like Wake said, that revealing is commonly done at L-1 unless you are mafia to help town in the rest of the game


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> I worry about all this revealing as the PR's are saving our asses at night and they will be targeted for night kill by the mafia if they reveal.
> 
> I did read, like Wake said, that revealing is commonly done at L-1 unless you are mafia to help town in the rest of the game



Does L-1 mean the first lynching?


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about all this revealing as the PR's are saving our asses at night and they will be targeted for night kill by the mafia if they reveal.
> 
> I did read, like Wake said, that revealing is commonly done at L-1 unless you are mafia to help town in the rest of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does L-1 mean the first lynching?
Click to expand...


L-1 means lynch minus 1

You are about to be done it, you just need the hammer, so you can reveal to help town, it won't help you if your are VT or scum, scum will likely lie, but it can help town if you are a PR-I would not reveal before then unless the roleblocker is gone and you are the cop and only the GF is alive, you can still be shot at night-unless there is enough protective roles that agree to save you

I would NOT reveal if you are jailer or doc unless you are at L-1.


----------



## sameech

manifold said:


> Sameech  A ringer and obviously the best player here. His posts don't scream mafia, but I can't shake the gut feeling that he's bamboozling the living shit out of us.



i am trying to be a more mature and methodical player than in the past.  I stopped playing for a reason.  I have never played scum, but always got painted as such (well except in 1 game).  The scumchat thread at the end of my last game had scum thinking I was a SK or another scum faction because even they read me as so scummy I couldn't be town, so I decided to take time to reflect and start anew, avoiding complex gambits.

Mertex, mabelle, & SB, in no particular order, are of interest to me, and, to a lesser degree, Shaitra, grandma, and ayes.  I don't have a huge strong feel for any of them other than SB playing anti-town necessarily.  I sort of tend to think more about town PR's early on to see if there is a way to figure out who they are, help them stay hidden, and look for any backhanded clues from them.  I suspect I know who is the cop, but I have no clue on the other PR's, but keep doing what you are doing until cop hits on the 1 identifiable scum left in the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

L-1: Lynch minus one. This either refers to the second-to-last vote before a lynch is obtained, or a state where a player only needs one more vote to be lynched.


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about all this revealing as the PR's are saving our asses at night and they will be targeted for night kill by the mafia if they reveal.
> 
> I did read, like Wake said, that revealing is commonly done at L-1 unless you are mafia to help town in the rest of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does L-1 mean the first lynching?
Click to expand...


No, it means that some player only needs one more vote to be lynched.  So what Wake means is if you are the town cop and the next vote for you will be the one that hangs you, that is a good time to reveal that you are the town cop to try and prevent the lynch.


----------



## R.D.

*unvote=sameech*

It was mainly a just gesture to recognize SB mad skills so far


----------



## strollingbones

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa and mani seem to also have lost interest so I'm fine with voting for them at this point too. It's impossible to play if people don't participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not lost interest in the slightest. Quite the contrary in fact.
> 
> I participated plenty on day one. I didn't post nearly as much on day two because I made up my mind early, and wanted to see how it played out from there. I stand by the end result. On both days I posted reads lists, and I'll be posting another one shortly. You really don't want to vote for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you. Your posts have been informative and helpful.
> 
> mani has moved into town *for *me
Click to expand...



shouldnt that be with you


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I worry about all this revealing as the PR's are saving our asses at night and they will be targeted for night kill by the mafia if they reveal.
> 
> I did read, like Wake said, that revealing is commonly done at L-1 unless you are mafia to help town in the rest of the game



your fears are justified with so many VT's for scum to hide behind, but in the end, we can only control ourselves in that regards.  For instance if we were to lose the doc, we couldn't protect the cop but 1 night with the bodyguard and then he would have to be jailed which would keep him from being able to investigate.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about all this revealing as the PR's are saving our asses at night and they will be targeted for night kill by the mafia if they reveal.
> 
> I did read, like Wake said, that revealing is commonly done at L-1 unless you are mafia to help town in the rest of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does L-1 mean the first lynching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> L-1 means lynch minus 1
> 
> You are about to be done it, you just need the hammer, so you can reveal to help town, it won't help you if your are VT or scum, scum will likely lie, but it can help town if you are a PR-I would not reveal before then unless the roleblocker is gone and you are the cop and only the GF is alive, you can still be shot at night-unless there is enough protective roles that agree to save you
> 
> I would NOT reveal if you are jailer or doc unless you are at L-1.
Click to expand...


Thanks...ok. So, the Cop should reveal as soon as they find the Roleblocker, Doc or Jailkeep should reveal at L-1 if they have good info (and in our case they almost certainly do), and the Bodyguard should probably never reveal - except maybe at L-1 to save themselves. Does that sound about right?


----------



## strollingbones

stop letting the scum tell you how to play the game

and if he has never been scum odds are he is not.....

btw my husband says yall need to ignore my talk about odds.....since i am math stupid


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does L-1 mean the first lynching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-1 means lynch minus 1
> 
> You are about to be done it, you just need the hammer, so you can reveal to help town, it won't help you if your are VT or scum, scum will likely lie, but it can help town if you are a PR-I would not reveal before then unless the roleblocker is gone and you are the cop and only the GF is alive, you can still be shot at night-unless there is enough protective roles that agree to save you
> 
> I would NOT reveal if you are jailer or doc unless you are at L-1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...ok. So, the Cop should reveal as soon as they find the Roleblocker, Doc or Jailkeep should reveal at L-1 if they have good info (and in our case they almost certainly do), and the Bodyguard should probably never reveal - except maybe at L-1 to save themselves. Does that sound about right?
Click to expand...


Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does L-1 mean the first lynching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-1 means lynch minus 1
> 
> You are about to be done it, you just need the hammer, so you can reveal to help town, it won't help you if your are VT or scum, scum will likely lie, but it can help town if you are a PR-I would not reveal before then unless the roleblocker is gone and you are the cop and only the GF is alive, you can still be shot at night-unless there is enough protective roles that agree to save you
> 
> I would NOT reveal if you are jailer or doc unless you are at L-1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...ok. So, the Cop should reveal as soon as they find the Roleblocker, Doc or Jailkeep should reveal at L-1 if they have good info (and in our case they almost certainly do), and the Bodyguard should probably never reveal - except maybe at L-1 to save themselves. Does that sound about right?
Click to expand...


I would add the caveat "f_or now_".  sometimes later in games, usually when you have a good hider as scum, it is a good move for everybody to come out in the open and coordinate a strategy if you have enough people to basically contain people to the end.  For instance, if you could narrow down the suspect pool to 3 and had 4 townies with 3 PR's, you can all agree to focus on one at a time and chance the night kill of a PR because what happens at night each night usually has great relevance.  Scum could thwart that play by not trying to kill someone but I have never encountered scum with the restraint to take a night pass even when they were backed into a corner.


----------



## strollingbones

sameech said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> L-1 means lynch minus 1
> 
> You are about to be done it, you just need the hammer, so you can reveal to help town, it won't help you if your are VT or scum, scum will likely lie, but it can help town if you are a PR-I would not reveal before then unless the roleblocker is gone and you are the cop and only the GF is alive, you can still be shot at night-unless there is enough protective roles that agree to save you
> 
> I would NOT reveal if you are jailer or doc unless you are at L-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...ok. So, the Cop should reveal as soon as they find the Roleblocker, Doc or Jailkeep should reveal at L-1 if they have good info (and in our case they almost certainly do), and the Bodyguard should probably never reveal - except maybe at L-1 to save themselves. Does that sound about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would add the caveat "f_or now_".  sometimes later in games, usually when you have a good hider as scum, it is a good move for everybody to come out in the open and coordinate a strategy if you have enough people to basically contain people to the end.  For instance, if you could narrow down the suspect pool to 3 and had 4 townies with 3 PR's, you can all agree to focus on one at a time and chance the night kill of a PR because what happens at night each night usually has great relevance.  Scum could thwart that play by not trying to kill someone but I have never encountered scum with the restraint to take a night pass even when they were backed into a corner.
Click to expand...


have yall cease to amaze me...yall would talk a damn rock to death and the rock would get the better of most of you...


----------



## Shaitra

Having considered a bunch of stuff, I'm going to go ahead and vote.

*Vote: R.D.*


----------



## strollingbones

i do not see a consensus here .....at all...

we got what two for sam, 1 for me....1 for rd 

focus people....i am pretty sure i am a townie....i think aye is .....and rd....

sameech not so much he just reeks of scum and sorry ma....you aint look good either


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> have yall cease to amaze me...yall would talk a damn rock to death and the rock would get the better of most of you...



Your use of "yall" just confirms to me that you are not town, but since I already voted for you, there is nothing I can do but point out that you are playing anti-town, and do not consider yourself part of town in your word choices.

Getting Rosie to get herself lynched to make it easier for you to make yourself appear bona fide town would be a brilliant play, but I suspect you did not really give her a choice considering her open hostility and aggression toward everyone in the game.


----------



## strollingbones

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> have yall cease to amaze me...yall would talk a damn rock to death and the rock would get the better of most of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your use of "yall" just confirms to me that you are not town, but since I already voted for you, there is nothing I can do but point out that you are playing anti-town, and do not consider yourself part of town in your word choices.*
> 
> Getting Rosie to get herself lynched to make it easier for you to make yourself appear bona fide town would be a brilliant play, but I suspect you did not really give her a choice considering her open hostility and aggression toward everyone in the game.
Click to expand...


go back and read the last five years of my posts....and count the yal or yalls....go on.....we will not wait 

that was pretty lame even for the scummy you


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not lost interest in the slightest. Quite the contrary in fact.
> 
> I participated plenty on day one. I didn't post nearly as much on day two because I made up my mind early, and wanted to see how it played out from there. I stand by the end result. On both days I posted reads lists, and I'll be posting another one shortly. You really don't want to vote for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you. Your posts have been informative and helpful.
> 
> mani has moved into town *for *me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> shouldnt that be with you
Click to expand...


I've been using *for me* the whole game. It's pretty normal *for me* to talk that way.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I need to cast a vote. It can always change. It's one of these 4: mebelle, Luissa, RD, Mertex


----------



## strollingbones

i am not counting your egotistical  'for me' lol


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> I need to cast a vote. It can always change. It's one of these 4: mebelle, Luissa, RD, Mertex



Who feels most scummy from your list?


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> have yall cease to amaze me...yall would talk a damn rock to death and the rock would get the better of most of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your use of "yall" just confirms to me that you are not town, but since I already voted for you, there is nothing I can do but point out that you are playing anti-town, and do not consider yourself part of town in your word choices.*
> 
> Getting Rosie to get herself lynched to make it easier for you to make yourself appear bona fide town would be a brilliant play, but I suspect you did not really give her a choice considering her open hostility and aggression toward everyone in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go back and read the last five years of my posts....and count the yal or yalls....go on.....we will not wait
> 
> that was pretty lame even for the scummy you
Click to expand...


Barking orders is very godfatherly of you.  No wonder Rosie was so pissed--her little goon boat had no safe harbor with a control-freak like you on her team.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to cast a vote. It can always change. It's one of these 4: mebelle, Luissa, RD, Mertex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who feels most scummy from your list?
Click to expand...


I'm having a heck of a time figuring that out. They are all suspicious to me for various reasons.

I think, due to RD's last few responses, I'll go with her for now. 

*Vote : RD*


----------



## strollingbones

why rd?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Voted and pushed an Avi lynch, did not vote for Rosie and defended her, seems to be wanting people to reveal early, is more subtle and less obvious about what she is doing then Mertex, many of her answers since Day 3 has started have been dismissive and elusive-kind of the way she's been a lot of the game.

That's enough for me right now to vote for RD.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your use of "yall" just confirms to me that you are not town, but since I already voted for you, there is nothing I can do but point out that you are playing anti-town, and do not consider yourself part of town in your word choices.*
> 
> Getting Rosie to get herself lynched to make it easier for you to make yourself appear bona fide town would be a brilliant play, but I suspect you did not really give her a choice considering her open hostility and aggression toward everyone in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go back and read the last five years of my posts....and count the yal or yalls....go on.....we will not wait
> 
> that was pretty lame even for the scummy you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barking orders is very godfatherly of you.  No wonder Rosie was so pissed--her little goon boat had no safe harbor with a control-freak like you on her team.
Click to expand...

I do think Rosie may have been betrayed by her mafia teammates.  She was too aggressive.


----------



## manifold

I have a general request to all players.

I'm using the search feature like a fiend trying to get a better fix on who is who, and even though it's easy to filter on a particular person's posts, it would also be helpful to filter on what one poster says about another poster, and that becomes more difficult when everyone uses inconsistent shorthand nicks, such as SB, Bones, strolling, etc.

I know I'm just as much to blame as anybody else, but I'd like to recommend that going forward we always reference other players by their official screennames.


----------



## strollingbones

okay malhead lol


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Your account of what happened is more accurate.* Rosie did not have the most votes, Avi did.* Mertex's frustration with me was evident just like she was frustrated defending Rosie at the end of Day 2 when it looked like Rosie was going to be lynched. In your description of what happened, she was pushing an Avi lynch hard. That plus her strong defense of Rosie and never voting for Rosie makes me suspicious still. She also seemed frustrated with Luissa simply for voting for her. Frustration could be normal however, it just isn't something to be ignored when we are looking for any little clue, for me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute....you're going back to the first day.  Avi was not even in the equation this go round....Rosie never had more votes than Avi the first go round, go back and read the posts....we're talking 2nd day.
> 
> And of course I didn't vote for Rosie, either day, I admitted that I thought she was innocent.  MeBelle, R.D., Luissa, Sameech besides me didn't vote for Rosie....that doesn't mean we're all Scum.
> 
> *I never voted for Luissa,* either, that's how frustrated I was with her (according to you)....Rosie turned out to be Scum, so she was wrong about claiming she was innocent, but she was right in that you don't have your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misinterpreted my post. You said Rosie had the most votes, I corrected you and said Avi did. Yes, I am looking at Day1 and Day2 both.
Click to expand...


My post in response to Shaitra's (that you were elaborating on) had nothing to do with Day 1....Rosie always had the most votes on Day 2....geez, you need to pay attention.  Why would I even be talking about Day 1 at this point?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute....you're going back to the first day.  Avi was not even in the equation this go round....Rosie never had more votes than Avi the first go round, go back and read the posts....we're talking 2nd day.
> 
> And of course I didn't vote for Rosie, either day, I admitted that I thought she was innocent.  MeBelle, R.D., Luissa, Sameech besides me didn't vote for Rosie....that doesn't mean we're all Scum.
> 
> *I never voted for Luissa,* either, that's how frustrated I was with her (according to you)....Rosie turned out to be Scum, so she was wrong about claiming she was innocent, but she was right in that you don't have your facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misinterpreted my post. You said Rosie had the most votes, I corrected you and said Avi did. Yes, I am looking at Day1 and Day2 both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post in response to Shaitra's (that you were elaborating on) had nothing to do with Day 1....Rosie always had the most votes on Day 2....geez, you need to pay attention.  Why would I even be talking about Day 1 at this point?
Click to expand...


I pay attention to the whole game. All Days. Too bad you just discount a whole day. How about you quite trying to confuse everyone all the time with babbling and arguing with everyone non-stop?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think the last 2 are RD and Mertex. RD is more elusive, Mertex is more aggressive and throwing up a lot of crap.

They've both been seeming like a team the whole game and both were against a Rosie lynch.

That would be my guess at this point.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think the last 2 are RD and Mertex. RD is more elusive, Mertex is more aggressive and throwing up a lot of crap.
> 
> They've both been seeming like a team the whole game and both were against a Rosie lynch.
> 
> That would be my guess at this point.



I think you know full well we're not


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last 2 are RD and Mertex. RD is more elusive, Mertex is more aggressive and throwing up a lot of crap.
> 
> They've both been seeming like a team the whole game and both were against a Rosie lynch.
> 
> That would be my guess at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you know full well we're not
Click to expand...


we're not? How would you know what Mertex is?

Yep, I am not done yet but I think it's you two.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my best nelson muntz voice... ha ha!
> 
> I have a lot of reading to catch up on, but I did take a quick look at the numbers.
> 
> I won't bore you with the details this time, but the bottom line is targeting one of the non-Rosie voters offers a 30% chance of success and targeting a Rosie voter offers 7%.
> 
> It's also probably no coincidence that ALL five non-Rosie voters also voted for Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that we need to focus on the people who did not vote for Rosie at this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My gut reads list is actually pretty simple on this one. Theyre all suspicious as hell.
> 
> Mertex  Gunned hard for Avatar and defended Rosie (but sort of dumb if shes really mafia) *Is Mertex really that dumb?*
Click to expand...

Gee thanks....now I know I'm going to have to ask Wake to take me out of the game, you picking on me.....waaaaahhhhh.
Has nothing to do with dumb, Rosie played a good game, some of the things I commented on that were going on between WS, ACSY and SB made it seem like they were working together......so some of you lucked out....well, go ahead and label me Scum...and vote me out, I won't be able to make fun of you here, but I sure will on the other thread.  Nothing feels more satisfying than to show the ones that think they are so smart and making all the right moves that you're only guessing for the most part.



> R.D.  Same as Mertex only less enthusiastically, which is almost more suspicious again, seeing how things turned out.





> Luissa  Really trying to keep a low profile, but went along with the mob to lynch a townie and then showed some restraint when the votes went against mafia. Thats suspicious for sure. But then again I could see her honestly just getting it wrong both times if she is indeed town.


Oh, Luissa gets it wrong both times and she's town, but I get it wrong both times and I'm scum?  That doesn't sound like "dumb" to me, if I were Scum.  Perhaps your analogy is the one that is dumb.



> MeBelle  Trying to keep a low profile up until she claims credit for failed night kills. A seriously weak move if she really is the jailkeep or doc, and a seriously dumb move if she's mafia. I could go either way on that one.


I've been suspicious of MeBelle all along.  She's been able to keep a low profile but she sure came in hurridly to put the nail on Avatar's coffin at the last minute, which smells of Scum to me.



> Sameech  A ringer and obviously the best player here. His posts don't scream mafia, but I can't shake the gut feeling that he's bamboozling the living shit out of us.





> I think we should all go back and take a closer look at their posts and see if anything sticks out.



Obviously the "brains" have decided that because I voted for Avatar and not Rosie, that I'm scum.....let's see how brainy they really are when they find out I was Townie all along..


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last 2 are RD and Mertex. RD is more elusive, Mertex is more aggressive and throwing up a lot of crap.
> 
> They've both been seeming like a team the whole game and both were against a Rosie lynch.
> 
> That would be my guess at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you know full well we're not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we're not? How would you know what Mertex is?
> 
> Yep, I am not done yet but I think it's you two.
Click to expand...


Go ahead, vote for me, I want to make sure everybody points the finger at you when they find out I'm Town.....  You won't be so confident, then.


----------



## manifold

I'm glad to see that Mertex took the time to critique my reads list rather than coming up with her own.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex and RD-you guys are not helping yourselves at all.


----------



## R.D.

> Oh, Luissa gets it wrong both times and she's town, but I get it wrong both times and I'm scum?  That doesn't sound like "dumb" to me, if I were Scum.  Perhaps your analogy is the one that is dumb.





Good point!


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex and RD-you guys are not helping yourselves at all.



After looking back over their posts, I'm inclined to disagree with you on that believe it or not.

They're both playing almost exactly the same way they played game one, and they were both town.

That's not a guarantee of anything of course, but right now I'm leaning toward one of the other 3 non-Rosie voters.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold never said Luissa was town-keep digging girls


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misinterpreted my post. You said Rosie had the most votes, I corrected you and said Avi did. Yes, I am looking at Day1 and Day2 both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post in response to Shaitra's (that you were elaborating on) had nothing to do with Day 1....Rosie always had the most votes on Day 2....geez, you need to pay attention.  Why would I even be talking about Day 1 at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I pay attention to the whole game. All Days.* Too bad you just discount a whole day. How about you quite trying to confuse everyone all the time with babbling and arguing with everyone non-stop?
Click to expand...



And nobody is saying you shouldn't....but if you are going to single out one post to comment on it, then at least consider what that post is talking about.  You are confusing everyone by suggesting that Shaitra's and my posts were talking about Day 1.  Sorry you're all tangled up in all the posts.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> I'm glad to see that Mertex took the time to critique my reads list rather than coming up with her own.




Well, I already posted my, why be redundant?


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see that Mertex took the time to critique my reads list rather than coming up with her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I already posted my, why be redundant?
Click to expand...



I meant to say mine.....didn't want to edit since that makes me even more suspicious...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post in response to Shaitra's (that you were elaborating on) had nothing to do with Day 1....Rosie always had the most votes on Day 2....geez, you need to pay attention.  Why would I even be talking about Day 1 at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I pay attention to the whole game. All Days.* Too bad you just discount a whole day. How about you quite trying to confuse everyone all the time with babbling and arguing with everyone non-stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody is saying you shouldn't....but if you are going to single out one post to comment on it, then at least consider what that post is talking about.  You are confusing everyone by suggesting that Shaitra's and my posts were talking about Day 1.  Sorry you're all tangled up in all the posts.
Click to expand...


My dear, all that harassment over my voting for Luissa happened on Day 1 before Avi was lynched.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex and RD-you guys are not helping yourselves at all.




That's okay with me....I want to show you that you're not as clever as you give yourself credit.


----------



## R.D.

I have been wrong, twice.  So now I am just trying to gleen what I can from others who I trust.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex and RD-you guys are not helping yourselves at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay with me....I want to show you that you're not as clever as you give yourself credit.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's that attitude that doesn't help you. I'm not out to show players who is better at the game. That isn't the point. Your obsession over trying to make me look wrong and to see if that somehow makes me feel less confident is irrelevant to the game.

You seem to get sidetracked easy.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 3.2​**Belief can be manipulated. Only knowledge is dangerous.*​

*Not Voting (8):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_

*Sameech (1):* _strollingbones&#9792;_
*Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
*R.D. (2):* _Shaitra&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_

*~* With 12 players, it takes 7 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/11/14, @ 5pm central.
*~* Guys, it's just a game. Please don't take anything seriously. Things said in Mafia are almost always deliberate. 
~ Come back over, guys.   [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]

3.1​


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex and RD-you guys are not helping yourselves at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay with me....I want to show you that you're not as clever as you give yourself credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's that attitude that doesn't help you. I'm not out to show players who is better at the game. That isn't the point. Your obsession over trying to make me look wrong and to see if that somehow makes me feel less confident is irrelevant to the game.
> 
> You seem to get sidetracked easy.
Click to expand...


No, you haven't claimed that you're better, but just because you happened to luck out once, you are trying to say that anyone that disagreed with you, because you happened to be right on Rosie, must be suspect.  And, I'm trying to tell you that I know I didn't guess right the first 2 times....but I know I'm not Scum, so on that one, you'll prove out to be wrong.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay with me....I want to show you that you're not as clever as you give yourself credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's that attitude that doesn't help you. I'm not out to show players who is better at the game. That isn't the point. Your obsession over trying to make me look wrong and to see if that somehow makes me feel less confident is irrelevant to the game.
> 
> You seem to get sidetracked easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you haven't claimed that you're better, but just because you happened to luck out once, you are trying to say that anyone that disagreed with you, because you happened to be right on Rosie, must be suspect.  And, I'm trying to tell you that I know I didn't guess right the first 2 times....but I know I'm not Scum, so on that one, you'll prove out to be wrong.
Click to expand...


It isn't about me. Never said it was. You did.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold never said Luissa was town-*keep digging girls*



Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's that attitude that doesn't help you. I'm not out to show players who is better at the game. That isn't the point. Your obsession over trying to make me look wrong and to see if that somehow makes me feel less confident is irrelevant to the game.
> 
> You seem to get sidetracked easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven't claimed that you're better, but just because you happened to luck out once, you are trying to say that anyone that disagreed with you, because you happened to be right on Rosie, must be suspect.  And, I'm trying to tell you that I know I didn't guess right the first 2 times....but I know I'm not Scum, so on that one, you'll prove out to be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't about me. Never said it was. You did.
Click to expand...


Just vote for me, if you think I'm Scum.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manifold never said Luissa was town-*keep digging girls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.
Click to expand...


Where do you get that Wolfsister is calling you Siamese twins?  It looks like you are putting words in her mouth and trying to make it look like she is lying.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manifold never said Luissa was town-*keep digging girls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.
Click to expand...


I piggy backed on your reply to Manifold 

She is just being very aggressive ....funny how that was bad when she accused me of being aggressive.   But now I'm guilty because I'm evasive


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manifold never said Luissa was town-*keep digging girls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get that Wolfsister is calling you Siamese twins?  It looks like you are putting words in her mouth and trying to make it look like she is lying.
Click to expand...



Wasn't her comment directed at R.D.?  Since she has pitted us together, I would assume when she says "girls" she's talking to me and R.D.

But, since I never made that statement (regarding Mani), she shouldn't be including me.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven't claimed that you're better, but just because you happened to luck out once, you are trying to say that anyone that disagreed with you, because you happened to be right on Rosie, must be suspect.  And, I'm trying to tell you that I know I didn't guess right the first 2 times....but I know I'm not Scum, so on that one, you'll prove out to be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't about me. Never said it was. You did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just vote for me, if you think I'm Scum.
Click to expand...


Hey no cuts!   I'm first 

I'm town, and I think she know it too


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manifold never said Luissa was town-*keep digging girls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I piggy backed on your reply to Manifold
> 
> She is just being very aggressive ....funny how that was bad when she accused me of being aggressive.   But now I'm guilty because I'm evasive
Click to expand...


I want to believe that WS is town because of her vote against Rosie, but some of her comments make me think that there might be some strategy going on that I'm too much of a newbie at this game to figure out.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I piggy backed on your reply to Manifold
> 
> She is just being very aggressive ....funny how that was bad when she accused me of being aggressive.   But now I'm guilty because I'm evasive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe that WS is town because of her vote against Rosie, but some of her comments make me think that there might be some strategy going on that I'm too much of a newbie at this game to figure out.
Click to expand...


I'm just not sure yet.  I will repeat I think Rosie was betrayed by mafia.  Two reasons 1)  she was way too aggressive, which actually fooled me but not many others and 2) her sudden disappearance.  It's been noticed she seemed angry by many players.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I piggy backed on your reply to Manifold
> 
> She is just being very aggressive ....funny how that was bad when she accused me of being aggressive.   But now I'm guilty because I'm evasive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe that WS is town because of her vote against Rosie, but some of her comments make me think that there might be some strategy going on that I'm too much of a newbie at this game to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure yet.  I will repeat I think Rosie was betrayed by mafia.  Two reasons 1)  she was way too aggressive, which actually fooled me but not many others and 2) her sudden disappearance.  It's been noticed she seemed angry by many players.
Click to expand...


R.D. - why do you feel Rosie was betrayed by the mafia?


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I piggy backed on your reply to Manifold
> 
> She is just being very aggressive ....funny how that was bad when she accused me of being aggressive.   But now I'm guilty because I'm evasive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe that WS is town because of her vote against Rosie, but some of her comments make me think that there might be some strategy going on that I'm too much of a newbie at this game to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure yet.  I will repeat I think Rosie was betrayed by mafia.  Two reasons 1)  she was way too aggressive, which actually fooled me but not many others and 2) her sudden disappearance.  It's been noticed she seemed angry by many players.
Click to expand...



Could it be that her comments made the other two mad that she was being way too obvious and they totally freaked out, or just got mad because she wasn't towing the GF's line?  

But WS, SB and ACSY voted for Rosie from the start, so it wouldn't make sense that they would be Scum.  The only ones that came in at the end wre Mani, dblack and Grandma, and I know Grandma's vote came in after Rosie made her accusations.  Shaitra was the hammer vote,  so in my opinion, that wouldn't make sense that she would be Scum.

I don't want to think that Grandma is Scum, but I learned from the first game, the ones you  think are less likely to be Scum end up being Scum.

Her disappearance sure makes it mysterious.  Something isn't making any sense.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe that WS is town because of her vote against Rosie, but some of her comments make me think that there might be some strategy going on that I'm too much of a newbie at this game to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure yet.  I will repeat I think Rosie was betrayed by mafia.  Two reasons 1)  she was way too aggressive, which actually fooled me but not many others and 2) her sudden disappearance.  It's been noticed she seemed angry by many players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> R.D. - why do you feel Rosie was betrayed by the mafia?
Click to expand...


Mafias first hit was stopped.  Rosie's aggressive ploy was a try to out the PR townie. I don't think she went it alone but I do think she went way overboard.  If so it makes sense the others had to hide behind a vote for her.   At any time they could change their vote.  But with no other close call a lynch was certain so they may have  hidden in plain sight.  

Still the second hit was a flop, too.  The few who have been frantic went on my radar.   But we all know my radar is broke 

After the Rosie lynch, you, for example, said your next suspect was Mertex.  But it wasn't.  It was quickly a vote for moi.  Rosie tried to make the claim she was saved, naturally she wasn't, but it made me wonder if the mafia wants to lynch who they  could not  shoot.   Right now I'm just hashing things out though, not accusing anyone yet.  

Of those who didnt vote for her - Mertex, Mebelle, sameech,Grandma, Luissa and myself its too obvious we would be suspect.     Almost too easy


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure yet.  I will repeat I think Rosie was betrayed by mafia.  Two reasons 1)  she was way too aggressive, which actually fooled me but not many others and 2) her sudden disappearance.  It's been noticed she seemed angry by many players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. - why do you feel Rosie was betrayed by the mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafias first hit was stopped.  Rosie's aggressive ploy was a try to out the PR townie. I don't think she went it alone but I do think she went way overboard.  If so it makes sense the others had to hide behind a vote for her.   At any time they could change their vote.  But with no other close call a lynch was certain so they may have  hidden in plain sight.
> 
> Still the second hit was a flop, too.  The few who have been frantic went on my radar.   But we all know my radar is broke
> 
> After the Rosie lynch, you, for example, said your next suspect was Mertex.  But it wasn't.  It was quickly a vote for moi.  Rosie tried to make the claim she was saved, naturally she wasn't, but it made me wonder if the mafia wants to lynch who they  could not  shoot.   Right now I'm just hashing things out though, not accusing anyone yet.
> 
> Of those who didnt vote for her - Mertex, Mebelle, sameech,Grandma, Luissa and myself its too obvious we would be suspect.     Almost too easy
Click to expand...


If you go back and look, you and Mertex have both been on my read lists as more scummy than town.  When you challenged my statement with the demands for links, I provided you posts, page numbers, and summaries of what those posts contained.  Mertex responded to the post with an actual response.  You responded with an eh, whatever response.  That moved you ahead of Mertex on my scum radar and that is why my vote was cast for you.  

Now you are trying to sell some story that the mafia turned on one of their own.  I don't buy it.  I think it is just your ploy to re-direct attention to people that are townies since the mafia hasn't been very successful killing at night.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> ........
> ~ Come back over, guys.   [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]



I've been here reading off and on today. For the most part, I've been  at what I've seen.

Not much else to say, yet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> ........
> 
> Just vote for me, if you think I'm Scum.





I want my line back, damnit!!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Hey no cuts!   I'm first
> 
> I'm town, and I think she know it too



Actually, I've been told quite a few times that I'd be next. Take a number behind me - I'm still waiting.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. - why do you feel Rosie was betrayed by the mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafias first hit was stopped.  Rosie's aggressive ploy was a try to out the PR townie. I don't think she went it alone but I do think she went way overboard.  If so it makes sense the others had to hide behind a vote for her.   At any time they could change their vote.  But with no other close call a lynch was certain so they may have  hidden in plain sight.
> 
> Still the second hit was a flop, too.  The few who have been frantic went on my radar.   But we all know my radar is broke
> 
> After the Rosie lynch, you, for example, said your next suspect was Mertex.  But it wasn't.  It was quickly a vote for moi.  Rosie tried to make the claim she was saved, naturally she wasn't, but it made me wonder if the mafia wants to lynch who they  could not  shoot.   Right now I'm just hashing things out though, not accusing anyone yet.
> 
> Of those who didnt vote for her - Mertex, Mebelle, sameech,Grandma, Luissa and myself its too obvious we would be suspect.     Almost too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you go back and look, you and Mertex have both been on my read lists as more scummy than town.  When you challenged my statement with the demands for links, I provided you posts, page numbers, and summaries of what those posts contained.  Mertex responded to the post with an actual response.  You responded with an eh, whatever response.  That moved you ahead of Mertex on my scum radar and that is why my vote was cast for you.
> 
> Now you are trying to sell some story that the mafia turned on one of their own.  I don't buy it.  *I think it is just your ploy to re-direct attention to people that are townies since the mafia hasn't been very successful killing at night*.
Click to expand...


Didn't I just say that? 

You asked I answered.  I didn't expect you to buy it, Syrenn had to last game.  

Not responding to accusations is no different than trying to defend yourself in this game.   Made up minds are seldom changed.


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> But WS, SB and ACSY voted for Rosie from the start, so it wouldn't make sense that they would be Scum.  The only ones that came in at the end wre Mani...



My vote for Rosies 10:57am May 30th.

Shaitra delivering the hammer 4:12pm June 1st.

Are you being deliberately dishonest or are you just not paying attention?


----------



## strollingbones

just an aside...mani did not mention me due to his promise not to vote for me for a few rounds....


----------



## strollingbones

mani doesnt strike me as scum....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manifold never said Luissa was town-*keep digging girls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.
Click to expand...


WTF? Go back and read your response to mani's reads, especially your response to his Luissa read.

You are spending an awful lot of time trying to twist my words around and make me look like a liar and you are spending an awful lot of time in generally throwing out confusing stuff and distractions this game.

You are moving ahead of RD for me to switch my vote to. I don't see much a pro-town attitude in your play style at all.

In fact, the way you are acting towards some townies is uncooperative as hell.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Just for 'shits and giggles' and for the hell of it, and because I remember just like it was yesterday I was told over and over I'd be next,

*VOTE: Mertex*


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafias first hit was stopped.  Rosie's aggressive ploy was a try to out the PR townie. I don't think she went it alone but I do think she went way overboard.  If so it makes sense the others had to hide behind a vote for her.   At any time they could change their vote.  But with no other close call a lynch was certain so they may have  hidden in plain sight.
> 
> Still the second hit was a flop, too.  The few who have been frantic went on my radar.   But we all know my radar is broke
> 
> After the Rosie lynch, you, for example, said your next suspect was Mertex.  But it wasn't.  It was quickly a vote for moi.  Rosie tried to make the claim she was saved, naturally she wasn't, but it made me wonder if the mafia wants to lynch who they  could not  shoot.   Right now I'm just hashing things out though, not accusing anyone yet.
> 
> Of those who didnt vote for her - Mertex, Mebelle, sameech,Grandma, Luissa and myself its too obvious we would be suspect.     Almost too easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go back and look, you and Mertex have both been on my read lists as more scummy than town.  When you challenged my statement with the demands for links, I provided you posts, page numbers, and summaries of what those posts contained.  Mertex responded to the post with an actual response.  You responded with an eh, whatever response.  That moved you ahead of Mertex on my scum radar and that is why my vote was cast for you.
> 
> Now you are trying to sell some story that the mafia turned on one of their own.  I don't buy it.  *I think it is just your ploy to re-direct attention to people that are townies since the mafia hasn't been very successful killing at night*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I just say that?
> 
> You asked I answered.  I didn't expect you to buy it, Syrenn had to last game.
> 
> Not responding to accusations is no different than trying to defend yourself in this game.   Made up minds are seldom changed.
Click to expand...


Ahh, but you are assuming my mind is made up.    I've gone back and forth I don't know how many times thinking that Mertex was town and then she was scum and back to town....lather, rinse, repeat.    Her response to my post was the thing that put her back in town category for me, which left you as the scummiest person left in the game right now, hence the vote.


----------



## strollingbones

aye is townie....i really think....i still think yall are missing sameech or overlooking him...


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go back and look, you and Mertex have both been on my read lists as more scummy than town.  When you challenged my statement with the demands for links, I provided you posts, page numbers, and summaries of what those posts contained.  Mertex responded to the post with an actual response.  You responded with an eh, whatever response.  That moved you ahead of Mertex on my scum radar and that is why my vote was cast for you.
> 
> Now you are trying to sell some story that the mafia turned on one of their own.  I don't buy it.  *I think it is just your ploy to re-direct attention to people that are townies since the mafia hasn't been very successful killing at night*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I just say that?
> 
> You asked I answered.  I didn't expect you to buy it, Syrenn had to last game.
> 
> Not responding to accusations is no different than trying to defend yourself in this game.   Made up minds are seldom changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, but you are assuming my mind is made up.    I've gone back and forth I don't know how many times thinking that Mertex was town and then she was scum and back to town....lather, rinse, repeat.    Her response to my post was the thing that put her back in town category for me, which left you as the scummiest person left in the game right now, hence the vote.
Click to expand...


That's true 

I meant when a specific accusation(s) is made, defending it seldom matters.


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> aye is townie....i really think....i still think yall are missing sameech or overlooking him...



You sure?  You wavered a bit earlier


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> But WS, SB and ACSY voted for Rosie from the start, so it wouldn't make sense that they would be Scum.  The only ones that came in at the end wre Mani...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote for Rosies 10:57am May 30th.
> 
> Shaitra delivering the hammer 4:12pm June 1st.
> 
> Are you being deliberately dishonest or are you just not paying attention?
Click to expand...


My mistake....I was looking at the voting that took place on Day 1.  SB, WS and ACSY switched from Ropey to Rosie on Vote Count 1.8, while you were still voting for Ropey.
In fact all the way up to Vote count 1.10 you were still voting for Ropey while they were still voting on Rosie.  Then you switched to Luissa on vote count 1.13 and didn't even vote for Rosie.

So, Grandma was the only one that came in late on the 2nd day, and Shaitra was the hammer vote.

Geez, don't get your panties all in a wad....this game is giving me a headache going back and forth and checking all those damn posts....so take a chill pill.


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> But WS, SB and ACSY voted for Rosie from the start, so it wouldn't make sense that they would be Scum.  The only ones that came in at the end wre Mani...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote for Rosies 10:57am May 30th.
> 
> Shaitra delivering the hammer 4:12pm June 1st.
> 
> Are you being deliberately dishonest or are you just not paying attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mistake....I was looking at the voting that took place on Day 1.  SB, WS and ACSY switched from Ropey to Rosie on Vote Count 1.8, while you were still voting for Ropey.
> In fact all the way up to Vote count 1.10 you were still voting for Ropey while they were still voting on Rosie.  Then you switched to Luissa on vote count 1.13 and didn't even vote for Rosie.
> 
> So, Grandma was the only one that came in late on the 2nd day, and Shaitra was the hammer vote.
> 
> Geez, don't get your panties all in a wad....this game is giving me a headache going back and forth and checking all those damn posts....so take a chill pill.
Click to expand...


no worries

There's a shit ton of stuff to wade through so it's easy to get one's wires crossed from time to time. My intent was more to set the record straight than anything else. At least for now.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> aye is townie....i really think....i still think yall are missing sameech or overlooking him...



Well, you may be on to something.  Ropey didn't vote at all on Day 1 till the Vote count 1.13, when he cast a vote for Avatar, for the Day 1 lynch, and he never changed.

Sameech replaced him and for day 2 his vote was for dblack, and he never changed.  Not that he knew dblack was Scum, but dblack only had one vote (his) so there was no danger there.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manifold never said Luissa was town-*keep digging girls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Go back and read your response to mani's reads, especially your response to his Luissa read.
> 
> You are spending an awful lot of time trying to twist my words around and make me look like a liar and you are spending an awful lot of time in generally throwing out confusing stuff and distractions this game.
> 
> You are moving ahead of RD for me to switch my vote to. I don't see much a pro-town attitude in your play style at all.
> 
> In fact, the way you are acting towards some townies is uncooperative as hell.
Click to expand...




Whatever....I'll have the last laugh cause I keep telling you I'm Town and you keep saying I'm scum.  You are missing all the things I've said, so how does insisting that a Townie is Scum make you cooperative?  You're still mad over the things Rosie said and because I didn't jump on the "get Rosie" band wagon you've set your sights on me.

Go for it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean me and R.D. are Siamese twins?  I've never made such claim, so quit lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Go back and read your response to mani's reads, especially your response to his Luissa read.
> 
> You are spending an awful lot of time trying to twist my words around and make me look like a liar and you are spending an awful lot of time in generally throwing out confusing stuff and distractions this game.
> 
> You are moving ahead of RD for me to switch my vote to. I don't see much a pro-town attitude in your play style at all.
> 
> In fact, the way you are acting towards some townies is uncooperative as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever....I'll have the last laugh cause I keep telling you I'm Town and you keep saying I'm scum.  You are missing all the things I've said, so how does insisting that a Townie is Scum make you cooperative?  You're still mad over the things Rosie said and because I didn't jump on the "get Rosie" band wagon you've set your sights on me.
> 
> Go for it.
Click to expand...


How can you consistently be so wrong all the time?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Go back and read your response to mani's reads, especially your response to his Luissa read.
> 
> You are spending an awful lot of time trying to twist my words around and make me look like a liar and you are spending an awful lot of time in generally throwing out confusing stuff and distractions this game.
> 
> You are moving ahead of RD for me to switch my vote to. I don't see much a pro-town attitude in your play style at all.
> 
> In fact, the way you are acting towards some townies is uncooperative as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever....I'll have the last laugh cause I keep telling you I'm Town and you keep saying I'm scum.  You are missing all the things I've said, so how does insisting that a Townie is Scum make you cooperative?  You're still mad over the things Rosie said and because I didn't jump on the "get Rosie" band wagon you've set your sights on me.
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you consistently be so wrong all the time?
Click to expand...


Twice is "all the time"?  Gosh, if I pick the wrong one again, I'll be marked for life.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever....I'll have the last laugh cause I keep telling you I'm Town and you keep saying I'm scum.  You are missing all the things I've said, so how does insisting that a Townie is Scum make you cooperative?  You're still mad over the things Rosie said and because I didn't jump on the "get Rosie" band wagon you've set your sights on me.
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you consistently be so wrong all the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twice is "all the time"?  Gosh, if I pick the wrong one again, I'll be marked for life.
Click to expand...


Nope, you are not comprehending me-again. I mean your post to me. Did you see what I was responding to?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> My mistake....I was looking at the voting that took place on Day 1.  SB, WS and ACSY switched from Ropey to Rosie on Vote Count 1.8, while you were still voting for Ropey.



Just for clarification, I never voted for Ropey.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh for the love of......................................


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye is townie....i really think....i still think yall are missing sameech or overlooking him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you may be on to something.  Ropey didn't vote at all on Day 1 till the Vote count 1.13, when he cast a vote for Avatar, for the Day 1 lynch, and he never changed.
> 
> Sameech replaced him and for day 2 his vote was for dblack, and he never changed.  Not that he knew dblack was Scum, but dblack only had one vote (his) so there was no danger there.
Click to expand...


Didn't really have the chance to change because the tidal wave of estrogen had Rosie lynched much sooner than I expected and the last thing I wanted was her hammered before I fished around some.  As I indicated earlier, you are the one who seemed to be nibbling at trying to shift the momentum off Rosie.     

And what the hell does Ropey's voting one vote have to do with me?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye is townie....i really think....i still think yall are missing sameech or overlooking him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you may be on to something.  Ropey didn't vote at all on Day 1 till the Vote count 1.13, when he cast a vote for Avatar, for the Day 1 lynch, and he never changed.
> 
> Sameech replaced him and for day 2 his vote was for dblack, and he never changed.  Not that he knew dblack was Scum, but dblack only had one vote (his) so there was no danger there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't really have the chance to change because the tidal wave of estrogen had Rosie lynched much sooner than I expected and the last thing I wanted was her hammered before I fished around some.  As I indicated earlier, you are the one who seemed to be nibbling at trying to shift the momentum off Rosie.
> 
> *And what the hell does Ropey's voting one vote have to do with me?*
Click to expand...


 

Must be the clothes you're wearing.


----------



## sameech

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you may be on to something.  Ropey didn't vote at all on Day 1 till the Vote count 1.13, when he cast a vote for Avatar, for the Day 1 lynch, and he never changed.
> 
> Sameech replaced him and for day 2 his vote was for dblack, and he never changed.  Not that he knew dblack was Scum, but dblack only had one vote (his) so there was no danger there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really have the chance to change because the tidal wave of estrogen had Rosie lynched much sooner than I expected and the last thing I wanted was her hammered before I fished around some.  As I indicated earlier, you are the one who seemed to be nibbling at trying to shift the momentum off Rosie.
> 
> *And what the hell does Ropey's voting one vote have to do with me?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be the clothes you're wearing.
Click to expand...


I only play when I am naked 

The exact date and time I agreed to play the game is on the sign up thread and if I recall correctly, it was only a couple hours before day 2 started as I barely got through the first 20 pages of posts between the time I got the role PM and the game resumed.  I don't know when, why, or how Ropey got banned, but unless it was that same real life day, I don't know what twisted conspiracies some people can come up with in their heads.


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that we need to focus on the people who did not vote for Rosie at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gut reads list is actually pretty simple on this one. Theyre all suspicious as hell.
> 
> Mertex  Gunned hard for Avatar and defended Rosie (but sort of dumb if shes really mafia) Is Mertex really that dumb?
> 
> R.D.  Same as Mertex only less enthusiastically, which is almost more suspicious again, seeing how things turned out.
> 
> Luissa  Really trying to keep a low profile, but went along with the mob to lynch a townie and then showed some restraint when the votes went against mafia. Thats suspicious for sure. But then again I could see her honestly just getting it wrong both times if she is indeed town.
> 
> MeBelle  Trying to keep a low profile up until she claims credit for failed night kills. A seriously weak move if she really is the jailkeep or doc, and a seriously dumb move if she's mafia. I could go either way on that one.
> 
> Sameech  A ringer and obviously the best player here. His posts don't scream mafia, but I can't shake the gut feeling that he's bamboozling the living shit out of us.
> 
> I think we should all go back and take a closer look at their posts and see if anything sticks out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About Mebelle, Wake just posted roles should be revealed...
> 
> ~ You may reveal not only your themed roles, but your game roles, too. In fact, it's general play to claim your role when at L1.
> ~ Also, should the Cop have 2+ investigation results, it's usually good to reveal it. The more you hold off, the more powerful your information disclosure becomes. However, the chances of getting killed become greater as well. It is up to the Town Cop when he or she should come forward and share that game-changing information. No pressure.
Click to expand...


Wake said _*may*_, not _*should*_!!

If the cop has the name of the scum roleblocker, then then yes, he/she (see what I did there?) should out him/herself. The doctor, jailer, and bodyguard need to keep quiet for now.
Theme/color roles are okay to reveal.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle said that she saved the town.

@MeBelle - since you outed yourself (assuming you actually are a Protector) it would be wise to tell us all you know. You're likely the target for the next night kill, you know.


----------



## dblack

If MaBelle doesn't come clean, I'm planning to vote for her. She's on the list of Avi voter/Rosie defenders, she's keeping a relatively low profile, and the questionable role-claiming smacks of duplicity.

The only other player on my radar is SB. I don't buy Rosie's meltdown. It seemed like a staged distraction to me and I think SB might have been in on it.

Also, some of you are going after Sameech and I think this is a really dumb move. The timing and circumstances of his entrance make it quite unlikely he's scum. If Ropey was scum, then he was (and Sameech is) either the GF or the RB. In either case, the scum wouldn't have passed up the opportunity to use that role. They'd have insisted on a replacement as soon as Ropey was banned. No one even noticed Ropey was banned until the night shift was almost over. And if he's town, he's probably our most experienced player. We'll need him in the end game to make sure we don't throw away a decent lead.


----------



## Grandma

My list:

*FoS*

MeBelle
Mertex
RD
Sameech(Ropey)

*Town*
AyeCantSeeYou
Dblack
Luissa(CafeAuLait)
Manifold
Shaitra
Wolfsister77
me

If MeBelle doesn't tell us how she saved the town, I'm voting for her.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye is townie....i really think....i still think yall are missing sameech or overlooking him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you may be on to something.  Ropey didn't vote at all on Day 1 till the Vote count 1.13, when he cast a vote for Avatar, for the Day 1 lynch, and he never changed.
> 
> Sameech replaced him and for day 2 his vote was for dblack, and he never changed.  Not that he knew dblack was Scum, but dblack only had one vote (his) so there was no danger there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't really have the chance to change because the tidal wave of estrogen had Rosie lynched much sooner than I expected and the last thing I wanted was her hammered before I fished around some.  As I indicated earlier, you are the one who seemed to be nibbling at trying to shift the momentum off Rosie.
> 
> And what the hell does Ropey's voting one vote have to do with me?
Click to expand...



You were his replacement.  And, I'm not saying you are Scum, just speculating...that's what we all are doing.  But, if you were Scum and you saw a Townie going down by Townies and you voted for a person that didn't have any votes, you'd be okay.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> You were his replacement.  And, I'm not saying you are Scum, just speculating...that's what we all are doing.  But, if you were Scum and you saw a Townie going down by Townies and you voted for a person that didn't have any votes, you'd be okay.



Fair enough, but my vote on him caused him to jump on Rosie so town benefited in the end either way.  We all vote for people for different reasons, and at the time I felt it was appropriate to vote on dblack, just like today I feel it was appropriate to vote for Strollingbones for different reasons using a different analysis than I used on Day 2.

If town cannot reach a consensus on a lynch, I am perfectly fine offering myself up as a safe mislynch.  As long as town wins, I win whether I am dead or alive.  At some point the herd needs to be thinned if cop hasn't found the findable scum or town hasn't beaten the current odds of randomly hitting the godfather, and scum continues to be blocked at night unless you want this game to last until August.  It is just better for town that we agree that is why it is being done so that people don't use my flipping town against the people who voted for me for that reason.


----------



## strollingbones

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were his replacement.  And, I'm not saying you are Scum, just speculating...that's what we all are doing.  But, if you were Scum and you saw a Townie going down by Townies and you voted for a person that didn't have any votes, you'd be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but my vote on him caused him to jump on Rosie so town benefited in the end either way.  We all vote for people for different reasons, and at the time I felt it was appropriate to vote on dblack, just like today I feel it was appropriate to vote for Strollingbones for different reasons using a different analysis than I used on Day 2.
> 
> If town cannot reach a consensus on a lynch, I am perfectly fine offering myself up as a safe mislynch.  As long as town wins, I win whether I am dead or alive.  At some point the herd needs to be thinned if cop hasn't found the findable scum or town hasn't beaten the current odds of randomly hitting the godfather, and scum continues to be blocked at night unless you want this game to last until August.  It is just better for town that we agree that is why it is being done so that people don't use my flipping town against the people who voted for me for that reason.
Click to expand...



the very same bs ropey said.....


----------



## strollingbones

dblack said:


> If MaBelle doesn't come clean, I'm planning to vote for her. She's on the list of Avi voter/Rosie defenders, she's keeping a relatively low profile, and the questionable role-claiming smacks of duplicity.
> 
> **
> 
> Also, some of you are going after Sameech and I think this is a really dumb move. The timing and circumstances of his entrance make it quite unlikely he's scum. If Ropey was scum, then he was (and Sameech is) either the GF or the RB. In either case, the scum wouldn't have passed up the opportunity to use that role. They'd have insisted on a replacement as soon as Ropey was banned. No one even noticed Ropey was banned until the night shift was almost over. And if he's town, he's probably our most experienced player. We'll need him in the end game to make sure we don't throw away a decent lead.


----------



## strollingbones

o crap i may have edited that post trying to bold...sorry


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> If MaBelle doesn't come clean, I'm planning to vote for her. She's on the list of Avi voter/Rosie defenders, she's keeping a relatively low profile, and the questionable role-claiming smacks of duplicity.
> 
> The only other player on my radar is SB. I don't buy Rosie's meltdown. It seemed like a staged distraction to me and I think SB might have been in on it.
> 
> Also, some of you are going after Sameech and I think this is a really dumb move. The timing and circumstances of his entrance make it quite unlikely he's scum. If Ropey was scum, then he was (and Sameech is) either the GF or the RB. In either case, the scum wouldn't have passed up the opportunity to use that role. They'd have insisted on a replacement as soon as Ropey was banned. No one even noticed Ropey was banned until the night shift was almost over. And if he's town, he's probably our most experienced player. We'll need him in the end game to make sure we don't throw away a decent lead.



Thanks.  You don't need me in the end game--you just need to look at the possible moves and communicate with each other.  The PR's know much more than I do presumably just by their night actions.  When the math favors that share, information will guide your play.  It usually comes together all on its own.

As for Mabelle, I could vote for her if town wants to go that way.  I don't really have a clear read on her as scum, but I also do not think she is a PR.  I could also go for Mertex or Strollingbones.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were his replacement.  And, I'm not saying you are Scum, just speculating...that's what we all are doing.  But, if you were Scum and you saw a Townie going down by Townies and you voted for a person that didn't have any votes, you'd be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but my vote on him caused him to jump on Rosie so town benefited in the end either way.  We all vote for people for different reasons, and at the time I felt it was appropriate to vote on dblack, just like today I feel it was appropriate to vote for Strollingbones for different reasons using a different analysis than I used on Day 2.
> 
> If town cannot reach a consensus on a lynch, I am perfectly fine offering myself up as a safe mislynch.  As long as town wins, I win whether I am dead or alive.  At some point the herd needs to be thinned if cop hasn't found the findable scum or town hasn't beaten the current odds of randomly hitting the godfather, and scum continues to be blocked at night unless you want this game to last until August.  It is just better for town that we agree that is why it is being done so that people don't use my flipping town against the people who voted for me for that reason.
Click to expand...


So, how do we strategize?   There are still the 4 power roles, there is so little unity in trying to work with them.    I have my thoughts, but outing them is a death sentence for either me or them.    Hints have been dropped, but the hostility btwn some is clogging the efforts imo.


----------



## strollingbones

so now i have two votes?  yall really think i am scum?  really


----------



## Shaitra

If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were his replacement.  And, I'm not saying you are Scum, just speculating...that's what we all are doing.  But, if you were Scum and you saw a Townie going down by Townies and you voted for a person that didn't have any votes, you'd be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but my vote on him caused him to jump on Rosie so town benefited in the end either way.  We all vote for people for different reasons, and at the time I felt it was appropriate to vote on dblack, just like today I feel it was appropriate to vote for Strollingbones for different reasons using a different analysis than I used on Day 2.
> 
> If town cannot reach a consensus on a lynch, I am perfectly fine offering myself up as a safe mislynch.  As long as town wins, I win whether I am dead or alive.  At some point the herd needs to be thinned if cop hasn't found the findable scum or town hasn't beaten the current odds of randomly hitting the godfather, and scum continues to be blocked at night unless you want this game to last until August.  It is just better for town that we agree that is why it is being done so that people don't use my flipping town against the people who voted for me for that reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how do we strategize?   There are still the 4 power roles, there is so little unity in trying to work with them.    I have my thoughts, but outing them is a death sentence for either me or them.    Hints have been dropped, but the hostility btwn some is clogging the efforts imo.
Click to expand...


It depends on how many people are left in the game at the time.  Scum may fake claim which will give you 50/50 on them if the other person roleclaims and 100% on them in 2 days play.  

There are 12 people including 4 town PR's and 2 scum which means we have 6 too many others.  Don't be afraid to thin us out whether we are suspicious because we talk too much or not at all.  It helps if PR's drop very very very subtle clues however the elect to do that.  It doesn't always have to be done in one post.  There is no technical right way--you just have to have faith enough to do it when you are a PR.  There is always hostility in town.  Don't feel a need to feed it, respond to it, or refute it.  As long as a couple people are reasonable and patient and stay in the game, town usually wins in my experience. 

Like I said before, this is my first open set up game and my first game without most players having played 5 or 10 times the number of games I have, so I am still trying to figure it out myself.  I certainly am no ringer for sure.


----------



## strollingbones

i wont vote for ma....nor mani....

my vote is still the sameech


----------



## Wolfsister77

If you go look at some games, if someone is suspicious to you, you have to jump on them and get them to slip. If they make a mistake, you have to point it out and come at them hard. You have to question them and you also have to question folks you don't suspect and ask for their input.

I find it so strange that RD and Mertex were so strong and positive about their Avi votes, even to the point of going after me for not voting the way they way they thought I should Day 1, they were plenty aggressive. 

Day 2 they defended Rosie at every turn. When she got extremely nasty and aggressive, they defended that too. In fact, they were the ones that told me I was taking it wrong. It didn't seem to bother them a bit. Now today, I pressure them and RD is complaining that the hostility is hurting the game and refusing to defend herself or giving short answers or saying nothing. Mertex is being all drama queen and is once again confusing and messing up things at every opportunity.

Mertex and RD have had a team feel the whole game. How can I not suspect these two? Suddenly the heat is on and that's a problem but when Rosie was attacking me, I needed to toughen up. So which is it? When Rosie was nasty, they told me to deal. When I give them some pressure, I'm being too hostile.

They questioned my game style. They said Rosie was betrayed which I just don't buy. It is really very simple. This is my first game. If I find you suspicious I will say so and question you. It may come off as aggressive, deal with it just like you told me to. If I think you are a helpful townie with good advice, I will listen to your input and you will get cooperation and friendliness. There is no complex play with me.

All this whining is strange when you two told me to take the crap.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.



Why RD?  Could you give me the generalized Spark Notes version because I really just do not have a read there one way or the other.  I don't need specific posts--I am generally more big picture is ok enough.

I could go with Mertex right now because he was on my radar before Day 2 opened and I joined and I have seen scum swing toward town when their name starts getting bantered about, but I would like to give Mebelle 24 hours from her weird claim in case she only plays during certain hours of the day.  I would like to see her respond to the shared concerns over that play.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but my vote on him caused him to jump on Rosie so town benefited in the end either way.  We all vote for people for different reasons, and at the time I felt it was appropriate to vote on dblack, just like today I feel it was appropriate to vote for Strollingbones for different reasons using a different analysis than I used on Day 2.
> 
> If town cannot reach a consensus on a lynch, I am perfectly fine offering myself up as a safe mislynch.  As long as town wins, I win whether I am dead or alive.  At some point the herd needs to be thinned if cop hasn't found the findable scum or town hasn't beaten the current odds of randomly hitting the godfather, and scum continues to be blocked at night unless you want this game to last until August.  It is just better for town that we agree that is why it is being done so that people don't use my flipping town against the people who voted for me for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do we strategize?   There are still the 4 power roles, there is so little unity in trying to work with them.    I have my thoughts, but outing them is a death sentence for either me or them.    Hints have been dropped, but the hostility btwn some is clogging the efforts imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on how many people are left in the game at the time.  Scum may fake claim which will give you 50/50 on them if the other person roleclaims and 100% on them in 2 days play.
> 
> There are 12 people including 4 town PR's and 2 scum which means we have 6 too many others.  Don't be afraid to thin us out whether we are suspicious because we talk too much or not at all.  It helps if PR's drop very very very subtle clues however the elect to do that.  It doesn't always have to be done in one post.  There is no technical right way--you just have to have faith enough to do it when you are a PR.  There is always hostility in town.  Don't feel a need to feed it, respond to it, or refute it.  As long as a couple people are reasonable and patient and stay in the game, town usually wins in my experience.
> 
> Like I said before, this is my first open set up game and my first game without most players having played 5 or 10 times the number of games I have, so I am still trying to figure it out myself.  I certainly am no ringer for sure.
Click to expand...


I understand thinning out the crowd, unfortunately few do.  Too many are playing to stay alive and not to win for town.  That's one reason I tend  believe Mebelle  and want her to clear it up. 

The hostility I'm talking about are what you joked about too much estrogen.  I've played before, the personal attacks and the chatter that has little to do with the game are not what I recall as the norm.


----------



## Grandma

dblack said:


> If MaBelle doesn't come clean, I'm planning to vote for her. She's on the list of Avi voter/Rosie defenders, she's keeping a relatively low profile, and the questionable role-claiming smacks of duplicity.
> 
> The only other player on my radar is SB. I don't buy Rosie's meltdown. It seemed like a staged distraction to me and I think SB might have been in on it.
> 
> Also, some of you are going after Sameech and I think this is a really dumb move. The timing and circumstances of his entrance make it quite unlikely he's scum. If Ropey was scum, then he was (and Sameech is) either the GF or the RB. In either case, the scum wouldn't have passed up the opportunity to use that role. They'd have insisted on a replacement as soon as Ropey was banned. No one even noticed Ropey was banned until the night shift was almost over. And if he's town, he's probably our most experienced player. We'll need him in the end game to make sure we don't throw away a decent lead.



Rosie didn't melt down until she was getting a lot of votes, and she has some RL health issues going on. There was no real reason to fake a meltdown. And she proved to be scum.

How you think Strollingbones could have something to do with it is very unclear to me.

As for Sameech, I posted that his coming in after the night could mean he's VT or Scum, but not a Protector. If he's Scum, the other 2 could have plotted and planned without him. 
Maybe he is scum. Maybe Rosie and the other Scum PM'd Wake trying to get him added in early. But if he were brought in right after Avi was lynched, it could make him look suspicious, whether he's scum or not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech wasn't brought in until right before Day 2 started, I noticed Ropey's ban and told Wake right away-within hours he was brought in and the day started

I don't think he's scum. His posts are very VT to me.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake....I was looking at the voting that took place on Day 1.  SB, WS and ACSY switched from Ropey to Rosie on Vote Count 1.8, while you were still voting for Ropey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for clarification, I never voted for Ropey.
Click to expand...

That's true.  Your first vote was for yourself, but on Vote count 1.8 you joined WS and SB on the Rosie vote.  It was Shaitra that was voting for Ropey along with Mani.  Damn, I'm seeing double, now.


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> I understand thinning out the crowd, unfortunately few do.  Too many are playing to stay alive and not to win for town.  That's one reason I tend  believe Mebelle  and want her to clear it up.



I am not sure I believe her because she literally dropped it in the middle of a conversation in which people were agreeing to hold off on revealing as the better play, but I would like to give her the chance.  It could be a scum fishing post or it could be a "I'm taking one for the team" post.  



> The hostility I'm talking about are what you joked about too much estrogen.  I've played before, the personal attacks and the chatter that has little to do with the game are not what I recall as the norm.



I wasn't joking--I was just being disarming.  I have never seen it either this widespread, but I think it is a combination of the newness of the game to so many and the open format.  When people don't know anything but what is in their role PM, they tend to become slightly more cooperative.  Trust me when I tell you I was 10 times worse than these people combined in my first few games.  I would try to keep myself on the edge of a lynch so scum wouldn't NK me, and then battle against scum at the same time.  I was a complete obnoxious mess.


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why RD?  Could you give me the generalized Spark Notes version because I really just do not have a read there one way or the other.  I don't need specific posts--I am generally more big picture is ok enough.
> 
> I could go with Mertex right now because he was on my radar before Day 2 opened and I joined and I have seen scum swing toward town when their name starts getting bantered about, but I would like to give Mebelle 24 hours from her weird claim in case she only plays during certain hours of the day.  I would like to see her respond to the shared concerns over that play.
Click to expand...


To start off with, RD was very agressive about lynching Avatar and also defended Rosie.  Avatar suspected her while he was in the game.  When questioned, RD tends to defect rather than explain her actions.  Mertex and RD are playing a similar game with the exception that Mertex tries to explain her actions.  

So that is the Spark Notes version.  If you need more meat, let me know.


----------



## Shaitra

That should be deflect, not defect.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> If you go look at some games, if someone is suspicious to you, you have to jump on them and get them to slip. If they make a mistake, you have to point it out and come at them hard. You have to question them and you also have to question folks you don't suspect and ask for their input.
> 
> I find it so strange that RD and Mertex were so strong and positive about their Avi votes, even to the point of going after me for not voting the way they way they thought I should Day 1, they were plenty aggressive.
> 
> Day 2 they defended Rosie at every turn. When she got extremely nasty and aggressive, they defended that too. In fact, they were the ones that told me I was taking it wrong. It didn't seem to bother them a bit. Now today, I pressure them and RD is complaining that the hostility is hurting the game and refusing to defend herself or giving short answers or saying nothing. Mertex is being all drama queen and is once again confusing and messing up things at every opportunity.
> 
> Mertex and RD have had a team feel the whole game. How can I not suspect these two? Suddenly the heat is on and that's a problem but when Rosie was attacking me, I needed to toughen up. So which is it? When Rosie was nasty, they told me to deal. When I give them some pressure, I'm being too hostile.
> 
> They questioned my game style. They said Rosie was betrayed which I just don't buy. It is really very simple. This is my first game. If I find you suspicious I will say so and question you. It may come off as aggressive, deal with it just like you told me to. If I think you are a helpful townie with good advice, I will listen to your input and you will get cooperation and friendliness. There is no complex play with me.
> 
> All this whining is strange when you two told me to take the crap.




You're the drama queen.  I've never said you were being too hostile.  I'm just trying to get you to see that I'm not Scum, and you're wasting time and effort trying to build a case against me.  

However, like Sameech said, if Town wins, I win, so go ahead and vote for me if you are so sure that I'm Scum....you'll be one less Townie, but then at least maybe you can concentrate on the ones that are really Scum instead of making mountains out of molehills.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.



Works for me. Going with someone who did not vote for Rosie gives a higher chance of finding scum. 

Of the 5 these 3 plus I'd be willing to add Luissa. To be honest, she's doing nothing. 

Either of these 4 is fine by me. mebelle can explain herself but what bugs me about her is her lack of cooperation. She isn't reading or listening to the posts, starting with the pseudo voting and going to the Avi hammer vote and going to reveal right after we said not to.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why RD?  Could you give me the generalized Spark Notes version because I really just do not have a read there one way or the other.  I don't need specific posts--I am generally more big picture is ok enough.
> 
> I could go with Mertex right now because he was on my radar before Day 2 opened and I joined and I have seen scum swing toward town when their name starts getting bantered about, but I would like to give Mebelle 24 hours from her weird claim in case she only plays during certain hours of the day.  I would like to see her respond to the shared concerns over that play.
Click to expand...



For crying out loud....Mertex is a she....I thought by now you would have picked up on that.
And, I can't tell you enough times, that I am Townie...sometimes Scum will leap on a player that someone else has fingered in order to take the heat away from themselves.

I still haven't figured you out, but if you're the experienced player they all claim you are, you may be better at deflecting than I am.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Going with someone who did not vote for Rosie gives a higher chance of finding scum.
> 
> Of the 5 these 3 plus I'd be willing to add Luissa. To be honest, she's doing nothing.
> 
> Either of these 4 is fine by me. mebelle can explain herself but what bugs me about her is her lack of cooperation. She isn't reading or listening to the posts, starting with the pseudo voting and going to the Avi hammer vote and going to reveal right after we said not to.
Click to expand...


Yeah I would be okay with Luissa as well.  If I recall correctly she indicated she is still trying to figure it out, but not really playing really isn't figuring it out in my book.  She could be scum or dead weight.

My concerns with Strollingbones are more or less yours with Mebelle except she also seems impatient which reads to me like a scum who has come up with a different night strategy and is in a hurry to try it out.


----------



## MeBelle

dblack said:


> If *MaBelle* doesn't come clean, I'm planning to vote for her. She's on the list of *Avi voter/Rosie defenders*, she's keeping a relatively low profile, and the questionable role-claiming smacks of duplicity.
> 
> The only other player on my radar is SB. I don't buy Rosie's meltdown. It seemed like a staged distraction to me and I think SB might have been in on it.
> 
> Also, some of you are going after Sameech and I think this is a really dumb move. The timing and circumstances of his entrance make it quite unlikely he's scum. If Ropey was scum, then he was (and Sameech is) either the GF or the RB. In either case, the scum wouldn't have passed up the opportunity to use that role. They'd have insisted on a replacement as soon as Ropey was banned. No one even noticed Ropey was banned until the night shift was almost over. And if he's town, he's probably our most experienced player. We'll need him in the end game to make sure we don't throw away a decent lead.



Link to where I defended Rosie.



MeBelle60 said:


> Change vote
> 
> *Vote Avatar*





MeBelle60 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change vote
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change vote
> 
> *Vote Rosie*
Click to expand...




MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta hang Avi first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one thing I'm unclear about.
> 
> Can a vote be changed after it's cast even though [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] isn't here to lock the game?
Click to expand...


Correct, you won't find one.

Low profile has been explained to death. 
Maybe I should put it in my sig line.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Going with someone who did not vote for Rosie gives a higher chance of finding scum.
> 
> Of the 5 these 3 plus I'd be willing to add Luissa. To be honest, she's doing nothing.
> 
> Either of these 4 is fine by me. mebelle can explain herself but what bugs me about her is her lack of cooperation. She isn't reading or listening to the posts, starting with the pseudo voting and going to the Avi hammer vote *and going to reveal right after we said not to.*
Click to expand...


"Going to the reveal right after we said not to."

What does that even mean?


----------



## Mertex

I suspected Mebelle from the start, however  I'm holding off from voting until I see more votes out there,  then I'll join voting for the one that I most agree with.  I'm tired of picking the wrong ones, and defending my vote  only to become suspect.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> MeBelle said that she saved the town.
> 
> @MeBelle - since you outed yourself (assuming you actually are a Protector) it would be wise to tell us all you know. You're likely the target for the next night kill, you know.



The @ only works if you [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]   
Hello!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Right mebelle, but do you have anything else to add to the game now?


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's that attitude that doesn't help you. I'm not out to show players who is better at the game. That isn't the point. Your obsession over trying to make me look wrong and to see if that somehow makes me feel less confident is irrelevant to the game.
> 
> You seem to get sidetracked easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven't claimed that you're better, but just because you happened to luck out once, you are trying to say that anyone that disagreed with you, because you happened to be right on Rosie, must be suspect.  And, I'm trying to tell you that I know I didn't guess right the first 2 times....but I know I'm not Scum, so on that one, you'll prove out to be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't about me. Never said it was. You did.
Click to expand...


The way these two are going at it...they could be scum pretending to argue in order to deflect.


----------



## Luissa

I am still thinking Mertex is scum, and leaning towards Bones by something Wake said in describing Rosie's hit.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why RD?  Could you give me the generalized Spark Notes version because I really just do not have a read there one way or the other.  I don't need specific posts--I am generally more big picture is ok enough.
> 
> I could go with Mertex right now because he was on my radar before Day 2 opened and I joined and I have seen scum swing toward town when their name starts getting bantered about, but I would like to give Mebelle 24 hours from her weird claim in case she only plays during certain hours of the day.  I would like to see her respond to the shared concerns over that play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud....Mertex is a she....I thought by now you would have picked up on that.
> And, I can't tell you enough times, that I am Townie...sometimes Scum will leap on a player that someone else has fingered in order to take the heat away from themselves.
> 
> I still haven't figured you out, but if you're the experienced player they all claim you are, you may be better at deflecting than I am.
Click to expand...


Your gender is less relevant to the game than your role, so sorry if I have not prioritized recalling the former.  You can call me a girl if you like, even a sissy.  Doesn't matter to me.

I made general impression notes as I was reading Day 1.  My note for Post #1,000 (the official lynch tally simply reads "Suspects:  Mertex/Rosie/Grandma"  People telling me they are or are not something doesn't really matter as much as their play.  

Thank you, however, for making me pull out my notepad.  It made me go back and look at my earlier post notations for dblack and manifold.  It reminded me that dblack had seemed to be playing very town before he reached that "scapegoat" craziness and that manifold made a weird allusion I did not understand--specifically Post #91 in his vote for Ropey (who apparently is now unbanned BTW) when he said "Probably wouldn't have taken anywhere near 10K to buy his way into a mafia role."  That comment made zero sense to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why RD?  Could you give me the generalized Spark Notes version because I really just do not have a read there one way or the other.  I don't need specific posts--I am generally more big picture is ok enough.
> 
> I could go with Mertex right now because he was on my radar before Day 2 opened and I joined and I have seen scum swing toward town when their name starts getting bantered about, but I would like to give Mebelle 24 hours from her weird claim in case she only plays during certain hours of the day.  I would like to see her respond to the shared concerns over that play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud....Mertex is a she....I thought by now you would have picked up on that.
> And, I can't tell you enough times, that I am Townie...sometimes Scum will leap on a player that someone else has fingered in order to take the heat away from themselves.
> 
> I still haven't figured you out, but if you're the experienced player they all claim you are, you may be better at deflecting than I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your gender is less relevant to the game than your role, so sorry if I have not prioritized recalling the former.  You can call me a girl if you like, even a sissy.  Doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I made general impression notes as I was reading Day 1.  My note for Post #1,000 (the official lynch tally simply reads "Suspects:  Mertex/Rosie/Grandma"  People telling me they are or are not something doesn't really matter as much as their play.
> 
> Thank you, however, for making me pull out my notepad.  It made me go back and look at my earlier post notations for dblack and manifold.  It reminded me that dblack had seemed to be playing very town before he reached that "scapegoat" craziness and that manifold made a weird allusion I did not understand--specifically Post #91 in his vote for Ropey (who apparently is now unbanned BTW) when he said "Probably wouldn't have taken anywhere near 10K to buy his way into a mafia role."  That comment made zero sense to me.
Click to expand...


RVS stage, inside USMB joke about Ropey that he tried to pay a mod 10K to get someone banned-nothing to do with the game. I'd discount this.


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> My gut reads list is actually pretty simple on this one. Theyre all suspicious as hell.
> 
> Mertex  Gunned hard for Avatar and defended Rosie (but sort of dumb if shes really mafia) Is Mertex really that dumb?
> 
> R.D.  Same as Mertex only less enthusiastically, which is almost more suspicious again, seeing how things turned out.
> 
> Luissa  Really trying to keep a low profile, but went along with the mob to lynch a townie and then showed some restraint when the votes went against mafia. Thats suspicious for sure. But then again I could see her honestly just getting it wrong both times if she is indeed town.
> 
> MeBelle  Trying to keep a low profile up until she claims credit for failed night kills. A seriously weak move if she really is the jailkeep or doc, and a seriously dumb move if she's mafia.* I could go either way on that one.
> *
> Sameech  A ringer and obviously the best player here. His posts don't scream mafia, but I can't shake the gut feeling that he's bamboozling the living shit out of us.
> 
> I think we should all go back and take a closer look at their posts and see if anything sticks out.



^^^really needs a neg^^^


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Right mebelle, but do you have anything else to add to the game now?



Not so much when busy defending myself against false accusations...continue reading.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why RD?  Could you give me the generalized Spark Notes version because I really just do not have a read there one way or the other.  I don't need specific posts--I am generally more big picture is ok enough.
> 
> I could go with Mertex right now because he was on my radar before Day 2 opened and I joined and I have seen scum swing toward town when their name starts getting bantered about, but I would like to give Mebelle 24 hours from her weird claim in case she only plays during certain hours of the day.  I would like to see her respond to the shared concerns over that play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To start off with, RD was very agressive about lynching Avatar and also defended Rosie.  Avatar suspected her while he was in the game.  When questioned, RD tends to defect rather than explain her actions.  Mertex and RD are playing a similar game with the exception that Mertex tries to explain her actions.
> 
> So that is the Spark Notes version.  If you need more meat, let me know.
Click to expand...


No I wasn't, I was just wrong about his being scum.   He, and all the know-it-alls never changed my mind.

No, Avatar said he voted me to get talking started.  He never actually said he suspected me more than he claimed all who suspected him were suspect.  He unvoted me, didnt re-vote and indicated he thought he figured something out.   Someone had to go, I had no idea who was guilty or not so I stuck with him. 

I explain all my actions, to say otherwise is just wrong.  I don't, however, grovel or repeat myself over and over again to "frame ups"  

I never defended Rosie before the vote, that's just dishonest.   I questioned her guilt after the fact.  But, clearly I didn't think she was scum. 

I understand the bravado you all feel because your guesses were right, but don't forget they have all been guesses.   Fact is hints have to have been dropped, and few people may have picked them up.  I think scum and PR roles may have. I know I've missed things   

I still want to hear from Mebelle again.


----------



## Grandma

*Vote: MeBelle*


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Going with someone who did not vote for Rosie gives a higher chance of finding scum.
> 
> Of the 5 these 3 plus I'd be willing to add Luissa. To be honest, she's doing nothing.
> 
> Either of these 4 is fine by me. mebelle can explain herself but what bugs me about her is her lack of cooperation. She isn't reading or listening to the posts, starting with the pseudo voting and going to the Avi hammer vote *and going to reveal right after we said not to.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Going to the reveal right after we said not to."
> 
> What does that even mean?
Click to expand...


It means, we agree'd that PR roles would not reveal themselves except under certain circumstances which were outlined in the posts. You did anyway. I'm not sure why you are going your own way on so many things and not cooperating with town. You saw Grandma's question to you and instead of answering you told her she didn't @ you right. Are you going to tell us what you know or not? If not, then that is one more strike against your cooperation.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go look at some games, if someone is suspicious to you, you have to jump on them and get them to slip. If they make a mistake, you have to point it out and come at them hard. You have to question them and you also have to question folks you don't suspect and ask for their input.
> 
> I find it so strange that RD and Mertex were so strong and positive about their Avi votes, even to the point of going after me for not voting the way they way they thought I should Day 1, they were plenty aggressive.
> 
> Day 2 they defended Rosie at every turn. When she got extremely nasty and aggressive, they defended that too. In fact, they were the ones that told me I was taking it wrong. It didn't seem to bother them a bit. Now today, I pressure them and RD is complaining that the hostility is hurting the game and refusing to defend herself or giving short answers or saying nothing. Mertex is being all drama queen and is once again confusing and messing up things at every opportunity.
> 
> Mertex and RD have had a team feel the whole game. How can I not suspect these two? Suddenly the heat is on and that's a problem but when Rosie was attacking me, I needed to toughen up. So which is it? When Rosie was nasty, they told me to deal. When I give them some pressure, I'm being too hostile.
> 
> They questioned my game style. They said Rosie was betrayed which I just don't buy. It is really very simple. This is my first game. If I find you suspicious I will say so and question you. It may come off as aggressive, deal with it just like you told me to. If I think you are a helpful townie with good advice, I will listen to your input and you will get cooperation and friendliness. There is no complex play with me.
> 
> All this whining is strange when you two told me to take the crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the drama queen.  I've never said you were being too hostile.  I'm just trying to get you to see that I'm not Scum, and you're wasting time and effort trying to build a case against me.
> 
> However, like Sameech said, if Town wins, I win, so go ahead and vote for me if you are so sure that I'm Scum....you'll be one less Townie, but then at least maybe you can concentrate on the ones that are really Scum instead of making mountains out of molehills.
Click to expand...


You are trying to save yourself. I understand. I wouldn't dare people to vote for me or tell people I'd like to see them be wrong or anything else. I would be fine with being voted off or killed at this point. I think we need to narrow some folks down. So if it comes to that, I'm not worried about saving myself. But if you are, I gotta wonder why.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about a lynch pool I would agree to one containing RD, Mertex, and Mebelle.  All three have seemed scummy to me at one point in time or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Going with someone who did not vote for Rosie gives a higher chance of finding scum.
> 
> Of the 5 these 3 plus I'd be willing to add Luissa. To be honest, she's doing nothing.
> 
> Either of these 4 is fine by me. mebelle can explain herself but what bugs me about her is her lack of cooperation. She isn't reading or listening to the posts, starting with the pseudo voting and going to the Avi hammer vote and going to reveal right after we said not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I would be okay with Luissa as well.  If I recall correctly she indicated she is still trying to figure it out, but not really playing really isn't figuring it out in my book.  She could be scum or dead weight.
> 
> My concerns with Strollingbones are more or less yours with Mebelle except she also seems impatient which reads to me like a scum who has come up with a different night strategy and is in a hurry to try it out.
Click to expand...


I'm willing to listen on Bones but she kind of has this style as a normal part of how she posts and she pushed Rosie hard which to me, shows her as not being scum. If she is, she has me fooled for sure.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go look at some games, if someone is suspicious to you, you have to jump on them and get them to slip. If they make a mistake, you have to point it out and come at them hard. You have to question them and you also have to question folks you don't suspect and ask for their input.
> 
> I find it so strange that RD and Mertex were so strong and positive about their Avi votes, even to the point of going after me for not voting the way they way they thought I should Day 1, they were plenty aggressive.
> 
> Day 2 they defended Rosie at every turn. When she got extremely nasty and aggressive, they defended that too. In fact, they were the ones that told me I was taking it wrong. It didn't seem to bother them a bit. Now today, I pressure them and RD is complaining that the hostility is hurting the game and refusing to defend herself or giving short answers or saying nothing. Mertex is being all drama queen and is once again confusing and messing up things at every opportunity.
> 
> Mertex and RD have had a team feel the whole game. How can I not suspect these two? Suddenly the heat is on and that's a problem but when Rosie was attacking me, I needed to toughen up. So which is it? When Rosie was nasty, they told me to deal. When I give them some pressure, I'm being too hostile.
> 
> They questioned my game style. They said Rosie was betrayed which I just don't buy. It is really very simple. This is my first game. If I find you suspicious I will say so and question you. It may come off as aggressive, deal with it just like you told me to. If I think you are a helpful townie with good advice, I will listen to your input and you will get cooperation and friendliness. There is no complex play with me.
> 
> All this whining is strange when you two told me to take the crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the drama queen.  I've never said you were being too hostile.  I'm just trying to get you to see that I'm not Scum, and you're wasting time and effort trying to build a case against me.
> 
> However, like Sameech said, if Town wins, I win, *so go ahead and vote for me* if you are so sure that I'm Scum....you'll be one less Townie, but then at least maybe you can concentrate on the ones that are really Scum instead of making mountains out of molehills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are trying to save yourself.* I understand. I wouldn't dare people to vote for me or tell people I'd like to see them be wrong or anything else. I would be fine with being voted off or killed at this point. I think we need to narrow some folks down. So if it comes to that, I'm not worried about saving myself. But if you are, I gotta wonder why.
Click to expand...


Somehow your statement (part I bolded) doesn't sound completely true, based on what I bolded on my statement.

But, isn't that the object of the game?  Every Townie wants to save themselves.  If we execute Townies instead of Scum, Scum wins.  The whole purpose of the game is to have your side win. 

You claim you're not worried about saving yourself, but you have put up a good fight when someone was pointing a finger of suspicion at you.  We all do that.  My point is, if you are going to insist that I'm Scum, I'm not going to change your mind, but that doesn't mean I'm going to quit trying to prove I'm not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the drama queen.  I've never said you were being too hostile.  I'm just trying to get you to see that I'm not Scum, and you're wasting time and effort trying to build a case against me.
> 
> However, like Sameech said, if Town wins, I win, *so go ahead and vote for me* if you are so sure that I'm Scum....you'll be one less Townie, but then at least maybe you can concentrate on the ones that are really Scum instead of making mountains out of molehills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are trying to save yourself.* I understand. I wouldn't dare people to vote for me or tell people I'd like to see them be wrong or anything else. I would be fine with being voted off or killed at this point. I think we need to narrow some folks down. So if it comes to that, I'm not worried about saving myself. But if you are, I gotta wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow your statement (part I bolded) doesn't sound completely true, based on what I bolded on my statement.
> 
> But, isn't that the object of the game?  Every Townie wants to save themselves.  If we execute Townies instead of Scum, Scum wins.  The whole purpose of the game is to have your side win.
> 
> You claim you're not worried about saving yourself, but you have put up a good fight when someone was pointing a finger of suspicion at you.  We all do that.  My point is, if you are going to insist that I'm Scum, I'm not going to change your mind, but that doesn't mean I'm going to quit trying to prove I'm not.
Click to expand...


Good post.  

Great explanation too. I like when people explain themselves this well. It helps.

I may be switching to mebelle tomorrow. I'll give her time. I think she's on late.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Somehow your statement (part I bolded) doesn't sound completely true, based on what I bolded on my statement.
> *
> But, isn't that the object of the game?  Every Townie wants to save themselves.*  If we execute Townies instead of Scum, Scum wins.  The whole purpose of the game is to have your side win.
> 
> You claim you're not worried about saving yourself, but you have put up a good fight when someone was pointing a finger of suspicion at you.  We all do that.  My point is, if you are going to insist that I'm Scum, I'm not going to change your mind, but that doesn't mean I'm going to quit trying to prove I'm not.



No.  The point of the game is for one team to win and hope it is yours however that happens.  A bodyguard for instance will die protecting someone else.  If it were every person for themselves, the body guard would never protect anyone in order to stay alive.  Sometimes it is like fouling out with two minutes to go in a basketball game just to send someone to the line instead of chancing them hitting 3 or running out the clock on you.  Sucks sometimes but it is part of being on a team.  

As for cleaning out VT's, it gives the PR's a better probability of finding/hitting scum.  50/50 is usually the best odds a townie will ever get on scum--when you have 3 people left, two vote for different people and one person has to decide which one to lynch for the win or the loss.  If the townie who already voted, voted for the other townie, scum will instantly hammer them for the win.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Going with someone who did not vote for Rosie gives a higher chance of finding scum.
> 
> Of the 5 these 3 plus I'd be willing to add Luissa. To be honest, she's doing nothing.
> 
> Either of these 4 is fine by me. mebelle can explain herself but what bugs me about her is her lack of cooperation. She isn't reading or listening to the posts, starting with the pseudo voting and going to the Avi hammer vote and going to reveal right after we said not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would be okay with Luissa as well.  If I recall correctly she indicated she is still trying to figure it out, but not really playing really isn't figuring it out in my book.  She could be scum or dead weight.
> 
> My concerns with Strollingbones are more or less yours with Mebelle except she also seems impatient which reads to me like a scum who has come up with a different night strategy and is in a hurry to try it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to listen on Bones but she kind of has this style as a normal part of how she posts and she pushed Rosie hard which to me, shows her as not being scum. If she is, she has me fooled for sure.
Click to expand...


I just can't believe that SB would go after Rosie, if SB was scum.  Maybe some experienced players do that sort of strategy, but at the very beginning when Scum only has 3 players and we have 11, it just doesn't make sense to me at all that Scum would be willing to sacrifice one of their own.   I know I voted for SB the 2nd day, but that was when I was still thinking that Rosie was Town.  The fact that Rosie turned out to be Scum changed my mind. 

I can't see Sameech's reasoning on that.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are trying to save yourself.* I understand. I wouldn't dare people to vote for me or tell people I'd like to see them be wrong or anything else. I would be fine with being voted off or killed at this point. I think we need to narrow some folks down. So if it comes to that, I'm not worried about saving myself. But if you are, I gotta wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow your statement (part I bolded) doesn't sound completely true, based on what I bolded on my statement.
> 
> But, isn't that the object of the game?  Every Townie wants to save themselves.  If we execute Townies instead of Scum, Scum wins.  The whole purpose of the game is to have your side win.
> 
> You claim you're not worried about saving yourself, but you have put up a good fight when someone was pointing a finger of suspicion at you.  We all do that.  My point is, if you are going to insist that I'm Scum, I'm not going to change your mind, but that doesn't mean I'm going to quit trying to prove I'm not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post.
> 
> Great explanation too. I like when people explain themselves this well. It helps.
> 
> I may be switching to mebelle tomorrow. I'll give her time. I think she's on late.
Click to expand...


I have quoted you and responded several times to you.

Why you choose to ignore my responses baffles me.

One more time: I am on sporadically. 

When I do get on here most of my time is spent reading.

When I have a specific point to make, I make it.

 [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] ...you have now passed Avatar's post count.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow your statement (part I bolded) doesn't sound completely true, based on what I bolded on my statement.
> *
> But, isn't that the object of the game?  Every Townie wants to save themselves.*  If we execute Townies instead of Scum, Scum wins.  *The whole purpose of the game is to have your side win. *
> 
> You claim you're not worried about saving yourself, but you have put up a good fight when someone was pointing a finger of suspicion at you.  We all do that.  My point is, if you are going to insist that I'm Scum, I'm not going to change your mind, but that doesn't mean I'm going to quit trying to prove I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The point of the game is for one team to win and hope it is yours however that happens.
Click to expand...


Perhaps I didn't write out my paragraph properly....I didn't mean that the object of the game was for every Townie to save themselves.  I bolded what I think is the purpose of the game, which was part of my statement....can't understand why you would miss that and assume that I meant that every Townie saving themselves is the object of the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow your statement (part I bolded) doesn't sound completely true, based on what I bolded on my statement.
> 
> But, isn't that the object of the game?  Every Townie wants to save themselves.  If we execute Townies instead of Scum, Scum wins.  The whole purpose of the game is to have your side win.
> 
> You claim you're not worried about saving yourself, but you have put up a good fight when someone was pointing a finger of suspicion at you.  We all do that.  My point is, if you are going to insist that I'm Scum, I'm not going to change your mind, but that doesn't mean I'm going to quit trying to prove I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post.
> 
> Great explanation too. I like when people explain themselves this well. It helps.
> 
> I may be switching to mebelle tomorrow. I'll give her time. I think she's on late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have quoted you and responded several times to you.
> 
> Why you choose to ignore my responses baffles me.
> 
> One more time: I am on sporadically.
> 
> When I do get on here most of my time is spent reading.
> 
> When I have a specific point to make, I make it.
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] ...you have now passed Avatar's post count.
Click to expand...


Yet you mention me to come back and talk more? 

What's the matter with you?


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow your statement (part I bolded) doesn't sound completely true, based on what I bolded on my statement.
> *
> But, isn't that the object of the game?  Every Townie wants to save themselves.*  If we execute Townies instead of Scum, Scum wins.  *The whole purpose of the game is to have your side win. *
> 
> You claim you're not worried about saving yourself, but you have put up a good fight when someone was pointing a finger of suspicion at you.  We all do that.  My point is, if you are going to insist that I'm Scum, I'm not going to change your mind, but that doesn't mean I'm going to quit trying to prove I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The point of the game is for one team to win and hope it is yours however that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I didn't write out my paragraph properly....I didn't mean that the object of the game was for every Townie to save themselves.  I bolded what I think is the purpose of the game, which was part of my statement....can't understand why you would miss that and assume that I meant that every Townie saving themselves is the object of the game.
Click to expand...


Perhaps because it is almost midnight 

Obviously it is preferable to kill scum over town, but it is also preferable to lose a VT over a town PR, so if town is divided, it is a safer move to lynch a VT over an unknown roll of the dice that could kill PR, hope your cop survives the night and gets another investigation under their belt, and start the day with a new info and fewer suspects.  It is why a mislynch is better than a no-lynch as long as you do not hit a PR--it improves your odds next round. 

Some VT's will go quietly into that good night, and some go kicking and screaming.  I would rather I be mislynched than a PR, but if I am here when it happens, I will still fake claim a PR just for fun of messing with people


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> I just can't believe that SB would go after Rosie, if SB was scum.  Maybe some experienced players do that sort of strategy, but at the very beginning when Scum only has 3 players and we have 11, it just doesn't make sense to me at all that Scum would be willing to sacrifice one of their own.   I know I voted for SB the 2nd day, but that was when I was still thinking that Rosie was Town.  The fact that Rosie turned out to be Scum changed my mind.
> 
> I can't see Sameech's reasoning on that.



I have seen scum vote for scum in pretty much every game I have been in.  i once was in a game where scum hammered their most powerful member on the very first day just because they knew it was going to happen anyway and wanted to make themselves appear town.

I don't know that Strollingbones is scum, but I have never seen someone as pissed as Rosie and go out of their way to get killed as scum.  It seemed personal to her.


----------



## Luissa

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 3.2​**Belief can be manipulated. Only knowledge is dangerous.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (8):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> 
> *Sameech (1):* _strollingbones&#9792;_
> *Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
> *R.D. (2):* _Shaitra&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 12 players, it takes 7 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline expires 6/11/14, @ 5pm central.
> *~* Guys, it's just a game. Please don't take anything seriously. Things said in Mafia are almost always deliberate.
> ~ Come back over, guys.   [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
> 
> 3.1​



Sorry, I have been reading only. I had a stomach bug. So only reading no posting. I didn't want to say anything while out of it.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would be okay with Luissa as well.  If I recall correctly she indicated she is still trying to figure it out, but not really playing really isn't figuring it out in my book.  She could be scum or dead weight.
> 
> My concerns with Strollingbones are more or less yours with Mebelle except she also seems impatient which reads to me like a scum who has come up with a different night strategy and is in a hurry to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to listen on Bones but she kind of has this style as a normal part of how she posts and she pushed Rosie hard which to me, shows her as not being scum. If she is, she has me fooled for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't believe that SB would go after Rosie, if SB was scum.  Maybe some experienced players do that sort of strategy, but at the very beginning when Scum only has 3 players and we have 11, it just doesn't make sense to me at all that Scum would be willing to sacrifice one of their own.   I know I voted for SB the 2nd day, but that was when I was still thinking that Rosie was Town.  The fact that Rosie turned out to be Scum changed my mind.
> 
> I can't see Sameech's reasoning on that.
Click to expand...

In Wake's description of Rosie's hit, he stated that the mafia was even after her. So that made me wonder if Bones or Wolf are Mafia too. Bones really pushed for her to be taken out.


----------



## Grandma

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to listen on Bones but she kind of has this style as a normal part of how she posts and she pushed Rosie hard which to me, shows her as not being scum. If she is, she has me fooled for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe that SB would go after Rosie, if SB was scum.  Maybe some experienced players do that sort of strategy, but at the very beginning when Scum only has 3 players and we have 11, it just doesn't make sense to me at all that Scum would be willing to sacrifice one of their own.   I know I voted for SB the 2nd day, but that was when I was still thinking that Rosie was Town.  The fact that Rosie turned out to be Scum changed my mind.
> 
> I can't see Sameech's reasoning on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Wake's description of Rosie's hit, he stated that the mafia was even after her. So that made me wonder if Bones or Wolf are Mafia too. Bones really pushed for her to be taken out.
Click to expand...


Actually Wake was referring to the mob of people lynching Rosie, not the Mob as in Mafia.



> Not only was the mob coming for Rosie, but she had gotten their catering orders wrong. Extra mayo, NO peppers!
> 
> And, for Pete's sake, these Turkey Toms were supposed to be unwiches!
> 
> The angry mob flew upon this justifiably frustrated Jimmy Johns employee and dragged her over to the gallows. SOMEONE had to die, and it had better be the person ruining their sammiches.



I could see scum _voting_ for one of their own, but _pushing_ for it?


----------



## strollingbones

ahhhhhhhh so now i am scum for trying to save a townie....avatar and pushing for a quick vote on the mafia....rosie.....

i wished i was as smart as yall think or pretend i am


----------



## manifold

I've read enough to cast a vote for MeBelle. I think her post taking credit for the no kills was a desperate attempt from frustrated mafia to try to flush out the real PR's.

*Vote: MeBelle*


----------



## strollingbones

ma has eluded to being the town cop...i would rethink that mani


----------



## Wolfsister77

She said she has been able to offer protection and that it has been helpful. This was right after we agree'd not to reveal PR's unless there were specific circumstances. She did anyway. She was asked by myself and Grandma to tell us who she saved since she already went against what we were going to do, to prove her claim to us and she had plenty of chances and seemed to be deliberately avoiding those questions. She certainly ignored them and pretended they didn't exist. Even went so far as to try to distract with other stuff. She will be targeted for a NK now is she isn't scum and there was really no reason for her to say anything at that point. She has not been cooperating with anything we agree'd on in the game and she is playing differently than last game. I feel comfortable with changing my vote to her. I'm certainly open to listening to advice about her or any other players. This is her 3rd vote out of 7.

*Vote : mebelle60 *


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> ma has eluded to being the town cop...i would rethink that mani



I didn't pick up on that, but that would make her all the more suspicious in my mind. She pretty much came right out and said she's the doc or jailkeep.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I don't understand how people can say 'we agreed not to reveal PR's' etc. Maybe SOME talked about it and agreed to it, but I don't recall a meeting being held where every player was present saying they agreed to that. Truth is, not every player is on here at the same time reading the same thing and responding to it at once. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't recall every player posting on that. I don't see that as a reason to vote for someone, just saying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's a solid town strategy that was laid out by several people at the beginning of the day to only reveal under certain circumstances. If she didn't agree with it, she could of said why. Right after that, mebelle said she was saving folks at night as if she completely ignored what many of us said. What possible good could come of that if she isn't close to a lynch and if she isn't scum and asking to be killed at night? Grandma and I asked her to clarify. She avoided the questions. It seemed like a gamble to get the PR's exposed or a lie. If it's the truth, it makes no sense, especially when not telling us when we came out and asked about it specifically. She trying to out the PR's. If someone disagrees, lets here it. If someone has a case against someone else, lets here it.


----------



## dblack

No offense to anyone here, as most of us are new to this, but I'm having a hard time distinguishing between scummy play and sloppy play. Was MaBelle claiming a role to flush out actual PRs, or was it a misguided attempt at self-defense?


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> No offense to anyone here, as most of us are new to this, but I'm having a hard time distinguishing between scummy play and sloppy play. Was MaBelle claiming a role to flush out actual PRs, or was it a misguided attempt at self-defense?



She never addressed it when asked and when it was pointed out she did not address it she then said she did address it by responding to people's posts but those responses were really just non-responses, more or less, in a nut shell.  That is at least how I interpret her activity yesterday evening.


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> No offense to anyone here, as most of us are new to this, but I'm having a hard time distinguishing between scummy play and sloppy play. Was MaBelle claiming a role to flush out actual PRs, or was it a misguided attempt at self-defense?



Good question. She had no reason to defend herself like that so early. I don't even know if she had one vote yet. She's a good player. I saw that from the first game. I wish she would of taken the time to answer us and explain herself but she didn't.


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> No offense to anyone here, as most of us are new to this, but I'm having a hard time distinguishing between scummy play and sloppy play. Was MaBelle claiming a role to flush out actual PRs, or was it a misguided attempt at self-defense?



I don't know.   If she's scum, I bet she's Godfather.  Her ploy seems very familiar to Rosie's.  

 If she is town, [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] please give us a solid lead.  Since youve already made the claim, help us out.  Of course her giving any more info will take a great deal of cooperation to find its truthfulness


----------



## Wolfsister77

If mebelle lists names of who she protected, and if those folks came out and backed her up, that would go a long way to helping her claim. Or she would be sealing her fate if she is not being honest. Either way, it moves the game forward.


----------



## strollingbones

my silcone muffins cups have been used so much they are beginning to stick...i just cannot believe yall.....i just think we need to do away with sam...he keeps telling us how to play the game etc and so forth


----------



## strollingbones

moves the game forward and i am afraid eliminates another townie


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to anyone here, as most of us are new to this, but I'm having a hard time distinguishing between scummy play and sloppy play. Was MaBelle claiming a role to flush out actual PRs, or was it a misguided attempt at self-defense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.   If she's scum, I bet she's Godfather.  Her ploy seems very familiar to Rosie's.
> 
> If she is town, [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] please give us a solid lead.  Since youve already made the claim, help us out.  Of course her giving any more info will take a great deal of cooperation to find its truthfulness
Click to expand...


My theory at this point is that she is likely a VT who had a knee jerk idea based on the conversation that was happening and put herself out there to draw the NK without really expecting town to leap on her for it, so now she is backed herself into a corner and isn't sure how to work herself out of the mislynch and still keep herself a candidate for the NK.   I really have no proof of it, but for now, that theory is enough to keep me from piling on her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't buy she's trying to draw the NK.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Does anyone have another good candidate in mind?


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> If mebelle lists names of who she protected, and if those folks came out and backed her up, that would go a long way to helping her claim. Or she would be sealing her fate if she is not being honest. Either way, it moves the game forward.



You know what?, I think my reasoning is off.  Here's why.

Both the Doc and the jailer make a night call, right?   So how would one, or the other, know if their picks were correct?  

Clearly the bodyguard isn't making the right calls...if trying at all yet, or s/he would be dead.

So how could she prove anything?  Correct me where I'm off, please


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mebelle lists names of who she protected, and if those folks came out and backed her up, that would go a long way to helping her claim. Or she would be sealing her fate if she is not being honest. Either way, it moves the game forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?, I think my reasoning is off.  Here's why.
> 
> Both the Doc and the jailer make a night call, right?   So how would one, or the other, know if their picks were correct?
> 
> Clearly the bodyguard isn't making the right calls...if trying at all yet, or s/he would be dead.
> 
> So how could she prove anything?  Correct me where I'm off, please
Click to expand...


Well, she could at least address it. Her behavior is odd. Something is off.


----------



## Wolfsister77

To prove herself, the ones she protected would have to back her up and be telling the truth. She said she has been able to help at night. How would she know she helped at all?

Clearly mebelle has to address this issue. I hope she does this time.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to anyone here, as most of us are new to this, but I'm having a hard time distinguishing between scummy play and sloppy play. Was MaBelle claiming a role to flush out actual PRs, or was it a misguided attempt at self-defense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.   If she's scum, I bet she's Godfather.  Her ploy seems very familiar to Rosie's.
> 
> If she is town, [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] please give us a solid lead.  Since youve already made the claim, help us out.  Of course her giving any more info will take a great deal of cooperation to find its truthfulness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My theory at this point is that she is likely a VT who had a knee jerk idea based on the conversation that was happening and put herself out there to draw the NK without really expecting town to leap on her for it, so now she is backed herself into a corner and isn't sure how to work herself out of the mislynch and still keep herself a candidate for the NK.   I really have no proof of it, but for now, that theory is enough to keep me from piling on her.
Click to expand...


Maybe, but I already posted I thought it would be too obvious for mafia to take her out after that.  Giving her the benefit of doubt would be her wanting the lynche...taking one for the team


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mebelle lists names of who she protected, and if those folks came out and backed her up, that would go a long way to helping her claim. Or she would be sealing her fate if she is not being honest. Either way, it moves the game forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?, I think my reasoning is off.  Here's why.
> 
> Both the Doc and the jailer make a night call, right?   So how would one, or the other, know if their picks were correct?
> 
> Clearly the bodyguard isn't making the right calls...if trying at all yet, or s/he would be dead.
> 
> So how could she prove anything?  Correct me where I'm off, please
Click to expand...


I am pretty certain that she is not the doctor as I think that person might be exposing themselves more than they realize right now.  I have no read on anybody as a jailer or body guard candidate as of yet.

I would say lynch me instead of Mabelle just to move the game forward toward the math allowing the PR's to roleclaim and refocus, but I imagine that at sunrise on Day 4, people would be all over lynching her again.


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> Maybe, but I already posted I thought it would be too obvious for mafia to take her out after that.  Giving her the benefit of doubt would be her wanting the lynche...taking one for the team



It is, but that is the nature of knee jerk reactions sometimes.   We don't always think through how we do things as much as we do why we do them IMO.  If I were scum, I probably wouldn't make that kill on that post, but they know who is town and who is scum, so it would be helpful to scum to narrow their cop pool down by one.  This is how someone can be anti-town in effect by trying to be pro-town in intent.

I would still be much more on board with mertex than mabelle.


----------



## strollingbones

sam does protest too much....

and keeps muddling the waters with that ...if they vote this way or first or whatever


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, sameech is spending much of the time describing all the possible scenarios which could be a good thing or a way to confuse everyone.

Why Mertex sameech? She kind of cleared herself with me yesterday but why should be vote for her?


----------



## strollingbones

he is offering up mertex in place of ma....

he is offering to join an 'alliance'


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mebelle lists names of who she protected, and if those folks came out and backed her up, that would go a long way to helping her claim. Or she would be sealing her fate if she is not being honest. Either way, it moves the game forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?, I think my reasoning is off.  Here's why.
> 
> Both the Doc and the jailer make a night call, right?   So how would one, or the other, know if their picks were correct?
> 
> Clearly the bodyguard isn't making the right calls...if trying at all yet, or s/he would be dead.
> 
> So how could she prove anything?  Correct me where I'm off, please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain that she is not the doctor as I think that person might be exposing themselves more than they realize right now.  I have no read on anybody as a jailer or body guard candidate as of yet.
> 
> I would say lynch me instead of Mabelle just to move the game forward toward the math allowing the PR's to roleclaim and refocus, but I imagine that at sunrise on Day 4, people would be all over lynching her again.
Click to expand...


I'm not getting any clue to who the Doc is, but if hints are being dropped I thinks it's intentional.   That's what they're supposed to do.

If, as you claim to believe, Mebelle is VT why offer yourself up instead?


----------



## strollingbones

cause he is scum...and wants us to vote for anyone but him


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> cause he is scum...and wants us to vote for anyone but him



Or he is scum protecting the godfather?

*vote=sameech*


----------



## Wolfsister77

If sameech is scum, why is he protecting mebelle and why did he try to protect Rosie? Rosie protected Ropey at the beginning of the game.

Well, this is interesting. Perhaps it is sameech and mebelle?


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> I'm not getting any clue to who the Doc is, but if hints are being dropped I thinks it's intentional.   That's what they're supposed to do.



Oh I think she is setting herself up to be NK's more than she realizes.  Sometimes it is helpful just to be able to use a word here or there, or phrase things a certain way so if you get to L-1 you can point back to these things that might appear random to show you were dropping clues as opposed to just making it too obvious IMO.  



> If, as you claim to believe, Mebelle is VT why offer yourself up instead?



Joining late makes me just not into this game as much I think as I would be from Day 1, and from my perspective, I at least know with 100% certainty that no PR would be lynched with me.  It is not as good as hitting on scum, but at this point in the game, it is still largely a crap shoot.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> cause he is scum...and wants us to vote for anyone but him




Damn, SB, you seem to have a nose for the Scum.  After reading all his posts and how he has been trying to deflect, I'm bound to agree with you.  He offers himself but is still trying to save himself?  I've always been suspicious of MeBelle, but R.D. made a good point, if Sameech thinks Mebelle is Scum, why not vote for her instead of offering himself up?

*VOTE:SAMEECH*


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting any clue to who the Doc is, but if hints are being dropped I thinks it's intentional.   That's what they're supposed to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think she is setting herself up to be NK's more than she realizes.  Sometimes it is helpful just to be able to use a word here or there, or phrase things a certain way so if you get to L-1 you can point back to these things that might appear random to show you were dropping clues as opposed to just making it too obvious IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, as you claim to believe, Mebelle is VT why offer yourself up instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joining late makes me just not into this game as much I think as I would be from Day 1, and from my perspective, I at least know with 100% certainty that no PR would be lynched with me.  It is not as good as hitting on scum, but at this point in the game, it is still largely a crap shoot.
Click to expand...


Ok, I believe no PR will be lynched with a vote for you.  But you believe the same about Mebelle, no?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't believe it when he says mebelle is trying to draw the NK, he said Rosie was trying to draw the lynch. 

I don't know why he said he was the GF during Twilight.


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting any clue to who the Doc is, but if hints are being dropped I thinks it's intentional.   That's what they're supposed to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think she is setting herself up to be NK's more than she realizes.  Sometimes it is helpful just to be able to use a word here or there, or phrase things a certain way so if you get to L-1 you can point back to these things that might appear random to show you were dropping clues as opposed to just making it too obvious IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, as you claim to believe, Mebelle is VT why offer yourself up instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joining late makes me just not into this game as much I think as I would be from Day 1, and from my perspective, I at least know with 100% certainty that no PR would be lynched with me.  It is not as good as hitting on scum, but at this point in the game, it is still largely a crap shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I believe no PR will be lynched with a vote for you.  But you believe the same about Mebelle, no?
Click to expand...


Well since you think I am scum and just voted for me because of that and not because I am a VT willing to croak, you might want to consider how you are going to defend that on Day 4.  I have no idea if mebelle is a PR or not, but I think she is town, and I am not willing to roll the dice on her with her claim out there just based on supposition.

You can do as you like, but my vote for now stays on Strollingbones who has literally not contributed one single piece of argument other than an incessant "Vote sameech vote sameech."  She is a liability to town even if she were a PR.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I don't believe it when he says mebelle is trying to draw the NK, he said Rosie was trying to draw the lynch.



How owuld anybody know for certain what someone else's play is?  You are as thick as a concrete wall in your perspective.  It will not serve you well in closed set ups.



> I don't know why he said he was the GF during Twilight.



because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think she is setting herself up to be NK's more than she realizes.  Sometimes it is helpful just to be able to use a word here or there, or phrase things a certain way so if you get to L-1 you can point back to these things that might appear random to show you were dropping clues as opposed to just making it too obvious IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Joining late makes me just not into this game as much I think as I would be from Day 1, and from my perspective, I at least know with 100% certainty that no PR would be lynched with me.  It is not as good as hitting on scum, but at this point in the game, it is still largely a crap shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I believe no PR will be lynched with a vote for you.  But you believe the same about Mebelle, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since you think I am scum and just voted for me because of that and not because I am a VT willing to croak, you might want to consider how you are going to defend that on Day 4.  I have no idea if mebelle is a PR or not, but I think she is town, and I am not willing to roll the dice on her with her claim out there just based on supposition.
> 
> You can do as you like, but my vote for now stays on Strollingbones who has literally not contributed one single piece of argument other than an incessant "Vote sameech vote sameech."  She is a liability to town even if she were a PR.
Click to expand...


You previously posted you likely believe her to be a knee jerk reactionary VT, not the Doc, setting herself up for a NK but backing away from it.

Now you're not.

Which is it?


----------



## strollingbones

i think even those without skin realize i am a townie....

i really need to work on those menus...


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I believe no PR will be lynched with a vote for you.  But you believe the same about Mebelle, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you think I am scum and just voted for me because of that and not because I am a VT willing to croak, you might want to consider how you are going to defend that on Day 4.  I have no idea if mebelle is a PR or not, but I think she is town, and I am not willing to roll the dice on her with her claim out there just based on supposition.
> 
> You can do as you like, but my vote for now stays on Strollingbones who has literally not contributed one single piece of argument other than an incessant "Vote sameech vote sameech."  She is a liability to town even if she were a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You previously posted you likely believe her to be a knee jerk reactionary VT, not the Doc, setting herself up for a NK but backing away from it.
> 
> Now you're not.
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


I also said that I have no idea who the bodyguard is.  It could be a body guard play.  There are lots of options there I am not willing to gamble on.  Sometimes what is not said can be informative too if you use your brain.


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> i think even those without skin realize i am a townie....
> 
> i really need to work on those menus...



Yes we get it.  You are claiming to be the town cook/baker/chef whatever


----------



## strollingbones

i think i have said a few times why i think you are scum sam.....several times as a matter of fact....you keep telling everyone how important you will be to the end game...i do not see it

so far all i see is you trying to chum the waters


----------



## strollingbones

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think even those without skin realize i am a townie....
> 
> i really need to work on those menus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we get it.  You are claiming to be the town cook/baker/chef whatever
Click to expand...


o my someone needs a cookie......


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened



Really?




sameech said:


> No.  The point of the game is for one team to win and hope it is yours however that happens.  A bodyguard for instance will die protecting someone else.  If it were every person for themselves, the body guard would never protect anyone in order to stay alive.  Sometimes it is like fouling out with two minutes to go in a basketball game just to send someone to the line instead of chancing them hitting 3 or running out the clock on you.  Sucks sometimes but it is part of being on a team.
> 
> As for cleaning out VT's, it gives the PR's a better probability of finding/hitting scum.  50/50 is usually the best odds a townie will ever get of getting scum...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think even those without skin realize i am a townie....
> 
> i really need to work on those menus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we get it.  You are claiming to be the town cook/baker/chef whatever
Click to expand...


Or she's looking at your avi and getting really hungry!


----------



## strollingbones

someone pm me when yall have bullshitted for 50 more pages.....turning the turd over and over till you make sure its a turd


----------



## strollingbones

and is anyone buying into this...you should  place to protect the townies...you play to live...by living you make sure your team wins....the loss of each townie weakens us....not them


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you think I am scum and just voted for me because of that and not because I am a VT willing to croak, you might want to consider how you are going to defend that on Day 4.  I have no idea if mebelle is a PR or not, but I think she is town, and I am not willing to roll the dice on her with her claim out there just based on supposition.
> 
> You can do as you like, but my vote for now stays on Strollingbones who has literally not contributed one single piece of argument other than an incessant "Vote sameech vote sameech."  She is a liability to town even if she were a PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You previously posted you likely believe her to be a knee jerk reactionary VT, not the Doc, setting herself up for a NK but backing away from it.
> 
> Now you're not.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also said that I have no idea who the bodyguard is.  It could be a body guard play.  There are lots of options there I am not willing to gamble on.  Sometimes what is not said can be informative too if you use your brain.
Click to expand...


So? 

How?  We are talking about Mebelle, remember 

Ok.

Ouch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Some VT's will go quietly into that good night, and some go kicking and screaming.  I would rather I be mislynched than a PR, but if I am here when it happens, I will still fake claim a PR just for fun of messing with people





sameech said:


> because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened



Well, you said you want to sacrifice yourself for the good of the game. Now you want to screw it up for the rest of us if we lynch you. 

Pftttttt.................sore loser.


----------



## strollingbones

can we get a vote count ......i think we have 3 for sam...


----------



## strollingbones

a sore loser is still a loser


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some VT's will go quietly into that good night, and some go kicking and screaming.  I would rather I be mislynched than a PR, but if I am here when it happens, I will still fake claim a PR just for fun of messing with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you want to sacrifice yourself for the good of the game. Now you want to screw it up for the rest of us if we lynch you.
> 
> Pftttttt.................sore loser.
Click to expand...


Mislynching me on the grounds that I am scum will have negative effects on some players that can be avoided.

I knew this one guy once who tended to vote for people on his team so they would not appear to have been protected to make them less of a target for the NK.  What a clown that guy was.  we all have our own styles though, sometimes they work and sometimes they don't....


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some VT's will go quietly into that good night, and some go kicking and screaming.  I would rather I be mislynched than a PR, but if I am here when it happens, I will still fake claim a PR just for fun of messing with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you want to sacrifice yourself for the good of the game. Now you want to screw it up for the rest of us if we lynch you.
> 
> Pftttttt.................sore loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mislynching me on the grounds that I am scum will have negative effects on some players that can be avoided.
> 
> I knew this one guy once who tended to vote for people on his team so they would not appear to have been protected to make them less of a target for the NK.  What a clown that guy was.  we all have our own styles though, sometimes they work and sometimes they don't....
Click to expand...


Ok. I vote for you because you're  a gentleman trying to save the lovely Mebella 

Better?


----------



## strollingbones

so is that 4 for sam now?


----------



## Wolfsister77

This is completely unofficial but here is where I think we are at:

SB-1 vote by Sameech

Mertex-1 vote by ACSY

RD-1 vote by Shaitra

mebelle-3 votes by myself, mani, and grandma

sameech-3 votes by Bones, RD, Mertex

As far as I know Luissa and mebelle have not voted yet


----------



## strollingbones

i just dont see ma being mafia......unfortunately she is just kinda scattered....that type of person


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 3.3​**"All of this. All of this is human dynamics."*​

*Not Voting (3):* _dblack&#9794;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_

*Sameech (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;. Mertex&#9792;_
*Mebelle60 (3):* _Grandma&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
*Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
*R.D. (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_


*~* With 12 players, it takes 7 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/11/14, @ 5pm central.

3.1 | 3.2​


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some VT's will go quietly into that good night, and some go kicking and screaming.  I would rather I be mislynched than a PR, but if I am here when it happens, I will still fake claim a PR just for fun of messing with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you want to sacrifice yourself for the good of the game. Now you want to screw it up for the rest of us if we lynch you.
> 
> Pftttttt.................sore loser.
Click to expand...


No, actually I am going to out the cop so you have no choice but to learn to play as a team, but it was nice to get a record out there of who the town idiots are so the others will be able to plan accordingly


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some VT's will go quietly into that good night, and some go kicking and screaming.  I would rather I be mislynched than a PR, but if I am here when it happens, I will still fake claim a PR just for fun of messing with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you want to sacrifice yourself for the good of the game. Now you want to screw it up for the rest of us if we lynch you.
> 
> Pftttttt.................sore loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually I am going to out the cop so you have no choice but to learn to play as a team, but it was nice to get a record out there of who the town idiots are so the others will be able to plan accordingly
Click to expand...


My my my you must be the town tough guy


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some VT's will go quietly into that good night, and some go kicking and screaming.  I would rather I be mislynched than a PR, but if I am here when it happens, I will still fake claim a PR just for fun of messing with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you want to sacrifice yourself for the good of the game. Now you want to screw it up for the rest of us if we lynch you.
> 
> Pftttttt.................sore loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually I am going to out the cop so you have no choice but to learn to play as a team, but it was nice to get a record out there of who the town idiots are so the others will be able to plan accordingly
Click to expand...


You remind me of Rosie. Hmmmm, what did she turn out to be again? A scum always telling town they are not playing smart if I remember. Someone who wanted Ropey alive and someone you did not want to lynch.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you said you want to sacrifice yourself for the good of the game. Now you want to screw it up for the rest of us if we lynch you.
> 
> Pftttttt.................sore loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually I am going to out the cop so you have no choice but to learn to play as a team, but it was nice to get a record out there of who the town idiots are so the others will be able to plan accordingly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remind me of Rosie. Hmmmm, what did she turn out to be again? A scum always telling town they are not playing smart if I remember. Someone who wanted Ropey alive and someone you did not want to lynch.
Click to expand...


That's fine.  You have well demonstrated that you are a complete reactionary player with short-term memory problems.  If I were scum, I would use that to manipulate you, as others have already, since you forgot the part where I already said I had no idea who the doctor was and then was able to lead you by the nose to where we are now.


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> My my my you must be the town tough guy



No but if you survive lynching me, you might want to jump on the mertex bandwagon early to exonerate yourself.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually I am going to out the cop so you have no choice but to learn to play as a team, but it was nice to get a record out there of who the town idiots are so the others will be able to plan accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of Rosie. Hmmmm, what did she turn out to be again? A scum always telling town they are not playing smart if I remember. Someone who wanted Ropey alive and someone you did not want to lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine.  You have well demonstrated that you are a complete reactionary player with short-term memory problems.  If I were scum, I would use that to manipulate you, as others have already, since you forgot the part where *I already said I had no idea who the doctor was *and then was able to lead you by the nose to where we are now.
Click to expand...




			
				sameech said:
			
		

> *I am pretty certain that she is not the doctor as I think that person might be exposing themselves more than they realize right now*. I have no read on anybody as a jailer or body guard candidate as of yet.





			
				sameech said:
			
		

> It is why *I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite* since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened



Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her. 

Why are you making threats at all?


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually I am going to out the cop so you have no choice but to learn to play as a team, but it was nice to get a record out there of who the town idiots are so the others will be able to plan accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of Rosie. Hmmmm, what did she turn out to be again? A scum always telling town they are not playing smart if I remember. Someone who wanted Ropey alive and someone you did not want to lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine.  You have well demonstrated that you are a complete reactionary player with short-term memory problems.  If I were scum, I would use that to manipulate you, as others have already, since you forgot the part where I already said I had no idea who the doctor was and then was able to lead you by the nose to where we are now.
Click to expand...


Time to go review all of your posts. Talk to you later.


----------



## Shaitra

Tonight I will read through the first day again because Ropey/Sameech hit my scum radar back then.  I don't remember specifically what it was.  When Sameech took over he seemed to be very helpful and townlike.....until we lynched Rosie.  Then he got really ticked off.  So he definitely needs a second and third look.


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her.
> 
> Why are you making threats at all?



No I volunteered to die for town, not mebelle.

I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of Rosie. Hmmmm, what did she turn out to be again? A scum always telling town they are not playing smart if I remember. Someone who wanted Ropey alive and someone you did not want to lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine.  You have well demonstrated that you are a complete reactionary player with short-term memory problems.  If I were scum, I would use that to manipulate you, as others have already, since you forgot the part where I already said I had no idea who the doctor was and then was able to lead you by the nose to where we are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to go review all of your posts. Talk to you later.
Click to expand...


Have fun.

Hunters need bird dogs and bird dogs will flush out more than 1 type of game.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her.
> 
> Why are you making threats at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I volunteered to die for town, not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
Click to expand...


So why the threats?  


You were for Mebelle lynche...



sameech said:


> Mertex, mabelle, & SB, in no particular order, are of interest to me.....





sameech said:


> As for Mabelle, I could vote for her if town wants to go that way.


.
Before you weren't....


			
				 sameech said:
			
		

> I would say lynch me instead of Mabelle .


----------



## sameech

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] while you are out scavenging, please be a team player and remind us who it was that promised us i believe it was "lots" of information after the lynch if only they survived the night.  I missed their big reveal and nobody seems to be bothered by it the way they are mebelle's gambit.  Wonder why?


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her.
> 
> Why are you making threats at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I volunteered to die for town, not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why the threats?
> 
> 
> You were for Mebelle lynche...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Mabelle, I could vote for her if town wants to go that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Before you weren't....
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say lynch me instead of Mabelle .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I am not as OCD as some of the people in this game.  When I get new information, I adjust accordingly.  The people who never are open to changing their mind are the biggest threat to town in the long run because you do not want them around when the game is on the line (*cough Strollingbones cough cough*)


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] while you are out scavenging, please be a team player and remind us who it was that promised us i believe it was "lots" of information after the lynch if only they survived the night.  I missed their big reveal and nobody seems to be bothered by it the way they are mebelle's gambit.  Wonder why?



Post ? or where was it? What Day? I'm having a hard enough time figuring you out since you say so many different, contradictory things, that I wonder if you are the roleblocker scum or a VT like you claim.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The general form of the Stallin' Defense is "a player who attempts to stall a major wagon or a lynch, especially by calling for additional discussion, and especially on a wagon that led or will clearly lead to a lynch, is very probably scum".

Sound familiar sameech?


----------



## strollingbones

*hands sam a jar of honey* see if that helps your cough there....which will only get worse with the lynching...


so far i have heard nothing to change my mind....


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] while you are out scavenging, please be a team player and remind us who it was that promised us i believe it was "lots" of information after the lynch if only they survived the night.  I missed their big reveal and nobody seems to be bothered by it the way they are mebelle's gambit.  Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post ? or where was it? What Day? I'm having a hard enough time figuring you out since you say so many different, contradictory things, that I wonder if you are the roleblocker scum or a VT like you claim.
Click to expand...


IIRC, someone at twilight on Day 2 (recall  did not play Day 1) made some post about they had lots of information but they couldn't share until the next day.  I seem to think it was possibly you or AyesCantSeeYou, but I forget.  You should see references to it in my posts.   I am just too lazy to look and my right shoulder is killing me today for some reason.  Is it that curious that I am the only one who recalls it?  Could Mebelle be recalling it and taken one to protect that person?  Is Strollingbones trying to close the day as quickly as possible to protect that person, or perhaps to keep them from sharing the info as she doesn't seem to want anybody to talk when talk is the lifeblood of town success?  Was that person just playing the same gambit as Mebelle?  Are people afraid to talk because they know a bunch of rabid hens will peck their eyes out?  So many questions remain unasked, let alone unanswered in this game.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I volunteered to die for town, not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why the threats?
> 
> 
> You were for Mebelle lynche...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Before you weren't....
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say lynch me instead of Mabelle .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not as OCD as some of the people in this game.  When I get new information, I adjust accordingly.  The people who never are open to changing their mind are the biggest threat to town in the long run because you do not want them around when the game is on the line (*cough Strollingbones cough cough*)
Click to expand...

Uh-huh, nice edit.  

For the third time I'm asking you...why did you make threats that would harm town? 

Why did you deny you claimed to believe who the Doc was? Why threaten to out him?  Why do you threaten you will out the cop? 

I've already agreed you're  just a great VT willing to be lynched for the greater good,  so what's up?


----------



## strollingbones

rabid hens?  damn you have a real problem with females dont ya....do chickens get rabies?


----------



## strollingbones

and i love the fact that you think these people are afraid to speak their minds....i assure you ...they are not..i hate chitty chatter....and i normally read more than i post...as you will notice i am keeping up with this thread....


----------



## strollingbones

unlike you ...i am not trying to sway anyone just stating how i feel.....and have felt...i would like to see you voted out....i think you have more than proven yourself to be scum


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] while you are out scavenging, please be a team player and remind us who it was that promised us i believe it was "lots" of information after the lynch if only they survived the night.  I missed their big reveal and nobody seems to be bothered by it the way they are mebelle's gambit.  Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post ? or where was it? What Day? I'm having a hard enough time figuring you out since you say so many different, contradictory things, that I wonder if you are the roleblocker scum or a VT like you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IIRC, someone at twilight on Day 2 (recall  did not play Day 1) made some post about they had lots of information but they couldn't share until the next day.  I seem to think it was possibly you or AyesCantSeeYou, but I forget.  You should see references to it in my posts.   I am just too lazy to look and my right shoulder is killing me today for some reason.  Is it that curious that I am the only one who recalls it?  Could Mebelle be recalling it and taken one to protect that person?  Is Strollingbones trying to close the day as quickly as possible to protect that person, or perhaps to keep them from sharing the info as she doesn't seem to want anybody to talk when talk is the lifeblood of town success?  Was that person just playing the same gambit as Mebelle?  Are people afraid to talk because they know a bunch of rabid hens will peck their eyes out?  So many questions remain unasked, let alone unanswered in this game.
Click to expand...


Wasn't me.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhhh ha...another lie...only mammals get rabies....birds thus chickens do not

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130722193338AAacVys


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My my my you must be the town tough guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but if you survive lynching me, you might want to jump on the mertex bandwagon early to exonerate yourself.
Click to expand...


Ha,ha....that is too funny.  Now I know for sure you are scum, pointing the finger at me.  I don't know how SB does it but she sure can pick out scum.  I was suspicious of you at first...even of Ropey, but then I thought you might turn out to be a good player and good for the Town....but you're too sly to be Town.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her.
> 
> Why are you making threats at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No* I volunteered to die for town,* not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
Click to expand...



Good, so then we don't have to feel guilty if by any stretch of the imagination you turn out to be Town.....but I don't think we have a thing to worry about, I think we've uncovered  scum.


----------



## manifold

Anybody else experiencing extremely frustrating forum issues?

Every time I open or refresh a page it lasts about 1 second before it goes to some update your video player plug in page or some shit like that. In order to combat it I have to click the page load x perfectly during the 1 second window between when the page becomes visible and when it goes to the update page.

It's really making playing this game almost impossible.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Anybody else experiencing extremely frustrating forum issues?
> 
> Every time I open or refresh a page it lasts about 1 second before it goes to some update your video player plug in page or some shit like that. In order to combat it I have to click the page load x perfectly during the 1 second window between when the page becomes visible and when it goes to the update page.
> 
> It's really making playing this game almost impossible.




Yes, it is slow, but I think it has been like that for some time.  Some days are better than others.  At least I'm not having to deal with ads....that was so damn annoying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> Anybody else experiencing extremely frustrating forum issues?
> 
> Every time I open or refresh a page it lasts about 1 second before it goes to some update your video player plug in page or some shit like that. In order to combat it I have to click the page load x perfectly during the 1 second window between when the page becomes visible and when it goes to the update page.
> 
> It's really making playing this game almost impossible.



There's a thread about this in announcements. C_K is working on it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If you're using Google Chrome, load the extension AdBlock. It stops that stuff.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If you're using Google Chrome, load the extension AdBlock. It stops that stuff.



This solved it for me.


----------



## strollingbones

could we focus here?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> Anybody else experiencing extremely frustrating forum issues?
> 
> Every time I open or refresh a page it lasts about 1 second before it goes to some update your video player plug in page or some shit like that. In order to combat it I have to click the page load x perfectly during the 1 second window between when the page becomes visible and when it goes to the update page.
> 
> It's really making playing this game almost impossible.



A few weeks back someone posted to switch to US-V1 at the page bottom.   No trouble since


----------



## sameech

manifold said:


> Anybody else experiencing extremely frustrating forum issues?
> 
> Every time I open or refresh a page it lasts about 1 second before it goes to some update your video player plug in page or some shit like that. In order to combat it I have to click the page load x perfectly during the 1 second window between when the page becomes visible and when it goes to the update page.
> 
> It's really making playing this game almost impossible.



They think they have that straightened out.  It was a rogue site in the ad service I think that was hijacking traffic.  If you are on firefox by chance, downloading the free adblock add-on blocks it.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My my my you must be the town tough guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but if you survive lynching me, you might want to jump on the mertex bandwagon early to exonerate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha,ha....that is too funny.  Now I know for sure you are scum, pointing the finger at me.  I don't know how SB does it but she sure can pick out scum.  I was suspicious of you at first...even of Ropey, but then I thought you might turn out to be a good player and good for the Town....but you're too sly to be Town.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I don't understand how people can say 'we agreed not to reveal PR's' etc. Maybe SOME talked about it and agreed to it, but I don't recall a meeting being held where every player was present saying they agreed to that. Truth is, not every player is on here at the same time reading the same thing and responding to it at once. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't recall every player posting on that. I don't see that as a reason to vote for someone, just saying.



I voted for her because in post 1545 she said, "I will say the protection I'm able to provide has proven fruitful so far."

That suggests she's either the Doctor or Jailer saving people from a Night Kill, or she's the Jailer and locked up Scum both nights. If that's true, then she's a prime target for a mafia kill and she should tell us all she knows. She's refused to. So that suggests that she's scum trying to draw out the real Protectors.

She also might have hinted at being the Doctor in post 380 (to Mertex): "If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you."


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mebelle lists names of who she protected, and if those folks came out and backed her up, that would go a long way to helping her claim. Or she would be sealing her fate if she is not being honest. Either way, it moves the game forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?, I think my reasoning is off.  Here's why.
> 
> Both the Doc and the jailer make a night call, right?   So how would one, or the other, know if their picks were correct?
> 
> Clearly the bodyguard isn't making the right calls...if trying at all yet, or s/he would be dead.
> 
> So how could she prove anything?  Correct me where I'm off, please
Click to expand...


Exactly. How does she know that she protected anyone? She doesn't. Very suspicious...


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how people can say 'we agreed not to reveal PR's' etc. Maybe SOME talked about it and agreed to it, but I don't recall a meeting being held where every player was present saying they agreed to that. Truth is, not every player is on here at the same time reading the same thing and responding to it at once. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't recall every player posting on that. I don't see that as a reason to vote for someone, just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for her because in post 1545 she said, "I will say the protection I'm able to provide has proven fruitful so far."
> 
> That suggests she's either the Doctor or Jailer saving people from a Night Kill, or she's the Jailer and locked up Scum both nights. If that's true, then she's a prime target for a mafia kill and she should tell us all she knows. She's refused to. So that suggests that she's scum trying to draw out the real Protectors.
> 
> She also might have hinted at being the Doctor in post 380 (to Mertex): "If you're a Townie the Doc could put in a good word for you."
Click to expand...



I'm torn between MeBelle and Sameech.  I have voted for MeBelle several times prior to Day 3 and then changed, but if they're not working together, Sameech should cast a vote for MeBelle instead of SB, who no way can be Scum.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it when he says mebelle is trying to draw the NK, he said Rosie was trying to draw the lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How owuld anybody know for certain what someone else's play is?  You are as thick as a concrete wall in your perspective.  It will not serve you well in closed set ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why he said he was the GF during Twilight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  *It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite* since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened
Click to expand...


The bolded line doesn't read scum, it _screams_ scum.

Rosie "outed" Ropey/Sameech as the bodyguard - twice - and bragged about it the second time. Knowing that she was mafia that means she was trying to draw him out as a PR, *or* she was trying to protect him from being lynched.

I'm sure MeBelle's scum, and I'm sure Sameech is scum. I voted for MeBelle, but I can switch to Sameech if need be.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mebelle lists names of who she protected, and if those folks came out and backed her up, that would go a long way to helping her claim. Or she would be sealing her fate if she is not being honest. Either way, it moves the game forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?, I think my reasoning is off.  Here's why.
> 
> Both the Doc and the jailer make a night call, right?   So how would one, or the other, know if their picks were correct?
> 
> Clearly the bodyguard isn't making the right calls...if trying at all yet, or s/he would be dead.
> 
> So how could she prove anything?  Correct me where I'm off, please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. How does she know that she protected anyone? She doesn't. Very suspicious...
Click to expand...



Only from the fact that nobody was killed overnight.   But, it doesn't mean that she's the one that protected them.  Obviously the Doctor/jailer are doing a good job and keeping a Townie from being killed, probably coincidence that Mafia would choose a Townie that was in jail or being protected, but any of us Townies could make the claim that we are the ones doing the protecting.  I'm sure not the doctor nor the jailer, but whoever is, if they reveal it, are in danger of being killed by Mafia overnight.

That's why I'm not changing my vote to Mebelle.  If she indeed is the Doctor, she's going to be killed by the Mafia for sure....so why waste our lynch on her  when we might be able to get one of them.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you think I am scum and just voted for me because of that and not because I am a VT willing to croak, you might want to consider how you are going to defend that on Day 4.  I have no idea if mebelle is a PR or not, but I think she is town, and I am not willing to roll the dice on her with her claim out there just based on supposition.
> 
> You can do as you like, but my vote for now stays on Strollingbones who has literally not contributed one single piece of argument other than an incessant "Vote sameech vote sameech."  She is a liability to town even if she were a PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You previously posted you likely believe her to be a knee jerk reactionary VT, not the Doc, setting herself up for a NK but backing away from it.
> 
> Now you're not.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also said that I have no idea who the bodyguard is.  It could be a body guard play.  There are lots of options there I am not willing to gamble on.  Sometimes what is not said can be informative too if you use your brain.
Click to expand...


There's no need for a bodyguard play right now.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think even those without skin realize i am a townie....
> 
> i really need to work on those menus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we get it.  You are claiming to be the town cook/baker/chef whatever
Click to expand...


She claimed to be the dietician.

And her guesses have been spot on twice already. You're very likely her third.


----------



## sameech

R.D. said:


> Uh-huh, nice edit.
> 
> For the third time I'm asking you...why did you make threats that would harm town?
> 
> Why did you deny you claimed to believe who the Doc was? Why threaten to out him?  Why do you threaten you will out the cop?
> 
> I've already agreed you're  just a great VT willing to be lynched for the greater good,  so what's up?



What edit?

I already told you guys I am the Godfather.  Why can't you get it taken care of?

My screen name is sameech and Rosie was the Sandwich delivery person, what more proof do you need than that?  Wake played that one well in bringing me in.

apparently not memorizing the gender of people with gender neutral screennames is proof of something on this site.

apparently some people are entitled to receive but not provide information.

First I played too much like Ropey which I meant I was scum and now I play too much like Rosie?  should I start accusing people of cheating next?  Still wonder why wake used the word "again" in his admonishment......hummmm

day 3 has been a complete waste of time, as will Day 4 as will Day 5 in an every man for themselves game filled with emotional reactionaries, a wall of silence, and the pallor of a cheating scandal.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some VT's will go quietly into that good night, and some go kicking and screaming.  I would rather I be mislynched than a PR, but if I am here when it happens, I will still fake claim a PR just for fun of messing with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I can be an ass too when dealing with obnoxious people.  It is why I am considering calling my doc candidate by name when I get lynched just for spite since it really doesn't hurt my feelings to be on a losing team even though this will be the first one where that has happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you want to sacrifice yourself for the good of the game. Now you want to screw it up for the rest of us if we lynch you.
> 
> Pftttttt.................sore loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually I am going to out the cop so you have no choice but to learn to play as a team, but it was nice to get a record out there of who the town idiots are so the others will be able to plan accordingly
Click to expand...


Someone's getting emotional...

it's just a game.

Channel your inner Ropey.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her.
> 
> Why are you making threats at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I volunteered to die for town, not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
Click to expand...


Another threat.

Fine.

*Change vote

Vote: Sameech*


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I volunteered to die for town, not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why the threats?
> 
> 
> You were for Mebelle lynche...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Before you weren't....
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say lynch me instead of Mabelle .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not as OCD as some of the people in this game.  When I get new information, I adjust accordingly.  The people who never are open to changing their mind are the biggest threat to town in the long run because you do not want them around when the game is on the line (*cough Strollingbones cough cough*)
Click to expand...


Do you really think you can get 6 of us to vote for one of our best players? _Really?_


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Do you really think you can get 6 of us to vote for one of our best players? _Really?_



What part of I don't care do you not get.  I did not know this game was tainted with cheating when I agreed to join it, and since your name was right in the middle of it, your opinion is laughable.  Wake may have been lenient when he only said that he would modkill people if it happened "AGAIN" which means it happened the first time.  I have no desire to help cheaters win whether they got a free pass the first time they did it or not.  PERIOD.


----------



## Grandma

manifold said:


> Anybody else experiencing extremely frustrating forum issues?
> 
> Every time I open or refresh a page it lasts about 1 second before it goes to some update your video player plug in page or some shit like that. In order to combat it I have to click the page load x perfectly during the 1 second window between when the page becomes visible and when it goes to the update page.
> 
> It's really making playing this game almost impossible.



I was having trouble in the wee hours of the morning. Do you have new windows opening in separate tabs? That makes it easier to X out the offending page without losing the one you want.

BTW, that player update thing is a scam, it made my AVG antivirus go nuts.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh, nice edit.
> 
> For the third time I'm asking you...why did you make threats that would harm town?
> 
> Why did you deny you claimed to believe who the Doc was? Why threaten to out him?  Why do you threaten you will out the cop?
> 
> I've already agreed you're  just a great VT willing to be lynched for the greater good,  so what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What edit?
> 
> I already told you guys I am the Godfather.  Why can't you get it taken care of?
> 
> My screen name is sameech and Rosie was the Sandwich delivery person, what more proof do you need than that?  Wake played that one well in bringing me in.
> 
> apparently not memorizing the gender of people with gender neutral screennames is proof of something on this site.
> 
> apparently some people are entitled to receive but not provide information.
> 
> First I played too much like Ropey which I meant I was scum and now I play too much like Rosie?  should I start accusing people of cheating next?  Still wonder why wake used the word "again" in his admonishment......hummmm
> 
> day 3 has been a complete waste of time, as will Day 4 as will Day 5 in an every man for themselves game filled with emotional reactionaries, a wall of silence, and the pallor of a cheating scandal.
Click to expand...


Every man for himself? Not exactly. We're listening to one another and working together.

You? Not so much.

Misogyny is working against you.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think you can get 6 of us to vote for one of our best players? _Really?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of I don't care do you not get.  I did not know this game was tainted with cheating when I agreed to join it, and since your name was right in the middle of it, your opinion is laughable.  Wake may have been lenient when he only said that he would modkill people if it happened "AGAIN" which means it happened the first time.  I have no desire to help cheaters win whether they got a free pass the first time they did it or not.  PERIOD.
Click to expand...


You're suicidal.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - I've been accused of cheating again. I'm getting tired of it. I hate cheaters.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Sameech*

Dude, if you don't want to play, then you should let Wake know. There's no need to accuse anyone of something when you can't show proof. That's wrong, and I believe you know it. 

I've been watching you go back and forth in your posts, that I can deal with. Accusing other players of cheating - not so much.


----------



## Wake

*Guys, this is a game. At times it gets very heated. More than once have I melted down in a game. Like, screaming mad kind of meltdown, LOL.

What I am asking is this:

1) Whatever you do, please don't accuse other members openly of cheating. That does nothing but disrupt our game.

2) If you feel someone is cheating, please send me a PM discreetly, and leave it at that. It's like accusing someone of being a sock. You don't do that openly. Drop me a PM, share whatever proof you think there is, and I'll try to handle it as fairly as I can.

If that can't happen, I'll be left with no choice but to punitize those who make those accusations. It's detrimental to a game that's meant to be fun. The game does get intense, and people do lie because it's part of the game, but you can deal with these things in a better way. Please, guys, let's not spoil a really good thing we've got going here. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think you can get 6 of us to vote for one of our best players? _Really?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of I don't care do you not get.  I did not know this game was tainted with cheating when I agreed to join it, and since your name was right in the middle of it, your opinion is laughable.  Wake may have been lenient when he only said that he would modkill people if it happened "AGAIN" which means it happened the first time.  I have no desire to help cheaters win whether they got a free pass the first time they did it or not.  PERIOD.
Click to expand...


Do you want out? I haven't voted for you yet. Let me know. I'd be happy to help you get your wish.


----------



## strollingbones

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why the threats?
> 
> 
> You were for Mebelle lynche...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Before you weren't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not as OCD as some of the people in this game.  When I get new information, I adjust accordingly.  The people who never are open to changing their mind are the biggest threat to town in the long run because you do not want them around when the game is on the line (*cough Strollingbones cough cough*)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think you can get 6 of us to vote for one of our best players? _Really?_
Click to expand...



that has already happened when avatar was voted out....he is the best player i have ran up against so far...

damn sammie you iz a sad little thing .....following down the rosie path as one could say....i am so amused by you.....but not amused enough to keep your scummy butt round....


vote count wake....


----------



## strollingbones

and i am gonna be bitchie here.....sam you have insulted the players a lot more than i have....you may be new and not realize that...i rant and rave and call people stupid...but damn i dont think they really are...which you seem to do....saying they are afraid due to me...really i wonder how many chuckles that got...things they know that you dont....i am not a bully they are entitled to their opinions but i also speak my mind....and when i am standing there going...'dont do that its stupid' and yet it still gets done ...and it is stupid....i will say....i told your stupid ass not to do that...but i would never imply to anyone here that they dont have a spine or know what to do with it....and the continue insults to women.....you are gonna get your little head smacked for that....

you are too rogue to be a townie...

btw if we were cheating....do you really think we would need 50 pages a fucking vote.....


----------



## strollingbones

*hands mertex a nice beautiful skin*


----------



## strollingbones

the skin is the largest organ of the body ...people tend to forget that....would you treat your liver the way you treat your skin?  sun protection is not an ad gimmick...start the kids off young...when i am at the outer banks....sometimes i marvel at the young women with the older men...the locals..then i realize the men are working outside and the women are not...the men have just aged that much more from the sun....

mertex i am trying to find a sci fi story i read hundreds of years ago ......about skin....and leakers.....
the people would get this disease that cause their skin to 'leak' out their blood and inner organs....they would be wrapped like mummies...but in the end...kids would chase them down the street and throw rocks at them and watch the leak out....


----------



## strollingbones

sooooooooo how hard is it to google a short story on leakers......100 of pages of snowden is how hard


----------



## MeBelle

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her.
> 
> Why are you making threats at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No I volunteered to die for town*, not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
Click to expand...


Cool!  Then vote for yourself.

*Vote: sammich*


----------



## strollingbones

surely we have enough votes by now?  

how does one get a vote count?  i assure you i will not wade thru the posts to do it....


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh ma you are such a kind woman ....not wanting sam to suffer anymore


----------



## strollingbones

bold in kids...we got a lynching to go to.....
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


i love saying that.....


----------



## MeBelle

sameech said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh, nice edit.
> 
> For the third time I'm asking you...why did you make threats that would harm town?
> 
> Why did you deny you claimed to believe who the Doc was? Why threaten to out him?  Why do you threaten you will out the cop?
> 
> I've already agreed you're  just a great VT willing to be lynched for the greater good,  so what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What edit?
> 
> I already told you guys I am the Godfather.  Why can't you get it taken care of?
> 
> My screen name is sameech and Rosie was the Sandwich delivery person, what more proof do you need than that?  Wake played that one well in bringing me in.
> 
> apparently not memorizing the gender of people with gender neutral screennames is proof of something on this site.
> 
> apparently some people are entitled to receive but not provide information.
> 
> First I played too much like Ropey which I meant I was scum and now I play too much like Rosie?  should I start accusing people of cheating next?  Still wonder why wake used the word "again" in his admonishment......hummmm
> 
> day 3 has been a complete waste of time, as will Day 4 as will Day 5 in an every man for themselves game filled with emotional reactionaries, a wall of silence, and *the pallor of a cheating scandal.*
Click to expand...


wth does that even mean???

Complaining about day 3, 4 and 5 is nonsense.

Were you around for the first 1000 posts?

Have you taken up air for Avatar4321?? (may he rest in peace)


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 3.3​**"All of this. All of this is human dynamics."*​
> 
> *Not Voting (3):* _dblack&#9794;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> 
> *Sameech (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;. Mertex&#9792;_
> *Mebelle60 (3):* _Grandma&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
> *Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
> *R.D. (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
> *Mertex (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
> 
> 
> *~* With 12 players, it takes 7 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline expires 6/11/14, @ 5pm central.
> 
> 3.1 | 3.2​





Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her.
> 
> Why are you making threats at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I volunteered to die for town, not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another threat.
> 
> Fine.
> 
> *Change vote
> 
> Vote: Sameech*
Click to expand...




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Sameech*
> 
> Dude, if you don't want to play, then you should let Wake know. There's no need to accuse anyone of something when you can't show proof. That's wrong, and I believe you know it.
> 
> I've been watching you go back and forth in your posts, that I can deal with. Accusing other players of cheating - not so much.





MeBelle60 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you threaten to out who you think is the cop.  You also called Mebelle reactionary, but defend her and volunteered to die for her.
> 
> Why are you making threats at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No I volunteered to die for town*, not mebelle.
> 
> I feel that the cop adequately knows already that I know who they are based on what I believe are well-played backhanded winks and nods.  I am a lot more consistent than you seem to realize.  You are not the one(s) I am trying to help get to where they need to be when they need to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool!  Then vote for yourself.
> 
> *Vote: sammich*
Click to expand...


Count [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]

Unless I missed a vote, only 6


----------



## MeBelle

BBL folks!!

It's Grad party day for me and mine!


----------



## dblack

MeBelle60 said:


> BBL folks!!
> 
> It's Grad party day for me and mine!



Enjoy! And congrats. We have one today too.


----------



## Shaitra

MeBelle60 said:


> BBL folks!!
> 
> It's Grad party day for me and mine!



Congratulations!  Have a good day!


----------



## Shaitra

Reading through everything and feeling rather disgusted myself, I will be the hammer vote if we all agree that is where we want to go.


----------



## dblack

I still think he's town, but he seems to have lost patience with the game. l won't complain.


----------



## strollingbones

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why the threats?
> 
> 
> You were for Mebelle lynche...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Before you weren't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not as OCD as some of the people in this game.  When I get new information, I adjust accordingly.  The people who never are open to changing their mind are the biggest threat to town in the long run because you do not want them around when the game is on the line (*cough Strollingbones cough cough*)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think you can get 6 of us to vote for one of our best players? _Really?_
Click to expand...




Shaitra said:


> Reading through everything and feeling rather disgusted myself, I will be the hammer vote if we all agree that is where we want to go.



when all you got is a hammer....everything else becomes a nail....

but wont this be your 2nd hammer vote?


----------



## strollingbones

o hell who am i to talk...this is my 2nd....going right for blood .....at the start...hammer away


----------



## Shaitra

Yes, it would be my second hammer.    But I really am town.


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> Yes, it would be my second hammer.    But I really am town.



I hammered Avatar!

C'mon Shaitra...it doesn't hurt, I swear.


----------



## R.D.

Go for it  

Looks like sameech isn't going to defend himself anylonger, and I don't want him to make good on his threats


----------



## Mertex

If he is a townie, like he claims, he shouldn't be so angry that we're pointing the finger at him, instead he should be glad to take one for the team, as he once said....


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Go for it
> 
> Looks like sameech isn't going to defend himself anylonger, and I don't want him to make good on his threats




But what about the other 3?  Why aren't they voting for Sameech?


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote : sameech*


----------



## Luissa

Grandma said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else experiencing extremely frustrating forum issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I open or refresh a page it lasts about 1 second before it goes to some update your video player plug in page or some shit like that. In order to combat it I have to click the page load x perfectly during the 1 second window between when the page becomes visible and when it goes to the update page.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really making playing this game almost impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having trouble in the wee hours of the morning. Do you have new windows opening in separate tabs? That makes it easier to X out the offending page without losing the one you want.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that player update thing is a scam, it made my AVG antivirus go nuts.
Click to expand...



Do you live on the east coast? The site updates every night at 1130 pacific time, well at least it used to.


----------



## Luissa

Vote: sameech 
He seems to want it.


----------



## Luissa

Sorry haven't been around. I had a date with Ralph.


----------



## strollingbones

lol@ralph is he still the procelin king?


----------



## strollingbones

we must have enough votes by now???
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> lol@ralph is he still the procelin king?




He is. 
He did help me get rid of excess water from Aunt Flo, and a whole lot of stomach bile. My throat is killing me. I guess they weren't joking about the damage in my esophagus.


----------



## R.D.

Twilight sucks


----------



## Wake

*I'm not aware of much of the things said, because I focus on tallying votes and responding to mentions. As with Rosie, when allegations of cheating offsite are made I ask for some sort of evidence, anything, that serves as a basis. The same goes with dealing with socks, I would imagine. Rosie made mention that there was cheating going on but did not disclose any sort of evidence that could be considered. I have PM'd Sameech asking him too for something of substance, but his account is not accepting PMs. I cannot modkill a player for offsite cheating if it's a supposition. There has to be something tangible that can be used objectively. 

Sameech was asked to help explain gameplay with the newer players, because it would be a good thing, and at the main site it's exactly that same way with "SEs" and "ICs." 

I can't punish a player because of "I think so," or "I know it." That's how you lynch players, but not how USMB members get treated by the host. If you suspect someone is cheating, please PM me. Something tangible, like a link to somewhere that has players actively cheating offsite, is something that would be used. Suspicion alone is not enough. As for players talking about our ongoing game in the other USMB thread, I'm stamping that out by the end of Sunday.*


----------



## Wake

*If you're dead, or not playing in this game, do not post here. All further posts like this will be deleted in this thread. If you have an issue, take it to PMs.*


----------



## Wake

*Our game is proceeding.

Vote count is on the way.*


----------



## Shaitra

Well let me get my vote it really quick:

*Vote Sameech*


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Well let me get my vote it really quick:
> 
> *Vote Sameech*




You know you're going to stick out as a sore thumb, don't ya?


----------



## Wolfsister77

He's already hammered, Luissa's and Shaitra's are just extra. 

Who else want's to vote for Sameech?

C'mon folks, I think there's still a couple who haven't?

LOL


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 3.4​**"People are fascinating."*​

*Not Voting (1):* _dblack&#9794; _

*Sameech (9):* _strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;. Mertex&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
*Mebelle60 (1):* _, manifold&#9794;_
*Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_




*~* With 12 players, it takes 7 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/11/14, @ 5pm central.

3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3

*A majority vote has been reached.*​


----------



## Wake

*
"BUT I'M THE GODFATHER, YOU STUPID F***S!," Sameech roared with primordial rage.

"AND ALL OF YOU ASS-BUTTS ARE NO GOOD CHEATERS BECAUSE I THINK SO!"

"JUST LYNCH ME AND GET THIS UTTER LIVING HELL OVER WIIIITTTTHHHH!!!"






"HOW DARE YOU GET IN THE WAY OF MY PLANS AND BELIEBE THESE DINGLEBERRIES!!!!!"

"ALL THIS TIME AND EFFORT PUT INTO MY EVIL PLANS AND FOR YOU TO SPOIL IT ALL BY CHEATING AND LYING AND EVERYTHINGGGGG!!!"

"YOU'RE ALL JUST STUPID AND NOT WORTH MY TIME. WHY WOULD I EVER WANT TO OFFER ADVICE TO NEW PLAYERS?!!!"






*BLAM!*

"AGH, THAT F***ING HURT! YOU STUPID TOWNIES! DON'T SHOOT AT MEEE!!!"

*BLAM!* *BLAM-BLAM, BLAM!!!*

"ROOOOAAARRR!!!"






After the body was collected, it was lynched.

Sameech, Vanilla Townie, has perished. It's a game. Chill.

A sinister laugh echoes throughout the Town.












It is now Night 3.

Please send your Night Actions in via PM.

Deadline expires 6/9/14, @ 2 pm central.

3 hours remain.
*


----------



## Wake

*Player OP updated. Rules post revised.*


----------



## Wake

**Knock knock,* went  the door.

"...ah? Is that the tasty pizza I ordered? NO anchovies, but with sausage and banana peppers?"

"Why... yes, of course...," a rather calm voice said.

"Kay, here's a check ya little whippersnapper," she said back with a hint of hunger. Meals on Wheels gets old after a while, too. With a squeel her door began to open....











"WAAAAAAHHH!!!&#8212;"

*BLAM*

A shadowy figure stalked off into the Night, with a new-found, bloodthirsty hunger for banana peppers...

I mean, really, just look at this picture.






Grandma, Town Jailkeeper, has been murdered!!!

It is now Day 4. With 10 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!

Deadline is 6/16/14, 2 pm central time.
*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Well shit! Why would anyone go after Grandma?


----------



## Wolfsister77

That sucks, we lost the jailkeeper. This game just got a whole lot tougher.

Thank you Grandma for any protection you gave the town. RIP Grandma

She was gunning for mebelle until sameech flamed out so my first instinct is to vote for mebelle.

It could be a ploy by scum to make that obvious so we go for mebelle instead of one of them. 

I think it would be a great idea if you are the cop and just by luck got a guilty verdict to let us know so we can lynch that person BUT don't lie because you will be caught and then YOU will die.

I have to review Grandma's posts closely and a few others also.


----------



## strollingbones

i got nothing


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> **Knock knock,* went  the door.
> 
> "...ah? Is that the tasty pizza I ordered? NO anchovies, but with sausage and banana peppers?"
> 
> "Why... yes, of course...," a rather calm voice said.
> 
> "Kay, here's a check ya little whippersnapper," she said back with a hint of hunger. Meals on Wheels gets old after a while, too. With a squeel her door began to open....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "WAAAAAAHHH!!!"
> 
> *BLAM*
> 
> A shadowy figure stalked off into the Night, with a new-found, bloodthirsty hunger for banana peppers...
> 
> I mean, really, just look at this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, Town Jailkeeper, has been murdered!!!
> 
> It is now Day 4. With 11 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> 
> Deadline is 6/23/14, 2 pm central time.
> *



Dammit, she was doing such a great job.  I'm really pissed, now.  Look out!


----------



## Mertex

Well, I've been gunning for MeBelle from the start, and every time I have changed my mind because someone else looked guiltier.

My suspects now are MeBelle, dblack and mani.....sorry..

I'll start with Mebelle.


*VOTE:MeBelle60*


----------



## Mertex

Maybe we can have a Seance....you know, where we talk to the dead and summon Grandma...she's got to tell us something....


----------



## R.D.

Oh no!


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> That sucks, we lost the jailkeeper. This game just got a whole lot tougher.
> 
> Thank you Grandma for any protection you gave the town. RIP Grandma
> 
> She was gunning for mebelle until sameech flamed out so my first instinct is to vote for mebelle.
> 
> It could be a ploy by scum to make that obvious so we go for mebelle instead of one of them.
> 
> I think it would be a great idea if you are the cop and just by luck got a guilty verdict to let us know so we can lynch that person BUT don't lie because you will be caught and then YOU will die.
> 
> I have to review Grandma's posts closely and a few others also.



The Cop should "come out" as soon as they get a "Guilty". We'll then know who the Roleblocker is, and since the only one left will the Godfather, and the Godfather can't be detected by the Cop anyway, there's no reason for the Cop to stay hidden. We'll lynch the RB and then whittle away until we get the GF.

I'm not sure on MaBelle. Outing herself could have been a novice townie blunder. But then it could have been a novice scum ploy as well.


----------



## manifold

On day 3 I said we should focus on those who didn't vote for Rosie. So far I haven't seen any good reason to alter that focus.

I'm going to go back and re-read Grandma's posts, but right now my leading suspects are MeBelle, R.D., Mertex and Luissa. With MeBelle out to an early lead.


----------



## dblack

Also, and want to approach this 'delicately', but we should probably look through sameech's posts carefully. I still think that, despite his diplomatic failures, he was a skilled player and we should pay attention to his advice.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's what kind of stinks is because Grandma was killed instead of lynched so she can't tell us anything. And sameech's death didn't tell us crap.

I think mebelle is the obvious vote, Grandma was pushing hard for her and mebelle can start singing if she gets to 5. A bold move is needed.

manifold and dblack have moved up as possible suspects now, mani could be playing us all for fools and dblack has been too quiet even if he's busy

Shaitra and Bones are town for sure or I might as well quit now.

Still suspicious of Luissa, Mertex, and RD but only mildly. I think there are better prospects. 

*Vote : mebelle60*


----------



## Mertex

dblack said:


> Also, and want to approach this 'delicately', but we should probably look through sameech's posts carefully. I still think that, despite his diplomatic failures, he was a skilled player and we should pay attention to his advice.




Yeah, well, he was targeting me, and that's not very clever, because I'm Townie all the way.  Pick me and you'll just be doing Scum (which you might very well be part of) a favor.


----------



## R.D.

Sameech imploded without being helpful at all.  Most his advice was just bowing smoke.


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, and want to approach this 'delicately', but we should probably look through sameech's posts carefully. I still think that, despite his diplomatic failures, he was a skilled player and we should pay attention to his advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, he was targeting me, and that's not very clever, because I'm Townie all the way.  Pick me and you'll just be doing Scum (which you might very well be part of) a favor.
Click to expand...


Maybe. Maybe not. Frankly, everyone who piled on Sameech has some suspicion to bear, because -

A) the Scum new he was town, and ...
B) they knew he was good at the game.

I'm even looking closely at who was working the hardest to provoke him.


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Sameech imploded without being helpful at all.  Most his advice was just bowing smoke.



I don't agree. With the exception of being wrong about Rosie, and me for that matter, most of his observations on strategy were spot on. I don't want to take up his cause (or suffer his fate), but his analysis wasn't as "off" as his attitude.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> ... dblack has been too quiet even if he's busy



To be honest, even if I wasn't busy, I probably wouldn't be posting a lot more. I especially wouldn't be getting bogged down in all the flaming. Stirring up trouble and paranoia is scummy. Indulging it is playing their game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... dblack has been too quiet even if he's busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, even if I wasn't busy, I probably wouldn't be posting a lot more. I especially wouldn't be getting bogged down in all the flaming. Stirring up trouble and paranoia is scummy. Indulging it is playing their game.
Click to expand...


Not really, it's part of the game. And the biggest flamer was sameech who you and mani wouldn't vote for even though he flamed out and insulted everyone and wanted out. He even said he wanted out. 

So to set him up as this great player and to look at one of us now, is possible behind the scenes planning.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech was suspicious of Mertex, Bones, and ACSY-not my top 3 right now. Although Mertex constantly saying she's townie over and over and how wrong we would be to vote for her does make me wonder why she is protesting so loudly.


----------



## Shaitra

Drats, I'm sorry to loose Grandma.  She was playing a good game.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... dblack has been too quiet even if he's busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, even if I wasn't busy, I probably wouldn't be posting a lot more. I especially wouldn't be getting bogged down in all the flaming. Stirring up trouble and paranoia is scummy. Indulging it is playing their game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, it's part of the game. And the biggest flamer was sameech who you and mani wouldn't vote for even though he flamed out and insulted everyone and wanted out. He even said he wanted out.
> 
> So to set him up as this great player and to look at one of us now, is possible behind the scenes planning.
Click to expand...


sameech was my second choice after MeBelle even before he flamed out. As it turned out he was town all along so I would've been wrong just like everybody else, but I definitely would've switched my vote to him had he not already been hammered (+2).

So we've had two meltdowns now, one mafia, one townie, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... dblack has been too quiet even if he's busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, even if I wasn't busy, I probably wouldn't be posting a lot more. I especially wouldn't be getting bogged down in all the flaming. Stirring up trouble and paranoia is scummy. Indulging it is playing their game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, it's part of the game. And the biggest flamer was sameech who you and mani wouldn't vote for even though he flamed out and insulted everyone and wanted out. He even said he wanted out.
> 
> So to set him up as this great player and to look at one of us now, is possible behind the scenes planning.
Click to expand...


Really? You're going to hold it against me because I _didn't_ join the mob to lynch a townie?? Listen, the reason most of you voted for sameech is because he was unbearable prick. I get that. And that's fine as far as it goes. But it's not 'part of the game'. 

We got off to a great start, but if we let paranoia and in-fighting muck up the works, we can still lose.


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, even if I wasn't busy, I probably wouldn't be posting a lot more. I especially wouldn't be getting bogged down in all the flaming. Stirring up trouble and paranoia is scummy. Indulging it is playing their game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, it's part of the game. And the biggest flamer was sameech who you and mani wouldn't vote for even though he flamed out and insulted everyone and wanted out. He even said he wanted out.
> 
> So to set him up as this great player and to look at one of us now, is possible behind the scenes planning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You're going to hold it against me because I _didn't_ join the mob to lynch a townie?? Listen, the reason most of you voted for sameech is because he was unbearable prick. I get that. And that's fine as far as it goes. But it's not 'part of the game'.
> 
> We got off to a great start, but if we let paranoia and in-fighting muck up the works, we can still lose.
Click to expand...


I voted for him due to his switch to die for Mebelle without offering any excuse other than insults.   One one hand he suspected her, he questioned her reasons then fell on his sword with nothing but contempt and ego driven rants as a reason.   His hero play threw suspicion on Mebelle


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, even if I wasn't busy, I probably wouldn't be posting a lot more. I especially wouldn't be getting bogged down in all the flaming. Stirring up trouble and paranoia is scummy. Indulging it is playing their game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, it's part of the game. And the biggest flamer was sameech who you and mani wouldn't vote for even though he flamed out and insulted everyone and wanted out. He even said he wanted out.
> 
> So to set him up as this great player and to look at one of us now, is possible behind the scenes planning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You're going to hold it against me because I _didn't_ join the mob to lynch a townie?? Listen, the reason most of you voted for sameech is because he was unbearable prick. I get that. And that's fine as far as it goes. But it's not 'part of the game'.
> 
> We got off to a great start, but if we let paranoia and in-fighting muck up the works, we can still lose.
Click to expand...


The reason I voted for him, besides wanting out of the game, was that I was certain he was either the VT he claimed, or the roleblocker throwing out all kinds of smoke and confusing everyone and then trying to piss them off. That was Rosie's gambit. Try to make everyone mad. I wasn't certain he was scum but I was certain he needed to go regardless. He sealed his own fate and he screwed the rest of us because we learn next to nothing from his death.


----------



## R.D.

I even called him a gentleman


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-His death scene was the best yet!!


----------



## Wake

*As a gentle reminder in addition to the edited OP, officially claiming to break the rules is the same as breaking the rules. Please don't do this to psyche other players out. This is different from the general shenanigans of lying Scum, etc. 

Vote count 4.1 will be up tomorrow morning or sooner, as life permits.*


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*



Okay, don't say I didn't warn you enough times.  Wolfsister thinks I'm saying it too much, (that I'm Town) but apparently some aren't hearing it.

I'm not going to have a meltdown over it, but you are not paying attention to the clues.
MeBelle claimed to have a PR role and never did disclose....she's playing us well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I have to say, for the first time in the game, I am truly stumped. I certainly hope more people give their input. If everyone stays silent or barely posts, it will make it that much more difficult.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Just got home from work. 

I'll go over a few things later, if time allows, and post something tonight or in the morning. 

No need to panic yet, since it was only about 5 hours ago we found out mafia got a hit in.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*



I think we're on the same page in believing there is scum to be found among the 4 non-Rosie voters, but why do you suspect Mertex more than MeBelle at this point? In fact, I'd rank them in the following order from most suspicious to least: MeBelle, Luissa, R.D., Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with mebelle: She hammered Avi, did not vote for Rosie, Grandma was going hard for her, she outed herself and a PR, did not answer questions about this and instead deflected, and the biggest red flag is she wasn't a NK for scum. Why wouldn't they off her for saying she's a protector? But they did off Grandma who gunned for mebelle and never outed herself.

These are my reasons for mebelle.

If someone has reasons for Mertex or anyone else, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## R.D.

Isn't it very important at ths point for Mebelle to prove she is the Doc - or not? 
Thats the other PR left  she claimed to be? Sniff  sniff, RIP Gandma. 

I am just tired of guessing wrong at every vote, now we can have something solid to work with


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mebelle should answer for herself for sure and not deflect like last time, if she does that again, then that would seal it for me for voting for her. Mostly she's been defensive.

The more I ponder this and look over where Grandma was pushing her, the more I think it is a possibility she's guilty. I'd be willing to look elsewhere with enough evidence/convincing.

I don't think we should let Grandma's death shake our confidence and instead listen to each other and work together and see what we can come up with.

Scum would love to see us shaken up. Think about it, they lost Rosie right away and lost 2 chances for a NK.

The odds were in their favor to get one of us sooner or later and with so many PR still alive, the odds were strong they'd get one of them. Let's not let it get us down or they win. 

We'll figure this out. Everyone has to look for clues and give input. You don't have to post all the time, but you do have to participate and make it meaningful if we are to win. At least the 8 remaining townies do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*





manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're on the same page in believing there is scum to be found among the 4 non-Rosie voters, but why do you suspect Mertex more than MeBelle at this point? In fact, I'd rank them in the following order from most suspicious to least: MeBelle, Luissa, R.D., Mertex.
Click to expand...


Why please?

Thank You


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we're on the same page in believing there is scum to be found among the 4 non-Rosie voters, but why do you suspect Mertex more than MeBelle at this point? In fact, I'd rank them in the following order from most suspicious to least: MeBelle, Luissa, R.D., Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why please?
> 
> Thank You
Click to expand...


Mertex is the least suspicious of the four to me because she is playing pretty much exactly the same way she played the first game and she was a townie then. She's been very aggressive and while that had me very suspicious of her in game one, it makes me suspect her less now that I know she plays that way as a townie. If she were mafia, I'd expect her to at least try to reign that in a little. I see no such effort whatsoever. 

MeBelle tops my list for the same reason she tops yours. Outing herself as a protector PR and then going silent has mafia written all over it.

Luissa continues to try to slide by without tripping any alarms. IMO, townies are generally more interested in figuring out who is mafia than they are not getting lynched. She doesn't seem all too interested in figuring anything out.

R.D. seems to be riding Mertex' coattails to some degree while at the same time hiding in her shadow. But that only makes her slightly more suspicious than Mertex IMO, since she too is playing more or less the same way she played game one.


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're on the same page in believing there is scum to be found among the 4 non-Rosie voters, but why do you suspect Mertex more than MeBelle at this point? In fact, I'd rank them in the following order from most suspicious to least: MeBelle, Luissa, R.D., Mertex.
Click to expand...


Excuse me...I tried to change my vote from Avatar4321 to Rosie during the first lynching, while waiting on a rules clarification.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Mebelle should answer for herself for sure and not deflect like last time, *
> 
> if she does that again, then that would seal it for me for voting for her. Mostly she's been defensive.
> 
> The more I ponder this and look over where Grandma was pushing her, the more I think it is a possibility she's guilty. I'd be willing to look elsewhere with enough evidence/convincing.
> 
> I don't think we should let Grandma's death shake our confidence and instead listen to each other and work together and see what we can come up with.
> 
> Scum would love to see us shaken up. Think about it, they lost Rosie right away and lost 2 chances for a NK.
> 
> The odds were in their favor to get one of us sooner or later and with so many PR still alive, the odds were strong they'd get one of them. Let's not let it get us down or they win.
> 
> We'll figure this out. Everyone has to look for clues and give input. You don't have to post all the time, but you do have to participate and make it meaningful if we are to win._* At least the 8 remaining townies do*_.



 [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]  There you go AGAIN! I have always responded to accusations.
You, on the other hand, have not responded to my responses.
Being accused over and over again even after I have responded makes you look suspicious

What makes you look even more suspicious to me @ this point is the last line in your above post


Wolfsister77 said:


> ..._* At least the 8 remaining townies do*_.





manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're on the same page in believing there is scum to be found among the 4 non-Rosie voters, but why do you suspect Mertex more than MeBelle at this point? In fact, I'd rank them in the following order from most suspicious to least: MeBelle, Luissa, R.D., Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why please?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex is the least suspicious of the four to me because she is playing pretty much exactly the same way she played the first game and she was a townie then. She's been very aggressive and while that had me very suspicious of her in game one, it makes me suspect her less now that I know she plays that way as a townie. If she were mafia, I'd expect her to at least try to reign that in a little. I see no such effort whatsoever.
> 
> *MeBelle tops my list for the same reason she tops yours. Outing herself as a protector PR and then going silent has mafia written all over it.
> *
> Luissa continues to try to slide by without tripping any alarms. IMO, townies are generally more interested in figuring out who is mafia than they are not getting lynched. She doesn't seem all too interested in figuring anything out.
> 
> R.D. seems to be riding Mertex' coattails to some degree while at the same time hiding in her shadow. But that only makes her slightly more suspicious than Mertex IMO, since she too is playing more or less the same way she played game one.
Click to expand...


Same for you [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION] 



manifold said:


> *MeBelle tops my list for the same reason she tops yours. Outing herself as a protector PR and then going silent has mafia written all over it.*



Going silent?    lame attempt to cover your @ss.

I am a very busy person irl.

If you want to hold rl against me, go for it.


----------



## MeBelle

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Well shit! Why would anyone go after Grandma?



This is why scum  went after Grandma:




Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said that I have no idea who the bodyguard is.  It could be a body guard play.  There are lots of options there I am not willing to gamble on.  Sometimes what is not said can be informative too if you use your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There's no need for a bodyguard play right now.*
Click to expand...


----------



## MeBelle

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 1,932
User Name	Posts

*Wolfsister77	292
strollingbones	212
Mertex	        209
R.D.	                149
AyeCantSeeYou	117
Shaitra	        105
dblack	         76
manifold	         68
RosieS	         61
MeBelle60	         47
Luissa	         39*

_^^Players left^^_
~~~~
Avatar4321	237
sameech	98
Grandma	83
Ropey	69
Wake	        61
CaféAuLait	  7


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shit! Why would anyone go after Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why scum  went after Grandma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said that I have no idea who the bodyguard is.  It could be a body guard play.  There are lots of options there I am not willing to gamble on.  Sometimes what is not said can be informative too if you use your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There's no need for a bodyguard play right now.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Grandma is not the bodyguard. She was the jailkeeper. Just a correction here. Carry on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mebelle should answer for herself for sure and not deflect like last time, *
> 
> if she does that again, then that would seal it for me for voting for her. Mostly she's been defensive.
> 
> The more I ponder this and look over where Grandma was pushing her, the more I think it is a possibility she's guilty. I'd be willing to look elsewhere with enough evidence/convincing.
> 
> I don't think we should let Grandma's death shake our confidence and instead listen to each other and work together and see what we can come up with.
> 
> Scum would love to see us shaken up. Think about it, they lost Rosie right away and lost 2 chances for a NK.
> 
> The odds were in their favor to get one of us sooner or later and with so many PR still alive, the odds were strong they'd get one of them. Let's not let it get us down or they win.
> 
> We'll figure this out. Everyone has to look for clues and give input. You don't have to post all the time, but you do have to participate and make it meaningful if we are to win._* At least the 8 remaining townies do*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]  There you go AGAIN! I have always responded to accusations.
> You, on the other hand, have not responded to my responses.
> Being accused over and over again even after I have responded makes you look suspicious
> 
> What makes you look even more suspicious to me @ this point is the last line in your above post
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._* At least the 8 remaining townies do*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is the least suspicious of the four to me because she is playing pretty much exactly the same way she played the first game and she was a townie then. She's been very aggressive and while that had me very suspicious of her in game one, it makes me suspect her less now that I know she plays that way as a townie. If she were mafia, I'd expect her to at least try to reign that in a little. I see no such effort whatsoever.
> 
> *MeBelle tops my list for the same reason she tops yours. Outing herself as a protector PR and then going silent has mafia written all over it.
> *
> Luissa continues to try to slide by without tripping any alarms. IMO, townies are generally more interested in figuring out who is mafia than they are not getting lynched. She doesn't seem all too interested in figuring anything out.
> 
> R.D. seems to be riding Mertex' coattails to some degree while at the same time hiding in her shadow. But that only makes her slightly more suspicious than Mertex IMO, since she too is playing more or less the same way she played game one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same for you [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MeBelle tops my list for the same reason she tops yours. Outing herself as a protector PR and then going silent has mafia written all over it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going silent?    lame attempt to cover your @ss.
> 
> I am a very busy person irl.
> 
> If you want to hold rl against me, go for it.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with your personal life and it is nothing personal. You outed yourself as a protector. Many times you have been asked why or to clarify in some way. Grandma asked you, mani asked you, I asked you, Mertex brought it up, RD brought it up. I can't sit here and ask the same thing over and over. It's not productive. It's like pulling teeth. I don't really know what else to say about that.

And you didn't ask why that line made you suspicious but if you think I don't answer you, here goes: There are 10 left alive, 2 are scum. So at least the 8 remaining townies have to work together here. 

Being busy may be working against you. Not because busy people shouldn't play but because you are missing things like Grandma being the Jailkeeper and not the bodyguard or missing a question we've asked you many times. I know you are a smart player so this is weird.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,932
> User Name	Posts
> 
> *Wolfsister77	292
> strollingbones	212
> Mertex	        209
> R.D.	                149
> AyeCantSeeYou	117
> Shaitra	        105
> dblack	         76
> manifold	         68
> RosieS	         61
> MeBelle60	         47
> Luissa	         39*
> 
> _^^Players left^^_
> ~~~~
> Avatar4321	237
> sameech	98
> Grandma	83
> Ropey	69
> Wake	        61
> CaféAuLait	  7



I know you think I talk too much. Others do too. I really don't know how else you play the game. Especially when you are new and figuring it out. How else do you get clues, share input, ask and answer questions, and vote for people. I can easily shut up and move on to something else besides this game. Just vote for me and get 5 other people to go along. Or if you are scum, kill me off overnight. Problem solved.

My post count should be at 295 now. Just for the record.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Post # 296

Town: In order of strongest town vibe to least strongest-Shaitra, Bones, Manifold, ACSY

Possible Scum: In order of most to least suspicious-mebelle60, Luissa, RD, Mertex, dblack

I've given my vote. I've given my input for the Day 4. 

@ me if you need anything further from me and I'll come back.

Have fun!!


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,932
> User Name	Posts
> 
> *Wolfsister77	292
> strollingbones	212
> Mertex	        209
> R.D.	                149
> AyeCantSeeYou	117
> Shaitra	        105
> dblack	         76
> manifold	         68
> RosieS	         61
> MeBelle60	         47
> Luissa	         39*
> 
> _^^Players left^^_
> ~~~~
> Avatar4321	237
> sameech	98
> Grandma	83
> Ropey	69
> Wake	        61
> CaféAuLait	  7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think I talk too much. Others do too. I really don't know how else you play the game. Especially when you are new and figuring it out. How else do you get clues, share input, ask and answer questions, and vote for people. I can easily shut up and move on to something else besides this game. Just vote for me and get 5 other people to go along. Or if you are scum, kill me off overnight. Problem solved.
> 
> My post count should be at 295 now. Just for the record.
Click to expand...


I'm the one that talks too much.....  The way I look at it, Scum isn't going to do much talking because 1) they are afraid of slipping up and saying something that will do them in like Moonglow did in game 1. 2) They find it difficult to communicate as Townie knowing full well they are Scum.

That's why MeBelle, dblack and even Luissa seem suspicious.  

I guess it could be possible that SB could be Scum and is playing so damn well that she was able to pull that "for Avi - anti Rosie" and make us think she was Townie, but I really don't think she would think like that.  Hope I'm not surprised at the end.

I had been suspicious of MeBelle from the start and ended up changing my vote.  This time I'm not going to change it...hope I'm right, I'm tired of being wrong.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're on the same page in believing there is scum to be found among the 4 non-Rosie voters, but why do you suspect Mertex more than MeBelle at this point? In fact, I'd rank them in the following order from most suspicious to least: MeBelle, Luissa, R.D., Mertex.
Click to expand...


One of the things I have noticed is Mertex is causing a lot of confusion at different points in the game.  It seems like every time someone gets suspicious of her, she calms down, which makes everyone less suspicious.  Also, she is constantly claiming to be town.  I don't see anyone else making that statement as much as she is.


----------



## manifold

I've seen enough.

*Vote: MeBelle60*


----------



## strollingbones

i got nothing


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,932
> User Name	Posts
> 
> *Wolfsister77	292
> strollingbones	212
> Mertex	        209
> R.D.	                149
> AyeCantSeeYou	117
> Shaitra	        105
> dblack	         76
> manifold	         68
> RosieS	         61
> MeBelle60	         47
> Luissa	         39*
> 
> _^^Players left^^_
> ~~~~
> Avatar4321	237
> sameech	98
> Grandma	83
> Ropey	69
> Wake	        61
> CaféAuLait	  7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think I talk too much. Others do too. I really don't know how else you play the game. Especially when you are new and figuring it out. How else do you get clues, share input, ask and answer questions, and vote for people. I can easily shut up and move on to something else besides this game. Just vote for me and get 5 other people to go along. Or if you are scum, kill me off overnight. Problem solved.
> 
> My post count should be at 295 now. Just for the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the one that talks too much.....  The way I look at it, Scum isn't going to do much talking because 1) they are afraid of slipping up and saying something that will do them in like Moonglow did in game 1. 2) They find it difficult to communicate as Townie knowing full well they are Scum.
> 
> That's why MeBelle, dblack and even Luissa seem suspicious.
> 
> I guess it could be possible that SB could be Scum and is playing so damn well that she was able to pull that "for Avi - anti Rosie" and make us think she was Townie, but I really don't think she would think like that.  Hope I'm not surprised at the end.
> 
> I had been suspicious of MeBelle from the start and ended up changing my vote.  This time I'm not going to change it...hope I'm right, I'm tired of being wrong.
Click to expand...


*You will regret it.* 



Shaitra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've been re-reading things and I'm going to put a vote in.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're on the same page in believing there is scum to be found among the 4 non-Rosie voters, but why do you suspect Mertex more than MeBelle at this point? In fact, I'd rank them in the following order from most suspicious to least: MeBelle, Luissa, R.D., Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the things I have noticed is Mertex is causing a lot of confusion at different points in the game.  It seems like every time someone gets suspicious of her, she calms down, which makes everyone less suspicious.  Also, she is constantly claiming to be town.  I don't see anyone else making that statement as much as she is.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mebelle should answer for herself for sure and not deflect like last time, *
> 
> if she does that again, then that would seal it for me for voting for her. Mostly she's been defensive.
> 
> The more I ponder this and look over where Grandma was pushing her, the more I think it is a possibility she's guilty. I'd be willing to look elsewhere with enough evidence/convincing.
> 
> I don't think we should let Grandma's death shake our confidence and instead listen to each other and work together and see what we can come up with.
> 
> Scum would love to see us shaken up. Think about it, they lost Rosie right away and lost 2 chances for a NK.
> 
> The odds were in their favor to get one of us sooner or later and with so many PR still alive, the odds were strong they'd get one of them. Let's not let it get us down or they win.
> 
> We'll figure this out. Everyone has to look for clues and give input. You don't have to post all the time, but you do have to participate and make it meaningful if we are to win._* At least the 8 remaining townies do*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]  There you go AGAIN! I have always responded to accusations.
> You, on the other hand, have not responded to my responses.
> Being accused over and over again even after I have responded makes you look suspicious
> 
> What makes you look even more suspicious to me @ this point is the last line in your above post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for you [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MeBelle tops my list for the same reason she tops yours. Outing herself as a protector PR and then going silent has mafia written all over it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going silent?    lame attempt to cover your @ss.
> 
> I am a very busy person irl.
> 
> If you want to hold rl against me, go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with your personal life and it is nothing personal.* You outed yourself as a protector.* Many times you have been asked why or to clarify in some way. Grandma asked you, mani asked you, I asked you, Mertex brought it up, RD brought it up. I can't sit here and ask the same thing over and over. It's not productive. It's like pulling teeth. I don't really know what else to say about that.
> 
> And you didn't ask why that line made you suspicious but if you think I don't answer you, here goes: There are 10 left alive, 2 are scum. So at least the 8 remaining townies have to work together here.
> 
> Being busy may be working against you. Not because busy people shouldn't play but because you are missing things like Grandma being the Jailkeeper and not the bodyguard or missing a question we've asked you many times. I know you are a smart player so this is weird.
Click to expand...


Wow! I keep track of the game in my sigline for everyone's reference. 
I miss a  space and it's held against me.

Way to play!  





Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,932
> User Name	Posts
> 
> *Wolfsister77	292
> strollingbones	212
> Mertex	        209
> R.D.	                149
> AyeCantSeeYou	117
> Shaitra	        105
> dblack	         76
> manifold	         68
> RosieS	         61
> MeBelle60	         47
> Luissa	         39*
> 
> _^^Players left^^_
> ~~~~
> Avatar4321	237
> sameech	98
> Grandma	83
> Ropey	69
> Wake	        61
> CaféAuLait	  7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think I talk too much. Others do too. I really don't know how else you play the game. Especially when you are new and figuring it out. How else do you get clues, share input, ask and answer questions, and vote for people. I can easily shut up and move on to something else besides this game. Just vote for me and get 5 other people to go along. Or if you are scum, kill me off overnight. Problem solved.
> 
> My post count should be at 295 now. Just for the record.
Click to expand...


wtf???

I didn't see you complaining when manifold posted lists.  Nor did I state you talked to much. DON'T put words in my mouth. I could attempt the same tactic as you do, laying false claims or complaining that I DON'T respond when I do respond to your questions.
I also notice you STILL didn't respond to my comment regarding your claim of my lack of response to you.

 Must be your guilty conscience or something working over time.
Double standard or scummy?



manifold said:


> I've seen enough.
> 
> *Vote: MeBelle60*







I called it...

You and [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] are the two remaining scum.


----------



## MeBelle

I would have added more to my above post, but got the "this webpage could not be found"....wth??


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Post # 296
> 
> Town: In order of strongest town vibe to least strongest-Shaitra, Bones, Manifold, ACSY
> 
> Possible Scum: In order of most to least suspicious-mebelle60, Luissa, RD, Mertex, dblack
> 
> I've given my vote. I've given my input for the Day 4.
> 
> @ me if you need anything further from me and I'll come back.
> 
> Have fun!!



 [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

Respond to my post two posts up.
Please.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me. Going with someone who did not vote for Rosie gives a higher chance of finding scum.
> 
> Of the 5 these 3 plus I'd be willing to add Luissa. To be honest, she's doing nothing.
> 
> Either of these 4 is fine by me. mebelle can explain herself but what bugs me about her is her lack of cooperation. She isn't reading or listening to the posts, starting with the pseudo voting and going to the Avi hammer vote *and going to reveal right after we said not to.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Going to the reveal right after we said not to."
> 
> What does that even mean?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means,_ *we agree'd that PR roles would not reveal themselves except under certain circumstances which were outlined in the posts.*_ You did anyway. I'm not sure why you are going your own way on so many things and not cooperating with town. *You saw Grandma's question to you and instead of answering you told her she didn't @ *you right. Are you going to tell us what you know or not? If not, then that is one more strike against your cooperation.
Click to expand...


I saw Grandma's question by reading through the pages of posts.
And I did respond to her query. Look it up!

Link to where 'we' agreed to what you claim. 
I am part of that 'we' and I sure didn't agree.

 [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]


----------



## manifold

MeBelle60 said:


> I called it...
> 
> You and Wolfsister77 are the two remaining scum.



Just like you called it on your night protection, right doc? 

I know for a fact you're wrong about me, and apart from bones, Wolfsister is giving me the strongest townie vibe here.


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> i got nothing



Then go smoke a bowl or do a few shots or something. Whatever it takes to kick your gut back into gear. We need it now more than ever.

Losing the jailkeeper and a great player like Grandma sucks for sure, but after 3 days and nights we're still only down 3 townies, when it could have been as many as 6. And we lynched the mafia goon on day two. All things considered, we're still in pretty good shape as long as we don't mail it in.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think I talk too much. Others do too. I really don't know how else you play the game. Especially when you are new and figuring it out. How else do you get clues, share input, ask and answer questions, and vote for people. I can easily shut up and move on to something else besides this game. Just vote for me and get 5 other people to go along. Or if you are scum, kill me off overnight. Problem solved.
> 
> My post count should be at 295 now. Just for the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one that talks too much.....  The way I look at it, Scum isn't going to do much talking because 1) they are afraid of slipping up and saying something that will do them in like Moonglow did in game 1. 2) They find it difficult to communicate as Townie knowing full well they are Scum.
> 
> That's why MeBelle, dblack and even Luissa seem suspicious.
> 
> I guess it could be possible that SB could be Scum and is playing so damn well that she was able to pull that "for Avi - anti Rosie" and make us think she was Townie, but I really don't think she would think like that.  Hope I'm not surprised at the end.
> 
> I had been suspicious of MeBelle from the start and ended up changing my vote.  This time I'm not going to change it...hope I'm right, I'm tired of being wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You will regret it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I keep track of the game in my sigline for everyone's reference.
> I miss a  space and it's held against me.
> 
> Way to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think I talk too much. Others do too. I really don't know how else you play the game. Especially when you are new and figuring it out. How else do you get clues, share input, ask and answer questions, and vote for people. I can easily shut up and move on to something else besides this game. Just vote for me and get 5 other people to go along. Or if you are scum, kill me off overnight. Problem solved.
> 
> My post count should be at 295 now. Just for the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf???
> 
> I didn't see you complaining when manifold posted lists.  Nor did I state you talked to much. DON'T put words in my mouth. I could attempt the same tactic as you do, laying false claims or complaining that I DON'T respond when I do respond to your questions.
> I also notice you STILL didn't respond to my comment regarding your claim of my lack of response to you.
> 
> Must be your guilty conscience or something working over time.
> Double standard or scummy?
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen enough.
> 
> *Vote: MeBelle60*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it...
> 
> You and [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] are the two remaining scum.
Click to expand...




Mani and I are scum, right. Which one of us is the Godfather? What do you want me to respond to? First, your Jailkeep error was no big deal. I was just letting you know and it has nothing to do with my decision to vote for you. 

Nope, I did not complain about mani's lists but YOU specifically @ me to let me know when my post count surpassed Avi's and that seems to be a big issue with you when people post a lot. You mentioned it to me and Avi so I'm explaining why I do it. See? Answering you mebelle just like I answered your post last night about the 8 remaining townies comment. I responded to your lack of responding to me and everything else you said last night. It's there. 

If you are a PR, explain yourself and why you outed yourself. If we are wrong, then I guess  that you are responsible also for us voting for you by not addressing this issue when asked numerous times.

If you think I am scum or am scum partnering with mani, all you have to do is vote for me and get 5 other votes. It really is that simple.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Going to the reveal right after we said not to."
> 
> What does that even mean?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means,_ *we agree'd that PR roles would not reveal themselves except under certain circumstances which were outlined in the posts.*_ You did anyway. I'm not sure why you are going your own way on so many things and not cooperating with town. *You saw Grandma's question to you and instead of answering you told her she didn't @ *you right. Are you going to tell us what you know or not? If not, then that is one more strike against your cooperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw Grandma's question by reading through the pages of posts.
> And I did respond to her query. Look it up!
> 
> Link to where 'we' agreed to what you claim.
> I am part of that 'we' and I sure didn't agree.
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Does it not make sense to you not to tell us you are the doc out of the gate? I'm surprised scum didn't kill you right out for that. They are either ignoring you and think we are going to do it for them which means they let you protect someone else which is weird or you are in fact scum, and lied about your status, and that is why you are still alive. Yes, you are responding and playing more now and that's great but my biggest suspicions about you is the fact that you outed yourself for no reason, were evasive in follow up questions about it-for example all you told Grandma was that she didn't add the 60 when @ you, that you are still alive, and that Grandma is gone who voted for you and wanted you gone. 

See? Responding to everything. Just like you asked. 

BTW-the rest of you don't have to mention me, I got 3 from mebelle this morning but I asked for it from her so I'm not complaining. Just sayin'


----------



## dblack

In NY and working all day, will be mostly offline. I should be on this evening slinging mad accusations and stirring up shit.


----------



## Shaitra

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post # 296
> 
> Town: In order of strongest town vibe to least strongest-Shaitra, Bones, Manifold, ACSY
> 
> Possible Scum: In order of most to least suspicious-mebelle60, Luissa, RD, Mertex, dblack
> 
> I've given my vote. I've given my input for the Day 4.
> 
> @ me if you need anything further from me and I'll come back.
> 
> Have fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Respond to my post two posts up.
> Please.
Click to expand...


Mebelle, which post are you refering to?  Post #296 is from day one and was not posted by Wolfsister.  Why not just quote your post for her to respond to?


----------



## strollingbones

i have pondered this.....sam was a prick but i still was sure he was mafia

he didnt fight to live....which is still how you win the game.....

but that is a body done gone....i just dont get the feeling from ma that she is mafia


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, and want to approach this 'delicately', but we should probably look through sameech's posts carefully. I still think that, despite his diplomatic failures, he was a skilled player and we should pay attention to his advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, he was targeting me, and that's not very clever, because I'm Townie all the way.  Pick me and you'll just be doing Scum (which you might very well be part of) a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe. Maybe not. Frankly, everyone who piled on Sameech has some suspicion to bear, because -
> 
> A) the Scum new he was town, and ...
> *B) they knew he was good at the game.*
> 
> I'm even looking closely at who was working the hardest to provoke him.
Click to expand...


 How good was the guy who hung himself?

Grandma piled on, she was not scum. 

You didn't vote at all and Mani stuck with Mebelle (and still is).  I'm very interested to read your slinging since you now decide only Mani is above suspicion with 2 scum out of 10


----------



## strollingbones

dont you dont have to waste your time looking for who went after him hardest..that would be me....i thought ropey was scum and then he was replaced with sam who just kept telling us how to play but instead of giving us clear cut strategies he just gave us conflicting scenarios

so now what..i just dont think we should jump on the mabelle lynching wagon ....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Mertex*

Since early in the game, it's seemed to me that Mertex and Rosie were working together. There's just something in the way Mertex responds to things that makes me think she's hiding something. Part of it is her way of throwing confusion into her posts, defensiveness that seems 'off the wall', telling me more than once that I'd be next, making a point lately of letting everyone know in many of her posts that she is town (as though she has to hold up a neon sign to prove it - which most townies don't need to do), etc.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Looks like we might have a Mertex/mebelle split.

Kind of like the Avi/Rosie split Day 1.

Not a good scenario for town.


----------



## strollingbones

what is the vote count and who is voting how?

i will admit i am leaning toward mertex but still just not ready to vote


----------



## strollingbones

and i am always suspicious of mani....he does math


----------



## Wolfsister77

I doubt anyone will convince me to switch to mani this round. His posts have all been informative and helpful and read very townie to me. As scum, I don't know why he'd want to be as helpful as he is being. 

I'd rather switch to Luissa who is not saying enough to get a good read on. I feel like she is slipping under the radar.

I could be convinced to join the Mertex bandwagon with enough reasoning behind it that makes sense. Again, she's a contributing player. Going into another day with players who don't say much really isn't going to progress the game. IMO


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> ...i just dont get the feeling from ma that she is mafia



Is it as strong as the feeling you had about Avatar?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> *VOTE:MeBelle60*





Wolfsister77 said:


> .
> 
> *Vote : mebelle60*





Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Mertex*





manifold said:


> *Vote: MeBelle60*





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Mertex*





strollingbones said:


> what is the vote count and who is voting how?
> 
> i will admit i am leaning toward mertex but still just not ready to vote



Unofficial Vote Count 

MeBelle60: Mertex, Wolfsister77, manifold

Mertex: Shaitra, AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> How good was the guy who hung himself?



I get where you're coming from, but prior to his really bizarre meltdown, sameech seemed like a well seasoned pro at this. Which is precisely why in my reads list I said I was suspicious of him even though I was picking up mostly a townie vibe. Now that we know he was a townie, it just makes his flameout even more strange to me. It's as if he sabotaged the town on purpose, which is a total dick move. Pardon my french, but given the way his lynching went down, not only did we lose a townie, but we didn't learn fuck all from it, and that's the part the ticks me off the most.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> *VOTE:MeBelle60*





Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote : mebelle60*





Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Mertex*





manifold said:


> *Vote: MeBelle60*





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Mertex*



This is very unofficial but here is where I think we are for now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Crap, sorry Aye. Didn't see your post before I put my redundant one up. There goes my post count.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.1​**&#8220;When you're at the end of your rope, tie a knot and hold on.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (5):* _dblack&#9794;, strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_

*MeBelle60 (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
*Mertex (2):* _Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_




*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.

3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4​


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> 
> Total Posts: 1,932
> 
> User NamePosts
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfsister77292
> 
> strollingbones212
> 
> Mertex        209
> 
> R.D.                149
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou117
> 
> Shaitra        105
> 
> dblack         76
> 
> manifold         68
> 
> RosieS         61
> 
> MeBelle60         47
> 
> Luissa         39*
> 
> 
> 
> _^^Players left^^_
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> Avatar4321237
> 
> sameech98
> 
> Grandma83
> 
> Ropey69
> 
> Wake        61
> 
> CaféAuLait  7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think I talk too much. Others do too. I really don't know how else you play the game. Especially when you are new and figuring it out. How else do you get clues, share input, ask and answer questions, and vote for people. I can easily shut up and move on to something else besides this game. Just vote for me and get 5 other people to go along. Or if you are scum, kill me off overnight. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> My post count should be at 295 now. Just for the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one that talks too much.....  The way I look at it, Scum isn't going to do much talking because 1) they are afraid of slipping up and saying something that will do them in like Moonglow did in game 1. 2) They find it difficult to communicate as Townie knowing full well they are Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why MeBelle, dblack and even Luissa seem suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it could be possible that SB could be Scum and is playing so damn well that she was able to pull that "for Avi - anti Rosie" and make us think she was Townie, but I really don't think she would think like that.  Hope I'm not surprised at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> I had been suspicious of MeBelle from the start and ended up changing my vote.  This time I'm not going to change it...hope I'm right, I'm tired of being wrong.
Click to expand...



Or I was just working? Lol


----------



## strollingbones

manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...i just dont get the feeling from ma that she is mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it as strong as the feeling you had about Avatar?
Click to expand...


i never voted for avatar in this game.....now did i ?


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...i just dont get the feeling from ma that she is mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it as strong as the feeling you had about Avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never voted for avatar in this game.....now did i ?
Click to expand...


no, in fact you were pretty adamant from the start that he was town... and you were right.

That's why I'm asking you now if your feeling that MeBelle is town is as strong as your feeling about Avatar on day 1.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's an idea. mabelle says she'd the doc. If she's lying the real doc can come forward and say so. Yes, this outs the doc but it also outs a scum if mebelle is lying and we can feel much better about lynching her. Chances are high she will blocked at night from now on if she is the doc anyway as long as the roleblocker is alive so does it really matter at this point? This may be why she is still alive if she is the doc. And this is really a good example of NOT outing this role EVER in the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, with the above plan, the bodyguard can protect the doc one night, more effectively using this role.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> Here's an idea. mabelle says she'd the doc. If she's lying the real doc can come forward and say so. Yes, this outs the doc but it also outs a scum if mebelle is lying and we can feel much better about lynching her. Chances are high she will blocked at night from now on if she is the doc anyway as long as the roleblocker is alive so does it really matter at this point? This may be why she is still alive if she is the doc. And this is really a good example of NOT outing this role EVER in the game.



I could live with that.

But if MeBelle really is the doc, then I want to know who she protected so far. We already lost the jailkeeper without getting any intel, I don't want repeat that with the doctor.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yep, she should tell us that since the jailkeep can't. I really think this bold move is a good way to figure out who to lynch next without taking another stab in the dark.

The bodyguard is still there. They can protect the doc without revealing who they are after the roleblocker is gone. 

Otherwise, the doc will be roleblocked nightly I would imagine if the scum are smart.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Here's an idea. mabelle says she'd the doc. If she's lying the real doc can come forward and say so.


Why not just ask Mebelle for proof?


> Chances are high she will blocked at night from now on if she is the doc anyway as long as the roleblocker is alive so does it really matter at this point?


Why blocked and not lynched? 


> This may be why she is still alive if she is the doc. And this is really a good example of NOT outing this role EVER in the game.


 You just advocated outing the Doc to challenge Mebelle, who you don't believe



			
				Wolfsister77 said:
			
		

> Also, with the above plan, the bodyguard can protect the doc one night, more effectively using this role.


Then that PR townie is dead.  


Where is any of this a  win for town?


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea. mabelle says she'd the doc. If she's lying the real doc can come forward and say so. Yes, this outs the doc but it also outs a scum if mebelle is lying and we can feel much better about lynching her. Chances are high she will blocked at night from now on if she is the doc anyway as long as the roleblocker is alive so does it really matter at this point? This may be why she is still alive if she is the doc. And this is really a good example of NOT outing this role EVER in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could live with that.
> 
> But if MeBelle really is the doc, then I want to know who she protected so far. We already lost the jailkeeper without getting any intel, I don't want repeat that with the doctor.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, the more I wrestle with it the more conflicted I am about that plan.
If MeBelle isnt the doctor, then what is the motivation for the real doctor to reveal themselves right now? If this game comes down to say 3 townies vs. 1 mafia, having the doctor still in the mix and unknown can make the difference. On the other hand if MeBelle is the doctor, she already screwed the pooch by tipping her hand and we cant unring that bell so to speak.


----------



## Wolfsister77

mebelle already foolishly outed herself or is a lying scum. So if we kill her or if scum does, we gain nothing. At least with the above plan, we have a chance of catching another scum or not mislynching the doc. 

And I have asked her over and over and over to tell us what she knows about who she protected and she has not done it which is a big reason why I have voted for her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I also think she is still alive because she is either scum or being roleblocked at night since she told scum who she is so they can neutralize her and kill someone else.

That is, if the scum are smart.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> I also think she is still alive because she is either scum or being roleblocked at night since she told scum who she is so they can neutralize her and kill someone else.
> 
> That is, if the scum are smart.



Or maybe they targeted someone they figured she wouldn't protect (i.e. Grandma) and instead role blocked who they think is the cop.


----------



## manifold

I really wish MeBelle would get her ass in here and say something.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think she is still alive because she is either scum or being roleblocked at night since she told scum who she is so they can neutralize her and kill someone else.
> 
> That is, if the scum are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they targeted someone they figured she wouldn't protect (i.e. Grandma) and instead role blocked who they think is the cop.
Click to expand...


It certainly is possible but unless they know who the cop is, that's wasting a roleblock and leaving the doc alive to protect a potential kill. And I don't know why they would assume Grandman wouldn't be protected.

They would be silly not to roleblock mebelle unless she is lying to us. 

Anyway, that's why I'm keeping my vote on her even if she is the doc. She kind of screwed us anyway by saying that and because of that, I'm o.k. with lynching her either way unless someone comes along and gives a better prospect with a damn good reason.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think she is still alive because she is either scum or being roleblocked at night since she told scum who she is so they can neutralize her and kill someone else.
> 
> That is, if the scum are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they targeted someone they figured she wouldn't protect (i.e. Grandma) and instead role blocked who they think is the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is possible but unless they know who the cop is, that's wasting a roleblock and leaving the doc alive to protect a potential kill. And I don't know why they would assume Grandman wouldn't be protected.
> 
> They would be silly not to roleblock mebelle unless she is lying to us.
> 
> Anyway, that's why I'm keeping my vote on her even if she is the doc. She kind of screwed us anyway by saying that and because of that, I'm o.k. with lynching her either way unless someone comes along and gives a better prospect with a damn good reason.
Click to expand...


OK, good point. They probably did roleblock MeBelle (if she really isn't scum), and are hoping we do their job for them today by lynching her.

damn it, now I'm thinking maybe we shouldn't lynch her.


----------



## R.D.

Even though sameech royally screwed the pooch, re-reading everything it's clear I only suspected him due to his strong suspicions of Mebelles being innocent.   Since he was in fact VT, his guess was as good as any bodies.   I also only suspected her due to his defense.


His logic was she was going for the NK to save a PR, but she didnt want  the lynch.  What good would that do town? That's why he took the bullet (like a brat, not a man though ), instead of her getting it.  Ironically mafia didn't shoot her.   Are they again waiting for us to do the lynch for them?

I know my track record is horrid, but this was sameech thinking, who many agree was a good player.   


My head hurts


----------



## Wolfsister77

I still think they left her alive because they can roleblock her nightly and basically neutralize her so why bother wasting a kill?  They would probably try to get the potential cop who can damage them more than the doc could. And by telling them who she was, she gave them one less target. IF she is the doc which she refuses to clarify despite being asked many times.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Then again, they could probably decide to use the roleblock and the kill for two potential cop people and hope we lynch the doc today.

This is also a very likely strategy if scum was smart. 

Anybody else have a thought?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ya'll do realize that not every player is online 24/7 don't you? Ya'll also realize that when those of us that do work outside of the home are online, we aren't fretting and analyzing every word someone puts in this thread, don't you?


----------



## manifold

*Unvote*

I need to think about this a bit more, toss back a few suds and sleep on it.

I'd hate to do the scum's job for them and we have plenty of time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ya'll do realize that not every player is online 24/7 don't you? Ya'll also realize that when those of us that do work outside of the home are online, we aren't fretting and analyzing every word someone puts in this thread, don't you?



OK then, I am logging off for who knows how long then.

The smart ass comments do nothing except piss me off.

Figure it out yourselves then. 

See ya.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I wasn't being a smartass. I'm just telling it like it is. 

I'm able to get online at work throughout the day, but not everyone is.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, lets take a different approach for a while.  Has anyone gone back to look at who Grandma suspected?  I'm wondering if that might give us a clue one someone.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> I also think she is still alive because she is either scum or being roleblocked at night since she told scum who she is so they can neutralize her and kill someone else.
> 
> That is, if the scum are smart.



Exactly. My read on MaBelle's self-outing was that it was a desperation move. She felt cornered and threw that out there to save her bacon, without really mulling over the strategic implications. For that reason, and because Mert just talks TOO much , *Vote: Mertex*

-- for now. I need to think it over a bit and might just unvote that if she's at risk of a hammer. But I _did_ promise mad accusations. It sort of frustrating that we really don't have much info yet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> OK, lets take a different approach for a while.  Has anyone gone back to look at who Grandma suspected?  I'm wondering if that might give us a clue one someone.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-123.html#post9221477



Grandma said:


> I'm sure MeBelle's scum, and I'm sure Sameech is scum. I voted for MeBelle, but I can switch to Sameech if need be.



We know Sam wasn't scum, so how can we be sure MeBelle is? I don't see a way of saying with 100% certainty considering the above. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-113.html#post9215845



Grandma said:


> My list:
> 
> *FoS*
> 
> MeBelle
> Mertex
> RD
> Sameech(Ropey)
> 
> *Town*
> AyeCantSeeYou
> Dblack
> Luissa(CafeAuLait)
> Manifold
> Shaitra
> Wolfsister77
> me
> 
> If MeBelle doesn't tell us how she saved the town, I'm voting for her.



She had 4 for FOS as shown above. Again, we all know Sam wasn't scum. It's possible she  had time to get info on the other 3, but we can't get more from her on that.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, lets take a different approach for a while.  Has anyone gone back to look at who Grandma suspected?  I'm wondering if that might give us a clue one someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-123.html#post9221477
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure MeBelle's scum, and I'm sure Sameech is scum. I voted for MeBelle, but I can switch to Sameech if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know Sam wasn't scum, so how can we be sure MeBelle is? I don't see a way of saying with 100% certainty considering the above.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-113.html#post9215845
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My list:
> 
> *FoS*
> 
> MeBelle
> Mertex
> RD
> Sameech(Ropey)
> 
> *Town*
> AyeCantSeeYou
> Dblack
> Luissa(CafeAuLait)
> Manifold
> Shaitra
> Wolfsister77
> me
> 
> If MeBelle doesn't tell us how she saved the town, I'm voting for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had 4 for FOS as shown above. Again, we all know Sam wasn't scum. It's possible she  had time to get info on the other 3, but we can't get more from her on that.
Click to expand...


She wasn't the cop.  What info could she have?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Something else to look at: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-36.html#post9142650



RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we playing or eating?
> 
> Hope the mafia doesn't poison the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you complain I do not have a role and am not playing it.
> 
> Then when I play my role and people like it, you complain that I am playing the role and not the game.
> 
> Which makes you a hypocritical liar.
> 
> By your own protestations, liar are Scum.
> 
> Therefore,  your lies catch you out and Mertex has been telling us the truth about you all game long.
> 
> So in honor of Mertex's truth and your made up BS lies, I
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Now as to the other Scum, Bones caught herself out by writing "we".
> 
> For the third, I would like more assurances from.Manifold that he isn't Scum.
> 
> I temporarily am putting Aye in the third slot, for Scum, *depending upon what Mani has to say*.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I'll be looking up stuff Mani has said soon, and keeping a closer eye on him. The part above I bolded has me wondering about him now. 

As a side note, she's playing up to what Mertex had been saying to that point. Could be another way to look at Mertex as being scum. Both seemed to be working together.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> She wasn't the cop.  What info could she have?



That's what I'm wondering. Who did she jail? Remember, we had 2 nights where townies didn't get knocked off by scum. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...a-game-2-enter-the-godfather.html#post9113315

_During the Night, you may jailkeep a player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will simultaneously roleblock and protect that player from one kill attempt._

It's possible scum could have been jailed and their kill be diverted. 

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
If the jailkeeper had scum in jail, would it stop a hit on town or not?


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Something else to look at: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-36.html#post9142650
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we playing or eating?
> 
> Hope the mafia doesn't poison the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you complain I do not have a role and am not playing it.
> 
> Then when I play my role and people like it, you complain that I am playing the role and not the game.
> 
> Which makes you a hypocritical liar.
> 
> By your own protestations, liar are Scum.
> 
> Therefore,  your lies catch you out and Mertex has been telling us the truth about you all game long.
> 
> So in honor of Mertex's truth and your made up BS lies, I
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Now as to the other Scum, Bones caught herself out by writing "we".
> 
> For the third, I would like more assurances from.Manifold that he isn't Scum.
> 
> I temporarily am putting Aye in the third slot, for Scum, *dependingi upon what Mani has to say*.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be looking up stuff Mani has said soon, and keeping a closer eye on him. The part above I bolded has me wondering about him now.
> 
> As a side note, she's playing up to what Mertex had been saying to that point. Could be another way to look at Mertex as being scum. Both seemed to be working together.
Click to expand...


Rosie pointing to mani, Mertex makes them look town.  No ?

She did out you though.   But I have no doubt you're not the role blocker.   

So why trust anything Rosie said?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm going to unvote mebelle. It is really unfortunate that she outed herself but I think the last 2 scum, if they are smart, with so many of us suspicious of her and because they can neutralize her with a roleblock, probably left her on purpose. They may even have killed Grandma in part to further lead us to suspect mebelle. I really, really hate the thought of us doing the scum's job and killing the doc. I don't see how that helps town in the least.  

*Unvote*


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra voted for me because she thinks that because I've said I'm Town too many times that has made me suspicious, and I can see where she would think that, but dblack coming in and voting right behind her for me, just raises my suspicions on dblack.

He's trying to protect MeBelle without making himself a target so he is just going to piggyback on Shaitra's vote and probably try to convince you all that I'm Scum, and once again draw the votes away from MeBelle.

Neither one has said much.  MeBelle made a declaration and has not come forth with proof, so, whoever you all vote for, I'm sticking with MeBelle. 

dblack voted for Avatar, then switched to no vote, and toward the end came back and voted for Avatar.  The fact that he and Mebelle both voted for someone, then went "no vote" for the longest time, coming in at the end and securing a Townie lynch makes them suspicious in my opinion.  MeBelle was the hammer vote on Avatar.

*Vote:MeBelle*


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> If the jailkeeper had scum in jail, would it stop a hit on town or not?



Bump


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> If the jailkeeper had scum in jail, would it stop a hit on town or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
Click to expand...


They way I read it, the scum have to select someone to do a hit - and I'd think jailing them would prevent their attack.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> If the jailkeeper had scum in jail, would it stop a hit on town or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
Click to expand...



Yep, it certainly would, that's probably one of the reasons we escaped killings the first two nights.  With Rosie gone, there is only one person doing the killing, as the GF doesn't do it, and obviously, Grandma might have jailed the wrong person which allowed for the goon to kill her.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> If the jailkeeper had scum in jail, would it stop a hit on town or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it certainly would, that's probably one of the reasons we escaped killings the first two nights.  With Rosie gone, there is only one person doing the killing, as the GF doesn't do it, and obviously, Grandma might have jailed the wrong person which allowed for the goon to kill her.
Click to expand...


That's not how I read it.

All 3 mafia get..."As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night ..." 

The role blocker..."may both roleblock and kill during the same Night."


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it certainly would, that's probably one of the reasons we escaped killings the first two nights.  With Rosie gone, there is only one person doing the killing, as the GF doesn't do it, and obviously, Grandma might have jailed the wrong person which allowed for the goon to kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how I read it.
> 
> All 3 mafia get..."As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night ..."
> 
> The role blocker..."may both roleblock and kill during the same Night."
Click to expand...


Really? Got a link? That's not how I read it. I thought the whole idea of picking someone to do the hit was that they couldn't do anything else. [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]??


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it certainly would, that's probably one of the reasons we escaped killings the first two nights.  With Rosie gone, there is only one person doing the killing, as the GF doesn't do it, and obviously, Grandma might have jailed the wrong person which allowed for the goon to kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how I read it.
> 
> All 3 mafia get..."As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night ..."
> 
> The role blocker..."may both roleblock and kill during the same Night."
Click to expand...


According to the instruction, the Godfather doesn't do the dirty work....meaning he lets the Goons do the killing.

"Mafia Godfather"  - The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always give a result of "innocent".  *You send your minions to do your dirty work."*

Maybe when there is only the GF left, he might, that wasn't clear.


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it certainly would, that's probably one of the reasons we escaped killings the first two nights.  With Rosie gone, there is only one person doing the killing, as the GF doesn't do it, and obviously, Grandma might have jailed the wrong person which allowed for the goon to kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how I read it.
> 
> All 3 mafia get..."As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night ..."
> 
> The role blocker..."may both roleblock and kill during the same Night."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the instruction, the Godfather doesn't do the dirty work....meaning he lets the Goons do the killing.
> 
> "Mafia Godfather"  - The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always give a result of "innocent".  *You send your minions to do your dirty work."*
> 
> Maybe when there is only the GF left, he might, that wasn't clear.
Click to expand...


It's fairly important that we get clarity on that....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

dblack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how I read it.
> 
> All 3 mafia get..."As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night ..."
> 
> The role blocker..."may both roleblock and kill during the same Night."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the instruction, the Godfather doesn't do the dirty work....meaning he lets the Goons do the killing.
> 
> "Mafia Godfather"  - The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always give a result of "innocent".  *You send your minions to do your dirty work."*
> 
> Maybe when there is only the GF left, he might, that wasn't clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fairly important that we get clarity on that....
Click to expand...


That's why I asked.


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how I read it.
> 
> All 3 mafia get..."As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night ..."
> 
> The role blocker..."may both roleblock and kill during the same Night."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the instruction, the Godfather doesn't do the dirty work....meaning he lets the Goons do the killing.
> 
> "Mafia Godfather"  - The Mafia Godfather, when investigated by the Town Cop, will always give a result of "innocent".  *You send your minions to do your dirty work."*
> 
> Maybe when there is only the GF left, he might, that wasn't clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fairly important that we get clarity on that....
Click to expand...


I agree we need to get the straight scoop.  I know last game we could choose who did the killing.  But I'm not sure what the GF can or can't do.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Something else to look at: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-36.html#post9142650
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we playing or eating?
> 
> Hope the mafia doesn't poison the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you complain I do not have a role and am not playing it.
> 
> Then when I play my role and people like it, you complain that I am playing the role and not the game.
> 
> Which makes you a hypocritical liar.
> 
> By your own protestations, liar are Scum.
> 
> Therefore,  your lies catch you out and Mertex has been telling us the truth about you all game long.
> 
> So in honor of Mertex's truth and your made up BS lies, I
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Now as to the other Scum, Bones caught herself out by writing "we".
> 
> For the third, I would like more assurances from.Manifold that he isn't Scum.
> 
> I temporarily am putting Aye in the third slot, for Scum, *depending upon what Mani has to say*.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be looking up stuff Mani has said soon, *and keeping a closer eye on him.* The part above I bolded has me wondering about him now.
> 
> As a side note, she's playing up to what Mertex had been saying to that point. Could be another way to look at Mertex as being scum. Both seemed to be working together.
Click to expand...


Are you serious?  Rosie was Scum, she would have known that Mani was not Scum and would not do her partner like that.....geeez!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else to look at: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-36.html#post9142650
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> First you complain I do not have a role and am not playing it.
> 
> Then when I play my role and people like it, you complain that I am playing the role and not the game.
> 
> Which makes you a hypocritical liar.
> 
> By your own protestations, liar are Scum.
> 
> Therefore,  your lies catch you out and Mertex has been telling us the truth about you all game long.
> 
> So in honor of Mertex's truth and your made up BS lies, I
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Now as to the other Scum, Bones caught herself out by writing "we".
> 
> For the third, I would like more assurances from.Manifold that he isn't Scum.
> 
> I temporarily am putting Aye in the third slot, for Scum, *depending upon what Mani has to say*.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be looking up stuff Mani has said soon, *and keeping a closer eye on him.* The part above I bolded has me wondering about him now.
> 
> As a side note, she's playing up to what Mertex had been saying to that point. Could be another way to look at Mertex as being scum. Both seemed to be working together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  Rosie was Scum, she would have known that Mani was not Scum and would not do her partner like that.....geeez!
Click to expand...


Actually, I can see someone doing that. At that point, we did not know she was scum. She was trying to fit in as town.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else to look at: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-36.html#post9142650
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be looking up stuff Mani has said soon, *and keeping a closer eye on him.* The part above I bolded has me wondering about him now.
> 
> As a side note, she's playing up to what Mertex had been saying to that point. Could be another way to look at Mertex as being scum. Both seemed to be working together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  Rosie was Scum, she would have known that Mani was not Scum and would not do her partner like that.....geeez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can see someone doing that. At that point, we did not know she was scum. She was trying to fit in as town.
Click to expand...



We didn't, but she did, so she was trying to fit in as town, so why would you think Mani would be scum or need to keep an eye on him?  If anything, that comment, knowing now that she was Scum would clear Mani, in my opinion.


----------



## R.D.

Oy


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it...
> 
> *You and Wolfsister77 are the two remaining scum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you called it on your night protection, right doc?
> 
> *I know for a fact you're wrong about me, and apart from bones, Wolfsister is giving me the strongest townie vibe here.*
Click to expand...



Vibe... 

Fishing there, carpart...  

'Lay' out 'proof' to your claim.  
 [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]    [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means,_ *we agree'd that PR roles would not reveal themselves except under certain circumstances which were outlined in the posts.*_ You did anyway. I'm not sure why you are going your own way on so many things and not cooperating with town. *You saw Grandma's question to you and instead of answering you told her she didn't @ *you right. Are you going to tell us what you know or not? If not, then that is one more strike against your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Grandma's question by reading through the pages of posts.
> And I did respond to her query. Look it up!
> 
> Link to where 'we' agreed to what you claim.
> I am part of that 'we' and I sure didn't agree.
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Does it not make sense to you not to tell us *you are the doc out of the gate? I'm surprised scum didn't kill you right out for that. They are either ignoring you and think we are going to do it for them which means they let you protect someone else which is weird or you are in fact scum, and lied about your status, and that is why you are still alive. Yes, you are responding and playing more now and that's great but my biggest suspicions about you is the fact that you outed yourself for no reason, were evasive in follow up questions about it-for example all you told Grandma was that she didn't add the 60 when @ you, that you are still alive, and that Grandma is gone who voted for you and wanted you gone.
> 
> See? Responding to everything. Just like you asked.
> 
> BTW*-the rest of you don't have to mention me,* I got 3 from mebelle this morning but I asked for it from her so I'm not complaining. Just sayin'
Click to expand...

*Does it not make sense to you not to tell us *

A double negative means what???

You should have checked have  quote feature then.


I agree with  your statement in bold.
There is no need to @ you or @ manifold.  Both of you are scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it...
> 
> *You and Wolfsister77 are the two remaining scum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you called it on your night protection, right doc?
> 
> *I know for a fact you're wrong about me, and apart from bones, Wolfsister is giving me the strongest townie vibe here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vibe...
> 
> Fishing there, carpart...
> 
> 'Lay' out 'proof' to your claim.
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]    [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


What claim? What proof?


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Grandma's question by reading through the pages of posts.
> And I did respond to her query. Look it up!
> 
> Link to where 'we' agreed to what you claim.
> I am part of that 'we' and I sure didn't agree.
> 
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does it not make sense to you not to tell us *you are the doc out of the gate? I'm surprised scum didn't kill you right out for that. They are either ignoring you and think we are going to do it for them which means they let you protect someone else which is weird or you are in fact scum, and lied about your status, and that is why you are still alive. Yes, you are responding and playing more now and that's great but my biggest suspicions about you is the fact that you outed yourself for no reason, were evasive in follow up questions about it-for example all you told Grandma was that she didn't add the 60 when @ you, that you are still alive, and that Grandma is gone who voted for you and wanted you gone.
> 
> See? Responding to everything. Just like you asked.
> 
> BTW*-the rest of you don't have to mention me,* I got 3 from mebelle this morning but I asked for it from her so I'm not complaining. Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Does it not make sense to you not to tell us *
> 
> A double negative means what???
> 
> You should have checked have checked your quote featurethen.
> 
> 
> I agree with  your statement in bold.
> There is no need to @ you or @ manifold.  Both of you are scum.
Click to expand...


And your reasons for that assumption are?


----------



## MeBelle

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Grandma's question by reading through the pages of posts.
> And I did respond to her query. Look it up!
> 
> *Link to where 'we' agreed to what you claim.
> I am part of that 'we' and I sure didn't agree.
> *
> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does it not make sense to you not to tell us *you are the doc out of the gate? I'm surprised scum didn't kill you right out for that. They are either ignoring you and think we are going to do it for them which means they let you protect someone else which is weird or you are in fact scum, and lied about your status, and that is why you are still alive. Yes, you are responding and playing more now and that's great but my biggest suspicions about you is the fact that you outed yourself for no reason, were evasive in follow up questions about it-for example all you told Grandma was that she didn't add the 60 when @ you, that you are still alive, and that Grandma is gone who voted for you and wanted you gone.
> 
> See? Responding to everything. Just like you asked.
> 
> BTW*-the rest of you don't have to mention me,* I got 3 from mebelle this morning but I asked for it from her so I'm not complaining. Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Does it not make sense to you not to tell us *
> 
> A double negative means what???
> 
> You should have checked the quote feature then.
> I agree with  your statement in bold.
> There is no need to @ you or @ manifold.  Both of you are scum.
Click to expand...

1*^^^^this^^^^ in bold and large font not answered.*​


Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you called it on your night protection, right doc?
> 
> *I know for a fact you're wrong about me, and apart from bones, Wolfsister is giving me the strongest townie vibe here.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vibe...
> 
> Fishing there, carpart...
> 
> *'Lay' out 'proof' to your claim. *
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]    [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What claim? What proof?
Click to expand...


2 *^^^^this^^^^ in bold and large font not answered.*​


Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does it not make sense to you not to tell us *you are the doc out of the gate? I'm surprised scum didn't kill you right out for that. They are either ignoring you and think we are going to do it for them which means they let you protect someone else which is weird or you are in fact scum, and lied about your status, and that is why you are still alive. Yes, you are responding and playing more now and that's great but my biggest suspicions about you is the fact that you outed yourself for no reason, were evasive in follow up questions about it-for example all you told Grandma was that she didn't add the 60 when @ you, that you are still alive, and that Grandma is gone who voted for you and wanted you gone.
> 
> See? Responding to everything. Just like you asked.
> 
> BTW*-the rest of you don't have to mention me,* I got 3 from mebelle this morning but I asked for it from her so I'm not complaining. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> *Does it not make sense to you not to tell us *
> 
> A double negative means what???
> 
> You should have checked  your quote feature then.
> 
> I agree with  your statement in bold.
> There is no need to @ you or @ manifold.  Both of you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your reasons for that assumption are?
Click to expand...


*It's not an assumption. All you need to do is look up ^^^ 
both your and mani's claims went un answered ONE MORE TIME!!*


----------



## Shaitra

I read Manifold as solid town.  His posts have been insightful and he hasn't tried to rush anyone to a lynch.  Wolfsister has came across as town too.


----------



## strollingbones

i think aye and ma are solid townie.....perhaps mani and wolf.....wolf talks a lot and is always in a wee bit of a conflict....


----------



## manifold

[MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION],

[youtube]5hfYJsQAhl0[/youtube]

/jk 

But seriously, I have no idea what you're getting at.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have no clue what she's getting at either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If you guys are thinking about going with mebelle and picking between myself and mani, I would go for me. I have a suspicion mani is a PR. I am not certain of course, but I think he might be. 

Personally, I have about had it with THIS particular game and it would not hurt the game at all if you killed me off.

Use the excuse I'm in conflict. Use the excuse I talk too much. I won't throw the game like sameech or vote myself, but I would probably be better off not playing any more and I'll tell you why.

To me it is extremely difficult to move forward if people won't contribute. Does that mean you have to live here or not have a life? Of course not. But the way for town to win is to have productive conversations and yep, I am getting sick of people not saying enough. It was very frustrating yesterday for me to put some effort into the game and to have someone come along and make some comment about people not being here 24/7 and when they are here, they aren't going to be paying attention much to what is said here anyway. It was basically like, why are you bothering?

So go ahead and vote me out. It won't hurt anything and I am not quitting the mafia games but I just don't want to play THIS one any more.

Sorry folks, I'm just being honest here. 

Thanks


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-Any of these 3 probably have at least one scum member among them-Luissa, Mertex, and RD.

I'm fairly certain scum will be found among these 3. 

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## R.D.

Funny thing Wolf, you've always been on my radar.  Yesterday mani and db were off, too. 

I do understand completely how you feel, in fact I agree.  I've said it already, the days are too darn long.  It makes the pace way too slow.  And Wake, no offense but if you - of all people slow down the game, it's a bummer


----------



## manifold

I'm with you guys on that one. Like I said before, this game really tests the limits of my patience and attention span. As it stands right now, this game could realistically go on for another 5-6 weeks. I'm not sure I have it in me. I'm pouring my heart and soul into trying to figure out who is mafia to the point that I'm actually losing sleep over it. In all my years of dick'n around on message boards I can tell that has NEVER happened before. Ideally for me, days would be from Monday to noon on Thursday, nights would be from noon Thursday until 5pm Friday and we'd all take the weekend off. I have no problem stealing time from my employer to be here, but I definitely don't steal time from my family for this shit. No offense.


----------



## R.D.

Ok then...

*vote:Wolf*

She says she wants out, she did want to have the doc out him/herself which just was wrong to me


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yep, I have a job and a family also and I agree that this game can become a bit of obsession. About the only other thing I can think of that I obsess over otherwise is Caffeine. 

I didn't post a lot here at USMB before the game or a lot at other places very much before I joined here. I like this board and like being a member but when the game is going on, I really concentrate on it. It's like figuring out a puzzle or a mystery that I want to solve. 

The real games can go on for months and have thousands of posts but they can also end much more quickly than this one IF people contribute. 

So we have to find a way to shorten it ourselves by coming here and giving meaningful input. Once we come to a consensus ourselves, we can end the day right there.

But if people like Luissa don't play, I see that being more detrimental than the long days. I can't read her at all and frankly, I feel we could learn more from her death than keeping her alive. If you can't figure it out, and you say nothing, none of the rest of us can either. So give your thoughts and we can vote someone out much quicker as long as everyone gives meaningful input and we can agree with it. Others input helps me figure it out also.

So of course, if you guys want to go with Mertex or anyone else, I will switch my vote to help the game but otherwise, I'm voting for Luissa. She put in a hard vote for Avi immediately, didn't vote for Rosie, Rosie spoke highly of her in fact, and quite frankly, she's not playing. Again, if you want to vote for me, go for it, but until then, I'm going with the non-contributor. She could be scum hiding in the shadows or unhelpful town that slows down the game. After this vote, I don't have much else to say unless someone has a specific thing they want me to address or my vote needs to change. And I meant it when I said you guys can vote me out. There will be not hard feelings at all. Promise.

*Vote : Luissa*


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Ok then...
> 
> *vote:Wolf*
> 
> She says she wants out, she did want to have the doc out him/herself which just was wrong to me



Good choice!!


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then...
> 
> *vote:Wolf*
> 
> She says she wants out, she did want to have the doc out him/herself which just was wrong to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice!!
Click to expand...


Not really, you're low on my list.  But if you're unhappy, I'm here to help


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> Ok then...
> 
> *vote:Wolf*
> 
> She says she wants out, she did want to have the doc out him/herself which just was wrong to me



I don't believe she _really_ wants out of the game. I read that as nothing more than a frustrated townie venting her frustration. I can't in good conscience vote for her when I feel so strongly that she's not mafia.

I'd still rather take my chances with MeBelle. Consider the possibilities...

A) MeBelle is the town doctor: If this is the case, then she f*cked us hard by effectively rendering her power worthless, and for what, to stroke her own ego. That's almost worth a trip to the gallows regardless. And let's not forget it could just as easily be Grandma we have to thank for two nights without a kill.

B) The sameech hypothesis - MeBelle is a vanilla townie and she's trying to divert the NK or mafia role block toward her. If true, that would actually be a pretty shrewd and selfless play on her part. Unfortunately, I just have much too hard a time believing this. My gut just says no eff'n way.

C) MeBelle is mafia and she was attempting to flush out the real PR's and/or provide herself some PR townie "cover" to keep her from the gallows. If this is true and we lynch her today, we pretty much have the game wrapped up. We'd have the numbers to role reveal and triangulate on the last remaining mafia long before s/he can take us all out.


----------



## Luissa

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yep, I have a job and a family also and I agree that this game can become a bit of obsession. About the only other thing I can think of that I obsess over otherwise is Caffeine.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post a lot here at USMB before the game or a lot at other places very much before I joined here. I like this board and like being a member but when the game is going on, I really concentrate on it. It's like figuring out a puzzle or a mystery that I want to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> The real games can go on for months and have thousands of posts but they can also end much more quickly than this one IF people contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> So we have to find a way to shorten it ourselves by coming here and giving meaningful input. Once we come to a consensus ourselves, we can end the day right there.
> 
> 
> 
> But if people like Luissa don't play, I see that being more detrimental than the long days. I can't read her at all and frankly, I feel we could learn more from her death than keeping her alive. If you can't figure it out, and you say nothing, none of the rest of us can either. So give your thoughts and we can vote someone out much quicker as long as everyone gives meaningful input and we can agree with it. Others input helps me figure it out also.
> 
> 
> 
> So of course, if you guys want to go with Mertex or anyone else, I will switch my vote to help the game but otherwise, I'm voting for Luissa. She put in a hard vote for Avi immediately, didn't vote for Rosie, Rosie spoke highly of her in fact, and quite frankly, she's not playing. Again, if you want to vote for me, go for it, but until then, I'm going with the non-contributor. She could be scum hiding in the shadows or unhelpful town that slows down the game. After this vote, I don't have much else to say unless someone has a specific thing they want me to address or my vote needs to change. And I meant it when I said you guys can vote me out. There will be not hard feelings at all. Promise.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote : Luissa*




Of course it could have been Rosie's game plan? 
Especially when you consider I  am not scum. But thanks for my first vote, it makes me feel special.


----------



## Luissa

I am going with my first extinct when entering the game.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] 
Vote= Strollingbones 

She made that intentional slip up, and Wake claimed even mafia was after Rosie. So, those two things have me suspicious of Bones.


----------



## manifold

Luissa said:


> I am going with my first extinct when entering the game.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> Vote= Strollingbones
> 
> She made that intentional slip up, and Wake claimed even mafia was after Rosie. So, those two things have me suspicious of Bones.



^That's just straight up poppycock. No offense.

If bones is mafia then I'm never playing this game again.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> If you guys are thinking about going with mebelle and picking between myself and mani, I would go for me. I have a suspicion mani is a PR. I am not certain of course, but I think he might be.
> 
> Personally, I have about had it with THIS particular game and it would not hurt the game at all if you killed me off.
> 
> Use the excuse I'm in conflict. Use the excuse I talk too much. I won't throw the game like sameech or vote myself, but I would probably be better off not playing any more and I'll tell you why.
> 
> To me it is extremely difficult to move forward if people won't contribute. Does that mean you have to live here or not have a life? Of course not. But the way for town to win is to have productive conversations and yep, I am getting sick of people not saying enough. It was very frustrating yesterday for me to put some effort into the game and to have someone come along and make some comment about people not being here 24/7 and when they are here, they aren't going to be paying attention much to what is said here anyway. It was basically like, why are you bothering?
> 
> So go ahead and vote me out. It won't hurt anything and I am not quitting the mafia games but I just don't want to play THIS one any more.
> 
> Sorry folks, I'm just being honest here.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for raising this, Wolf. I actually like the slower, more deliberate pace off the online game. Especially compared to the live version. But we have to get over this nonsense that people who aren't posting a lot are automatically suspect. I've got a lot of stuff going on right now (I've been offered a choice job in NYC!) and simply can't obsess about this right now. I'm enjoying the game, and I don't want to quit, but three or four check-ins a day is about all I can afford.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> BTW-Any of these 3 probably have at least one scum member among them-Luissa, Mertex, and RD.
> 
> I'm fairly certain scum will be found among these 3.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.




Wow!  As soon as someone points the finger at you, you have a meltdown too.

Yesterday you took your vote off MeBelle and now I'm the one with the most votes....you are arguing with her, complaining that you don't understand what she is trying to say and yet* instead of just voting for MeBelle, you up and decide to quit.* 

After giving us a sermonette about not helping town and not participating, you up and decide not to participate.....that's not the way to play the game......argh......

And, I don't know about R.D. or Luissa, but I'm not Scum.  I can't believe you have it in front of your eyes and your focusing somewhere else.  Perhaps Sameech was right, we're all stupid.

Well, I'm going to say it one more time....MeBelle/dblack are the last two scum....you can take it or leave it.  You can vote for MeBelle or be stoopid and leave the game or not vote and let Scum win yet another day.  What's it going to be?  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]


----------



## manifold

I'm with Mertex.

*Vote: MeBelle60*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW-Any of these 3 probably have at least one scum member among them-Luissa, Mertex, and RD.
> 
> I'm fairly certain scum will be found among these 3.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  As soon as someone points the finger at you, you have a meltdown too.
> 
> Yesterday you took your vote off MeBelle and now I'm the one with the most votes....you are arguing with her, complaining that you don't understand what she is trying to say and yet* instead of just voting for MeBelle, you up and decide to quit.*
> 
> After giving us a sermonette about not helping town and not participating, you up and decide not to participate.....that's not the way to play the game......argh......
> 
> And, I don't know about R.D. or Luissa, but I'm not Scum.  I can't believe you have it in front of your eyes and your focusing somewhere else.  Perhaps Sameech was right, we're all stupid.
> 
> Well, I'm going to say it one more time....MeBelle/dblack are the last two scum....you can take it or leave it.  You can vote for MeBelle or be stoopid and leave the game or not vote and let Scum win yet another day.  What's it going to be?  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
Click to expand...




manifold said:


> I'm with Mertex.
> 
> *Vote: MeBelle60*



*Vote: mebelle60*


----------



## Mertex

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are thinking about going with mebelle and picking between myself and mani, I would go for me. I have a suspicion mani is a PR. I am not certain of course, but I think he might be.
> 
> Personally, I have about had it with THIS particular game and it would not hurt the game at all if you killed me off.
> 
> Use the excuse I'm in conflict. Use the excuse I talk too much. I won't throw the game like sameech or vote myself, but I would probably be better off not playing any more and I'll tell you why.
> 
> To me it is extremely difficult to move forward if people won't contribute. Does that mean you have to live here or not have a life? Of course not. But the way for town to win is to have productive conversations and yep, I am getting sick of people not saying enough. It was very frustrating yesterday for me to put some effort into the game and to have someone come along and make some comment about people not being here 24/7 and when they are here, they aren't going to be paying attention much to what is said here anyway. It was basically like, why are you bothering?
> 
> So go ahead and vote me out. It won't hurt anything and I am not quitting the mafia games but I just don't want to play THIS one any more.
> 
> Sorry folks, I'm just being honest here.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for raising this, Wolf. I actually like the slower, more deliberate pace off the online game. Especially compared to the live version. But we have to get over this nonsense that people who aren't posting a lot are automatically suspect. I've got a lot of stuff going on right now (I've been offered a choice job in NYC!) and simply can't obsess about this right now. I'm enjoying the game, and I don't want to quit, but three or four check-ins a day is about all I can afford.
Click to expand...


It's just a game, dblack.  I don't know why some are getting all emotional over it.  I've been on the block and yes, I hate that you all think I'm Scum, but the lynching is not real....and all I can do is come in here and defend myself.  And, some think I'm Scum because I post too much in here, or because I've said I'm Town too much.  Everyone has different reasons for suspecting, but I'm looking at the voting pattern and some of the things said or not said.

I think you're scum, not just because you haven't posted much, but because of your voting pattern.  MeBelle also has a very sketchy voting pattern.  Maybe it is just coincidence, but the fact that you always held back....and at the last came in and voted for Townie makes me suspect you of being the GF.  MeBelle is your only goon left, and I'm voting for her this time.

*Vote:MeBelle*


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW-Any of these 3 probably have at least one scum member among them-Luissa, Mertex, and RD.
> 
> I'm fairly certain scum will be found among these 3.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  As soon as someone points the finger at you, you have a meltdown too.
> 
> Yesterday you took your vote off MeBelle and now I'm the one with the most votes....you are arguing with her, complaining that you don't understand what she is trying to say and yet* instead of just voting for MeBelle, you up and decide to quit.*
> 
> After giving us a sermonette about not helping town and not participating, you up and decide not to participate.....that's not the way to play the game......argh......
> 
> And, I don't know about R.D. or Luissa, but I'm not Scum.  I can't believe you have it in front of your eyes and your focusing somewhere else.  Perhaps Sameech was right, we're all stupid.
> 
> Well, I'm going to say it one more time....MeBelle/dblack are the last two scum....you can take it or leave it.  You can vote for MeBelle or be stoopid and leave the game or not vote and let Scum win yet another day.  What's it going to be?  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Wow, channelling your inner SB? 

Rosie thanked me and Mertex, she pointed the finger at SB, mani and Aye.  For those reasons I'm leaning towards all us being town.  

That leaves Wolf, Mebelle, dblack, Luissa and Shiatra  as my suspects.  

My gut...I got one now, says dblack Luissa or Shiatra might be the role locker due to their relatively silent play style.


----------



## Mertex

Thank you [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] .  I'll admit, I'm frustrated too, but I've had MeBelle on my radar since the very first and always end up taking my vote from her and placing it on someone else only to find out I was wrong.

If MeBelle turns out to be Town and/or PR, I'll hang my head in shame and you can vote me out next time....I won't even try and defend myself anymore.....I'll just face the fact that I'm  lousy as a detective and say Kudos to the smart ones playing us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> *VOTE:MeBelle60*





Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Mertex*





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Mertex*





dblack said:


> *Vote: Mertex*





R.D. said:


> *vote:Wolf*





Luissa said:


> * Vote= Strollingbones *





manifold said:


> *Vote: MeBelle60*





Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: mebelle60*



Unofficial vote count. Mebelle60 has 3 from myself, Mertex, manifold

Strollingbones has 1 from Luissa.

Wolfsister77 has 1 from R.D.

Mertex has 3 from dblack, Shaitra, ACSY

No vote-Strollingbones, mebelle60

This is unofficial and I could of missed something but this might help.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister, I'm sorry you are feeling frustrated.  I think several of us share that frustration.  I try to log on a few times here at work and I'm on in the evenings reading and re-reading the thread looking for clues.  I've been using Grandma's technique of copying relevant posts over to a document so I can look for patterns or inconsistancies.  I'm also putting all the votes together so I can look for patterns there.

Right now, these people are the ones who come across as town to me: Wolfsister, manifold, dblack, Strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou

Null read: Luissa

Possible scum: Mebelle, Mertex, RD


----------



## Shaitra

I can go with a MeBelle or Mertex lynch.


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going with my first extinct when entering the game.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Vote= Strollingbones
> 
> 
> 
> She made that intentional slip up, and Wake claimed even mafia was after Rosie. So, those two things have me suspicious of Bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's just straight up poppycock. No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> If bones is mafia then I'm never playing this game again.
Click to expand...



We shall see. It could come back to screw me, but I have had my suspicions since starting the game.


----------



## Luissa

Moonglow said:


> at least use protection, if your going to get screwed....




I use the pull out method


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.2​**&#8220;There is nothing so chaotic as an evil mind.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (2):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;_

*Mertex (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, dblack&#9794;_
*MeBelle60 (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _R.D.&#9792;_
*strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_




*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
*~* If the Jailkeeper jailed the Mafioso going to kill, that kill would fail.    [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
*~* Any member of the Scum team may perform the Night Kill. This includes the Godfather/Godmother. Typically the minions are sent to do the dirty work. If you have an ability, like the Mafia Roleblocker, you may forgo your ability and kill someone instead. *@Everyone*
*~* It would be too broken&#8212;overpowered&#8212;to allow a player to use an ability and perform a kill at the same time.   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
| 4.1 |​


----------



## Wolfsister77

I thought the mafia roleblocker could both kill and roleblock in a single night? Right?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> You are a Mafia Roleblocker
> 
> You may both roleblock and kill during the same Night.



If the roleblocker can only block OR kill, then the role PM describing the role needs to be amended.

Right?

Thank you for bringing that error to my attention.


----------



## Shaitra

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going with my first extinct when entering the game.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Vote= Strollingbones
> 
> 
> 
> She made that intentional slip up, and Wake claimed even mafia was after Rosie. So, those two things have me suspicious of Bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's just straight up poppycock. No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> If bones is mafia then I'm never playing this game again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see. It could come back to screw me, but I have had my suspicions since starting the game.
Click to expand...


I have actually wondered about SB as well a little bit.  But I'm pretty sure she went after Rosie pretty hard and right from the start of day 2.  If she was mafia, why would she do that?


----------



## Wake

Luissa said:


> Wake claimed even mafia was after Rosie.



*To clarify, by "mob" I referred to angry folks with torches and pitchforks looking to lynch someone.*


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least use protection, if your going to get screwed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the pull out method
Click to expand...



I thought about that too, and even mentioned it here.  However, I seriously doubt that Scum would not have jumped on the Avatar lynch and then voted for their own (Rosie)....think about it, that's a mighty big risk.

The fact that Strollingbones has remained so quiet is because she bragged and called us stoopid for voting for Avatar and then she led the lynching on Rosie (which turned out to be a good one) then she totally screwed up on Sameech, and I think she's feeling the same way most of us have felt for lynching a Townie.

You haven't been saying much, and you seem suspicious.  I have said too much and I seem suspicious, wtf, you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.  Shaitra has been Scum before, and she seems to be playing it cool, but she could very well be Scum, however, because she was willing to vote for Rosie, albeit at the end, she managed to escape suspicion.

Right now my readings on Town are:  Strollingbones, Wolfsister, Shaitra, AyeCantSeeYou, and Mani, and (me, of course).

The ones that I can't get a good reading are you (Luissa) and R.D.

The ones I think are scum are: MeBelle/dblack.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here is why I am sticking with mebelle:

-screwed up the hammer on Avi

-outed herself so she's either a lying scum or screwed the town and neutralized her role, saying she didn't agree to it is not playing like a team player-how about taking a minute to think about the errors you make that could mess up the game or I have an idea-ask the rest of us?

-Is aggressive and defensive when questioned

-Doesn't answer simple questions but claims she does

-Asks questions that make no sense-I mean if 2 of us can't figure out her point, that means she's not making one

-Accuses myself and mani of being scum but does not lay out a reason for it but just a bunch of vague post references

-A guilty person will often try to turn things back around on the person accusing them to get out of trouble

This is a solid mebelle case. I see no reason we don't just lynch her and get this day over with.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 4.1​**There is nothing so chaotic as an evil mind.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (2):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;_
> 
> *Mertex (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, dblack&#9794;_
> *MeBelle60 (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _R.D.&#9792;_
> *strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
> *~* If the Jailkeeper jailed the Mafioso going to kill, that kill would fail.   [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
> *~* Any member of the Scum team may perform the Night Kill. This includes the Godfather/Godmother. Typically the minions are sent to do the dirty work. If you have an ability, like the Mafia Roleblocker, you may forgo your ability and kill someone instead. *@Everyone*
> *~* It would be too brokenoverpoweredto allow a player to use an ability and perform a kill at the same time.  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
> | 4.1 |​




Wake.....why are we having another Vote Count 4.1   didn't we have one yesterday? Shouldn't this be Vote Count 4.2....just sayin......

*Vote Count 4.1

When you're at the end of your rope, tie a knot and hold on.


Not Voting (5): dblack&#9794;, strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;

MeBelle60 (3): Mertex&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;
Mertex (2): Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;*

Fixed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I put this in signups but it could get deleted there and not everyone reads there and it is important for the game-IMO anyway so here goes:

Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like "I never agree'd to that" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks

Never mind. I'll put it there also.


----------



## Shaitra

MeBelle has been on my scum radar most of the game.  I have no problem switching my vote if that's what the town thinks.


----------



## R.D.

Looks like its btwn the two.  For the sake of moving the game along *vote=Mabelle *


----------



## strollingbones

i wont vote for mabelle....i just dont get the mafia feeling from her....as for saying i got nothing....i got nothing...as for not posting..why would i at this point?  we lynched a townie...for being a prick....bad move on our part...so i am taking a back seat on this vote


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

For those of us trying to figure out who all the townies are, here's something to think about:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-89.html#post9190473



RosieS said:


> So now it is Grandma's turn to beat the dead horse.
> 
> That is no coincidence.
> 
> Bones talked about "we" getting a head start. And indeed they did.
> 
> I am a member with Bones at another site. I do not think it is a coincidence what Bones said.
> 
> It seems Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma are meeting elsewhere and have "gotten a head start,".
> 
> I don't think they are Mafia trying to hide that they are. *I do think Mertex  has uncovered cheating.*
> 
> Grandma is just playing her assigned role. When confronted, she could not come up with facts to justify voting for me.
> 
> That is because there are none AND she had.not had time to meet with others offsite to collude over an answer.
> 
> It seems choreographed because it is.
> 
> I am accusing Bones, Wolfsister and Grandma of working together elsewhere, teaming up to cheat.
> 
> As Wolfsister keeps saying - I am not a team player.
> 
> Correct. I  am not teaming up elsewhere to  cheat. She is.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Townies from this: Grandma, Wolfsister, Bones

The line bolded - seems to me Rosie was trying to take up for Mertex in it. Why would scum take up for a townie? I don't think they would.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-88.html#post9189672



RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> She needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No facts. Not one.
> 
> When called on it, nothing.
> 
> No reason to vote for me.....not fact one to be found.
> 
> Indisputable fact.
> 
> Just as Mertex says, I think this speaks to illicit backchanneling..
> 
> That needs to be checked out.
> 
> Anyone can attest that I am not backchanneling. Mertex must not be, either, since she suspects it too.
> 
> Wake - please check this out.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Again, appears to be taking sides with Mertex. 

****I just got home from work and will be posting more in a little while after I get supper in the oven.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, Here's the deal. I laid out my case for mebelle and voted. Others have laid out their case for her and voted. Some of you have laid out a case for Mertex and voted. mebelle has 4 with Shaitra willing to switch that would be 5. She would need 1 more from either Luissa or one of the Mertex voters since SB doesn't want to vote this round. Mertex has 3 and would need 2 more from either Luissa and a mebelle voter or 2 mebelle voters with Shaitra willing to switch.

So, there it is.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I'm going to make the move because I too would like to see the game moving.

*unvote
Vote: Mebelle*


----------



## Shaitra

Fair warning, that does put Mebelle at L-1.  Next vote for her is the hammer vote.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-88.html#post9189398



RosieS said:


> ......
> 
> A distinct possiblity...but I think there now is evidence against dblack, who does not post noise.
> 
> .....



Another possible townie: dblack

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-84.html#post9187756



RosieS said:


> My reads:
> ......
> I am seriously bugged by Wolfsister's lie and hypocrisy. She said over and over (dead horse,) that she would be the  hammer vote for Avatar if it came to that. When it did come to that, she got wishy washy.
> 
> Then got all wigged out when MeBelle actually DID hammer Avatar. She said she would and then gets prissy because MeBelle did what Wolfsister lied about doing. Hypocrite much?
> 
> Why also be mad about MeBelle switching her vote after the fact? We are not supposed to be talking in the background. Why the expectation that MeBelle would lynch me and not Avatar? Why expect that unless there is background illicit info?
> .......
> dblack jumped so fast on the wagon to lynch me but was all contemplative about Avatar. A sign of Scum frustration over no-one dying at nite, to be sure.
> 
> Same for Manifold wanting to be the hammer when the votes were not there.
> 
> Both are highly suspect.as Mafia.
> ......
> Those with appropriate reactions to the crapload of accusations and cistractive noise being thrown out are Luissa , MeBelle, Grandma (both wrongly accused by Bones,) Mertex and R.D.
> 
> Aye is a Facebook poster. She pokes and pokes and then throws up accusations on her Wall. BFD.
> 
> Shaitra and especially Sameech are interested in Town progress, carefully. They are the most righteous Town there is this time.
> 
> .....



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-62.html#post9166255



RosieS said:


> The reason Avatar and I are being voted to lynch is that the nail that sticks out gets hammered.
> 
> This is happening to me because I answered and suggested and took a bunch of crap offa Aye, who has conveniently disappeared.
> 
> *Thanks Mertex and RD. I sure hope you survive the nite for supporting Ol' Rosie.*
> .....
> 
> Loyalty means so little.
> ......



Take a good hard look at the bolded above. Rosie has quite possibly already told us who the other 2 scum are. Digging into previous posts does help, if looked at with a clear mind. 

I honestly think lynching MeBelle is a mistake for town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I put this in signups but it could get deleted there and not everyone reads there and it is important for the game-IMO anyway so here goes:
> 
> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like *"I never agree'd to that"* or *"you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" *Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.



It appears you're directing part of this at me (bolded). I already explained that not everyone agreed to whatever it was that you and a couple others did. I also noticed you misquoted, misconstrued, and put words of your own into what I said about some of us not being online all the time. I read all of the posts in this thread. I pay attention (more than you know to what is said in this thread. I post more than most of the players in this thread. I agree it's frustrating when a few players don't post much, maybe twice a day, and they don't appear to be keeping up with the thread, but that's life and there's nothing anyone can do to control them and make them do what you want and when.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Why are some of ya'll wanting to lynch so fast this time? We still have until the 16th - 5 more days - to take  for the vote if we want. I can understand why scum would want to jump on it, but not so much town. 

If MeBelle does get lynched and is found to be town, those that went hard after her will be closely looked at next.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Here is why I am sticking with mebelle:
> 
> -screwed up the hammer on Avi
> 
> -outed herself so she's either a lying scum or screwed the town and neutralized her role, saying she didn't agree to it is not playing like a team player-how about taking a minute to think about the errors you make that could mess up the game or I have an idea-ask the rest of us?
> 
> -Is aggressive and defensive when questioned
> 
> -Doesn't answer simple questions but claims she does
> 
> -Asks questions that make no sense-I mean if 2 of us can't figure out her point, that means she's not making one
> 
> -Accuses myself and mani of being scum but does not lay out a reason for it but just a bunch of vague post references
> 
> -A guilty person will often try to turn things back around on the person accusing them to get out of trouble
> 
> This is a solid mebelle case. I see no reason we don't just lynch her and get this day over with.



Tell you what [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

Ask me all the questions you want, *in one post* and when I get back from bringing my heartbroken daughter's  very ill pet to the vet, Ill answer each question.

It would be helpful if your question format was bulleted.


----------



## Luissa

Wake said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake claimed even mafia was after Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To clarify, by "mob" I referred to angry folks with torches and pitchforks looking to lynch someone.*
Click to expand...



You sure?


----------



## Shaitra

Man, I just don't know.  I think for the time being, I want to think about this some more.

*unvote*

Aye does lay out some interesting comments and I want to go back over my notes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this in signups but it could get deleted there and not everyone reads there and it is important for the game-IMO anyway so here goes:
> 
> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like *"I never agree'd to that"* or *"you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" *Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you're directing part of this at me (bolded). I already explained that not everyone agreed to whatever it was that you and a couple others did. I also noticed you misquoted, misconstrued, and put words of your own into what I said about some of us not being online all the time. I read all of the posts in this thread. I pay attention (more than you know to what is said in this thread. I post more than most of the players in this thread. I agree it's frustrating when a few players don't post much, maybe twice a day, and they don't appear to be keeping up with the thread, but that's life and there's nothing anyone can do to control them and make them do what you want and when.
Click to expand...




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ya'll do realize that not every player is online 24/7 don't you? Ya'll also realize that when those of us that do work outside of the home are online, we aren't fretting and analyzing every word someone puts in this thread, don't you?



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The actual quote I was talking about. You put it here right after mani and I had just got done putting a few posts in trying to figure a few things out. Follow the link to that quote to see what I mean about the timing of it. It wasn't just you reminding us people aren't on 24/7 which no one expects. You implied that people who signed up for the game are not only too busy to post but that they are not going to analyze every word someone puts here or worry about it. Right after I had put at least some effort into posting a few thoughts.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

There's plenty more if you look at Rosie's previous posts, Grandma's posts, and compare Mertex's with Rosie's.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this in signups but it could get deleted there and not everyone reads there and it is important for the game-IMO anyway so here goes:
> 
> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when people make comments like *"I never agree'd to that"* or *"you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway" *Hey, that's a great strategy for scum but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you're directing part of this at me (bolded). I already explained that not everyone agreed to whatever it was that you and a couple others did. I also noticed you misquoted, misconstrued, and put words of your own into what I said about some of us not being online all the time. I read all of the posts in this thread. I pay attention (more than you know to what is said in this thread. I post more than most of the players in this thread. I agree it's frustrating when a few players don't post much, maybe twice a day, and they don't appear to be keeping up with the thread, but that's life and there's nothing anyone can do to control them and make them do what you want and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll do realize that not every player is online 24/7 don't you? Ya'll also realize that when those of us that do work outside of the home are online, we aren't fretting and analyzing every word someone puts in this thread, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> The actual quote I was talking about. You put it here right after mani and I had just got done putting a few posts in trying to figure a few things out. Follow the link to that quote to see what I mean about the timing of it. It wasn't just you reminding us people aren't on 24/7 which no one expects. You implied that people who signed up for the game are not only too busy to post but that they are not going to analyze every word someone puts here or worry about it. Right after I had put at least some effort into posting a few thoughts.
Click to expand...


No, I didn't put it in that spot, the forum did. I was at work and going between real life work and typing that in between. I had the forum up for at least 30 minutes before I was able to finish typing it all and get it posted. Several posts went by in the mean time, which I wasn't aware of, since I had the screen on the part where I was typing. I never implied people weren't going to read the posts; I was just stating that not everyone will be taking each word posted and picking it apart.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is why I am sticking with mebelle:
> 
> -screwed up the hammer on Avi
> 
> -outed herself so she's either a lying scum or screwed the town and neutralized her role, saying she didn't agree to it is not playing like a team player-how about taking a minute to think about the errors you make that could mess up the game or I have an idea-ask the rest of us?
> 
> -Is aggressive and defensive when questioned
> 
> -Doesn't answer simple questions but claims she does
> 
> -Asks questions that make no sense-I mean if 2 of us can't figure out her point, that means she's not making one
> 
> -Accuses myself and mani of being scum but does not lay out a reason for it but just a bunch of vague post references
> 
> -A guilty person will often try to turn things back around on the person accusing them to get out of trouble
> 
> This is a solid mebelle case. I see no reason we don't just lynch her and get this day over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Ask me all the questions you want, *in one post* and when I get back from bringing my heartbroken daughter's  very ill pet to the vet, Ill answer each question.
> 
> It would be helpful if your question format was bulleted.
Click to expand...


No thanks. I'm not going to be a heartless shitheel and harass you when you are going through something like this.

I'm very sorry you are dealing with such a tough thing. 

Take care.


----------



## R.D.

Sigh, hurry up and wait.

Aye, you're rehashing  things that have been discussed as if you've discovered something.  Now, I'm not telling you what or how think, but asking why? Rosie posts have been addressed here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9242710-post1994.html here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9243258-post2006.html and here 


I voted Mebelle to move the game, she is not my first choice.   The entire "what's the rush" accusation falls flat for me,  since you've already voted for Mertex


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why are some of ya'll wanting to lynch so fast this time? We still have until the 16th - 5 more days - to take  for the vote if we want. I can understand why scum would want to jump on it, but not so much town.
> 
> If MeBelle does get lynched and is found to be town, those that went hard after her will be closely looked at next.



And what if we go with Mertex and she's town? Will those who voted for her so quickly be suspect?

We took a couple days to discuss mebelle. I'm not voting for her willy nilly. I said why. I've been talking about her since she hammered Avi on Day 1 starting on Day 2. I went along with Rosie and then sameech imploded so now the next on my list and Grandma's and Shaitra's and R.D's and Mertex's and mani's is mebelle. This is nothing new. This isn't a surprise. She had many suspicious of her and if Grandma was still in the game, she's probably be lynched by now. Hmmmm..........................and Grandma's dead now is she?
That's odd.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> I put this in signups but it could get deleted there and not everyone reads there and it is important for the game-IMO anyway so here goes:
> 
> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when* people make comments like "I never agree'd to that*" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway"
> 
> 
> Hey, _that's a great strategy for scum_ but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.



And here we go again!!!!

To the bold....you keep throwing the comment around  we all agreed but I am part of that we and I didn't get a vote on anything. Your we all agreed is vapors.  I've asked you a few times for a link.
Did I get one? 
No.
What I did get was two more paragraphs claiming something was agreed to, but wtf and where?


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is why I am sticking with mebelle:
> 
> -screwed up the hammer on Avi
> 
> -outed herself so she's either a lying scum or screwed the town and neutralized her role, saying she didn't agree to it is not playing like a team player-how about taking a minute to think about the errors you make that could mess up the game or I have an idea-ask the rest of us?
> 
> -Is aggressive and defensive when questioned
> 
> -Doesn't answer simple questions but claims she does
> 
> -Asks questions that make no sense-I mean if 2 of us can't figure out her point, that means she's not making one
> 
> -Accuses myself and mani of being scum but does not lay out a reason for it but just a bunch of vague post references
> 
> -A guilty person will often try to turn things back around on the person accusing them to get out of trouble
> 
> This is a solid mebelle case. I see no reason we don't just lynch her and get this day over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Ask me all the questions you want, *in one post* and when I get back from bringing my heartbroken daughter's  very ill pet to the vet, Ill answer each question.
> 
> It would be helpful if your question format was bulleted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks. I'm not going to be a heartless shitheel and harass you when you are going through something like this.
> 
> I'm very sorry you are dealing with such a tough thing.
> 
> Take care.
Click to expand...



Thanks for your concern!
But she's fine, the animal had to be put down. 
She had dx'd Luna before the vet visit.
She brought Luna home in a box. 
The vet had taped the box shut.
She insisted on opening the box so she could see Luna.
Her brother grabs a shovel and they bury Luna in the marsh.

Nice deflection on your part though.

You'll have your list of questions you claim I don't answer by tomorrow?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Again, appears to be taking sides with Mertex.
> 
> ****I just got home from work and will be posting more in a little while after I get supper in the oven.



Rosie using me to get the suspicion away from her only because she knew that I was "dumb" enough to think she was not Scum.  I thought at the time that SB, WS and you were working together because of SB's posts.  Of course if you are Scum and you find someone that doesn't think you are Scum, of course you are going to side with them....geez, that's so obvious even a person that has never played would've figured that out.

The only reason you don't seem suspicious to me is that you were right there voting for Rosie, but I wasn't the only one that didn't vote for Rosie.   That was only our second kill and just because some of you got it right doesn't mean that everyone that didn't go along is Scum...use your head.


----------



## strollingbones

o i will vote this round...just not ready yet...and i still do not think ma is mafia....


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this in signups but it could get deleted there and not everyone reads there and it is important for the game-IMO anyway so here goes:
> 
> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when* people make comments like "I never agree'd to that*" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway"
> 
> 
> Hey, _that's a great strategy for scum_ but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again!!!!
> 
> To the bold....you keep throwing the comment around  we all agreed but I am part of that we and I didn't get a vote on anything. Your we all agreed is vapors.  I've asked you a few times for a link.
> Did I get one?
> No.
> What I did get was two more paragraphs claiming something was agreed to, but wtf and where?
Click to expand...


Can you read and comprehend what is going on in this game or not? At the beginning of the game several of us discussed pseudo voting. You didn't listen or go along. As it turns out, most of us didn't go along with that but it was discussed and agree'd upon by several people. Then, MOST of us discussed not hammering without consensus and why, repeatedly and you come along and do it and then pretend you knew nothing about it which means you didn't read or listen or ask about it. Then many of us talked about why we shouldn't out the PR's at some length and you come along and immediately out yourself if you are who you say you are, effectively neutralizing your role. I am not wading through all the posts that you aren't reading anyway, to find you links. You think I'm lying. Fine, those folks that are arguing they didn't agree could still see these things are common sense to good gameplay for a town win. You are not listening or playing like a team player.

You were asked my myelf, mani, and grandma why you outed yourself. We discussed, especially at L-1 for you to prove your claim and to prove to us your claim that you were able to successfully save people-you said it was fruitful. I believe you were asked by 3 of us to do it. You NEVER 1 time did it. You never acknowledged any posts where we talked about it. Grandma was especially tough about this and she's dead now, another strike against you. And instead of reading, or acknowledging any of this, you are asking me to do it for you.

When questioned, you are abrasive, sarcastic, uncooperative, and you are acting guilty by turning around and accusing the 2 people left of lying and being scum who are questioning you the hardest. Even if you are the doc, you neutralized your role, making it worthless which was discussed by numerous people. That right there is enough to vote you off the island.

Your obvious not retaining information in the posts, not cooperating with anyone, being defensive and abrasive, and not explaining why you ruined your role, are not sitting well with me and my vote stays right where it is. Even if you are who you say you are, you screwed the game when you outed yourself and neutralized your role. OR you are lying which it certainly looks like with the way you won't answer questions, get defensive, won't cooperate, won't retain info., and try to pretend like the person talking to you about this stuff is the actual guilty one. 

Your crappy gameplay is not helping a darn thing. I don't think I've seen a single post of yours that does anything to advance the game in a positive way. Do I think you are a bad player? Nope. Game 1 you were threatening enough that Avi and Shaitra were talking about taking you out. This game, scum isn't even bothering with you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Ask me all the questions you want, *in one post* and when I get back from bringing my heartbroken daughter's  very ill pet to the vet, Ill answer each question.
> 
> It would be helpful if your question format was bulleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. I'm not going to be a heartless shitheel and harass you when you are going through something like this.
> 
> I'm very sorry you are dealing with such a tough thing.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern!
> But she's fine, the animal had to be put down.
> She had dx'd Luna before the vet visit.
> She brought Luna home in a box.
> The vet had taped the box shut.
> She insisted on opening the box so she could see Luna.
> Her brother grabs a shovel and they bury Luna in the marsh.
> 
> Nice deflection on your part though.
> 
> You'll have your list of questions you claim I don't answer by tomorrow?
Click to expand...


I am not going to discuss you accusing me of using a personal issue YOU brought up to deflect something you are falsely accusing me of. Asking questions you don't want to answer.

You are either lying or being wilfully ignorant. Either is not going to further game play. And NO I was not using your personal info to deflect something that YOU have to answer for. Not me, but you.

Review the posts and read. I am not making shit up, Grandma wasn't, mani isn't. 

You hit the scum radar of myself, Grandma, mani, Mertex, RD, and Shaitra. If Grandma was around, that would be enough for a lynch right there. 

I think those that don't want to go along are too afraid of making a wrong choice. I'm not. I've made my choice. So now that I've answered BOTH your posts, I am going to do what a very good player advised me to do in the sign ups section. Let other folks play the game for  awhile and step back.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Finally, those of you who are pushing Mertex have not given me a good enough reason to go along. She is answering questions, actively playing, actively trying to find scum, and is explaining herself in a very thorough manner. 

Rosie talking well of her was because she wasn't accusing her of being scum. She talked well of me too until I started accusing her and then she turned on me and she would of done so to anyone who questioned her because she was scum. Those that don't, of course she is going to suck up to. Scum is not going to be dumb enough to be that obvious about who their partners are. 

If they were, then we would of been able to find them by now.

I would rather switch to Luissa who no one can read and who is flying under the radar. She is not really playing much and her vote for Bones makes no sense. 

I would rather switch to dblack who is flying under the radar and voting without every explaining any of his votes. 

So, Good luck town and have a nice day.


----------



## R.D.

It's not real folks,  As pointed out in the other thread the fear of making a mistake is killing some here. I'm so used to being wrong, it's humbling , plus get this game over our dead buddies can play again 

It looks like its still L-1 for [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]  So she really needs to come clean as VT or PR and be able to back it up.  If she can't, or won't it looks suspicious. _Never hate your enemies. It affects your judgment"_-Don Corleone 


You know, everyone keeps claiming some are so much better players than others...pfft, I don't see anyone as not being good.  Rosie did a scummy good  job of confusing us.


----------



## strollingbones

scum knows who scum is.......townies have no advantage in this game....it is hard core guessing for the first few lynching...we havent gotten much info from the kills either....

i still dont see why yall are jumping on mabelle....or aye..i just dont get the scum feeling from either one..and remember grandma was not killed by us but by the mafia


----------



## strollingbones

as for people posting...summer is just about here....father's day is coming up.....hell my ass was gone all day yesterday and will be gone a good bit of today....like aye and ma said...real life is just a bitch....i have decline to play game #3 due to the greater demands real life is gonna put on my time in the up coming few months...i dont see post count as a real determining factor....


----------



## strollingbones

ever nows and thens we need a innermission here:

remember our goal is.....




stays dancing across the kitchen...waving spoons and swinging hips....










o fuck i think i have broken something and its not the spoon.....


----------



## strollingbones

and that is hard to do with all this:


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this in signups but it could get deleted there and not everyone reads there and it is important for the game-IMO anyway so here goes:
> 
> Two things he mentioned that is absolutely true. Silence and town not working together is frustrating. I've seen both here and it is very difficult to play later in the game when* people make comments like "I never agree'd to that*" or "you know we aren't here 24/7 and when we are here we aren't going to be paying attention to what you are saying anyway"
> 
> 
> Hey, _that's a great strategy for scum_ but if you are town playing that way, it is VERY frustrating. And if you come in and say "I got nothing" and then don't say anything else for days or if you make one comment and disappear or if you hardly post at all, yep, that makes it all the more difficult-unless you are scum, I don't get that at all. If that kind of attitude continues in the games, I will be bowing out. You have to play. You don't have to spend a ton of time here, but you have to play. Some of you are likely getting frustrated at me for pushing this and that's fine. If we shorten the days under these conditions, I see many mis-lynches or no-lynches and even more frustration in the future. This probably should be in the game right now but this is general for future game play so if you are going to delete it Wake, please let me copy it and put it in the game first. Thanks
> 
> Never mind. I'll put it there also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again!!!!
> 
> To the bold....you keep throwing the comment around  we all agreed but I am part of that we and I didn't get a vote on anything. Your we all agreed is vapors.  I've asked you a few times for a link.
> Did I get one?
> No.
> What I did get was two more paragraphs claiming something was agreed to, but wtf and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can you read and comprehend what is going on in this game or not?* At the beginning of the game several of us discussed pseudo voting. You didn't listen or go along. As it turns out, most of us didn't go along with that but it was discussed and agree'd upon by several people. Then, MOST of us discussed not hammering without consensus and why, repeatedly and you come along and do it and then pretend you knew nothing about it which means you didn't read or listen or ask about it. Then many of us talked about why we shouldn't out the PR's at some length and you come along and immediately out yourself if you are who you say you are, effectively neutralizing your role. I am not wading through all the posts that you aren't reading anyway, to find you links. You think I'm lying. Fine, those folks that are arguing they didn't agree could still see these things are common sense to good gameplay for a town win. You are not listening or playing like a team player.
> 
> You were asked my myelf, mani, and grandma why you outed yourself. We discussed, especially at L-1 for you to prove your claim and to prove to us your claim that you were able to successfully save people-you said it was fruitful. I believe you were asked by 3 of us to do it. You NEVER 1 time did it. You never acknowledged any posts where we talked about it. Grandma was especially tough about this and she's dead now, another strike against you. And instead of reading, or acknowledging any of this, you are asking me to do it for you.
> 
> *When questioned, you are abrasive, sarcastic, uncooperative, and you are acting guilty by turning around and accusing the 2 people left of lying and being scum who are questioning you the hardest.* Even if you are the doc, you neutralized your role, making it worthless which was discussed by numerous people. That right there is enough to vote you off the island.
> 
> *Your obvious not retaining information in the posts, not cooperating with anyone, being defensive and abrasive, and not explaining why you ruined your role, *are not sitting well with me and my vote stays right where it is. Even if you are who you say you are, you screwed the game when you outed yourself and neutralized your role. OR you are lying which it certainly looks like with the way you won't answer questions, get defensive, won't cooperate, won't retain info., and try to pretend like the person talking to you about this stuff is the actual guilty one.
> 
> *Your crappy gameplay is not helping a darn thing. I don't think I've seen a single post of yours that does anything to advance the game in a positive way.* Do I think you are a bad player? Nope. Game 1 you were threatening enough that Avi and Shaitra were talking about taking you out. This game, scum isn't even bothering with you.
Click to expand...





Check the bold and underlined of your posts.

Pot/kettle


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. I'm not going to be a heartless shitheel and harass you when you are going through something like this.
> 
> I'm very sorry you are dealing with such a tough thing.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern!
> But she's fine, the animal had to be put down.
> She had dx'd Luna before the vet visit.
> She brought Luna home in a box.
> The vet had taped the box shut.
> She insisted on opening the box so she could see Luna.
> Her brother grabs a shovel and they bury Luna in the marsh.
> 
> Nice deflection on your part though.
> 
> You'll have your list of questions you claim I don't answer by tomorrow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not going to discuss you accusing me of using a personal issue YOU brought up to deflect something you are falsely accusing me of. Asking questions you don't want to answer.
> 
> *You are either lying or being wilfully ignorant. Either is not going to further game play.* And NO I was not using your personal info to deflect something that YOU have to answer for. Not me, but you.
> 
> Review the posts and read. I am not making shit up, Grandma wasn't, mani isn't.
> 
> You hit the scum radar of myself, Grandma, mani, Mertex, RD, and Shaitra. If Grandma was around, that would be enough for a lynch right there.
> 
> I think those that don't want to go along are too afraid of making a wrong choice. I'm not. I've made my choice. So now that I've answered BOTH your posts, I am going to do what a very good player advised me to do in the sign ups section. Let other folks play the game for  awhile and step back.
Click to expand...


Yup!  I'm lying!!!  Just ask [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION].



You laid the claim against me, I ask you to prove it.

Buttttttt, you either can't or  won't.

Very interesting.


----------



## manifold

MeBelle is now behaving as if this is a flame zone thread about the latest board drama, complete with a Rat in the Hat thank and everything.

My vote stays right where it is.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.3​**&#8220;The only order in the universe is just a cycle of calm and chaos.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_

*MeBelle60 (4):* _Mertex&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
*Mertex (2):* _, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, dblack&#9794;_
*strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_




*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
*~* *Seeking a replacement for dblack.*

3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
| 4.1 | 4.2 |​


----------



## R.D.

Wake.  I changed my vote to Mebelle 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9247748-post2053.html


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, looking for a replacement for dblack is gonna slow down the game because that person is going to have to re-evaluate and vote.

Anyway, If you guys can't see that mebelle is scum from the last 2 posts of hers and several others, then you are blind.

Those are FZ posts and exactly the way Rosie played the game with the FZ commentary. She comes in here, quotes a post or 2 of mine and completely twists it around to suit some twisted agenda of hers. This last one is much worse than what Rosie did with her cheating accusations because she accused me of saying she was lying about her personal situation when I did no such thing. You know when RITH comes and thanks her posts, they are nothing but FZ crap trying to stir up trouble.

R.D. mentioned her this morning and asked her the exact same question that many of the rest of us have. Did she answer it? Has she ever? She still claims we aren't asking her? Is she reading the posts? She's asking us to lay out our claim. Hello? That's all some of us have been doing. She's ignoring it. 

She is playing completely different than last game when she wasn't scum also.

She is trying to muddle, confuse, and frustrate the situation because she lied about who she is, got caught, and is now trying to turn it around to wiggle her way out of it.

And BTW, she is selectively underlining things in my posts and outright lying about what I am saying while at the same time ignoring the points I am making that she won't answer. And she won't answer anyone else either. Because she can't. Because she is just like Rosie-a lying scum.

She is acting like someone who is caught lying. She is not acting like the innocent doc who screwed up and is not answering ANY questions about that. Turning it around on me is what Rosie did. She's mad she got caught and it shows.

How can you not vote for a person playing and behaving in this manner? That is something I simply do not understand from the rest of you. Why would you not vote for her? If you are scum, I can see why not. You don't want to lose another one. But otherwise, I really don't understand at all.

Anyway, I could not let the lie stand that she tried to start about me here saying I said she was lying about her personal situation. I would NEVER do something like that. I do wonder why she brought it in the game if she's going to use it to twist things this way or as a wedge to cause a rift but I don't doubt it is true. 

What a scummy way to behave. 

I do not I am done questioning her or even worrying about my vote on her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I can't believe some people get bent out of shape over a game.


----------



## R.D.

Buts it's getting boring....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vote people...take a chance


----------



## dblack

Sorry gals (and guy). I just have too much on my plate to give the game the proper attention right now. I've had a great time, and thanks to all for playing! I'll be eager to join in on later games when things have calmed down a bit for me.


----------



## strollingbones

i wont vote for ma

simple as that....

she is a townie i just get the townie vib


----------



## strollingbones

and i never said i would not vote...i said i would not vote for ma


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will probably be quitting too. I have to think about it for a bit to make sure it is the right thing to do. 

Being accused of cheating is one thing. Being told I am telling someone they are lying about putting a pet to sleep is not something I am prepared to deal with. 

Then to get these stupid memes about it's just a game. Yeah, I have pets. That's some serious shit to me.


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> i wont vote for ma
> 
> simple as that....
> 
> she is a townie i just get the townie vib



I have a lot of respect for your instincts bones, but I honestly think you're wrong this time.

Or to put it another way, my gut is feeding me the exact opposite read here.

In the first game the thing that really made me suspicious of Avatar was when he started play the "gotcha" debate game so prevalent in both heated political debates and flame wars. I ended up going against my gut instinct then and I'm just not going to do it this time. If I'm wrong, I'd rather be wrong following my gut than wrong because I second guessed myself.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will probably be quitting too. I have to think about it for a bit to make sure it is the right thing to do.
> 
> Being accused of cheating is one thing. Being told I am telling someone they are lying about putting a pet to sleep is not something I am prepared to deal with.
> 
> Then to get these stupid memes about it's just a game. Yeah, I have pets. That's some serious shit to me.



I didn't get that she called you a liar, she is just doing anything to avoid answering the question. She accused you of defection while defecting.   How that reads town is beyond me


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will probably be quitting too. I have to think about it for a bit to make sure it is the right thing to do.
> 
> Being accused of cheating is one thing.* Being told I am telling someone they are lying about putting a pet to sleep is not something I am prepared to deal with. *
> 
> Then to get these stupid memes about it's just a game. Yeah, I have pets. That's some serious shit to me.



When did the bold happen [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] ? Can you link it?

Geeee, how many times have I quoted my position to you after you lay a false claim against me and you STILL don't get it?

Please quit.  The game would def go a tad quicker...






manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wont vote for ma
> 
> simple as that....
> 
> she is a townie i just get the townie vib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of respect for your instincts bones, but I honestly think you're wrong this time.
> 
> Or to put it another way, my gut is feeding me the exact opposite read here.
> 
> In the first game the thing that really made me suspicious of Avatar was when he started play the "gotcha" debate game so prevalent in both heated political debates and flame wars. I ended up going against my gut instinct then and I'm just not going to do it this time. If I'm wrong, I'd rather be wrong following my gut than wrong because I second guessed myself.
Click to expand...


Go for it [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION].

There will be no body around to patch any of the townies up.

Give you one better:

*I'll bet you're wrong!*


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably be quitting too. I have to think about it for a bit to make sure it is the right thing to do.
> 
> Being accused of cheating is one thing. Being told I am telling someone they are lying about putting a pet to sleep is not something I am prepared to deal with.
> 
> Then to get these stupid memes about it's just a game. Yeah, I have pets. That's some serious shit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that she called you a liar, she is just doing anything to avoid answering the question. She accused you of defection while defecting.   How that reads town is beyond me
Click to expand...


I'm confused...who accused wolfsister of defecting?


----------



## MeBelle

dblack said:


> Sorry gals (and guy). I just have too much on my plate to give the game the proper attention right now. I've had a great time, and thanks to all for playing! I'll be eager to join in on later games when things have calmed down a bit for me.




Totally understood [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION].

This game has been a HUGE drag on time.

Time which many of us don't have to spend reading through musings and novellas.


----------



## manifold

MeBelle60 said:


> There will be no body around to patch any of the townies up.



And there it is again, the doctor claim.

If you're going to make this claim, at least tell us who you protected so if by some miracle you're not full of shit, we'll at least have some information to work with.


----------



## strollingbones

mani give me the reasoning there...i will listen....your gut is saying ma?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



That's super helpful to the game Aye. 

I guess everyone just wants to turn this into the FZ and blow up the game. 

Wonderful.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably be quitting too. I have to think about it for a bit to make sure it is the right thing to do.
> 
> Being accused of cheating is one thing. Being told I am telling someone they are lying about putting a pet to sleep is not something I am prepared to deal with.
> 
> Then to get these stupid memes about it's just a game. Yeah, I have pets. That's some serious shit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that she called you a liar, she is just doing anything to avoid answering the question. She accused you of defection while defecting.   How that reads town is beyond me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused...who accused wolfsister of defecting?
Click to expand...


You




MeBelle60 said:


> Thanks for your concern.....
> 
> Nice deflection on your part though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Please quit.  The game would def go a tad quicker...


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern!
> But she's fine, the animal had to be put down.
> She had dx'd Luna before the vet visit.
> She brought Luna home in a box.
> The vet had taped the box shut.
> She insisted on opening the box so she could see Luna.
> Her brother grabs a shovel and they bury Luna in the marsh.
> 
> Nice deflection on your part though.
> 
> You'll have your list of questions you claim I don't answer by tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to discuss you accusing me of using a personal issue YOU brought up to deflect something you are falsely accusing me of. Asking questions you don't want to answer.
> 
> *You are either lying or being wilfully ignorant. Either is not going to further game play.* And NO I was not using your personal info to deflect something that YOU have to answer for. Not me, but you.
> 
> Review the posts and read. I am not making shit up, Grandma wasn't, mani isn't.
> 
> You hit the scum radar of myself, Grandma, mani, Mertex, RD, and Shaitra. If Grandma was around, that would be enough for a lynch right there.
> 
> I think those that don't want to go along are too afraid of making a wrong choice. I'm not. I've made my choice. So now that I've answered BOTH your posts, I am going to do what a very good player advised me to do in the sign ups section. Let other folks play the game for  awhile and step back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yup!  I'm lying!!!  Just ask *[MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION].
> 
> 
> 
> You laid the claim against me, I ask you to prove it.
> 
> Buttttttt, you either can't or  won't.
> 
> Very interesting.
Click to expand...


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> mani give me the reasoning there...i will listen....your gut is saying ma?



Yes, and more strongly with each passing post.

She's playing the exact same game people here play in political debates when their partisan conclusion is predetermined and they aren't really interested in engaging in any kind of productive dialogue and are merely trying to "win" the internets. Twisting words, taking things out of context, making vague points and accusations and claiming victory. It's exactly the same shit Avatar did to R.D. in game one and I fell for it. Not going to happen again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry gals (and guy). I just have too much on my plate to give the game the proper attention right now. I've had a great time, and thanks to all for playing! I'll be eager to join in on later games when things have calmed down a bit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally understood [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION].
> 
> This game has been a HUGE drag on time.
> 
> Time which many of us don't have to spend reading through musings and novellas.
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I've posted many things that are helpful to the game. It's not my fault if some people refuse to read, re-read, look up stuff on their own, go back to previous posts themselves, and start putting things together. Those that don't want to read it or look it up on their own or discuss what I posted the past couple of days are also the same people I suspect of being scum. 

The only people trying to 'blow up the game' are the ones that take it so serious. It's a game, not something our lives depend on.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I've posted many things that are helpful to the game. It's not my fault if some people refuse to read, re-read, look up stuff on their own, go back to previous posts themselves, and start putting things together. Those that don't want to read it or look it up on their own or discuss what I posted the past couple of days are also the same people I suspect of being scum.
> 
> The only people trying to 'blow up the game' are the ones that take it so serious. It's a game, not something our lives depend on.



We all think we have 

The problem is I know your insights have been wrong concerning me


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> mani give me the reasoning there...i will listen....your gut is saying ma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and more strongly with each passing post.
> 
> She's playing the exact same game people here play in political debates when their partisan conclusion is predetermined and they aren't really interested in engaging in any kind of productive dialogue and are merely trying to "win" the internets. Twisting words, taking things out of context, making vague points and accusations and claiming victory. It's exactly the same shit Avatar did to R.D. in game one and I fell for it. Not going to happen again.
Click to expand...


Check out the last posts I thumbed up.

She's disrupting the game and I have no idea why Aye is getting involved.

Probably because I think her smart ass memes and comments do the same thing to the game as mebelle is doing. 

Disrupting it.


----------



## Wake

*Good morning everyone.

This game has been a learning process for everyone, including this big oaf. 

I've added a new rule. Please do not discuss pets or family members in Mafia games. The game can be stressful as hell at times. One time I took my $500 laptop and threw it down the stairs because I was so mad. Thank God for warranty and wit. Point being, the game's mental warfare, and bringing pets or family into it is just asking for trouble. Amending rules post now. *


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> mani give me the reasoning there...i will listen....your gut is saying ma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and more strongly with each passing post.
> 
> She's playing the exact same game people here play in political debates when their partisan conclusion is predetermined and they aren't really interested in engaging in any kind of productive dialogue and are merely trying to "win" the internets. Twisting words, taking things out of context, making vague points and accusations and claiming victory. It's exactly the same shit Avatar did to R.D. in game one and I fell for it. Not going to happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out the last posts I thumbed up.
> 
> She's disrupting the game and I have no idea why Aye is getting involved.
> 
> Probably because I think her smart ass memes and comments do the same thing to the game as mebelle is doing.
> 
> Disrupting it.
Click to expand...


Me either.  One, maybe both, are definitely town.  Therefore one, or both can't know it so why all the buddy buddy?   If Aye is so positive about Mertex....why not try to prove it instead of defending Mebelle.

I'm am not following their game play at all


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> mani give me the reasoning there...i will listen....your gut is saying ma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and more strongly with each passing post.
> 
> She's playing the exact same game people here play in political debates when their partisan conclusion is predetermined and they aren't really interested in engaging in any kind of productive dialogue and are merely trying to "win" the internets. Twisting words, taking things out of context, making vague points and accusations and claiming victory. It's exactly the same shit Avatar did to R.D. in game one and I fell for it. Not going to happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out the last posts I thumbed up.
> 
> She's disrupting the game and I have no idea why Aye is getting involved.
> 
> Probably because I think her smart ass memes and comments do the same thing to the game as mebelle is doing.
> 
> Disrupting it.
Click to expand...


I don't agree with you that Aye is being disruptive at all. I've given her posts a lot of consideration and think what she has brought to bear is definitely worth keeping in mind. I just simply disagree with her about who is more suspicious at this point. Of the four non-Rosie voters, Mertex is the only one for me that has moved out from under my finger of suspicion. What her posts tell me about her carry a lot more weight for me than anything Rosie may have said about her. And as of the other three, MeBelle is boat-racing the field right now as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MeBelle

OK~New rule [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] 

No thumbs up during game play.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I posted the past 2 nights, with a couple last night concerning Mertex.


----------



## manifold

On the scale of most townie vibe to most mafia vibe, here is my list.

strollingbones
wolfsister77
Ayecantseeyou
Mertex
Shaitra
dblack
R.D.
Luissa
MeBelle


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and more strongly with each passing post.
> 
> She's playing the exact same game people here play in political debates when their partisan conclusion is predetermined and they aren't really interested in engaging in any kind of productive dialogue and are merely trying to "win" the internets. Twisting words, taking things out of context, making vague points and accusations and claiming victory. It's exactly the same shit Avatar did to R.D. in game one and I fell for it. Not going to happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the last posts I thumbed up.
> 
> She's disrupting the game and I have no idea why Aye is getting involved.
> 
> Probably because I think her smart ass memes and comments do the same thing to the game as mebelle is doing.
> 
> Disrupting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me either.  One, maybe both, are definitely town.  Therefore one, or both can't know it so why all the buddy buddy?   If Aye is so positive about Mertex....why not try to prove it instead of defending Mebelle.
> 
> I'm am not following their game play at all
Click to expand...


I've always believed Aye to be town so I don't get the off topic memes designed to inflame things further and mebelle's just getting worse and worse with her comments.

I don't get this. I'm at a loss.


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *Good morning everyone.
> 
> This game has been a learning process for everyone, including this big oaf.
> 
> I've added a new rule. Please do not discuss pets or family members in Mafia games. The game can be stressful as hell at times. One time I took my $500 laptop and threw it down the stairs because I was so mad. Thank God for warranty and wit. Point being, the game's mental warfare, and bringing pets or family into it is just asking for trouble. Amending rules post now. *



Sorry Wake...I was busy with a grieving child whose pet was dying.  I let the board know what was going on ONLY because at that time  I actually had time to participate more but I couldn't.
It's called being courteous. 

Can we also have a rule regarding players who flat out lie?
And....can we have a rule regarding stroke counts in posts?
Srsly, reading through some posts is ....tldr.


----------



## Wake

*Guys, please simmer down. This is just a game, and it's meant to be fun. Whatever you do, please don't take this game seriously, or have your relationships change because of it.

Let's stay on topic and play the game.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> OK~New rule [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> No thumbs up during game play.



Great insight, hell of a post. Way to go.


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> mani give me the reasoning there...i will listen....your gut is saying ma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and more strongly with each passing post.
> 
> She's playing the exact same game people here play in political debates when their partisan conclusion is predetermined and they aren't really interested in engaging in any kind of productive dialogue and are merely trying to "win" the internets. Twisting words, taking things out of context, making vague points and accusations and claiming victory. It's exactly the same shit Avatar did to R.D. in game one and I fell for it. Not going to happen again.
Click to expand...


BS!

When I post in politics, I research the sources presented.  
Research is a portion of what I do at my JOB.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good morning everyone.
> 
> This game has been a learning process for everyone, including this big oaf.
> 
> I've added a new rule. Please do not discuss pets or family members in Mafia games. The game can be stressful as hell at times. One time I took my $500 laptop and threw it down the stairs because I was so mad. Thank God for warranty and wit. Point being, the game's mental warfare, and bringing pets or family into it is just asking for trouble. Amending rules post now. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Wake...I was busy with a grieving child whose pet was dying.  I let the board know what was going on ONLY because at that time  I actually had time to participate more but I couldn't.
> It's called being courteous.
> 
> Can we also have a rule regarding players who flat out lie?
> And....can we have a rule regarding stroke counts in posts?
> Srsly, reading through some posts is ....tldr.
Click to expand...


I showed you sympathy for this and backed off because of it. You come back and accuse me of deflecting.

I had 2 dogs die within 4 months of each other. I was trying to sympathize. After you accused me of deflecting, you accused me of calling you a liar for that. Since then you've been doing nothing but complain about me.

I am seriously beyond disturbed by this.

This is not Mafia. It's drama and I hate it. I will not respond to it further.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Guys, please simmer down. This is just a game, and it's meant to be fun. Whatever you do, please don't take this game seriously, or have your relationships change because of it.*



Oh trust me, I'm having fun with this! 

When it first started, though, I was having dreams about this stupid game, for 2 nights in a row. It was then that I knew I needed to take several steps back from it and look at it in a different way. Since I did that, no more dreams, no stress at all over it. This game, and any other, isn't worth it.


----------



## manifold

MeBelle60 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> mani give me the reasoning there...i will listen....your gut is saying ma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and more strongly with each passing post.
> 
> She's playing the exact same game people here play in political debates when their partisan conclusion is predetermined and they aren't really interested in engaging in any kind of productive dialogue and are merely trying to "win" the internets. Twisting words, taking things out of context, making vague points and accusations and claiming victory. It's exactly the same shit Avatar did to R.D. in game one and I fell for it. Not going to happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS!
> 
> When I post in politics, I research the sources presented.
> Research is a portion of what I do at my JOB.
Click to expand...


If true, that only makes your behavior here all the more suspicious.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good morning everyone.
> 
> This game has been a learning process for everyone, including this big oaf.
> 
> I've added a new rule. Please do not discuss pets or family members in Mafia games. The game can be stressful as hell at times. One time I took my $500 laptop and threw it down the stairs because I was so mad. Thank God for warranty and wit. Point being, the game's mental warfare, and bringing pets or family into it is just asking for trouble. Amending rules post now. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Wake...I was busy with a grieving child whose pet was dying.  I let the board know what was going on ONLY because at that time  I actually had time to participate more but I couldn't.
> It's called being courteous.
> 
> Can we also have a rule regarding players who flat out lie?
> And....can we have a rule regarding stroke counts in posts?
> Srsly, reading through some posts is ....tldr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you sympathy for this and backed off because of it. You come back and accuse me of deflecting.
> 
> I had 2 dogs die within 4 months of each other. I was trying to sympathize. After you accused me of deflecting, you accused me of calling you a liar for that. Since then you've been doing nothing but complain about me.
> 
> I am seriously beyond disturbed by this.
> 
> This is not Mafia. It's drama and I hate it. I will not respond to it further.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> you accused me of calling you a liar for that


BS!

Link to your accusation pls. (This is about the 10th or more time I've asked for links to your accusations)

You deflected.  OWN IT!!

I don't need your sympathy.

Pls put me on ignore if you can't handle the same type of discussion you dish out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Wake...I was busy with a grieving child whose pet was dying.  I let the board know what was going on ONLY because at that time  I actually had time to participate more but I couldn't.
> It's called being courteous.
> 
> Can we also have a rule regarding players who flat out lie?
> And....can we have a rule regarding stroke counts in posts?
> Srsly, reading through some posts is ....tldr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed you sympathy for this and backed off because of it. You come back and accuse me of deflecting.
> 
> I had 2 dogs die within 4 months of each other. I was trying to sympathize. After you accused me of deflecting, you accused me of calling you a liar for that. Since then you've been doing nothing but complain about me.
> 
> I am seriously beyond disturbed by this.
> 
> This is not Mafia. It's drama and I hate it. I will not respond to it further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you accused me of calling you a liar for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS!
> 
> Link to your accusation pls. (This is about the 10th or more time I've asked for links to your accusations)
> 
> You deflected.  OWN IT!!
> 
> I don't need your sympathy.
> 
> Pls put me on ignore if you can't handle the same type of discussion you dish out.
Click to expand...


I'm done with you and will no longer be responding to you in this game.

Have a nice day.


----------



## R.D.

This is getting out of hand


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry, this opened raw emotions and wounds for me and I didn't handle it well.

I need a break.

My apologizes to all of you for my behavior. Every single one of you. 

It isn't fair to those of you trying to play. 

I will step back. 

Please continue.

Thanks


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> This is getting out of hand



Agreed.

In the interests of the game, I think we've reached a point where people have to pick a side and vote for either MeBelle or Wolfsister and let the chips fall wherever they may.

I've made my feelings well known already and my vote is cast.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK~New rule [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> No thumbs up during game play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great insight, hell of a post. Way to go.
Click to expand...


You were the one complaining about RatInThe Hat thanking posts.

I merely made the request official for you.

How about my other proposed new rules???


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> In the interests of the game, I think we've reached a point where people have to pick a side and vote for either MeBelle or Wolfsister and let the chips fall wherever they may.
> 
> I've made my feelings well known already and my vote is cast.
Click to expand...


Why Wolf ???  Even Mebelle and Aye  haven't  cast a vote  for her.  As far as I recall I'm the only one who even has her on my FOS  list.  Mebelle causing an uproar is not good enough reason imo to toss Wolf overboard 

The pressure is on SB and Shaitra. I wish they would just vote and get this over with . 

*Not Voting (3): strollingbones&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;

MeBelle60 (4): Mertex&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
Mertex (2): , AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, dblack&#9794;
strollingbones (1): Luissa&#9792;*


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that she called you a liar, she is just doing anything to avoid answering the question. She accused you of *defection *while defecting.   How that reads town is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused...who accused wolfsister of *defecting*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern.....
> 
> Nice* deflection* on your part though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks RD.

Defecting  and deflecting are two different things.

Where did I accuse anyone of defecting


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK~New rule [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> No thumbs up during game play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great insight, hell of a post. Way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one complaining about RatInThe Hat thanking posts.
> 
> I merely made the request official for you.
> 
> How about my other proposed new rules???
Click to expand...


I'm not the only one mentioning Rat. Which rule proposals do you want me to give insight on? The ones you don't want me posting too much, the ones where I post too long of posts, the musings and novellas that you don't want to read, the ones you don't want me putting thumbs up in, the post counts being too high, the keystrokes, or the outright lying you accused me of?

I was not prepared to deal with the pets dying stuff. It open a raw wound for me and I already admitted I handled it bad and apologized. 

But I will not apologize for the way I choose to play this game or for sympathizing with you even if you didn't want it.

Have a nice day.


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> In the interests of the game, I think we've reached a point where people have to pick a side and vote for either MeBelle or Wolfsister and let the chips fall wherever they may.
> 
> I've made my feelings well known already and my vote is cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Wolf ???  Even Mebelle and Aye  haven't  cast a vote  for her.  As far as I recall I'm the only one who even has her on my FOS  list.  Mebelle causing an uproar is not good enough reason imo to toss Wolf overboard
> 
> The pressure is on SB and Shaitra. I wish they would just vote and get this over with .
> 
> *Not Voting (3): strollingbones&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;
> 
> MeBelle60 (4): Mertex&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
> Mertex (2): , AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, dblack&#9794;
> strollingbones (1): Luissa&#9792;*
Click to expand...



I definitely don't endorse a vote for Wolf, that's not what I'm saying at all.

But their bickering is not helping the town or the game in any way, and frankly, it makes me uncomfortable to the point that I think one of them has to go. Otherwise this shit is going to linger and drain every last bit of fun out of it. My vote is for MeBelle.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I overlook the arguing. It's going to happen in this game and any other mafia game. It's just part of it. I don't believe it's any reason to vote someone out either. I'd rather my vote go to someone I really think is detrimental to town.


----------



## Wake

*Wolfsister77 is taking a break until at least Monday. 

This is a dastardly game of deceit, analysis, and wit. You can make it damned fun with all the witty (insidious?) strategies out there. Play the game, focus on it, and use your creativity to come up with some epic plays to carry out.

Above all, have fun with this game! *


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I overlook the arguing. It's going to happen in this game and any other mafia game. It's just part of it. I don't believe it's any reason to vote someone out either. I'd rather my vote go to someone I really think is detrimental to town.



Yeah, you're right.

I must have got caught up in all the drama myself there for a bit. 

I need a shower.


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *Wolfsister77 is taking a break until at least Monday.
> 
> This is a dastardly game of deceit, analysis, and wit. You can make it damned fun with all the witty (insidious?) strategies out there. Play the game, focus on it, and use your creativity to come up with some epic plays to carry out.
> 
> Above all, have fun with this game! *




If Wolfsister77 is taking a break *until at least Monday*, should her vote still count? She might quit, period.   [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Yes, so long as a player is still alive and in the game. A player on break can still be lynched, though.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted many things that are helpful to the game. It's not my fault if some people refuse to read, re-read, look up stuff on their own, go back to previous posts themselves, and start putting things together. Those that don't want to read it or look it up on their own or discuss what I posted the past couple of days are also the same people I suspect of being scum.
> 
> The only people trying to 'blow up the game' are the ones that take it so serious. It's a game, not something our lives depend on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all think we have
> 
> The problem is I know *your insights have been wrong concerning me*
Click to expand...


*And me.*  Everyone thinks they have it down to a science.  It blew up in SB's face with Sameech.  But, if we don't stick together to at least learn something, we'll get picked up one by one, because Scum isn't going to let the opportunity to snuff one of us out at night.
You do the math...SB, Shaitra, Luissa and ACSY....voting for someone with just one or two votes isn't helping, and really smells like Scum.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfsister77 is taking a break until at least Monday.
> 
> This is a dastardly game of deceit, analysis, and wit. You can make it damned fun with all the witty (insidious?) strategies out there. Play the game, focus on it, and use your creativity to come up with some epic plays to carry out.
> 
> Above all, have fun with this game! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolfsister77 is taking a break *until at least Monday*, should her vote still count? She might quit, period.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
Click to expand...

There is nothing more to say anyway, why wouldn't it count?

You have never once offered any proof you're the Doc.  Until you do we're just waiting on the fence  sitters.   Funny thing you being one


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> *And me.*  Everyone thinks they have it down to a science.  It blew up in SB's face with Sameech.  But, if we don't stick together to at least learn something, we'll get picked up one by one, because Scum isn't going to let the opportunity to snuff one of us out at night.
> You do the math...SB, Shaitra, Luissa and ACSY...*.voting for someone with just one or two votes isn't helping, and really smells like Scum.*



And telling someone who to vote for isn't scum-like? Interesting analogy there, I must say.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfsister77 is taking a break until at least Monday.
> 
> This is a dastardly game of deceit, analysis, and wit. You can make it damned fun with all the witty (insidious?) strategies out there. Play the game, focus on it, and use your creativity to come up with some epic plays to carry out.
> 
> Above all, have fun with this game! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolfsister77 is taking a break *until at least Monday*, should her vote still count? She might quit, period.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing more to say anyway, why wouldn't it count?
> 
> You have never once offered any proof you're the Doc.  Until you do we're just waiting on the fence  sitters.   Funny thing you being one
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm, I guess you'd have to poll players that were saved by the Doc.
I could also say I'm Queen Elizabeth. How would I prove my claim on a message board???


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And me.*  Everyone thinks they have it down to a science.  It blew up in SB's face with Sameech.  But, if we don't stick together to at least learn something, we'll get picked up one by one, because Scum isn't going to let the opportunity to snuff one of us out at night.
> You do the math...SB, Shaitra, Luissa and ACSY...*.voting for someone with just one or two votes isn't helping, and really smells like Scum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And telling someone who to vote for isn't scum-like? Interesting analogy there, I must say.
Click to expand...


Really...then Strollingbones should be at the top of your list.  Wasn't she all out for voting Sameech out?  It's obvious that more of us think MeBelle is Scum....you and the others are on your own, that smells more like scum than just encouraging everyone to vote.

People are complaining because the game is taking too long, those sitting on the fence are the ones that are dragging it.  People are getting upset because they are being accused of things....from the beginning I took that this was a game and people were going to lie and deceive.  I don't understand why all of a sudden it's all personal.  

You calling me Scum is an insult, but hey, it's a game, and for all I know you may be the cleverest Scum player here.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolfsister77 is taking a break *until at least Monday*, should her vote still count? She might quit, period.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing more to say anyway, why wouldn't it count?
> 
> You have never once offered any proof you're the Doc.  Until you do we're just waiting on the fence  sitters.   Funny thing you being one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, I guess you'd have to poll players that were saved by the Doc.
> I could also say I'm Queen Elizabeth. How would I prove my claim on a message board???
Click to expand...


By posting your picture wearing the crown and holding baby George.....but you don't even have a British accent, so nahhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Rat, you seem to be keeping up with this thread better than some of the players. Why not join in and take dblack's place? We need that spot filled.*


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing more to say anyway, why wouldn't it count?
> 
> You have never once offered any proof you're the Doc.  Until you do we're just waiting on the fence  sitters.   Funny thing you being one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, I guess you'd have to poll players that were saved by the Doc.
> I could also say I'm Queen Elizabeth. How would I prove my claim on a message board???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By posting your picture wearing the crown and holding baby George.....but you don't even have a British accent, so nahhhhhhhhhh......
Click to expand...


Just wait until we skype...


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolfsister77 is taking a break *until at least Monday*, should her vote still count? She might quit, period.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing more to say anyway, why wouldn't it count?
> 
> You have never once offered any proof you're the Doc.  Until you do we're just waiting on the fence  sitters.   Funny thing you being one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, I guess you'd have to poll players that were saved by the Doc.
> I could also say I'm Queen Elizabeth. How would I prove my claim on a message board???
Click to expand...

Honestly? Ask those you saved?  Puh-leese.

This sounds town?   Aye or SB, how about you find us a saved townie to prove Mebelle is the Doc?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And me.*  Everyone thinks they have it down to a science.  It blew up in SB's face with Sameech.  But, if we don't stick together to at least learn something, we'll get picked up one by one, because Scum isn't going to let the opportunity to snuff one of us out at night.
> You do the math...SB, Shaitra, Luissa and ACSY...*.voting for someone with just one or two votes isn't helping, and really smells like Scum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And telling someone who to vote for isn't scum-like? Interesting analogy there, I must say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really...then Strollingbones should be at the top of your list.  Wasn't she all out for voting Sameech out?  It's obvious that more of us think MeBelle is Scum....you and the others are on your own, that smells more like scum than just encouraging everyone to vote.
> 
> People are complaining because the game is taking too long, those sitting on the fence are the ones that are dragging it.  People are getting upset because they are being accused of things....from the beginning I took that this was a game and people were going to lie and deceive.  I don't understand why all of a sudden it's all personal.
> 
> You calling me Scum is an insult, but hey, it's a game, and for all I know you may be the cleverest Scum player here.
Click to expand...


Actually, it sounds more like some people don't want to join the 'gang' mentality of voting for someone just because others are. That doesn't speak of anyone being scum or town. For someone to say it does, is just plain scummy. If you think someone is scum, that's your right; I'm not going to put you down for it and say 'IT'S JUST STUPID THAT YOU WON'T CHANGE YOUR VOTE TO THE PERSON I WANT YOU TO VOTE FOR SO I CAN HAVE MY WAY AND GET THIS VOTE OVER WITH AND GET RID OF SOMEONE IN THE GAME I DON'T WANT IN IT ANYMORE' or something to that effect. That's just ignorant and scummy behavior. It reminds me of a child throwing a temper tantrum because he/she did not get their way.


----------



## MeBelle

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *Rat, you seem to be keeping up with this thread better than some of the players. Why not join in and take dblack's place? We need that spot filled.*



For reals!  Then maybe people will stop complaining about posts being thanked by non-players.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing more to say anyway, why wouldn't it count?
> 
> You have never once offered any proof you're the Doc.  Until you do we're just waiting on the fence  sitters.   Funny thing you being one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, I guess you'd have to poll players that were saved by the Doc.
> I could also say I'm Queen Elizabeth. How would I prove my claim on a message board???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly? Ask those you saved?  Puh-leese.
> 
> This sounds town?   Aye or SB, how about you find us a saved townie to prove Mebelle is the Doc?
Click to expand...


Why should I do your work for you? If you're scum, you know who the townies are. Maybe just want proof of it so you and your other goon can take her out at night if she isn't voted out. But, hey, I'm just a dumb townie that some don't want to think for herself.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> And telling someone who to vote for isn't scum-like? Interesting analogy there, I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really...then Strollingbones should be at the top of your list.  Wasn't she all out for voting Sameech out?  It's obvious that more of us think MeBelle is Scum....you and the others are on your own, that smells more like scum than just encouraging everyone to vote.
> 
> People are complaining because the game is taking too long, those sitting on the fence are the ones that are dragging it.  People are getting upset because they are being accused of things....from the beginning I took that this was a game and people were going to lie and deceive.  I don't understand why all of a sudden it's all personal.
> 
> You calling me Scum is an insult, but hey, it's a game, and for all I know you may be the cleverest Scum player here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it sounds more like some people don't want to join the 'gang' mentality of voting for someone just because others are. That doesn't speak of anyone being scum or town. For someone to say it does, is just plain scummy. If you think someone is scum, that's your right; I'm not going to put you down for it and say 'IT'S JUST STUPID THAT YOU WON'T CHANGE YOUR VOTE TO THE PERSON I WANT YOU TO VOTE FOR SO I CAN HAVE MY WAY AND GET THIS VOTE OVER WITH AND GET RID OF SOMEONE IN THE GAME I DON'T WANT IN IT ANYMORE' or something to that effect. That's just ignorant and scummy behavior. It reminds me of a child throwing a temper tantrum because he/she did not get their way.
Click to expand...


Well, if the way you are going to play the game is everyone for themselves, then Town doesn't have a chance....thanks for your expertise deduction.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, I guess you'd have to poll players that were saved by the Doc.
> I could also say I'm Queen Elizabeth. How would I prove my claim on a message board???
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly? Ask those you saved?  Puh-leese.
> 
> This sounds town?   Aye or SB, how about you find us a saved townie to prove Mebelle is the Doc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I do your work for you? If you're scum, you know who the townies are. Maybe just want proof of it so you and your other goon can take her out at night if she isn't voted out. But, hey, I'm just a dumb townie that some don't want to think for herself.
Click to expand...

For Mebelle not me ...keep up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly? Ask those you saved?  Puh-leese.
> 
> This sounds town?   *Aye or SB, how about you find us a saved townie to prove Mebelle is the Doc? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I do your work for you? If you're scum, you know who the townies are. Maybe just want proof of it so you and your other goon can take her out at night if she isn't voted out. But, hey, I'm just a dumb townie that some don't want to think for herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For Mebelle not me ...keep up.
Click to expand...


Look at the bolded. You asked me or sb to find a saved townie for you.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I do your work for you? If you're scum, you know who the townies are. Maybe just want proof of it so you and your other goon can take her out at night if she isn't voted out. But, hey, I'm just a dumb townie that some don't want to think for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> For Mebelle not me ...keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the bolded. You asked me or sb to find a saved townie for you.
Click to expand...


No one - no one - can be this clueless.   It has to be a ploy, but why?


----------



## MeBelle

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, I guess you'd have to poll players that were saved by the Doc.
> I could also say I'm Queen Elizabeth. How would I prove my claim on a message board???
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly?* Ask those you saved? * Puh-leese.
> 
> This sounds town?   *Aye or SB, how about you find us a saved townie to prove Mebelle is the Doc? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I do your work for you? If you're scum, you know who the townies are. Maybe just want proof of it so you and your other goon can take her out at night if she isn't voted out. But, hey, I'm just a dumb townie that some don't want to think for herself.
Click to expand...


This is interesting.  Sounds like RD may know more than a townie should know.  hmmmmm


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing more to say anyway, why wouldn't it count?
> 
> You have never once offered any proof you're the Doc.  Until you do we're just waiting on the fence  sitters.   Funny thing you being one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, I guess *you'd have to poll players that were saved by the Doc.*
> I could also say I'm Queen Elizabeth. How would I prove my claim on a message board???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly? *Ask those you saved*?  Puh-leese.
> 
> This sounds town?   Aye or SB, how about you find us a saved townie to prove Mebelle is the Doc?
Click to expand...


You said ask, I said poll.


----------



## Luissa

Wake said:


> *Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> This game has been a learning process for everyone, including this big oaf.
> 
> 
> 
> I've added a new rule. Please do not discuss pets or family members in Mafia games. The game can be stressful as hell at times. One time I took my $500 laptop and threw it down the stairs because I was so mad. Thank God for warranty and wit. Point being, the game's mental warfare, and bringing pets or family into it is just asking for trouble. Amending rules post now. *




Pets? 
Was someone talking about my evil Satan cat? I will cut a bitch.


----------



## Shaitra

Wow, I'm not sure it was a good thing or a bad thing that work was very busy this morning.  

I wanted to consider a few things which is why I unvoted.  At the beginning of the game, many people expressed that they wanted to take plenty of time so everyone would have a say.  Now it seems many people are wanting the game to go faster.  I do know moving things faster helps scum more than town.

Anyway, because she's been hitting my scum radar through most of the game: 
*Vote: MeBelle*


----------



## MeBelle

Can I vote for myself????


----------



## MeBelle

I don't have an issue using the hammer.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.4​**&#8220;Wit beyond measure is a man's greatest treasure.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, dblack&#9794;(replacement)_

*MeBelle60 (5):* _Mertex&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_




*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
*~* *Seeking a replacement for dblack.*

3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
| 4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 |​


----------



## MeBelle

I will say, *one more time*, that if I get lynched, townies will lose their protection.

That said, if I do get lynched, please pay attention to those who voted for Avatar and sameech (except for me, since I'll be dead)  

There are *only two scum* 

And [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] ....I want a dam good death scene this time!!!!


----------



## strollingbones

lu can we get you to throw in on mertex...with me and ma that will be 5....then i think we may be able to flip mani


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]~ another question pls.  If dblack has quit, does his vote still count?

That is... a very good question. Since dblack is replacing out, his slot's vote would reset. If he comes back before a replacement is found, he can always vote again.


----------



## manifold

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]~ another question pls.  If dblack has quit, does his vote still count?



If it wasn't for you and Wolf scaring people away, we'd probably have a replacement by now.


----------



## strollingbones

would you let rat sit in for db?  i can nag him into it

If Rat wishes to play, he may. This game is open for everyone, and first come first serve is the rule. As long as the focus is the game, we're good.


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> lu can we get you to throw in on mertex...with me and ma that will be 5....then i think we may be able to flip mani



It's gonna be a tough sell.



manifold said:


> On the scale of most townie vibe to most mafia vibe, here is my list.
> 
> strollingbones
> wolfsister77
> Ayecantseeyou
> *Mertex*
> Shaitra
> dblack
> R.D.
> Luissa
> *MeBelle*




just sayin...


----------



## Wake

*Actually, I was just contacted by TN in response to my PM seeking a replacement. He has asked for the role PM, so he will be the one. *


----------



## strollingbones

tn? who is that?

then we are at a stand off mani....simple as that...unless lu flips from me to ma

i do not get why you feel like ma is mafia....i get clear townie vibs from her

hell to be honest....i could flip and vote for wolf.....anyone else?


----------



## strollingbones

i think we are looking at mertex and wolf but that is just me....


----------



## MeBelle

Maybe  not so hard.

I AM the Town Doctor.

I have protected Bonez every night.

Will the Town Cop please step up and reveal their results for each night.

I am requesting the Town Bodyguard to protect me  (at his/her peril may they rest RIP if they want to) should a sixth vote be cast to lynch me.


----------



## Wake

*tn5421 replaces dblack effective immediately. Please give him a warm welcome, everyone. *


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> i do not get why you feel like ma is mafia....i get clear townie vibs from her



I've already explained why as best as I can. All I'd be doing at this point is repeating myself.

But if you really feel strongly that she's town, then don't vote for her. I'm getting a strong townie read from Mertex.

After MeBelle, the next up on my list is Luissa. How do you feel about her?


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think the bodyguard can stop a voted lynching.....can they wake?

Negative.


----------



## strollingbones

lu is townie to me....i think...mertex and wolf...both are givng a lot of conflicting crap...and wolf say i would not vote..when i did not say that...i said i would not vote for ma...


----------



## strollingbones

somehow wolf has put a target on her own back to me....


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> somehow wolf has put a target on her own back to me....



That's how I feel about MeBelle.


----------



## R.D.

Hey Tn.  Welcome to the madhouse


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> somehow wolf has put a target on her own back to me....



I second that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Welcome aboard, TN.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MeBelle60 said:


> Maybe  not so hard.
> 
> I AM the Town Doctor.
> 
> I have protected Bonez every night.
> 
> Will the Town Cop please step up and reveal their results for each night.
> 
> I am requesting the Town Bodyguard to protect me  (at his/her peril may they rest RIP if they want to) should a sixth vote be cast to lynch me.



The cop needs to step forward.


----------



## strollingbones

so the new guy is gonna have to read all this crap....it will take forever....


----------



## strollingbones

want grandma the town cop?


----------



## strollingbones

sorry she was the jailkeeper


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  not so hard.
> 
> I AM the Town Doctor.
> 
> I have protected Bonez every night.
> 
> Will the Town Cop please step up and reveal their results for each night.
> 
> I am requesting the Town Bodyguard to protect me  (at his/her peril may they rest RIP if they want to) should a sixth vote be cast to lynch me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop needs to step forward.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me?!?!?

The ONLY reason the cop should step forward is if s/he is in possession of a guilty result. And if that were the case, s/he would've already come forward unless s/he is an idiot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  not so hard.
> 
> I AM the Town Doctor.
> 
> I have protected Bonez every night.
> 
> Will the Town Cop please step up and reveal their results for each night.
> 
> I am requesting the Town Bodyguard to protect me  (at his/her peril may they rest RIP if they want to) should a sixth vote be cast to lynch me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop needs to step forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!?
> 
> The ONLY reason the cop should step forward is if s/he is in possession of a guilty result. And if that were the case, s/he would've already come forward unless s/he is an idiot.
Click to expand...


With MeBelle saying who she protected and with the town cop coming forward and telling us his/her results, we can figure out who the scum are by process of elimination. There's only 2 of them left. It can't be hard to see the reasoning behind it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

that is, unless you are really are scum and don't want the cop to tell anything.


----------



## strollingbones

i believe ma is the town doctor....i do not see any reason to doubt her and she is simply trying to stay alive....


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop needs to step forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!?
> 
> The ONLY reason the cop should step forward is if s/he is in possession of a guilty result. And if that were the case, s/he would've already come forward unless s/he is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With MeBelle saying who she protected and with the town cop coming forward and telling us his/her results, we can figure out who the scum are by process of elimination. There's only 2 of them left. It can't be hard to see the reasoning behind it.
Click to expand...


And what if MeBelle is full of shit and just trying to out the cop on her way to the gallows?

And what if the cop was roll blocked?

For example, the cop could be sitting on 1 no-result and 2 innocent results, one of which could be the godfather. How does the cop outing him/herself help us at all if that's the case?

Without a guilty result in hand, the cop outing him/herself at this point offers more help to the mafia than it does the town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

those that can't read between the lines in this game have made fools of themselves.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!?
> 
> The ONLY reason the cop should step forward is if s/he is in possession of a guilty result. And if that were the case, s/he would've already come forward unless s/he is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With MeBelle saying who she protected and with the town cop coming forward and telling us his/her results, we can figure out who the scum are by process of elimination. There's only 2 of them left. It can't be hard to see the reasoning behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what if MeBelle is full of shit and just trying to out the cop on her way to the gallows?
> 
> And what if the cop was roll blocked?
> 
> For example, the cop could be sitting on 1 no-result and 2 innocent results, one of which could be the godfather. How does the cop outing him/herself help us at all if that's the case?
> 
> Without a guilty result in hand, the cop outing him/herself at this point offers more help to the mafia than it does the town.
Click to expand...


and if she's telling the truth (which i believe she is) and gets lynched by a mob of fools, what say you then?


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> With MeBelle saying who she protected and with the town cop coming forward and telling us his/her results, we can figure out who the scum are by process of elimination. There's only 2 of them left. It can't be hard to see the reasoning behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what if MeBelle is full of shit and just trying to out the cop on her way to the gallows?
> 
> And what if the cop was roll blocked?
> 
> For example, the cop could be sitting on 1 no-result and 2 innocent results, one of which could be the godfather. How does the cop outing him/herself help us at all if that's the case?
> 
> Without a guilty result in hand, the cop outing him/herself at this point offers more help to the mafia than it does the town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and if she's telling the truth (which i believe she is) and gets lynched by a mob of fools, what say you then?
Click to expand...


Then I say give me a double barkeep, I need it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  not so hard.
> 
> I AM the Town Doctor.
> 
> I have protected Bonez every night.
> 
> Will the Town Cop please step up and reveal their results for each night.
> 
> I am requesting the Town Bodyguard to protect me  (at his/her peril may they rest RIP if they want to) should a sixth vote be cast to lynch me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop needs to step forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!?
> 
> The ONLY reason the cop should step forward is if s/he is in possession of a guilty result. And if that were the case, s/he would've already come forward unless s/he is an idiot.
Click to expand...


Wolf, why are you thanking this post when you were supposedly taking a break the game? Either you are here or you aren't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what if MeBelle is full of shit and just trying to out the cop on her way to the gallows?
> 
> And what if the cop was roll blocked?
> 
> For example, the cop could be sitting on 1 no-result and 2 innocent results, one of which could be the godfather. How does the cop outing him/herself help us at all if that's the case?
> 
> Without a guilty result in hand, the cop outing him/herself at this point offers more help to the mafia than it does the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if she's telling the truth (which i believe she is) and gets lynched by a mob of fools, what say you then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I say give me a double barkeep, I need it.
Click to expand...


Not good enough.


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  not so hard.
> 
> I AM the Town Doctor.
> 
> I have protected Bonez every night.
> 
> Will the Town Cop please step up and reveal their results for each night.
> 
> I am requesting the Town Bodyguard to protect me  (at his/her peril may they rest RIP if they want to) should a sixth vote be cast to lynch me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cop needs to step forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!?
> 
> The ONLY reason the cop should step forward is if s/he is in possession of a guilty result.* And if that were the case, s/he would've already come forward unless s/he is an idiot.*
Click to expand...


Not if the town cop was trying to point players in a certain direction AND protect themselves from scum by dropping hints, like I've been dropping when not having to defend myself.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if she's telling the truth (which i believe she is) and gets lynched by a mob of fools, what say you then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I say give me a double barkeep, I need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not good enough.
Click to expand...


Yeah, better make it a triple.

Seriously though, I think MeBelle is lying.

Why did she wait so long after outing herself to tell us who she protected?

Why did she even out herself in the first place?

And why call for the cop to out themselves when it's a bad move for the town?

I'm convinced more than ever now that she's mafia, and it's a hill I'm willing to die on.


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what if MeBelle is full of shit and just trying to out the cop on her way to the gallows?
> 
> And what if the cop was roll blocked?
> 
> For example, the cop could be sitting on 1 no-result and 2 innocent results, one of which could be the godfather. How does the cop outing him/herself help us at all if that's the case?
> 
> Without a guilty result in hand, the cop outing him/herself at this point offers more help to the mafia than it does the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if she's telling the truth (which i believe she is) and gets lynched by a mob of fools, what say you then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I say give me a double barkeep, I need it.
Click to expand...


You'll need a dozen doubles.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop needs to step forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!?
> 
> The ONLY reason the cop should step forward is if s/he is in possession of a guilty result.* And if that were the case, s/he would've already come forward unless s/he is an idiot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if the town cop was trying to point players in a certain direction AND protect themselves from scum by dropping hints, like I've been dropping when not having to defend myself.
Click to expand...


Can you please link hints you supposedly have dropped?


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if she's telling the truth (which i believe she is) and gets lynched by a mob of fools, what say you then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I say give me a double barkeep, I need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not good enough.
Click to expand...


Pssst, she won't really die


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I say give me a double barkeep, I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, better make it a triple.
> 
> Seriously though, I think MeBelle is lying.
> 
> Why did she wait so long after outing herself to tell us who she protected?
> 
> Why did she even out herself in the first place?
> 
> And why call for the cop to out themselves when it's a bad move for the town?
> 
> I'm convinced more than ever now that she's mafia, and it's a hill I'm willing to die on.
Click to expand...


that's your choice to make.

i honestly believe you are making the wrong move though. 

the cop coming forward now is not a bad move for town, if you'd just think about it. of course scum would be against it, since it'd be a major loss for them for townies to know who they are. then again, i already figured them out days ago.


----------



## manifold

MeBelle60 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop needs to step forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!?
> 
> The ONLY reason the cop should step forward is if s/he is in possession of a guilty result.* And if that were the case, s/he would've already come forward unless s/he is an idiot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if the town cop was trying to point players in a certain direction AND protect themselves from scum by dropping hints, like I've been dropping when not having to defend myself.
Click to expand...


Wrong!

At this point in the game, if the cop has a guilty result and doesn't come forward s/he is royally screwing the pooch. It's not about protecting themselves, it's about playing to their win condition. There are only two mafia left and one of them is the godfather. There would be nothing more the cop could offer the town than to ID the mafia player they have in hand.


----------



## tn5421

Wake said:


> *tn5421 replaces dblack effective immediately. Please give him a warm welcome, everyone. *



Hi everyone, I'm here.  This is going to take a bit of catching up, but feel free to ask me questions anyway.


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I say give me a double barkeep, I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, better make it a triple.
> 
> Seriously though, I think MeBelle is lying.
> 
> Why did she wait so long after outing herself to tell us who she protected?
> 
> Why did she even out herself in the first place?
> 
> And why call for the cop to out themselves when it's a bad move for the town?
> 
> I'm convinced more than ever now that she's mafia, and it's a hill I'm willing to die on.
Click to expand...


I've been dropping hints as to who I am.
I outed myself at the same time I told who I protected.
Who says it's a bad move for the town to call out the cop?
There are eight townies left.

I AM the doctor.
The cop may know up to three of the townies.
The bodyguard will know who s/he is.
Let's see 1+3+1=5...do I have that math correct?? 

The other three townies who have not identified themselves will *vote to lynch a scum.*
5+3=8...do I have that math correct???

*As a team,* the Mafia may kill one player per Night

Town wins.


----------



## manifold

OMFG I'm having a sameech moment right now!


----------



## MeBelle

Welcome [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION] !

I'll make it easy for you.
Vote to lynch manifold. 

j/k


----------



## tn5421

MeBelle60 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, better make it a triple.
> 
> Seriously though, I think MeBelle is lying.
> 
> Why did she wait so long after outing herself to tell us who she protected?
> 
> Why did she even out herself in the first place?
> 
> And why call for the cop to out themselves when it's a bad move for the town?
> 
> I'm convinced more than ever now that she's mafia, and it's a hill I'm willing to die on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been dropping hints as to who I am.
> I outed myself at the same time I told who I protected.
> Who says it's a bad move for the town to call out the cop?
> There are eight townies left.
> 
> I AM the doctor.
> The cop may know up to three of the townies.
> The bodyguard will know who s/he is.
> Let's see 1+3+1=5...do I have that math correct??
> 
> The other three townies who have not identified themselves will *vote to lynch a scum.*
> 5+3=8...do I have that math correct???
> 
> *As a team,* the Mafia may kill one player per Night
> 
> Town wins.
Click to expand...


There's a good possibility that the cop investigated people that are dead.  I haven't really read much past page one yet.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, better make it a triple.
> 
> Seriously though, I think MeBelle is lying.
> 
> Why did she wait so long after outing herself to tell us who she protected?
> 
> Why did she even out herself in the first place?
> 
> And why call for the cop to out themselves when it's a bad move for the town?
> 
> I'm convinced more than ever now that she's mafia, and it's a hill I'm willing to die on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been dropping hints as to who I am.
> I outed myself at the same time I told who I protected.
Click to expand...

Link please

Not today's too little too late claim a few posts up either.    This has been weeks in the making, and days since your big declaration.   Any proof your claims are true would be nice


----------



## tn5421

strollingbones said:


> tn? who is that?
> 
> then we are at a stand off mani....simple as that...unless lu flips from me to ma
> 
> i do not get why you feel like ma is mafia....i get clear townie vibs from her
> 
> hell to be honest....i could flip and vote for wolf.....anyone else?



That would be me.



R.D. said:


> Hey Tn.  Welcome to the madhouse



Thanks.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Welcome aboard, TN.



Whoo.  Posts fly by fast here.



strollingbones said:


> so the new guy is gonna have to read all this crap....it will take forever....



I'm strongly considering just christmas-treeing it and having everyone summarize.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, better make it a triple.
> 
> Seriously though, I think MeBelle is lying.
> 
> Why did she wait so long after outing herself to tell us who she protected?
> 
> Why did she even out herself in the first place?
> 
> And why call for the cop to out themselves when it's a bad move for the town?
> 
> I'm convinced more than ever now that she's mafia, and it's a hill I'm willing to die on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dropping hints as to who I am.
> I outed myself at the same time I told who I protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link please
> 
> Not today's too little too late claim a few posts up either.    This has been weeks in the making, and days since your big declaration.   Any proof your claims are true would be nice
Click to expand...


RD-do you know how to search a thread?
I haven't made many posts and you can discount many I've made today up to where I tell the town I am the DOCTOR.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.5​**&#8220;Alone we can do so little; together we can do so much.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;_

*MeBelle60 (5):* _Mertex&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_


*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
*~* *Town Bodyguard role slightly modified.*

3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4​


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dropping hints as to who I am.
> I outed myself at the same time I told who I protected.
> 
> 
> 
> Link please
> 
> Not today's too little too late claim a few posts up either.    This has been weeks in the making, and days since your big declaration.   Any proof your claims are true would be nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RD-do you know how to search a thread?
> I haven't made many posts and you can discount many I've made today up to where I tell the town I am the DOCTOR.
Click to expand...



I do.   We all do.

BUSTED!


----------



## MeBelle

tn5421 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, better make it a triple.
> 
> Seriously though, I think MeBelle is lying.
> 
> Why did she wait so long after outing herself to tell us who she protected?
> 
> Why did she even out herself in the first place?
> 
> And why call for the cop to out themselves when it's a bad move for the town?
> 
> I'm convinced more than ever now that she's mafia, and it's a hill I'm willing to die on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dropping hints as to who I am.
> I outed myself at the same time I told who I protected.
> Who says it's a bad move for the town to call out the cop?
> There are eight townies left.
> 
> I AM the doctor.
> The cop may know up to three of the townies.
> The bodyguard will know who s/he is.
> Let's see 1+3+1=5...do I have that math correct??
> 
> The other three townies who have not identified themselves will *vote to lynch a scum.*
> 5+3=8...do I have that math correct???
> 
> *As a team,* the Mafia may kill one player per Night
> 
> Town wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a good possibility that the cop investigated people that are dead.  I haven't really read much past page one yet.
Click to expand...


True.  The numbers would still remain the same.  Eight townies, *two scum*.


----------



## tn5421

@MOD:

How do I ISO people?
Is there a post that links every votecount?
What was modified about the Bodyguard role?
Are the gender characters really needed?
Why do bullets affect ghosts?

USMB doesn't have ISO technology.
The Vote Counts. I will be adding all VCs to them soon.
If the Bodyguard guards the Doctor and the Doctor guards the Bodyguard, if a kill attempt goes their way the Bodyguard will die.
I think so, in order to prevent confusion. If majority doesn't want it that can change.
Heh.


----------



## tn5421

MeBelle60 said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dropping hints as to who I am.
> I outed myself at the same time I told who I protected.
> Who says it's a bad move for the town to call out the cop?
> There are eight townies left.
> 
> I AM the doctor.
> The cop may know up to three of the townies.
> The bodyguard will know who s/he is.
> Let's see 1+3+1=5...do I have that math correct??
> 
> The other three townies who have not identified themselves will *vote to lynch a scum.*
> 5+3=8...do I have that math correct???
> 
> *As a team,* the Mafia may kill one player per Night
> 
> Town wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a good possibility that the cop investigated people that are dead.  I haven't really read much past page one yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  The numbers would still remain the same.  Eight townies, *two scum*.
Click to expand...


What exactly are you trying to imply?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*If the Town Bodyguard guards the Town Doctor, and the Town Doctor protects the Town bodyguard, and a likk attempt comes their way, the Town Bodyguard will die.*

likk? lick? 

I know you mean 'kill', but it is funny.


----------



## tn5421

Oh, so the bodyguard gains the attribute Macho if doctor and bodyguard use ability on each other.

Yes, in order to prevent an unbreakable combo. Also, the role is actually the Meat Shield, but I had mistakenly called it the Bodyguard instead.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please
> 
> Not today's too little too late claim a few posts up either.    This has been weeks in the making, and days since your big declaration.   Any proof your claims are true would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RD-do you know how to search a thread?
> I haven't made many posts and you can discount many I've made today up to where I tell the town I am the DOCTOR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do.   We all do.
> 
> BUSTED!
Click to expand...


Your BUSTED failed if it refers to me.

I can tell you from memory that I posted to Mertex about the Town Doc fixing owies...another post where I state that my role has been very fruitful (productive).


----------



## MeBelle

tn5421 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a good possibility that the cop investigated people that are dead.  I haven't really read much past page one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  The numbers would still remain the same.  Eight townies, *two scum*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly are you trying to imply?
Click to expand...



That's all.


----------



## tn5421

What are your reads at the moment,  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]?


----------



## manifold

*Unvote*

Sorry guys, I hate to waffle but I've been reading through all of MeBelle's posts and I'm starting to think maybe she's telling the truth and she just sucks at this game, no offense MeBelle.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Found a link where MeBelle dropped a hint early in the game:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-26.html#post9136142

For those that don't want to look it up.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> *Unvote*
> 
> Sorry guys, I hate to waffle but I've been reading through all of MeBelle's posts and I'm starting to think maybe she's telling the truth and she just sucks at this game, no offense MeBelle.



Can you point to a few posts that lead you to feel this way?


Welcome TN!


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> Sorry guys, I hate to waffle but I've been reading through all of MeBelle's posts and I'm starting to think maybe she's telling the truth and she just sucks at this game, no offense MeBelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point to a few posts that lead you to feel this way?
> 
> 
> Welcome TN!
Click to expand...



The only glaring posts are the one Aye already posted and the one where she actually outs herself. The rest is more of a general tone I'm picking up on the re-read I wasn't really getting the first time around. But even more important than that, if she is lying, I would have expected the real doctor to come forward by now. It would be the smart play at this point in the game since it would get her lynched for sure and that would be worth the doctor outing themselves... if it's not her.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm afraid we all might be getting tunnel vision on certain people, both those we think are scum and thouse we think are town.

Maybe we should all try something radical here.  Take the one player that you think is more likely town and reverse that thought.  Now go back through the thread and read that player's posts as if you were suspicious of them.  Do the posts still make you think town or do you now see things you didn't see before?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

^^^^^ already did that. 

I also read the thread backwards, read posts by members using the search, and a couple other things.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> Sorry guys, I hate to waffle but I've been reading through all of MeBelle's posts and I'm starting to think maybe she's telling the truth and she just sucks at this game, no offense MeBelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point to a few posts that lead you to feel this way?
> 
> 
> Welcome TN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only glaring posts are the one Aye already posted and the one where she actually outs herself. The rest is more of a general tone I'm picking up on the re-read I wasn't really getting the first time around. But even more important than that, if she is lying, I would have expected the real doctor to come forward by now. It would be the smart play at this point in the game since it would get her lynched for sure and that would be worth the doctor outing themselves... if it's not her.
Click to expand...

I though about the real Doc coming forward.  Why would they, if she is lying and about to be lynched? 

When she did finally out herself she did not hint who she saved post 1545

She also, only hinted who she was.  Grandma was wise enough not to challenge her knowing full well it had to be the Doc.  We all figured it out at grandma's lynching.   Who is to say if Grandma was the Doc she wouldn't now be claiming to be the jail keeper?  Grandma suspected her and only switched when sameech, for whatever reason, decided to save her....much like Aye has now decided to do.  For the life of me I cannot wrap my head around their game play.

When Mebelle did come forward she was in no danger.  She later claimed she put herself in harms way .   M'ok, so why now fight for your life?  Why do it in the first place?   If its because she sucks at the game, I'm still willing to take her down at this point, besides being town what good is an exposed Doctor? 

And...why protect SB every night?  Why claim SB can somehow back it up?  Just as Grandma knew...she can't prove it.  Only scum can prove if sB was even targeted.  That's way other hints are necessary.  

Ayes post defending her doesn't sway me.


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> *Unvote*
> 
> Sorry guys, I hate to waffle but I've been reading through all of MeBelle's posts and I'm starting to think maybe she's telling the truth and she just sucks at this game, no offense MeBelle.



Me, offended by you...

I'm new at this.  This game is wicked long.

You're just slow, porkchop.


----------



## strollingbones

so mani who do you think we should lynch next.....wolf or mertex or someone else?


----------



## strollingbones

and a hush falls over the crowd


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> so mani who do you think we should lynch next.....wolf or mertex or someone else?



Go ahead and vote for me SB, you already screwed us over with your "big hunch" that Sameech was Scum.....and when Wake posts that I'm a Vanilla Townie, they can then realize that your hunches are nothing but a pile of BS.


----------



## strollingbones

someone has to go and it is a block for ma or you.....i just dont get the mafia vib from ma....
as for lynching sammie....i sure the hell was not the only one thinking he needed to go


----------



## strollingbones

i was solid on avatar and rosie.....sorry i fucked up on sam...but you go on mertex who do you think should be voted out...who is mafia to you


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> I'd still rather take my chances with MeBelle. Consider the possibilities...
> 
> A) MeBelle is the town doctor: If this is the case, then she f*cked us hard by effectively rendering her power worthless, and for what, to stroke her own ego. That's almost worth a trip to the gallows regardless. And let's not forget it could just as easily be Grandma we have to thank for two nights without a kill.


Yep



manifold said:


> B) The sameech hypothesis - MeBelle is a vanilla townie and she's trying to divert the NK or mafia role block toward her. If true, that would actually be a pretty shrewd and selfless play on her part. Unfortunately, I just have much too hard a time believing this. My gut just says no eff'n way.


Yep.

Plus, she chickened out if she was being selfless


manifold said:


> C) MeBelle is mafia and she was attempting to flush
> out the real PR's and/or provide herself some PR townie "cover" to keep her from the gallows. If this is true and we lynch her today, we pretty much have the game wrapped up. We'd have the numbers to role reveal and triangulate on the last remaining mafia long before s/he can take us all out.



Yep


----------



## strollingbones

we had two  night without a kill for a reason...unfortunately we do not know the reason but it has to be the roleblocker, the jailer or the doctor who prevents night kills...so grandma's death is on their hands.....the mafia's not the voters....

now we know the jailer is dead (grandma) are we gonna tempt fates by lynching someone claiming to be the town doctor...there is no way of ma proving this or not...she has replied to all the questions...and like everything else in this game..it simply causes more questions to arise....

mani take the lead...i was wrong on sam and that releases you to vote for me at your will....go for it....who do you want out at this point?


----------



## strollingbones

townies need to keep the players who can prevent night kills.....

i just dont know that i would take that chance...i think ma is telling the truth....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so mani who do you think we should lynch next.....wolf or mertex or someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and vote for me SB, you already screwed us over with your "big hunch" that Sameech was Scum.....and when Wake posts that I'm a Vanilla Townie, they can then realize that your hunches are nothing but a pile of BS.
Click to expand...


Wasn't everything you said about Rosie being town BS too? You are the one that went full rogue on town from the get-go. You've accused me, bones, and wolf time after time of being scum. You kept telling me I'd be next just about every time I rebuffed your accusations. If I recall correctly, you told that to wolf as well at least once. Many of your posts have screamed out 'scum' to me. When called out on some of it, you'd immediately switch gears and tone down your responses.


----------



## strollingbones

*vote: mertex*


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> scum knows who scum is.......townies have no advantage in this game....it is hard core guessing for the first few lynching...we havent gotten much info from the kills either....
> 
> i still dont see why yall are jumping on mabelle....or aye..i just dont get the scum feeling from either one..and remember grandma was not killed by us but by the mafia



Why do you think scum went after a guess instead of the Doc? 

If the bodyguard was killed, we could assume he/she was protecting Mebelle.   But since that wasn't what happened, it seems clear the bodyguard also does not believe her. He/she protected someone else

And having outed herself as the Doc PR, didnt she actually try to put the bodyguard in harms way?  

She was not in danger of being lynched.   Why do you think it makes sense for her to announce her PR?

Now she asks for bodyguard protection and wants the cop to expose him/herself.  That makes sense to you? 

She was not my first vote, others convinced me.  But now she is my solid vote

Sameech wanted out, maybe she does too.


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> we had two  night without a kill for a reason...unfortunately we do not know the reason but it has to be the roleblocker, the jailer or the doctor who prevents night kills...so grandma's death is on their hands.....the mafia's not the voters....
> 
> now we know the jailer is dead (grandma) are we gonna tempt fates by lynching someone claiming to be the town doctor...there is no way of ma proving this or not...she has replied to all the questions...and like everything else in this game..it simply causes more questions to arise....
> 
> mani take the lead...i was wrong on sam and that releases you to vote for me at your will....go for it....who do you want out at this point?



I really don't know bones.

I'm not exactly feeling like Columbo right now after I got so fixated on MeBelle that I failed to see the glaringly obvious evidence staring me in the face that exonerates her. And having come within inches of leading the charge to lynch the town doctor makes me think I need to take a step back and rethink everybody. I still think MeBelle deserves a good eSlap for outing herself, but it doesn't do the town any good to lynch her out of spite.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> scum knows who scum is.......townies have no advantage in this game....it is hard core guessing for the first few lynching...we havent gotten much info from the kills either....
> 
> i still dont see why yall are jumping on mabelle....or aye..i just dont get the scum feeling from either one..and remember grandma was not killed by us but by the mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think scum went after a guess instead of the Doc? *
> 
> If the bodyguard was killed, we could assume he/she was protecting Mebelle.   But since that wasn't what happened, it seems clear the bodyguard also does not believe her. He/she protected someone else
> 
> And having outed herself as the Doc PR, didnt she actually try to put the bodyguard in harms way?
> 
> She was not in danger of being lynched.   Why do you think it makes sense for her to announce her PR?
> 
> Now she asks for bodyguard protection and wants the cop to expose him/herself.  That makes sense to you?
> 
> She was not my first vote, others convinced me.  But now she is my solid vote
> 
> Sameech wanted out, maybe she does too.
Click to expand...


and just how do you know scum went after a guess? that's something townies wouldn't have info on.


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> scum knows who scum is.......townies have no advantage in this game....it is hard core guessing for the first few lynching...we havent gotten much info from the kills either....
> 
> i still dont see why yall are jumping on mabelle....or aye..i just dont get the scum feeling from either one..and remember grandma was not killed by us but by the mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think scum went after a guess instead of the Doc?
> 
> If the bodyguard was killed, we could assume he/she was protecting Mebelle.   But since that wasn't what happened, it seems clear the bodyguard also does not believe her. He/she protected someone else
> 
> And having outed herself as the Doc PR, didnt she actually try to put the bodyguard in harms way?
> 
> She was not in danger of being lynched.   Why do you think it makes sense for her to announce her PR?
> 
> Now she asks for bodyguard protection and wants the cop to expose him/herself.  That makes sense to you?
> 
> She was not my first vote, others convinced me.  But now she is my solid vote
> 
> Sameech wanted out, maybe she does too.
Click to expand...




Yes, she f*cked us good and proper by outing herself merely to toot her own horn, but if she was lying we would have definitely heard from the real doctor by now.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> scum knows who scum is.......townies have no advantage in this game....it is hard core guessing for the first few lynching...we havent gotten much info from the kills either....
> 
> i still dont see why yall are jumping on mabelle....or aye..i just dont get the scum feeling from either one..and remember grandma was not killed by us but by the mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think scum went after a guess instead of the Doc?
> 
> If the bodyguard was killed, we could assume he/she was protecting Mebelle.   But since that wasn't what happened, it seems clear the bodyguard also does not believe her. He/she protected someone else
> 
> And having outed herself as the Doc PR, didnt she actually try to put the bodyguard in harms way?
> 
> She was not in danger of being lynched.   Why do you think it makes sense for her to announce her PR?
> 
> Now she asks for bodyguard protection and wants the cop to expose him/herself.  That makes sense to you?
> 
> She was not my first vote, others convinced me.  But now she is my solid vote
> 
> Sameech wanted out, maybe she does too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she f*cked us good and proper by outing herself merely to toot her own horn, but if she was lying we would have definitely heard from the real doctor by now.
Click to expand...


Why?  She was close to being lynched. Why, if she is lying, should the real Doc make him/herself an open target since it appeared she was going to be punished.  Would you?

Now since some are waffling, why would the Doc come out in the open?  What purpose would it serve? 

And if she is just VT, would you come out of hiding to save her skin and risk your own?  Risk your talents?

Finally, if she is the Doc, she may have gotten Grandma killed and is looking to get the bodyguard or another VT killed for her protection.   What good is she any longer?  

Mafia has two heads to our 8 chickens without a head.   It's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> scum knows who scum is.......townies have no advantage in this game....it is hard core guessing for the first few lynching...we havent gotten much info from the kills either....
> 
> i still dont see why yall are jumping on mabelle....or aye..i just dont get the scum feeling from either one..and remember grandma was not killed by us but by the mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think scum went after a guess instead of the Doc? *
> 
> If the bodyguard was killed, we could assume he/she was protecting Mebelle.   But since that wasn't what happened, it seems clear the bodyguard also does not believe her. He/she protected someone else
> 
> And having outed herself as the Doc PR, didnt she actually try to put the bodyguard in harms way?
> 
> She was not in danger of being lynched.   Why do you think it makes sense for her to announce her PR?
> 
> Now she asks for bodyguard protection and wants the cop to expose him/herself.  That makes sense to you?
> 
> She was not my first vote, others convinced me.  But now she is my solid vote
> 
> Sameech wanted out, maybe she does too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and just how do you know scum went after a guess? that's something townies wouldn't have info on.
Click to expand...


Because Mabelle threw herself at them and they tossed her back.   It's not rocket science to assume they want to off our PR. Knowing Grandma was town is a givin, guessing she was a PR was their luck. 

Grandma was after Mebelle, sameech was a tool that aided the mafia.  That night they went after Grandma...a big threat to Mebelle, not the "Doc".


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think scum went after a guess instead of the Doc?
> 
> If the bodyguard was killed, we could assume he/she was protecting Mebelle.   But since that wasn't what happened, it seems clear the bodyguard also does not believe her. He/she protected someone else
> 
> And having outed herself as the Doc PR, didnt she actually try to put the bodyguard in harms way?
> 
> She was not in danger of being lynched.   Why do you think it makes sense for her to announce her PR?
> 
> Now she asks for bodyguard protection and wants the cop to expose him/herself.  That makes sense to you?
> 
> She was not my first vote, others convinced me.  But now she is my solid vote
> 
> Sameech wanted out, maybe she does too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she f*cked us good and proper by outing herself merely to toot her own horn, but if she was lying we would have definitely heard from the real doctor by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  She was close to being lynched. Why, if she is lying, should the real Doc make him/herself an open target since it appeared she was going to be punished.  Would you?
> 
> Now since some are waffling, why would the Doc come out in the open?  What purpose would it serve?
> 
> And if she is just VT, would you come out of hiding to save her skin and risk your own?  Risk your talents?
> 
> Finally, if she is the Doc, she may have gotten Grandma killed and is looking to get the bodyguard or another VT killed for her protection.   What good is she any longer?
> 
> Mafia has two heads to our 8 chickens without a head.   It's a risk I'm willing to take.
Click to expand...


Before the hit on Grandma it didn't make sense for the real doctor to step forward, because at that time nobody could be sure whether MeBelle was claiming to be the doctor or the jailkeeper. But now that the jailkeeper has been taken out of the equation, it makes absolutely zero sense for the real doctor not to step forward if MeBelle is lying. With 8 townies and 2 mafia, it would be great for the town to get two players both claiming to be a particular PR because we'd know for certain that one of them is lying scum. So the best case scenario is we guess right and then it's most likely 7-1 going into day 5. Worst case scenario is we guess wrong and it's 6-2 going into day 5, which would last all of about 5 minutes, and then it would be 5-1 going into day 6. Looking at those numbers, the smart play would be for the real doc to step forward if MeBelle is lying.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she f*cked us good and proper by outing herself merely to toot her own horn, but if she was lying we would have definitely heard from the real doctor by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  She was close to being lynched. Why, if she is lying, should the real Doc make him/herself an open target since it appeared she was going to be punished.  Would you?
> 
> Now since some are waffling, why would the Doc come out in the open?  What purpose would it serve?
> 
> And if she is just VT, would you come out of hiding to save her skin and risk your own?  Risk your talents?
> 
> Finally, if she is the Doc, she may have gotten Grandma killed and is looking to get the bodyguard or another VT killed for her protection.   What good is she any longer?
> 
> Mafia has two heads to our 8 chickens without a head.   It's a risk I'm willing to take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the hit on Grandma it didn't make sense for the real doctor to step forward, because at that time nobody could be sure whether MeBelle was claiming to be the doctor or the jailkeeper. But now that the jailkeeper has been taken out of the equation, it makes absolutely zero sense for the real doctor not to step forward if MeBelle is lying. With 8 townies and 2 mafia, it would be great for the town to get two players both claiming to be a particular PR because we'd know for certain that one of them is lying scum. So the best case scenario is we guess right and then it's most likely 7-1 going into day 5. Worst case scenario is we guess wrong and it's 6-2 going into day 5, which would last all of about 5 minutes, and then it would be 5-1 going into day 6. Looking at those numbers, the smart play would be for the real doc to step forward if MeBelle is lying.
Click to expand...


You could be right.   But I don't agree with you. 

You were pretty certain yesterday Mebelle was lying scum.   Today you want to have to have a pick?  



			
				Grandma said:
			
		

> If the cop has the name of the scum roleblocker, then then yes, he/she (see what I did there?) should out him/herself. The doctor, jailer, and bodyguard need to keep quiet for now.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/9215318-post1688.html

I still agree, Mebelle thanked this post but clearly did not agree.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> i was solid on avatar and rosie.....sorry i fucked up on sam...but you go on mertex who do you think should be voted out...who is mafia to you



Yes you were (solid on avatar/rosie) but you kept telling us you had a "big hunch" that Sameech was scum, and because you were right before, some of us followed suit.  But, your comment about me or Wolf is totally not on target....just sayin....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I will say that I never suspected Sameech of being scum. The only reason I changed my vote from where it was before is because he wanted out really bad. Why he didn't just pm Wake and ask to be replaced is beyond me, but it is what it is. He wasn't doing much at all to help town.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so mani who do you think we should lynch next.....wolf or mertex or someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and vote for me SB, you already screwed us over with your "big hunch" that Sameech was Scum.....and when Wake posts that I'm a Vanilla Townie, they can then realize that your hunches are nothing but a pile of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't everything you said about Rosie being town BS too?
Click to expand...

Yes, it was....but that doesn't mean I'm Scum.  I'm not even suggesting that SB is scum.  Just pointing out that her hunches aren't any different than any of our hunches.  She was right on Avi/Rosie and wrong on Sameech.  And her suggestion that me or Wolf are scum is at least 1/2 wrong, because I know I'm not, and I'm thinking Wolf isn't either.



> You are the one that went full rogue on town from the get-go. You've accused me, bones, and wolf time after time of being scum.


Yes, I did, because you three seemed to be agreeing on everything.  And, SB made a couple of comments that made her suspicious, not just to me but to others.  And, I already have mentioned several times that when Rosie was lynched, it cleared you three of any suspicion.  That's why I'm not suggesting that either of you three are Scum.  If you are, you are playing well.



> You kept telling me I'd be next just about every time I rebuffed your accusations. If I recall correctly, you told that to wolf as well at least once. Many of your posts have screamed out 'scum' to me. When called out on some of it, you'd immediately switch gears and tone down your responses.


Sure I did, because you were coming on strong at me just like you are now. And all that doesn't prove that I'm scum....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex, I have to admit that the post you put up is the best you've done yet. 

Who do you think is scum now?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I will say that I never suspected Sameech of being scum. The only reason I changed my vote from where it was before is because he wanted out really bad.* Why he didn't just pm Wake and ask to be replaced is beyond me*, but it is what it is. He wasn't doing much at all to help town.




*Because he really didn't want out.*  He was frustrated because we all misunderstood his comments and his true intentions and there were many voting for him.

I know how he feels, when you have several thinking that you are scum, and you try and try to convince them that you are not, but they keep insisting that you are, it makes you want to just up and quit.

I won't quit....but it is frustrating when someone points the finger at you and you know they are just going to be disappointed when they find out you were truly Town.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I never suspected Sameech of being scum. The only reason I changed my vote from where it was before is because he wanted out really bad.* Why he didn't just pm Wake and ask to be replaced is beyond me*, but it is what it is. He wasn't doing much at all to help town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because he really didn't want out.*  He was frustrated because we all misunderstood his comments and his true intentions and there were many voting for him.
> 
> I know how he feels, when you have several thinking that you are scum, and you try and try to convince them that you are not, but they keep insisting that you are, it makes you want to just up and quit.
> 
> I won't quit....but it is frustrating when someone points the finger at you and you know they are just going to be disappointed when they find out you were truly Town.
Click to expand...


I think he did once it was clear he wasnt getting  through to us.  Teamwork is what he kept pushing, but we were too noobish to follow.  He knew we were kindercare after all


----------



## Shaitra

Man, I definitely don't know which way to go.  It seems that Sameech was trying to hint that all three mafia scum are women with a couple of his comments.  That is at least the impression I got.  But then again, he claimed Rosie was the doctor and she ended up being scum.  So how credible is anything else he said?  

One of the reasons I've been thinking Mertex was scum is she's playing more aggressively this game.  But she also explains her reasoning on her votes and suspicions which is very town-like behavior.

Wolfsister has never tripped my scum radar.  Likewise neither has Manifold.  So if either one turns out to be scum, they are playing a great game.

I'm just not seeing the doc connection with Mebelle.  I've been trying to re-assess everything to ensure I'm not tunneling on her.  But I'm still not seeing it.

SB, why are you so certain that Mebelle isn't scum?  Can you point to some posts?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex, I have to admit that the post you put up is the best you've done yet.
> 
> Who do you think is scum now?




I have no idea.  I'd hate it if it turned out that MeBelle is Town, but she hasn't done much to convince me she is.  I thought she and dblack might be the two Scum left, but now that dblack is gone, I'm thinking he was not Scum.  I'm working on the voting patterns of all players, but it is taking time, I will try and post it later.  But here is MeBelle's.

MeBelle:  On day 1 voted for Mani, but by count 1.5 she unvoted and remained not voting until Vote count 1.14 (when she switched to Rosie)....but on count 1.15 she was the *hammer vote on Avatar.*

On Day 2 she was no vote on day count 2.1, but then on 2.2 she switched to me and continued to vote for me, *did not participate in the Rosie lynch.*

On Day 3 She also didn't vote until Vote *count 3.4 when she voted for Sameech.*

Now on Day 4, she has not voted.  Her voting patter sure does not clear her of being scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

alright Mertex, I'll give you a chance to come up with more.

In the meantime:

*UNVOTE*

*VOTE: Wolfsister*


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, I have to admit that the post you put up is the best you've done yet.
> 
> Who do you think is scum now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I'd hate it if it turned out that MeBelle is Town, but she hasn't done much to convince me she is.
> On Day 3 She also didn't vote until Vote *count 3.4 when she voted for Sameech.*
> 
> Now on Day 4, she has not voted.  Her voting patter sure does not clear her of being scum.
Click to expand...


She did, but why?   There were still others that could have cast votes.    He went to the gallows defending her.   He even went so far as telling us he thought she was VT, trying to free her  the PR threat by the mafia.  Since he was not mafia, he had no idea.  

So why did she turn on him?  What made her so convinced defending her was scummy?   




MeBelle60 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No I volunteered to die for town*, not mebelle.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  Then vote for yourself.
> 
> *Vote: sammich*
Click to expand...


----------



## strollingbones

i can waffle with the best of them.......

go for it mertex

and i am still waiting to hear from mani


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I will not vote for MeBelle when her posts have so far come across to me as being town. She's given hints to her role, even though many of you have yet to pick up on them. She's flat out told everyone she is the doctor, yet many of you still question that. Noone else has claimed to be the dr because there is only one in this game. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-2-enter-the-godfather-26.html#post9136142

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-105.html#post9211671


----------



## strollingbones

ooooo is mani thinking on this now...think hard mani


----------



## strollingbones

the change in players has slowed the game and confused it more


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> alright Mertex, I'll give you a chance to come up with more.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister*



OK, Aye, I'm willing to consider that Mertex is the doctor.  Could you explain why Wolfsister is your vote?


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> i can waffle with the best of them.......
> 
> go for it mertex
> 
> and i am still waiting to hear from mani



Ive whittled it down to Mertex or R.D.

My previous reads list was for shit. Going through the MeBelle near-lynching actually helps the town tremendously. Not only did we avoid lynching a townie, we learned a lot from it if we do a post-mortem.

First of all, I believe that the real doctor would reveal him/herself by now argument is truly rock solid and those still clinging to her guilt shoot to the top of my suspect list. And furthermore, I think both scum are sitting right there in the list of voters that had MeBelle at L1 for so long. Surely if there were any scum left to vote, they would have hammered that sucker and been rid of the doc. There was more than enough time to come in, ask for agreement, yadda yadda cover yourself, and then drop the hammer without suspicion.

So this gets me down to Mertex, R.D., Wolf and Shaitra.

If I cross this list with the list of people who voted for Avatar and didnt vote for Rosie, it drops down to Mertex and R.D.


----------



## Shaitra

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright Mertex, I'll give you a chance to come up with more.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Aye, I'm willing to consider that Mertex is the doctor.  Could you explain why Wolfsister is your vote?
Click to expand...


Opps, sorry I  meant MeBelle above, not Mertex.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can waffle with the best of them.......
> 
> go for it mertex
> 
> and i am still waiting to hear from mani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive whittled it down to Mertex or R.D.
> 
> My previous reads list was for shit. Going through the MeBelle near-lynching actually helps the town tremendously. Not only did we avoid lynching a townie, we learned a lot from it if we do a post-mortem.
> 
> First of all, I believe that the real doctor would reveal him/herself by now argument is truly rock solid and those still clinging to her guilt shoot to the top of my suspect list. And furthermore, I think both scum are sitting right there in the list of voters that had MeBelle at L1 for so long. Surely if there were any scum left to vote, they would have hammered that sucker and been rid of the doc. There was more than enough time to come in, ask for agreement, yadda yadda cover yourself, and then drop the hammer without suspicion.
> 
> So this gets me down to Mertex, R.D., Wolf and Shaitra.
> 
> If I cross this list with the list of people who voted for Avatar and didnt vote for Rosie, it drops down to Mertex and R.D.
Click to expand...


I have suspected both Mertex and R.D.  at some point in time in this game.

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## strollingbones

mani has spoken:

vote:  *Mertex*


----------



## strollingbones

we need a vote count?
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> mani has spoken:
> 
> vote:  *Mertex*



and now it's time to vote.

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright Mertex, I'll give you a chance to come up with more.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Aye, I'm willing to consider that Mertex is the doctor.  Could you explain why Wolfsister is your vote?
Click to expand...


I thought it was time to stir things up a bit. I don't want someone else voting for another person just because of something I say. My vote will change again if Mertex doesn't come up with more info.


----------



## strollingbones

3 for mertex...me, mani and shaitra

we need 3 more


----------



## strollingbones

do we need 6 votes?


----------



## strollingbones

okay i got stuff to do...be back later


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Man, I definitely don't know which way to go.  It seems that Sameech was trying to hint that all three mafia scum are women with a couple of his comments.  That is at least the impression I got.  But then again, he claimed Rosie was the doctor and she ended up being scum.  So how credible is anything else he said?
> 
> One of the reasons I've been thinking Mertex was scum is she's playing more aggressively this game.  But she also explains her reasoning on her votes and suspicions which is very town-like behavior.
> 
> Wolfsister has never tripped my scum radar.  Likewise neither has Manifold.  So if either one turns out to be scum, they are playing a great game.
> 
> I'm just not seeing the doc connection with Mebelle.  I've been trying to re-assess everything to ensure I'm not tunneling on her.  But I'm still not seeing it.
> 
> SB, why are you so certain that Mebelle isn't scum?  Can you point to some posts?



Look to see who is avidly trying to figure out Scum.  *Luissa, Mebelle, dblack/(TN), and SB, *haven't offered much by way of trying to figure it out.  Why?  Scum knows who townies are, so they are *not going to waste time reading the posts. * I had discounted SB because of her strong Rosie hunch, but what if the vote was just because she doesn't like Rosie?  She was hot after Sameech, and now she's trying to protect MeBelle.  She totally didn't read one of my posts, why would a Townie discount any post?

Go back and see who isn't trying to figure it out.....see if I missed anyone that hasn't been offering up suggestions.  If you can offer one up player that is way stronger than Mebelle, I'd be willing to change my vote again.

Think about the only things that we Townies have to rely on.  *Comments,  help/participation,  votes.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> do we need 6 votes?



Yes, I believe it was 6 to lynch this time.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright Mertex, I'll give you a chance to come up with more.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Aye, I'm willing to consider that Mertex is the doctor.  Could you explain why Wolfsister is your vote?
Click to expand...



I'm not the doctor.  I'm  just plain vanilla Townie, don't get sidetracked.

Wolfsister's voting pattern didn't set off any red flags....her arguing with Rosie couldn't have been "strategy" - Rosie accused her of cheating, remember? ACSY, SB and Wolf were voting together and lynched Rosie.  I won't accept that it was all strategy, none of them strike me as being that good Mafia players to come up with that.  That's why I have discounted ACSY and Wolfsister.  I'm not too sure now about SB.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can waffle with the best of them.......
> 
> go for it mertex
> 
> and i am still waiting to hear from mani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive whittled it down to Mertex or R.D.
> 
> My previous reads list was for shit. Going through the MeBelle near-lynching actually helps the town tremendously. Not only did we avoid lynching a townie, we learned a lot from it if we do a post-mortem.
> 
> First of all, I believe that the real doctor would reveal him/herself by now argument is truly rock solid and those still clinging to her guilt shoot to the top of my suspect list. And furthermore, I think both scum are sitting right there in the list of voters that had MeBelle at L1 for so long. Surely if there were any scum left to vote, they would have hammered that sucker and been rid of the doc. There was more than enough time to come in, ask for agreement, yadda yadda cover yourself, and then drop the hammer without suspicion.
> 
> So this gets me down to Mertex, R.D., Wolf and Shaitra.
> 
> If I cross this list with the list of people who voted for Avatar and didnt vote for Rosie, it drops down to Mertex and R.D.
Click to expand...


Oh, Mani, you were right there on the list of those voting for MeBelle from the start  on Day 4, in case you forgot to mention that.  And, you really haven't been offering any ideas or help on identifying Scum, so you appear just as guilty as the rest of us.  

And, she voted for you on Day 1 and didn't change her vote until Count 1.5 when she didn't vote and then at the end just came in, switched to Rosie and then switched and hammered Avatar.

Maybe you and Mebelle are working together?


----------



## Mertex

Go for it idiots.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Go for it idiots.



Be cool...looks like scum might win this round with a no lynch.   I sure looks like the plan.

Oh, wait the plan was to have the PR's expose themselves, right? In that case, they lost.

So confused


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh name calling?  lol really.....

begins to hum...scum on the run....to the tune of band on the run

btw: in no way did i vote for rosie due to not liking her...she is a great poster and i have no reason to think anything but good things about her....


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.6​**&#8220;A good half of the art of living is resilience.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;_

*MeBelle60 (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792; _
*Mertex (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
*strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_


*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
*~* Asking players for reads is fundamental.

3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5​


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> ahhh name calling?  lol really.....
> 
> begins to hum...scum on the run....to the tune of band on the run
> 
> btw: in no way did i vote for rosie due to not liking her...she is a great poster and i have no reason to think anything but good things about her....



Wow, how quickly you forget....wasn't it you that called us "stoopid"?

I'm just frustrated because it looks like you and mani are doing a job on the unsuspecting Townies by voting for me....maybe I was getting too close to the truth?  You and Mani?


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I definitely don't know which way to go.  It seems that Sameech was trying to hint that all three mafia scum are women with a couple of his comments.  That is at least the impression I got.  But then again, he claimed Rosie was the doctor and she ended up being scum.  So how credible is anything else he said?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I've been thinking Mertex was scum is she's playing more aggressively this game.  But she also explains her reasoning on her votes and suspicions which is very town-like behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister has never tripped my scum radar.  Likewise neither has Manifold.  So if either one turns out to be scum, they are playing a great game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not seeing the doc connection with Mebelle.  I've been trying to re-assess everything to ensure I'm not tunneling on her.  But I'm still not seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> SB, why are you so certain that Mebelle isn't scum?  Can you point to some posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look to see who is avidly trying to figure out Scum.  *Luissa, Mebelle, dblack/(TN), and SB, *haven't offered much by way of trying to figure it out.  Why?  Scum knows who townies are, so they are *not going to waste time reading the posts. * I had discounted SB because of her strong Rosie hunch, but what if the vote was just because she doesn't like Rosie?  She was hot after Sameech, and now she's trying to protect MeBelle.  She totally didn't read one of my posts, why would a Townie discount any post?
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and see who isn't trying to figure it out.....see if I missed anyone that hasn't been offering up suggestions.  If you can offer one up player that is way stronger than Mebelle, I'd be willing to change my vote again.
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the only things that we Townies have to rely on.  *Comments,  help/participation,  votes.*
Click to expand...



Yes, because over analyzing and arguing has helped kill mafia so far.  

My town profession also prevents me from speaking too much on crime.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be cool...looks like scum might win this round with a no lynch.   I sure looks like the plan.
> 
> Oh, wait the plan was to have the PR's expose themselves, right? In that case, they lost.
> 
> So confused
Click to expand...


The PRs are probably more concerned about saving their own skin than the Town's and are going to let us go down in flames.  C'est la vie....


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I definitely don't know which way to go.  It seems that Sameech was trying to hint that all three mafia scum are women with a couple of his comments.  That is at least the impression I got.  But then again, he claimed Rosie was the doctor and she ended up being scum.  So how credible is anything else he said?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I've been thinking Mertex was scum is she's playing more aggressively this game.  But she also explains her reasoning on her votes and suspicions which is very town-like behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister has never tripped my scum radar.  Likewise neither has Manifold.  So if either one turns out to be scum, they are playing a great game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not seeing the doc connection with Mebelle.  I've been trying to re-assess everything to ensure I'm not tunneling on her.  But I'm still not seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> SB, why are you so certain that Mebelle isn't scum?  Can you point to some posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look to see who is avidly trying to figure out Scum.  *Luissa, Mebelle, dblack/(TN), and SB, *haven't offered much by way of trying to figure it out.  Why?  Scum knows who townies are, so they are *not going to waste time reading the posts. * I had discounted SB because of her strong Rosie hunch, but what if the vote was just because she doesn't like Rosie?  She was hot after Sameech, and now she's trying to protect MeBelle.  She totally didn't read one of my posts, why would a Townie discount any post?
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and see who isn't trying to figure it out.....see if I missed anyone that hasn't been offering up suggestions.  If you can offer one up player that is way stronger than Mebelle, I'd be willing to change my vote again.
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the only things that we Townies have to rely on.  *Comments,  help/participation,  votes.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because over analyzing and arguing has helped kill mafia so far.
> 
> My town profession also prevents me from speaking too much on crime.
Click to expand...


We didn't have much to go on before, but now we've established patterns.  Mafia doesn't have to do anything but concentrate on killing of Townies.  Anyone that speaks up is targeted if they are anywhere near identifying Scum.  When we are tearing at another Townie, they just let us go at it.....there's another clue.  You haven't cared much about what is going on, could be cause you're Scum or just could be you're not that into the game, either way, your playing has not benefitted us Townies.  

And what is your town profession?  Lawyer for the Mafia?  That's the only thing that would prevent you from giving suggestions.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be cool...looks like scum might win this round with a no lynch.   I sure looks like the plan.
> 
> Oh, wait the plan was to have the PR's expose themselves, right? In that case, they lost.
> 
> So confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The PRs are probably more concerned about saving their own skin than the Town's and are going to let us go down in flames.  C'est la vie....
Click to expand...


I don't know.  With the divide, backstabbing and doublespeak what would you do?  Scum has definately made inroads. 

The Bodyguard being exposed does nothing.  We all agreed - until some didnt, then did again, but didnt - the cop should stay quiet until the role blocker is found.  And a bunch of us think the Doc is out...whoo-hoo, a lotta good that did.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 4.5​**&#8220;A good half of the art of living is resilience.&#8221;*​
> 
> *Not Voting (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;_
> 
> *MeBelle60 (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792; _
> *Mertex (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
> *strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
> 
> 
> *~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
> *~* Asking players for reads is fundamental.
> 
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
> 4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5​



   [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] I don't know if it matters, but I'm bookmarking these counts, and this should be Count 4.6.

You had 4.5 yesterday.






> Vote Count 4.5
> 
> &#8220;Alone we can do so little; together we can do so much.&#8221;
> 
> 
> Not Voting (3): strollingbones&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;
> 
> MeBelle60 (5): Mertex&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;
> Mertex (1): , AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> strollingbones (1): Luissa&#9792;
> 
> 
> ~ With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch!
> ~ Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
> ~ Town Bodyguard role slightly modified.



Fixed.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be cool...looks like scum might win this round with a no lynch.   I sure looks like the plan.
> 
> Oh, wait the plan was to have the PR's expose themselves, right? In that case, they lost.
> 
> So confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PRs are probably more concerned about saving their own skin than the Town's and are going to let us go down in flames.  C'est la vie....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  With the divide, backstabbing and doublespeak what would you do?  Scum has definately made inroads.
> 
> The Bodyguard being exposed does nothing.  We all agreed - until some didnt, then did again, but didnt - the cop should stay quiet until the role blocker is found.  And a bunch of us think the Doc is out...whoo-hoo, a lotta good that did.
Click to expand...



 [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]

I've been thinking about this, and a no-lynch would definitely benefit Scum a lot more than it would us Town, so, go ahead and you all vote for me....I'm willing to go down and expose the ones I really think are Scum.   Once I'm out of the way, Maybe those that thought I was scum will look at those that kept pointing their finger at me, and vote out the real scum.  I don't understand why none of the RP are willing to expose themselves, it's not like you can win the game on your own.

*Vote:Mertex*


----------



## Mertex

I meant "PR" not "RP....sorry.


----------



## Mertex

Think about it Townies.  If there is no lynch, Mafia will snuff one of you Townies at night, not me, because you'll still not be sure about me and the next day you'll still be coming after me. So they will get two of us and we get none of them.

By going ahead and voting for me, you'll eliminate that possibility and go after the real Mafia whom I think is Mani/Mebelle.

The fact that StrollingBones and Shaitra are voting for me is because they think Mani is such a good player they would vote for Wake if Mani told them to.   I think he is a good player, but I think he's Mafia and is playing us all.  As soon as more people started jumping on the MeBelle wagon he jumped out and started defending her.

MeBelle saying she defended Bones is nothing but BS, SB was never in trouble.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Think about it Townies.  If there is no lynch, Mafia will snuff one of you Townies at night, not me, because you'll still not be sure about me and the next day you'll still be coming after me. So they will get two of us and we get none of them.
> 
> By going ahead and voting for me, you'll eliminate that possibility and go after the real Mafia whom I think is Mani/Mebelle.
> 
> The fact that StrollingBones and Shaitra are voting for me is because they think Mani is such a good player they would vote for Wake if Mani told them to.   I think he is a good player, but I think he's Mafia and is playing us all.  As soon as more people started jumping on the MeBelle wagon he jumped out and started defending her.
> 
> MeBelle saying she defended Bones is nothing but BS, SB was never in trouble.



What was that lecture you gave me that as soon as someone points a finger at me and I quit and how wrong you thought it was? Scum has gotta be loving this.

I am suspicious as hell of manifold right now after reading his recent posts and he was at the top of my town reads until recently.

You are town. I have no doubt of it.

I am on leave but I am a member of USMB and checked in and saw this. This is not right Mertex. Don't help town lose. Unvote yourself please.

Help me bring down manifold.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Help me bring down manifold.



I thought you were trying to bring down MeBelle.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it Townies.  If there is no lynch, Mafia will snuff one of you Townies at night, not me, because you'll still not be sure about me and the next day you'll still be coming after me. So they will get two of us and we get none of them.
> 
> By going ahead and voting for me, you'll eliminate that possibility and go after the real Mafia whom I think is Mani/Mebelle.
> 
> The fact that StrollingBones and Shaitra are voting for me is because they think Mani is such a good player they would vote for Wake if Mani told them to.   I think he is a good player, but I think he's Mafia and is playing us all.  As soon as more people started jumping on the MeBelle wagon he jumped out and started defending her.
> 
> MeBelle saying she defended Bones is nothing but BS, SB was never in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was that lecture you gave me that as soon as someone points a finger at me and I quit and how wrong you thought it was? Scum has gotta be loving this.
> 
> I am suspicious as hell of manifold right now after reading his recent posts and he was at the top of my town reads until recently.
> 
> You are town. I have no doubt of it.
> 
> I am on leave but I am a member of USMB and checked in and saw this. This is not right Mertex. Don't help town lose. Unvote yourself please.
> 
> Help me bring down manifold.
Click to expand...


But, I'm not quitting.  I'm just wanting to help Town.  When Mani, SB and Shaitra shifted their vote to me, I thought everyone else was going to join the bandwagon and I was going to be gone.  When I checked in next I noticed that only those three were still voting for me...and when R.D. mentioned that they were gunning for a no-lynch, I started thinking.

If there is a no-lynch, you can bet that they won't take me out at night, because they know that SB, Shaitra and others will join in going after me the next day and they will have eliminated two without much effort.

I don't want to shift my attention to Mani, because that will leave MeBelle off the hook, and SB and Shiatra and maybe others still don't think it's possible that Mani could be Mafia and we will still end up with a no-lynch.

If MeBelle turns out to be Town, then I totally screwed up and I deserve to be gone anyway.  Then maybe the rest can focus on Mani and SB.  

SB said she would never vote for someone just because she doesn't like them, but she even mentioned it on a post of hers that she would vote for Sameech again, even knowing now that he is Town....that says volumes.  She wanted Rosie to be gone from Day 1.

Mani protecting MeBelle when more started suspecting her just reeks of Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help me bring down manifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were trying to bring down MeBelle.
Click to expand...


I think your whole purpose here in the last few days and quite frankly since the game started is to try to stir up trouble. I think you are playing very anti-town and contributing to a scum win by flaming and dividing us. You are treating this game like the FZ. 

When I was on your side it was all about-don't let them get to you, don't pay any attention to them, here let me put this in there and lets watch the shit storm together. Lets watch Mertex blow up now.

Then the first minute I do something you don't want to do, you start FZ crap with me and try to set me off and you continue it any time you can. Notice how you couldn't wait to jump in here the minute I put up a post. What are you hoping to accomplish with this? Are you bored? Do you want to keep us divided? You don't like how I'm not going along with you now? What is it?

If you think I'm guilty you should lay out a case for me and vote for me. Try to get others to go along. I think you could get mebelle easy. Lets see who else you can get. Maybe bones too.

I think you doing this and showing who else would go along with voting for me would show the game a lot and help with a town win.

So go for it. I see you voted for me. Good, now lay out your case and get the votes.

I think it will be a hell of a lot more helpful to the game than your useless flaming.

I'll see you Monday.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Since you lied about staying away from the game until Monday, why not tell us what else you've about?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tell us what else you've *lied* about

that word was left out


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> tell us what else you've *lied* about
> 
> that word was left out



I'm scum. Vote me out. Do it now.

After all I posted again after asking Wake for a break. That's pretty fucking scummy right there. 

And I'm the town dentist. When I was kid I hated the dentist. They scared the crap out of me. That can only be the job of someone evil.

I have no idea why you guys don't do me in. How many more clues do you need that I'm rotten to the core?

Why do you think I posted again? I'm a liar. Only scum lie.

Look at my last post. It says see ya Monday. I posted again for fuck sake!!

Get rid of me now. I'm giving myself to you guys.

Hell, I'm ready to vote off mani now. Who will it be tomorrow? I'll stab anyone in the back and I'll fight with you all like a bitch.

I gotta go. It's obvious.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright Mertex, I'll give you a chance to come up with more.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Aye, I'm willing to consider that Mertex is the doctor.  Could you explain why Wolfsister is your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the doctor.  I'm  just plain vanilla Townie, don't get sidetracked.
> 
> Wolfsister's voting pattern didn't set off any red flags....her arguing with Rosie couldn't have been "strategy" - Rosie accused her of cheating, remember? ACSY, SB and Wolf were voting together and lynched Rosie.  I won't accept that it was all strategy, none of them strike me as being that good Mafia players to come up with that.  That's why I have discounted ACSY and Wolfsister.  I'm not too sure now about SB.
Click to expand...


I know.  I made a mistake when typing that post.  If you had looked, I posted a correction as soon as I saw it come up.  It's two posts below the one you quoted.


----------



## Shaitra

I think I'm changing my vote again.

*unvote
Vote:  AyeCantSeeYou*


----------



## Shaitra

Manifold hasn't posted much, but when he does he has good insights on things.  I'm not getting a scum read on him.  I get more of a scum read on MeBelle than I do on him.  If she really is town and the doctor to boot, she's really bad at this game.  Just my opinion of course and no offense intended.


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it Townies.  If there is no lynch, Mafia will snuff one of you Townies at night, not me, because you'll still not be sure about me and the next day you'll still be coming after me. So they will get two of us and we get none of them.
> 
> By going ahead and voting for me, you'll eliminate that possibility and go after the real Mafia whom I think is Mani/Mebelle.
> 
> The fact that StrollingBones and Shaitra are voting for me is because they think Mani is such a good player they would vote for Wake if Mani told them to.   I think he is a good player, but I think he's Mafia and is playing us all.  As soon as more people started jumping on the MeBelle wagon he jumped out and started defending her.
> 
> MeBelle saying she defended Bones is nothing but BS, SB was never in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was that lecture you gave me that as soon as someone points a finger at me and I quit and how wrong you thought it was? Scum has gotta be loving this.
> 
> I am suspicious as hell of manifold right now after reading his recent posts and he was at the top of my town reads until recently.
> 
> You are town. I have no doubt of it.
> 
> I am on leave but I am a member of USMB and checked in and saw this. This is not right Mertex. Don't help town lose. Unvote yourself please.
> 
> Help me bring down manifold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, I'm not quitting.  I'm just wanting to help Town.  When Mani, SB and Shaitra shifted their vote to me, I thought everyone else was going to join the bandwagon and I was going to be gone.  When I checked in next I noticed that only those three were still voting for me...and when R.D. mentioned that they were gunning for a no-lynch, I started thinking.
> 
> If there is a no-lynch, you can bet that they won't take me out at night, because they know that SB, Shaitra and others will join in going after me the next day and they will have eliminated two without much effort.
> 
> I don't want to shift my attention to Mani, because that will leave MeBelle off the hook, and SB and Shiatra and maybe others still don't think it's possible that Mani could be Mafia and we will still end up with a no-lynch.
> 
> If MeBelle turns out to be Town, then I totally screwed up and I deserve to be gone anyway.  Then maybe the rest can focus on Mani and SB.
> 
> SB said she would never vote for someone just because she doesn't like them, but she even mentioned it on a post of hers that she would vote for Sameech again, even knowing now that he is Town....that says volumes.  She wanted Rosie to be gone from Day 1.
> 
> Mani protecting MeBelle when more started suspecting her just reeks of Scum.
Click to expand...


So you both do and do not want to target Mani.  How strange.



Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us what else you've *lied* about
> 
> that word was left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scum. Vote me out. Do it now.
> 
> After all I posted again after asking Wake for a break. That's pretty fucking scummy right there.
> 
> And I'm the town dentist. When I was kid I hated the dentist. They scared the crap out of me. That can only be the job of someone evil.
> 
> I have no idea why you guys don't do me in. How many more clues do you need that I'm rotten to the core?
> 
> Why do you think I posted again? I'm a liar. Only scum lie.
> 
> Look at my last post. It says see ya Monday. I posted again for fuck sake!!
> 
> Get rid of me now. I'm giving myself to you guys.
> 
> Hell, I'm ready to vote off mani now. Who will it be tomorrow? I'll stab anyone in the back and I'll fight with you all like a bitch.
> 
> I gotta go. It's obvious.
Click to expand...


This is a variation of the Chainsaw Defense.

I'm getting scummy vibes from Wolfsister & MeBelle.  Getting some weaker scumvibes from Manifold and Aye.

I'm iffy on what situation caused the doctor claim form MeBelle.  If there is a counterclaim, it should be made soon because pressure is coming off of MeBelle.
Wolfsister essentially claimed scum on herself.
Manifold is a smooth talker, always something to watch out for.
I don't like Aye posting reaction images this lane into a game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> I think I'm changing my vote again.
> 
> *unvote
> Vote:  AyeCantSeeYou*





Any more takers?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> This is a variation of the Chainsaw Defense.
> 
> I'm getting scummy vibes from Wolfsister & MeBelle.  Getting some weaker scumvibes from Manifold and Aye.
> 
> I'm iffy on what situation caused the doctor claim form MeBelle.  If there is a counterclaim, it should be made soon because pressure is coming off of MeBelle.
> Wolfsister essentially claimed scum on herself.
> Manifold is a smooth talker, always something to watch out for.
> *I don't like Aye posting reaction images this lane into a game.*





It's a damn game. This isn't real life. Some of ya'll need to have fun with this, seriously!


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: AyeCantSeeYou*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> *Vote: AyeCantSeeYou*



Congrats on your first vote in this game! I'm sure all the real townies will appreciate it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Time for me to head to the store. I'm gonna make some of these for all, and I promise to scrub the mop buckets first:


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

All townies should make note that not one SCUM has removed their vote from MeBelle yet:



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 4.6​**&#8220;A good half of the art of living is resilience.&#8221;*​
> 
> *Not Voting (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;_
> 
> *MeBelle60 (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792; _
> *Mertex (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
> *strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
> 
> 
> *~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
> *~* Asking players for reads is fundamental.
> [/center]



The two I'm referring to above are also mentioned in this post:



manifold said:


> I&#8217;ve whittled it down to Mertex or R.D.
> 
> My previous reads list was for shit. Going through the MeBelle near-lynching actually helps the town tremendously. Not only did we avoid lynching a townie, we learned a lot from it if we do a post-mortem.
> 
> First of all, I believe that the &#8220;real doctor would reveal him/herself by now&#8221; argument is truly rock solid and those still clinging to her guilt shoot to the top of my suspect list. And furthermore, I think both scum are sitting right there in the list of voters that had MeBelle at L1 for so long. Surely if there were any scum left to vote, they would have hammered that sucker and been rid of the doc. There was more than enough time to come in, ask for agreement, yadda yadda cover yourself, and then drop the hammer without suspicion.
> 
> So this gets me down to Mertex, R.D., Wolf and Shaitra.
> 
> If I cross this list with the list of people who voted for Avatar and didn&#8217;t vote for Rosie, it drops down to Mertex and R.D.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was that lecture you gave me that as soon as someone points a finger at me and I quit and how wrong you thought it was? Scum has gotta be loving this.
> 
> I am suspicious as hell of manifold right now after reading his recent posts and he was at the top of my town reads until recently.
> 
> You are town. I have no doubt of it.
> 
> I am on leave but I am a member of USMB and checked in and saw this. This is not right Mertex. Don't help town lose. Unvote yourself please.
> 
> Help me bring down manifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I'm not quitting.  I'm just wanting to help Town.  When Mani, SB and Shaitra shifted their vote to me, I thought everyone else was going to join the bandwagon and I was going to be gone.  When I checked in next I noticed that only those three were still voting for me...and when R.D. mentioned that they were gunning for a no-lynch, I started thinking.
> 
> If there is a no-lynch, you can bet that they won't take me out at night, because they know that SB, Shaitra and others will join in going after me the next day and they will have eliminated two without much effort.
> 
> *I don't want to shift my attention to Mani, because that will leave MeBelle off the hook,* and SB and Shiatra and maybe others still don't think it's possible that Mani could be Mafia and we will still end up with a no-lynch.
> 
> If MeBelle turns out to be Town, then I totally screwed up and I deserve to be gone anyway.  *Then maybe the rest can focus on Mani and SB.  *
> 
> SB said she would never vote for someone just because she doesn't like them, but she even mentioned it on a post of hers that she would vote for Sameech again, even knowing now that he is Town....that says volumes.  She wanted Rosie to be gone from Day 1.
> 
> Mani protecting MeBelle when more started suspecting her just reeks of Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you both do and do not want to target Mani.  How strange.
Click to expand...

Pay attention.  Read my post.  I didn't say I didn't want to target Mani.  I explained why going after him just now is not a good thing.  Geez, maybe that is how things get misconstrued around here.  The target right now for me is MeBelle.  I've given my reasons, you can either vote for her or me or sit on the fence and let Scum succeed in getting a no lynch.




> This is a variation of the Chainsaw Defense.
> 
> I'm getting scummy vibes from Wolfsister & MeBelle.  Getting some weaker scumvibes from Manifold and Aye.


Wolfsister is not scum.  She was one of the ones that voted for Rosie, who turned out to be Scum.



> I'm iffy on what situation caused the doctor claim form MeBelle.  If there is a counterclaim, it should be made soon because pressure is coming off of MeBelle.
> Wolfsister essentially claimed scum on herself.
> Manifold is a smooth talker, always something to watch out for.
> I don't like Aye posting reaction images this lane into a game.


The pressure has already come off from MeBelle.  I took my vote off of her because Mani all of a sudden started to defend her, then SB and Shaitra jumped in with him.  It looks to me like Scum wants a no lynch.  They've pointed the finger at me, but are okay with a no-lynch because that way they don't lose anyone and they can kill one of us at night.  Then they can come back and continue to point the finger at me and the dummies that are buying it will continue to vote for me and Scum gets two Townies without having to do much.  I'm sorry that they can't see it.  It's almost as if some of them aren't really interested in playing the game, are just happy messing with those of us who do, and don't really care about Town.

So, vote for me, I'm ready to let it happen because maybe it will wake those up that are really playing the game, if not, well, at least I'll not be around for those that are just here for shits and giggles to mess with.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> All townies should make note that not one SCUM has removed their vote from MeBelle yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 4.6​**A good half of the art of living is resilience.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;_
> 
> *MeBelle60 (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, R.D.&#9792; _
> *Mertex (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
> *strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
> 
> 
> *~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
> *~* Asking players for reads is fundamental.
> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two I'm referring to above are also mentioned in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive whittled it down to Mertex or R.D.
> 
> My previous reads list was for shit. Going through the MeBelle near-lynching actually helps the town tremendously. Not only did we avoid lynching a townie, we learned a lot from it if we do a post-mortem.
> 
> First of all, I believe that the real doctor would reveal him/herself by now argument is truly rock solid and those still clinging to her guilt shoot to the top of my suspect list. And furthermore, I think both scum are sitting right there in the list of voters that had MeBelle at L1 for so long. Surely if there were any scum left to vote, they would have hammered that sucker and been rid of the doc. There was more than enough time to come in, ask for agreement, yadda yadda cover yourself, and then drop the hammer without suspicion.
> 
> So this gets me down to Mertex, R.D., Wolf and Shaitra.
> 
> If I cross this list with the list of people who voted for Avatar and didnt vote for Rosie, it drops down to Mertex and R.D.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Don't be an idiot.  I took my vote off her.  Why don't you read the posts instead of just making irrational nonsensical comments.  You may not be scum, but you sure are not interested in playing the game.

As for Shiatra and TN, how dense are you?  Vote for me, why aren't you voting for me?

You don't want to vote for MeBelle, so you vote fo AyeCantSeeYou?  Really?  Are you that dense that you want to help Scum get a no-lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote : AyeCan'tSeeYou*


----------



## strollingbones

how about a vote count?


----------



## Shaitra

You know Mertex, you don't help your cause by calling people dense.  

Some of the people playing are causing so much drama and confusion it's getting hard to figure anything out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

She's trying to draw the lynch IMO Shaitra.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> She's trying to draw the lynch IMO Shaitra.



That could be.   But I'd really rather lynch scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to draw the lynch IMO Shaitra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be.   But I'd really rather lynch scum.
Click to expand...


Me too. It's why I came back.


----------



## Shaitra

So who are you looking at now Wolfsister?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

For your listening pleasure, while the SCUM sit and ponder what to do - to vote for MeBelle or not:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9AbeALNVkk]Twisted Sister -- We're Not Gonna Take it [Extended Version] OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PRs are probably more concerned about saving their own skin than the Town's and are going to let us go down in flames.  C'est la vie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  With the divide, backstabbing and doublespeak what would you do?  Scum has definately made inroads.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bodyguard being exposed does nothing.  We all agreed - until some didnt, then did again, but didnt - the cop should stay quiet until the role blocker is found.  And a bunch of us think the Doc is out...whoo-hoo, a lotta good that did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this, and a no-lynch would definitely benefit Scum a lot more than it would us Town, so, go ahead and you all vote for me....I'm willing to go down and expose the ones I really think are Scum.   Once I'm out of the way, Maybe those that thought I was scum will look at those that kept pointing their finger at me, and vote out the real scum.  I don't understand why none of the RP are willing to expose themselves, it's not like you can win the game on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*
Click to expand...



I didn't vote for you.


----------



## strollingbones

i do not get the 'no lynch' scenario....it will just take a while to get 6 votes for one person


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> You know Mertex, you don't help your cause by calling people dense.
> 
> Some of the people playing are causing so much drama and confusion it's getting hard to figure anything out.



Vote for me then.  It's hard to see that Scum is going to get their way and those whom I think are Town going along and making votes that don't count.  

Aye is not Scum, she's just not interested in helping with the game.  If she was Scum she wouldn't have voted for Rosie.  Surely nobody would come to the game to play and then vote their own interests off just because they don't like someone?  What other reason would Aye have had to vote for Rosie if she was Scum?  Can't you even figure that out?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I've told ya'll before who I am, but lynching me is far better than going for the town doc. We need her around another night; me - not so much.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  With the divide, backstabbing and doublespeak what would you do?  Scum has definately made inroads.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bodyguard being exposed does nothing.  We all agreed - until some didnt, then did again, but didnt - the cop should stay quiet until the role blocker is found.  And a bunch of us think the Doc is out...whoo-hoo, a lotta good that did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this, and a no-lynch would definitely benefit Scum a lot more than it would us Town, so, go ahead and you all vote for me....I'm willing to go down and expose the ones I really think are Scum.   Once I'm out of the way, Maybe those that thought I was scum will look at those that kept pointing their finger at me, and vote out the real scum.  I don't understand why none of the RP are willing to expose themselves, it's not like you can win the game on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for you.
Click to expand...


Why not?


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look to see who is avidly trying to figure out Scum.  *Luissa, Mebelle, dblack/(TN), and SB, *haven't offered much by way of trying to figure it out.  Why?  Scum knows who townies are, so they are *not going to waste time reading the posts. * I had discounted SB because of her strong Rosie hunch, but what if the vote was just because she doesn't like Rosie?  She was hot after Sameech, and now she's trying to protect MeBelle.  She totally didn't read one of my posts, why would a Townie discount any post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and see who isn't trying to figure it out.....see if I missed anyone that hasn't been offering up suggestions.  If you can offer one up player that is way stronger than Mebelle, I'd be willing to change my vote again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the only things that we Townies have to rely on.  *Comments,  help/participation,  votes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because over analyzing and arguing has helped kill mafia so far.
> 
> 
> 
> My town profession also prevents me from speaking too much on crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't have much to go on before, but now we've established patterns.  Mafia doesn't have to do anything but concentrate on killing of Townies.  Anyone that speaks up is targeted if they are anywhere near identifying Scum.  When we are tearing at another Townie, they just let us go at it.....there's another clue.  You haven't cared much about what is going on, could be cause you're Scum or just could be you're not that into the game, either way, your playing has not benefitted us Townies.
> 
> 
> 
> And what is your town profession?  Lawyer for the Mafia?  That's the only thing that would prevent you from giving suggestions.
Click to expand...



I didn't know the lawyer was just for the mafia?


----------



## strollingbones

so lu explain your vote for me...i am just interested in hearing it....i think its clear i am a townie....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> So who are you looking at now Wolfsister?



I voted for ACSY because she is antagonizing people, dividing folks into camps, and sowing confusion. Her attitude is all about dividing folks. Very scummy.

Her obsession with getting every vote off mebelle and defending mebelle, rather than build her case for me and trying to start a FZ war yesterday is also scummy.

I feel comfortable with that vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Mertex, you don't help your cause by calling people dense.
> 
> Some of the people playing are causing so much drama and confusion it's getting hard to figure anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for me then.  It's hard to see that Scum is going to get their way and those whom I think are Town going along and making votes that don't count.
> 
> Aye is not Scum, she's just not interested in helping with the game.  If she was Scum she wouldn't have voted for Rosie.  Surely nobody would come to the game to play and then vote their own interests off just because they don't like someone?  What other reason would Aye have had to vote for Rosie if she was Scum?  Can't you even figure that out?
Click to expand...


She wasn't the hammer. Scum will often vote for their own team mates to get suspicion off them.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I think I'm up to 3 votes now.

If scum decide to grow a set of balls and vote for me instead of MeBelle, all townies should re-read my posts from the last week. I have posted links to posts that show scum revealing who they are. Take note of mani's post I've also quoted before. The liars have revealed themselves, which someone would have to turn the other way to not see. 

Most importantly, don't let this game to you. It's just a game and isn't real life. It should be fun. 

Oh yeah, my read for tn:

he has no clue as to who scum or town are. he's way off on his assumptions and probably doesn't care who has what role.


----------



## strollingbones

3 votes wont off anyone at this point....

aye has been no more defensive than you wolf


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> i do not get the 'no lynch' scenario....it will just take a while to get 6 votes for one person



If there is no lynch, that means nobody gets killed.  Then Scum will come in at night and snuff one of us out.

The next day, you and Mani and  even Mebelle will jump on the bandwagon and continue to point the finger at me.  Then the rest, not believing that I'm Town will lynch me and Scum wins, because they killed one townie and you all lynched one townie.  What's so hard to figure out about that?

Lynching me reveals that I'm not Scum, and those who are Town will surely rethink their suspicions about those who pointed the finger at me.  Scum will snuff another Townie (maybe - because our PRs are still alive and may target Mafia),  but Town will have a better grasp about who is Scum the following day.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who are you looking at now Wolfsister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for ACSY because she is antagonizing people, dividing folks into camps, and sowing confusion. Her attitude is all about dividing folks. Very scummy.
> 
> Her obsession with getting every vote off mebelle and defending mebelle, rather than build her case for me and trying to start a FZ war yesterday is also scummy.
> 
> I feel comfortable with that vote.
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> 3 votes wont off anyone at this point....
> 
> aye has been no more defensive than you wolf



Damn bones, you'll be her target next.


----------



## strollingbones

the deadline is tomorrow? i see....if there is no lynch vote....night falls with no kill....thanks


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yes Bones and look how defensive mebelle was but Aye spent all that time trying to inflame us further. I can't understand for the life of me why a townie would act that way. Can you?

Who do you think is guilty Bones. Me? That's fine. Mertex? Ok 

Then why? I think you are town Bones and I think Mertex is and I think Shaitra is. I am willing to switch my vote if necessary and I'm willing to die if necessary also. 

I am not a PR so my death won't kill the game.

I just think we are at a crossroads and have to come to a consensus that make sense.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this, and a no-lynch would definitely benefit Scum a lot more than it would us Town, so, go ahead and you all vote for me....I'm willing to go down and expose the ones I really think are Scum.   Once I'm out of the way, Maybe those that thought I was scum will look at those that kept pointing their finger at me, and vote out the real scum.  I don't understand why none of the RP are willing to expose themselves, it's not like you can win the game on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...



Because I didn't vote for you this time.


----------



## strollingbones

so far i think i only have one vote...but i think we need to vote someone off the island...we have to figure out the scum and kill them off..


----------



## Wolfsister77

And you see Aye trying to inflame things further.


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> so lu explain your vote for me...i am just interested in hearing it....i think its clear i am a townie....




It's not clear anyone is townie.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

~ Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.

That's Monday, not tomorrow.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> And you see Aye trying to inflame things further.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye-is that your case for me?

How will that help vote me off or give any info. to town? 

See what I mean? Help vote me off if you think I'm guilty.

Why won't you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

you've made your own case if people take the time to go back and read your posts.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

like i said a few posts above, i'd rather be the one that is lynched over mebelle. i honestly believe her when she says she is the town doc. lynching a pr role is not going to help town at all; it'll only hurt us. i don't have a pr role. i'd rather go before she does. at least she'll have another chance to help the town. 

only scum would keep their votes on her at this point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-If you think your strategy of getting everyone to vote for you will give the game a kick in the pants when the see they've lynched a townie, I will vote for you if it comes to that. I will not do so until necessary.

I'd rather someone lay out a case against me and vote me out because some have decided their only strategy is to flame me. It will continue if I survive.

IMO, this game is going nowhere which is another reason I came back. To help move it along. 

I am happy being voted out as long as the people doing it lay out a case that can be used to aid the game. Also, as the votes are piling up, I'll give any info. I can to help also-ask me any questions.

I'm not going to answer to flames or nonsense.

Let's hope we get somewhere. I'm going to be busy this weekend, it's Father's Day, and Monday is the deadline.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> you've made your own case if people take the time to go back and read your posts.



All of them? Every single one? Do you have some you can direct folks to?


----------



## Wolfsister77

RD-are you sticking with mebelle?

Luissa-would you change your vote to avoid a no-lynch this round if it comes to that?


----------



## strollingbones

we are at over 2k in posts.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

my advice to all townies -  use the search feature on this forum. 

you can type in a member's name and specify the mafia thread as the place to search.

you'll get a list of the posts that start from the latest all the way to the first for this part of the forum.

i suggest looking at posts 2 ways - go one by one from the latest to the first, then again from the first to the last. make note of discrepancies and patterns - such as creating confusion intentionally, changing from attacking one player to another and back to the previous one, who the player may be 'working' with or sucking up to, etc.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-mebelle can be roleblocked still which is why her outing herself was a bad idea. It's one of the reasons I voted for her. Knowing she is the doc can help scum block her and pick another townie to target. Keeping a vote on her is not a scum read to me.

Her calling out for the cop to reveal is strange because the cop can also be roleblocked still and the other scum can kill. I find this odd also. 

So I'm not using keeping a vote on her as scum as much as other things.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

i think scum only get one kill at night, correct?


----------



## strollingbones

not only is today friday the 13 but its also a full moon rising......go look at the moon this evening it will be beautiful


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yes, but they can still role block I think?

Good question and very important.
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] If the roleblocker and the GF are alive can one block and the other kill or only role block or the kill between the two of them?

I know the roleblocker can't kill and roleblock at the same time in the same night. 

This is hugely important to the game. If the doc can't be roleblocked due to scum having to kill, that clears mebelle for me completely.

Also vote count please. Thanks


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Mertex, you don't help your cause by calling people dense.
> 
> Some of the people playing are causing so much drama and confusion it's getting hard to figure anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for me then.  It's hard to see that Scum is going to get their way and those whom I think are Town going along and making votes that don't count.
> 
> Aye is not Scum, she's just not interested in helping with the game.  If she was Scum she wouldn't have voted for Rosie.  Surely nobody would come to the game to play and then vote their own interests off just because they don't like someone?  What other reason would Aye have had to vote for Rosie if she was Scum?  Can't you even figure that out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wasn't the hammer. Scum will often vote for their own team mates to get suspicion off them.
Click to expand...


No, she wasn't the hammer, but she voted Rosie from the beginning and never changed her vote.  She could've pulled out and we would've ended with a no-lynch, which benefits Scum, but she didn't.  I don't think Scum would do that.  Sure Scum willl vote for Scum to throw suspicion, but once the heat gets too much they'll pull out, she never did.  

Shaitra was the hammer on Rosie, and she also came in at the end and voted for Sameech.  On Day 4 she was voting for MeBelle, but changed her vote to me once Mani voted for me. That puts more suspicion on Shaitra than on ACSY.  

*Because my suspicion is on Mani, that is why I'm willing to offer myself up to be lynched,* since some of you are having a difficult time voting for MeBelle.  
Changing my vote to Mani would not work because some don't think that he is Scum, and getting only two or three votes is not going to do it.  We'll end up with a no-lynch.  Since the person I think is Scum is voting for me, once you've lynched me and found out I'm not Scum, it shouldn't be that hard to figure out who is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> not only is today friday the 13 but its also a full moon rising......go look at the moon this evening it will be beautiful



It's cloudy here but this is the last chance to see a full moon on Friday the 13th until August of 2049.

Go check it out for sure. If It was clear, I'd be howling.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I suspect everyone.

You are all scum including me!!

Wake was tricky in that. He's sneaky, that one. You have to watch out for him.


----------



## strollingbones

Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only is today friday the 13 but its also a full moon rising......go look at the moon this evening it will be beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cloudy here but this is the last chance to see a full moon on Friday the 13th until August of 2049.
> 
> Go check it out for sure. If It was clear, I'd be howling.
Click to expand...


i think i will just go with dancing in the moonlight....


----------



## strollingbones

okay i am gonna wonder about for a while..and hope i dont crash......we need to come to a decision...one way or another...and lu never answered why she is voting for me...i just am starting to take that shit personal....


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yes Bones and* look how defensive mebelle was *but Aye spent all that time trying to inflame us further. I can't understand for the life of me why a townie would act that way. Can you?
> 
> Who do you think is guilty Bones. Me? That's fine. Mertex? Ok
> 
> Then why? I think you are town Bones and I think Mertex is and I think Shaitra is. I am willing to switch my vote if necessary and I'm willing to die if necessary also.
> 
> I am not a PR so my death won't kill the game.
> 
> I just think we are at a crossroads and have to come to a consensus that make sense.



Here we go again!!!!

What a bunch of hooey!
Why 'step' away from the game, and still try to influence others by thanking certain posts?

*I asked you to make a list of questions which have been asked of me, by you,* where you claim I haven't responded to over and over and over and over  again (which I had responded to)  

*Your response to my request was deflecting and 'stepping' away from the game.*

I believe with your passive/aggressiveness you should just QUIT the game.

Edited to add information:



Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your concern!
> But she's fine, the animal had to be put down.
> She had dx'd Luna before the vet visit.
> She brought Luna home in a box.
> The vet had taped the box shut.
> She insisted on opening the box so she could see Luna.
> Her brother grabs a shovel and they bury Luna in the marsh.
> 
> Nice deflection on your part though.
> 
> You'll have your list of questions you claim I don't answer by tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to discuss you accusing me of using a personal issue YOU brought up to deflect something you are falsely accusing me of. Asking questions you don't want to answer.
> 
> *You are either lying or being wilfully ignorant. Either is not going to further game play.* And NO I was not using your personal info to deflect something that YOU have to answer for. Not me, but you.
> 
> Review the posts and read. I am not making shit up, Grandma wasn't, mani isn't.
> 
> You hit the scum radar of myself, Grandma, mani, Mertex, RD, and Shaitra. If Grandma was around, that would be enough for a lynch right there.
> 
> I think those that don't want to go along are too afraid of making a wrong choice. I'm not. I've made my choice. So now that I've answered BOTH your posts, I am going to do what a very good player advised me to do in the sign ups section. Let other folks play the game for  awhile and step back.
Click to expand...


Yup!  I'm lying!!!  Just ask  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION].



You laid the claim against me, I ask you to prove it.

Buttttttt, you either can't or  won't.

Very interesting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> like i said a few posts above, i'd rather be the one that is lynched over mebelle. i honestly believe her when she says she is the town doc. lynching a pr role is not going to help town at all; it'll only hurt us. i don't have a pr role. i'd rather go before she does. at least she'll have another chance to help the town.
> 
> *only scum would keep their votes on her at this point*.



Either you didn't read the posts or you are willfully being deceitful.  I took my vote off MeBelle and offered myself up, I think I even mentioned this before, after you made that point in a previous post.   If you have thought all along that I was scum,  why aren't you voting for me instead of sacrificing yourself?  I went back and captured some of your posts, the only references you ever made to who you thought was Scum was me and you even suggested that Mani needed to have an eye kept on him.  So now, why all of a sudden are you sacrificing yourself?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9239394-post1955.html


AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Mertex*
> 
> Since early in the game, it's seemed to me that Mertex and Rosie were working together. There's just something in the way Mertex responds to things that makes me think she's hiding something. Part of it is her way of throwing confusion into her posts, defensiveness that seems 'off the wall', telling me more than once that I'd be next, making a point lately of letting everyone know in many of her posts that she is town (as though she has to hold up a neon sign to prove it - which most townies don't need to do), etc.



On another of your posts you thought that because Rosie thanked me and R.D. for being loyal to her that we were working together?  That is so inane.  Scum would have to be really stupid to give out the names of their partners.  What Rosie did was throw me and R.D. under the bus.  She didn't care that those who thought she was Scum would then come after us, we were Townies and it benefitted Scum if you all came after us.  You're not playing very smart.

So, put your vote where your mouth is and vote for me....you think I'm Scum, so why don't you deliver.  That will bring up my vote to 5, I'm sure Mebelle will gladly jump in and do the hammer on me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Did you ask us not to edit posts? More than once?

It keeps happening.

Can you clarify this rule? 

Thank You


----------



## strollingbones

i am out for the evening...i will check in as soon as i can tomorrow....i have a family dinner to plan and execute....and here is the menu so far...baked brie and fruit....something else..with sides...and a vague dessert...i am thinking meringue tarts with fruit...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... dblack has been too quiet even if he's busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, even if I wasn't busy, I probably wouldn't be posting a lot more. _I especially wouldn't be getting bogged down in all the flaming. Stirring up trouble and paranoia is scummy._ Indulging it is playing their game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not really, it's part of the game.* And the biggest flamer was sameech who you and mani wouldn't vote for even though he flamed out and insulted everyone and wanted out. He even said he wanted out.
> 
> So to set him up as this great player and to look at one of us now, is possible behind the scenes planning.
Click to expand...


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> RD-are you sticking with mebelle?
> 
> Luissa-would you change your vote to avoid a no-lynch this round if it comes to that?



I am.  Due to the stall in the game I was convinced to vote Mebelle because she was one of the two majority votes.  They convinced me then changed their minds.  I've been wrong before so I have no problem sticking with their initial push for Mabelle


----------



## Wake

*A Town Doctor is able to be roleblocked by a Mafia Roleblocker, while a Mafia Godfather murders someone.*

*It is against the rules to edit posts. If it's an accident, that's fine, but please be mindful of it. *


----------



## Mertex

Hmmmm, just goes to show who isn't even paying attention to the rules or reading the posts, seems like this came up before.


----------



## R.D.

Wake said:


> *A Town Doctor is able to be roleblocked by a Mafia Roleblocker, while a Mafia Godfather murders someone.*


So mafia get two powers each night? They act as more than one force?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Hmmmm, just goes to show who isn't even paying attention to the rules or reading the posts, seems like this came up before.



It has come up twice before yet it keeps happening. Maybe with a post in bold by the mod, it will be adhered to by folks who keep editing their posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Town Doctor is able to be roleblocked by a Mafia Roleblocker, while a Mafia Godfather murders someone.*
> 
> 
> 
> So mafia get two powers each night? They act as more than one force?
Click to expand...


My take on this is they can kill once per night as a team, meaning any one of them can kill. The role blocker can only do one or the other. And reading the scum QT of Avi and Shaitra, there were several times where Avi role blocked someone and Shaitra killed them.

So now the doc role is neutralized and the post I thanked that mebelle is bent out of shape over is where her and Aye tried to out the cop and mani said no way because that sets the cop up for a role block or a kill.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I meant Shaitra killed someone else, not the role blocked person.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.7​**&#8220;As a bomb. As a waterfall. Consume and destroy.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (1):* _Mebelle60&#9792;_

*AyeCantSeeYou (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;,  tn5421&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
*Mertex (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;_
*strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*MeBelle60 (1):* _R.D.&#9792; _

*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
*~* Negotiation is crucial. 
*~* Typically, the Mafia always gets to try to kill. The Goon typically carries out the kill, but if he/she dies, the Godfather/Godmother may step in and kill instead, OR the Mafia Roleblocker can forgo blocking someone and carry out the kill itself.   [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
*~* Also I can only see deleted posts; I can't discern posts that have been edited. I'm trusting you guys to play honestly.
*~* Hey guys, try using Pandora.com while you play. It puts some pep in your mood and gets you into a better gamestate mind. I'd suggest Nobuo Uematsu or some other epic-like composer. It'll help. 

3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6​


----------



## strollingbones

still at a no lynch vote....


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *A Town Doctor is able to be roleblocked by a Mafia Roleblocker, while a Mafia Godfather murders someone.*
> 
> *It is against the rules to edit posts. If it's an accident, that's fine, but please be mindful of it. *



Last edited by Wake; Yesterday at 08:40 PM.


Irony


----------



## R.D.

Should I sleep with one eye open?


----------



## strollingbones

i do not want to go into night without a lynch vote...i think that will help the mafia....i have no reason to think that...but i do.....we have two mafia players left....we need to come to a conclusion on who they are and vote ....quickly...isnt the deadline today?

or would you rather go into night without a lynching.....

here is the reason i am voting for mertex and  staying with it...i have noted her continual twisting of things...she does it to aye and then she did it to me..on a matter i did not consider valid..when she said...i voted out rosie due to not liking rosie.....i have stated clearly that if i thought at any time...anything i said or did would anger or hurt rosie that i would not have begun to play and would quit immediately....somehow saying i voted for rosie cause i didnt like her....just didnt set well with me and seemed to be a scummy continuation of twisting others posts and words...

i will stay with my vote 

for mertex


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Bones, the deadline for the vote is Monday @ 2 pm.


----------



## strollingbones

o nevermind......i never know the damn deadlines......like a good democrat...i vote early and often


----------



## Mertex

Well, I guess nobody is going to take my offer to vote for me, other than two of the ones that originally voted for me.

Going into a no-lynch is a win for Scum, hope you townies are aware of that.  I think Mani is the GF and MeBelle is his goon.  If you agree with SB then you should vote for me. I'm not going to vote for Mani until we get rid of his goon.

My list of most suspicious to least:

MeBelle
Mani
Luissa (just because of her non-participation)
Strolling Bones
Shaitra
TN5421 (because he's new in town and doesn't know much)
AyeCantSeeYou
R.D.
Wolfsister
Mertex

*VOTE:MeBelle*


----------



## strollingbones

fng should be the first to go....lol....


----------



## Shaitra

I definitely want to have a lynching too.  But as everyone knows, I want to lynch a scum, not a townie.  I'm still working on which person is the most scummy to me.


----------



## strollingbones

lu voted for me...and has yet to explain that vote..

i am in the waffle zone......


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> fng should be the first to go....lol....



fng? do you mean tn?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ........ I really, really, really, really do not want a no-lynch. I consider that worse than lynching the wrong person because we won't get any closer to catching scum and they get one up on us by getting a free night kill. So if it comes to that, I'll hammer someone before the deadline if we are close.





Wolfsister77 said:


> ......
> I have no one I want to change my vote to but if it gets to Wed. and we need a hammer, I'll do it if I have to, no matter what to avoid a no-lynch. We need more clues.





Wolfsister77 said:


> .....
> If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.
> .......





Wolfsister77 said:


> So now we are voting for folks we don't think are guilty just to get information? Why not someone we feel is guilty? They will also give us information right?
> 
> OK, well where is Avatar at? Does he need a hammer?





Wolfsister77 said:


> ........ I really, really, really, really do not want a no-lynch. I consider that worse than lynching the wrong person because we won't get any closer to catching scum and they get one up on us by getting a free night kill. So if it comes to that, I'll hammer someone before the deadline if we are close.





Wolfsister77 said:


> ......
> I have no one I want to change my vote to but if it gets to Wed. and we need a hammer, I'll do it if I have to, no matter what to avoid a no-lynch. We need more clues.





Wolfsister77 said:


> .....
> If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.
> .......





Wolfsister77 said:


> So now we are voting for folks we don't think are guilty just to get information? Why not someone we feel is guilty? They will also give us information right?
> 
> OK, well where is Avatar at? Does he need a hammer?





Wolfsister77 said:


> ........ I really, really, really, really do not want a no-lynch. I consider that worse than lynching the wrong person because we won't get any closer to catching scum and they get one up on us by getting a free night kill. So if it comes to that, I'll hammer someone before the deadline if we are close.





Wolfsister77 said:


> ......
> I have no one I want to change my vote to but if it gets to Wed. and we need a hammer, I'll do it if I have to, no matter what to avoid a no-lynch. We need more clues.





Wolfsister77 said:


> .....
> If it gets down to a no-lynch situation and my vote is needed to hammer someone, I'll do it.
> .......





Wolfsister77 said:


> So now we are voting for folks we don't think are guilty just to get information? Why not someone we feel is guilty? They will also give us information right?
> 
> OK, well where is Avatar at? Does he need a hammer?





Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that Rosie and Avatar were the only two choices I had. Some of you are awfully pushy. Mostly those set on an Avatar lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more choices, the thing is, if everyone votes for a different person, we're not getting anywhere.  Not lynching someone benefits the Mafia only, so I'm in favor of losing a Townie rather than just dawdling along not picking someone and being in the same boat after Wednesday, when the Mafia will surely kill me, or someone they feel is a threat to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think focusing like a laser on one or two people without even considering others, helps mafia more. I have already said repeatedly I will switch and hammer to avoid a no-lynch.
> 
> Why so aggressive?
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> .....
> I'm ready to hammer him right now so stick that in your pipe and smoke it.



And we all know Wolf never did what she promised, which was to be the hammer vote, even though she talked on and on about it. She flat out lied about that.


----------



## strollingbones

lol i am joking but yea he is the fucking new guy lol


----------



## strollingbones

will mertex vote for wolf?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ...... And lying is supposed to be a scummy thing to do ......



Really? You don't say!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I never got to hammer Avatar because mebelle came in and did it before I could and then tried to switch because even though we talked about it repeatedly, she didn't realize she couldn't switch once she laid down the hammer.

Rosie already used that one on me when her and I were arguing when I was going after an actual scum who I ended up voting for and who called me a cheater. If she's my team mate, then you guys are giving me too much credit. I wanted her out and pushed hard for it-no waffling.

So I didn't lie actually. I just didn't get the change to hammer before a no lynch which I would of done like I said.

And I fought pretty darn hard to keep Avi in the game, who not only was a townie but a darn good player.

If you have a case, you are going to have to find something better than that. 

How about mebelle asking me to quit? Does that help the game? But go after me for no wanting to lynch a townie and for pushing for a scum lynch.

You have got to have something better than that Aye.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-I got hell from both Aye and mebelle for thanking a post after I said I was stepping away. Yet their friend Rat who must have no life and is not playing is thanking posts to try to influence the game.

This is what I was talking about with these 2 turning this into the FZ instead of just a game.

It's not the FZ, this is not USMB, non-players aren't supposed to post here either.

So both of you are huge hypocrites for getting on me for thanking posts while your friend comes in here and does it and you guys say nothing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ......





Wolfsister77 said:


> ......





Wolfsister77 said:


> .....
> 
> I've always believed Aye to be town so I don't get the off topic memes designed to inflame things further and mebelle's just getting worse and worse with her comments.
> 
> I don't get this. I'm at a loss.





Wolfsister77 said:


> Great insight, hell of a post. Way to go.



So it's ok for Wolf to use smilies/icons/whatever for her purpose, but not for others? Oh the irony! Or lies, whatever someone wants to call it. The stuff above is only from just a few of over 100's of her posts. I ain't going through them all to copy it all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will vote for either Aye or mebelle or Luissa for non-participation. If we get to deadline and there is a consensus on someone else, I will help break it with a hammer if my vote is needed and if it's someone I don't want to lynch and turns out to be a townie, I will really hope to be killed because I don't mess around much in the FZ and I sure as hell don't want to do it in the game either. That's just not for me.

In fact, since it looks like Wake is now o.k. with people voting for themselves, I would vote for myself if you guys can come up with 5 more because we need less VT's to help narrow things down. BUT, please come up with some info. to use against me that can help the game and ask me questions that I can answer to help. 

Right now, the only people I'm sure are town are Shaitra, Bones, and Mertex. That's not saying much but it does tell you I won't be inclined to vote for Mertex unless it's to avoid a no-lynch.

Technically, you can vote for yourself, but because it goes against win condition it'd be punished. Usually the self-voter who gets lynched is loses out on the next game. I'm very easy-going compared to most game mods out there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> I've always believed Aye to be town so I don't get the off topic memes designed to inflame things further and mebelle's just getting worse and worse with her comments.
> 
> I don't get this. I'm at a loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great insight, hell of a post. Way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's ok for Wolf to use smilies/icons/whatever for her purpose, but not for others? Oh the irony! Or lies, whatever someone wants to call it. The stuff above is only from just a few of over 100's of her posts. I ain't going through them all to copy it all.
Click to expand...


I never said no one can use icon's here. Please, find something more substantial. Voting me off for this garbage isn't going to help the game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Wolfsister77 is taking a break until at least Monday.
> 
> This is a dastardly game of deceit, analysis, and wit. You can make it damned fun with all the witty (insidious?) strategies out there. Play the game, focus on it, and use your creativity to come up with some epic plays to carry out.
> 
> Above all, have fun with this game! *



That was just another lie from Wolf, since she never took a break from game. She was busy reading the thread, thanking posts, and even started posting again not long after she claimed she was taking a break over the weekend. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-144.html#post9252646

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-144.html#post9252944

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-146.html#post9253397

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-146.html#post9253468

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-146.html#post9253531

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-147.html#post9253597

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-147.html#post9253641

and then she posts:


Wolfsister77 said:


> What was that lecture you gave me that as soon as someone points a finger at me and I quit and how wrong you thought it was? Scum has gotta be loving this.
> 
> I am suspicious as hell of manifold right now after reading his recent posts and he was at the top of my town reads until recently.
> 
> You are town. I have no doubt of it.
> 
> I am on leave but I am a member of USMB and checked in and saw this. This is not right Mertex. Don't help town lose. Unvote yourself please.
> 
> Help me bring down manifold.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-153.html#post9260028

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-153.html#post9260120

and then this, because she was called out on it:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...me-2-enter-the-godfather-154.html#post9261041

another lie, which only fools won't see.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who are you looking at now Wolfsister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for ACSY because she is antagonizing people, dividing folks into camps, and sowing confusion. Her attitude is all about dividing folks. Very scummy.
> 
> Her obsession with getting every vote off mebelle and defending mebelle, rather than build her case for me and trying to start a FZ war yesterday is also scummy.
> 
> I feel comfortable with that vote.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Actual reason I voted for Aye.



Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to draw the lynch IMO Shaitra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be.   But I'd really rather lynch scum.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to draw the lynch IMO Shaitra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be.   But* I'd really rather lynch scum*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Me too. It's why I came back*.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-If you think your strategy of getting everyone to vote for you will give the game a kick in the pants when the see they've lynched a townie, I will vote for you if it comes to that. I will not do so until necessary.
> 
> I'd rather someone lay out a case against me and vote me out because some have decided their only strategy is to flame me. It will continue if I survive.
> 
> I*MO, this game is going nowhere which is another reason I came back. To help move it along. *
> 
> I am happy being voted out as long as the people doing it lay out a case that can be used to aid the game. Also, as the votes are piling up, I'll give any info. I can to help also-ask me any questions.
> 
> I'm not going to answer to flames or nonsense.
> 
> Let's hope we get somewhere. I'm going to be busy this weekend, it's Father's Day, and Monday is the deadline.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Actual reasons I came back when I saw Mertex trying to suicide herself.

And the thanking posts and reading I'm not going to address since I'm a member of this side and still playing the game so I can read and thank whenever I want.

I did ask for a break when the pet stuff drove me to tears. This game is doing a number on my mental health due to personal issues I won't go into. So if you want to vote me off for having a breakdown-that's probably the best idea to get rid a person I've seen yet.


----------



## Shaitra

Honestly Aye, your reasons for voting for Wolfsister are flimsy at best so far.  Do you have anything more substantial?


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 4.7​**As a bomb. As a waterfall. Consume and destroy.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (1):* _Mebelle60&#9792;_
> 
> *AyeCantSeeYou (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;,  tn5421&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
> *Mertex (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
> *MeBelle60 (1):* _R.D.&#9792; _
> 
> *~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
> *~* Negotiation is crucial.
> *~* Typically, the Mafia always gets to try to kill. The Goon typically carries out the kill, but if he/she dies, the Godfather/Godmother may step in and kill instead, OR the Mafia Roleblocker can forgo blocking someone and carry out the kill itself.   [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
> *~* Also I can only see deleted posts; I can't discern posts that have been edited. I'm trusting you guys to play honestly.
> *~* Hey guys, try using Pandora.com while you play. It puts some pep in your mood and gets you into a better gamestate mind. I'd suggest Nobuo Uematsu or some other epic-like composer. It'll help.
> 
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
> 4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6​



Right now we have 5 players with votes.  Can we narrow that down to 3 players?  Or is there someone not on the list right now that needs to be there?  

Of the 5 with votes here are my rankings from least scummy to most scummy:

Least scummy

Wolfsister 
Strollingbones
Mertex
AyeCantSeeYou
MeBelle

Most scummy


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I think I'm up to 3 votes now.
> 
> If scum decide to grow a set of balls and vote for me instead of MeBelle, all townies should re-read my posts from the last week. I have posted links to posts that show scum revealing who they are. Take note of mani's post I've also quoted before. The liars have revealed themselves, which someone would have to turn the other way to not see.
> 
> Most importantly, don't let this game to you. It's just a game and isn't real life. It should be fun.
> 
> Oh yeah, my read for tn:
> 
> he has no clue as to who scum or town are. he's way off on his assumptions and probably doesn't care who has what role.



My assumptions are based on current actions, so it isn't terribly surprising that I might be off.




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> my advice to all townies -  use the search feature on this forum.
> 
> you can type in a member's name and specify the mafia thread as the place to search.
> 
> you'll get a list of the posts that start from the latest all the way to the first for this part of the forum.
> 
> i suggest looking at posts 2 ways - go one by one from the latest to the first, then again from the first to the last. make note of discrepancies and patterns - such as creating confusion intentionally, changing from attacking one player to another and back to the previous one, who the player may be 'working' with or sucking up to, etc.



Ah, so that's how you ISO someone.  Thanks.



Wolfsister77 said:


> I suspect everyone.
> 
> You are all scum including me!!
> 
> Wake was tricky in that. He's sneaky, that one. You have to watch out for him.



This game wasn't advertised as bastard or multiball.



Wolfsister77 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Did you ask us not to edit posts? More than once?
> 
> It keeps happening.
> 
> Can you clarify this rule?
> 
> Thank You



Only the mod is allowed to edit posts.  Depending on how strict the mod is, you can be modkilled at the first offense or after a warning (second offense).



R.D. said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Town Doctor is able to be roleblocked by a Mafia Roleblocker, while a Mafia Godfather murders someone.*
> 
> 
> 
> So mafia get two powers each night? They act as more than one force?
Click to expand...


*The Mafia FACTION controls the 'kill' power.  The Roleblocker 'player' controls the roleblock action.*

If this isn't clear, let me know and I'll explain further.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.8​**We could not have found peace unless the desire for it was already here.*​

*Not Voting (1):* _Mebelle60&#9792;_

*AyeCantSeeYou (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;,  tn5421&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
*Mertex (2):* _strollingbones&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
*MeBelle60 (2):* _R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792; _
*strollingbones (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_

*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
*~* If you'd like something to be addressed in-thread by me, please send a PM or @mention.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Mertex*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thanks Wake for the clarification. I won't vote myself then or play against my win condition. mebelle asking me to quit among all the other reasons she has tripped my scum radar means she is acting in the scummiest manner out of all the players currently. Her aggressiveness, outing herself for no reason, trying to out the cop and the bodyguard, and asking players to quit, are far scummier than anything anyone else has done. If the real doc were alive, they would be wiser to stay hidden and if mebelle is the real doc, she is not playing like one with her behavior. She is playing like scum. If I'm wrong, she's partly responsible for my vote as well as that of several others and tripping several others scum radar also. I'm going with what I think is the best vote out of the remaining players. 

*Vote : mebelle60*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who are you looking at now Wolfsister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for ACSY because she is antagonizing people, dividing folks into camps, and sowing confusion. Her attitude is all about dividing folks. Very scummy.
> 
> Her obsession with getting every vote off mebelle and defending mebelle, rather than build her case for me and trying to start a FZ war yesterday is also scummy.
> 
> I feel comfortable with that vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Actual reason I voted for Aye.
Click to expand...


You've caused confusion on here as much, if not more, than Mertex has. You have flipped from one person being scum to another, then back again to the first person, then to someone else. How is it you say I'm antagonizing people when I defended myself? Is there a double standard here that only works when you say it does? I haven't divided people here - take a look in the mirror. You come in here and pretty much call people out and ask them to change their votes. 

What's your problem with a townie defending another townie in regards to MeBelle? Just because you want to lynch her doesn't mean everyone else has to follow suit. You don't have control of me, which is your problem. That's the reason you've been so hateful to me in this thread. Guess what? Suck it up! I bow to noone.




Wolfsister77 said:


> *Me too. It's why I came back*.





Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-If you think your strategy of getting everyone to vote for you will give the game a kick in the pants when the see they've lynched a townie, I will vote for you if it comes to that. I will not do so until necessary.
> 
> I'd rather someone lay out a case against me and vote me out because some have decided their only strategy is to flame me. It will continue if I survive.
> 
> I*MO, this game is going nowhere which is another reason I came back. To help move it along. *
> 
> I am happy being voted out as long as the people doing it lay out a case that can be used to aid the game. Also, as the votes are piling up, I'll give any info. I can to help also-ask me any questions.
> 
> I'm not going to answer to flames or nonsense.
> 
> Let's hope we get somewhere. I'm going to be busy this weekend, it's Father's Day, and Monday is the deadline.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Actual reasons I came back when I saw Mertex trying to suicide herself.

And the thanking posts and reading I'm not going to address since I'm a member of this side and still playing the game so I can read and thank whenever I want.

I did ask for a break when the pet stuff drove me to tears. This game is doing a number on my mental health due to personal issues I won't go into. So if you want to vote me off for having a breakdown-that's probably the best idea to get rid a person I've seen yet.[/QUOTE]

What makes you think you aren't the reason the game has stalled? Some players have flat out said they don't want to read through all the mini-novels being posted. Your thoughts on every person in this game have changed over and over and over. I have to keep going to the search function to keep up with it. You defend yourself to no end, something most of the townies haven't done. Most of us have said more than once that if you suspect us, then vote us out. How is it you are worth saving in this game over anyone else? The only players worth saving are the PR roles, not plain vanilla townies, and damn sure not scum. It's mighty noble of you to jump in when Mertex posted what she did, but it sounds like your response to her was scripted and planned out. I knew from the getgo when Mertex posted that, you'd be jumping in and she would change her vote off herself. 

For what it's worth, I don't vote for those I believe are town, with the exception of Sameech. I don't use personal info or issues on anyone to make a pity play in this game either.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thanks Wake for the clarification. I won't vote myself then or play against my win condition. mebelle asking me to quit among all the other reasons she has tripped my scum radar means she is acting in the scummiest manner out of all the players currently. Her aggressiveness, outing herself for no reason, trying to out the cop and the bodyguard, and asking players to quit, are far scummier than anything anyone else has done. If the real doc were alive, they would be wiser to stay hidden and if mebelle is the real doc, she is not playing like one with her behavior. She is playing like scum.* If I'm wrong, she's partly responsible for my vote* as well as that of several others and tripping several others scum radar also. I'm going with what I think is the best vote out of the remaining players.
> 
> *Vote : mebelle60*



Why would you put blame on someone else for your vote decision? That makes no sense.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thanks Wake for the clarification. I won't vote myself then or play against my win condition. mebelle asking me to quit among all the other reasons she has tripped my scum radar means she is acting in the scummiest manner out of all the players currently. Her aggressiveness, outing herself for no reason, trying to out the cop and the bodyguard, and asking players to quit, are far scummier than anything anyone else has done. If the real doc were alive, they would be wiser to stay hidden and if mebelle is the real doc, she is not playing like one with her behavior. She is playing like scum. If I'm wrong, she's partly responsible for my vote as well as that of several others and tripping several others scum radar also. I'm going with what I think is the best vote out of the remaining players.
> 
> *Vote : mebelle60*



You'll be eating your words [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> You've caused confusion on here as much, if not more, than Mertex has. You have flipped from one person being scum to another, then back again to the first person, then to someone else. How is it you say I'm antagonizing people when I defended myself? Is there a double standard here that only works when you say it does? I haven't divided people here - take a look in the mirror. You come in here and pretty much call people out and ask them to change their votes.
> 
> What's your problem with a townie defending another townie in regards to MeBelle? Just because you want to lynch her doesn't mean everyone else has to follow suit. You don't have control of me, which is your problem. That's the reason you've been so hateful to me in this thread. Guess what? Suck it up! I bow to noone.
> 
> What makes you think you aren't the reason the game has stalled? Some players have flat out said they don't want to read through all the mini-novels being posted. Your thoughts on every person in this game have changed over and over and over. I have to keep going to the search function to keep up with it. You defend yourself to no end, something most of the townies haven't done. Most of us have said more than once that if you suspect us, then vote us out. How is it you are worth saving in this game over anyone else? The only players worth saving are the PR roles, not plain vanilla townies, and damn sure not scum. It's mighty noble of you to jump in when Mertex posted what she did, but it sounds like your response to her was scripted and planned out. I knew from the getgo when Mertex posted that, you'd be jumping in and she would change her vote off herself.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't vote for those I believe are town, with the exception of Sameech. I don't use personal info or issues on anyone to make a pity play in this game either.



Do you have a point you need me to address or a question somewhere in this novella?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've caused confusion on here as much, if not more, than Mertex has. You have flipped from one person being scum to another, then back again to the first person, then to someone else. How is it you say I'm antagonizing people when I defended myself? Is there a double standard here that only works when you say it does? I haven't divided people here - take a look in the mirror. You come in here and pretty much call people out and ask them to change their votes.
> 
> What's your problem with a townie defending another townie in regards to MeBelle? Just because you want to lynch her doesn't mean everyone else has to follow suit. You don't have control of me, which is your problem. That's the reason you've been so hateful to me in this thread. Guess what? Suck it up! I bow to noone.
> 
> What makes you think you aren't the reason the game has stalled? Some players have flat out said they don't want to read through all the mini-novels being posted. Your thoughts on every person in this game have changed over and over and over. I have to keep going to the search function to keep up with it. You defend yourself to no end, something most of the townies haven't done. Most of us have said more than once that if you suspect us, then vote us out. How is it you are worth saving in this game over anyone else? The only players worth saving are the PR roles, not plain vanilla townies, and damn sure not scum. It's mighty noble of you to jump in when Mertex posted what she did, but it sounds like your response to her was scripted and planned out. I knew from the getgo when Mertex posted that, you'd be jumping in and she would change her vote off herself.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't vote for those I believe are town, with the exception of Sameech. I don't use personal info or issues on anyone to make a pity play in this game either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point you need me to address or a question somewhere in this novella?
Click to expand...


Oh I made several points. I don't need to spell them out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've caused confusion on here as much, if not more, than Mertex has. You have flipped from one person being scum to another, then back again to the first person, then to someone else. How is it you say I'm antagonizing people when I defended myself? Is there a double standard here that only works when you say it does? I haven't divided people here - take a look in the mirror. You come in here and pretty much call people out and ask them to change their votes.
> 
> What's your problem with a townie defending another townie in regards to MeBelle? Just because you want to lynch her doesn't mean everyone else has to follow suit. You don't have control of me, which is your problem. That's the reason you've been so hateful to me in this thread. Guess what? Suck it up! I bow to noone.
> 
> What makes you think you aren't the reason the game has stalled? Some players have flat out said they don't want to read through all the mini-novels being posted. Your thoughts on every person in this game have changed over and over and over. I have to keep going to the search function to keep up with it. You defend yourself to no end, something most of the townies haven't done. Most of us have said more than once that if you suspect us, then vote us out. How is it you are worth saving in this game over anyone else? The only players worth saving are the PR roles, not plain vanilla townies, and damn sure not scum. It's mighty noble of you to jump in when Mertex posted what she did, but it sounds like your response to her was scripted and planned out. I knew from the getgo when Mertex posted that, you'd be jumping in and she would change her vote off herself.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't vote for those I believe are town, with the exception of Sameech. I don't use personal info or issues on anyone to make a pity play in this game either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point you need me to address or a question somewhere in this novella?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I made several points. I don't need to spell them out.
Click to expand...


To me, this is a game, not USMB. Nothing that happens here has any effect on my feelings towards any of the players.

Your buddy Rat seems to be confused by thanking every one of your's and mebelle's posts that personally attack me.

He's a non-player. He doesn't like me since I called him out on tormenting Gracie with dead cat pics when her cat died.

This isn't the FZ or real. It's a game. Both you and mebelle are being damaged by an outside player trying to influence the game on your behalf and you both have told me thanking posts was trying to influence the game so unless you are total hypocrites you will see Rat's thanks as the same thing. The only way a non-player can influence anything here is to thank posts in that manner. He seems to be personally invested in this game.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## Wake

*Guys, let's keep it more civil. The rules permit some mild flaming, but keep it in check, ok? 

I don't want to, but if our game gets too off-topic and is used as an extension of the Flame Zone, I'll be forced to delete posts and modkill players. Getting modkilled is no fun. 

Alright, you may now get back to killing each other.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point you need me to address or a question somewhere in this novella?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I made several points. I don't need to spell them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me, this is a game, not USMB. Nothing that happens here has any effect on my feelings towards any of the players.
> 
> Your buddy Rat seems to be confused by thanking every one of your's and mebelle's posts that personally attack me.
> 
> He's a non-player. He doesn't like me since I called him out on tormenting Gracie with dead cat pics when her cat died.
> 
> This isn't the FZ or real. It's a game. Both you and mebelle are being damaged by an outside player trying to influence the game on your behalf and you both have told me thanking posts was trying to influence the game so unless you are total hypocrites you will see Rat's thanks as the same thing. The only way a non-player can influence anything here is to thank posts in that manner. He seems to be personally invested in this game.
> 
> It's ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Posts that are thanked have no influence on me one way or another. The only reason I brought up that you were on break from the game, yet actively reading and thanking posts is because if it were me saying I would be taking a break from it, I wouldn't be reading, thanking, or posting. I wouldn't be on USMB for that matter either. I'd be far away from it. 

You seem bothered by other people that are members of this site coming in here and reading, thanking, whatever. Why let that get to you? It isn't part of the game, so just ignore it like most of us do. How is Wake supposed to get people to sign up and play in other games if people aren't allowed to read and get somewhat involved in it? It doesn't matter who does or doesn't like someone else in here or reasons why someone thinks that. All of that is dropped at the door. If someone is playing this game that isn't capable of playing on neutral ground, then they shouldn't be here. No exceptions. 

I believe everyone playing this game knows we aren't in the flame zone. I also know we aren't in kiddie playland where unicorns and rainbows decorate the background. This is a game of minds - mind control is a huge part of it. You have to be able to detach yourself from reality to get into someone's head and understand where they are coming from and how to get them to where you want them. I have no problem doing that in here.

Outside influences "thanking" players' posts does damage the integrity of our game.


----------



## strollingbones

Remember i ask wade if rat could play that is why he is here. Rat and his lethal thanks button


----------



## strollingbones

Have yall seen the search tags


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think outside players thanking the game, damages it. If he wants to read or play, I have no issue with that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> Have yall seen the search tags



Yeah, and things aren't looking too good for me. 

wolfie is the scum, wake is a scummy moderator, scummie scummie here we come, scummy wolf scum ain't having fun, stupid mafia game, mertex is hiding the scum, wolf scum meltdown, mertex is a scum suckup, mafia godfathers are stupid, lynch wolfsister, wake is a scum, mafia for idiots


----------



## strollingbones

I can never figure out how to do those


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> I can never figure out how to do those



don't the google bots make them? i've always thought they do.


----------



## Mertex

Obviously the search tags are being made by the same people who start threads in the FZ and call others names.....real classy....what a coincidence that the only ones being targeted happen to be those who are on the opposite side of them on those threads....no Surprise.

This game, sorry to say, is being played according to who your friends are on the board and personally I'm sick of it.

*Vote:Mertex*


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> To me, this is a game, not USMB. Nothing that happens here has any effect on my feelings towards any of the players.
> 
> *Your buddy Rat seems to be confused by thanking every one of your's and mebelle's posts that personally attack me.*
> 
> He's a non-player. He doesn't like me since I called him out on tormenting Gracie with dead cat pics when her cat died.
> 
> *This isn't the FZ or real. It's a game*.



Very interesting. [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] ~ You are assuming things and making accusations. Can you back up your accusations?

Wake made a rule recently that family (including animals) were not to be used against players...but here you are breaking that rule, again, with false accusations.



Also very curious is:  





> To me, this is a game, not USMB


 yet you continue to throw the game off by bringing into the game other portions of the board. 



> *Both you and mebelle are being damaged by an outside player trying to influence the game on your behalf and you both have told me thanking posts was trying to influence the game so unless you are total hypocrites you will see Rat's thanks as the same thing. *The only way a non-player can influence anything here is to thank posts in that manner. He seems to be personally invested in this game.
> 
> It's ridiculous.



Puhleeese woman!
What a bunch of bs in your run on sentence.
You're assuming again, laying out a claim AND insulting Aye and myself.
Prove the part of your post that I sized large or  be shown as a liar.


----------



## Shaitra

My informal count since the official one in post 2394:

Aye - 2 votes
Mertex - 5 votes
MeBelle - 1 vote
Strollingbones - 1 vote


----------



## Shaitra

If you go read the green edit in post 2402, Wake does say that outside people thanking posts here does damage the integrity of the game.


----------



## Shaitra

In looking at the voting history (Thanks Wake for putting in the links!) I noticed the following:

Player - correct votes for total days

Mertex &#8211; 0 for 3
MeBelle &#8211; 0 for 3
RD &#8211; 0 for 3
Luissa &#8211; 0 for 3
Grandma &#8211; 1 for 3
Manifold &#8211; 1 for 3
Dblack &#8211; 1 for 3 (didn&#8217;t vote in day 3)
Strollingbones &#8211; 2 for 3
Shaitra &#8211; 2 for 3
Aye &#8211; 2 for 3
Wolfsister &#8211; 2 for 3
TN came in on day 4.

So we have 4 players who have either voted for the town person to be lynched or didn't vote for the one scum we have found so far.  They all can't be scum, but I suspect that 2 of the 4 are.


----------



## Shaitra

I must be channeling Avatar, with multiple posts in a row.


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> Obviously the search tags are being made by the same people who start threads in the FZ and call others names.....real classy....what a coincidence that the only ones being targeted happen to be those who are on the opposite side of them on those threads....no Surprise.
> 
> This game, sorry to say, is being played according to who your friends are on the board and personally I'm sick of it.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*



This looks pretty scummy to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Obviously the search tags are being made by the same people who start threads in the FZ and call others names.....real classy....what a coincidence that the only ones being targeted happen to be those who are on the opposite side of them on those threads....no Surprise.
> 
> This game, sorry to say, is being played according to who your friends are on the board and personally I'm sick of it.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*



Did you see Wake's comment? He said if you vote for yourself you will be punished. 

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Wolfsister77

Technically, you can vote for yourself, but because it goes against win condition it'd be punished. Usually the self-voter who gets lynched is loses out on the next game. I'm very easy-going compared to most game mods out there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Obviously the search tags are being made by the same people who start threads in the FZ and call others names.....real classy....what a coincidence that the only ones being targeted happen to be those who are on the opposite side of them on those threads....no Surprise.
> 
> This game, sorry to say, is being played according to who your friends are on the board and personally I'm sick of it.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*



Is this how search tags work? I have no clue how they work. Is someone doing this on purpose to fuck with the game?

Really? Well, let me guess who. It is a person who is interjecting himself in the game due to FZ theatrics and I want no part of that either. He's trying to influence the game-again.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

We have an outside person trying to ruin the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's the post about others thanking people.

Outside influences "thanking" players' posts does damage the integrity of our game.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister, you broke quote tags.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry TN

I messed that up.

Those were comments by Wake.


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> I must be channeling Avatar, with multiple posts in a row.



But you're not as long winded as he.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Did you see Wake's comment? He said if you vote for yourself you will be punished.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]




What's he going to do, kill me?

Okay....I'll go along with the ones I think are also Townies, but we're going to end up with a no-lynch that is going to help Scum.

*Vote:AyeCantSeeYou*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the search tags are being made by the same people who start threads in the FZ and call others names.....real classy....what a coincidence that the only ones being targeted happen to be those who are on the opposite side of them on those threads....no Surprise.
> 
> This game, sorry to say, is being played according to who your friends are on the board and personally I'm sick of it.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how search tags work? I have no clue how they work. Is someone doing this on purpose to fuck with the game?
> 
> Really? Well, let me guess who. It is a person who is interjecting himself in the game due to FZ theatrics and I want no part of that either. He's trying to influence the game-again.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> We have an outside person trying to ruin the game.
Click to expand...



Obviously.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> In looking at the voting history (Thanks Wake for putting in the links!) I noticed the following:
> 
> Player - correct votes for total days
> 
> Mertex  0 for 3
> MeBelle  0 for 3
> RD  0 for 3
> Luissa  0 for 3
> Grandma  1 for 3
> Manifold  1 for 3
> Dblack  1 for 3 (didnt vote in day 3)
> Strollingbones  2 for 3
> Shaitra  2 for 3
> Aye  2 for 3
> Wolfsister  2 for 3
> TN came in on day 4.
> 
> So we have 4 players who have either voted for the town person to be lynched or didn't vote for the one scum we have found so far.  They all can't be scum, but I suspect that 2 of the 4 are.



Shaitra....at this point we are still guessing...you know that, so the fact that some got one or two right doesn't mean they are Townies and the  rest of us are scum.  Actually 2 out of any of the remaining 10 are Scum.  When you narrow it down the way you are doing, you are liable to lynch another Townie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-Why did you vote for someone you think is town?


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the search tags are being made by the same people who start threads in the FZ and call others names.....real classy....what a coincidence that the only ones being targeted happen to be those who are on the opposite side of them on those threads....no Surprise.
> 
> This game, sorry to say, is being played according to who your friends are on the board and personally I'm sick of it.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks pretty scummy to me.
Click to expand...

It does if you didn't read my post as to why I did it.  I get the feeling that you haven't spent much time reading the posts and I can understand why, there is so much drama being thrown in, that it's hard to read each and every single word.

I was trying to help town because I believe that a no-lynch will help Mafia.  At least everyone would be able to see that I am Town, and could then focus on those that keep insisting that I am Scum.  Scum knows what I am, and they are going to try and convince other Townies that I am Scum.  If no one gets lynched, Mafia comes in at night and snuffs one of us out and the next day you'll still be coming after me thinking I'm Scum.

But, since some of the other Townies didn't want me to commit suicide, I took my vote off myself.  I voted for AyeCantSeeYou because it seem like at the last count she had 4 ....since no one was willing to vote for MeBelle, whom I think is Scum, and we don't want to be caught tomorrow with a no lynch.  A wrong guess is better than a no-lynch, because it narrows the field...at least that is my opinion.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-Why did you vote for someone you think is town?




Because I was checking the last vote count (4.8) and ACSY had Shaitra/TN5421 and you, and I didn't want to vote for someone no one else was going with.

Later I saw that you had changed your vote back to MeBelle.  I'll change it again and hope that Shaitra, Luissa and TN are willing to change, otherwise we are going to end up with a no lynch, unless of course they decide to go with "me" and that is fine, I'm willing to die for town.

*VOTE:MeBelle*


----------



## MeBelle

Do I have enough votes to get lynched yet?

I sure hope so, cause this game is sooooo boring....over 2400 posts into it.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Do I have enough votes to get lynched yet?
> 
> I sure hope so, cause this game is sooooo boring....over 2400 posts into it.




You can help it along by voting for yourself....


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have enough votes to get lynched yet?
> 
> I sure hope so, cause this game is sooooo boring....over 2400 posts into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can help it along by voting for yourself....
Click to expand...


That would leave the town with no one to care for the ill.


----------



## strollingbones

it is amusing to watch ......the flame zone be accused of things in here.....as i have said once and i will say it again....i ask rat to come and maybe replace the player who quit....

seems wolf is determined to blame the flame zone for the lack of progress in this game.....why?
as for the no flame rule...yal are the ones flaming....bitching and whining....just shut the fuck up and play the game


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the voting history (Thanks Wake for putting in the links!) I noticed the following:
> 
> Player - correct votes for total days
> 
> Mertex  0 for 3
> MeBelle  0 for 3
> RD  0 for 3
> Luissa  0 for 3
> Grandma  1 for 3
> Manifold  1 for 3
> Dblack  1 for 3 (didnt vote in day 3)
> Strollingbones  2 for 3
> Shaitra  2 for 3
> Aye  2 for 3
> Wolfsister  2 for 3
> TN came in on day 4.
> 
> So we have 4 players who have either voted for the town person to be lynched or didn't vote for the one scum we have found so far.  They all can't be scum, but I suspect that 2 of the 4 are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra....at this point we are still guessing...you know that, so the fact that some got one or two right doesn't mean they are Townies and the  rest of us are scum.  Actually 2 out of any of the remaining 10 are Scum.  When you narrow it down the way you are doing, you are liable to lynch another Townie.
Click to expand...


Mertex, you have to analyze the data we've been given, which is all the posts and vote choices.  Just randomly guessing you should be correct one out of three times.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the voting history (Thanks Wake for putting in the links!) I noticed the following:
> 
> Player - correct votes for total days
> 
> Mertex  0 for 3
> MeBelle  0 for 3
> RD  0 for 3
> Luissa  0 for 3
> Grandma  1 for 3
> Manifold  1 for 3
> Dblack  1 for 3 (didnt vote in day 3)
> Strollingbones  2 for 3
> Shaitra  2 for 3
> Aye  2 for 3
> Wolfsister  2 for 3
> TN came in on day 4.
> 
> So we have 4 players who have either voted for the town person to be lynched or didn't vote for the one scum we have found so far.  They all can't be scum, but I suspect that 2 of the 4 are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra....at this point we are still guessing...you know that, so the fact that some got one or two right doesn't mean they are Townies and the  rest of us are scum.  Actually 2 out of any of the remaining 10 are Scum.  When you narrow it down the way you are doing, you are liable to lynch another Townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex, you have to analyze the data we've been given, which is all the posts and vote choices.  Just randomly guessing you should be correct one out of three times.
Click to expand...



Okay, maybe you're right....although you don't know if those not voting for Rosie on the first day were wrong, like Luissa.   On the 2nd Day , you don't know that those of us who didn't vote for Rosie were also wrong, *so who do you suggest?*  The only thing is that enough of us have to go along to make it count.  Those voting for me will be wrong, but if you all insist, go ahead...a lynch is still better than a no-lynch.  

Pick someone and I'll go along and maybe WS and others will follow suit.  I'm tired of being wrong.


----------



## Mertex

I'll be gone most of the day, but I'll check in later this afternoon, although the deadline is 2:00 pm central....I'll try to get back before then.


----------



## strollingbones

is today the deadline or tomorrow....who has a fucking deadline on fathers day...hold up?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Tomorrow is the deadline, not today. 

6/16 by 2pm


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra....at this point we are still guessing...you know that, so the fact that some got one or two right doesn't mean they are Townies and the  rest of us are scum.  Actually 2 out of any of the remaining 10 are Scum.  When you narrow it down the way you are doing, you are liable to lynch another Townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, you have to analyze the data we've been given, which is all the posts and vote choices.  Just randomly guessing you should be correct one out of three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe you're right....although you don't know if those not voting for Rosie on the first day were wrong, like Luissa.   On the 2nd Day , you don't know that those of us who didn't vote for Rosie were also wrong, *so who do you suggest?*  The only thing is that enough of us have to go along to make it count.  Those voting for me will be wrong, but if you all insist, go ahead...a lynch is still better than a no-lynch.
> 
> Pick someone and I'll go along and maybe WS and others will follow suit.  I'm tired of being wrong.
Click to expand...


You're a day early Mertex.  The deadline is tomorrow on the 16th.

When I counted a player wrong, they either voted for the town person who was lynched, or didn't vote for scum.  Players on the first day that didn't vote for Avatar were counted as being correct.  So I did get Luissa calculated incorrectly, she is 1 for 3.

How do I know the people who didn't vote for Rosie on the second day were wrong?  Well, they didn't vote for the scum we found.  It is possible that someone voted for another scum and not an innocent townie.  But you have to figure that more than likely the two remaining scum did not vote for Rosie.  There are still enough people and doubt on day two to hide by voting for someone else.  

If you look at game one, Avatar and I were both 0 for 4 in our voting.  And we were both scum.  Does that mean that scum will always be wrong all the time?  No.  

I'm not going to tell you how to vote.  Who do you think is scum?


----------



## strollingbones

game one was just blind voting and game two is not much else


----------



## Wolfsister77

I love how a bunch of search tags show up saying I'm scum and should be lynched and that I'm having a meltdown and other fun things, a non-player was thanking posts in a way that even the mod says was hurting the integrity of the game. I point both these things out to the mod and I'm told it's my fault now for bringing the FZ here and that I'm whining and hurting the game. 

Now, I need to play the fucking game. I HAVE been. I've given tons of input. I wasted my time. I got feedback I was typing too much, changing my mind too much, and no one wants to read it. I've been called a liar repeatedly and I've even been asked to quit. 

It's damned if you do, damned if you don't in this game.

If you guys are that unhappy with my play style, get rid of me.

I don't care any more who you guys vote for. Even if it's me. Just pick someone for crying out loud. Make a choice and I will go along with whoever you pick and vote for whoever you want and will not defend myself further if it's me. I'm not a PR. So who cares? Just pick someone.

I am so over this BS it isn't even funny.


----------



## strollingbones

seems we are deadlocked...i dont think we will have a lynching this round...sadly


----------



## Shaitra

strollingbones said:


> game one was just blind voting and game two is not much else



Yes to a point.  But take in to consideration how people react to certain situations, who defends whom, and how a person votes can all give clues to what a person's role is.  It is helpful if people post and interact though.

Right now you are voting for Mertex.  Why?  Is that just a blind guess?


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> I love how a bunch of search tags show up saying I'm scum and should be lynched and that I'm having a meltdown and other fun things, a non-player was thanking posts in a way that even the mod says was hurting the integrity of the game. I point both these things out to the mod and I'm told it's my fault now for bringing the FZ here and that I'm whining and hurting the game.
> 
> Now, I need to play the fucking game. I HAVE been. I've given tons of input. I wasted my time. I got feedback I was typing too much, changing my mind too much, and no one wants to read it. I've been called a liar repeatedly and I've even been asked to quit.
> 
> It's damned if you do, damned if you don't in this game.
> 
> If you guys are that unhappy with my play style, get rid of me.
> 
> I don't care any more who you guys vote for. Even if it's me. Just pick someone for crying out loud. Make a choice and I will go along with whoever you pick and vote for whoever you want and will not defend myself further if it's me. I'm not a PR. So who cares? Just pick someone.
> 
> I am so over this BS it isn't even funny.



Take a deep breath Wolfsister.    I don't know the dynamics from other areas of the board but I would ignore all of it to the best of your ability.  I am not unhappy with your playing style.  I appreciate your comments and the fact that you are trying to figure things out.


----------



## Shaitra

How about a reads list from everyone?  I'll be back with mine in a bit.


----------



## strollingbones

mertex has twisted several things posted by aye and me.....she and wolf seems to be a team but that could just be the perception i have....it is said that the townies will post a lot and the mafia wont...if that is taken into consideration then it would be lu and mani....but mani is a thoughtful poster only really posting when he has pondered the game and kinda gives one an update on how he feels .....shaitra strikes me a townie...as does ma

it continues to piss me off that people are saying outside game things....like i voted for rosie due to not liking her....outside of the game....nothing could be more of a lie...


----------



## Wolfsister77

My reads:

Bones-correct on Rosie, didn't want to lynch Avi, gives no scum vibes-town

Shaitra-my strongest town read, very thoughtful in her analysis, actively scum hunting, not doing anything scummy

Manifold-I found his vote switching to be strange when he was so set on mebelle, particularly when he switched to Mertex who wasn't his second choice and who he had just got done saying he thought was town, I still think he's leaning town but he has set off some mild scum vibes for confusing things

Aye-Mostly town, trying to antagonize folks with memes and stir up shit only adds to the divide and anger and gave a scummy read, however she voted for Rosie and stuck with that vote so that goes a long way to putting her in town

R.D.-To be honest, I'm not sure, she didn't vote for Rosie, did vote for Avi, and is difficult to read.

Luissa-might as well not be playing, I have no clue, not helping voting for Bones, not saying why, and basically just calling it in, I'd be fine voting for her 

mebelle-giving off scummy vibes by trying to out the PR's, outing herself too early, and not giving any reads of her own

Mertex-did not vote for Rosie, voted for Avi, when I suspected her and questioned her she answered well for herself, also claimed VT and was willing to die for the game, scum generally want to live, she has added to the confusion in many of her posts, leaning town but with some reservations

TN-just too new into the game for me to tell


----------



## strollingbones

now lets remember rosie vote may have been a total fluke....rosie was being mean....rosie is never mean...then we find out her r.a. is acting up.....so what we took for change in playing style was more her being in pain and trying to live up to her obligations of committing to play the game.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Very true but one of the only pieces of analysis I have is voting history so I can't discount it outright. Even if it was a fluke, I feel like with so little information to go on, voting is one way to figure out who to vote for that I have to use. The only other thing I have is posts and behavior and analysis from the other townies. I also have to look at those trying to fly under the radar which is why I have always suspected Luissa. I will go along with whoever the town chooses. I don't want a no-lynch either.


----------



## Shaitra

strollingbones said:


> mertex has twisted several things posted by aye and me.....she and wolf seems to be a team but that could just be the perception i have....it is said that the townies will post a lot and the mafia wont...if that is taken into consideration then it would be lu and mani....but mani is a thoughtful poster only really posting when he has pondered the game and kinda gives one an update on how he feels .....shaitra strikes me a townie...as does ma
> 
> it continues to piss me off that people are saying outside game things....like i voted for rosie due to not liking her....outside of the game....nothing could be more of a lie...



I agree mani has been pretty thoughtful in how he has posted.  I also feel he's pretty insightful.  He caught on to me after I sheeped on a Mertex explanation for a vote in game 1.  Fortunately he changed his mind later, but I did learn a lesson about playing the game.  

I read something from Luissa that makes me think she is town.  I do wish she would post more though.  



Wolfsister77 said:


> My reads:
> 
> Bones-correct on Rosie, didn't want to lynch Avi, gives no scum vibes-town
> 
> Shaitra-my strongest town read, very thoughtful in her analysis, actively scum hunting, not doing anything scummy
> 
> Manifold-I found his vote switching to be strange when he was so set on mebelle, particularly when he switched to Mertex who wasn't his second choice and who he had just got done saying he thought was town, I still think he's leaning town but he has set off some mild scum vibes for confusing things
> 
> Aye-Mostly town, trying to antagonize folks with memes and stir up shit only adds to the divide and anger and gave a scummy read, however she voted for Rosie and stuck with that vote so that goes a long way to putting her in town
> 
> R.D.-To be honest, I'm not sure, she didn't vote for Rosie, did vote for Avi, and is difficult to read.
> 
> Luissa-might as well not be playing, I have no clue, not helping voting for Bones, not saying why, and basically just calling it in, I'd be fine voting for her
> 
> mebelle-giving off scummy vibes by trying to out the PR's, outing herself too early, and not giving any reads of her own
> 
> Mertex-did not vote for Rosie, voted for Avi, when I suspected her and questioned her she answered well for herself, also claimed VT and was willing to die for the game, scum generally want to live, she has added to the confusion in many of her posts, leaning town but with some reservations
> 
> TN-just too new into the game for me to tell



Yes, TN is too new to have any idea about.  Needs to post more so we can get to know him.  I agree, R.D. is hard to read.



strollingbones said:


> now lets remember rosie vote may have been a total fluke....rosie was being mean....rosie is never mean...then we find out her r.a. is acting up.....so what we took for change in playing style was more her being in pain and trying to live up to her obligations of committing to play the game.....



I don't know Rosie well enough to know if she is mean or not.  I took her response as not wanting to be caught and trying to drive us towards voting for someone else.  She even tried to claim to be a PR to prevent the lynch.


----------



## Shaitra

One of the things I am struggling with right now is MeBelle's claim to be the doctor.  Rosie tried to claim being a PR too but she was scum.  Is MeBelle trying the same tactic?  But on the other hand, several people have asked the doctor to come forward if MeBelle isn't the doctor.  And no one has spoke up.     For me, MeBelle is a  null at the moment, neither town or scum.

Strollingbones does appear to be town, and it interests me that Luissa voted for her.

Mertex is a puzzle.  Much of the time she appears town to me, but then she says something that makes me question that.

Aye is also a puzzle.  She appears town but has also caused a lot of conflict and confusion which is a scummy thing to do.  Anything that keeps us from being able to come to consensus on a lynch does  not help the town.

Wolfsister appears to be town.   But I don't want to be swayed just because she thinks I am town.

Manifold is reading town to me.  He showed good insight in game one and while he hasn't posted a lot, the posts he has put in are thoughtful and logical.

R.D. - I know Avatar suspected her in the beginning.  I could still go either way on her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

One other thing I will add before I have to go for most of the day is the Rosie votes. Shaitra can add more insight based on being scum, but I find it difficult to believe scum would vote for one of there own and stick with it, even to the point of helping lynch one of their own. I can understand pointing a finger at one of their own, voting for one of their own and changing their mind, but it seems strange they would help get one of their own voted off.

Rosie was mean but I took that to be because she was scum about to be caught. The closer she got to a lynch the worse it was. And her talking about needing saving at night sealed the deal for me. She was no PR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I meant Shaitra was scum last game, not this game. Important clarification, LOL.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how a bunch of search tags show up saying I'm scum and should be lynched and that I'm having a meltdown and other fun things, a non-player was thanking posts in a way that even the mod says was hurting the integrity of the game. I point both these things out to the mod and I'm told it's my fault now for bringing the FZ here and that I'm whining and hurting the game.
> 
> Now, I need to play the fucking game. I HAVE been. I've given tons of input. I wasted my time. I got feedback I was typing too much, changing my mind too much, and no one wants to read it. I've been called a liar repeatedly and I've even been asked to quit.
> 
> It's damned if you do, damned if you don't in this game.
> 
> If you guys are that unhappy with my play style, get rid of me.
> 
> I don't care any more who you guys vote for. Even if it's me. Just pick someone for crying out loud. Make a choice and I will go along with whoever you pick and vote for whoever you want and will not defend myself further if it's me. I'm not a PR. So who cares? Just pick someone.
> 
> I am so over this BS it isn't even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath Wolfsister.    I don't know the dynamics from other areas of the board but I would ignore all of it to the best of your ability.  I am not unhappy with your playing style.  I appreciate your comments and the fact that you are trying to figure things out.
Click to expand...


Me too, Wolf.  

Sounds  like you've got some running scared


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. definitely said something that needs to be considered.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> How about a reads list from everyone?  I'll be back with mine in a bit.




Right now I lean Shaitra, Wolf, Mertex, Aye & Mani as solid town with me 

I voted wolf first.  But changed to Mebelle based on wanting to move the game towards a majority vote for lynch and the reasons for Mebelle over Mertex were solid imo. It was btwn those two at that point

Based on the others lead and everything since she outed herself as Doc she is my strongest suspect so far.  If a townie, she doesn't take the game very seriously so I'm sorry to say if I'm wrong it will just be me being wrong again.  

Mebelle  also puts town at risk.  By not seeing that also puts some on my radar 

There is no way Aye and Mebelle are both mafia...no way!  So Aye coming out so strong for Mebelle is nothing but overly  aggressive play based on her guess, she can easily be right, but  none of her "proof" sways me.  Along those lines nothing she says to point the finger at anyone else sways me either.  

As far as the second in line... I just don't known 

Tn and Luissa are too quiet to make a claim yet


----------



## R.D.

Oh, I forgot  SB as town too


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, you have to analyze the data we've been given, which is all the posts and vote choices.  Just randomly guessing you should be correct one out of three times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe you're right....although you don't know if those not voting for Rosie on the first day were wrong, like Luissa.   On the 2nd Day , you don't know that those of us who didn't vote for Rosie were also wrong, *so who do you suggest?*  The only thing is that enough of us have to go along to make it count.  Those voting for me will be wrong, but if you all insist, go ahead...a lynch is still better than a no-lynch.
> 
> Pick someone and I'll go along and maybe WS and others will follow suit.  I'm tired of being wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a day early Mertex.  The deadline is tomorrow on the 16th.
> 
> When I counted a player wrong, they either voted for the town person who was lynched, or *didn't vote for scum.*  Players on the first day that didn't vote for Avatar were counted as being correct.  So I did get Luissa calculated incorrectly, she is 1 for 3
Click to expand...

On Day 1, those that didn't vote for Avatar and voted for Rosie didn't really know they were voting for Scum....as it turned out the next day, they did.  But, also, Scum might have thrown in a vote on Avatar, for all we know.



> How do I know the people who didn't vote for Rosie on the second day were wrong?  Well, they didn't vote for the scum we found.  It is possible that someone voted for another scum and not an innocent townie.  *But you have to figure that more than likely the two remaining scum did not vote for Rosie. * There are still enough people and doubt on day two to hide by voting for someone else.


I would hope they wouldn't, but we don't know that for fact.  After the game we can check and see how Scum voted....may be an eye opener for the next game.



> If you look at game one, Avatar and I were both 0 for 4 in our voting.  And we were both scum.  Does that mean that scum will always be wrong all the time?  No.


But that is not to say that the Scum in this game would be using the same strategy.  In other games I've read that they often let one of the Scum throw in a vote for Scum, if it's a foregone conclusion that the person is going to be lynched anyway, and that takes the heat off them.



> I'm not going to tell you how to vote.  Who do you think is scum?



I'm not asking you to tell me who to vote for.  Obviously as Town we need to work together and each one of us voting for a different person isn't going to help much.  I just wanted to know who you are leaning toward....since I've not been right any of the 3 times, maybe I need to vote along with someone who has.  Of course if you are voting for someone that I definitely feel are not Scum, and I've given reasons for believing that,  I would be inclined not to vote for that person, but I might be persuaded with a good argument.  

I posted my list of who I thought was the most suspicious to the least.....I thought for sure MeBelle/Mani were, but since no one has come out to declare they are the doctor and MeBelle keeps saying she is, I'm beginning to have second thoughts.  Surely Scum would not let her live beyond this coming night since she's bragged about being the doctor, unless she is Scum, but we won't find out till the day after.  

Of the ones that are 0 for 3, I have to discount myself (because I know that I am not Scum), and that only leaves 3 others,  R.D., MeBelle and Luissa.  So, my hunch has been MeBelle, but if she's telling the truth about being the Doctor, maybe R.D. and Luissa are working together.  Luissa has seemed suspicious to me, but mostly because of her lack of participation, but if you think about it, Scum doesn't have to speculate much, they know who we are, all they have to worry about is who they vote for so as to not raise suspicion.

I would be willing to switch my vote to Luissa if any of you are willing to go along.  My main concern is that if Townies are each voting their own suspicions there won't be enough votes on any one person to lynch.  Of those voting for me, they could both be Scum, they could both be Town, or maybe just one of them is Scum, but if one or both are Town, they are wasting their vote.


----------



## Luissa

I find it funny that if you actively go after people and discuss it until you just can't discuss it anymore you must be scum. On the flip side, if you don't over analyze the shit out of it you must be scum.
I have learned to go with my first instinct. It is right most of the time. Bones has seemed like scum since I started playing. So I voted for her.
Do you want me to post five hundred times over analyzing my vote and every other vote? 
I can. I see it as pointless, but I can do it. 
But like I said, my profession keeps me from discussing crimes too much.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> I find it funny that if you activity go after people and discuss it until you just can't discuss it anymore you must be scum. On the flip side, if you don't over analyze the shit out of it you must be scum.
> *I have learned to go with my first instinct. It is right most of the time.* Bones has seemed like scum since I started playing. So I voted for her.
> Do you want me to post five hundred times over analyzing my vote and every other vote?
> I can. I see it as pointless, but I can do it.
> But like I said, my profession keeps me from discussing crimes too much.



Er, Luissa, according to Shiatra's stats, you have been right 0 out of 3 times.

And, we all have instincts, 4 of us have been wrong all three times, and no, we don't want you to post 500 times, but giving your reasons for suspecting someone other than instinct would help.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe you're right....although you don't know if those not voting for Rosie on the first day were wrong, like Luissa.   On the 2nd Day , you don't know that those of us who didn't vote for Rosie were also wrong, *so who do you suggest?*  The only thing is that enough of us have to go along to make it count.  Those voting for me will be wrong, but if you all insist, go ahead...a lynch is still better than a no-lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> Pick someone and I'll go along and maybe WS and others will follow suit.  I'm tired of being wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a day early Mertex.  The deadline is tomorrow on the 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> When I counted a player wrong, they either voted for the town person who was lynched, or *didn't vote for scum.*  Players on the first day that didn't vote for Avatar were counted as being correct.  So I did get Luissa calculated incorrectly, she is 1 for 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Day 1, those that didn't vote for Avatar and voted for Rosie didn't really know they were voting for Scum....as it turned out the next day, they did.  But, also, Scum might have thrown in a vote on Avatar, for all we know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope they wouldn't, but we don't know that for fact.  After the game we can check and see how Scum voted....may be an eye opener for the next game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at game one, Avatar and I were both 0 for 4 in our voting.  And we were both scum.  Does that mean that scum will always be wrong all the time?  No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that is not to say that the Scum in this game would be using the same strategy.  In other games I've read that they often let one of the Scum throw in a vote for Scum, if it's a foregone conclusion that the person is going to be lynched anyway, and that takes the heat off them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to tell you how to vote.  Who do you think is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to tell me who to vote for.  Obviously as Town we need to work together and each one of us voting for a different person isn't going to help much.  I just wanted to know who you are leaning toward....since I've not been right any of the 3 times, maybe I need to vote along with someone who has.  Of course if you are voting for someone that I definitely feel are not Scum, and I've given reasons for believing that,  I would be inclined not to vote for that person, but I might be persuaded with a good argument.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my list of who I thought was the most suspicious to the least.....I thought for sure MeBelle/Mani were, but since no one has come out to declare they are the doctor and MeBelle keeps saying she is, I'm beginning to have second thoughts.  Surely Scum would not let her live beyond this coming night since she's bragged about being the doctor, unless she is Scum, but we won't find out till the day after.
> 
> 
> 
> Of the ones that are 0 for 3, I have to discount myself (because I know that I am not Scum), and that only leaves 3 others,  R.D., MeBelle and Luissa.  So, my hunch has been MeBelle, but if she's telling the truth about being the Doctor, maybe R.D. and Luissa are working together.  Luissa has seemed suspicious to me, but mostly because of her lack of participation, but if you think about it, Scum doesn't have to speculate much, they know who we are, all they have to worry about is who they vote for so as to not raise suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to switch my vote to Luissa if any of you are willing to go along.  My main concern is that if Townies are each voting their own suspicions there won't be enough votes on any one person to lynch.  Of those voting for me, they could both be Scum, they could both be Town, or maybe just one of them is Scum, but if one or both are Town, they are wasting their vote.
Click to expand...



Rosie went after people quite a bit, by that example I am guessing you and Wolfe are scum. You two seem to gunning for a few. Why is that? 
And lack of participation? You mean because I am not in here discussing for hours why I am voting for someone, I have lack of participation? I have voted every time, and explained my vote. Is bickering for days part of the game? Lol 
If it is, then I don't have time for that. 


PS: I am not scum, I just have a job and six year old who just had his last week of school.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that if you activity go after people and discuss it until you just can't discuss it anymore you must be scum. On the flip side, if you don't over analyze the shit out of it you must be scum.
> 
> *I have learned to go with my first instinct. It is right most of the time.* Bones has seemed like scum since I started playing. So I voted for her.
> 
> Do you want me to post five hundred times over analyzing my vote and every other vote?
> 
> I can. I see it as pointless, but I can do it.
> 
> But like I said, my profession keeps me from discussing crimes too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, Luissa, according to Shiatra's stats, you have been right 0 out of 3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> And, we all have instincts, 4 of us have been wrong all three times, and no, we don't want you to post 500 times, but giving your reasons for suspecting someone other than instinct would help.
Click to expand...



Bones was my first choice when joining and I didn't vote for her, so wouldn't that mean I should have gone with my first instinct? 
And I think I am 1-3, didn't someone correct that mistake?


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a day early Mertex.  The deadline is tomorrow on the 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> When I counted a player wrong, they either voted for the town person who was lynched, or *didn't vote for scum.*  Players on the first day that didn't vote for Avatar were counted as being correct.  So I did get Luissa calculated incorrectly, she is 1 for 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Day 1, those that didn't vote for Avatar and voted for Rosie didn't really know they were voting for Scum....as it turned out the next day, they did.  But, also, Scum might have thrown in a vote on Avatar, for all we know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope they wouldn't, but we don't know that for fact.  After the game we can check and see how Scum voted....may be an eye opener for the next game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not to say that the Scum in this game would be using the same strategy.  In other games I've read that they often let one of the Scum throw in a vote for Scum, if it's a foregone conclusion that the person is going to be lynched anyway, and that takes the heat off them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to tell you how to vote.  Who do you think is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to tell me who to vote for.  Obviously as Town we need to work together and each one of us voting for a different person isn't going to help much.  I just wanted to know who you are leaning toward....since I've not been right any of the 3 times, maybe I need to vote along with someone who has.  Of course if you are voting for someone that I definitely feel are not Scum, and I've given reasons for believing that,  I would be inclined not to vote for that person, but I might be persuaded with a good argument.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my list of who I thought was the most suspicious to the least.....I thought for sure MeBelle/Mani were, but since no one has come out to declare they are the doctor and MeBelle keeps saying she is, I'm beginning to have second thoughts.  Surely Scum would not let her live beyond this coming night since she's bragged about being the doctor, unless she is Scum, but we won't find out till the day after.
> 
> 
> 
> Of the ones that are 0 for 3, I have to discount myself (because I know that I am not Scum), and that only leaves 3 others,  R.D., MeBelle and Luissa.  So, my hunch has been MeBelle, but if she's telling the truth about being the Doctor, maybe R.D. and Luissa are working together.  Luissa has seemed suspicious to me, but mostly because of her lack of participation, but if you think about it, Scum doesn't have to speculate much, they know who we are, all they have to worry about is who they vote for so as to not raise suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to switch my vote to Luissa if any of you are willing to go along.  My main concern is that if Townies are each voting their own suspicions there won't be enough votes on any one person to lynch.  Of those voting for me, they could both be Scum, they could both be Town, or maybe just one of them is Scum, but if one or both are Town, they are wasting their vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie went after people quite a bit, by that example I am guessing you and Wolfe are scum. You two seem to gunning for a few. Why is that?
> And lack of participation? You mean because I am not in here discussing for hours why I am voting for someone, I have lack of participation? I have voted every time, and explained my vote. Is bickering for days part of the game? Lol
> If it is, then I don't have time for that.
> 
> 
> PS: I am not scum, I just have a job and six year old who just had his last week of school.
Click to expand...


People were going after Rosie too, and nobody knew for sure she was Scum, everyone was speculating.  People have come after me, and yes, I have defended myself.  So, you're guessing that me and Wolf are Scum because we didn't vote for Rosie the first time but for Avatar.  So did you.  On day 2 you also didn't vote for Rosie, you voted for me, and you would have been wrong.

It's fine that you have a good reason why you're not in here trying to give your reasons for who you are voting other than your instinct, but you realize that only makes you suspect, so don't get upset.  It is what it is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I've learned a lot by looking at this and seeing where I've screwed up and will be changing my play for future games. If you look at the site, talking and posting is a huge part of playing. That's just the way the game works. You can't get anywhere if people don't post.

This may be long but worth reading. I'm considering adding it to the mafia discussion thread or PMing Wake and asking him if it is o.k. if I start a new thread for these kinds of things that will help us play better. This is long so bear with it.

Check this out for future games. I learned a lot here. 

*Claiming: *Do not claim, except in the cases of L-1 or LyLo (Lynch or Lose-town must lynch scum during the present day phase or lose the game) Claiming only serves two purposes: it gives scum more information than they need to have, and it distracts town.

*Please note:* "Town" is an alignment. Saying that you are townie, VT, or civilian means that you are claiming a role, even if not a power role. You don't want to do this, as it can narrow the field on potential legitimate power roles, thus making it easier for the scum to pick them off.

*Voting: *You should do it. Do not be afraid to vote. Voting can and does create discussion. Even if you think you don't have enough evidence for a vote, feel free to lay out what you do have. More discussion helps town. Less discussion hurts town. If you still don't think you have enough for a vote, lay out your evidence and add a FoS - finger of suspicion, meaning you find the person suspicious but aren't ready to vote.

*Please note: *DO NOT BE AFRAID TO DIE. Remember, you win if your alignment wins, NOT if you survive until the end. Yes, it sucks to get killed, but the goal is to win, not to survive.

*Posting: *You should do it. You should always do your best to post your thoughts as often as possible because posting generates discussion.

Go for posting at least once a day, if not more. Sometimes games vary in discussion levels, but the easiest way to catch scum is by getting them to talk, and the easiest way to catch those who don&#8217;t talk is by posting. 

The scum are not going to sit around with signs over their heads asking to be caught. You have to ask the hard questions and get them out into the open and make them mess up or say things they shouldn't. And I don't mean ask questions like, "How are you doing today?" Ask people about their motivations for doing things, or why they said things the way they did. Mafia is a game of details, and sometimes you have to be nitpicky.

Wall posts: Theoretically this helps the town because you&#8217;re getting you&#8217;re ideas out there for the town to see, read, and ultimately assess and analyze their own reads from; however, the more that&#8217;s written, the less people want to read, and the more that gets lost in translation.

Preview your posts to make sure only what needs to be said is said. Also, separate ideas by paragraphs, with a couple sentences each. This allows longer posts to be read with ease, and will more likely help others see all the information you'd like to say as opposed to potentially glossing over something that could be really important.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I've learned a lot by looking at this and seeing where I've screwed up and will be changing my play for future games. If you look at the site, talking and posting is a huge part of playing. That's just the way the game works. You can't get anywhere if people don't post.
> 
> This may be long but worth reading. I'm considering adding it to the mafia discussion thread or PMing Wake and asking him if it is o.k. if I start a new thread for these kinds of things that will help us play better. This is long so bear with it.
> 
> Check this out for future games. I learned a lot here.
> 
> *Claiming: *Do not claim, except in the cases of L-1 or LyLo (Lynch or Lose-town must lynch scum during the present day phase or lose the game) Claiming only serves two purposes: it gives scum more information than they need to have, and it distracts town.
> 
> *Please note:* "Town" is an alignment. Saying that you are townie, VT, or civilian means that you are claiming a role, even if not a power role. You don't want to do this, as it can narrow the field on potential legitimate power roles, thus making it easier for the scum to pick them off.
> 
> *Voting: *You should do it. Do not be afraid to vote. Voting can and does create discussion. Even if you think you don't have enough evidence for a vote, feel free to lay out what you do have. More discussion helps town. Less discussion hurts town. If you still don't think you have enough for a vote, lay out your evidence and add a FoS - finger of suspicion, meaning you find the person suspicious but aren't ready to vote.
> 
> *Please note: *DO NOT BE AFRAID TO DIE. Remember, you win if your alignment wins, NOT if you survive until the end. Yes, it sucks to get killed, but the goal is to win, not to survive.
> 
> *Posting: *You should do it. You should always do your best to post your thoughts as often as possible because posting generates discussion.
> 
> Go for posting at least once a day, if not more. Sometimes games vary in discussion levels, but the easiest way to catch scum is by getting them to talk, and the easiest way to catch those who dont talk is by posting.
> 
> The scum are not going to sit around with signs over their heads asking to be caught. You have to ask the hard questions and get them out into the open and make them mess up or say things they shouldn't. And I don't mean ask questions like, "How are you doing today?" Ask people about their motivations for doing things, or why they said things the way they did. Mafia is a game of details, and sometimes you have to be nitpicky.
> 
> Wall posts: Theoretically this helps the town because youre getting youre ideas out there for the town to see, read, and ultimately assess and analyze their own reads from; however, the more thats written, the less people want to read, and the more that gets lost in translation.
> 
> Preview your posts to make sure only what needs to be said is said. Also, separate ideas by paragraphs, with a couple sentences each. This allows longer posts to be read with ease, and will more likely help others see all the information you'd like to say as opposed to potentially glossing over something that could be really important.



Very good information.  Yes, I think it would be good to have a place where we can check for strategy, clues, and things like that.  I already knew not to be afraid to die, that's why I was okay with them lynching me, as long as the other Townies would be able to use that as a way to figure out who Scum was.  I don't have time to analyze other Mafia games, it takes too long to figure out who is who and why the are saying what they are saying, but I like suggestions like what you posted...it helps keep us on track.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Reading that list will help future games but may also help us play this one better too for the remainder of it which is why I put it here.

I forgot to bold the wall posts part but that is what I need to work on. If I have a lot of info. to share I need to break it up better and only say what I need to say.

Many of us have screwed up with the claiming.

The part about posting once a day should really be twice or more in our set up. You don't have to spend a lot of time doing it but make them meaningful so we get something out of it.

Arguing is a big part of the game but not the bickering and flaming we've been doing but actually accusing others of suspicious activity and defending yourself.

Town discussion and reads are key. The above didn't talk about reads much but they should be done.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex, I also don't have time to play or analyze other mafia games but they have some good general info. there on how to play. Here's the wiki and lots of info.

MafiaWiki


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that if you activity go after people and discuss it until you just can't discuss it anymore you must be scum. On the flip side, if you don't over analyze the shit out of it you must be scum.
> 
> *I have learned to go with my first instinct. It is right most of the time.* Bones has seemed like scum since I started playing. So I voted for her.
> 
> Do you want me to post five hundred times over analyzing my vote and every other vote?
> 
> I can. I see it as pointless, but I can do it.
> 
> But like I said, my profession keeps me from discussing crimes too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, Luissa, according to Shiatra's stats, you have been right 0 out of 3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> And, we all have instincts, 4 of us have been wrong all three times, and no, we don't want you to post 500 times, but giving your reasons for suspecting someone other than instinct would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bones was my first choice when joining and I didn't vote for her, so wouldn't that mean I should have gone with my first instinct?
> And I think I am 1-3, didn't someone correct that mistake?
Click to expand...


But it wasn't that you were right, it was just that you voted for me (which no one but I knew I was not Scum). You were wrong the first time (voted for Avatar), then you were wrong when you voted for Sameech.  Shiatra counted the 2 day vote as being right, but you voted for me, and that would make you wrong.  Of course, that won't prove out until I'm lynched or the game ends and everyone will know I was Townie.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I have a strong hunch about this.

*Vote: Strollingbones*


----------



## Shaitra

You are right Mertex, Luissa is 0 for three on the votes.


----------



## strollingbones

Shaitra said:


> OK, I have a strong hunch about this.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*



otay....why?  anything other than a strong hunch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> OK, I have a strong hunch about this.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*



Very interesting. Why? This could be the break we are looking for. I will be gone for awhile but I will be interested in your reasons for this.


----------



## Shaitra

It's just a couple of things I picked up on in the game.


----------



## strollingbones

such as?


----------



## Shaitra

It's not necessarily any one thing.  But in the past couple of days, I noticed something.  I don't want to be too specific because If I am right, I don't want to reveal what tipped me off.


----------



## strollingbones

last couple of days you have noticed what?  hell if you are gonna say i am scum at least have the bitchy balls to say why

reveal or admit it  is just bullshit


----------



## Shaitra

No.  I may be putting someone at risk if I reveal.  My reason is in the posts, all anyone has to do is go look for it.


----------



## strollingbones

okay i have two votes......which just amuses me...


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the search tags are being made by the same people who start threads in the FZ and call others names.....real classy....what a coincidence that the only ones being targeted happen to be those who are on the opposite side of them on those threads....no Surprise.
> 
> This game, sorry to say, is being played according to who your friends are on the board and personally I'm sick of it.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks pretty scummy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does if you didn't read my post as to why I did it.  I get the feeling that you haven't spent much time reading the posts and I can understand why, there is so much drama being thrown in, that it's hard to read each and every single word.
> 
> I was trying to help town because I believe that a no-lynch will help Mafia.  At least everyone would be able to see that I am Town, and could then focus on those that keep insisting that I am Scum.  Scum knows what I am, and they are going to try and convince other Townies that I am Scum.  If no one gets lynched, Mafia comes in at night and snuffs one of us out and the next day you'll still be coming after me thinking I'm Scum.
> 
> But, since some of the other Townies didn't want me to commit suicide, I took my vote off myself.  I voted for AyeCantSeeYou because it seem like at the last count she had 4 ....since no one was willing to vote for MeBelle, whom I think is Scum, and we don't want to be caught tomorrow with a no lynch.  A wrong guess is better than a no-lynch, because it narrows the field...at least that is my opinion.
Click to expand...


A wrong guess provides more and better information than a no lynch in most situations.
I don't find you scummy enough to vote for; I'm just not a fan of self-voting.


----------



## Mertex

Okay Shaitra, I had a strong hunch about Strollingbones, because she went after Rosie so vehemently, but once Rosie was found to be Scum I discarded that thought.  I later suggested that maybe it was strategy but it didn't make good sense.

Could it be that because Rosie was feeling so sick that maybe she wanted out of the game so bad, why she made those accusations to force a quick vote and that's why SB was going so hard for her?  I noticed that Rosie also voted for her at one time....which is one of Mafia's way of diverting suspicion away from each other as working as a team.

Here are some posts that might shed some light on SB.




RosieS said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got up expecting a vote ......and a lynching by now.....
> 
> my vote remains:
> 
> *Vote:  ropey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being this way?  You've been told over and over the final vote is not due until the middle of next week.
> 
> People are saying that those who push for an early vote are likely Mafia, because
> Mafia benefits most from a rush to lynch.
> 
> You must remember during the last game that Syrenn acted just like this with a major push to vote fast - and she was blue Mafia!
> 
> In the face of all the opposing evidence that is out there you are still acting the same as Syrenn did, so I am changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...





Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all easy targets.
> 
> Avatars defense is that only scum would doubt him despite all the evidence used to back up why he appear suspicious.   Add to that, his scum picks are solely based on those who picked him, except me.   He voted to lynch me early on, on a gut feeling and it just snowballed to fit his pick.
> 
> Those who follow him around thanking him are not doing themselves any favors either.
> 
> I don't go on gut feelings because I don't get gut feelings.   I've posted many times why I suspect him based on his posts alone.   Not one of them being because he picked me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you keep claiming all this evidence that doesn't actually exist if we analyze it, which i did a few posts up.
> 
> Trying to scare others away from defending me? Seems kind of scummy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your only evidence against me is that I'm coming after you, strongly.
> 
> *I still think Avatar, Mebelle and either Manifold or Strollingbones are the Mafia....I'm leaning toward SB being the one.*
> 
> I think Ropey, RD, Myself, Wolfsister, Luissa, Rosie, dblack, and Grandma are all townies.
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou sounds suspicious but maybe because she's new she's throwing out all these nonsensical clues.  I'm not sure about her at this time.  She sides with Avatar but it may be that he is suckering her in with his being innocent comments.
> 
> Shaitra is probably Townie, thinks Avatar is Townie because she was under his wing the last time and she believes everything he says.  She is going with R.D. because Avatar went with him....Avatar knows how to sucker people in.
Click to expand...


*Here MeBelle claims she suspects Avatar, ACSY and SB, but she votes for Rosie?*



MeBelle60 said:


> Even though I believe these are the scum:
> 
> Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, *strollingbones*





Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Even though I believe these are the scum:
> 
> Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But you're voting Rosie?*  That makes a lot of sense.....
Click to expand...



That would make sense why MeBelle would vote claim she suspects SB, but ends up voting for Rosie....they wanted to help Rosie out of the game.  Also, why SB jumped on the 
 "Mertex" bandwagon, because I have been pushing hard for MeBelle.  Could be the Doctor doesn't want to play his hand just yet....we still have a lot of days left.....you may be on to something.


----------



## strollingbones

i am not scum....sorry


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks pretty scummy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It does if you didn't read my post as to why I did it.  I get the feeling that you haven't spent much time reading the posts and I can understand why, there is so much drama being thrown in, that it's hard to read each and every single word.
> 
> I was trying to help town because I believe that a no-lynch will help Mafia.  At least everyone would be able to see that I am Town, and could then focus on those that keep insisting that I am Scum.  Scum knows what I am, and they are going to try and convince other Townies that I am Scum.  If no one gets lynched, Mafia comes in at night and snuffs one of us out and the next day you'll still be coming after me thinking I'm Scum.
> 
> But, since some of the other Townies didn't want me to commit suicide, I took my vote off myself.  I voted for AyeCantSeeYou because it seem like at the last count she had 4 ....since no one was willing to vote for MeBelle, whom I think is Scum, and we don't want to be caught tomorrow with a no lynch.  A wrong guess is better than a no-lynch, because it narrows the field...at least that is my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wrong guess provides more and better information than a no lynch in most situations.
> I don't find you scummy enough to vote for; I'm just not a fan of self-voting.
Click to expand...


When Mani suggested I was Scum, and SB jumped on it followed by ACSY, I was sure that Shaitra and MeBelle would follow suit and could influence WS or you, and I would be gone, so it was more of a last attempt to get Townies to pay attention to what I had been saying. It wasn't until later when I came back and noticed that nobody else had voted that I decided to take my vote back.  I guess voting for myself was not a good move on my part.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> No.  I may be putting someone at risk if I reveal.  My reason is in the posts, all anyone has to do is go look for it.



Can you at least say who's post?  There are way too many posts to go back and read all of them.


----------



## strollingbones

yes, my posts are full of hidden meanings.....like the devinci code and all.....i want yall to search all my past posts...or just the last couple of days, eh?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I may be putting someone at risk if I reveal.  My reason is in the posts, all anyone has to do is go look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you at least say who's post?  There are way too many posts to go back and read all of them.*
Click to expand...


I second what Mertex says above (part I bolded). Please provide links to the posts. Otherwise, I'll just consider your reason as nothing more than a guess.


----------



## Shaitra

If I have something figured out correctly, to tell you who's post would out a PR.  That's why I'm being so evasive about it.  But it's happened in the last 48 hours.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

that tells me nothing. most that have been guessing have been wrong. we already know mebelle is the town doc. she told us that when she was at L-1, probably as help to all us townies in case she was lynched or taken out by mafia. some of ya'll may not believe what she said, but i do. the other pr role that was killed by mafia - grandma - upset some townies because she didn't have a chance to tell us her role and what info she had. what gets me is that the same ones that don't believe mebelle probably wouldn't have believed grandma had she been given the chance to talk. 

bones hasn't put anything in her posts yet that screams out scum to me. if i'm missing something, then point me in that direction by posting a link to the post.


----------



## Shaitra

Sorry, it's not my place to out a PR.  Go back and look at the roles in the first couple of posts from Wake.  Grandma and MeBelle aren't the only PR's in the game.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.9​**"That which can be destroyed by the truth should be."*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*Mertex (4):* _strollingbones&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;_
*MeBelle60 (3):* _R.D.&#9792;,  Wolfsister77&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
*strollingbones (2):* _Luissa&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_

*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Sorry, it's not my place to out a PR.  Go back and look at the roles in the first couple of posts from Wake.  Grandma and MeBelle aren't the only PR's in the game.



that, i'm aware of.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, then figure it out.


----------



## Shaitra

If you were a PR Aye, would you want someone outing you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I trust you Shaitra as a townie. I will go look over her posts. She did make that we comment was the only thing that made me suspicious. Her strong push for Rosie cleared her. However, even if I switch, we still have to get 3 more votes over to her by 2 pm tomorrow. TN is right about a no-lynch. I'd rather guess wrong that have that. So I'll look into it.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm racking my brain trying to get you guys the help you need to figure this out without outing a PR.  We need to guard our PR's to the best our our ability.  It's one reason I've backed off MeBelle.  She says she's the doc and no one else has stepped forward so maybe she is.  But that puts a big honking target on her back come nightfall.  So let's not give scum an additional target.

SB made that slip when she used "we" back on day 2.   She claims it was intentional to try and suck people out.  What if it was really a slip and she tried to cover it up?


----------



## Shaitra

Heck, you all can lynch me if we can't decide on a person.  I agree that a no lynch only helps scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Strollingbones*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I've gone back and read all her posts from the 13th through today. Nothing sticks out as odd. I saw where she was trying to get the players to talk about who they think should be lynched and why. I just don't see whatever it is you do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start



This is the first comment that made me suspect her. After her Rosie push and that being successful, I dropped it. I'll go look at a few more posts. I will try to find what Shaitra is looking at without forcing a PR to be outed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Heck, you all can lynch me if we can't decide on a person.  I agree that a no lynch only helps scum.



I've already got 2 votes; no need to throw another person in the mix at this point. Voting for me would make more sense - only 4 votes needed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first comment that made me suspect her. After her Rosie push and that being successful, I dropped it. I'll go look at a few more posts. I will try to find what Shaitra is looking at without forcing a PR to be outed.
Click to expand...


that comment also caused one of the scum to out themselves in the way responses to posts were said. i consider that a really good play on bones' part.


----------



## strollingbones

damn 3 votes.......i am a townie......i try to make sure everyone eats well....


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus, are we up to the hammer already?
> 
> I'm about ready to follow bone's gut on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still three scum voting, so yeah - we're getting close. That's why I didn't make my vote official. I don't want to give them the chance goad us into lynching another townie.
> 
> My gut tells me Rosie. But my gut told me Avi.
> 
> Anyway, here's something that seems a little 'off' to me, and was kind of glossed over (and frankly, it seems paranoid even to me) ... but sb counted wolf as voting for rosie _before_ she actually did, before she even suggested she would. How would she know that?
> 
> I get nothing but townie vibes from wolf, but still, slips like this can make or break a game.
Click to expand...


Here's something else.  We know Scum can talk at night.  What if Rosie told them she wasn't feeling good and would need to bow out of the game.  They could have planned the whole second day lynch as a cover for both of the remaining scum.  After all, SB went after Rosie hard and looked really good for finding one of the scum.  But she did count Wolf's vote before Wolf made it.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I've gone back and read all her posts from the 13th through today. Nothing sticks out as odd. I saw where she was trying to get the players to talk about who they think should be lynched and why. I just don't see whatever it is you do.



It's nothing SB said.  Look at other people's posts.


----------



## strollingbones

again i went after rosie due to her total change in posting style and her being just mean as a snake...when she is one of the most decent posters i know....that is why.....i objected to lynching avatar and tried anything to keep yall from doing it...now didnt i?  i was wrong about sam....grandma was a night kill.....cant blame me for that...why?  cause i am not scum


----------



## strollingbones

okay i think i have 3 votes.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra should we look at other posts that are around bones posts in the last 48 hours or all of her posts? Can you tell us this much?


----------



## strollingbones

o hell i vote your ass has to look at them all....you cant hang me on  just a few posts now can you?


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> I'm racking my brain trying to get you guys the help you need to figure this out without outing a PR.  We need to guard our PR's to the best our our ability.  It's one reason I've backed off MeBelle.  She says she's the doc and no one else has stepped forward so maybe she is.  But that puts a big honking target on her back come nightfall.  So let's not give scum an additional target.
> 
> SB made that slip when she used "we" back on day 2.   She claims it was intentional to try and suck people out.  What if it was really a slip and she tried to cover it up?




Did you or Wolfsister read my post above, where I suggested that maybe MeBelle and SB voted for Rosie on Day 1 because Rosie was so sick and wanted out?  When we voted for Avatar instead, they couldn't wait, in fact SB was pushing for a fast vote and voted for
Rosie the very first day of Day 2.  

That is the only thing that would make sense that Mafia would vote for one of their own.  But after Rosie was lynched, she quickly went after Sameech (who turned out to be Town).

I'll go ahead and switch my vote, even though I think MeBelle is her partner, but we can deal with her later.  If MeBelle really is the Doctor, Mafia would be really stupid not to take her out at night, and if she is still alive the next day, we will have our answer.

*Vote:Strollingbones*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

shaitra, the post you are referring to is not a pr role. if it is, then that person will be killed off at night before the scum go after mebelle. i believe that person was referring to the flavor role in that post, nothing more. if i remember correctly, that player has said that same thing more than once.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

i'm not voting for someone i feel is town. 

ya'll go right ahead and be wrong again.

scum is getting a free hit from this so-called lynch.


----------



## strollingbones

uh oh 4 votes..its not looking good for me....packing a bug out back pack.....yall really have no evidence of me being mafia...you are letting a the need to lynch someone and suddenly i am the prime candidate with no real evidence?  i would see mertex and wolf working together more than me and ma....i simply thing lynching a townie is a bad move....they will then kill someone over the night...what will you learn from that?


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra should we look at other posts that are around bones posts in the last 48 hours or all of her posts? Can you tell us this much?



It's not what SB said in the past 48 hours.  Look at other people's posts.


----------



## strollingbones

you have said that and yet it still doesnt make sense......no matter how many times you repeat a lie...its still a lie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra should we look at other posts that are around bones posts in the last 48 hours or all of her posts? Can you tell us this much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what SB said in the past 48 hours.  Look at other people's posts.
Click to expand...


You guys would make me do this when I feel a major sinus headache coming on.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> uh oh 4 votes..its not looking good for me....packing a bug out back pack.....yall really have no evidence of me being mafia...you are letting a the need to lynch someone and suddenly i am the prime candidate with no real evidence?  i would see mertex and wolf working together more than me and ma....i simply thing lynching a townie is a bad move....they will then kill someone over the night...what will you learn from that?



that's what i don't get - why lynch someone that comes across as town? i'm just not seeing where bones is scum. 

i'd rather have a no-lynch than have people panic and vote for someone with no reason they will post. a no-lynch would mean scum get 1 kill on town instead of 2 with town killing off one of our own.


----------



## strollingbones

we are down how many townies now?  3?


----------



## strollingbones

okay i got to go herd chickens for a while....well that wont take long but then game of thrones season finale is on......


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh 4 votes..its not looking good for me....packing a bug out back pack.....yall really have no evidence of me being mafia...you are letting a the need to lynch someone and suddenly i am the prime candidate with no real evidence?  i would see mertex and wolf working together more than me and ma....i simply thing lynching a townie is a bad move....they will then kill someone over the night...what will you learn from that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i don't get - why lynch someone that comes across as town? i'm just not seeing where bones is scum.
> 
> i'd rather have a no-lynch than have people panic and vote for someone with no reason they will post. a no-lynch would mean scum get 1 kill on town instead of 2 with town killing off one of our own.
Click to expand...


No one knows for sure she is town except scum. Advocating a no-lynch which would leave us right where we are now with a free mafia kill and no chance of lynching scum.........

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

scummy move right there


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus, are we up to the hammer already?
> 
> I'm about ready to follow bone's gut on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still three scum voting, so yeah - we're getting close. That's why I didn't make my vote official. I don't want to give them the chance goad us into lynching another townie.
> 
> My gut tells me Rosie. But my gut told me Avi.
> 
> Anyway, here's something that seems a little 'off' to me, and was kind of glossed over (and frankly, it seems paranoid even to me) ... but sb counted wolf as voting for rosie _before_ she actually did, before she even suggested she would. How would she know that?
> 
> I get nothing but townie vibes from wolf, but still, slips like this can make or break a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's something else.  We know Scum can talk at night. * What if Rosie told them she wasn't feeling good and would need to bow out of the game. * They could have planned the whole second day lynch as a cover for both of the remaining scum.  After all, SB went after Rosie hard and looked really good for finding one of the scum.  But she did count Wolf's vote before Wolf made it.
Click to expand...


*I'm beginning to feel like you are totally ignoring my posts.  I posted this (below) regarding  their plan to let Rosie off because she was sick, and nobody has even made reference to it, except for you bringing it up as if for the first time. *

Also, the comment that Mani made about SB claiming Wolf's vote before she even made it, I believe I brought that up right after it happened.....didn't anybody see my post on that?  That's when Rosie got all offensive and claimed there was cheating going on....was it all a ruse to take attention away from SB's comment and just get Rosie voted off?  It all sounds very plausible to me, but I never suspected Wolfsister to be one of the three....



Mertex said:


> Okay Shaitra, I had a strong hunch about Strollingbones, because she went after Rosie so vehemently, but once Rosie was found to be Scum I discarded that thought.  I later suggested that maybe it was strategy but it didn't make good sense.
> 
> *Could it be that because Rosie was feeling so sick that maybe she wanted out of the game so bad, why she made those accusations to force a quick vote and that's why SB was going so hard for her?  I noticed that Rosie also voted for her at one time....which is one of Mafia's way of diverting suspicion away from each other as working as a team.*


----------



## tn5421

Looks like I have some votecounts to analyze.  BRB


----------



## strollingbones

damn hens arent up....i swear they are just mocking me.....you know eggs were on the bad list and they are now on the good list again.....


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra, I believe I found the post that you are talking about, but I too, won't bring it up because there is no need to out a PR.  Thanks for bringing that up.....I had read it before, but it didn't register with me, until you brought it up and I went back and read the posts.

We only have 4 votes.....we need R.D. and TN to switch, hopefully they will read the posts, not sure that Mani will go along.


----------



## tn5421

I will compromise if the alternative is a no-lynch.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I've gone back and read all her posts from the 13th through today. Nothing sticks out as odd. I saw where she was trying to get the players to talk about who they think should be lynched and why. I just don't see whatever it is you do.




Are you reading Strollingbones' posts?  Maybe that is the problem.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> shaitra, the post you are referring to is not a pr role. if it is, then that person will be killed off at night before the scum go after mebelle. i believe that person was referring to the flavor role in that post, nothing more. if i remember correctly, that player has said that same thing more than once.



What post?


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra, the post you are referring to is not a pr role. if it is, then that person will be killed off at night before the scum go after mebelle. i believe that person was referring to the flavor role in that post, nothing more. if i remember correctly, that player has said that same thing more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What post?
Click to expand...


You need to go back a couple of pages and read Shaitra's post about discovering a post that clearly points to SB being Scum.  She didn't want to point it out because there is no need to expose another of our PR's.  

I think when you read Shaitra's and my posts and the reasons we suspect SB, you'll be able to decide for yourself whether or not there is substance there.  I believe there is.


----------



## Mertex

I'm also pretty sure now I know who the 3rd party is, and it is not MeBelle.


----------



## tn5421

The role list doesn't show a 3rd party player.  Explain.


----------



## strollingbones

yea explain who you think i am in co hoots with...note i have only defended myself....while you continue to try to toss me under the bus....i have defended others but simply when i think they are townies...not to divert from myself


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh 4 votes..its not looking good for me....packing a bug out back pack.....yall really have no evidence of me being mafia...you are letting a the need to lynch someone and suddenly i am the prime candidate with no real evidence?  i would see mertex and wolf working together more than me and ma....i simply thing lynching a townie is a bad move....they will then kill someone over the night...what will you learn from that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i don't get - why lynch someone that comes across as town? i'm just not seeing where bones is scum.
> 
> *i'd rather have a no-lynch than have people panic and vote for someone with no reason they will post. *a no-lynch would mean scum get 1 kill on town instead of 2 with town killing off one of our own.
Click to expand...



Sorry Aye....a no-lynch would only help Scum.  The fact that you cannot see it makes you suspect.  It is an important post....why we all missed it is beyond me.  You have voted for different people but in the end always end up voting along with SB.  I believe you are right that MeBelle is not Scum, that much I give you.


----------



## strollingbones

i released mani from his promise not to vote for me...after i voted for sam and was wrong....so you may have a possible vote there...but then i doubt it...


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> The role list doesn't show a 3rd party player.  Explain.



TN, it would help if you would quote the person you are talking to.  Since your post comes right after mine I will assume you are addressing me.

There were 3 mafia to begin with.  Rose (who turned out to be Roleblocker goon was lynched on Day 2) and 2 others who we think one of them is SB.


----------



## strollingbones

here is what i dont get....just yesterday most of you thought i was a townie..what changed that?


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The role list doesn't show a 3rd party player.  Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN, it would help if you would quote the person you are talking to.  Since your post comes right after mine I will assume you are addressing me.
> 
> There were 3 mafia to begin with.  Rose (who turned out to be Roleblocker goon was lynched on Day 2) and 2 others who we think one of them is SB.
Click to expand...


You said third party, which is Serial Killer / Survivor / Cult


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The role list doesn't show a 3rd party player.  Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN, it would help if you would quote the person you are talking to.  Since your post comes right after mine I will assume you are addressing me.
> 
> There were 3 mafia to begin with.  Rose (who turned out to be Roleblocker goon was lynched on Day 2) and 2 others who we think one of them is SB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said third party, which is *Serial Killer / Survivor / Cult*
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what you mean.  I meant the 3rd person in the 3 member Mafia....that's all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

There is no third party. Mertex-Rosie was a mafia goon not the roleblocker. The roleblocker and the GF are still alive. At least for now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Luissa said:


> I find it funny that if you actively go after people and discuss it until you just can't discuss it anymore you must be scum. On the flip side, if you don't over analyze the shit out of it you must be scum.
> I have learned to go with my first instinct. It is right most of the time. Bones has seemed like scum since I started playing. So I voted for her.
> Do you want me to post five hundred times over analyzing my vote and every other vote?
> I can. I see it as pointless, but I can do it.
> But like I said, my profession keeps me from discussing crimes too much.



Whatever ya'll are drinking, I need some of it. I don't see how this is proof of anyone having a PR role. The fact that ya'll don't want to quote it or link to it is suspicious to me of ya'll hiding something about yourselves. Didn't we all, scum included, get flavor roles/professions in this game? Luissa has mentioned the last line above at least once before. I've made note of it both times, not seeing anything out of the ordinary. Just because she is voting for someone does not mean that person is scum. I really believe some of you are grasping at straws and hoping the spitballs don't fall back on you.


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN, it would help if you would quote the person you are talking to.  Since your post comes right after mine I will assume you are addressing me.
> 
> There were 3 mafia to begin with.  Rose (who turned out to be Roleblocker goon was lynched on Day 2) and 2 others who we think one of them is SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said third party, which is *Serial Killer / Survivor / Cult*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean.  I meant the 3rd person in the 3 member Mafia....that's all.
Click to expand...


Then use precise terms.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh 4 votes..its not looking good for me....packing a bug out back pack.....yall really have no evidence of me being mafia...you are letting a the need to lynch someone and suddenly i am the prime candidate with no real evidence?  i would see mertex and wolf working together more than me and ma....i simply thing lynching a townie is a bad move....they will then kill someone over the night...what will you learn from that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i don't get - why lynch someone that comes across as town? i'm just not seeing where bones is scum.
> 
> *i'd rather have a no-lynch than have people panic and vote for someone with no reason they will post. *a no-lynch would mean scum get 1 kill on town instead of 2 with town killing off one of our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Aye....a no-lynch would only help Scum.  The fact that you cannot see it makes you suspect.  It is an important post....why we all missed it is beyond me.  You have voted for different people but in the end always end up voting along with SB.  I believe you are right that MeBelle is not Scum, that much I give you.
Click to expand...


If ya'll lynch her and she winds up being town, it does help scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-you need to slow down. TN is correct. You need to be specific. You are confusing things a little.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said third party, which is *Serial Killer / Survivor / Cult*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean.  I meant the 3rd person in the 3 member Mafia....that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then use precise terms.
Click to expand...


TN, I take it you haven't read much on the game we have going here. We aren't on a mafia only site. Most of us playing here don't care what terms are being used elsewhere - we use what we have been all along and most of us don't live our lives eating, drinking, and sleeping this game. In other words, some of us aren't going to study the wiki and other sites on how things are done elsewhere. You came here to play, not the other way around. Don't come in here and tell us how to play or how to talk.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I knew what mertex meant when she was referring to scum. There are only 3 roles for them in this game and 4 for town. That was a no-brainer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean.  I meant the 3rd person in the 3 member Mafia....that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then use precise terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN, I take it you haven't read much on the game we have going here. We aren't on a mafia only site. Most of us playing here don't care what terms are being used elsewhere - we use what we have been all along and most of us don't live our lives eating, drinking, and sleeping this game. In other words, some of us aren't going to study the wiki and other sites on how things are done elsewhere. You came here to play, not the other way around. Don't come in here and tell us how to play or how to talk.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^

Rude and aggressive. Also, don't speak for me Aye. Many of us are looking at the wiki to learn how to play better. 

Scummy again.


----------



## tn5421

Hold on, so there was only one night kill?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then use precise terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN, I take it you haven't read much on the game we have going here. We aren't on a mafia only site. Most of us playing here don't care what terms are being used elsewhere - we use what we have been all along and most of us don't live our lives eating, drinking, and sleeping this game. In other words, some of us aren't going to study the wiki and other sites on how things are done elsewhere. You came here to play, not the other way around. Don't come in here and tell us how to play or how to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Rude and aggressive. Also, don't speak for me Aye. Many of us are looking at the wiki to learn how to play better.
> 
> Scummy again.
Click to expand...


Never said I was speaking for all or for you specifically. Now did I?


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> Hold on, so there was only one night kill?



The first night no one died meaning someone was saved by either the doc or the jailkeeper. 

The second night no one died for the same reason.

The third night Grandma the jailkeeper was killed.

I'm sure mafia tried to kill every night.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> There is no third party. Mertex-*Rosie was a mafia goon *not the roleblocker. The roleblocker and the GF are still alive. At least for now.



Okay....I should've looked it up, I just forgot.  But, there were 3 players that were Mafia, that is what I meant.  If we think SB is mafia, there is still the 3rd mafia to be found.  That is all I meant by 3rd party.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm out. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on, so there was only one night kill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first night no one died meaning someone was saved by either the doc or the jailkeeper.
> 
> The second night no one died for the same reason.
> 
> The third night Grandma the jailkeeper was killed.
> 
> I'm sure mafia tried to kill every night.
Click to expand...


In addition, just FYI-The first lynch was a VT, Avatar. The second lynch was  the mafia goon Rose. Third lynch was sameech VT. 

This is pretty much a summary of what happened so far.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Okay Shaitra, I had a strong hunch about Strollingbones, because she went after Rosie so vehemently, but once Rosie was found to be Scum I discarded that thought.  I later suggested that maybe it was strategy but it didn't make good sense.
> 
> Could it be that because Rosie was feeling so sick that maybe she wanted out of the game so bad, why she made those accusations to force a quick vote and that's why SB was going so hard for her?  I noticed that Rosie also voted for her at one time....which is one of Mafia's way of diverting suspicion away from each other as working as a team.
> 
> Here are some posts that might shed some light on SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got up expecting a vote ......and a lynching by now.....
> 
> my vote remains:
> 
> *Vote:  ropey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being this way?  You've been told over and over the final vote is not due until the middle of next week.
> 
> People are saying that those who push for an early vote are likely Mafia, because
> Mafia benefits most from a rush to lynch.
> 
> You must remember during the last game that Syrenn acted just like this with a major push to vote fast - and she was blue Mafia!
> 
> In the face of all the opposing evidence that is out there you are still acting the same as Syrenn did, so I am changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...












> *Here MeBelle claims she suspects Avatar, ACSY and SB, but she votes for Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I believe these are the scum:
> 
> Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're voting Rosie?  That makes a lot of sense.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*

What MeBelle really did:



MeBelle60 said:



			Change vote

Vote Avatar

Click to expand...

*





> That would make sense why MeBelle would vote claim she suspects SB, but ends up voting for Rosie....they wanted to help Rosie out of the game.  Also, why SB jumped on the
> "Mertex" bandwagon, because I have been pushing hard for MeBelle.  Could be the Doctor doesn't want to play his hand just yet....we still have a lot of days left.....you may be on to something.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh 4 votes..its not looking good for me....packing a bug out back pack.....yall really have no evidence of me being mafia...you are letting a the need to lynch someone and suddenly i am the prime candidate with no real evidence?  i would see mertex and wolf working together more than me and ma....i simply thing lynching a townie is a bad move....they will then kill someone over the night...what will you learn from that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i don't get - why lynch someone that comes across as town? i'm just not seeing where bones is scum.
> 
> i'd rather have a no-lynch than have people panic and vote for someone with no reason they will post. a no-lynch would mean scum get 1 kill on town instead of 2 with town killing off one of our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No one knows for sure she is town except scum.* Advocating a no-lynch which would leave us right where we are now with a free mafia kill and no chance of lynching scum.........
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> scummy move right there
Click to expand...



Correct. So check the hard votes  for Avatar and sammich, if you haven't done that already.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Shaitra, I had a strong hunch about Strollingbones, because she went after Rosie so vehemently, but once Rosie was found to be Scum I discarded that thought.  I later suggested that maybe it was strategy but it didn't make good sense.
> 
> Could it be that because Rosie was feeling so sick that maybe she wanted out of the game so bad, why she made those accusations to force a quick vote and that's why SB was going so hard for her?  I noticed that Rosie also voted for her at one time....which is one of Mafia's way of diverting suspicion away from each other as working as a team.
> 
> Here are some posts that might shed some light on SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being this way?  You've been told over and over the final vote is not due until the middle of next week.
> 
> People are saying that those who push for an early vote are likely Mafia, because
> Mafia benefits most from a rush to lynch.
> 
> You must remember during the last game that Syrenn acted just like this with a major push to vote fast - and she was blue Mafia!
> 
> In the face of all the opposing evidence that is out there you are still acting the same as Syrenn did, so I am changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What MeBelle really did:*
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change vote
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make sense why MeBelle would vote claim she suspects SB, but ends up voting for Rosie....they wanted to help Rosie out of the game.  Also, why SB jumped on the
> "Mertex" bandwagon, because I have been pushing hard for MeBelle.  Could be the Doctor doesn't want to play his hand just yet....we still have a lot of days left.....you may be on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, we know that....that was only one of the  in between votes ...I have already declared that I don't think you are scum, so settle down.


----------



## MeBelle

I'll bbl...got fire up the grill.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Yes, we know that....that was only one of the  in between votes ...I have already declared that I don't think you are scum, so settle down.



It's all that catching up stuff ya know!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Bones can't be scum since belle saved her 3 nights. Scum had no kills 2 nights in a row, and 1 in the 3rd night. If bones was scum, they'd still have had kills those 2 nights.

Last post for the night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> here is what i dont get....just yesterday most of you thought i was a townie..what changed that?



I think you looked at someone funny through your computer screen. Right now, I'd vote for the Pope if it'd move things along.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Bones can't be scum since belle saved her 3 nights. Scum had no kills 2 nights in a row, and 1 in the 3rd night. If bones was scum, they'd still have had kills those 2 nights.
> 
> Last post for the night.



How so? They could of targeted someone locked up by the jailkeeper. I wish Grandma would of been able to tell us who she locked up. That would help a lot.


----------



## Luissa

FYI, I am not PR. I read one post where it sounded like some thought I was, then couldn't find other posts. The app can skip pages so I thought I would put that out there. I don't want to be accused of claiming I was PR.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Bones can't be scum since belle saved her 3 nights. Scum had no kills 2 nights in a row, and 1 in the 3rd night. If bones was scum, they'd still have had kills those 2 nights.
> 
> Last post for the night.



Why would Bones need saving?  And why Bones all three nights?  That makes no sense.


----------



## strollingbones

nor does it make sense to vote me out....you will not only be voting out a townie but you will be voting out someone who is active in this thread.....unlike others....


----------



## strollingbones

are we still at 4 votes for me?


----------



## strollingbones

okay i am crashing...remember dont eat yogurt at night....i have no clue why but its best to eat it during the morning.....i was taking organic apple cider vingear then i found out you can just take probotics in a pill....much easier....

good luck with the hammer vote....its just so wrong....


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.10​**Ask me no questions, and I'll tell you no lies.*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*Mertex (4):* _strollingbones&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;_
*strollingbones (4):* _Luissa&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;,  Wolfsister77&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
*MeBelle60 (1):* _R.D.&#9792;_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_

*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
*~* Where'd you go?  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9​


----------



## tn5421

I checked out the votecounts for days 1/2/3

Big wall of text incoming









Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.1​
> No Voting (9):* _R.D., dblack, Ropey, Avatar4321, Mertex, CafeAuLiat, RosieS, strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> *Ropey (2):* _Shaitra, manifold_
> *Manifold (1):* _Mebelle60_
> *Dblack (1):* _Wolfsister77_=(
> *No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_
> 
> *~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch! Lob some votes!



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.2​*
> *No Voting (7):* _R.D., dblack, Ropey, Mertex, CafeAuLiat, strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> *Ropey (2):* _Shaitra, manifold_
> *Manifold (2):* _Mebelle60, Wolfsister77_
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _RosieS_
> *R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
> *No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.3​*
> *No Voting (3):* _Ropey, CafeAuLiat, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> *Ropey (4):* _Shaitra, manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
> *Avatar4321 (3):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack_
> *Manifold (1):* _Mebelle60_
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _RosieS_
> *R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
> *No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.4​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, CafeAuLait, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> *Ropey (4):* _Shaitra, manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
> *Avatar4321 (3):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack_
> *Manifold (1):* _Mebelle60_
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _RosieS_
> *R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
> *No Lynch (1):* _Grandma_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.5​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, CafeAuLait, Mebelle60_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (4):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma_
> *Ropey (4):* _Shaitra, manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
> *AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
> *R.D. (1):* _Avatar4321_
> *strollingbones (1):* _RosieS_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.6​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Luissa, Mebelle60_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (4):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma_
> *Ropey (3):* _manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
> *AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
> *R.D. (2):* _Shaitra, Avatar4321_
> *strollingbones (1):* _RosieS_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.7​*
> *Not Voting (4):* _Ropey, Luissa, Mebelle60, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., dblack, Grandma, RosieS_
> *Ropey (3):* _manifold, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
> *R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_
> *RosieS (1):* _Avatar4321_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.8​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, dblack_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa_
> *RosieS (4):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, strollingbones_
> *Ropey (1):* _manifold_
> *R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.9​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, dblack_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa,_
> *RosieS (4):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, strollingbones_
> *Ropey (1):* _manifold_
> *R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.10​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, dblack_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa,_
> *RosieS (4):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, strollingbones_
> *Ropey (1):* _manifold_
> *R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.11​*
> *Not Voting (5):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, dblack, manifold, Wolfsister77_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (5):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa,_
> *RosieS (3):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones_
> *R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.12​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _Ropey, Mebelle60, manifold_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (6):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack_
> *RosieS (4):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77_
> *R.D. (1):* _Shaitra_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.13​*
> *Not Voting (1):* _Mebelle60_
> 
> *Avatar4321 (7):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey_
> *RosieS (5):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra_
> *Luissa (1):* _Manifold_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.14​*
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *Avatar4321 (7):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey_
> *RosieS (6):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra, Mebelle60_
> *Luissa (1):* _Manifold_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.15​*
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *Avatar4321 (8):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, dblack, Ropey, Mebelle60_
> *RosieS (5):* _Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, strollingbones, Wolfsister77, Shaitra_
> *Luissa (1):* _Manifold_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 2.1​*
> *Not Voting (7):* _Mertex, R.D., Grandma, RosieS, Luissa, Mebelle60, Shaitra_
> 
> 
> *RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 2.2​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _Grandma, RosieS, Luissa_
> 
> *RosieS (5):* _strollingbones, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77, manifold, dblack_
> *Mebelle60 (2):* _Shaitra, Mertex_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech_
> *strollingbones (1):* _R.D._
> *Mertex (1):* _Mebelle60_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 2.3​*(here come the gender symbols - TN)
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *RosieS (6):* _strollingbones&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;_
> *strollingbones (2):* _R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *Mertex (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 2.4​*
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *RosieS (7):* _strollingbones&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
> *strollingbones (2):* _R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *Mertex (2):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> *dblack (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 3.1​*(its just guesswork from here on out - TN)
> *Not Voting (9):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> 
> *Sameech (2):* _strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
> *Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 3.2​*
> *Not Voting (8):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, dblack&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> 
> *Sameech (1):* _strollingbones&#9792;_
> *Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
> *R.D. (2):* _Shaitra&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 3.3​*
> *Not Voting (3):* _dblack&#9794;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> 
> *Sameech (3):* _strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;. Mertex&#9792;_
> *Mebelle60 (3):* _Grandma&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
> *Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_
> *R.D. (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
> *Mertex (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_



~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 3.4​*
> *Not Voting (1):* _dblack&#9794; _
> 
> *Sameech (9):* _strollingbones&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;. Mertex&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _, manifold&#9794;_
> *Strollingbones (1):* _Sameech&#9794;_


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> nor does it make sense to vote me out....you will not only be voting out a townie but you will be voting out someone who is active in this thread.....unlike others....



True-you participate more than most. And didn't I just get done saying you were town in my earlier reads. 

WTF? I'm losing it.  

I think the only people I haven't had my vote on in this game is Avi (RIP), Grandma (RIP), Shaitra, and manifold. 

Yeah.................that's insane. 

Note to self: Mafia-you are doing it wrong!! Ugh!!

I gotta lay down, my head hurts for real. Aye is making me more suspicious than Bones a this point.

I can't take it any more.


----------



## tn5421

Is there support for table bbcode?

Currently, no.


----------



## tn5421

That's a damn shame; I've been working on this table for a while to track votes from your votecounts.


----------



## Shaitra

Luissa said:


> FYI, I am not PR. I read one post where it sounded like some thought I was, then couldn't find other posts. The app can skip pages so I thought I would put that out there. I don't want to be accused of claiming I was PR.



OK, now that Luissa has put this out there, I can talk freely too.  I took her comment about not being able to talk about crimes as being she was the cop.  Cops can't talk about crimes.  Since she is saying she's not a PR, then there's not any reason to vote for SB.

And Aye, if she had been a PR, you would have outed her.  That's pretty scummy.

*Unvote*


----------



## Shaitra

tn5421 said:


> That's a damn shame; I've been working on this table for a while to track votes from your votecounts.



What are you seeing from your analysis?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I am not PR. I read one post where it sounded like some thought I was, then couldn't find other posts. The app can skip pages so I thought I would put that out there. I don't want to be accused of claiming I was PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now that Luissa has put this out there, I can talk freely too.  I took her comment about not being able to talk about crimes as being she was the cop.  Cops can't talk about crimes.  Since she is saying she's not a PR, then there's not any reason to vote for SB.
> 
> And Aye, if she had been a PR, you would have outed her.  That's pretty scummy.
> 
> *Unvote*
Click to expand...


Actually, she would have done it to herself by posting what she did, with you calling more attention to it.


----------



## strollingbones

so we are still deadlocked......and today is the deadline for the vote......


----------



## strollingbones

tn5421 said:


> That's a damn shame; I've been working on this table for a while to track votes from your votecounts.




and what did you find out with your table?


----------



## strollingbones

i know we are all tired and this is what...the longest vote we have had so far...in time taken to settle in on one person...we knew with no night kills that someone was stopping the scum...now they take grandma out .....the 3rd night....we need to vote out scum....not me...a townie....

wolf mertex has as many votes as i do..why not vote for her to hurry the game along....


----------



## strollingbones

who has not voted ....if aye and ma change their votes to mertex she is gone...if i have the vote tallies correct....


----------



## strollingbones

but i still think we need to keep strong players in the game...esp strong townies....


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones can't be scum since belle saved her 3 nights. Scum had no kills 2 nights in a row, and 1 in the 3rd night. If bones was scum, they'd still have had kills those 2 nights.
> 
> Last post for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Bones need saving?  And why Bones all three nights?  That makes no sense.
Click to expand...


Because I can!
I can choose any player to cover.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

bones, it must be too early for ya. It's RD and TN that need to change their votes. 



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 4.10​**&#8220;Ask me no questions, and I'll tell you no lies.&#8221;*​
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *Mertex (4):* _strollingbones&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;_
> *strollingbones (4):* _Luissa&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;,  Wolfsister77&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *MeBelle60 (1):* _R.D.&#9792;_
> *AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_
> 
> *~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.
> *~* Where'd you go?  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]



Shaitra changed hers o Unvote, so she's up in the air right now as well.


----------



## R.D.

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra, the post you are referring to is not a pr role. if it is, then that person will be killed off at night before the scum go after mebelle. i believe that person was referring to the flavor role in that post, nothing more. if i remember correctly, that player has said that same thing more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What post?
Click to expand...

Why would you assume scum would night kill her?  They didn't NK Mebelle when she boldly came out as Doc. As it stands now I'm sticking with Mebelle

1)She's lying scum    or

2)Bodyguards dies in NK.....by forcing the BG's hand. She gets bodyguard protection, which she asked for, misses the BG she should protect  or

3) Mebelle dies anyhow...the bodyguard doesn't believe her and protects who he/she thinks is more valuable and becomes the NK   or

4) VT or another PR gets the NK....scum again decides to ignore her and gets  another townie.  They ignore her because she is one of them or they know it will further the confusion

5)No NK...she finds the BG, the BG protects her, scum go after her...way too many parts. 


The odds dont look good.  I keep asking questions and get no responses.   Remember, I was convinced by others who decide to bail.   I admit that it's 50/50 for Mebelle, but without a clear cut alternative why save her?


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra, the post you are referring to is not a pr role. if it is, then that person will be killed off at night before the scum go after mebelle. i believe that person was referring to the flavor role in that post, nothing more. if i remember correctly, that player has said that same thing more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you assume scum would night kill her?  They didn't NK Mebelle when she boldly came out as Doc. As it stands now I'm sticking with Mebelle
> 
> 1)She's lying scum    or
> 
> 2)Bodyguards dies in NK.....by forcing the BG's hand. She gets bodyguard protection, which she asked for, misses the BG she should protect  or
> 
> 3) Mebelle dies anyhow...the bodyguard doesn't believe her and protects who he/she thinks is more valuable and becomes the NK   or
> 
> 4) VT or another PR gets the NK....scum again decides to ignore her and gets  another townie.  They ignore her because she is one of them or they know it will further the confusion
> 
> 5)No NK...she finds the BG, the BG protects her, scum go after her...way too many parts.
> 
> 
> The odds dont look good.  I keep asking questions and get no responses.   Remember, I was convinced by others who decide to bail.   I admit that it's 50/50 for Mebelle, but without a clear cut alternative why save her?
Click to expand...


NK,BG,PR,VT odds??

MeBelle won't be dying anytime soon.

What if Bones is the Bodyguard?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra, the post you are referring to is not a pr role. if it is, then that person will be killed off at night before the scum go after mebelle. i believe that person was referring to the flavor role in that post, nothing more. if i remember correctly, that player has said that same thing more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why would you assume scum would night kill her?*  They didn't NK Mebelle when she boldly came out as Doc. As it stands now I'm sticking with Mebelle
> 
> 1)She's lying scum    or
> 
> 2)Bodyguards dies in NK.....by forcing the BG's hand. She gets bodyguard protection, which she asked for, misses the BG she should protect  or
> 
> 3) Mebelle dies anyhow...the bodyguard doesn't believe her and protects who he/she thinks is more valuable and becomes the NK   or
> 
> 4) VT or another PR gets the NK....scum again decides to ignore her and gets  another townie.  They ignore her because she is one of them or they know it will further the confusion
> 
> 5)No NK...she finds the BG, the BG protects her, scum go after her...way too many parts.
> 
> 
> The odds dont look good.  I keep asking questions and get no responses.   Remember, I was convinced by others who decide to bail.   I admit that it's 50/50 for Mebelle, but without a clear cut alternative why save her?
Click to expand...


If scum believe a player is a town PR, why wouldn't they use a night kill to get them out? It wouldn't make sense for them to leave one in the game if they knew who it was.


----------



## strollingbones

okay it was early....so now we need shaitra to vote for mertex and then tn ?


----------



## strollingbones

yea it is sad ...remember the mafia has no need to do anything but watch townie after townie get voted off....they wont reveal as long as we are hanging each other....


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will put my vote wherever you guys need it to get a consensus to avoid a no-lynch. I will be checking in a few times before deadline so I can put my vote where it is most needed. To be honest Aye is more suspicious to me than either Bones or Mertex but I am not going to be switching to yet another person.

So Bones-I WILL switch to Mertex if you guys can get a 5th vote. Otherwise, since there is very little chance you will get hammered, I'll just leave it alone.


----------



## strollingbones

either they change their votes or we go into a no lynch day....after this longest day? is that what we want?


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What post?
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would you assume scum would night kill her?*  They didn't NK Mebelle when she boldly came out as Doc. As it stands now I'm sticking with Mebelle
> 
> 1)She's lying scum    or
> 
> 2)Bodyguards dies in NK.....by forcing the BG's hand. She gets bodyguard protection, which she asked for, misses the BG she should protect  or
> 
> 3) Mebelle dies anyhow...the bodyguard doesn't believe her and protects who he/she thinks is more valuable and becomes the NK   or
> 
> 4) VT or another PR gets the NK....scum again decides to ignore her and gets  another townie.  They ignore her because she is one of them or they know it will further the confusion
> 
> 5)No NK...she finds the BG, the BG protects her, scum go after her...way too many parts.
> 
> 
> The odds dont look good.  I keep asking questions and get no responses.   Remember, I was convinced by others who decide to bail.   I admit that it's 50/50 for Mebelle, but without a clear cut alternative why save her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If scum believe a player is a town PR, why wouldn't they use a night kill to get them out? It wouldn't make sense for them to leave one in the game if they knew who it was.
Click to expand...

Right.  Yet Mebelle is still here


----------



## strollingbones

i go back and forth with mertex.....to be honest this point.....i would like to see lu go...she is not active in the game....and her vote for me...just came out of the blue...and its a hunch?

i just dont have any true direction in this vote


----------



## strollingbones

they know who the townies are....i do not think they know their assigned roles...but unlike yall perhaps logic and deduction lead them to ma??


----------



## Wolfsister77

The reason I would be willing to switch to Mertex even though I suspect she is town is I think it would be detrimental to the game to have a no-lynch. Town can still win if a townie goes down. I would much, much, much rather lynch scum but if someone is lynched and someone is NK, we can really narrow down the choices. Town has 2 less NK due to whoever saved at night so we have some breathing room.

So just get that 5th vote from someone and I'll help. 

I find it unfortunate that both Bones and Mertex are probably town but I have thought about this a lot and a No-lynch would be worse IMO.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would be more than willing to vote for Luissa. She does not participate enough like Mertex and Bones do. I would be very happy to go that way.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Does anyone else agree that voting off Luissa would be better than 2 contributing players who are probably town? I don't see us getting to 6 changing yet again, but she's a better choice.


----------



## strollingbones

i hope tn comes back and tells us what the vote table means.....

*vote:  lu*

we need information desperately


----------



## strollingbones

at this point....i think we can get 6 pretty easy....if for not other reason than to move the game along


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote : Luissa*

I feel much, much better about this vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We need mani. Luissa was his second choice.


----------



## strollingbones

the more i think about it ....lu has been rather quiet...coming in to vote and mildly defend herself....not much more


----------



## strollingbones

easy wolfie its monday let everyone wake up....or do that @ thing


----------



## Wolfsister77

She's been too quiet. Scum have no real reason to put much effort in to a game. Like she's trying to fly under the radar and not be noticed.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> The reason I would be willing to switch to Mertex even though I suspect she is town is I think it would be detrimental to the game to have a no-lynch. Town can still win if a townie goes down. I would much, much, much rather lynch scum but if someone is lynched and someone is NK, we can really narrow down the choices. Town has 2 less NK due to whoever saved at night so we have some breathing room.
> 
> So just get that 5th vote from someone and I'll help.
> 
> I find it unfortunate that both Bones and Mertex are probably town but I have thought about this a lot and a No-lynch would be worse IMO.





Wolfsister77 said:


> I will put my vote wherever you guys need it to get a consensus to avoid a no-lynch. I will be checking in a few times before deadline so I can put my vote where it is most needed. To be honest Aye is more suspicious to me than either Bones or Mertex but I am not going to be switching to yet another person.
> 
> So Bones-I WILL switch to Mertex if you guys can get a 5th vote. Otherwise, since there is very little chance you will get hammered, I'll just leave it alone.





R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would you assume scum would night kill her?*  They didn't NK Mebelle when she boldly came out as Doc. As it stands now I'm sticking with Mebelle
> 
> 1)She's lying scum    or
> 
> 2)Bodyguards dies in NK.....by forcing the BG's hand. She gets bodyguard protection, which she asked for, misses the BG she should protect  or
> 
> 3) Mebelle dies anyhow...the bodyguard doesn't believe her and protects who he/she thinks is more valuable and becomes the NK   or
> 
> 4) VT or another PR gets the NK....scum again decides to ignore her and gets  another townie.  They ignore her because she is one of them or they know it will further the confusion
> 
> 5)No NK...she finds the BG, the BG protects her, scum go after her...way too many parts.
> 
> 
> The odds dont look good.  I keep asking questions and get no responses.   Remember, I was convinced by others who decide to bail.   I admit that it's 50/50 for Mebelle, but without a clear cut alternative why save her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If scum believe a player is a town PR, why wouldn't they use a night kill to get them out? It wouldn't make sense for them to leave one in the game if they knew who it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Yet Mebelle is still here
Click to expand...


There hasn't been a night kill since I outed myself.


----------



## MeBelle

I have no idea how Wolfsister's posts were quoted in my last post.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> There hasn't been a night kill since I outed myself.



Grandma


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think we have had night there ma....since you outed yourself...again the scum do not have to be active ...as long as we are killing each other off


----------



## strollingbones

rd will you vote for lu...and you aye?  what do yall say at this point?


----------



## R.D.

No, SB.   I already did that once.   All the strong arming now doesn't sit well with me.  All the compromises are being made by the same few.


----------



## strollingbones

okay i have mowing to do.....

good luck....i really hope this is not a no lynch day....it has been way too long to let it all go to waste


----------



## manifold

Holy crap, I have a lot of catching up to do.

I did check the vote count already and you can count me out on voting for bones or MeBelle this round, anyone else is fair game if it comes down to it to avoid a no-lynch.

I'm going to be pretty busy today but I'll make sure to check in when I can just in case I have to change my vote to get a lynch. But for now I'm good with keeping it on Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am not comfortable switching to Mertex. I think she's a townie and a contributing player who is actively participating. Just putting that out there because if I'm forced to be the hammer here and she is town, and I survive the night, I need a good explanation from those of you who are insisting on her which I have not seen. I already hammered a townie with Sameech.

If the rest of you can defend those you think are town, I can too. If I'm wrong, and she ends up guilty, then I deserve to go next. I would rather people play and that means checking in here once a day at least. I feel fine with a Luissa vote. I'll check back later.


----------



## Luissa

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would be more than willing to vote for Luissa. She does not participate enough like Mertex and Bones do. I would be very happy to go that way.




Rosie participated a lot.  

But vote for me, you will regret it..... Unless you are mafia? You and Mertex sure love to mention me a lot, and I am not scum. Maybe I should rethink my vote? 
I don't think I will this time, but I know who I am voting for next time. I think you and Mertex are using my lack of posting to your advantage.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Luissa*


----------



## Shaitra

I can get behind a Luissa lynch.  She claims to be VT but now that people are talking about voting for her, she states we will regret it.  (post 2608)

*Vote: Luissa*


----------



## MeBelle

*Vote: Luissa*

Come back here [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]


----------



## strollingbones

sorry lu...the alliance i see forming is...me, ma, aye and mani....you seemed to have hunched  youself right out....


----------



## strollingbones

why do we never have a good vote count when needed?


----------



## strollingbones

even with mani it is still only 5...we need someone to flip and flip quickly...mertix?


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] helps...unless he's sleeping or at work...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Luissa is now at L-1 if my calculations are correct and mani or Mertex or TN will have to be the hammer.

Luissa-now is a good time to make a claim.


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> i hope tn comes back and tells us what the vote table means.....
> 
> *vote:  lu*
> 
> we need information desperately





Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote : Luissa*
> 
> I feel much, much better about this vote.





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Luissa*





Shaitra said:


> I can get behind a Luissa lynch.  She claims to be VT but now that people are talking about voting for her, she states we will regret it.  (post 2608)
> 
> *Vote: Luissa*





MeBelle60 said:


> *Vote: Luissa*
> 
> Come back here [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]





strollingbones said:


> even with mani it is still only 5...we need someone to flip and flip quickly...mertix?



We have five now.


----------



## strollingbones

mani said he would go with the flow as long as it was not me or ma.......i am sure mertex would rather vote someone else out than have yourself voted out....

lu, it is never too late to fight back


----------



## Luissa

Shaitra said:


> I can get behind a Luissa lynch.  She claims to be VT but now that people are talking about voting for her, she states we will regret it.  (post 2608)
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Luissa*




You will.  

I am townie, but I might get some joy out of you guys listening to two people who are probably scum. 
Think about it. I have never played this game before, which could probably be why I don't post much, plus there is the whole fact I have a job and a six year old. Yet from day one Wolf and Mertex have been after me.  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION] has known me for awhile, he knows I am not that sneaky. Others also know I can post quite a bit for a few days, then not very much, and it has been no different in this game. Look at my posts from last week, it's not like I have been posting a lot elsewhere. So one might assume I am telling the truth when I say I have been busy the last week with real life stuff. 

I am guessing I will be lynched soon due to a few being played. So I will put this out there. Wolf is for sure scum, he has pushed hard for me since day one knowing full well I was new to the game, and Mertex has been a close second. Right now I think Wolf, Mertex, Bones, and maybe someone random could be scum. 

At this point, I actually can't wait to be lynched. Of course with my profession, we may be on the right side of law sometimes, we are still sharks. And I will get a good laugh at how wrong some have been, well technically I will laugh at how well a few played you. To me, it is a bad move by scum, it will expose their game plan. I was an easy target, and two people pushed hard for me.


----------



## strollingbones

town lawyer?


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> town lawyer?



Bingo!


----------



## Mertex

I'm still willing to die for Town.  I put myself out there and the ones that wanted me out, Aye, Strollingbones, Mani, MeBelle didn't vote for me?  Why?  Maybe Mani wasn't keeping up, but Aye and Strollingbones were.....was it they were afraid it would be too obvious?   It wasn't until after I took my vote off myself that they decided it was me?  Why did they wait?  Did they think it would be less obvious, to wait?

I'm still not afraid to die, but I noticed that Strollingbones sure started whimpering and sniveling as soon as her name came up....why is that?  Aren't Townies supposed to not be afraid to die if it further the Town cause.  

If Luissa is Mafia who is her partner?  I can't think of anyone that she has aligned with, while SB has been working closely with Aye.  Yet, I still think Aye is just going along with SB because she trusts her (much like I trusted Avatar in the first game).  Even though Aye is suspect, I have a tendency to distrust R.D. more at this time.

R.D., the fact that you insist on keeping your vote on MeBelle knowing that Me and SB each have 4 votes (or had until everyone started switching)  makes you suspect, also.  TN said he would be willing to be the hammer if it was down to the wire, so at least he has an excuse, but you?  Not voting makes it a definite no-lynch situation which we all know doesn't benefit Town.  Now  everyone has gone and switched their vote and the chances are that we'll end up with a no-lynch.  That is not good for Town.

Go ahead and vote for me, all of you....I would rather die than have you all scampering again trying to figure out who scum is when it is right in front of your faces....arghhhh.

I'm not changing my vote.  I think the Rosie/SB scenario makes perfect sense and SB sure was sniveling when her name came up, not too much like a Townie, to me.


----------



## MeBelle

Defense lawyer


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex is going to throw herself under the bud for Luissa??


----------



## strollingbones

o fuck this.....i dont feel good about the lu vote at all.....as for sniveling and whining.....i am simply trying to remain in the game.....as we all are suppose to do...as far as giving myself up for the game....i cant do that yet...sorry.....

perhaps we dont need a hammer vote.....perhaps lu the town lawyer.....perhaps we all need to unvote

for now....we have a few more hours....

*UNVOTE*

as i said i have no true direction in this matter....i am willing to waffle as much as it takes


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-If you won't switch, that makes you as guilty as R.D. for causing a no-lynch.

Now it's up to manifold and TN.

I have a 5 year old and a job too. Lack of participation makes the game harder to play and generally scum don't have a need to be active.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh fuck it, now SB took her vote off Luissa.

I've had it with this game if you guys can't come to a consensus, we will be at a no-lynch and this game will be going until Dec.

I only hope you guys vote me out next or I'm killed.

Town has to be able to cooperate or scum have won.


----------



## Luissa

I have to get busy with work, but I will say this before I am probably lynched. I voted for Bones, something a few protested quite a bit.  Laters


----------



## strollingbones

i really do not want to vote out another townie.....simple as that....

damn it lu....i dont like your hiding behind your knowing mani either....we need a solid alliance

if you join us...we have 5 votes...then all we have to do is decide how to use them....and not on each other damn it....


----------



## strollingbones

o you voted for me cause you are a dumbass.....

would you switch to mertex?


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> o you voted for me cause you are a dumbass.....
> 
> would you switch to mertex?




Maybe, she did protest me voting for you, then changed his mind. It now seems like she is pointing the finger at you. 
I do know, I need to get some work done so I don't get fired.  
@ me if need be.


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> o you voted for me cause you are a dumbass.....
> 
> would you switch to mertex?



Are you talking to me like this?


----------



## strollingbones

i dont @ people that is just annoying.....okay lets ponder this for a few and then decide give mani a chance to get back....and i still wanna hear from tn about the vote table....


----------



## Wolfsister77

You guys have formed an alliance against other townies due to your friendships on the board. Yes, I will vote for Mertex because that means you guys will line up and vote me out next if I'm not killed. Unfortunately it has been this way since I voted for mebelle.


----------



## strollingbones

Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o you voted for me cause you are a dumbass.....
> 
> would you switch to mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me like this?
Click to expand...


nope...talking to lu.....


----------



## strollingbones

you have said you would go with the flow.....wolfie would you vote for mertex if i can get the other 5 ..to do it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o you voted for me cause you are a dumbass.....
> 
> would you switch to mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope...talking to lu.....
Click to expand...


Sorry, missed Luissa's post.

I'm sticking right where I am. Hope you guys get enough votes. Good luck. I'll check in later to see how it goes. Hoping for a no-lynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I meant NOT hoping for a no-lynch.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> You guys have formed an alliance against other townies due to your friendships on the board. Yes, I will vote for Mertex because that means you guys will line up and vote me out next if I'm not killed. Unfortunately it has been this way since I voted for mebelle.



Ummm, yay.

 [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION] is my bestest buddy


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> No, SB.   I already did that once.   All the strong arming now doesn't sit well with me.  All the compromises are being made by the same few.



And now you make this comment, which makes me think you're not Scum after all.  I still think SB is mafia.....the Rosie scenario makes perfect sense...Rosie was a good smart player, she figured that voting for her would get the FOS off SB and it appears to be working. Rosie even said she wished she had gotten off the game sooner.  Now as for the third Mafia player,   I'm at a loss, now that I don't think you are.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have formed an alliance against other townies due to your friendships on the board. Yes, I will vote for Mertex because that means you guys will line up and vote me out next if I'm not killed. Unfortunately it has been this way since I voted for mebelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, yay.
> 
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION] is my bestest buddy
Click to expand...


You, Luissa, Bones, and Aye are close. 

I have my reasons for feeling this way.

I've seen the signs numerous times.

I'm not blind.


----------



## strollingbones

we have not formed an alliance due to anything outside of this thread......but as we realize each others roles...we have to ban together....you do realize ....some players are more valuable than others

we would be foolish not to try to form a voting block and go after the scum


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have formed an alliance against other townies due to your friendships on the board. Yes, I will vote for Mertex because that means you guys will line up and vote me out next if I'm not killed. Unfortunately it has been this way since I voted for mebelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, yay.
> 
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION] is my bestest buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, Luissa, Bones, and Aye are close.
> 
> I have my reasons for feeling this way.
> 
> I've seen the signs numerous times.
> 
> I'm not blind.
Click to expand...


That's why I would vote for Luissa!


----------



## Luissa

Wolfsister77 said:


> You guys have formed an alliance against other townies due to your friendships on the board. Yes, I will vote for Mertex because that means you guys will line up and vote me out next if I'm not killed. Unfortunately it has been this way since I voted for mebelle.




Huh? Lol 
Mani and I are not friends or enemies. We have all just posted together for six years. I am surprised he can't read me like a book.


----------



## Luissa

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have formed an alliance against other townies due to your friendships on the board. Yes, I will vote for Mertex because that means you guys will line up and vote me out next if I'm not killed. Unfortunately it has been this way since I voted for mebelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, yay.
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION] is my bestest buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Luissa, Bones, and Aye are close.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my reasons for feeling this way.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the signs numerous times.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not blind.
Click to expand...



I barely know Aye.  


Another reason to suspect you, actually. I don't think there is any evidence to back up that claim, other than a few political beliefs.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK-You guys are willing to vote out Mertex when she said she was VT.

But you won't vote out Luissa who does not participate like Mertex does and also claims VT.

Explain please.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Mertex-If you won't switch, that makes you as guilty as R.D. for causing a no-lynch.*
> 
> Now it's up to manifold and TN.
> 
> I have a 5 year old and a job too. Lack of participation makes the game harder to play and generally scum don't have a need to be active.




How can you even say that when I put myself out there, not once but twice?  You were sure I was town, we had 4 votes on Strollingbones, which makes perfect sense because of the Rosie scene.  Strollingbones is not ready to die but she doesn't care if another Townie dies?  That seems pretty scummy to me.

Why is it up to me?  Where is Mani?  Where is Tn?  They remain in the background and those of us sticking our noses out get the blame....then if Luissa turns out to be Town, they'll be pointing their fingers at those of us who jumped on it.


----------



## strollingbones

sure i would say we are all 'close' in terms of hanging around the same places etc...and i have enjoyed ma since she hit the board.....she calls me her 'rep pimp' but i am too competitive to let that stand in my way...and i that note i think the world of rosie but voted her right out....cause she was scum...

i have not threatened to quit.....now have i?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## strollingbones

o please ma...we all know lu is our token crack head!






*watches lu's head explode*


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK-You guys are willing to vote out Mertex when she said she was VT.
> 
> But you won't vote out Luissa who does not participate like Mertex does and also claims VT.
> 
> Explain please.



Read up on her defense.  Pretty good one I'd say.

But I haven't changed my vote.


----------



## strollingbones

i will admit i pretty much guessed that lu wasnt posting due to the kidlet....and the end of school....but to say that brings in outside stuff....so i didnt....i think yall are giving to much credit to things that go on outside the board


----------



## Wolfsister77

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, yay.
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION] is my bestest buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Luissa, Bones, and Aye are close.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my reasons for feeling this way.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the signs numerous times.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I barely know Aye.
> 
> 
> Another reason to suspect you, actually. I don't think there is any evidence to back up that claim, other than a few political beliefs.
Click to expand...


Luissa-my political beliefs are very similar to yours and Bones. You suspect me now because I've voted for you a couple times.

Feel free to read the thread. I have brought up numerous times USMB being brought here. 

I really don't care if you want to vote me out next.


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> o please ma...we all know lu is our token crack head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *watches lu's head explode*



I heard she was black too!


----------



## Wolfsister77

And here we have Rat thanking posts and influencing the game AGAIN when even the mod said that was unethical. See the search tags. 

Yeah, board friends mean nothing.

And here comes Aye with more memes.

This is the part of the game that is no fun to me.


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> i will admit i pretty much guessed that lu wasnt posting due to the kidlet....and the end of school....but to say that brings in outside stuff....so i didnt....i think yall are giving to much credit to things that go on outside the board



Ditto here.

and

Oldest son coming home from college for a visit

and

something else I can't mention because it will be held against me...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

actually, someone creating drama in this game is unethical, especially when things don't go the way she wants. 

i remember reading in one of wake's posts on one of the wiki links that smilies and graphics add to the game - not take away from it.


----------



## strollingbones

i am just mowing lol so i got the day to check in and out and waffle like hell....

okay we got lu claiming to be 'not sneaky' .....that is funny as hell....but i think she may be the town lawyer,,,ma the town cop, ...aye the town maintenance guy or clean up person?  

and how can anyone say what the vote after this will be? or their vote will be without knowing the reveal or death scene?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Wolfsister77*


----------



## strollingbones

o and our alliance would not be to vote other townies out but to protect as many of us as we can for as long as we can.....


----------



## strollingbones

really aye....red?  really?   did you go all mod on us?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm the janitor. If Wolf is lynched, I'll be more than happy to dump bleach everywhere to clean the stench out.


----------



## strollingbones

be back shortly its too hot to mow for long


----------



## Luissa

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, Luissa, Bones, and Aye are close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my reasons for feeling this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the signs numerous times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely know Aye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason to suspect you, actually. I don't think there is any evidence to back up that claim, other than a few political beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-my political beliefs are very similar to yours and Bones. You suspect me now because I've voted for you a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to read the thread. I have brought up numerous times USMB being brought here.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care if you want to vote me out next.
Click to expand...



And have I done that? Read the thread. 
Why do you keep accusing me of stuff you have no proof of? Hmmmm 
Like I said, you and Mertex went after me from day one knowing full well I was new to the game.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, Luissa, Bones, and Aye are close.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my reasons for feeling this way.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the signs numerous times.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely know Aye.
> 
> 
> Another reason to suspect you, actually. I don't think there is any evidence to back up that claim, other than a few political beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luissa-my political beliefs are very similar to yours and Bones. You suspect me now because I've voted for you a couple times.
> 
> Feel free to read the thread. I have brought up numerous times USMB being brought here.
> 
> I really don't care if you want to vote me out next.
Click to expand...




What do political beliefs have to do with *this game?*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Gotta make sure [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] doesn't mess up and miss the vote.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I barely know Aye.
> 
> 
> Another reason to suspect you, actually. I don't think there is any evidence to back up that claim, other than a few political beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-my political beliefs are very similar to yours and Bones. You suspect me now because I've voted for you a couple times.
> 
> Feel free to read the thread. I have brought up numerous times USMB being brought here.
> 
> I really don't care if you want to vote me out next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do political beliefs have to do with this game?*
Click to expand...


It's all drama, meant to cause confusion. Pretty damn scummy thing to do, don't you think?


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> sure i would say we are all 'close' in terms of hanging around the same places etc...and i have enjoyed ma since she hit the board.....she calls me her 'rep pimp' but i am too competitive to let that stand in my way...and i that note i think the world of rosie but voted her right out....cause she was scum...
> 
> i have not threatened to quit.....now have i?



Yep, even mebelle asked me to quit.

I didn't did I because I'm not a quitter.

Despite the absolute garbage I have to put up with sometimes. I have asked to have a game related case built against me to help the game. 

You guys aren't even voting for me but people like Aye think it's funny to antagonize and make the situation worse. I think she's guilty because of it or she likes drama which I think should be contained to the FZ and not up here ruining the game.

She's stirring shit and dividing folks. Why?


----------



## Luissa

MeBelle60 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will admit i pretty much guessed that lu wasnt posting due to the kidlet....and the end of school....but to say that brings in outside stuff....so i didnt....i think yall are giving to much credit to things that go on outside the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto here.
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest son coming home from college for a visit
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> something else I can't mention because it will be held against me...
Click to expand...



Not to use my son as an excuse, but something major happened at school last week. I had to deal with that. Plus it was the last week. 
That is all I will say to that. Now I really need to get some work done.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My daughter just graduated and is going to kindergarten in the fall.

Wake asked us not to bring family or pets here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Fuck off Aye -you are personally insulting me now and being a bitch. 

I want out.

The rest of you vote me out.

I am not here for this.

I want out again. 

Do it please.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I barely know Aye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason to suspect you, actually. I don't think there is any evidence to back up that claim, other than a few political beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-my political beliefs are very similar to yours and Bones. You suspect me now because I've voted for you a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to read the thread. I have brought up numerous times USMB being brought here.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care if you want to vote me out next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And have I done that? Read the thread.
> Why do you keep accusing me of stuff you have no proof of? Hmmmm
> Like I said, you and Mertex went after me from day one knowing full well I was new to the game.
Click to expand...


Luissa, that is a heap of crap.  I already told you before when you accused me of going after you, that I actually defended you.  Did you even bother to read the posts?  I wasn't even one of the ones that jumped on the bandwagon to get rid of you.....you are totally clueless.  Too clueless to be Mafia, really.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-Wake has talked to staff about the thanking and search tags and crap by outside influences turning this into the FZ.

I don't know if they will do anything but I absolutely will not play under these conditions.

Wake said voting for yourself takes you out of the 3rd game if you are lynched.

Fine. I hate the FZ and board drama. I am done. 

*Vote : Wolfsister77*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yep, even mebelle asked me to quit.
> 
> *I didn't did I because I'm not a quitter.*
> 
> Despite the absolute garbage I have to put up with sometimes. I have asked to have a game related case built against me to help the game.
> 
> You guys aren't even voting for me but people like Aye think it's funny to antagonize and make the situation worse. I think she's guilty because of it or she likes drama which I think should be contained to the FZ and not up here ruining the game.
> 
> She's stirring shit and dividing folks. Why?





Wolfsister77 said:


> Fuck off Aye -you are personally insulting me now and being a bitch.
> 
> I want out.
> 
> The rest of you vote me out.
> 
> I am not here for this.
> 
> *I want out again. *
> 
> Do it please.





You do realize you've been contradicting yourself pretty much since the day this game started, don't you?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Fuck off Aye -you are personally insulting me now and being a bitch.
> 
> I want out.
> 
> The rest of you vote me out.
> 
> I am not here for this.
> 
> I want out again.
> 
> Do it please.




You never should have taken your vote off Strollingbones.  Her rah-rah friends, whether Town or Mafia are going to make sure she remains......I have a feeling they're not interested in the Town winning, more like a personal victory.....


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> BTW-Wake has talked to staff about the thanking and search tags and crap by outside influences turning this into the FZ.
> 
> I don't know if they will do anything but I absolutely will not play under these conditions.
> 
> Wake said voting for yourself takes you out of the 3rd game if you are lynched.
> 
> Fine. I hate the FZ and board drama. I am done.
> 
> *Vote : Wolfsister77*



Do you realize you're creating drama right now?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> BTW-Wake has talked to staff about the thanking and search tags and crap by outside influences turning this into the FZ.
> 
> I don't know if they will do anything but I absolutely will not play under these conditions.
> 
> Wake said voting for yourself takes you out of the 3rd game if you are lynched.
> 
> Fine. I hate the FZ and board drama. I am done.
> 
> *Vote : Wolfsister77*




Damn, Wolf, why are you letting them get to you.  You could have stuck with your vote on SB, but you had to give in....now they got you where they want you....Don't quit.....just revote.

*Vote:Strollingbones*


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even mebelle asked me to quit.
> 
> *I didn't did I because I'm not a quitter.*
> 
> Despite the absolute garbage I have to put up with sometimes. I have asked to have a game related case built against me to help the game.
> 
> You guys aren't even voting for me but people like Aye think it's funny to antagonize and make the situation worse. I think she's guilty because of it or she likes drama which I think should be contained to the FZ and not up here ruining the game.
> 
> She's stirring shit and dividing folks. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off Aye -you are personally insulting me now and being a bitch.
> 
> I want out.
> 
> The rest of you vote me out.
> 
> I am not here for this.
> 
> *I want out again. *
> 
> Do it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you've been contradicting yourself pretty much since the day this game started, don't you?
Click to expand...


Actually, Wake asked me not to quit. It hurts the game having to bring in replacements. You don't like that I'm still here then find a case against me that works, and get the damn votes.

You are a reactionary player.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*




Aye....whether you are Town or Mafia, this kind of crap doesn't help the game.  Certainly doesn't help Town.  Are you playing the game or just playing?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

OH, I'm playing the game. I don't play by your rules or by Wolf's rules.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW-Wake has talked to staff about the thanking and search tags and crap by outside influences turning this into the FZ.
> 
> I don't know if they will do anything but I absolutely will not play under these conditions.
> 
> Wake said voting for yourself takes you out of the 3rd game if you are lynched.
> 
> Fine. I hate the FZ and board drama. I am done.
> 
> *Vote : Wolfsister77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Wolf, why are you letting them get to you.  You could have stuck with your vote on SB, but you had to give in....now they got you where they want you....Don't quit.....just revote.
> 
> *Vote:Strollingbones*
Click to expand...


OK-Aye is acting the absolute scummiest to me right now by far. She wants to divide us and has been acting in an inflammatory, nasty, and divisive manner. Despite all this, bones has not struck me as scummy. I see no reason to vote for her. Aye, I do. Even if she's town she's treating this game like high school mean girls club. She couldn't build a case for me, so she is resorting to insults and being nasty.

*Vote : Ayecantseeyou*


----------



## Luissa

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa-my political beliefs are very similar to yours and Bones. You suspect me now because I've voted for you a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to read the thread. I have brought up numerous times USMB being brought here.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care if you want to vote me out next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do political beliefs have to do with this game?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all drama, meant to cause confusion. Pretty damn scummy thing to do, don't you think?
Click to expand...



I can't think of another reason why someone would think we were close. No offense, but I didn't even know you were a female until playing this game.  I could see Bones, but not you.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off Aye -you are personally insulting me now and being a bitch.
> 
> I want out.
> 
> The rest of you vote me out.
> 
> I am not here for this.
> 
> I want out again.
> 
> Do it please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never should have taken your vote off Strollingbones.  Her rah-rah friends, whether Town or Mafia are going to make sure she remains......I have a feeling they're not interested in the Town winning, more like a personal victory.....
Click to expand...


I've been feeling for a while now that some people playing are playing more for themselves and not for a town win.

While I watch Strollingbones try and direct everyone to voting for people it does seem very scummy.  Sameech made a comment that we all would be very surprised when the game was over.  I took that comment to mean we aren't even close to finding the remaining scum.  SB has always seemed to be town for me, but now I am wondering if I was wrong on that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye....whether you are Town or Mafia, this kind of crap doesn't help the game.  Certainly doesn't help Town.  Are you playing the game or just playing?
Click to expand...


She did this to try to make things worse. No other reason for it.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off Aye -you are personally insulting me now and being a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> I want out.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of you vote me out.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not here for this.
> 
> 
> 
> I want out again.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never should have taken your vote off Strollingbones.  Her rah-rah friends, whether Town or Mafia are going to make sure she remains......I have a feeling they're not interested in the Town winning, more like a personal victory.....
Click to expand...



Wolf, now you? Seeing something where it is not? 

I think I will change my vote if this gets even more suspicious.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> OH, I'm playing the game. I don't play by your rules or by Wolf's rules.



Which doesn't help Town at all.  Your own rules means you really don't care if Town wins or loses, which is pretty scummy, even for a Townie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>





AyeCantSeeYou said:


>





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm the janitor. If Wolf is lynched, I'll be more than happy to dump bleach everywhere to clean the stench out.



Check it out.


----------



## Shaitra

*Unvote
Vote: Ayecantseeyou*

Causing confusion and turmoil is very scummy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye....whether you are Town or Mafia, this kind of crap doesn't help the game.  Certainly doesn't help Town.  Are you playing the game or just playing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did this to try to make things worse. No other reason for it.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the janitor. If Wolf is lynched, I'll be more than happy to dump bleach everywhere to clean the stench out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out.
Click to expand...


Wolf, you are constantly bringing drama into this game. Own it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> OH, I'm playing the game. I don't play by your rules or by Wolf's rules.





Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I'm playing the game. I don't play by your rules or by Wolf's rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which doesn't help Town at all.  Your own rules means you really don't care if Town wins or loses, which is pretty scummy, even for a Townie.
Click to expand...


Someone who is constantly creating turmoil and blaming me for it.

She makes it worse.

She's scummy or she's ripping town apart for no reason.

My vote stays on Aye and I will not move it.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> *Unvote
> Vote: Ayecantseeyou*
> 
> Causing confusion and turmoil is very scummy.



True.

*Vote:AyeCantSeeYou*


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, you are constantly bringing drama into this game. Own it.






Go read your posts and tell me who's bring the drama here.

Own that!!


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I'm playing the game. I don't play by your rules or by Wolf's rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I'm playing the game. I don't play by your rules or by Wolf's rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which doesn't help Town at all.  Your own rules means you really don't care if Town wins or loses, which is pretty scummy, even for a Townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who is constantly creating turmoil and blaming me for it.
> 
> She makes it worse.
> 
> She's scummy or she's ripping town apart for no reason.
> 
> My vote stays on Aye and I will not move it.
Click to expand...


Did you vote for her?  I didn't see it...


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are constantly bringing drama into this game. Own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read your posts and tell me who's bring the drama here.
> 
> Own that!!
Click to expand...


Wolf....just stop.....we can see who's doing it, don't contribute to it.  Just vote for her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I've got a life to live.

I don't have time for this.

Out, I'll check in at dead line.

My vote stays on Aye who is acting exceptionally nasty and divisive for a townie. A couple posts I quoted of hers yesterday where she was rude to TN and calling for a no-lynch also scream scum.

See ya guys later.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are constantly bringing drama into this game. Own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read your posts and tell me who's bring the drama here.
> 
> Own that!!
Click to expand...


My posts were responses to yours. Are you now saying no one is allowed to respond to you unless they want to be called scum by you?


----------



## strollingbones

i wasnt gone that long?  i wont vote for aye


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I've got a life to live.
> 
> I don't have time for this.
> 
> Out, I'll check in at dead line.
> 
> My vote stays on Aye who is acting exceptionally nasty and divisive for a townie. A couple posts I quoted of hers yesterday where she was rude to TN and calling for a no-lynch also scream scum.
> 
> See ya guys later.



Speaking half truths again, I see.


----------



## R.D.

Ok.  Btwn Aya and Mebelle I will go with the majority for a lynch

Neither one of them seems to really care for the game, they are playing their own version and just having fun at towns expense.

Fact is oner both are town, but I want them gone

I need to get a vote count....brb


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> i wasnt gone that long?  i wont vote for aye



But scum want you too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are constantly bringing drama into this game. Own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read your posts and tell me who's bring the drama here.
> 
> Own that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf....just stop.....we can see who's doing it, don't contribute to it.  Just vote for her.
Click to expand...


I did already!! I'm calling her out for the scum she is. What more do you want?

*Vote : Ayecantseeyou*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Ok.  Btwn Aya and Mebelle I will go with the majority for a lynch
> 
> Neither one of them seems to really care for the game, they are playing their own version and just having fun at towns expense.
> 
> Fact is oner both are town, but I want them gone
> 
> I need to get a vote count....brb



So it's ok for Wolf to cause chaos but not anyone else? Gotcha!


----------



## Shaitra

strollingbones said:


> i wasnt gone that long?  i wont vote for aye



Why not?


----------



## MeBelle

This is cracking me up!!


----------



## strollingbones

R.D. said:


> Ok.  Btwn Aya and Mebelle I will go with the majority for a lynch
> 
> Neither one of them seems to really care for the game, they are playing their own version and just having fun at towns expense.
> 
> Fact is oner both are town, but I want them gone
> 
> I need to get a vote count....brb




and yet when ask to change your vote ....you said you would not waffle or be strong armed..what has changed now?  and why would you vote for people you know are townies?


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> i wasnt gone that long?  i wont vote for aye



Of course you won't...she's keeping you alive.

You sure didn't waste any time voting Rosie off when she became disruptive....


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> rd will you vote for lu...and you aye?  what do yall say at this point?





R.D. said:


> No, SB.   I already did that once.   All the strong arming now doesn't sit well with me.  All the compromises are being made by the same few.





R.D. said:


> Ok.  Btwn Aya and Mebelle I will go with the majority for a lynch
> 
> Neither one of them seems to really care for the game, they are playing their own version and just having fun at towns expense.
> 
> Fact is oner both are town, but I want them gone
> 
> I need to get a vote count....brb



Hmmmmmmm


----------



## strollingbones

Shaitra said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wasnt gone that long?  i wont vote for aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...



i think aye, ma are townies....i think mani may be a townie and i am pretty sure shaitra is a townie.....but wolfie and mertex i just dont get a townie vib

and lu has declared herself the town lawyer.....


----------



## strollingbones

we have got to vote out scum this town........as hard as that is seeming to be


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Btwn Aya and Mebelle I will go with the majority for a lynch
> 
> Neither one of them seems to really care for the game, they are playing their own version and just having fun at towns expense.
> 
> Fact is oner both are town, but I want them gone
> 
> I need to get a vote count....brb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet when ask to change your vote ....you said you would not waffle or be strong armed..what has changed now?  and why would you vote for people you know are townies?
Click to expand...


I am not being strong armed    No one is collecting votes for either Aye or Mebelle.   You, and they  and being non committal.  I think you and Aye are being played.  But that's just my opinion so far

No one _wants_ to lynch a town, but sometimes townies are just too dumb to be useful in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Ok.  Btwn Aya and Mebelle I will go with the majority for a lynch
> 
> Neither one of them seems to really care for the game, they are playing their own version and just having fun at towns expense.
> 
> Fact is oner both are town, but I want them gone
> 
> I need to get a vote count....brb




We already have three for Aye.  We need you and Luissa to vote for Aye.

Then TN can come in and hammer.  

Then maybe we won't have to wade through pages and pages of cutsie pie posters and size 8 posts....and all that nonsense that doesn't help Town at all.


----------



## R.D.

*vote:AyeCantSeeYou*

Can we just get a lynch for crying out loud


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> This is cracking me up!!



It's hilarious. 

I'm not amused. 

Thing is, when the game is being played I'm fine.

When unrelated game stuff is thrown around in here and flames and garbage and it turns into high school mean girls club or the FZ complete with Rat helping to disrupt things, I'm not.

That's not what I signed up for.

I don't get this way on the rest of the board because I choose not to. I don't have a choice here if I play this game and people choose to act this way.

That's what sucks for me.

So I've cast my vote and I will not contribute to any more non game related garbage.


----------



## Mertex

[MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]

You said we could @ you if we needed you.  We need you to vote for Aye, she's causing too much disruption and distraction to be effective for Town.  She needs to go.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Btwn Aya and Mebelle I will go with the majority for a lynch
> 
> Neither one of them seems to really care for the game, they are playing their own version and just having fun at towns expense.
> 
> Fact is oner both are town, but I want them gone
> 
> I need to get a vote count....brb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have three for Aye.  We need you and Luissa to vote for Aye.
> 
> Then TN can come in and hammer.
> 
> Then maybe we won't have to wade through pages and pages of cutsie pie posters and size 8 posts....and all that nonsense that doesn't help Town at all.
Click to expand...


If I'm lynched, I did my part getting the scum to run.

Scum on the run, Scum on the run......


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is cracking me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious.
> 
> I'm not amused.
> 
> Thing is, when the game is being played I'm fine.
> 
> *When unrelated game stuff is thrown around in here* and flames and garbage and it turns into high school mean girls club or the FZ complete with Rat helping to disrupt things, I'm not.
> 
> That's not what I signed up for.
> 
> I don't get this way on the rest of the board because I choose not to. I don't have a choice here if I play this game and people choose to act this way.
> 
> That's what sucks for me.
> 
> So I've cast my vote and I will not contribute to any more non game related garbage.
Click to expand...


I suppose all of the crap you created in here wouldn't be in that same category, now would it?


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is cracking me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious.
> 
> I'm not amused.
> 
> Thing is, when the game is being played I'm fine.
> 
> When unrelated game stuff is thrown around in here and flames and garbage and it turns into high school mean girls club or the FZ complete with Rat helping to disrupt things, I'm not.
> 
> That's not what I signed up for.
> 
> I don't get this way on the rest of the board because I choose not to. I don't have a choice here if I play this game and people choose to act this way.
> 
> That's what sucks for me.
> 
> So I've cast my vote and I will not contribute to any more non game related garbage.
Click to expand...


I make a comment, not directed at anyone and you take it personally.
Why is that?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is cracking me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious.
> 
> I'm not amused.
> 
> Thing is, when the game is being played I'm fine.
> 
> When unrelated game stuff is thrown around in here and flames and garbage and it turns into high school mean girls club or the FZ complete with Rat helping to disrupt things, I'm not.
> 
> That's not what I signed up for.
> 
> I don't get this way on the rest of the board because I choose not to. I don't have a choice here if I play this game and people choose to act this way.
> 
> That's what sucks for me.
> 
> So I've cast my vote and I will not contribute to any more non game related garbage.
Click to expand...



Good.  That's what you have to do.  Ignore the nonsensical and stick with the game.  There is no rule against what she is doing, but the only way we can deal with it is to get rid of it.  There are enough Townies to realize that it is not helping us.  Those that don't agree can remain suspect.


----------



## strollingbones

you and wolfie are quite the little team there arent you ....

and for the 3rd and last time...rat came with me...when i ask him if he would play to replace a player not knowing wake already had someone.....i am sorry for his brutal use of the thanks button.....i never knew the cosmic harm rat was capable of....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ya'll remember now, scum don't like it when someone keeps going after them. They eventually start acting out, like we have seen here already. They want everyone to go by their rules.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Btwn Aya and Mebelle I will go with the majority for a lynch
> 
> Neither one of them seems to really care for the game, they are playing their own version and just having fun at towns expense.
> 
> Fact is oner both are town, but I want them gone
> 
> I need to get a vote count....brb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have three for Aye.  We need you and Luissa to vote for Aye.
> 
> Then TN can come in and hammer.
> 
> Then maybe we won't have to wade through pages and pages of cutsie pie posters and size 8 posts....and all that nonsense that doesn't help Town at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm lynched, I did my part getting the scum to run.
> 
> Scum on the run, Scum on the run......
Click to expand...


Nah, Aye you've helped nothing.

You're not leading anything so you're  no Godfather, you're obviously town.   You're not aiding town so I doubt your a PR.  You're just a VT who thinks you're some kind if savant


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ya'll remember now, scum don't like it when someone keeps going after them. They eventually start acting out, like we have seen here already. They want everyone to go by their rules.



Oh, the irony here is rich.


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> you and wolfie are quite the little team there arent you ....
> 
> and for the 3rd and last time...rat came with me...when i ask him if he would play to replace a player not knowing wake already had someone.....i am sorry for his brutal use of the thanks button.....i never knew the cosmic harm rat was capable of....



Thanks for that.

It's been super helpful.


----------



## strollingbones

Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and wolfie are quite the little team there arent you ....
> 
> and for the 3rd and last time...rat came with me...when i ask him if he would play to replace a player not knowing wake already had someone.....i am sorry for his brutal use of the thanks button.....i never knew the cosmic harm rat was capable of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> It's been super helpful.
Click to expand...



you are more than welcome.....


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> we have got to vote out scum this town........as hard as that is seeming to be



Then vote Mebelle


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> you and wolfie are quite the little team there arent you ....
> 
> and for the 3rd and last time...rat came with me...when i ask him if he would play to replace a player not knowing wake already had someone.....i am sorry for his brutal use of the thanks button.....i never knew the cosmic harm rat was capable of....




I find it funny I was asked to change my sig line, and now Rat is thanking posts. Lol 
I wonder if the same person has made the same request they did of me?


----------



## Luissa

I am changing my vote from Strollingbones. I might regret it later, but after this morning I feel even better about a suspicion I already had.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] vote=Wolfsister77


----------



## strollingbones

*vote:  wolfsister*


----------



## strollingbones

you have to bold that lu


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have got to vote out scum this town........as hard as that is seeming to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then vote Mebelle
Click to expand...


Negged!!


----------



## R.D.




----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] are you on your phone?


----------



## strollingbones

join us rd....i just dont think aye is scum


----------



## Luissa

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] are you on your phone?




Yes. Which is why I [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]. We came up with that in the beginning.


----------



## Luissa

Lucky for me, it has been a slow day... But I really need to finish some work now. Lol 

I am comfortable with my vote. wolf has been after me since the beginning. I know I am townie, so that screams scum to me. 

May the odds forever be in your favor. Peace.


----------



## Wake

*I am reviewing thread currently. Please bear with me guys.*


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> join us rd....i just dont think aye is scum



Nope.   Not crossing to the dark side


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> join us rd....i just dont think aye is scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   Not crossing to the dark side
Click to expand...


You're already on the dark side bub!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Rat is continuing to thank posts in a way that an outside player is trying to influence the game. The search tags are probably his too.

I won't play this game or any others under unethical conditions or FZ or high school type conditions or non-game related nonsense. That is not what I signed up for. It obviously has a bad effect on me. You guys just tore apart a townie for at least the 3rd time this game. Scum has this in the bag.

If I get penalized for this, so be it. I guess I'll miss out on the next game.  I am a VT. Not vital to the game. 2 more of you vote me out please. Mertex, RD-go for it. 

*Vote : wolfsister77*


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> join us rd....i just dont think aye is scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   Not crossing to the dark side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're already on the dark side bub!
Click to expand...


You and your possy keep saying that.  Well trained group you've got there


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Rat is continuing to thank posts in a way that an outside player is trying to influence the game. The search tags are probably his too.
> 
> I won't play this game or any others under unethical conditions or FZ or high school type conditions or non-game related nonsense. That is not what I signed up for. It obviously has a bad effect on me. You guys just tore apart a townie for at least the 3rd time this game. Scum has this in the bag.
> 
> If I get penalized for this, so be it. I guess I'll miss out on the next game.  I am a VT. Not vital to the game. 2 more of you vote me out please. Mertex, RD-go for it.
> 
> *Vote : wolfsister77*



Wolf, he has zero influence.   Give us some credit 

It's just noise


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   Not crossing to the dark side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already on the dark side bub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your possy keep saying that.  Well trained group you've got there
Click to expand...


If by posse you mean Townie, you're correct!!


----------



## strollingbones

o yes we are ma's minions


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> o yes we are ma's minions



 Don't forget it!


----------



## R.D.

Actually I think you might be her tools.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think so there r.d.    you may be surprised at the outcome......


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> Actually I think you might be her tools.



   I got nothing!!


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> i dont think so there r.d.    you may be surprised at the outcome......



Look at my track record, I'm _always_ surprised


----------



## strollingbones

touche


----------



## Luissa

Wolfsister77 said:


> Rat is continuing to thank posts in a way that an outside player is trying to influence the game. The search tags are probably his too.
> 
> I won't play this game or any others under unethical conditions or FZ or high school type conditions or non-game related nonsense. That is not what I signed up for. It obviously has a bad effect on me. You guys just tore apart a townie for at least the 3rd time this game. Scum has this in the bag.
> 
> If I get penalized for this, so be it. I guess I'll miss out on the next game.  I am a VT. Not vital to the game. 2 more of you vote me out please. Mertex, RD-go for it.
> 
> *Vote : wolfsister77*




What do they say? I hate that I can't see them.


----------



## strollingbones

rat doesnt say anything ....it is his deadly thanks button


----------



## MeBelle

If search tags weren't commented on, I wouldn't even be aware of them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Luissa said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat is continuing to thank posts in a way that an outside player is trying to influence the game. The search tags are probably his too.
> 
> I won't play this game or any others under unethical conditions or FZ or high school type conditions or non-game related nonsense. That is not what I signed up for. It obviously has a bad effect on me. You guys just tore apart a townie for at least the 3rd time this game. Scum has this in the bag.
> 
> If I get penalized for this, so be it. I guess I'll miss out on the next game.  I am a VT. Not vital to the game. 2 more of you vote me out please. Mertex, RD-go for it.
> 
> *Vote : wolfsister77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do they say? I hate that I can't see them.
Click to expand...


They keep changing since I pointed it out but mostly that I am scum and need to be lynched, that I'm having a meltdown, comments about Wake and the game that are less than flattering, etc. Of course, new one's come up all the time but for awhile that's all it was was.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat is continuing to thank posts in a way that an outside player is trying to influence the game. The search tags are probably his too.
> 
> I won't play this game or any others under unethical conditions or FZ or high school type conditions or non-game related nonsense. That is not what I signed up for. It obviously has a bad effect on me. You guys just tore apart a townie for at least the 3rd time this game. Scum has this in the bag.
> 
> If I get penalized for this, so be it. I guess I'll miss out on the next game.  I am a VT. Not vital to the game. 2 more of you vote me out please. Mertex, RD-go for it.
> 
> *Vote : wolfsister77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do they say? I hate that I can't see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They keep changing since I pointed it out but mostly that I am scum and need to be lynched, that I'm having a meltdown, comments about Wake and the game that are less than flattering, etc. Of course, new one's come up all the time but for awhile that's all it was was.
Click to expand...


Here's the newest:

enter the idiot godfather, my godfather is retarded, wolfie is the scum, the godfather is a moron, wake is a scummy moderator, may i tell you how stupid yall are, scummie scummie here we come, wake's game sucks, did the godfather do weed?, scummy wolf scum ain't having fun, stupid mafia game, mertex is hiding the scum


----------



## strollingbones

i cant figure out how to do search tags.....never could...dont pay much attention to them....


----------



## Wolfsister77

If anyone thinks searchtags like that are random or the thanking of certain posts is random, I don't know what to tell you.

I came here to play a game, not deal with unethical behavior, FZ antics, trolling, flaming, and the rest of it.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.11​**&#8220;Fury.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*AyeCantSeeYou (4):* _tn5421&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
*Wolfsister77 (4):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*Luissa (1):* _Mebelle60&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _manifold&#9794;_

*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.*


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10​

*Alright, enough. Some mild flaming is alright, but if some are going to turn this into the Flame Zone 2.0 I'm going to modkill them. Consider this a real gentle warning that I'm going to start modkilling players for pushing the boundaries. Keep it in check, or I will be forced to modkill a player or two. 

No more name-calling, trolling, or personal insulting. You can antagonize and provoke so long as it's civil. This trolling business is crap and needs to stop effective immediately. Everyone here doesn't deserve to be trolled or insulted while trying to play a complicated game. I've been extremely lenient when other game mods would have banned at the 2nd offense, if even that. Players sign up to play a fun GAME, not to enter the FZ! Be nice, damn it, or I'll stop being nice.*


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> you and wolfie are quite the little team there arent you ....
> 
> and for the 3rd and last time...rat came with me...when i ask him if he would play to replace a player not knowing wake already had someone.....i am sorry for his brutal use of the thanks button.....i never knew the cosmic harm rat was capable of....




I don't know who you are talking to, but if it's me, you are mistaken.  I'm teamed up with Town, you, not so much.

As for Rat, if you are addressing me, go read my posts again, I have never even mentioned him.  I ignore him, just like I do on the board.  Try another one.


----------



## strollingbones

wolfie is attacking with you backing her up......seems yall are bringing in outside things with rat.....now arent you?


----------



## R.D.

Now Wolf, put your vote back where it belongs!   Don't vote yourself, please.  Lets win this game


----------



## strollingbones

you arent gonna win it supporting scum...unless you are scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]-Aye voted for me-in huge red block letters-hard to miss. Just a correction.


----------



## strollingbones

i expect to see wolfie pull back her vote before the deadline


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote : Ayecantseeyou*


----------



## strollingbones

how many times has wolfie threatened to quit.....


----------



## strollingbones

told ya rd


----------



## strollingbones

her saying she would fall on her sword was just more drama....meaning nothing...just bs and yeet you continue to fall for it


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Actually I think you might be her tools.



Oh drat, now you are agreeing with me.  How long will it take SB to accuse us of working together while she manages her two puppets?

It's too bad, because one of her puppets has to be Town, but unfortunately doesn't care about the Town winning, just to rah-rah her friends.  Sad.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am not voting for myself due to the rule changes.

You guys are free to lynch me the right way. 

I won't argue.

The dynamics of this game are screwed so I really do need to be the one to go.

Get 3 more. I'm sure you can do it. 

~Peace


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> told ya rd



   She is just trying to get a majority.  Unlike your friends


----------



## strollingbones

i am good with my vote.....i have no clue what time 2 central is...est....4 right


----------



## strollingbones

o i assure you ...we are trying to go for a lynch today....and we want to lynch the scum


----------



## strollingbones

what rule changes?  are there rules changes?


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> wolfie is attacking with you backing her up......seems yall are bringing in outside things with rat.....now arent you?



SB.  Do you know who started the Rat and FZ stuff?

It wasn't Wolf, but so many are content with her taking the heat for it.  That alone is kinda scummy


----------



## strollingbones

wake did say you could vote for yourself but it was not a smart thing to do...has that been revised...or is this just more justification and rationalization of your bs?

You can vote for yourself, but if you do and get lynched because of it, you lose out on the next game because it goes against your win condition.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Now Wolf, put your vote back where it belongs!   Don't vote yourself, please.  Lets win this game




All this drama isn't helping anything.  We've got serious Townies trying to figure this out and then we got a couple of Townies that are too dumb to figure that out.  Scum and her puppet are manipulating them quite well.


----------



## strollingbones

i am not the one bringing flame zone shit into here ....now am i......too bad they are...


----------



## MeBelle

*Change vote: Wolfsister77*


----------



## strollingbones

mertex who is the scum and who is the puppet?


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> wake did say you could vote for yourself but it was not a smart thing to do...has that been revised...or is this just more justification and rationalization of your bs?



Stick it.

Get 2 more votes or STFU.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> wolfie is attacking with you backing her up......seems yall are bringing in outside things with rat.....now arent you?



Oh quit the fucking twisting things up.  I'm not backing her up.  I'm trying in a nice way to get her to stop encouraging you all, because it doesn't help the game.  You're just trying to tie us together so that you and your puppets don't stick out like a sore thumb.  It's too bad that you've been able to manipulate one Townie to support you, it's got to be your charm...

You are doing a fine job in taking this day into a no-lynch, and I just don't understand why other Townies are allowing you to do that.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> mertex who is the scum and who is the puppet?




Why don't you tell us?  You're the ringleader.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> *Change vote: Wolfsister77*



Aye knew you would


----------



## strollingbones

i am asking about this rule change you have mentioned...when did this rule change and why are you the only one who seems to know about it?


so hostile....so dramatic....just answer the question....what rule change and when?


----------



## strollingbones

i have said this before......i am a townie....voting me out is a major mistake at this stage of the game.....stop threatening to quit and play the game and maybe we can get a kill vote


----------



## strollingbones

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

has there been a rule change about voting for yourself?


----------



## Luissa

So, me, Bones, Aye, and Mebelle have voted for Wolfsister.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Change vote: Wolfsister77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye knew you would
Click to expand...


Aye, but do you know why?


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> i am asking about this rule change you have mentioned...when did this rule change and why are you the only one who seems to know about it?
> 
> 
> so hostile....so dramatic....just answer the question....what rule change and when?



At the last vote count  Wake said pretty much to stfu and play the game.  Stop with the outside bs and FZ crap.  He also threaten to ban rat for being hostile with his thanks egging on the shit stirrers....then backed off


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> wake did say you could vote for yourself but it was not a smart thing to do...has that been revised...or is this just more justification and rationalization of your bs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it.
> 
> Get 2 more votes or STFU.
Click to expand...


Is this how we work together?


----------



## strollingbones

i find it interesting that wolfie claims a rule change that only she seems to know about and she doesnt really care to share it with others......

if there has been a rule change we all should know it.....


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Change vote: Wolfsister77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye knew you would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye, but do you know why?
Click to expand...


Aye do


----------



## strollingbones

hostile thanks.......lol...i have heard it all now


----------



## strollingbones

but did he say you could not vote for yourself?  did he?  that is what wolfie seems to be saying


----------



## R.D.

Firetruck!


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye knew you would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, but do you know why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye do
Click to expand...


Aye don't think so.


----------



## Mertex

Oh well, so much for that......

How many votes do we have for Aye?

Me, Wolf, R.D., Shaitra?  If we change to MeBelle would Luissa join in?  How many would be willing?


----------



## MeBelle

OK-Can't say anything, but this is gotten ridiculous!
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] pls pm me


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.12​**&#8220;Insert witty saying here."*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*AyeCantSeeYou (5):* _tn5421&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
*Wolfsister77 (4):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _manifold&#9794;_

*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.*


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11​


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Oh well, so much for that......
> 
> How many votes do we have for Aye?
> 
> Me, Wolf, R.D., Shaitra?  If we change to MeBelle would Luissa join in?  How many would be willing?



And tn makes five


----------



## Shaitra

Right now Aye has 5 which puts her one away from a lynch.  Anyone willing to get this day over with?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If I'm lynched, it's a win for scum.

Town needs to look back at my posts from this weekend where I have quoted posts. Those will show who is inconsistent and repeatedly lying.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, so much for that......
> 
> How many votes do we have for Aye?
> 
> Me, Wolf, R.D., Shaitra?  If we change to MeBelle would Luissa join in?  How many would be willing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tn makes five
Click to expand...


Personally I think we should vote off* pink* people.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, so much for that......
> 
> How many votes do we have for Aye?
> 
> Me, Wolf, R.D., Shaitra?  If we change to MeBelle would Luissa join in?  How many would be willing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tn makes five
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I think we should vote off* pink* people.
Click to expand...


Or switch their votes to the majority  

Seriously, I would be ok with mod kills for them.


----------



## Shaitra

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, so much for that......
> 
> How many votes do we have for Aye?
> 
> Me, Wolf, R.D., Shaitra?  If we change to MeBelle would Luissa join in?  How many would be willing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tn makes five
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I think we should vote off* pink* people.
Click to expand...


I could go along with that.  You'd think people would try and avoid getting pinked when they are playing the game.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If I'm lynched, it's a win for scum.
> 
> Town needs to look back at my posts from this weekend where I have quoted posts. Those will show who is inconsistent and repeatedly lying.



You know, I agree with you.  But I think it's a win for own too.  

Quite the rock and hard place you're in


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm lynched, it's a win for scum.
> 
> Town needs to look back at my posts from this weekend where I have quoted posts. Those will show who is inconsistent and repeatedly lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I agree with you.  But I think it's a win for own too.
> 
> *Quite the rock and hard place you're in *
Click to expand...


No, not at all. 

I've left plenty of clues for town to read from this past weekend, mentioned above. It will help town win, if people take time to read what I put.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.13​**The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting.*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*AyeCantSeeYou (5):* _tn5421&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
*Wolfsister77 (4):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _manifold&#9794;_

*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.*
*~* *I am planning to enact Zone 1 USMB rules in our games.*


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hey guys, Now I see there is an insinuation that I had some inside knowledge of rule changes and didn't share with the team.

That's the same as calling me a cheater. Again.

I feel abused and I'm not even scum. 

Vote me out guys. I only need 2 more. Wake could modkill or replace the pink at his discretion.

I've had enough, for real.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm lynched, it's a win for scum.
> 
> Town needs to look back at my posts from this weekend where I have quoted posts. Those will show who is inconsistent and repeatedly lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I agree with you.  But I think it's a win for own too.
> 
> *Quite the rock and hard place you're in *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> I've left plenty of clues for town to read from this past weekend, mentioned above. It will help town win, if people take time to read what I put.
Click to expand...


I hate to break it to you but all your hard work leads to the last page...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9264025-post2389.html

Things that make you go... hmmmmm


----------



## manifold

I really don't think Aye is mafia, so for now...

*Vote: Wolfsister77*


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey guys, Now I see there is an insinuation that I had some inside knowledge of rule changes and didn't share with the team.
> 
> That's the same as calling me a cheater. Again.
> 
> I feel abused and I'm not even scum.
> 
> Vote me out guys. I only need 2 more. Wake could modkill or replace the pink at his discretion.
> 
> I've had enough, for real.



No there's wasn't Wolf.  SB just to it wrong...again    I told her already.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's 5 for me and 5 for Aye.

I only need one more.

TN said he would compromise to avoid a no-lynch. His vote is already on Aye so he needs to move to me. He'll go along. 

It's a done deal. I wish town the best.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.14​**I will cross the divide.*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*AyeCantSeeYou (5):* _tn5421&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_
*Wolfsister77 (5):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_


*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.*
*~* *I am planning to enact Zone 1 USMB rules in our games.*


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13​


----------



## Shaitra

So Manifold votes for Wolf and we are a 5-5 tie.  I don't think Wolf or Aye are scum but this is where we are.


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] vote count pls


----------



## Shaitra

This stinks.  I have a 1pm meeting so in about 25 minutes, I'll be gone until after the deadline most likely.  I don't want to see a no lynch but I really don't want to vote for Wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Go ahead Shaitra, I won't hold it against you and I'm sure town won't either since I am asking you to do it. Town can still win easy. 

You know it is my time and so do I. 

I am ready for this and I want it. Go ahead and hammer please.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> This stinks.  I have a 1pm meeting so in about 25 minutes, I'll be gone until after the deadline most likely.  I don't want to see a no lynch but I really don't want to vote for Wolf.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> This stinks.  I have a 1pm meeting so in about 25 minutes, I'll be gone until after the deadline most likely.  I don't want to see a no lynch but I really don't want to vote for Wolf.



Why do you think Aye is a better vote than Wolf right now?


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stinks.  I have a 1pm meeting so in about 25 minutes, I'll be gone until after the deadline most likely.  I don't want to see a no lynch but I really don't want to vote for Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Aye is a better vote than Wolf right now?
Click to expand...


Neither vote is a good option.  They both read town to me.  But it would be virtually impossible to come up with a better candidate at this time.

Bottom line why I'm leaning Aye is to my perception, she is causing a lot of the drama and crap.  It definitely doesn't help though that Wolf responds to it though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stinks.  I have a 1pm meeting so in about 25 minutes, I'll be gone until after the deadline most likely.  I don't want to see a no lynch but I really don't want to vote for Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Aye is a better vote than Wolf right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither vote is a good option.  They both read town to me.  But it would be virtually impossible to come up with a better candidate at this time.
> 
> Bottom line why I'm leaning Aye is to my perception, she is causing a lot of the drama and crap.  It definitely doesn't help though that Wolf responds to it though.
Click to expand...


You are right. I'm not helping. Go ahead and hammer. I will see you in the next game. I can't self vote or I would be banned from playing game 3.

I'm not trying to be dramatic. I have had enough. I want out of this game.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Aye is a better vote than Wolf right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither vote is a good option.  They both read town to me.  But it would be virtually impossible to come up with a better candidate at this time.
> 
> Bottom line why I'm leaning Aye is to my perception, she is causing a lot of the drama and crap.  It definitely doesn't help though that Wolf responds to it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right. I'm not helping. Go ahead and hammer. I will see you in the next game. I can't self vote or I would be banned from playing game 3.
> 
> I'm not trying to be dramatic. I have had enough. I want out of this game.
Click to expand...


OK.   

*unvote
Vote: wolfsister*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thank You Shaitra.

See you next time.


----------



## Shaitra

I really hated doing that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good luck town!! I'll be rooting for you!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I really hated doing that.



Don't feel bad. It was for the best. Town can still win. It's all good.


----------



## Wolfsister77

See ya guys later, no hard feelings here. I'll be curious to see how the game goes from the sidelines.

~Peace out

~Wolfie


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.14​**&#8220;Study the past if you would define the future.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*Wolfsister77 (6):* _strollingbones&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;_
*AyeCantSeeYou (4):* _tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Wolfsister77&#9792;_


*~* With 10 players, it takes 6 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/16/14, @ 2pm central.*
*~* *I am planning to enact Zone 1 USMB rules in our games.*

*A majority vote has been reached!*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
​


----------



## Wake

*





"Awoooooooo!"

"I am NOT Scum!"

The mob flew upon Wolfsister intent on making this evil Scum pay dearly for the deaths of their fellow Townies. They gave her a good trouncing and then dragged her up to the deathly gallows. The hangman man cometh...

"It's not like I ATE anyone, you know. Not even the annoying ones. I did snarf a few chickens, though..."

"HEY, hangman, get the f@^& away from that lever! I'll blow your friggin' house dow!!!!"

*SNAP!*






And with that, Wolfsister howled her last. Finally, the evil Scum had been dealt another blow.

Upon inspection, Town discovered that Wolfsister was innocent!

Wolfsister, Vanilla Townie, has been lynched.

As for game 3...






Night 4 begins.

Deadline expires 6/18/14, @ 2pm central.

Please submit your night actions via PM.*


----------



## Wake

*





*Giggle*

*Snort*

With another puff from her blunt, strollingbones sank her teeth into the reefer rainbow. 

"O ya....life is tough...and those scum are real assholes... lol.....i have to save them all....they may be shitheads but their clever.....i am like.... a fucking unicorn...why would scum want to mess with me when i'm awesome...hee hee....wheres my chickens..."






The two scum slowly emerge from the shadows...

"O hai you two...did ya know that if a squirrels family member dies...the squirrels will take in the babies...? hey...bring me that roach over there will ya...?"

With a simple flick, one of the evil Scum stabs the helpless stoner in her neck with an ice-pick. On the floor, the helpless Townie is left to flop about in her bright pink snuggie....

strollingbones, Town Bodyguard, has been moidered!

The sounds strollingbones saw in her dying moments were indeed magnificent...






...as if nothing even happened, the wicked scum stalk off into the night...











It is now Day 5.

With 8 players alive, it take 5 to lynch!

Deadline expires 6/25/14, @ 4 pm central.*


----------



## tn5421

~~~~


----------



## tn5421

If I made a mistake on the votes, let me know.


----------



## Luissa

Wow! I have learned so much with the last two kills and how people play this game. 
Can you list who is left?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

So RD, Mertex, and Luissa didn't vote for scum. 

TN, I like that chart!


----------



## Luissa

Manifold or Mertex will probably be my next vote.


----------



## Wake

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*


----------



## Luissa

Or maybe not.  Hmmm


----------



## R.D.

So.  The Bodyguard, SB believed Mebelle and probably protected her and is dead.   

Gee, who a saw _that_ coming?


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> Wow! I have learned so much with the last two kills and how people play this game.
> Can you list who is left?



You, Me, Tn, Shaitra, Mebelle, Aye, Mani and Mertex


----------



## R.D.

Hey, wait a minute.

SB is still pink, how can she play but not play?


----------



## Mertex

Damn, I thought for sure it would be easier to figure out....now I'm at a total loss....


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Hey, wait a minute.
> 
> SB is still pink, how can she play but not play?



She's dead....don't matter, now she doesn't need replacement.


----------



## Luissa

I am taking my son to the batting cage/arcade/min golf. I still suspect Mertex, but I might be murdered by small people before I return.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, wait a minute.
> 
> SB is still pink, how can she play but not play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's dead....don't matter, now she doesn't need replacement.
Click to expand...


Thats good about the replacement.

If she was VT I would agree it wouldn't matter.  But knowing if she was able to make her PR choice or not matters.  We can try to draw conclusions based on play...but we can't f she didn't play


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, wait a minute.
> 
> SB is still pink, how can she play but not play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's dead....don't matter, now she doesn't need replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats good about the replacement.
> 
> If she was VT I would agree it wouldn't matter.  But knowing if she was able to make her PR choice or not matters.  We can try to draw conclusions based on play...but we can't f she didn't play
Click to expand...


And the other thing, if she was the bodyguard and she did get an opportunity to state she was protecting someone, would the death scene have been different?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Let's get this party started!

*VOTE: Mertex*

There are 3 players that haven't voted for scum. All 3 can't be a coincidence. Of those 3, Mertex has been the most suspicious to me throughout the game. In line after her would be RD. Luissa has come across as town.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> So.  The Bodyguard, SB believed Mebelle and probably protected her and is dead.
> 
> Gee, who a saw _that_ coming?



How could she have voted if she was pink?

Was it a straight Mod kill?

There was no announcement on whether she was going to be replaced or not.

Even.Though.I.Asked.


----------



## Luissa

Right now I am going with Mertex. 
Vote= Mertex [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Wake

*SB's slot was not replaced because Scum had already targeted her for death. Answering was delayed to maintain game integrity.*


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's dead....don't matter, now she doesn't need replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good about the replacement.
> 
> If she was VT I would agree it wouldn't matter.  But knowing if she was able to make her PR choice or not matters.  We can try to draw conclusions based on play...but we can't f she didn't play
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the other thing, if she was the bodyguard and she did get an opportunity to state she was protecting someone, would the death scene have been different?
Click to expand...



I don't think whoever prepares them for burial reveals any last minute confessions....but I don't know...I'm knew at this game....


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Right now I am going with Mertex.
> Vote= Mertex [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]



You dummy.....we just lost two townies and you're already voting for another Townie before you even try to figure out who the Scum is?  You're not a very good player, we should have voted for you instead of Wolfsister....


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.  The Bodyguard, SB believed Mebelle and probably protected her and is dead.
> 
> Gee, who a saw _that_ coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could she have voted if she was pink?
> 
> Was it a straight Mod kill?
> 
> There was no announcement on whether she was going to be replaced or not.
> 
> Even.Though.I.Asked.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she was pinked before the night came, so she couldn't have submitted the name of who she wanted to protect.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> So RD, Mertex, and Luissa didn't vote for scum.
> 
> TN, I like that chart!



Yeah, and I didn't vote to lynch Wolfsister, either....did you?  She was Town....


----------



## Shaitra

Well, things did get a bit more clear after the night kill, but it's still pretty murky.  But like Aye said, let's get this party started.

*Vote: Luissa*


----------



## R.D.

A full hour or more before the hammer vote scum already pm'ed and targeted SB?

Then Mebelle asked Wake to pm her shortly.after.the.pink.  

Who did you try to protect, Doc?


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> A full hour or more before the hammer vote scum already pm'ed and targeted SB?
> 
> Then Mebelle asked Wake to pm her shortly.after.the.pink.
> 
> Who did you try to protect, Doc?



I wanted to know if Bones was going to be replaced.

We've had pink players replaced before.

So the statement that Bones had already been targeted by scum after she turned pink and before night fell sounds off to me.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A full hour or more before the hammer vote scum already pm'ed and targeted SB?
> 
> Then Mebelle asked Wake to pm her shortly.after.the.pink.
> 
> Who did you try to protect, Doc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to know if Bones was going to be replaced.
> 
> We've had pink players replaced before.
> 
> So the statement that Bones had already been targeted by scum after she turned pink and before night fell sounds off to me.
Click to expand...


Me too


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A full hour or more before the hammer vote scum already pm'ed and targeted SB?
> 
> Then Mebelle asked Wake to pm her shortly.after.the.pink.
> 
> Who did you try to protect, Doc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to know if Bones was going to be replaced.
> 
> We've had pink players replaced before.
> 
> So the statement that Bones had already been targeted by scum after she turned pink and before night fell sounds off to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too
Click to expand...


I agree. Something isn't right with that.

To actually make the game fair for both sides, shouldn't the player have been replaced before we went to night? There could have been a 'lock' on the thread until a player was found.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> A full hour or more before the hammer vote scum already pm'ed and targeted SB?
> 
> Then Mebelle asked Wake to pm her shortly.after.the.pink.
> 
> Who did you try to protect, Doc?



Huh?  How could scum pick someone before the hammer vote?  They can't do anything until the game is officially in night.


----------



## R.D.

Adding to this is how could the Doc know SB, the BG, was still in play to protect?


----------



## Wake

*A mistake was made. Discussing it further will damage the game. Post-game there will be a full explanation.*


----------



## manifold

The vote chart points a hard finger at Luissa.

Everybody else has some good and some bad showing, but Luissa's vote history is all bad.

Avatar - check
Rosie - nope (voted Mertex)
Sameech - check
Wolfsister - check (changed from bones half way through day 4)

What say you about that [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] ?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If they had already cast their night moves to take out the pinked one, then why did night take so long? 

Is it always 2 days long, regardless of how soon the moves are sent in?

If all Night actions are submitted, Night still doesn't end until the deadline expires. This protects anonymity.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

mani, who else are you suspicious of?


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> mani, who else are you suspicious of?




My quick reads list, from most townie to least

MeBelle
Shaitra
TN
Aye
Mertex
R.D.
Luissa


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

we have the same 3 as most suspicious.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]

Who are you suspicious of at this point?


----------



## Mertex

It turned out after Game 1 ended that the least suspicious turned out to be the Mafia, so I'm turning my list upside down...

My list of most Scummy to least now reads.....:

Luissa,
R.D.
Mani.
TN
Shaitra
MeBelle
AyeCantSeeYou

Luissa never gives much of an explanation as to why.  My suspicion is that she doesn't even read the posts, doesn't have to because Mafia knows who is who.  She accused me of coming after her when in reality I had been defending her, which clearly says to me she hasn't been reading the posts.  A smart Townie reads the posts to make sure they don't miss anything....Luissa, not so much, so flags have been going up.

R.D. not really suspicious, but because you are not suspicious, I'm beginning to get suspicious....does that make sense?

Mani, you haven't been saying much.  You offer some helpful comments but have never come under fire, which makes me suspicious of you.

TN, I really can't read you very well.  You've been quiet and haven't really come after anyone, which is highly suspect.  Most of us Townies have stuck our necks out for someone, whether they turned out to be Town or Mafia.  The fact that you have remained neutral seems scummy to me.

Shaitra, I wasn't really suspicious of you, thinking you are Town, but that alone is not enough.  You've played Mafia before, so you may just be exercising much care not to trip yourself.

MeBelle, for the longest time I was suspicious of you, but since nobody else has made the claim of being doctor, I relaxed my feelings.  However, I don't understand why Mafia hasn't done you in...hmmmm since you claimed to be Doc.

AyeCantSeeYou, even though you annoy me with your posters and antics, I still don't get vibes that you are Mafia...you act like Mafia, but your voting pattern is helping to keep you off the radar.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am going with Mertex.
> 
> Vote= Mertex [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dummy.....we just lost two townies and you're already voting for another Townie before you even try to figure out who the Scum is?  You're not a very good player, we should have voted for you instead of Wolfsister....
Click to expand...



Please do not make comments like that towards me again. I will also remind you this a zone 1 forum. 
And I should have kept my vote for you two votes back, all you do is attack people.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> It turned out after Game 1 ended that the least suspicious turned out to be the Mafia, so I'm turning my list upside down...
> 
> 
> 
> My list of most Scummy to least now reads.....:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa,
> 
> R.D.
> 
> Mani.
> 
> TN
> 
> Shaitra
> 
> MeBelle
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa never gives much of an explanation as to why.  My suspicion is that she doesn't even read the posts, doesn't have to because Mafia knows who is who.  She accused me of coming after her when in reality I had been defending her, which clearly says to me she hasn't been reading the posts.  A smart Townie reads the posts to make sure they don't miss anything....Luissa, not so much, so flags have been going up.
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. not really suspicious, but because you are not suspicious, I'm beginning to get suspicious....does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Mani, you haven't been saying much.  You offer some helpful comments but have never come under fire, which makes me suspicious of you.
> 
> 
> 
> TN, I really can't read you very well.  You've been quiet and haven't really come after anyone, which is highly suspect.  Most of us Townies have stuck our necks out for someone, whether they turned out to be Town or Mafia.  The fact that you have remained neutral seems scummy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra, I wasn't really suspicious of you, thinking you are Town, but that alone is not enough.  You've played Mafia before, so you may just be exercising much care not to trip yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle, for the longest time I was suspicious of you, but since nobody else has made the claim of being doctor, I relaxed my feelings.  However, I don't understand why Mafia hasn't done you in...hmmmm since you claimed to be Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou, even though you annoy me with your posters and antics, I still don't get vibes that you are Mafia...you act like Mafia, but your voting pattern is helping to keep you off the radar.




You attacked me from the start, before I had a chance to do much of anything and now you are pissed I am onto why you spend most of your time causing drama and attacking others.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex, this is my first time playing of course I am not going to be the Jordan of mafia games my first time out... Of course that is what you expected. 
And you haven't defended me one bit. All you have done is attack. 
Another reason I have suspected you for awhile. Anytime someone votes for you, you become dramatic, just like Rosie. 
My vote still stands, either way. 
If you have a problem with that, too bad. Get over it, it's a game.


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> The vote chart points a hard finger at Luissa.
> 
> Everybody else has some good and some bad showing, but Luissa's vote history is all bad.
> 
> Avatar - check
> Rosie - nope (voted Mertex)
> Sameech - check
> Wolfsister - check (changed from bones half way through day 4)
> 
> What say you about that [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] ?




This is my first time playing.  
I have a life. And more people should have voted for Mertex. 
And I did change my vote, Bones wasn't scum and neither was Wolf. Wouldn't that say I probably have no clue who scum was? It doesn't take rocket science to get that point. Lol


----------



## R.D.

Mebelle outing herself, then two nights having the mafia go after other players just does not sit well with me.  Both PR roles but not her, hmmmmm

Aye and SB bought it, and later Mani.  All innocents,  but she still has offered no proof imo.


----------



## manifold

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vote chart points a hard finger at Luissa.
> 
> Everybody else has some good and some bad showing, but Luissa's vote history is all bad.
> 
> Avatar - check
> Rosie - nope (voted Mertex)
> Sameech - check
> Wolfsister - check (changed from bones half way through day 4)
> 
> What say you about that [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time playing.
> I have a life. And more people should have voted for Mertex.
> And I did change my vote, Bones wasn't scum and neither was Wolf. *Wouldn't that say I probably have no clue who scum was? *It doesn't take rocket science to get that point. Lol
Click to expand...


...or with a tiny bit of rocket science thrown in, it could also say that you know exactly who the scum are.


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vote chart points a hard finger at Luissa.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody else has some good and some bad showing, but Luissa's vote history is all bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar - check
> 
> Rosie - nope (voted Mertex)
> 
> Sameech - check
> 
> Wolfsister - check (changed from bones half way through day 4)
> 
> 
> 
> What say you about that [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time playing.
> 
> I have a life. And more people should have voted for Mertex.
> 
> And I did change my vote, Bones wasn't scum and neither was Wolf. *Wouldn't that say I probably have no clue who scum was? *It doesn't take rocket science to get that point. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or with a tiny bit of rocket science thrown in, it could also say that you know exactly who the scum are.
Click to expand...



Why would I change my vote? I could see it if I was one of the last, but I wasn't. I was one of the first to vote for Wolfsister. Bones was townie, if I knew she wasn't scum why would I change my vote to someone no one had voted for?


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out after Game 1 ended that the least suspicious turned out to be the Mafia, so I'm turning my list upside down...
> 
> 
> 
> My list of most Scummy to least now reads.....:
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa,
> 
> R.D.
> 
> Mani.
> 
> TN
> 
> Shaitra
> 
> MeBelle
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa never gives much of an explanation as to why.  My suspicion is that she doesn't even read the posts, doesn't have to because Mafia knows who is who.  She accused me of coming after her when in reality I had been defending her, which clearly says to me she hasn't been reading the posts.  A smart Townie reads the posts to make sure they don't miss anything....Luissa, not so much, so flags have been going up.
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. not really suspicious, but because you are not suspicious, I'm beginning to get suspicious....does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Mani, you haven't been saying much.  You offer some helpful comments but have never come under fire, which makes me suspicious of you.
> 
> 
> 
> TN, I really can't read you very well.  You've been quiet and haven't really come after anyone, which is highly suspect.  Most of us Townies have stuck our necks out for someone, whether they turned out to be Town or Mafia.  The fact that you have remained neutral seems scummy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra, I wasn't really suspicious of you, thinking you are Town, but that alone is not enough.  You've played Mafia before, so you may just be exercising much care not to trip yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle, for the longest time I was suspicious of you, but since nobody else has made the claim of being doctor, I relaxed my feelings.  However, I don't understand why Mafia hasn't done you in...hmmmm since you claimed to be Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou, even though you annoy me with your posters and antics, I still don't get vibes that you are Mafia...you act like Mafia, but your voting pattern is helping to keep you off the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attacked me from the start, before I had a chance to do much of anything and now you are pissed I am onto why you spend most of your time causing drama and attacking others.
Click to expand...



Sorry.....but go look at my posts again, I was actually defending you when Wolfsister or someone else was saying you were Scum and not posting and not helping.  How you could misinterpret that is beyond me, unless you didn't read the posts.   I re-posted them for you once, if you are not able to understand that, then you are either Scum or, you don't care.


----------



## Shaitra

One thing that has been bothering me is Manifold's play on the previous day.  We are getting close to deadline and he changes his vote to the person who still needed 2 votes to be lynched (Wolf) instead of lynching the other person (Aye).  After he does that he THEN asks others why they think Aye is more suspect that Wolf.  

As Mertex has already mentioned today, Manifold has been very quiet and flying under the radar.  Sure he's thrown out some posts that looked helpful to finding scum, but I wonder if we look at them now we will see they really weren't helpful at all.  

I also don't think he ever gave a reason why he thought Wolf was more scummy than Aye.  That could mean that Aye is his partner.  I have some investigating to do.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out after Game 1 ended that the least suspicious turned out to be the Mafia, so I'm turning my list upside down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My list of most Scummy to least now reads.....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa,
> 
> 
> 
> R.D.
> 
> 
> 
> Mani.
> 
> 
> 
> TN
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa never gives much of an explanation as to why.  My suspicion is that she doesn't even read the posts, doesn't have to because Mafia knows who is who.  She accused me of coming after her when in reality I had been defending her, which clearly says to me she hasn't been reading the posts.  A smart Townie reads the posts to make sure they don't miss anything....Luissa, not so much, so flags have been going up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. not really suspicious, but because you are not suspicious, I'm beginning to get suspicious....does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani, you haven't been saying much.  You offer some helpful comments but have never come under fire, which makes me suspicious of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN, I really can't read you very well.  You've been quiet and haven't really come after anyone, which is highly suspect.  Most of us Townies have stuck our necks out for someone, whether they turned out to be Town or Mafia.  The fact that you have remained neutral seems scummy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra, I wasn't really suspicious of you, thinking you are Town, but that alone is not enough.  You've played Mafia before, so you may just be exercising much care not to trip yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle, for the longest time I was suspicious of you, but since nobody else has made the claim of being doctor, I relaxed my feelings.  However, I don't understand why Mafia hasn't done you in...hmmmm since you claimed to be Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou, even though you annoy me with your posters and antics, I still don't get vibes that you are Mafia...you act like Mafia, but your voting pattern is helping to keep you off the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attacked me from the start, before I had a chance to do much of anything and now you are pissed I am onto why you spend most of your time causing drama and attacking others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....but go look at my posts again, I was actually defending you when Wolfsister or someone else was saying you were Scum and not posting and not helping.  How you could misinterpret that is beyond me, unless you didn't read the posts.   I re-posted them for you once, if you are not able to understand that, then you are either Scum or, you don't care.
Click to expand...



Oh! Sorry, from almost the start of the game. 
And I don't care for your comments towards me. Vote for me. I don't care if you do that, I do care about your rude comments today. 
This game was suppose to be fun. You have kind of ruined that for me. So go right ahead and vote me out of the game. 

I have my vote in, I am not changing it. So as of right now I am done with this round. I won't argue all day and all night on how much I care about a game I just started playing and knew a little about.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex, this is my first time playing of course I am not going to be the Jordan of mafia games my first time out... Of course that is what you expected.
> And you haven't defended me one bit. All you have done is attack.
> Another reason I have suspected you for awhile. Anytime someone votes for you, you become dramatic, just like Rosie.
> My vote still stands, either way.
> If you have a problem with that, too bad. Get over it, it's a game.



Maybe that is something you need to remember, getting all emotional over being called Dummy....."Lying, cheating scum" is a lot worse, so I guess we need to refrain from calling you that even though you are sounding more and more like it.

When everyone was voting for you, I didn't.....when Wolfsister claimed you weren't helping much I told her she wasn't either, so go ahead and quote one of my posts where I was attacking you.  The first time I came after you was when you lied about this very same thing....saying that I attacked you when you first entered the game and that is a flat-out lie.  Either quote me or shut up.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> mani, who else are you suspicious of?





Shaitra said:


> One thing that has been bothering me is Manifold's play on the previous day.  We are getting close to deadline and he changes his vote to the person who still needed 2 votes to be lynched (Wolf) instead of lynching the other person (Aye).  After he does that he THEN asks others why they think Aye is more suspect that Wolf.
> 
> As Mertex has already mentioned today, Manifold has been very quiet and flying under the radar.  Sure he's thrown out some posts that looked helpful to finding scum, but I wonder if we look at them now we will see they really weren't helpful at all.
> 
> I also don't think he ever gave a reason why he thought Wolf was more scummy than Aye.  That could mean that Aye is his partner.  I have some investigating to do.



I have my doubts about them both, one or the other maybe but not both of them.    

Luissa playing dumb is gettin old too.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You attacked me from the start, before I had a chance to do much of anything and now you are pissed I am onto why you spend most of your time causing drama and attacking others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....but go look at my posts again, I was actually defending you when Wolfsister or someone else was saying you were Scum and not posting and not helping.  How you could misinterpret that is beyond me, unless you didn't read the posts.   I re-posted them for you once, if you are not able to understand that, then you are either Scum or, you don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Sorry, from almost the start of the game.
> And I don't care for your comments towards me. Vote for me. I don't care if you do that, I do care about your rude comments today.
> This game was suppose to be fun. You have kind of ruined that for me. So go right ahead and vote me out of the game.
> 
> I have my vote in, I am not changing it. So as of right now I am done with this round. I won't argue all day and all night on how much I care about a game I just started playing and knew a little about.
Click to expand...



Oh gawd.....another melodramatic diva.  I don't care if you vote for me, but don't lie and say that it is because you think I'm Scum.....it is because you are Scum and you know that I am a Townie.  Your non-participation was at first thought of just because you were on a phone and didn't have that much time....but you are all over the board and apparently don't have a problem.....you just don't want to waste your time reading posts and  trying to figure out who is town because you already know that, don't you.

*VOTE:Luissa*


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....but go look at my posts again, I was actually defending you when Wolfsister or someone else was saying you were Scum and not posting and not helping.  How you could misinterpret that is beyond me, unless you didn't read the posts.   I re-posted them for you once, if you are not able to understand that, then you are either Scum or, you don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Sorry, from almost the start of the game.
> 
> And I don't care for your comments towards me. Vote for me. I don't care if you do that, I do care about your rude comments today.
> 
> This game was suppose to be fun. You have kind of ruined that for me. So go right ahead and vote me out of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my vote in, I am not changing it. So as of right now I am done with this round. I won't argue all day and all night on how much I care about a game I just started playing and knew a little about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd.....another melodramatic diva.  I don't care if you vote for me, but don't lie and say that it is because you think I'm Scum.....it is because you are Scum and you know that I am a Townie.  Your non-participation was at first thought of just because you were on a phone and didn't have that much time....but you are all over the board and apparently don't have a problem.....you just don't want to waste your time reading posts and  trying to figure out who is town because you already know that, don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE:Luissa*
Click to expand...



You are calling me melodramatic diva? After you called me a dummy and said I didn't care/sucked at the game because I voted for you?  
Look in the mirror, honey. 
Vote for me, see who looks dumb if I am voted out.


----------



## Luissa

Like I said I am not going to play that game. I voted, let me know if I am voted out. Other than That I will check back in later to see how this round is going.


----------



## Wake

*Zone 1 rules apply here. Please keep it civil.

Vote Count incoming.*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.1​**&#8220;Yesterday I was clever, so I wanted to change the world. Today I am wise, so I am changing myself.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (4):* _Mebelle60&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, tn5421&#9794;, R.D.&#9792;_

*Luissa (2):* _Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
*Mertex (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_


*~* With 8 players, it takes 5 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/25/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are enacted.*

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
​


----------



## Luissa

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 5.1​*
> *&#8220;Yesterday I was clever, so I wanted to change the world. Today I am wise, so I am changing myself.&#8221;*​
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Voting (5):* _Luissa&#9792;, Mebelle60&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, tn5421&#9794;, R.D.&#9792;_
> 
> 
> 
> *Luissa (2):* _Shaitra, Mertex_
> 
> *Mertex (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~* With 8 players, it takes 5 to lynch!
> 
> *~* *Deadline expires 6/25/14, @ 4pm central.*
> 
> *~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are enacted.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Road So Far...​*
> *
> 
> Town Cop ~
> 
> Town Doctor ~
> 
> Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
> 
> Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
> 
> Vanilla Townie ~
> 
> Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
> 
> Vanilla Townie ~
> 
> Vanilla Townie ~
> 
> Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
> 
> Vanilla Townie ~
> 
> Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
> 
> Mafia Godfather ~
> 
> Mafia Roleblocker ~
> 
> Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
> 
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
> 
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
> 
> 4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
> 
> 
> ​




I also voted for Mertex.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## R.D.

*vote:Luissa*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> One thing that has been bothering me is Manifold's play on the previous day.  We are getting close to deadline and he changes his vote to the person who still needed 2 votes to be lynched (Wolf) instead of lynching the other person (Aye).  After he does that he THEN asks others why they think Aye is more suspect that Wolf.
> 
> As Mertex has already mentioned today, Manifold has been very quiet and flying under the radar.  Sure he's thrown out some posts that looked helpful to finding scum, but I wonder if we look at them now we will see they really weren't helpful at all.
> 
> I also don't think he ever gave a reason why he thought Wolf was more scummy than Aye.  That could mean that Aye is his partner.  I have some investigating to do.



Investigate all you want. 

You'll find I'm a townie.


----------



## Luissa

I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Luissa said:


> I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.



But if you are town, we need you to help us.


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> Damn, I thought for sure it would be easier to figure out....now I'm at a total loss....





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Let's get this party started!
> 
> *VOTE: Mertex*
> 
> There are 3 players that haven't voted for scum. All 3 can't be a coincidence. Of those 3, Mertex has been the most suspicious to me throughout the game. In line after her would be RD. Luissa has come across as town.



Suspicious.



Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.  The Bodyguard, SB believed Mebelle and probably protected her and is dead.
> 
> Gee, who a saw _that_ coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could she have voted if she was pink?
> 
> Was it a straight Mod kill?
> 
> There was no announcement on whether she was going to be replaced or not.
> 
> Even.Though.I.Asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, she was pinked before the night came, so she couldn't have submitted the name of who she wanted to protect.
Click to expand...


Most mods will let you submit actions before night happens.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> Who are you suspicious of at this point?



I haven't done my own reads list yet today, so here we go.

~Town~
MeBelle
Shaitra
Mani
Aye
~~~Line of Lynchability~~~
R.D.
Luissa
Mertex
~Scum~

*Vote: Mertex*

It would not honestly surprise me to learn that Mertex and Luissa were scum bussing each other


----------



## R.D.

What's everyone's job again?

I'm the slow witted florist...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> What's everyone's job again?
> 
> I'm the slow witted florist...



Town Janitor.

I love flowers, so I'll be happy to clean those up!


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Sorry, from almost the start of the game.
> 
> And I don't care for your comments towards me. Vote for me. I don't care if you do that, I do care about your rude comments today.
> 
> This game was suppose to be fun. You have kind of ruined that for me. So go right ahead and vote me out of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my vote in, I am not changing it. So as of right now I am done with this round. I won't argue all day and all night on how much I care about a game I just started playing and knew a little about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd.....another melodramatic diva.  I don't care if you vote for me, but don't lie and say that it is because you think I'm Scum.....it is because you are Scum and you know that I am a Townie.  Your non-participation was at first thought of just because you were on a phone and didn't have that much time....but you are all over the board and apparently don't have a problem.....you just don't want to waste your time reading posts and  trying to figure out who is town because you already know that, don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE:Luissa*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are calling me melodramatic diva? After you called me a dummy and said I didn't care/sucked at the game because I voted for you?
> Look in the mirror, honey.
> Vote for me, see who looks dumb if I am voted out.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, vote for me and see how much past "dummy" you are going to appear.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.



I'm not the one whining and crying because someone called me "dummy".....

Time for you to put your big girl panties on, Luissa, if you want to play.....of course, it may all be part of your Mafia cover-up....


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are town, we need you to help us.
Click to expand...



Luissa is the classic.....she doesn't care about Town....only cares about herself....


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining and crying because someone called me "dummy".....
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to put your big girl panties on, Luissa, if you want to play.....of course, it may all be part of your Mafia cover-up....
Click to expand...



Like I said, look in the mirror.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are town, we need you to help us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa is the classic.....she doesn't care about Town....only cares about herself....
Click to expand...



I don't care about the town because I didn't know how to play the game the moment I started? And that last week I had personal stuff that was more important? 
I think someone needs to grow up a little.


----------



## Luissa

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are town, we need you to help us.
Click to expand...



If I am voted out because of Mertex's dramatics, then you will know she is scum. Then you can vote her out.


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> What's everyone's job again?
> 
> I'm the slow witted florist...




Lawyer


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> What's everyone's job again?
> 
> I'm the slow witted florist...



town nurse


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are town, we need you to help us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I am voted out because of Mertex's dramatics, then you will know she is scum. Then you can vote her out.
Click to expand...



If you're voted out is because of your own drama/llama.....you really haven't done much to help us Townies, so either you are Mafia or just a whole lot of baggage bringing Town down.

Part of the game is participating in discussion as to why we think someone is Mafia....all you have done from the start is vote for someone and can't even give a reason as to why.  It's time for you to shape up or ship out.....


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of hoping I get voted out. That way, I know Mertex will probably be next. She seems too touchy, like Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are town, we need you to help us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I am voted out because of Mertex's dramatics, then you will know she is scum. Then you can vote her out.
Click to expand...


That's quite a few assumptions you're making there counselor


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are town, we need you to help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am voted out because of Mertex's dramatics, then you will know she is scum. Then you can vote her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're voted out is because of your own drama/llama.....you really haven't done much to help us Townies, so either you are Mafia or just a whole lot of baggage bringing Town down.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the game is participating in discussion as to why we think someone is Mafia....all you have done from the start is vote for someone and can't even give a reason as to why.  It's time for you to shape up or ship out.....
Click to expand...



You created all this yourself, honey. 
And I am not going to go into the fact I had real life stuff going on yet again. Now if you want to keep acting like a child, so be it.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> Mebelle outing herself, then two nights having the mafia go after other players just does not sit well with me.  Both PR roles but not her, hmmmmm
> 
> Aye and SB bought it, and later Mani.  All innocents,  but she still has offered no proof imo.



I asked for body guard protection and for the cop to come forward with what they had or had not found.

Now that we know Bones was the bodyguard, perhaps she DID help me.


----------



## MeBelle

tn5421 said:


> Suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, *she was pinked *before the night came, so she couldn't have submitted the name of who she wanted to protect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most mods will let you submit actions before night happens.
Click to expand...


Not if you're* banned!* That's what pink means.


----------



## MeBelle

*Vote: Mertex*

I'm tired of drama.


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle outing herself, then two nights having the mafia go after other players just does not sit well with me.  Both PR roles but not her, hmmmmm
> 
> Aye and SB bought it, and later Mani.  All innocents,  but she still has offered no proof imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for body guard protection and for the cop to come forward with what they had or had not found.
> 
> Now that we know Bones was the bodyguard, perhaps she DID help me.
Click to expand...


Not if you're *banned*! That's what pink means.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle outing herself, then two nights having the mafia go after other players just does not sit well with me.  Both PR roles but not her, hmmmmm
> 
> Aye and SB bought it, and later Mani.  All innocents,  but she still has offered no proof imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for body guard protection and for the cop to come forward with what they had or had not found.
> 
> Now that we know Bones was the bodyguard, perhaps she DID help me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you're *banned*! That's what pink means.
Click to expand...


I got it the first time!


----------



## tn5421

[MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]

I used Google Spreadsheet.  It's simpler and easier to share.


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> This is my first time playing.
> I have a life. And more people should have voted for Mertex.
> And I did change my vote, Bones wasn't scum and neither was Wolf. *Wouldn't that say I probably have no clue who scum was?* It doesn't take rocket science to get that point. Lol



If you are Scum, you wouldn't be voting for Scum... even though Scum knows who else is Scum....so voting for Townies doesn't make you look innocent....Duh!


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I thought for sure it would be easier to figure out....now I'm at a total loss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this party started!
> 
> *VOTE: Mertex*
> 
> There are 3 players that haven't voted for scum. All 3 can't be a coincidence. Of those 3, Mertex has been the most suspicious to me throughout the game. In line after her would be RD. Luissa has come across as town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she was pinked before the night came, so she couldn't have submitted the name of who she wanted to protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most mods will let you submit actions before night happens.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> Who are you suspicious of at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't done my own reads list yet today, so here we go.
> 
> ~Town~
> MeBelle
> Shaitra
> Mani
> Aye
> ~~~Line of Lynchability~~~
> R.D.
> Luissa
> Mertex
> ~Scum~
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> It would not honestly surprise me to learn that Mertex and Luissa were scum bussing each other
Click to expand...


That's rich.....I thought you were an experienced player.


----------



## Mertex

I offered myself off twice and you all didn't vote me out.  So now, all of a sudden I'm Mafia just because Luissa, who thinks that by voting for Townies she proves she's not Scum....geez, what a bunch of dummies.

Go ahead and vote me out.  It's obvious some of you aren't even trying to figure out who is Town and who is Mafia.  

You just need one more vote.....so come on Mani, get it over with.


----------



## Shaitra

[MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION] - What are your reasons for voting for Mertex?


----------



## Shaitra

For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mertex, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we shied away from killing certain people because we were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?


----------



## Shaitra

Darn it, I meant BeBelle in post 2919.  Sorry Mertex.


----------



## Shaitra

Now I can't spell at all.    MeBelle


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mertex, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but *we* shied away from killing certain people because *we* were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?


----------



## R.D.

Bebelle 

The no edit is fun!


----------



## Shaitra

I can only say I hadn't had my first cup of coffee yet.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Darn it, I meant BeBelle in post 2919.  Sorry Mertex.



Ok.  I think maybe I was paranoid, now I get it and think maybe the second "we" was just a slip.

That would be me, the "Doc" Mebelle surviving two nights now is incredible.  The first night I could loosely understand.  Not twice


----------



## Mertex

Okay, now I'm totally confused.  Shaitra, would you repeat your post 2919 again and this time get the names right?

I'm not sure where you meant to say MeBelle and where you meant to say Mertex.  I know I went after MeBelle, but I'm sure not scum.

And R.D., are you saying that for sure MeBelle is not the Doc?  Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## R.D.

I'm taking the advice given and going at things backwards.  I suspect everyone 

Either  Luissa,Mertex,  tn, or Shaitra  are scum blocker/Godfather in that order of my suspicions 

---Luissa is defensive and accusatory, her posts are exactly what she claimes to be put off by and didnt vote for Rosie.
---  Mertex claims echo Wolfs, "kill me for town", but she also didnt vote Rosie
--- tn says very little, but dblack voted Rosie 
 ---  Shaitra offers insights that seem very helpful to town.  Voted Rosie, but late 

Mebelle, Aye or Mani are Godfather or innocent 

  ---I still see no reason to believe Mebelle is the Doc.  She didnt vote for Rosie and her "confusion" is questionable.
--- Aye keeps bragging about wanting to be investigated knowing full well if she is GF it will do no good. Very aggressive. But she did vote for Rosie
---  Mani is all over the place, with reasoned arguments that completely contradict himself.  Almost leading from behind.  But he also voted for Rosie 

There is no way the three of them are mafia.  For two of them to be so bold is not believable for me.  But for VT to be suckered in makes sense, again this goes back to my paranoia that Doc is not Mebelle. 

Luissa, Aye, tn and Mebelle just don't seem to be trying to figure things out.  Then again neither did SB


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> I'm taking the advice given and going at things backwards.  I suspect everyone
> 
> Either  Luissa,Mertex,  tn, or Shaitra  are scum blocker/Godfather in that order of my suspicions
> 
> ---Luissa is defensive and accusatory, her posts are exactly what she claimes to be put off by and didnt vote for Rosie.
> ---  Mertex claims echo Wolfs, "kill me for town", but she also didnt vote Rosie
> --- tn says very little, but dblack voted Rosie
> ---  Shaitra offers insights that seem very helpful to town.  Voted Rosie, but late
> 
> Mebelle, Aye or Mani are Godfather or innocent
> 
> ---I still see no reason to believe Mebelle is the Doc.  She didnt vote for Rosie and her "confusion" is questionable.
> --- Aye keeps bragging about wanting to be investigated knowing full well if she is GF it will do no good. Very aggressive. But she did vote for Rosie
> ---  Mani is all over the place, with reasoned arguments that completely contradict himself.  Almost leading from behind.  But he also voted for Rosie
> 
> There is no way the three of them are mafia.  For two of them to be so bold is not believable for me.  But for VT to be suckered in makes sense, again this goes back to my paranoia that Doc is not Mebelle.
> 
> Luissa, Aye, tn and Mebelle just don't seem to be trying to figure things out.  Then again neither did SB




The reason I didn't vote for Rosie is because from the very start, when I suspected that Avatar was Scum, SB, WS and Aye went after Rosie.  I happened to believe that Rosie was Town at that time.  After we lynched Avatar, SB, WS and Aye, immediately went after Rosie, further cementing my belief that they were working together and were Scum and wanted to get rid of Rosie, who I was sure was Town.  Sure, I was wrong, but it was early in the game and most of us were guessing.  There had been suggestions thrown out that SB, because she said something that suggested talking before game start, and also said "we," was Scum....so, yes, I didn't vote for Rosie *but neither did you *Luissa, MeBelle or Sameech.

It is obvious that some, Luissa, Aye, Tn and MeBelle are not really interested in trying to find out who is Scum, and probably the two of them (Scum) may be found within those 4...the other two are just not invested in the game enough to care and are just voting based on personal preference.


----------



## R.D.

No arguements.  I'm just trying to point things out. 

Not voting for Rosie is a weak indicator imo, but one that keeps coming up so I addressed it. I'm the knucklehead that thought she might have been betrayed.   I've messed up tons and with so few left who actually post  its even harder.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> I'm taking the advice given and going at things backwards.  I suspect everyone
> 
> Either  Luissa,Mertex,  tn, or Shaitra  are scum blocker/Godfather in that order of my suspicions
> 
> ---Luissa is defensive and accusatory, her posts are exactly what she claimes to be put off by and didnt vote for Rosie.
> ---  Mertex claims echo Wolfs, "kill me for town", but she also didnt vote Rosie
> --- tn says very little, but dblack voted Rosie
> ---  Shaitra offers insights that seem very helpful to town.  Voted Rosie, but late
> 
> Mebelle, Aye or Mani are Godfather or innocent
> 
> ---I still see no reason to believe Mebelle is the Doc.  She didnt vote for Rosie and her "confusion" is questionable.
> *--- Aye keeps bragging about wanting to be investigated knowing full well if she is GF it will do no good. Very aggressive. But she did vote for Rosie*
> ---  Mani is all over the place, with reasoned arguments that completely contradict himself.  Almost leading from behind.  But he also voted for Rosie
> 
> There is no way the three of them are mafia.  For two of them to be so bold is not believable for me.  But for VT to be suckered in makes sense, again this goes back to my paranoia that Doc is not Mebelle.
> 
> *Luissa, Aye, tn and Mebelle just don't seem to be trying to figure things out.*  Then again neither did SB



Where have I bragged about wanting to be investigated?

This is what was actually said, and my response to it:



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that has been bothering me is Manifold's play on the previous day.  We are getting close to deadline and he changes his vote to the person who still needed 2 votes to be lynched (Wolf) instead of lynching the other person (Aye).  After he does that he THEN asks others why they think Aye is more suspect that Wolf.
> 
> As Mertex has already mentioned today, Manifold has been very quiet and flying under the radar.  Sure he's thrown out some posts that looked helpful to finding scum, but I wonder if we look at them now we will see they really weren't helpful at all.
> 
> I also don't think he ever gave a reason why he thought Wolf was more scummy than Aye.  That could mean that Aye is his partner.  I have some investigating to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate all you want.
> 
> You'll find I'm a townie.
Click to expand...


Since when have I not tried to figure out who is scum? I've been posting since the beginning of this game, giving my thoughts on who is town and who isn't. How is that not trying to figure things out?


----------



## Shaitra

Shaitra said:


> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mertex, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we shied away from killing certain people because we were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?



For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mebelle, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we (Avatar and I) shied away from killing certain people because we (Avatar and I) were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?

I added the paranthesis to make the "we" more clear.  I am not stating that the scum are looking at things that way, but I know it is something Avatar and I thought about.  As scum, I also didn't want to kill off someone who had suspected me during the day either.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mertex, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we shied away from killing certain people because we were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mebelle, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we (Avatar and I) shied away from killing certain people because we (Avatar and I) were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?
Click to expand...



As scum you shied away from who _you_ were pushing?  Not who was pushing for you?

 That doesn't make sense to me. This sounds like you're  pointing the finger at me and Mertex.     If so you are 100% wrong about me, which makes me think you're wrong about Mertex too.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mertex, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we shied away from killing certain people because we were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mebelle, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we (Avatar and I) shied away from killing certain people because we (Avatar and I) were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?
> 
> I added the paranthesis to make the "we" more clear.  I am not stating that the scum are looking at things that way, but I know it is something Avatar and I thought about.  As scum, I also didn't want to kill off someone who had suspected me during the day either.
Click to expand...


That makes sense, but I don't really see anybody pushing her, at least not anymore. R.D. still harbors suspicions about MeBelle, but even she isn't pushing hard.

It's also possible that bones PM'd protection for MeBelle prior to her banning, and that's why MeBelle is still alive. She believed wholeheartedly that MeBelle is the doc so it's not like she'd have to give it a lot of thought.


----------



## Shaitra

We shied away from both situations.  If I'm scum and I'm trying to get Joe Blow lynched, but it doesn't happen, then Joe Blow gets killed that night, who's the first person you are going to look for?

Conversely, if Sally Sue is trying to get me lynched, but she is not successful, and then she gets killed that night, again who will you look at first?

And I am not blaming or pointing the finger at anyone.  I'm just trying to provide some insight to things that go through your mind when you are playing scum.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> We shied away from both situations.  If I'm scum and I'm trying to get Joe Blow lynched, but it doesn't happen, then Joe Blow gets killed that night, who's the first person you are going to look for?
> 
> Conversely, if Sally Sue is trying to get me lynched, but she is not successful, and then she gets killed that night, again who will you look at first?
> 
> And I am not blaming or pointing the finger at anyone.  I'm just trying to provide some insight to things that go through your mind when you are playing scum.



I can clearly not drink the wine that is in front of me.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mertex, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we shied away from killing certain people because we were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mebelle, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we (Avatar and I) shied away from killing certain people because we (Avatar and I) were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?
> 
> I added the paranthesis to make the "we" more clear.  I am not stating that the scum are looking at things that way, but I know it is something Avatar and I thought about.  As scum, I also didn't want to kill off someone who had suspected me during the day either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense, but I don't really see anybody pushing her, at least not anymore. R.D. still harbors suspicions about MeBelle, but even she isn't pushing hard.
> 
> It's also possible that bones PM'd protection for MeBelle prior to her banning, and that's why MeBelle is still alive. She believed wholeheartedly that MeBelle is the doc so it's not like she'd have to give it a lot of thought.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if that makes sense.  I thought night actions were only supposed to happen at night.  So for bones to have PM'ed Wake during the day about who she wanted to protect, it should not have been a valid request.  Before I ask for a clarification from Wake, is this what you are stating Manifold?  That you think bones put in her night action before the day was through?


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering why scum haven't gone after Mebelle, maybe it's because it would make it obvious who they were.  I know I have limited experience playing scum, but we (Avatar and I) shied away from killing certain people because we (Avatar and I) were the ones that were pushing hard at them during the day.  So who's been pushing Mebelle lately?
> 
> I added the paranthesis to make the "we" more clear.  I am not stating that the scum are looking at things that way, but I know it is something Avatar and I thought about.  As scum, I also didn't want to kill off someone who had suspected me during the day either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense, but I don't really see anybody pushing her, at least not anymore. R.D. still harbors suspicions about MeBelle, but even she isn't pushing hard.
> 
> It's also possible that bones PM'd protection for MeBelle prior to her banning, and that's why MeBelle is still alive. She believed wholeheartedly that MeBelle is the doc so it's not like she'd have to give it a lot of thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if that makes sense.  I thought night actions were only supposed to happen at night.  So for bones to have PM'ed Wake during the day about who she wanted to protect, it should not have been a valid request.  Before I ask for a clarification from Wake, is this what you are stating Manifold?  That you think bones put in her night action before the day was through?
Click to expand...


I think it's possible. And it would make sense that she protected MeBelle if she did.

Bones ban was self-inflicted, so if it's acceptable gameplay, it wouldn't surprise me if she sent her move in before she fell on her sword.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense, but I don't really see anybody pushing her, at least not anymore. R.D. still harbors suspicions about MeBelle, but even she isn't pushing hard.
> 
> It's also possible that bones PM'd protection for MeBelle prior to her banning, and that's why MeBelle is still alive. She believed wholeheartedly that MeBelle is the doc so it's not like she'd have to give it a lot of thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if that makes sense.  I thought night actions were only supposed to happen at night.  So for bones to have PM'ed Wake during the day about who she wanted to protect, it should not have been a valid request.  Before I ask for a clarification from Wake, is this what you are stating Manifold?  That you think bones put in her night action before the day was through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's possible. And it would make sense that she protected MeBelle if she did.
> 
> Bones ban was self-inflicted, so if it's acceptable gameplay, it wouldn't surprise me if she sent her move in before she fell on her sword.
Click to expand...


We'll never know.  But if true Mebelle got a PR killed


----------



## Shaitra

I saw what Grandma posted in the discussion thread.  I can understand why she did what she did.  But I'm not sure I agree with someone submitting actions early because they know they are going to get banned.

I wondered about the way Bones death scene was written, especially when it was revealed that she was the body guard.  Why would 2 scum show up at her death?  Only one scum can carry out the night kill.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Unofficial Vote Count:

Not Voting: Manifold

Luissa: Shaitra, Mertex, RD, 

Mertex: me, Luissa, TN, MeBelle


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Unofficial Vote Count:
> 
> Not Voting: Manifold
> 
> Luissa: Shaitra, Mertex, RD,
> 
> Mertex: me, Luissa, TN, MeBelle



So it's on me then huh?

Here's how I see it now that Mertex has been sitting at L1 for a little while.

If I hammer her and she turns out to be mafia, then odds are good that her accomplice is Shaitra or R.D.

If I hammer her and she turns out to be town, that pretty much exonerates Shaitra & R.D. and casts suspicion on Aye, TN, Luissa, MeBelle and me. I know I'm town and I believe MeBelle is the doc, which will mean that both scum can be found within the threesome of Aye, TN & Luissa.

Doe anyone see it differently?


----------



## R.D.

Your call Mani


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mani, I know I'm town as well, but that doesn't mean anything to anyone but scum. I believe MeBelle is town, and TN comes across that way as well. He posted a chart that clearly defines the votes. Granted, that doesn't mean squat when it comes to who is who, but I don't see why anyone that is scum would do that. 

If Mertex is town, it does not exclude Shaitra and RD, or anyone else for that matter. Ya'll can lynch me next if she's town.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.2​**&#8220;Clever as the Devil and twice as pretty.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (1):* _manifold&#9794;_

*Mertex (4):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mebelle60&#9792;_
*Luissa (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_

*~* With 8 players, it takes 5 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/25/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.*
*~* Only one Scum performed the kill on SB.      [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
5.1​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], recount the votes. You have 2 for both, which ain't right. LOL

_Got it. - Wake_


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mani, I know I'm town as well, but that doesn't mean anything to anyone but scum. I believe MeBelle is town, and TN comes across that way as well. He posted a chart that clearly defines the votes. Granted, that doesn't mean squat when it comes to who is who, but I don't see why anyone that is scum would do that.
> 
> *If Mertex is town, it does not exclude Shaitra and RD, or anyone else for that matter. Ya'll can lynch me next if she's town.*



If Shaitra and/or R.D. were Scum and I'm sitting at L-1 ( they would know I'm Town), surely one of them would switch and have me lynched.

But Mani is right.....the four I mentioned (who are voting for me) one or two of them have got to be Scum.  I won't mind being killed if it cements that fact and Town is able to overtake Scum....but if we keep voting Townies off just because we don't like what they said, we're going to lose.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Can you post a list of the flavor roles you gave us all? I don't want to know who got what, just the roles.
(town janitor, town lawyer, etc)

Thank you!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Can you post a list of the flavor roles you gave us all? I don't want to know who got what, just the roles.
(town janitor, town lawyer, etc)

Thank you!

_That I can't, because that's part of the mystery. ;} - Wake_


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Something is wrong with the forum. I posted that once, not twice. It took several minutes for it to show up as well.


----------



## R.D.

Ok now, fess up.  Who's pretty?? 

Not me, I put the fug in fugly


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> *If Shaitra and/or R.D. were Scum and I'm sitting at L-1 ( they would know I'm Town), surely one of them would switch and have me lynched.*
> 
> But Mani is right.....the four I mentioned (who are voting for me) one or two of them have got to be Scum.  I won't mind being killed if it cements that fact and Town is able to overtake Scum....but if we keep voting Townies off just because we don't like what they said, we're going to lose.



But if either Shaitra or RD are scum and you are too, they won't switch just to leave one scum around. 1 against 7 would be bad odds for them. My guess is that one of them is the other scum.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mani, I know I'm town as well, but that doesn't mean anything to anyone but scum. I believe MeBelle is town, and TN comes across that way as well. He posted a chart that clearly defines the votes. Granted, that doesn't mean squat when it comes to who is who, but I don't see why anyone that is scum would do that.
> 
> If Mertex is town, it does not exclude Shaitra and RD, or anyone else for that matter. Ya'll can lynch me next if she's town.



You know, on the vote thing, I'm not so sure anymore if it is a good indicator when looking for scum.  I know in the beginning of this game, I was definitely thinking that way.  But now I'm not so sure.  So just because TN posted a vote chart doesn't necessarily mean he's not scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

that's true, shaitra. 

tn hasn't said much since joining in.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If Shaitra and/or R.D. were Scum and I'm sitting at L-1 ( they would know I'm Town), surely one of them would switch and have me lynched.*
> 
> But Mani is right.....the four I mentioned (who are voting for me) one or two of them have got to be Scum.  I won't mind being killed if it cements that fact and Town is able to overtake Scum....but if we keep voting Townies off just because we don't like what they said, we're going to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if either Shaitra or RD are scum and you are too, they won't switch just to leave one scum around. 1 against 7 would be bad odds for them. My guess is that one of them is the other scum.
Click to expand...


At this stage in the game, I think scum are not going to be the hammer vote.  They are getting too close to the end of the game.  Think about it.  They have managed to fool us all this long, just a little longer and they could win.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Yep; that's why I said they won't switch their vote.

That gives us 3 to look at right now, excluding Mertex.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm sitting here thinking about who could be scum and the only thing I know for sure is I'm town.  I'm pretty positive that MeBelle is town too.  I've suspected Mertex at times, but I'm pretty sure she is town too.

I don't know which way to go on Luissa or TN because neither of them post enough to get a feel for them.  

Manifold doesn't vote much, but he does seem to be generally helpful when he does.  But then, he tends to agree with me so maybe he's scum and just trying to stay on my good side.  

Aye and R.D. both have been helpful at times too.  But these two are the ones that most tickle my scum radar.


----------



## Shaitra

I also don't like the fact that Manifold could have ended day 4 and chose to vote such that we were in danger of having a no lynch situation.


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unofficial Vote Count:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Voting: Manifold
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa: Shaitra, Mertex, RD,
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex: me, Luissa, TN, MeBelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's on me then huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how I see it now that Mertex has been sitting at L1 for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> If I hammer her and she turns out to be mafia, then odds are good that her accomplice is Shaitra or R.D.
> 
> 
> 
> If I hammer her and she turns out to be town, that pretty much exonerates Shaitra & R.D. and casts suspicion on Aye, TN, Luissa, MeBelle and me. I know I'm town and I believe MeBelle is the doc, which will mean that both scum can be found within the threesome of Aye, TN & Luissa.
> 
> 
> 
> Doe anyone see it differently?
Click to expand...



RD didn't want to go with the group and vote for Wolfsister. I believe he thinks I am scum. I don't think TN is scum either, there is a point in saying he wouldn't have made the chart if he was scum. Mebelle is hard to read, she could have also been saved. I think Shaitra, Manifold, Aye, mertex is where Scum might lie. 
Mertex keeps claiming a few aren't actively playing, even though they are posting in the thread. And as she stated she didn't vote for Rosie. I think she is trying way too hard to convince others she is townie, and is way too defensive over people voting for her. 
I think there is a good chance Mani and/or Shiatra is scum.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If Shaitra and/or R.D. were Scum and I'm sitting at L-1 ( they would know I'm Town), surely one of them would switch and have me lynched.*
> 
> But Mani is right.....the four I mentioned (who are voting for me) one or two of them have got to be Scum.  I won't mind being killed if it cements that fact and Town is able to overtake Scum....but if we keep voting Townies off just because we don't like what they said, we're going to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if either Shaitra or RD are scum and you are too, they won't switch just to leave one scum around. 1 against 7 would be bad odds for them. My guess is that one of them is the other scum.
Click to expand...


Or both....cause I ain't one.


----------



## Luissa

Shaitra said:


> I'm sitting here thinking about who could be scum and the only thing I know for sure is I'm town.  I'm pretty positive that MeBelle is town too.  I've suspected Mertex at times, but I'm pretty sure she is town too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which way to go on Luissa or TN because neither of them post enough to get a feel for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Manifold doesn't vote much, but he does seem to be generally helpful when he does.  But then, he tends to agree with me so maybe he's scum and just trying to stay on my good side.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye and R.D. both have been helpful at times too.  But these two are the ones that most tickle my scum radar.




I am pretty sure I have been posting more than you have lately. Lol


----------



## Shaitra

Really, maybe posting all over the board, but not is this thread.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If Shaitra and/or R.D. were Scum and I'm sitting at L-1 ( they would know I'm Town), surely one of them would switch and have me lynched.*
> 
> But Mani is right.....the four I mentioned (who are voting for me) one or two of them have got to be Scum.  I won't mind being killed if it cements that fact and Town is able to overtake Scum....but if we keep voting Townies off just because we don't like what they said, we're going to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if either Shaitra or RD are scum and you are too, they won't switch just to leave one scum around. 1 against 7 would be bad odds for them. My guess is that one of them is the other scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this stage in the game, I think scum are not going to be the hammer vote.  They are getting too close to the end of the game.  Think about it.  They have managed to fool us all this long, just a little longer and they could win.
Click to expand...


I don't pretend to know what they'll do

If you and I are scum..why wouldn't one if us have already voted Mertex to avoid this?

If Mertex and I are scum...a hammer would have been just as plausible solution before this discussion.  We all expressed a no lynch is a desired outcome

If you and Mertex are scum...I'm really suck at this game


----------



## manifold

*Hammer warning*

If nobody changes their vote or convinces me otherwise, I'm going to hammer Mertex before I leave today.

That would give at least another hour, but definitely less than two.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> I don't pretend to know what they'll do
> 
> If you and I are scum..why wouldn't one if us have already voted Mertex to avoid this?
> 
> If Mertex and I are scum...a hammer would have been just as plausible solution before this discussion.  *We all expressed a no lynch is a desired outcome*
> 
> If you and Mertex are scum...I'm really suck at this game



Who wants a no lynch? I haven't agreed to one at this point.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> I'm sitting here thinking about who could be scum and the only thing I know for sure is I'm town.  I'm pretty positive that MeBelle is town too.  I've suspected Mertex at times, but I'm pretty sure she is town too.
> 
> I don't know which way to go on Luissa or TN because neither of them post enough to get a feel for them.
> 
> Manifold doesn't vote much, but he does seem to be generally helpful when he does.  But then, he tends to agree with me so maybe he's scum and just trying to stay on my good side.
> 
> Aye and R.D. both have been helpful at times too.  But these two are the ones that most tickle my scum radar.



I don't believe Aye is Scum.  She voted for Rosie beginning with Vote count 1.8 on Day 1 and never changed.  On Day 2, she voted for Rosie from count 2.1, and didn't change.  If she was Scum surely she wouldn't have sacrificed Rosie....that would be bad strategy.  If she turns out to be Scum and they win, I'll rethink my belief, but I just don't think Scum would do that.  So, you can rule her out.

Luissa came in after Vote Count 1.5 and didn't vote until Vote Count 1.8 when she voted for Avatar and never changed after that.  Didn't vote for Rosie, didn't contribute much.  Day 2, she didn't vote until the end, Vote Count 2.3 she and MeBelle were voting for me.  Day 3,  she didn't vote until the end, when she voted for Sameech.  Day 4, didn't vote till Vote Count 4.2 when she voted for SB and kept her vote on SB until Vote Count 4.11 when she switched to WS and kept that till WS was lynched.

tn came in on Day 4, after Vote count 4.4 and didn't vote until Vote Count 4.7 when he voted for ACSY and stayed with Aye until the end when WS was lynched.


MeBelle - On Day 1, Vote Count 1.1 she voted for Mani.  On Vote Count 1.5 she wasn't voting, and continued not voting until Vote Count 1.14 when she switched to Rosie, but on Vote Count 1.15 she came in and hammered Avatar.  On Day 2, She first voted on Vote Count 2.2, for me (Mertex), and didn't change to end, didn't vote for Rosie.  Day 3, she was not voting until Vote Count 3.4 when she voted for Sameech.  On Day 4 she didn't vote until Vote Count 4.9 when she voted for me (Mertex) and on Vote Count 4.11 switched to Luissa but on Vote Count 4.12 she switched to WS and stayed till the lynch.

Shaitra on Day 1 Vote Count 1.1 voted for Ropey.  On Vote Count 1.6 she switched to R.D. until Vote Count 1.13 when she switched to Rosie and stayed with Rosie till end.  On Day 2, she first voted on Vote Count 2.2 when she voted for MeBelle and on Vote Count 2.3 she hammered Rosie.  (Could be that Mafia knows when one is about to go and throws in a vote to deflect suspicion, so Shaitra isn't ruled out just because she voted for Rosie (at the very last).  However, that she stayed with Rosie on Day 1 when most of us were going after Avatar kinda gives her some lee-way.


After all that.....Luissa, MeBelle and tn seem to hold back and then vote for someone that doesn't have too many votes, whether Town or by now, known Scum.   Their holding back when they see Townies going after other Townies says scummy. That not voting for a long time does not sound like what Townies would do.

Those voting to lynch WS were: SB, Luissa, Aye, MeBelle, Mani and Shaitra.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pretend to know what they'll do
> 
> If you and I are scum..why wouldn't one if us have already voted Mertex to avoid this?
> 
> If Mertex and I are scum...a hammer would have been just as plausible solution before this discussion.  *We all expressed a no lynch is a desired outcome*
> 
> If you and Mertex are scum...I'm really suck at this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants a no lynch? I haven't agreed to one at this point.
Click to expand...


Oops...I skipped a word....an no lynch is NOT a desired outcome.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> *Hammer warning*
> 
> If nobody changes their vote or convinces me otherwise, I'm going to hammer Mertex before I leave today.
> 
> That would give at least another hour, but definitely less than two.




Coming within the next 30 minutes...


----------



## manifold

argggggggggg! f*ck it.

*Vote: Mertex*

Have a good weekend, hopefully it's 5 to 1 on Monday and not 4 to 2.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if either Shaitra or RD are scum and you are too, they won't switch just to leave one scum around. 1 against 7 would be bad odds for them. My guess is that one of them is the other scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage in the game, I think scum are not going to be the hammer vote.  They are getting too close to the end of the game.  Think about it.  They have managed to fool us all this long, just a little longer and they could win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't pretend to know what they'll do
> 
> If you and I are scum..why wouldn't one if us have already voted Mertex to avoid this?
> 
> If Mertex and I are scum...a hammer would have been just as plausible solution before this discussion.  We all expressed a no lynch is a desired outcome
> 
> If you and Mertex are scum...I'm really suck at this game
Click to expand...


Take heart, you don't really suck at this game.    I know I'm not scum so you have that much right.

The reason I don't think scum would hammer the other at this time is being so close to the end game.  Avatar and I talked about it going into the last day and he even told me to hammer him if I had to, to keep suspicion off of myself.  But I didn't, and that allowed us to win the game.  I know it's only a sample of one, but it's the only experience I have in the matter.


----------



## Shaitra

Anyone around for twilight discussion?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm here. At work, but popping in when I can.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here thinking about who could be scum and the only thing I know for sure is I'm town.  I'm pretty positive that MeBelle is town too.  I've suspected Mertex at times, but I'm pretty sure she is town too.
> 
> I don't know which way to go on Luissa or TN because neither of them post enough to get a feel for them.
> 
> Manifold doesn't vote much, but he does seem to be generally helpful when he does.  But then, he tends to agree with me so maybe he's scum and just trying to stay on my good side.
> 
> Aye and R.D. both have been helpful at times too.  But these two are the ones that most tickle my scum radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe Aye is Scum.  She voted for Rosie beginning with Vote count 1.8 on Day 1 and never changed.  On Day 2, she voted for Rosie from count 2.1, and didn't change.  If she was Scum surely she wouldn't have sacrificed Rosie....that would be bad strategy.  If she turns out to be Scum and they win, I'll rethink my belief, but I just don't think Scum would do that.  So, you can rule her out.
> 
> Luissa came in after Vote Count 1.5 and didn't vote until Vote Count 1.8 when she voted for Avatar and never changed after that.  Didn't vote for Rosie, didn't contribute much.  Day 2, she didn't vote until the end, Vote Count 2.3 she and MeBelle were voting for me.  Day 3,  she didn't vote until the end, when she voted for Sameech.  Day 4, didn't vote till Vote Count 4.2 when she voted for SB and kept her vote on SB until Vote Count 4.11 when she switched to WS and kept that till WS was lynched.
> 
> tn came in on Day 4, after Vote count 4.4 and didn't vote until Vote Count 4.7 when he voted for ACSY and stayed with Aye until the end when WS was lynched.
> 
> 
> MeBelle - On Day 1, Vote Count 1.1 she voted for Mani.  On Vote Count 1.5 she wasn't voting, and continued not voting until Vote Count 1.14 when she switched to Rosie, but on Vote Count 1.15 she came in and hammered Avatar.  On Day 2, She first voted on Vote Count 2.2, for me (Mertex), and didn't change to end, didn't vote for Rosie.  Day 3, she was not voting until Vote Count 3.4 when she voted for Sameech.  On Day 4 she didn't vote until Vote Count 4.9 when she voted for me (Mertex) and on Vote Count 4.11 switched to Luissa but on Vote Count 4.12 she switched to WS and stayed till the lynch.
> 
> Shaitra on Day 1 Vote Count 1.1 voted for Ropey.  On Vote Count 1.6 she switched to R.D. until Vote Count 1.13 when she switched to Rosie and stayed with Rosie till end.  On Day 2, she first voted on Vote Count 2.2 when she voted for MeBelle and on Vote Count 2.3 she hammered Rosie.  (Could be that Mafia knows when one is about to go and throws in a vote to deflect suspicion, so Shaitra isn't ruled out just because she voted for Rosie (at the very last).  However, that she stayed with Rosie on Day 1 when most of us were going after Avatar kinda gives her some lee-way.
> 
> 
> After all that.....Luissa, MeBelle and tn seem to hold back and then vote for someone that doesn't have too many votes, whether Town or by now, known Scum.   Their holding back when they see Townies going after other Townies says scummy. That not voting for a long time does not sound like what Townies would do.
> 
> *Those voting to lynch WS were: SB, Luissa, Aye, MeBelle, Mani and Shaitra*.
Click to expand...


The only reason I voted for WS was to avoid a no-lynch.  We had less than 20 minutes before the deadline.  Manifold could have voted for Aye and got a lynch but instead put us in a 5-5 tie.  That seems scummy to me, which I said earlier today.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm here. At work, but popping in when I can.



  Here's to the late at work girls!!


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Anyone around for twilight discussion?



Here..ohhh, we're drinking.   I like it


----------



## Shaitra

You know, the deadline for today wasn't until next Wednesday.  There really was no reason to put the lynch in today unless Wake moved up the deadline?


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone around for twilight discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here..ohhh, we're drinking.   I like it
Click to expand...


Yea, R.D.'s here to join us!


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 5.2​**Clever as the Devil and twice as pretty.*​
> 
> *Not Voting (1):* _manifold&#9794;_
> 
> *Mertex (4):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mebelle60&#9792;_
> *Luissa (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 8 players, it takes 5 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline expires 6/25/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.*
> *~* Only one Scum performed the kill on SB.      [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
> 
> *The Road So Far...​**
> Town Cop ~
> Town Doctor ~
> Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
> Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
> Vanilla Townie ~
> Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
> Vanilla Townie ~
> Vanilla Townie ~
> Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
> Vanilla Townie ~
> Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
> Mafia Godfather ~
> Mafia Roleblocker ~
> Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
> *
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
> 4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
> 5.1​



Hmm, the deadline isn't until next Wednesday.  Why was Manifold rushing the lynch?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I voted for Mertex because of her twisting things around several times. She was also hostile when posting, which isn't how she normally is outside of this game. If she isn't scum, I'll be very surprised.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I would like for the town cop to investigate RD or Shiatra, please.


----------



## R.D.

Bye Mertex.  Who did you fool?


----------



## Shaitra

Aye, I understand what you mean.  I'm actually very interested to see the flip because I've thought Mertex was scummy several times during the game as well.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I would like for the town cop to investigate RD or Shiatra, please.



I just want the town cop to investigate the roleblocker and come back tomorrow and let us know who to lynch so we can at least get one more scum.


----------



## Shaitra

We are down to 7.  Any thoughts on the remaining players?


----------



## Shaitra

OK girls, I'm heading home.  Talk at you all later!


----------



## R.D.

Kinda depends on who Mertex really was.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like for the town cop to investigate RD or Shiatra, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the town cop to investigate the roleblocker and come back tomorrow and let us know who to lynch so we can at least get one more scum.
Click to expand...


So you think Mertex is the Godmother?


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> OK girls, I'm heading home.  Talk at you all later!



Drive safe ...we're piling up ghosts with out body count.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Bye Mertex.  Who did you fool?



I guess everyone that voted for me....

Couldn't understand Mani's rush, we had until the 25th ......something for you all to ponder.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.3​**Majority wins, but majority is not necessarily right and sometimes majority is awfully wrong.*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*Mertex (5):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mebelle60&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
*Luissa (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_

*~* With 8 players, it takes 5 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/25/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.*

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
5.1 | 5.2​


----------



## Wake

*
"ARGH, NOOOOO!!!"

It's Mertex's turn to face the Wrath of Khan. Well, no, the angry mob.

"Get that cheeky woman! She MUST be the evil mastermind!," a Townie roared like an angry swamp eunuch. "You thought you could keep tricking us, didn't you, poppet?," a young woman said as they hog-tied Mertex for the gallows. "You just thought you were sooo clever, making us kill each other in our confusion." 

"No, seriously guyz, I ain't do nothing wrong! Why aren't you listening to me?!!! It's someone ELSE! SOMEONE ELSE...!!!"

Suddenly, Mertex clammed up like, well, an adorable clam.






Atop the gallows, Mertex awaited her fate with silent despair. The Hangmandeprived of his Turkey Tom with avocado spread for some time nowapproached the lever. Something was going to raise his blood sugar, and it had better damned well be killing.

*Pull*






*SNAP*

Mertex, Vanilla Townie, has perished. 










It is now Night 5.

Deadline expires 6/22/14, @ 5pm.

Please submit your night actions via PM.
*


----------



## Wake

*





...it was late, and MeBelle had been working over-time in the ICU. Not much else to do besides drink another cup of coffee, snarf on some hapless Doritos, and while away the countless hours doing the day's paperwork. Being a health-care professional isn't always exciting, and sometimes it can be both boring and stressful.

*Tap*

Some noise came from the hallway, and it caught MeBelle's attention. Was it just another annoying patient, or something evil hiding in the darkness? Better choices aside, our fair lady went to inspect the matter. 

A door in one of her patient's rooms was open, and nothing but the streetlights and the darkness could be seen. After walking through the doorway, she moved towards the patient to assess the status. As she drew nearer she noticed her patient wasn't there, but just a lump of rolled up towels. Suddenly, the lights flicked on and MeBelle spins around.






And with that, the murderous Scum lunged forward!!!






MeBelle, Town Doctor, has been moidered.






It is now Day 6.

With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!

Deadline expires 6/29/14, @5pm central.
*


----------



## tn5421

Aw snap.

Updated for day 5.


----------



## Shaitra

I an still suspicious of Luissa.  But who is her partner?

*Vote Luissa*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

It's storming here, so I'll make this quick.

There's someone we haven't given much attention to, that doesn't post much, but has made me wonder the past few days about his role.

*VOTE: Manifold*


----------



## Luissa

I agree with Aye 
Vote: Manifold   [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

_Got it. -Wake_


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 6.1​**If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.*​

*Not Voting (3):* _R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, manifold&#9794;_

*Manifold (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
*Luissa (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_

*~* With 6 players, it takes 4 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/29/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.*

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~ MeBelle60
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~ Mertex
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3​


----------



## tn5421

I think our best play is to no-lynch.

There are 6 players alive.  4 are town, 2 are scum.

If we mislynch, it is game over.  That is why this phase of the game is called "MyLo", or "Mislynch and Lose".  But why is it like that, you ask?

If a town member manages to get lynched today, the player count will drop to 3 town, 2 mafia.  The mafia will get their choice nightkill, and unless the kill is blocked (all of the roles that can do that are dead, i think), then Mafia automatically wins as there will be 2 mafia and 2 town left.

*Vote: No Lynch*


----------



## Shaitra

I wondered about Manifold but there are a few things in his favor.   One, he helped lead us away from lynching MeBelle.  He has contributed to figuring things out.  I'm pissed that he hammered Mertex so quickly because I think we could have used the time to continue figuring out who's scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

A no lynch to let scum win? No thank you! That sounds like something scum would say. I'll fight to the end for town.


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> A no lynch to let scum win? No thank you! That sounds like something scum would say. I'll fight to the end for town.



Wrong.  Today, you have 66% chance to hit town and 33% chance to hit scum.

Tomorrow, if you nolynch today, tomorrow you would have a 60% chance of hitting town and a 40% chance of hitting scum.

All I'm saying is, throwing away a good % chance to hit scum is pretty scummy.

2 mafia / 3 town is not a majority for the mafia.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> I wondered about Manifold but there are a few things in his favor.   One, he helped lead us away from lynching MeBelle.  He has contributed to figuring things out.  I'm pissed that he hammered Mertex so quickly because I think we could have used the time to continue figuring out who's scum.



I gave pretty good fair warning before I hammered Mertex, quite a few people were on and had the chance to unvote. But regardless, I really thought Mertex was scum so I didn't think it would matter. Oh well, call me the Wile E Coyote of mafia hunting I guess.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> It's storming here, so I'll make this quick.
> 
> There's someone we haven't given much attention to, that doesn't post much, but has made me wonder the past few days about his role.
> 
> *VOTE: Manifold*



Like when I could have hammered you but got Shaitra to switch her vote to Wolfsister instead? In hindsight not very helpful to town, but like I said, I'm proving to not be very good at this game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> A no lynch to let scum win? No thank you! That sounds like something scum would say. I'll fight to the end for town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Today, you have 66% chance to hit town and 33% chance to hit scum.
> 
> Tomorrow, if you nolynch today, tomorrow you would have a 60% chance of hitting town and a 40% chance of hitting scum.
> 
> All I'm saying is, throwing away a good % chance to hit scum is pretty scummy.
> 
> 2 mafia / 3 town is not a majority for the mafia.
Click to expand...


If you are scum, of course you'd want us to throw away our chance of taking one of you out. You'd rather we go down not trying, while I'd rather take a chance on getting one of you. 

I've suspected you for a while now. You took over for another player and have pretty much stayed in the background, not contributing much at all to the discussion. Of course, scum have no 'real' reason to keep up with the thread, since they know who each other are. I noticed you'd vote for someone without much of an explanation and leave the thread until it was time to vote again. Throwing up the vote charts was a good way to try and deflect attention away from yourself, but in a way, it also draws attention back to you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's storming here, so I'll make this quick.
> 
> There's someone we haven't given much attention to, that doesn't post much, but has made me wonder the past few days about his role.
> 
> *VOTE: Manifold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like when I could have hammered you but got Shaitra to switch her vote to Wolfsister instead? In hindsight not very helpful to town, but like I said, I'm proving to not be very good at this game.
Click to expand...


Yes, you could have hammered me. In the end, it wouldn't have mattered. My intention at that point was to take the heat off MeBelle and put it elsewhere, which I succeeded in doing. I believed her when she said she was the town doc. We (town) needed her around as long as we could keep her in. If that meant doing what I did to take the votes off her, then so be it.


----------



## manifold

Wake said:


> *Manifold (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_



OK folks, here is where it gets interesting. At least one of the names quoted above is scum. Since I know I'm town, that means I now also know definitively that at least one of the other two is scum, possibly but highly unlikely they both are. If they were both town, the two mafia players would have hammered me and won the game already.

Despite her coming after me right out of the gate, my gut still says townie for Aye. On the other hand, I've been suspicious of Luissa since day one.

*Vote: Luissa*


----------



## Shaitra

Manifold, you did give notice of your hammer, but unfortunately, I was out of the facility dealing with a vendor issue.  I didn't get back until 30 minutes after you dropped the hammer.  but since I wasn't voting for Mertex, it wouldn't have made a difference anyway.  But at least I could have tried to talk you out of it.


----------



## R.D.

Ok.   I never found the roleblocker, sorry town!  Last night I was blocked and the mafia finally came for the Doc.  They are smarter than I was.  For the record I tried my best to hint that Wolf and Mebelle were investigated and came up innocent.

I've also investigated Mani and Aye and have said on several occasions they came up innocent.  Meaning only they are not roleblockers.  

That leaves tn, Luissa and Shaitra as the roleblockers.   And all you could be the GF.

Based strictly on votes Luissa  never did vote Rosie and did vote both wolf and Mertex 

Rosie was betrayed by her team, but who?  Tn, mani and Aye all voted for her all for of their votes.  Shaitra announced she would hammer and then hammered 20 minutes later http://www.usmessageboard.com/9192229-post1369.html.   

Things for us town to work through and find out this vote or lose.   Tn is right, a wrong vote today mafia wins.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RD, based on what you've said, and me knowing for certain that I'm town, who are you most suspicious of right now?


----------



## Luissa

I don't believe Mani when he says he doesn't know how to play the game very well. He is way too calculating. Of course, I suck at this game. 
Where is RD?


----------



## Luissa

Never mind, there he is.


----------



## Luissa

Anyways, I can't be on much today. Someone called in and I am doing a job I haven't done in a few months. So I will be running around like a fool.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RD, based on what you've said, and me knowing for certain that I'm town, who are you most suspicious of right now?



Luissa and.....gulp....Shaita


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*UNVOTE* for now.

We need to think this through before throwing someone under. 

FOS: Mani


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

so tn, luissa, and shaitra are the 3 you haven't gotten a result on yet. 

2 could be scum, or just 1 could be the roleblocker.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *UNVOTE* for now.
> 
> We need to think this through before throwing someone under.
> 
> FOS: Mani



Yeah, both you and mani fighting hard for Mebelle and lynching Wolf still makes no sense to me.  Those votes cost town, so I'm still thinking things over. Either you were played or you were playing us. 

Tn, say something


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I believed MeBelle, so I went and did what I had to in getting votes off her. 

I'm thinking TN is the better vote, but I'll hold off for now.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I am just a townie this game.  I'm not the roleblocker nor am I the godfather.  I think it's been pretty evident that I've done everything I could to help find scum this game.

Based on what RD is saying, I think the scum team is Luissa and TN.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's storming here, so I'll make this quick.
> 
> There's someone we haven't given much attention to, that doesn't post much, but has made me wonder the past few days about his role.
> 
> *VOTE: Manifold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like when I could have hammered you but got Shaitra to switch her vote to Wolfsister instead? In hindsight not very helpful to town, but like I said, I'm proving to not be very good at this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you could have hammered me. In the end, it wouldn't have mattered. My intention at that point was to take the heat off MeBelle and put it elsewhere, which I succeeded in doing. I believed her when she said she was the town doc. We (town) needed her around as long as we could keep her in. If that meant doing what I did to take the votes off her, then so be it.
Click to expand...


No we didn't.   Why would you think that?  She was a known danger you all decided to protect...we lost SB to a  NK with those votes and both Wolf and Mertex to lynches.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 6.2​**Do not tempt Death.*​

*Not Voting (2):* _R.D.&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_

*Luissa (2):* _Shaitra&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
*Manifold (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_
*No Lynch (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_

*~* With 6 players, it takes 4 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/29/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.*



Spoiler: The Road So Far...



*
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~ MeBelle60
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~ Mertex
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3
6.1​


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Manifold (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK folks, here is where it gets interesting. At least one of the names quoted above is scum. Since I know I'm town, that means I now also know definitively that at least one of the other two is scum, possibly but highly unlikely they both are. If they were both town, the two mafia players would have hammered me and won the game already.
> 
> Despite her coming after me right out of the gate, my gut still says townie for Aye. On the other hand, I've been suspicious of Luissa since day one.
> 
> *Vote: Luissa*
Click to expand...


Interesting.    Aye asked the cop to investigate Shaitra and me.  Now she votes for you.  She removes her vote after your post, but still FOS

I was blocked, was that just a guess knowing both Shiata and I were town?


----------



## Luissa

I am the town lawyer, if you don't believe me, someone will for sure come forward and say they are actually the lawyer.


----------



## Luissa

This something I revealed a week ago and no one has come forward. 
Right now, I am going on Mani or TN.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm trying to give us all time to figure out who one of the scum is. I still strongly suspect Mani, but don't want us to jump too fast without considering others.

I believe you said you don't have results for tn, luissa, and shaitra yet, right? You also mentioned one of them must be the roleblocker. My best guess of those 3 would be tn for that role. He doesn't post much and doesn't seem interested in keeping up with the game. The most his posts have been about are the vote charts; anyone can post the vote counts by going off Wake's posts. No huge decision to make on those. The most he's posted about the game itself was this morning when Mani had 2 votes. TN put in a No Lynch for his vote at that point and has tried to convince the rest of us that that is the way to go at this point. What good is a no lynch at this point in the game? It will still give scum a free kill, as opposed to us having a chance to take one of them out. No matter how I've looked at it, town with a no lynch right now is letting 2 scum run free with them taking out one of us. Then it'll be 2 to 2. Am I missing something on that?


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> This something I revealed a week ago and no one has come forward.
> Right now, I am going on Mani or TN.



You mocking?  Kinda scummy, don't you think


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This something I revealed a week ago and no one has come forward.
> 
> Right now, I am going on Mani or TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mocking?  Kinda scummy, don't you think
Click to expand...



Mocking? No, I am trying not to die. If I die, that leaves two scum.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm trying to give us all time to figure out who one of the scum is. I still strongly suspect Mani, but don't want us to jump too fast without considering others.



If you're really town, which I suspect you are, then the most important thing you need to be asking yourself today is who do you think is more suspicious, manifold or Luissa, and vote for that person. If you're really town, then you have to know based on the 2 early votes for me that at least one of us is scum. If all three of us were town, then the two scum would have hammered me and won the game before you unvoted. The only real options are that I'm scum and Luissa is town, or I'm town and Luissa is scum. So go back and compare the two of us and go with your gut. I know that I've poured my heart and soul into trying to ferret out scum and Luissa has not. And not only that, she also appeared to take waaaaaay too much offense to Mertex' honest to goodness townie interrogation. Go back and read their exchange and ask yourself as a townie whether you would have (over)reacted like that?


----------



## Shaitra

Luissa said:


> This something I revealed a week ago and no one has come forward.
> Right now, I am going on Mani or TN.



The lawyer role is just your flavor role.  It doesn't have any significance like the town doctor or cop.  If you look back at the first page of the game, the different pm's spell out what each person can do.


----------



## Luissa

Shaitra said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This something I revealed a week ago and no one has come forward.
> 
> Right now, I am going on Mani or TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lawyer role is just your flavor role.  It doesn't have any significance like the town doctor or cop.  If you look back at the first page of the game, the different pm's spell out what each person can do.
Click to expand...



I never stated any different.


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This something I revealed a week ago and no one has come forward.
> 
> Right now, I am going on Mani or TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lawyer role is just your flavor role.  It doesn't have any significance like the town doctor or cop.  If you look back at the first page of the game, the different pm's spell out what each person can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never stated any different.
Click to expand...


Then what's your point?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Luissa, what did it say above the lawyer part?


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to give us all time to figure out who one of the scum is. I still strongly suspect Mani, but don't want us to jump too fast without considering others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're really town, which I suspect you are, then the most important thing you need to be asking yourself today is who do you think is more suspicious, manifold or Luissa, and vote for that person. If you're really town, then you have to know based on the 2 early votes for me that at least one of us is scum. If all three of us were town, then the two scum would have hammered me and won the game before you unvoted. The only real options are that I'm scum and Luissa is town, or I'm town and Luissa is scum. So go back and compare the two of us and go with your gut. I know that I've poured my heart and soul into trying to ferret out scum and Luissa has not. And not only that, she also appeared to take waaaaaay too much offense to Mertex' honest to goodness townie interrogation. Go back and read their exchange and ask yourself as a townie whether you would have (over)reacted like that?
Click to expand...



I took offense when she kept bringing up the week I couldn't post much. I stated quite a few times Something was going on, and she kept pushing the issue trying to cause drama... Which I am guessing you are trying to do now. 
And you have been involved less than I have been.  
If I was town why wouldn't I vote for Mertex? She seemed to be gunning for me, and I wanted to stay alive. Plus you were the final vote on that one. 
We all know you are good at playing games, yet you keep mentioning how bad you are?


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lawyer role is just your flavor role.  It doesn't have any significance like the town doctor or cop.  If you look back at the first page of the game, the different pm's spell out what each person can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never stated any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's your point?
Click to expand...



You can't be the town lawyer and scum.


----------



## Shaitra

Luissa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never stated any different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be the town lawyer and scum.
Click to expand...


Bullsh.... er, baloney!  Everyone got a flavor role.  I personally think lawyers are a very scummy role.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Luissa, what did your role say above the town lawyer part?


----------



## Luissa

Plus there is the fact Shaitra tried to claim I have been posting more other places on the board than her, yet the overwhelming majority of my posts in the last two weeks have been here. I think a few have taken advantage of the fact I couldn't post much in the beginning, I am new to the game, and I voted for two people who were after me that ended up being townie. If I was a sneaky as some are making me out to be wouldn't I be less obvious? 
Or could it be like a few others I voted for the wrong people?


----------



## R.D.

Luissa keeps playing dumb

FOS still  Luissa


----------



## manifold

Luissa said:


> If I was town why wouldn't I vote for Mertex?



You did vote for Mertex, and unless Aye is playing me like a fiddle, you're not town.



Luissa said:


> We all know you are good at playing games, yet you keep mentioning how bad you are?



If I were good at this game, I would've voted for you instead of Mertex and the town would be in much better shape right now.


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was town why wouldn't I vote for Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did vote for Mertex, and unless Aye is playing me like a fiddle, you're not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you are good at playing games, yet you keep mentioning how bad you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were good at this game, I would've voted for you instead of Mertex and the town would be in much better shape right now.
Click to expand...



I am guessing Aye is playing you like a fiddle then. Vote me out and there will only be three townies left.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Besides town lawyer, what other role were you given?

We all have 2 roles, so to speak.


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa keeps playing dumb
> 
> 
> 
> FOS still  Luissa




Probably because I am dumb when it comes to this game.... You know, because this is my first time playing. Lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Besides town lawyer, what other role were you given?
> 
> We all have 2 roles, so to speak.



BUMP!!!!!

 [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]


----------



## Luissa

I am off lunch now... We had our state and corporate audit in the last two weeks, and today the pharmacy showed up to do their audit. So I can't post probably most of the day... No it's not because I am scum.


----------



## Luissa

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides town lawyer, what other role were you given?
> 
> 
> 
> We all have 2 roles, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP!!!!!
> 
> 
> [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]
Click to expand...



I just tried to look, I deleted my inbox last week. All I remember I was a lawyer and a vanilla townie. I wasn't aware of another role.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was town why wouldn't I vote for Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did vote for Mertex, and unless Aye is playing me like a fiddle, you're not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you are good at playing games, yet you keep mentioning how bad you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were good at this game, I would've voted for you instead of Mertex and the town would be in much better shape right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing Aye is playing you like a fiddle then. Vote me out and there will only be three townies left.
Click to expand...


I'm not playing anyone. I have no reason to do that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

~~~~~~~
Making a note for myself and all the other townies:

As of 5:13am this morning, TN has yet to say anything else after his vote for the no lynch and trying to get us to go along with it. Seems to me he could care less as long as we don't vote for scum. 

How is everyone else seeing that?


----------



## Luissa

Maybe he is scum? maybe he is working?


----------



## Shaitra

I would like to see TN come and give his reads on people.  We are at a critical stage and need everyone to participate.


----------



## Shaitra

RD, I see you thanked TN for post 3000.  Does that mean you are in favor of a no lynch?


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> RD, I see you thanked TN for post 3000.  Does that mean you are in favor of a no lynch?


That post was further explanation of  post 2997 tn pointd out *If we mislynch, it is game over. That is why this phase of the game is called "MyLo", or "Mislynch and Lose". But why is it like that, you ask?* 

We get it wrong tonight, we lose. Mafia win conditionn _You win when the Town is eliminated and at least one Mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
_ So...  4T - 1T(bad lynch) = 3T.  One of those 3 dies in the NK = 2T and 2Mafia where 3 votes wins.

I think I got that right


----------



## R.D.

Oh, der, yes if we can't be sure I'm in favor of a no lynch to buy another day.

One will die in a NK, but we will be 3T to 2mafia and still have a chance.


----------



## Wake

*Scum wins if their numbers equal or exceed that of Town's.*


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Oh, der, yes if we can't be sure I'm in favor of a no lynch to buy another day.
> 
> One will die in a NK, but we will be 3T to 2mafia and still have a chance.



I do see what you are saying, but I think I'd rather go down swinging.


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ~~~~~~~
> Making a note for myself and all the other townies:
> 
> As of 5:13am this morning, TN has yet to say anything else after his vote for the no lynch and trying to get us to go along with it. Seems to me he could care less as long as we don't vote for scum.
> 
> How is everyone else seeing that?



I only log in twice a day, as far as im concerned all of the posts you're talking about appeared at once.


----------



## tn5421

It also gives our cop time to do work.


----------



## tn5421

My previous experience has taught me that taking control of towns is the absolute best way to get night-killed, so I'm more content to stay in the background and point things out occasionally.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to give us all time to figure out who one of the scum is. I still strongly suspect Mani, but don't want us to jump too fast without considering others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're really town, which I suspect you are, then the most important thing you need to be asking yourself today is who do you think is more suspicious, manifold or Luissa, and vote for that person. If you're really town, then you have to know based on the 2 early votes for me that at least one of us is scum. If all three of us were town, then the two scum would have hammered me and won the game before you unvoted. The only real options are that I'm scum and Luissa is town, or I'm town and Luissa is scum. So go back and compare the two of us and go with your gut. I know that I've poured my heart and soul into trying to ferret out scum and Luissa has not. And not only that, she also appeared to take waaaaaay too much offense to Mertex' honest to goodness townie interrogation. Go back and read their exchange and ask yourself as a townie whether you would have (over)reacted like that?
Click to expand...


I've been pondering this post since Mani put it up and I can't find any holes in his logic.  I'm happy with where my vote is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]

At this point in the game, if the cop is already known and has revealed all of his findings so far are innocent, where only 2 players have yet to be investigated, and one was you, what would you suggest town do at that point?


----------



## Wake

*I'll be offline between 8:15am and 7pm central time tomorrow due to a sudden change in work. With luck VCs will be added before and after that timeframe.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

what is a vc?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

oh duh, never mind. 

vote count lol


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> At this point in the game, if the cop is already known and has revealed all of his findings so far are innocent, where only 2 players have yet to be investigated, and one was you, what would you suggest town do at that point?



There is clearly only one answer here, and I don't like what you're trying to imply.


----------



## R.D.

tn5421 said:


> My previous experience has taught me that taking control of towns is the absolute best way to get night-killed, so I'm more content to stay in the background and point things out occasionally.



If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> At this point in the game, if the cop is already known and has revealed all of his findings so far are innocent, where only 2 players have yet to be investigated, and one was you, what would you suggest town do at that point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is clearly only one answer here, and I don't like what you're trying to imply.
Click to expand...


Your answer tells me you haven't kept up with the thread.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My previous experience has taught me that taking control of towns is the absolute best way to get night-killed, so I'm more content to stay in the background and point things out occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem
Click to expand...


Agreed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Vote: Tn5421*


----------



## manifold

Here is where I stand.

Confirmed townies: Me and R.D.
TBDs: Aye, Shaitra, TN, Luissa.

Earlier I explained the 2 vote dynamic at work which leads me to conclude that either Aye or Luissa has to mafia.

The same exact dynamic now exists between Luissa and Shaitra, based on Luissa still sitting there with 2 votes (Me and Shaitra).

What this tells me now is that either Luissa is scum or BOTH Shaitra and Aye are scum. And with only one other TBD left (TN), this also means that the scum team is either Shaitra/Aye or its Luissa/TN.

Im betting heavily on the second option.


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> Here is where I stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed townies: Me and R.D.
> 
> TBDs: Aye, Shaitra, TN, Luissa.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I explained the 2 vote dynamic at work which leads me to conclude that either Aye or Luissa has to mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> The same exact dynamic now exists between Luissa and Shaitra, based on Luissa still sitting there with 2 votes (Me and Shaitra).
> 
> 
> 
> What this tells me now is that either Luissa is scum or BOTH Shaitra and Aye are scum. And with only one other TBD left (TN), this also means that the scum team is either Shaitra/Aye or its Luissa/TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Im betting heavily on the second option.




You probably should never play Vegas. Lol


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.



This is way back from the Rosie votes. But she still plays dumb about her role. She made the same claim in post #1254 and continuously over the course of the game 

Here she claimes she's leaning Rosie http://www.usmessageboard.com/9182700-post1127.html but she never voted Rosie 

I'm still leaning strong Liussa.  She also never voted Aye 

Tn as db was hard on Rosie.  Even when needing to be replaced his vote was for Rosie and tn never changed it.


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is way back from the Rosie votes. But she still plays dumb about her role. She made the same claim in post #1254 and continuously over the course of the game
> 
> 
> 
> Here she claimes she's leaning Rosie http://www.usmessageboard.com/9182700-post1127.html but she never voted Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still leaning strong Liussa.  She also never voted Aye
> 
> 
> 
> Tn as db was hard on Rosie.  Even when needing to be replaced his vote was for Rosie and tn never changed it.
Click to expand...


Maybe because I am just learning the game? Lol 
I know it's weird concept. I wanted to win, but at this point I think I will get more of kick out of some of you being proven completely wrong. It sucks that town would lose but obviously scum have played a better game. They know I am townie, and I am guessing TN is scum because he never brings me up, and his partner is someone who does. It's a good game plan. Right now I don't think it is Manifold Anymore. My guess is someone who keeps bringing me up, I am an easy target. 
Aye has been suspicious, but not too much lately. Right now I am thinking TN with Shaitra or RD. 
Unvote Manifold [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## R.D.

Well, I goofed on db/tn vote for you..it was all db.

If nothing else, Luissa, you're a slow learner


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Well, I goofed on db/tn vote for you..it was all db.
> 
> If nothing else, Luissa, you're a slow learner



 I am right now. Lol
It would have been better if I was around in the beginning, but what can you do?


----------



## R.D.

I'm leaning towards an Aye/Luissa team

Here Aye seems to bend mafia goon Rosie's posts to her wishes ... http://www.usmessageboard.com/9242634-post1992.html. 
And here ... http://www.usmessageboard.com/9248903-post2055.html. Mertex was town, so was Wolf who she voted for regardless of her claiming to believe she was town 
And here... http://www.usmessageboard.com/9249285-post2059.html
Again using Rosie selectively  to claim Me and Mertex are scum.  



			
				Aye said:
			
		

> I honestly think lynching MeBelle is a mistake for town.


 Seems  not lynching her was a mistake for town. Almost taking advantage if Mebelles faulty play, pitting us against Mebelle and egging on Mebelle and SB to play hardball against us. For example ... http://www.usmessageboard.com/9252640-post2151.html and the following few posts.

Here Aye demands the cop come forward to somehow aid Mebelle ??? http://www.usmessageboard.com/9253421-post2182.html , again the following exchange is nonsense if she is town imo.

Lastly this post almost screamed mafia to me 





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> those that can't read between the lines in this game have made fools of themselves.



was the second time she made such a claim.  If she is mafia, she is right 

Just thinking out loud here Guys .  Thoughts?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm not mafia.

Go ahead and lynch me, and then you'll see.


----------



## Shaitra

Luissa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading. I didn't want to do too much until I saw what was going on. Last time I moved too quickly and people questioned my motives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is way back from the Rosie votes. But she still plays dumb about her role. She made the same claim in post #1254 and continuously over the course of the game
> 
> 
> 
> Here she claimes she's leaning Rosie http://www.usmessageboard.com/9182700-post1127.html but she never voted Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still leaning strong Liussa.  She also never voted Aye
> 
> 
> 
> Tn as db was hard on Rosie.  Even when needing to be replaced his vote was for Rosie and tn never changed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because I am just learning the game? Lol
> I know it's weird concept. I wanted to win, but at this point I think I will get more of kick out of some of you being proven completely wrong. It sucks that town would lose but obviously scum have played a better game. They know I am townie, and I am guessing TN is scum because he never brings me up, and his partner is someone who does. It's a good game plan. Right now I don't think it is Manifold Anymore. My guess is someone who keeps bringing me up, I am an easy target.
> Aye has been suspicious, but not too much lately. *Right now I am thinking TN with Shaitra or RD. *Unvote Manifold
Click to expand...


A few pages back RD told everyone she was the town cop.  No one has come forward to state differently so why do you still think RD might be scum?


----------



## Luissa

I think I am leaning towards a vote for Aye, a few other inconsistencies have made me wonder. Then there is TN. 

Of course, my theory about TN not coming after me while someone else does makes me wonder about Shaitra and Rd.


----------



## Luissa

Shaitra said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is way back from the Rosie votes. But she still plays dumb about her role. She made the same claim in post #1254 and continuously over the course of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she claimes she's leaning Rosie http://www.usmessageboard.com/9182700-post1127.html but she never voted Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still leaning strong Liussa.  She also never voted Aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tn as db was hard on Rosie.  Even when needing to be replaced his vote was for Rosie and tn never changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because I am just learning the game? Lol
> 
> I know it's weird concept. I wanted to win, but at this point I think I will get more of kick out of some of you being proven completely wrong. It sucks that town would lose but obviously scum have played a better game. They know I am townie, and I am guessing TN is scum because he never brings me up, and his partner is someone who does. It's a good game plan. Right now I don't think it is Manifold Anymore. My guess is someone who keeps bringing me up, I am an easy target.
> 
> Aye has been suspicious, but not too much lately. *Right now I am thinking TN with Shaitra or RD. *Unvote Manifold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pages back RD told everyone she was the town cop.  No one has come forward to state differently so why do you still think RD might be scum?
Click to expand...



I didn't see that post, and the last two pages two others talked like the identity was not known. Maybe that's why? Lol 

When you guys vote me out and if you are town, will you also admit to sucking at the game? Lol  It's like I am the only one who voted for Wolfsister and Mertex, two people who were actively gunning for me. News flash each of them needed more than one vote. How about the rest of you actually try to find out who is scum? 
I could throw in a few comments about how you suck at the game. Is that how you play and figure out who is scum?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Read posts 3053, 3054, 3057, and 3061. 

Then compare what I put in post 3057 as a question to TN, with this post RD made:



R.D. said:


> Ok.   I never found the roleblocker, sorry town!  Last night I was blocked and the mafia finally came for the Doc.  They are smarter than I was.  For the record I tried my best to hint that Wolf and Mebelle were investigated and came up innocent.
> 
> I've also investigated Mani and Aye and have said on several occasions they came up innocent.  Meaning only they are not roleblockers.
> 
> That leaves tn, Luissa and Shaitra as the roleblockers.   And all you could be the GF.
> 
> Based strictly on votes Luissa  never did vote Rosie and did vote both wolf and Mertex
> 
> Rosie was betrayed by her team, but who?  Tn, mani and Aye all voted for her all for of their votes.  Shaitra announced she would hammer and then hammered 20 minutes later http://www.usmessageboard.com/9192229-post1369.html.
> 
> Things for us town to work through and find out this vote or lose.   Tn is right, a wrong vote today mafia wins.



It's clear to me that TN is not keeping up with the thread. Had he been, he would have caught what I asked and corrected it according to what RD has claimed. I intentionally worded my question that way to see if it would have been caught by him.

If scum believe RD, then RD is as good as gone in the night kill. We won't our cop around to give us the results of the next investigation. Town needs to take out one of the scum in the lynch.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Word left out above:

We won't HAVE our cop around - last line.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Read posts 3053, 3054, 3057, and 3061.
> 
> Then compare what I put in post 3057 as a question to TN, with this post RD made:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.   I never found the roleblocker, sorry town!  Last night I was blocked and the mafia finally came for the Doc.  They are smarter than I was.  For the record I tried my best to hint that Wolf and Mebelle were investigated and came up innocent.
> 
> I've also investigated Mani and Aye and have said on several occasions they came up innocent.  Meaning only they are not roleblockers.
> 
> That leaves tn, Luissa and Shaitra as the roleblockers.   And all you could be the GF.
> 
> Based strictly on votes Luissa  never did vote Rosie and did vote both wolf and Mertex
> 
> Rosie was betrayed by her team, but who?  Tn, mani and Aye all voted for her all for of their votes.  Shaitra announced she would hammer and then hammered 20 minutes later http://www.usmessageboard.com/9192229-post1369.html.
> 
> Things for us town to work through and find out this vote or lose.   Tn is right, a wrong vote today mafia wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear to me that TN is not keeping up with the thread. Had he been, he would have caught what I asked and corrected it according to what RD has claimed. I intentionally worded my question that way to see if it would have been caught by him.
> 
> If scum believe RD, then RD is as good as gone in the night kill. We won't our cop around to give us the results of the next investigation. Town needs to take out one of the scum in the lynch.
Click to expand...


Scum already blocked me, thats why i came forward, to tell what I knew since there are so few choices left to shoot, it is getting close. They can either block me again and kill another town  or kill me, either way one of us dies.  Unless we get one of them first.


----------



## Shaitra

Luissa said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because I am just learning the game? Lol
> 
> I know it's weird concept. I wanted to win, but at this point I think I will get more of kick out of some of you being proven completely wrong. It sucks that town would lose but obviously scum have played a better game. They know I am townie, and I am guessing TN is scum because he never brings me up, and his partner is someone who does. It's a good game plan. Right now I don't think it is Manifold Anymore. My guess is someone who keeps bringing me up, I am an easy target.
> 
> Aye has been suspicious, but not too much lately. *Right now I am thinking TN with Shaitra or RD. *Unvote Manifold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pages back RD told everyone she was the town cop.  No one has come forward to state differently so why do you still think RD might be scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see that post, and the last two pages two others talked like the identity was not known. Maybe that's why? Lol
> 
> When you guys vote me out and if you are town, will you also admit to sucking at the game? Lol  It's like I am the only one who voted for Wolfsister and Mertex, two people who were actively gunning for me. News flash each of them needed more than one vote. How about the rest of you actually try to find out who is scum?
> *I could throw in a few comments about how you suck at the game.* Is that how you play and figure out who is scum?
Click to expand...


I don't know what you are talking about.  I play the game by asking questions and reading the responses.  Please link the post where I said the bolded comment.


----------



## Luissa

Shaitra said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few pages back RD told everyone she was the town cop.  No one has come forward to state differently so why do you still think RD might be scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see that post, and the last two pages two others talked like the identity was not known. Maybe that's why? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys vote me out and if you are town, will you also admit to sucking at the game? Lol  It's like I am the only one who voted for Wolfsister and Mertex, two people who were actively gunning for me. News flash each of them needed more than one vote. How about the rest of you actually try to find out who is scum?
> 
> *I could throw in a few comments about how you suck at the game.* Is that how you play and figure out who is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about.  I play the game by asking questions and reading the responses.  Please link the post where I said the bolded comment.
Click to expand...



It was a general comment.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 6.3​**&#8220;A mind needs a book like a sword needs a whetstone.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (2):* _R.D.&#9792;, Luissa&#9792;_

*Luissa (2):* _Shaitra&#9792;, manifold&#9794;_
*tn5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*No Lynch (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_

*~* With 6 players, it takes 4 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/29/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.*



Spoiler: The Road So Far...



*
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~ MeBelle60
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~ Mertex
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3
6.1 | 6.2​


----------



## Luissa

Vote: AyeCantseeyou  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## R.D.

I'm not buying into the no lynch scenario just for the sake of it 

*vote:Luissa*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 6.4​**No pressure.*​

*Not Voting (0):* _, _

*Luissa (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, R.D.&#9792;_
*tn5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*No Lynch (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1): Luissa&#9792;

~ With 6 players, it takes 4 to lynch! 
~ Deadline expires 6/29/14, @ 4pm central.
~ Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.



Spoiler: The Road So Far...




Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~ MeBelle60
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~ Mertex
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS




1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3
6.1 | 6.2 | 6.3​*


----------



## Luissa

I noticed Aye didn't vote for me, I think it works out perfectly for him. Then it looks like I am either scum with him, or he isn't against me. 
Then when he needs to, he will change his vote.


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: Luissa*


----------



## Shaitra

Since TN just hammered Luissa, I'm guessing TN is scum.


----------



## R.D.

did we just lose?


----------



## manifold

OK, that's interesting.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ya'll did NOT pay attention to what I put a few posts up! I have laid out where TN is scum. 

This page, POST 3077.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ya'll did NOT pay attention to what I put a few posts up! I have laid out where TN is scum.
> 
> This page, POST 3077.



I had him on my list and still do.

Until Wake says otherwise, I'm still clinging to the belief that Luissa is his partner and this was a desperate attempt to deflect suspicion.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I suspect TN more than Luissa right now.

Luissa is already hammered, so it's just all a waiting game for now.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I suspect TN more than Luissa right now.
> 
> Luissa is already hammered, so it's just all a waiting game for now.




Well of course. First he votes no lynch and then he delivers the hammer in the middle of the night, without warning or explanation. I think we can be fairly certain he is scum.

But if Luissa is a townie, that means Shaitra is one crafty beyatch.


----------



## Luissa

I will say this before my death scene gets written up..... I told ya so. 
Laters  
Good luck!


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect TN more than Luissa right now.
> 
> Luissa is already hammered, so it's just all a waiting game for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course. First he votes no lynch and then he delivers the hammer in the middle of the night, without warning or explanation. I think we can be fairly certain he is scum.
> 
> But if Luissa is a townie, that means Shaitra is one crafty beyatch.
Click to expand...


She sure might be scumtastitic!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I suspected TN for more than that, and way before he put the hammer on Luissa.


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> I will say this before my death scene gets written up..... I told ya so.
> Laters
> Good luck!



Yeah, well gee, thanks for all the help


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this before my death scene gets written up..... I told ya so.
> 
> Laters
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well gee, thanks for all the help
Click to expand...



I could say the same.  
You guys dug this grave, now I have to lie in it. Plus I suspected TN while the rest of you were focused on me.  
Now, I should stop posting before I get in trouble.


----------



## Shaitra

Come on Wake, tell us which way it all goes!


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> Come on Wake, tell us which way it all goes!



I second the motion. 

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect TN more than Luissa right now.
> 
> Luissa is already hammered, so it's just all a waiting game for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course. First he votes no lynch and then he delivers the hammer in the middle of the night, without warning or explanation. I think we can be fairly certain he is scum.
> 
> But if Luissa is a townie, that means Shaitra is one crafty beyatch.
Click to expand...


Not me, it's someone else if Luissa isn't scum.


----------



## dblack

[ame=http://youtu.be/WWBbEJXnOFk]Ben E King - Stand By Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RosieS

dblack said:


> Ben E King - Stand By Me - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc]Alanis Morissette - Ironic (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 6.5​**&#8220;Sometimes being right isn't enough.&#8221;*​

*Not Voting (0):* 

*Luissa (4):* _Shaitra&#9792;, manifold&#9794;, R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;_
*tn5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _Luissa&#9792;_

*~* With 6 players, it takes 4 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/29/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.*

*A majority vote has been reached!*



Spoiler: The Road So Far...



*
Town Cop ~
Town Doctor ~ MeBelle60
Town Jailkeeper ~ Grandma
Town Bodyguard ~ strollingbones
Vanilla Townie ~ Mertex
Vanilla Townie ~ Sameech
Vanilla Townie ~ Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie ~ Wolfsister77
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Vanilla Townie ~
Mafia Godfather ~
Mafia Roleblocker ~
Mafia Goon ~ RosieS
*



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5 | 4.6 | 4.7 | 4.8 | 4.9 | 4.10 | 4.11 | 4.12 | 4.13 | 4.14
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3
6.1 | 6.2 | 6.3 | 6.4​


----------



## Wake

*





"Kyaahhhh!!! Get the hell away from me ya fools!!," Luissa screamed in fear. The remaining Townies decided it was her time to die, and they were gonna strike at the heart of evil itself! "I have fists! I'll fight youHUWAGH!!!" The noose had been flung around her neck from behind as the angry guys and gals dragged her up to the gallows. 

"You're making a mistake, stop and listenNOOOO!!!"

*SNAP!*

The hangman didn't care much for this shit. He just wanted the noise to end. Can you blame him? 

Luissa, Vanilla Townie, HAS PERISHED!!!






"Uh oh," pipped Shaitra, Vanilla Townie.

She felt a gentle tap on her shoulder, and realized with silent terror that everything's gone... quiet. Slowly.... slowly... she turns around...






"NOOOOOOO!!!!!!"

*SHUNK!*, *CRACK!*, SHUNK-SHUNK-SPLAT!!*

tn5421 slowly rose from Shaitra's corpse, as manifold and R.D. looked on in fucking horror. 

"That's it, I'm getting my bitch ass out of here," manifold said in horror. "I'm getting too old for this scary s***!!" He and R.D. fled the room with tn5421 in hot pursuit!






Having lost that evil fucker somewhere down the street, manifold huffed and puffed as R.D. slowly shut and locked the door behind her... "I'm just so tired of this shit, R.D. People toying and killing us here and there, and for what damned reason? It's all just a stupid game for people scared out of their minds..." After catching his breath, he realized that creeping silence...

"What are you doing, R.D.?," as he turned to face her. 

"I'm going to kill you, you bastard," R.D. said slowly as she brandished a sharp knife.











...

"You're going to need a bigger knife," manifold said quietly...






Nothing could be heard but screaming as something monstrous was destroying something.

R.D., Town Cop, has died!






Rest in peace, Townies.

RosieSMafia Goon, tn5421Mafia Roleblocker, and manifoldMafia Godfather have WON!

Here you go guys:

Dead QT
Scum QT


Spoiler: Activity Report



Day 1: 
-Avatar4321, Vanilla Townie, is lynched.

Night 1:
-Grandma, Town Jailkeeper, jails RosieS
-R.D., Town Cop, investigates Wolfsister77
-strollingbones, Town Bodyguard, guards AyeCantSeeYou
-Mebelle60, Town Doctor, protects strollingbones

-RosieS, Mafia Goon, decides not to kill anyone
-dblack, Mafia Roleblocker, blocks strollingbones

Day 2:
-RosieS, Mafia Goon, is lynched.

Night 2:
-Grandma, Town Jailkeeper, jails Mertex
-R.D., Town Cop, investigates Mebelle60
-Strollingbones, Town Bodyguard, decides not to guard anyone.
-Mebedlle60, Town Doctor, protects strollingbones again

-dblack, Mafia Roleblocker, blocks strollingbones
-Manifold, Mafia Godfather, wanted to kill Sameech but attempts to kill Mertex instead at the last minute

Day 3:
- Sameech, Vanilla Townie, is lynched.

Night 3:
-Strollingbones, Town Bodyguard, protects MeBelle60
-Grandma, Town Jailkeeper, jails Mertex again
-R.D., Town Cop, investigates AyeCantSeeYou
-MeBelle, Town Doctor, protects strollingbones again..

-Dblack, Mafia Roleblocker, blocks Shaitra
-Manifold, Mafia Godfather, kills Grandma

Day 4:
-Wolfsister, Vanilla Townie, is lynched.

Night 4:

-Strollingbones is pinked at this time. No advance directive given to game mod.
-R.D., Town Cop, investigates manifold
-Mebelle, Town Doctor, protects no one (time elapsed)

-tn5421, Mafia Roleblocker, blocks MeBelle
-manifold, Mafia Godfather, attempts to kill strollingbones

Day 5:

-Mertex, Vanilla Townie, is lynched.

Night 5:

-R.D., Town Cop, investigates Luissa
-MeBelle, Town Doctor, protects manifold

-tn5421, Mafia Roleblocker, blocks R.D.
-Manifold, Mafia Godfather, kills MeBelle



This thread is now open for discussion!

Thanks for playing!
*


----------



## Avatar4321

Seriously guys? You couldn't figure out that it was mani and TN?


----------



## R.D.

I hate mani

Congrats!


----------



## manifold




----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Seriously guys? You couldn't figure out that it was mani and TN?



I thought it was you and Luissa


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm only thanking that post because I've thanked all the death scenes in the game. 

Good game scum.

And townies, don't worry, we will unify in death and haunt these SOB's until the next game when we can immediately vote for manifold. I've wanted to kick his ass for awhile now.


----------



## Avatar4321

You guys should have realized when Mani was saying how he hasnt been hit by the scum yet having two votes, that it's quite likely because he _is_ the scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously guys? You couldn't figure out that it was mani and TN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was you and Luissa
Click to expand...


I've been dead since day 1


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Why the hell didn't ya'll listen to me? Damn!!!! I even spelled out TN's part with post numbers and all.


----------



## Avatar4321

And seriously why didn't you come out come out yesterday R.D. You should have made it known you were the cop before you guys lynched mertex.


----------



## manifold

Having played this game from both sides it's pretty clear to me that the odds heavily favor scum.

Wake will tell us that equalizes with experience but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

mani messed around with the mebelle votes, instead of hammering Aye votes for me to lead us into a no-lynch, then hammers Mertex really super early. The votes on Luissa after TN hammered her should of shown that the 2 scum could be found there also. I trusted him until the mebelle situation but unfortunately couldn't do much about it because of all the town fighting. 

It's a learning experience. And despite all that, everyone played a really good game.


----------



## sameech

Well this is the first game I have played where the scum elected not to try to kill someone on the first night.  That was an odd choice.


----------



## manifold

sameech said:


> Well this is the first game I have played where the scum elected not to try to kill someone on the first night.  That was an odd choice.



you misspelled retarded.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Well this is the first game I have played where the scum elected not to try to kill someone on the first night.  That was an odd choice.



I found that extremely bizarre also.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And seriously why didn't you come out come out yesterday R.D. You should have made it known you were the cop before you guys lynched mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone *should of* claimed earlier than they did.
Click to expand...


should have


----------



## RosieS

Mani and dblack are both dead meat for tossing me casually under the Trailways bus.

I will have my revenge deaths. No doubt at all.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Ropey

^ 
[ame=http://youtu.be/wGGW4IezbC4]CANNED HEAT - LET'S WORK TOGETHER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold

RosieS said:


> Mani and dblack are both dead meat for tossing me casually under the Trailways bus.
> 
> I will have my revenge deaths. No doubt at all.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You didn't die in vain Rosie.

I guarantee dblack would've been investigated earlier if it wasn't for his hand in your lynching.


----------



## Avatar4321

You guys did well considering. I just wish i could have done more. Mani was on my radar after that weird vote for Luissa in round 1 when we were all considering me or Rosie. And then he conveniently started pushing toward the people who voted for me. Alittle two convenient.

Dblack/tn started on my radar when I pointed out that the scum can't hammer me so they must be voting for me and then he backed off. 

of course, the fact that Rosie told us all who were the scum before she was killed probably should have had us looking at them too


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> You guys did well considering. I just wish i could have done more.* Mani was on my radar after that weird vote for Luissa in round 1 when we were all considering me or Rosie.* And then he conveniently started pushing toward the people who voted for me. Alittle two convenient.



But that's exactly what I did on day 1 in game one.


----------



## RosieS

manifold said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mani and dblack are both dead meat for tossing me casually under the Trailways bus.
> 
> I will have my revenge deaths. No doubt at all.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't die in vain Rosie.
> 
> I guarantee dblack would've been investigated earlier if it wasn't for his hand in your lynching.
Click to expand...


Oh, don't worry. Your upcoming deaths will not be in vain, either.

Especially since you talk more in the Mafia QT than Avatar does in the whole game! Shutting you up will be doing the others a solid.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think the fact that scum won both games here means they are at an advantage until town becomes more experienced at the game.

I've looked at a couple games at the site and town can and does win. But they usually have 2 or 3 experienced players helping.

We'll get it sooner or later. Have faith fellow townies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And seriously why didn't you come out come out yesterday R.D. You should have made it known you were the cop before you guys lynched mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone *should of* claimed earlier than they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> should have
Click to expand...


Shut up!!


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously guys? You couldn't figure out that it was mani and TN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was you and Luissa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been dead since day 1
Click to expand...


Haha. I meant Aye

They played marvelously.  Tossed Rosie, the tn practically  bowed out and Mani let the infighting fester


----------



## manifold

I still say that if you[rosie] did what you said you were going to do and stayed away after you stormed off, you would have survived day 2. You already had Mertex, R.D. and sameech going to the mat for you, including defending your decision to storm away.


----------



## sameech

manifold said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is the first game I have played where the scum elected not to try to kill someone on the first night.  That was an odd choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you misspelled retarded.
Click to expand...


In this set up, it wasn't helpful to scum, but in a game with a tracker and a Godfather it could be beneficial to bypass night one until scum have better idea on who the PR's are to avoid the risk of the tracker following the goon to the night kill.  If the tracker gets no night action on the goon, it basically exonerates the goon later in the game if there is a reveal of what people did or know.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The smart move that scum made was voting for Rosie and keeping their votes there until she was lynched and then telling us all to go after non Rosie voters.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think the fact that scum won both games here means they are at an advantage until town becomes more experienced at the game.
> 
> I've looked at a couple games at the site and town can and does win. But they usually have 2 or 3 experienced players helping.
> 
> We'll get it sooner or later. Have faith fellow townies.



I suspect that being part of a winning town would be considerably more satisfying than a scum win.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> And seriously why didn't you come out come out yesterday R.D. You should have made it known you were the cop before you guys lynched mertex.



Why?   The way they toyed with Mebelle was awsome, plus I had  nothing.

Arm chair quarterbacks are always right


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> I still say that if you[rosie] did what you said you were going to do and stayed away after you stormed off, you would have survived day 2. You already had Mertex, R.D. and sameech going to the mat for you, including defending your decision to storm away.



Her decision to storm away was a huge red flag for me and I called her on it. Her saying she was a VT who needed saving didn't help her with me or Grandma. Then telling me if I don't turn away from her, I'm next, didn't help either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mani and dblack are both dead meat for tossing me casually under the Trailways bus.
> 
> I will have my revenge deaths. No doubt at all.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't die in vain Rosie.
> 
> I guarantee dblack would've been investigated earlier if it wasn't for his hand in your lynching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, don't worry. Your upcoming deaths will not be in vain, either.
> 
> Especially since you talk more in the Mafia QT than Avatar does in the whole game! Shutting you up will be doing the others a solid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Oh please, you saw the Dead QT, with Avi and I in there it was almost twice as long as the scum QT.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still say that if you[rosie] did what you said you were going to do and stayed away after you stormed off, you would have survived day 2. You already had Mertex, R.D. and sameech going to the mat for you, including defending your decision to storm away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her decision to storm away was a huge red flag for me and I called her on it. Her saying she was a VT who needed saving didn't help her with me or Grandma. Then telling me if I don't turn away from her, I'm next, didn't help either.
Click to expand...


But you had your vote in early right?


----------



## sameech

manifold said:


> I still say that if you[rosie] did what you said you were going to do and stayed away after you stormed off, you would have survived day 2. You already had Mertex, R.D. and sameech going to the mat for you, including defending your decision to storm away.



Not really.  I was secretly ready to lynch Rosie.  I just wanted to bide time to see if we could flush out another scum suspect.  you were back and forth on my suspect list for GF.  I really thought dblack was the town cop when I was in the game which was why I voted for them, so hats off to D.  I also thought Mertex was scum.

Also hats off to scum.  This set up was so heavily stacked against scum that I didn't think it was possible for them to win until Wake intervened mid-game to change the Doc-Bodyguard dynamic.


----------



## sameech

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the fact that scum won both games here means they are at an advantage until town becomes more experienced at the game.
> 
> I've looked at a couple games at the site and town can and does win. But they usually have 2 or 3 experienced players helping.
> 
> We'll get it sooner or later. Have faith fellow townies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that being part of a winning town would be considerably more satisfying than a scum win.
Click to expand...


See I always think the opposite, but then again, I have never been scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still say that if you[rosie] did what you said you were going to do and stayed away after you stormed off, you would have survived day 2. You already had Mertex, R.D. and sameech going to the mat for you, including defending your decision to storm away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her decision to storm away was a huge red flag for me and I called her on it. Her saying she was a VT who needed saving didn't help her with me or Grandma. Then telling me if I don't turn away from her, I'm next, didn't help either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you had your vote in early right?
Click to expand...


Yep, I was 3rd right after Bones and Aye to vote for her Day 2 but these actions only made me more sure not to switch to anyone else. I think she hurt herself with Grandma over the Ropey and Avatar talk of them being the cop and bodyguard. 

Still, she's a very good player and a lot of it is just luck.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still say that if you[rosie] did what you said you were going to do and stayed away after you stormed off, you would have survived day 2. You already had Mertex, R.D. and sameech going to the mat for you, including defending your decision to storm away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I was secretly ready to lynch Rosie.  I just wanted to bide time to see if we could flush out another scum suspect.  you were back and forth on my suspect list for GF.  I really thought dblack was the town cop when I was in the game which was why I voted for them, so hats off to D.  I also thought Mertex was scum.
> 
> Also hats off to scum.  This set up was so heavily stacked against scum that I didn't think it was possible for them to win until Wake intervened mid-game to change the Doc-Bodyguard dynamic.
Click to expand...


One thing I should of done was listened to your hint about giving more time so we could flush out her partners. I did take my vote off her like you asked but then got pissed about the cheating crap and put it back.

Not to bring that nastiness up again.


----------



## manifold

Wolfsister77 said:


> ...a lot of it is just luck.



The Jailkeeper hit was a potentially game changing stroke of dumb luck.

I got positively giddy when I read her role in the death scene.


----------



## dblack

RosieS said:


> Mani and dblack are both dead meat for tossing me casually under the Trailways bus.
> 
> I will have my revenge deaths. No doubt at all.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



But you sold it brilliantly!


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a lot of it is just luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jailkeeper hit was a potentially game changing stroke of dumb luck.
> 
> I got positively giddy when I read her role in the death scene.
Click to expand...


Also, me and tn not getting investigated made a huge difference.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys did well considering. I just wish i could have done more.* Mani was on my radar after that weird vote for Luissa in round 1 when we were all considering me or Rosie.* And then he conveniently started pushing toward the people who voted for me. Alittle two convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's exactly what I did on day 1 in game one.
Click to expand...


Well, i really wasnt suspecting you in game 1 cause I was the bad guy


----------



## dblack

[MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] - you were on to me right out of the gate. What changed your mind?


----------



## manifold

So who did Grandma jail on the failed kill on night 2, me or Mertex?


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a lot of it is just luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jailkeeper hit was a potentially game changing stroke of dumb luck.
> 
> I got positively giddy when I read her role in the death scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, me and tn not getting investigated made a huge difference.
Click to expand...


Yep, both of those moves helped you guys a lot. When Grandma went down, I had a really bad feeling about that. 

And then RD was blocked the last night too, which didn't help.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> So who did Grandma jail on the failed kill on night 2, me or Mertex?



Mertex


----------



## dblack

Having played both sides now, I'd have to say town is much harder. Or at least contains a lot more ambiguity and guess work.


----------



## manifold

The moment I knew we likely had it was when R.D. came in with the Luissa/Aye team argument.

A vote for either would have ended it.


----------



## manifold

dblack said:


> Having played both sides now, I'd have to say town is much harder. Or at least contains a lot more ambiguity and guess work.



Not me.

The amount of mental energy I expended being duplicitous scum dwarfed what I put in being a bona fide scum hunting townie.


----------



## R.D.

Sorry


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who did Grandma jail on the failed kill on night 2, me or Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex
Click to expand...



That's what I was guessing.


----------



## dblack

So did the no-kill on the first night sew any confusion, i.e. give us any strategic edge? Or what it so much wasted novelty?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think it's harder as town but I've only played that one game so who knows? Wake is going to change it from 14 town and 4 scum to 15 town and 3 scum. Hopefully, that will help some.


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> So did the no-kill on the first night sew any confusion, i.e. give us any strategic edge? Or what it so much wasted novelty?



I never would of gone along with that. 

I think it kind of bolstered town a little bit IMO.


----------



## Wake

*One mistake made was, when giving every player a flavored role, I forgot to give each Town PR a different flavor.*


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> *One mistake made was, when giving every player a flavored role, I forgot to give each Town PR a different flavor.*



What do you mean?


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did the no-kill on the first night sew any confusion, i.e. give us any strategic edge? Or what it so much wasted novelty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would of gone along with that.
> 
> I think it kind of bolstered town a little bit IMO.
Click to expand...


I think so too, looking back. I do think the bussing was the right move, under the circumstances. (sorry Rosie) It definitely gave us cover late in the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *One mistake made was, when giving every player a flavored role, I forgot to give each Town PR a different flavor.*



Ok, We commented on that in the game when RD acted like she didn't get one and we asked about that. I though she might of been a PR then but didn't want to say out loud.


----------



## Luissa

I guess you guys should have spent more time finding out who is scum.  
Sorry, I had to. Lol 
When does the next game start?


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did the no-kill on the first night sew any confusion, i.e. give us any strategic edge? Or what it so much wasted novelty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would of gone along with that.
> 
> I think it kind of bolstered town a little bit IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so too, looking back. I do think the bussing was the right move, under the circumstances. (sorry Rosie) It definitely gave us cover late in the game.
Click to expand...


Oh, that clearly helped you guys a lot and was a really smart move no doubt. It definitely fooled me.


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One mistake made was, when giving every player a flavored role, I forgot to give each Town PR a different flavor.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...


 None of the PR got one.  That was one aspect we failed at, no other PR picked up on that when I made a big deal about it on day one. I assumed they would.  Town, as a whole,  simply did not work together


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was you and Luissa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dead since day 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha. I meant Aye
> 
> They played marvelously.  Tossed Rosie, the tn practically  bowed out and Mani let the infighting fester
Click to expand...


They did play well.

We knew it was either Aye or Mani who were the Godfather because of your investigations. And while we were definitely focused on mani, it became very apparent the last round that aye was not the godfather. Aye had either targeted, or been targeted by everyone else this last round. There is no way the scum would have been divided on the last kill.


----------



## Wake

dblack said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One mistake made was, when giving every player a flavored role, I forgot to give each Town PR a different flavor.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...


Everyone but the Town PRs received a flavored role (in this case, a profession). Manifold, the Mafia Godfather, was given the job of Secretary. Ropey, Vanilla Townie, Was Town Farmer. Strollingbones, Town Bodyguard, was, ah, Town Bodyguard. She and the other Town PRs were supposed to be given flavored roles as well. It was corrected relatively quickly.


----------



## RosieS

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did the no-kill on the first night sew any confusion, i.e. give us any strategic edge? Or what it so much wasted novelty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would of gone along with that.
> 
> I think it kind of bolstered town a little bit IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so too, looking back. I do think the bussing was the right move, under the circumstances. (sorry Rosie) It definitely gave us cover late in the game.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Two men Greyhounding the sole woman when women outnumber men in the game.

Brilliant long term play.

Not.

Let's get 'em, gals!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## dblack

RosieS said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never would of gone along with that.
> 
> I think it kind of bolstered town a little bit IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so too, looking back. I do think the bussing was the right move, under the circumstances. (sorry Rosie) It definitely gave us cover late in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Two men Greyhounding the sole woman when women outnumber men in the game.
> 
> Brilliant long term play.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Let's get 'em, gals!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Rabid hens, indeed!


----------



## tn5421

manifold said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the fact that scum won both games here means they are at an advantage until town becomes more experienced at the game.
> 
> I've looked at a couple games at the site and town can and does win. But they usually have 2 or 3 experienced players helping.
> 
> We'll get it sooner or later. Have faith fellow townies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that being part of a winning town would be considerably more satisfying than a scum win.
Click to expand...


The difference is like "Solving the Mystery" (town) and "Getting Rid of Everyone" (scum)


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so too, looking back. I do think the bussing was the right move, under the circumstances. (sorry Rosie) It definitely gave us cover late in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Two men Greyhounding the sole woman when women outnumber men in the game.
> 
> Brilliant long term play.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Let's get 'em, gals!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rabid hens, indeed!
Click to expand...


*Vote: dblack*


----------



## RosieS

dblack said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so too, looking back. I do think the bussing was the right move, under the circumstances. (sorry Rosie) It definitely gave us cover late in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Two men Greyhounding the sole woman when women outnumber men in the game.
> 
> Brilliant long term play.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Let's get 'em, gals!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rabid hens, indeed!
Click to expand...


See what I mean? This one NEEDS killing.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## tn5421

RosieS said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Two men Greyhounding the sole woman when women outnumber men in the game.
> 
> Brilliant long term play.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Let's get 'em, gals!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid hens, indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean? This one NEEDS killing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Regardless about how you feel about being thrown under the bus, _we won_.


----------



## Avatar4321

Not to mention the fact that Rosie implicated you guys before she was killed certainly helped keep suspicion off you.


----------



## Grandma

I have to say, Bones had the coolest death scene. If I'm ever murdered I want to go out like that!

Wake - can I have my pizza now?


----------



## Wake

*From my experience at MS.net, the usual male-to-female ratio is 12:1.*


----------



## Avatar4321

I think you need to get grandma her pizza. she's getting cranky


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] - you were on to me right out of the gate. What changed your mind?



Because you started asking about role claiming and the math and seemed satisfied that the math needed us to wait.  You clearly were following the game and not very active posting, which made me think you were probably the cop.  It just fit well with my pre-conceived notion of how cops tend to play.  Protects usually are more out there because they have to decide who to protect and chatter is their only source of info, but cops tens to stay on the DL because they can investigate whomever they want.  

I probably should stay with my first instincts though as a matter of policy as in about half the games I have played I have been all over scum out of the gate and then allowed myself to be lead off them.  Had one game where my first suspect list on Day 1 had every damn mafia member on it and got turned around on most of them by Day 3.


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> So did the no-kill on the first night sew any confusion, i.e. give us any strategic edge? Or what it so much wasted novelty?



It convinced me someone was cheating.  The probability of town blocking scum two nights in a row early in a game with so many players seemed so completely improbable that I felt there was no way there couldn't be any off thread coordinating going on.


----------



## dblack

sameech said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did the no-kill on the first night sew any confusion, i.e. give us any strategic edge? Or what it so much wasted novelty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It convinced me someone was cheating.  The probability of town blocking scum two nights in a row early in a game with so many players seemed so completely improbable that I felt there was no way there couldn't be any off thread coordinating going on.
Click to expand...


Hmmm... so maybe it worked after all...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

But all the townies didn't die yet.

I'm still alive!!!


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did the no-kill on the first night sew any confusion, i.e. give us any strategic edge? Or what it so much wasted novelty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It convinced me someone was cheating.  The probability of town blocking scum two nights in a row early in a game with so many players seemed so completely improbable that I felt there was no way there couldn't be any off thread coordinating going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... so maybe it worked after all...
Click to expand...


Yes.  The notion scum didn't make a try on one of those two nights never even entered my thought process.  I know sometimes there are games where they won't late when they are backed into a corner alone, but even then,most seem to still try the kill.




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> But all the townies didn't die yet.
> 
> I'm still alive!!!



You are eternal


----------



## Avatar4321

hmmm good point. Wake you missed one.


----------



## Wolfsister77

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]-You didn't kill Aye.


----------



## R.D.

We win!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

That means I get to sneak up on TN and Mani to finish them off for town! (and they only THOUGHT they got us all!)


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> That means I get to sneak up on TN and Mani to finish them off for town! (and they only THOUGHT they got us all!)



You wouldn't happen to be the town necromancy would you?

Bring a couple of us back to life and let's vote for TN and Mani!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye-quick, vote for TN before you are off'd by the mod.

Then, whoever he killed in the final death scene won't be killed and can come back and vote off mani. 

Town wins!! 

It's a miracle!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-The rule is it only takes one vote now that we know they are scum, LOL.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I already voted for TN. Noone would listen to me!


----------



## Wake

Alright, so I missed one's death scene. Scum does win, though, because death during the Night would be inevitable, resulting in 2:2, which is death for Town.


----------



## Grandma

I just read the scum QT thread. Aren't you the clever bastards then? Expect to die early in Game 3.


----------



## Wake




----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


>



I knew you were scum the minute you hammered me way too early and never gave a reason.....I even told the other Townies to ponder it.........C'est la vie......


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> So who did Grandma jail on the failed kill on night 2, me or Mertex?




I think she said in one of her posts that she had thrown me in jail.....I must have been drunk, I don't remember that night in jail...


----------



## manifold

Also let the record show that MeBelle outed herself in order to toot her own horn for something she had nothing at all to do with.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I just read the scum QT thread. Aren't you the clever bastards then? Expect to die early in Game 3.



They will be Avatar'd.

A new verb for Mafia at USMB.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


> Also let the record show that MeBelle outed herself in order to toot her own horn for something she had nothing at all to do with.



That move made me sure she was scum for the longest time.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Alright, so I missed one's death scene. Scum does win, though, because death during the Night would be inevitable, resulting in 2:2, which is death for Town.




But, but, you can't be sure....they voted for Rosie before....Maybe Mani would've opted to kill TN off,  I certainly wanted to.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> Not to mention the fact that Rosie implicated you guys before she was killed certainly helped keep suspicion off you.



Yeah.. that's what I was talking about her 'selling' it. Regardless of whether her flame-out was necessary or not, she stayed true to the game and was a big part of our victory. Props to Rosie!


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Rosie implicated you guys before she was killed certainly helped keep suspicion off you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. that's what I was talking about her 'selling' it. Regardless of whether her flame-out was necessary or not, she stayed true to the game and was a big part of our victory. Props to Rosie!
Click to expand...


A big reason you two weren't suspicious right away is because she said you were both highly suspect as mafia in one of her posts. So yeah, that was a very good move on her part.


----------



## Shaitra

Congrats to the scum team!  You guys did good!

Off to catch up on the thread now.


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, so I missed one's death scene. Scum does win, though, because death during the Night would be inevitable, resulting in 2:2, which is death for Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, you can't be sure....they voted for Rosie before....Maybe Mani would've opted to kill TN off,  I certainly wanted to.
Click to expand...


You've gotta bus sometimes.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I already voted for TN. Noone would listen to me!



Unfortunate for you, very good for me.


----------

